#ubuntu-de 2011-07-25
<apollo13> wie finde ich für ein kernel image die kernel version heraus?
<apollo13> und nein, im namen nachgucken geht nicht
<koegs> apollo13: reicht dir die ausgabe aus "uname -a" nicht?
<apollo13> koegs: der kernel rennt nicht notwendigerweise
<koegs> deshalb die frage
<apollo13> klar, sry dass ich mich so schlecht ausgedrückt hab ;)
<koegs> ist der kernel denn installiert?
<apollo13> ja
<koegs> mal in /boot geguckt?
<apollo13> klar
<apollo13> aber aus dem sehe ich die kernel version nicht
<apollo13> bzw will ich nicht
<koegs> vmlinuz-2.6.32-33-generic hab ich hier liegen
<apollo13> hmm ich könnts ausm config file auslesen
<koegs> das sagt einiges über die kernel-version aus
<apollo13> koegs: ja aber ich hab hier auch so dinge ala xen-3.0.2-amd64 liegen
<apollo13> und das ist kein kernel drei ;)
<koegs> was ist das für ne kiste und was sagt lsb_release -a?
<bekks> koegs: Was lsb_release -a sagt, spielt keinerlei Rolle, um herauszufinden, welcher Kernel in dem XEN-Kernelpaket steckt :)
<apollo13> das ist ne kiste mit händisch kompilierten xen kernel… lsb_release sollte für das problem irrelevant sein
<koegs> wollte ja nur ein bisschen ob der Distri zweifeln, bekks :)
<apollo13> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<apollo13> koegs: ich weiß dass ubuntu kein xen hat, aber das hält mich nicht vom kompilieren ab
<apollo13> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<apollo13> sonst noch was?
<apollo13> hmm ich hab ne andere idee
<apollo13> irgendwann spül ich mindi die tonne runter, weiß sonst jemand ein nettes backup tool für desaster recovery?
<bekks> rsync backup, areca, backuppc, netbackup.
<apollo13> bekks: naja mondorescue erlaubt das erstellen einer cd die ich in nen neuen pc tu, boote, nuke eintippe und ich hab das alte system wieder, rsnyc backuppc ist eher reines backup
<apollo13> areca guck ich mal
<apollo13> und ja ich brauch das dau sicher :(
<DumbIedore> Hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit einem lucid Server. Ab und zu ist /var/log nicht mehr schreibbar, sogar als root. /var ist ok, und beides liegt auf /. Ein reboot behebt das. Wie kann ich das debuggen?
<bekks> dmesg angucken. Das Filesystem ist garantiert beschädigt.
<DumbIedore> In dmesg steht nichts.
<bekks> NAch dem Reboot steht da auch nichts mehr.
<DumbIedore> Der letzte Eintrag dort ist ca. zwei Wochen alt. Hab vorm reboot geschaut.
<bekks> Dass zwei Wochen nichts in dmesg steht, glaube ich nicht.
<DumbIedore> Find ich auch merkwürdig. Ist aber so.
<bekks> Glaube ich trotzdem nicht.
<DumbIedore> Ist ein virtueller Server, auf dem nicht viel läuft.
<bekks> Macht das nicht glaubwürdiger.
<DumbIedore> Stimmt, ist aber so. Vielleicht hat jemand die logs abgeschalten?
<bekks> Das warst Du, wer sonst?
<bekks> Hat aber nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun. Prüfe das Dateisystem.
<DumbIedore> Ich hab den server nicht eingerichtet.
<bekks> Du hast Ihn aber in Betrieb.
<DumbIedore> Ok, ich probier mal einen filesystem check.
<sash_> Aber nicht online.
<sash_> Also, nicht mit gemountetem FS.
<LetoThe2nd> doch! doch! go! sinnlose zerstörung yay!
<sash_> Guten Morgen, LetoThe2nd :)
<DumbIedore> Schon klar;-)
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: morgen? check. gut?...
<sash_> Montag halt und so...
<DumbIedore> Gut, die Platte wird beim nächsten reboot geprüft. Werde das wohl heute abend machen.
<bekks> Wieso erst heute abend?
<bekks> Das Dateisystem ist defekt.
<DumbIedore> Das Problem existiert schon länger. Ausserdem wurde dort schon vor kurzem ein check gemacht. Und es verschwindet nach einem reboot. Schaut also nicht unbedingt nach einem Dateisystemfehler aus.
<Pilatus> Wenn ich im Netzwerkmanger ein Wlan einrichte wo wird das dann abgespeichert? Ich mag die Profile sichern und auf einen anderen Laptop übertragen ?
<sash_> Pilatus: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManager/SystemSettings Ganz unten, "User Settings and System Settings"
<ole_oz6oh> test
<ole_oz6oh> guten tag all. Hierist Ole 19 km west Haupstadt Daenemark
<ole_oz6oh> Suche Lete mit GCC kenntniss
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: hallo. hier ist der deutsche ubuntu-support channel. wenn du eine frage hast stelle sie bitte. smalltalk bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<ole_oz6oh> Leute
<Pilatus> danke sash_ :D
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: und bitte keine metafragen. stelle die ganze frage. wenn jemand es weiss, wird er antworten.
<ole_oz6oh> suche source fuer idea #14431 von brainstorm
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: jede menge hello world programme: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hello_world_program_examples
<ole_oz6oh> Let gruss habe ueberall i enet gesucht
<ole_oz6oh> inet
<dc5ala> ole_oz6oh, das hier ist sicher der falsche Platz, um nach sowas su suchen
<ole_oz6oh> es ist NUR terminalprogramme
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: warum fragst du eigentlich nicht im dänischen channel, oder im englischen? dein deutsch ist ziemlich schlecht.
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: ausserdem hat es nichts mit ubuntu zu tun, wenn du programmieren lernen willst.
<ole_oz6oh> dcSala  ja ok man muss probiere ueberall
<ole_oz6oh> doch GCC und Ubuntu hoert zusammen 
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: nein.
<ole_oz6oh> Let  warum nicht ?
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: #ubuntu-de-offtopic, bitte. das ist _kein_ ubuntu problem.
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: und schreib meinen namen richtig, oder gar nicht bitte.
<ole_oz6oh> Let ok aber wo muss ich dann frage stellen ?
<ole_oz6oh> LetThe2nd  es ist ein lange name
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: letztes mal: #ubuntu-de-offtopic. oder #gtk wenn du #gtk hilfe willst, #java wenn du java hilfe willst, was auch immer.
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: please go learn tabhighlighting.
<LetoThe2nd> ole_oz6oh: and for the last time, your german is not very good. why not go use the channel in your native langugae?
<ole_oz6oh> LetThe2nd  ok danke
<kempo> woran kann es liegen das der audio-manager mein bluetooth headset nicht anzeigt?
<dAnjou> deem: in nem starter solltest du immer absolute pfade nutzen
<deem> dAnjou: ich hab mir aber nen alias für nen ziemlich langen befehl angelegt und wollte den benutzen
<deem> ach. passt schon. ich kopier den befehl einfach in den startet. is ja auch wien alias :D
<dAnjou> deem: im zweifelsfall: probieren geht über studieren
<dAnjou> dauert nich lang nen test alias in die beiden dateien einzutragen
<dAnjou> clever is, wenn es derselbe mit nem unterschiedlichen befehl is :P. `test_alias="touch ~/alias_.profile"` in .profile und `test_alias="touch ~/alias_.bashrc"` in .bashrc
<deem> ok. danke, aber passt schon. habs wie gesagt einfach in den starter reinkopiert. die bashrc scheint er nicht zu lesen, bzw erst nach einem erneuten login zu kennen
<deem> wo kann ich denn compiz sagen, dass er applikation xy keinen fensterrahmen verpassen soll? afair kann man da ne ausnahem einrichten, richtig?
<deem> ausnahme*
<koegs> im ccsm unter Fensterdekoration kann man regeln definieren
<deem> hm.. irgendwie wird da nirgendwo beschrieben, wie ich da ausnahmen hinzufüge. wenn ich ein einziges programm ohne rahmen will, muss ich dann alle anderen programme da eintragen, ausser diesem einen?
<deem> oder gibt es da eine option wie zb "any, -rdesktop"?
<koegs> ich habe testweise any durch "!(class=Terminator)" ersetzt
<koegs> so kriegt nur Terminator keine Dekoration
<deem> koegs: woher hast du die info was man da reinschreiben kann?
<koegs> ich habe auf das Plus geklickt und geguckt was angeboten wird, dann habe ich meinen analytischen Verstand benutzt :)
<koegs> und eine Regel beschrieben, die sagt das Dekoration gilt, wenn Applikation != der Applikation ist, welche keine Dekoration haben soll
<deem> hm... ok. fensterrahmen ist weg. aber wie verschieb ich das fenster jetzt?
<koegs> rechte maustaste auf die "taskleiste" -> verschieben?
<deem> joa. habs auch schon raus :D
<koegs> bzw. standard für compiz ist ALT+Linke Maustaste sehe ich gerade
<deem> koegs: das geht allerdings bei mir nicht, da in dem fenster ein rdesktop läuft und der die tastenkombination auf windows anzuwenden versucht
<lucas_> hallo, wie kann ich mich denn ohne grafischen loginmanager anmelden ?
<sdx23> lucas_: in einem Terminal.
<lucas_> ja aber ich hätte gerne keine loginmanager sondern eben das terminal
<Pilatus> kann man unter dem gconf-editor folgendes abstellen ----> Orte ---> Zuletzt geöffnete Dokumente ?
<sdx23> lucas_: Dann mach ihn eben aus. Ich seh das Problem nicht.
<lucas_> ja und genau das ist die frage, wie ?
<sdx23> ,dienste? lucas_ 
<shetlandpony> lucas_, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lucas_> tx
<sdx23> In dem Falle landest du dann halt auch in einem Terminal. I.e. wenn du ohne Displaymanager trotzdem ne X-Session starten möchtest, brauchst du noch sowas wie startx/xinit
<RichyW> habe zurzeit 3 partitionen; 1x root (mythbuntu 10.10), 1x swap, 1x home. möchte jetzt eine weitere partition erstellen und mythbuntu 11.04 installieren. 
<RichyW> kann ich da dann auch die home partition als home einbinden oder wird es da probleme geben wenn ich zwischen den beiden myth versionen wechseln werde?
<sdx23> RichyW: Dass es Probleme gibt ist nicht auszuschließen, da unterschiedliche Programmversionen mitunter verschiedene Konfigurationsdateiformate nutzen (können). Insofern wäre ein einmaliger Wechsel sicher sinnvoller.
<geser> RichyW: hängt davon ab, ob sich die Konfigurationsdateien geändert haben.
<k1l> RichyW: im home legen die programme ihre configs ab. wenn jetzt programm X in version 1 nicht mit der config von version2 zurechte kommt z.b.
<RichyW> ok, wollte die neue version erstmal testen, also lieber noch eine partition mit einer neuem home zum testen ist am besten!?!
<mgolisch> virtualmachines ftw
<RichyW> wo kann man denn nachlesen wenn am kernel was geändert wurde?
<geser> wie genau willst du es wissen?
<n20> hallo leute. kennt jemand das problem das beim aktivieren von xinerama in den nvidia settings die "titel-leisten" aller fenster verscwinden?
<deem> xinerama? was war das doch gleich?
<geser> ein Desktop über mehrere Monitore IIRC
<lana> Hallo.
<lana> Weshalb funktioniert chm2pdf unter Ubuntu nicht so wie es soll?
<sdx23> lana: Tut es nicht? Was tut es denn?
<lana> Irgendwie werden die Verzeichnisse unter /tmp/ randomisiert.
<lana> Deshalb enthält dann die anschließend erstellte PDF keine Bilder.
<sdx23> Aha. Im Zweifelsfalle solltest du auf Launchpad nach einem Bugreport suchen bzw. einen erstellen.
<lana> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chm2pdf
<lana> Hier?
<lana> Hat das Ding wohl jemand kaputt repariert?
<sdx23> Jop. Allerdings scheint da noch nichts reported zu sein.
<n20> hallo leute. kennt jemand das problem das beim aktivieren von xinerama in den nvidia settings die "titel-leisten" aller fenster verscwinden?
<StephenS> diste madafakazi
<lana> xinerama klingt lustig
<linuxR> kennt sich jemand mit hardware aus? ich habe meinen pc von 1gb auf 2 gb ram upgraded und von cd ein ubuntu 11.04 installiert (soweit alles ok). boote ich nun aber von der harddisk ist alles extrem langsam (ca. 20 sec. um das grub bootmenu zu laden). dies jedoch nur wenn ich mein zusätzliches memory eingesetzt habe, nheme ich es wieder raus läuft alles normal. hat jemand eine idee?
<StephenS> dude u need to shut the fuck up ok?
<StephenS> I cant understanda word what are you saying
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: darf ich bitten?
<lana> You're in the wrong channel.
<LetoThe2nd> lana: don't feed the trolls.
<lana> Die sind auch hungrig!
<StephenS> Ich komme aus Serbia
<StephenS> sweins!
<grossing> ,ot StephenS 
<grossing> ,ot? StephenS 
<shetlandpony> StephenS: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<deem> grossing: schick ihn nicht noch da hin
<deem> <_<
<lana> Ich habe die Datei einfach umbenannt, ohne Leerzeichen hat es wunderbar geklappt.
<lana> Jetzt sind die Bilder vorhanden, es lag wohl doch nicht an Ubuntu.
<sdx23> lana: naja, wenn es ohne Leerzeichen geht aber mit nicht, dann ist da definitiv was faul.
<lana> Ich weiß es nicht.
<mcnesium> wie sag ich denn der bash, dass die am cursor nicht -bash-3.2$ sondern user@rechner und den pfad anzeigt, in dem ich grad bin 
<MarkusH> mcnesium: dazu musst du Umgebungsvariable PS1 anpassen
<mcnesium> und die ist in der .bashrc?
<MarkusH> mcnesium: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<sdx23> beispielsweise
<mcnesium> stelle grad fest dass da nichtmal sone datei da ist
<frostschutz> evtl. findest du eine in /etc/skel/
<mcnesium> kein sudo auf der kiste...
<mcnesium> naja ich probier mal, danke schön
<frostschutz> braucht kein sudo
<MarkusH> mcnesium: bitte
<apollo13> wenn xev einen key nicht anzeigt hab ich dann verloren oder gibts dann vlt noch was anderes?
<apollo13> konkret gehts um nen seetlseries keyboard uns super_l
<ppq> apollo13: wie, nicht anzeigt? gar nicht oder nur ohne keysym?
<apollo13> ppq: gar nicht
<ppq> :o
<ppq> mauszeiger auch im xev fenster?
<apollo13> ppq: ja, zusammen mit f1-f6 haben die ne fuinktion
<apollo13> ich fürchte, dass die wie fn funktioniert aber nix eigen haben
<apollo13> das bekommich wenn ichs mit f1 drücke: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/446028/
<sdx23> apollo13: ach in Kombination? Ja, dann ist deine Tastatur eben nicht geeignet.
<apollo13> crap
<apollo13> das wäre endlich mal ne gute tastatur :/
<apollo13> ab nach müll, thx
<sdx23> Naja, das ist eben durch die Matrixverschaltung der einzelnen Tasten bedingt, kann man nichts machen.
<jokrebel> hi
<koegs> apollo13: die linke taste bei der steelseries wird vom controller benutzt, das ist keine Super-Taste
<apollo13> koegs: joah, somit ab in den müll
<binjemandanderes> hallo. Mein "time" command funktioniert nicht so wie er soll: http://nopaste.info/25b4aed69d.html -- er akzeptiert keine argumente. Irendwelche ideen?
<binjemandanderes> das erste argument wird immer als "command" interpretiert: time -f "%P" ls --- wirft ein "-f command not found
<binjemandanderes> kann mal jemand auf seinem system gucken ob das nur bei mir so ist?
<jokrebel> binjemandanderes: Auch hier bei -f : Befehl nicht gefunden
<dadrc> --format geht, wird aber ignoriert
<binjemandanderes> hm. das sind beispiele aus der man page -- die sollten also eigentlich gehn, oder?
<binjemandanderes> --format: command not found
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=397147
<k1l>  "\time -f blablabla" geht
<binjemandanderes> interesting
<binjemandanderes> besten dank
<ppq> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man3/time.3tcl.html vs. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/en/man1/time.1.html
<binjemandanderes> man lernt nie aus
<binjemandanderes> \time
<binjemandanderes> ich wusste nicht dass es \xyz gibt.
<ppq> du kannst auch einen alias für /usr/bin/time anlegen
<koegs> deswegen in scripten immer schön den vollen pfad angeben
<nextnewbee> kann ich ubuntu auf einen usb stick verschlüsselt installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: nicht als live-version.
<nextnewbee> hm, also ist da wohl nichts zu machen?
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wäre ja auch irgendwie sinnlos, ein image zu verschlüsseln das fix und fertig so im netz liegt.)
<nextnewbee> ne das soll nur meinen homefolder verschlüsseln
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: du hast aber nach was anderem gefragt.
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: die alternative wäre ubuntu *richtig* auf dem stick zu installieren, dann hast du prinzipiell alle möglichkeiten.
<nextnewbee> hey cool das geht? dann muss ich grub wohl auf dem stick installieren. wie groß muss der stick dazu sein?
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: überleg wie gross eine normale installation ist und dann denk nach. gibt bestimmt auch einige sachen dazu im netz.
<nextnewbee> koi. ein frage noch kann ich dann meine logs automatisch verschlüsseln?
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: gegenfrage: wo liegen deine logs? auf welcher partition? in welchem ordner? kann man diese bei einer normalen desktopinstallation verschlüsseln? die antworten zusammenfassen und dann schlüsse daraus ziehen.
<nextnewbee> achso für die /var praktisch eine eigene patition anlegen das ist cool
<LetoThe2nd> zum beispiel. oder root verschlüsseln, oder, ... whatever. wie gesagt, denk mal ein bisschen drüber nach, mach dich schlau, und dann geh das ding an.
<nextnewbee> LetoThe2nd: mit truecrypt kann man eine gesamt Windows installation verschlüsseln, sodas man beim booten ein passwort üfr die entschlüsselung eingeben, geht das mit ubuntu auch. Weil wenn man bei ubuntu bei den bootoptionen init=/bin/sh eingibt dann übernimmt man das komplette system als root und das finde ich nicht so toll.
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: also 1) gibts angeblich möglichkeiten für linux in truecrypt. ich werds aber nicht für dich googlen, ist höchstwahrscheinlih  nichts für anfänger und todsicher mit völligem supportverlust hier verbunden.
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: 2) das mit init zeigt, dass du absolut _nicht_ verstanden hast was wo verschlüsselt wird und mit welchem schlüssel geöffnet.
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: geh bitte lesen.
<nextnewbee> hast du auch einen link zum lesen?
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: alles was dir google zu einer beliebigen kombination aus "linux ubuntu luks encrypt" ausspuckt, z.b.
<ole_oz6oh> i am looking for a source from brainstorm called Idea #414441 a hello world graphic program
<Fuchs> ,de? ole_oz6oh 
<shetlandpony> ole_oz6oh, de ist kurz fuer "desktop environment". Ein solches ist bespielsweise Gnome, KDE oder lxde.
<Fuchs> ,german? ole_oz6oh 
<shetlandpony> ole_oz6oh: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<k1l> ole_oz6oh: you have been here and got told that you better use another channel. please stick to this advice.
<ole_oz6oh> Fuchs ok  ich suche Idea #14441 von Brainstorm  ca 3 jahre alt
<ole_oz6oh> kll ja aber ein tag habe ich glueck hi hi
 * LetoThe2nd hat schon wieder dieses hätt-ich-doch-lieber-mit-ner-wand-geredet-gefühl.
<scodera> Hallo, WIe kann ich einen Edimax Printserver (PS-1206MF) unter Ubuntu richtig ans laufen bekommen?
<bekks> Am besten so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.
<scodera> Da steht nicht viel. Der Support von Edimax, sagt nur wir können ihnen nicht helfen
<ppq> offiziell ist das ding kompatibel zu "linux". das beläuft sich vermutlich darauf, dass man LPD auf dem drucken kann über netzwerk
<bekks> scodera: Was steht denn im Handbuch?
<scodera> Das funktioniert auch. 
<ppq> füg den einfach als netzwerkdrucker hinzu, da musst du nur die ip eingeben, dann sollte der gehen
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=815304 scodera 
<k1l> (1. treffer bei google)
<scodera> Drucken, habe ich hin bekommen. Aber Scannen ist mein Prob
<k1l> scodera: das können wir hier nicht hellsehen, was du willst:
<k1l> ,wf? scodera 
<shetlandpony> scodera: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<scodera> ok. Werde ich beachten
<scodera> In der Anleitung steht etwas von einer Note ID (For example, a MFP Server with the following configuration:Node ID: 0000B4010101 (this implies Ethernet address is0000B4010101),) nur was ist das?
<LetoThe2nd> gibts das benutzerwechsel-abmelden-suspend-dingens auch als applet, bzw. wie heisst es?
<bekks> scodera: Scannen über einen Printserver funktioniert technisch bedingt meistens nicht.
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: sitzungsanzeige
<LetoThe2nd> s/wie heisst es/wie heisst das binary/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: gibts das benutzerwechsel-abmelden-suspend-dingens auch als applet, bzw. wie heisst das binary?
<ppq> scodera: deine einzige chance ist, dass das teil zum sane server kompatibel ist. das könntest du mal versuchen rauszufinden. gibts auf der edimax seite keinen supportbereich mit how-tow für linux?
<scodera> Bei diesem, soll das aber klappen (unter Windows 7 klappt es)
<ppq> bekks: das ist son teil für all-in-one-geräte, inkl. cardreader und scanner
<scodera> nein leider habe ich da sowas nicht gefunden
<ppq> scodera: schreib doch mal den support an. offiziell unterstützt das teil linux, aber es gibt keine entsprechende software auf deren seite...
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: oder ist das wieder irgendwas ins me-menu eingebautes oder so?
<ppq> scodera: unwahrscheinlich, dass das was bringt, aber probieren kannst du es
<scodera> Habe ich schon gemacht. Als Antwort kam, auf grund der vielen Linux Versionen können wir ihnen nicht helfen
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: ich glaube das gehört hier zu: https://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<ppq> scodera: vllt. kann man auch über das web-interface scannen?
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: jo... aber in launchpad was über die echten pakete rauszufinden - grauenhaft!
<ppq> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<scodera> Sorry telefon kam dazwischen
<scodera> Über das Webinterface, kann man nur Einstellungen anpassen
<ppq> scodera: geh mal mit nmap auf das teil los, evtl. lässt sich da noch was herausfinden
<ppq> ,nmap?
<shetlandpony> ppq, nmap ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nmap - Weitere Infos im query ...
<scodera> werd ich probieren
<ppq> ruhig alle ports (option -p-), man weiß ja nie was die da verbrochen haben *hust*
<ppq> und zeit hast du ja hoffentlich :)
<scodera> mach ich. Zeit ist nicht das Prob
<frank123> hallo, habe hier einen linux treiber für den fritz wlan stick gefunden kann mir bitte einer bei der installation helfen? http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2Ft_download.jsp%3Flang%3Dde%26os%3Dlinux%26product%3DFRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick%26category%3D
<frank123> der treiber ist für suse gedacht, funktioniert er auch auf ubuntu 64 bit?
<shetlandpony> frank123's url: http://tinyurl.com/42hz2lp | AVM - DSL, ISDN, Wireless, VoIP
<frank123> http://download.avm.de/cardware/fritzwlanusb.stick/linux/suse.10.2/fwlanusb-1.00.00.tar.gz
<shetlandpony> frank123's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dj5sf6
<hdp> Wirf das Ding weg und kauf etwas ordentliches.
<k1l> frank123: im wiki gibts doch workarounds für die dinger, seitdem die aus dem kernel geflogen sind
<frank123> da gibts turtorials mit ndiswrapper
<hdp> Korrekt, und das ist furchtbarer Murks.
<frank123> http://pastebin.com/Nywjhykz
<hdp> Schau dir mal das Datum des Treibers an und dann überleg mal, ob der wohl noch funktioniert …
<k1l> frank123: und warum bist du root unter ubuntu?
<frank123> sudo -u
<frank123> sudo -i
<frank123> will halt nen treiber installieren
<dreamon_> Ubuntu bootet mit vielen fehlern. vermute ich muß die HDD prüfen. wenn ich von livecd boote und fsck /dev/sda5 mache sagt er ist das dateisystem eingehängt oder von anderem Programm geöffnet. Ist aber nicht der fall
<k1l> dreamon_: vlt nimmt die live cd den swap
<k1l> schau halt mal mit mount
<dreamon_> k1l,  Ah.. guter Tip
<dreamon_> k1l, er zeigt es zwar im mount nicht an.. aber gparted sagt ob ich swap als arbeitsspeiher abschalten will.. mal schauen.. obs was bringt
<dreamon_> gparted.. brauchst aber nun schon ewig zum abschalten.. mist
<bekks> dreamon_: swap kann niemals arbeitsspeicher sein.
<bekks> swapoff /dev/sda2 zB
<dreamon_> er sagt immer noch busy..  seltsam .. obwohl ich swapoff gemacht hab.. von der Partitions
<bekks> Wer sagt das?
<dreamon_> Wenn ich der Recovery starte, lande ich in der BusyBox. lese was von sda5 warning ext4_clear_journal_err.. ich gluab schon das das dateisystem nen schuss hat..
<bekks> Ja, dann nimm eine livecd und mach ein fsck.
<dreamon_> GRML Linux bootet nicht von CD die LiveCD sagt ich hätte das dateisystem eingehängt was nicht der fall ist.. 
<bekks> Es gibt Millionen anderer Livecds.
<dreamon_> bekks, sollte "Auslagerungsspeicher einschalten" heißen.. (also ist swap nicht aktiv..)
<lordlorf> ähm joar ...hi
<dreamon_> bekks, Hab von USB stick gebootet.. die sache war in 5Sekunden fertig.. er sagte : stelle das Journal wieder her   .. obs daran gelegen hat?
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon_> bekks, Kiste läuft.. danke
<dreamon_> Wie kann man das Journal killen..? Mir wurde erzählt das man nichts getan habe.. auf einmal ging kiste nicht mehr starten..
<lordlorf> so und wie komm ich jetzt wieder hier raus :D 
<anarchomarx> alt+F4
<jokrebel> re
<solidity> moin zusammen
<solidity> kann mir jemand mit sound-problemem am laptop helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? solidity 
<shetlandpony> solidity: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<solidity> folgendes funktioniert nicht: 5.1 sound-ausgabe auf meinem Dell XPS M1330 über 3x Klinke. Funktioniert nicht, seit Ubuntu installiert ist, da sich der dritte Klinke-Port nicht von Mikro auf Lautsprecher umstellen lässt (was in Windows ging). Benutzt wird Ubuntu 11.04, Fehlermeldungen gibts keine, nur keinen Center/LFE-Sound
<solidity> Mir fehlt quasi ein Schalter bzw Befehl zum Line-In/-Out wechseln
<ppq> solidity: an solche soundprobleme, bei denen es um hardware geht, geht man am besten ran, indem man 1. infos seine hardware sammelt, 2. intensiv recherchiert, 3. in einem gutbesuchten forum alles kompakt zusammenfasst
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? solidity
<shetlandpony> solidity, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> dort steht, wie du an infos kommst, bspw. die id und das modul bei 'lspci -knn' usw
<solidity> ppq: ich hatte das ganze mal im ubuntuforums.org gepostet, allerdings sind da bisher alle meine threads ohne antwort versauert bis sie im archiv gelandet sind :-/
<ppq> solidity: versuch's mal mit mehr und detaillierteren infos, als du oben in deiner frage geliefert hast
<ppq> solidity: noch n tipp zum suchen: bug reports zu durchforsten ist in der regel ziemlich hilfreich
<solidity> okay, weitere infos (lspci, aplay -l und -L sowie die pulse audio daemon.conf) hab ich mal hier reingepackt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401682/
<solidity> es macht übrigens keinen unterschied, ob ich in der pulse-config den kommentar vor  "default-sample-channels = 6" wegmache, ich kriege so oder so nur stereo und 4.0 sound angeboten
<P01nt3r> nabend. ich habe unter natty kein vsync in videos, wenn ich mich ohne unity (ubuntu-classic)anmelde. der 3d-treiber scheint aber schon zu laufen. weiss jemand, wie ich das vsync aktivieren kann?
<Robert_Zenz> P01nt3r, welche GraKa?
<P01nt3r> nvidia
<vectory> welcher treiber?
<P01nt3r> 275.09.07, selbst installiert
<vectory> wenn nvidia, dann einfach mal in system>systemverwaltung>nvidia x serversettings rum suchen
<Robert_Zenz> P01nt3r, joah...stell's im NVidia-Kontrollzentrum ein.
<P01nt3r> der treiber aus den quellen wollte nach dem 2. dist-upgrade nicht mehr
<P01nt3r> Robert_Zenz: ist schon.
<P01nt3r> ich muss vielleicht mal das komplette problem schildern: beim zocken hab ich mehr performance, wenn ich 3d deaktiviere. aber bei videos stört es dann, wenn die filme flackern wegen dem fehlenden vsync eben. ich 
<P01nt3r> gehe doch richtig in der annahme, dass vsync nur dann klappt, wenn ein grafikkarten-treiber installiert ist?
<P01nt3r> (was er ja auch ist)
<P01nt3r> deswegen brauche ich eig. nur die 2d-unterstützung des treibers, aber nicht die 3d.
<Fuchs> P01nt3r: Du kannst in nvidia settings vsync fuer OpenGL und xvideo aktivieren und deaktivieren
<P01nt3r> Fuchs: was ich auch getan habe
<Fuchs> P01nt3r: dann musst Du Deinem Videoplayer nur noch sagen, dass er eines von beiden nutzen soll 
<P01nt3r> d.h. ich muss ihm sagen, welchen renderer er verwenden soll?
<Fuchs> dem Videoplayer: ja. 
<P01nt3r> hmm. vlc bietet da neben dem standard ja einiges an.
<Fuchs> genau. Eins davon ist OpenGL, eins ist xvideo 
<Fuchs> persoenlich wuerde ich xvideo nehmen, weil Du dann vsync fuer OpenGL deaktivieren kannst, dann hast Du in Deinen Spielen mehr als 60 fps
<Fuchs> wenn Du das moechtest
<P01nt3r> mir erscheint es aber so, dass mit dem abschalten von unity auch die vsync futsch ist, ohne dass ich was im vlc umstelle ...
<P01nt3r> wie stehen die denn im zusammenhang?
<Fuchs> unity ist compiz als Fensterverwaltung, 
<P01nt3r> denn scheinbar ist das problem nicht nur bei den videos, sondern auf meinem desktop allgemein.(wenn ich ein nautilus fenster öffne und das bewege, hab ich auch diese stufen)
<Fuchs> die wiederum stellt alle Fenster via OpenGL dar 
<Fuchs> also compiz hat halt einfach den Monitor als Zeichenflaeche und malt da via OpenGL Fensterchen und Inhalt hin 
<Fuchs> wodurch Du automatisch Dein sync to vblank hast, weil ja OpenGL 
<P01nt3r> aahja
<P01nt3r> noch eine frage zu den anmelde modi? wo liegt da der genaue unterschied zwischen dem ubuntu-classic und dem ubuntu(ohne effekte), was die grafischen feature betrifft?
<P01nt3r> glx-ausgabe(xcb) = opengl-ausgabe?
<Fuchs> ich vermute (mangels Ubuntu) mal ins blaue, dass eins davon gnome mit compiz (desktopeffekte) und eins davon gnome mit metacity (normale Fensterverwaltung ohne Effekte) ist
<P01nt3r> weil ne andere auswahl hab ich da in der hinsicht nicht im vlc...
<Fuchs> das klingt nach OpenGL 
<P01nt3r> die anmelde-modi haben also nichts direkt mit der opengl-unterstützung zu tun, Fuchs?
<Fuchs> jein 
<Fuchs> wenn Du halt das mit Effekten nimmst, und das compiz ist, hast Du den gleichen Effekt wie bei unity
<Fuchs> dann zeichnet Compiz alle Deine Fensterchen, und nutzt dafuer nunmal halt OpenGL 
<P01nt3r> Fuchs: und wenn es metacity ist?
<Fuchs> dann nicht
<P01nt3r> und wer zeichnet dann?
<Fuchs> das toolkit via X11 
<P01nt3r> danke, Fuchs.
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<P01nt3r> man liest sich ;-)
<P01nt3r> bb
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute. ich versuche einen nfs ordner einzuhängen mit einem fstab eintrag. ich bekomme aber diese meldnug: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on 192...."
<OlMightyGreek> mein eintrag: 192.168.1.xxx:/share/xxx /media/xxx nfs rw,bg 0 0
<Longbottom> OlMightyGreek: Installier mal nfs-common 
<OlMightyGreek> wär jetzt bitter wenns daran liegt :D
<OlMightyGreek> jupp.. lag daran.. da hab ich grad gar nicht dran gedacht, danke Longbottom!
<Longbottom> Gern geschehen.
<jff40> hallo wie kann ich auf meinem ubuntu 10.04 server java instaliren?
<k1l> ,java? jff40 
<shetlandpony> jff40, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lfan> hallo, ich bastele gerade an einem reconnect script, welches ich als shell datei fertige. für den reconnect nutze ich curl. soweit die help mir sagt, gibt es keine option in curl, eine kurze schleife von einigen sekunden durchzuführen. hätte jemand eine idee, wie ich das machen kann?
<sdx23> lfan: Schleife? Etwas genauer bitte.
<lfan> sdx23: naja, ich logge mich in den router ein, dann wird disconnected, dann soll eine 3-Sekunden Warteschleife erfolgen und dann soll wieder connected werden
<k1l> wait z.b.
<sdx23> curl (machwas) ; sleep 3; curl (machnochwas)
<LetoThe2nd> oO( yay for filehoster-ipevasion )
<lfan> sdx23: ok danke, ich probiere mal
<k1l> lfan: magst du dann bitte die ubuntu channel aus dem autostart nehmen, wenn du dein reconnect script an hast?
<jokrebel_> gn8
<P01nt3r> mein nvidia-treiber aus den quellen von natty will nicht. ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current" liefert mir kein nvidia kernel-modul. was tue ich nun?
<P01nt3r> die meldungen scheinen (laut dieses berichtes: http://typethinker.blogspot.com/2010/02/ubuntu-fails-to-load-nvidia-kernel.html) normal zu sein. ist alles genauso wie da, nur eben dass bei mir ein "sudo modprobe nvidia" meldet, dass der kernel nicht gefunden wurde.
<P01nt3r> bzw. das kernel-modul. sry.
<P01nt3r> ist die umbenennung des kernel moduls von nvidia in nvidia-current bereits abgeschlossen und vollkommen in ubuntu integriert?
<P01nt3r> bin hier nicht mehr in der lage, ein neues kernel-modul für den nvidia-current treiber nachzuinstallieren
<P01nt3r> (nach einem dist-upgrade)
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-26
<Dirk69> Guten Morgen, habe ein php problem . Mein Apache läuft und zeigt info.php , index.html an. Aber nicht meine index.php und des ging noch bis gestern. Habe sql installiert und seit dem hab ich das Problem
<Macolazius> hi
<Macolazius> kann mir einer mal kurz helfen bei einem problem mit kdenlive ?
<Macolazius> ist vielleicht auch nen system relevantes prob
<Macolazius> meine cam is per usb angeschlossen und ich will direkt recorden (wie von webcam) , unter cheese funktioniert es, aber in kdenlive wird die cam nicht erkannt...
<Macolazius> /dev/video2
<jokrebel> hi
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe hier einen ubuntu server rumfliegen und möchte ein cname auf www.myopenid.com setzen, bind9 ist installiert. ich versteh nur nicht genau wie ich nun ein cname setze... die howtos die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe verwirren mich etwas, weshalb so viel konfigurierzeug nur um einen einzigen cname zu setzen?
<bekks> Weil bind9 ein ausgewachsener DNS Server ist, und man den eben konfigurieren muss, wenn man ihn benutzen will.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: naja das paket war ja bereits installiert, ich vermute mal das is bereits konfiguriert
<WasserDragoon> vorinstalliert auf nem strato server
<elmargol> öhm ist der ntfs-3g treiber in ubuntu echt so grottenschlecht das er 80% cpu belastung macht? hab einen offenen bug gefunden den scheinbar niemanden interessiert
<WasserDragoon> naja ich werde mir das ganze mal zu gemüte führen müssen danke dennoch bye
<scodera> Hallo, Wie kann ich über einen Edimax PS-1206MF Scannen? Drucken unter Ubuntu klappt inzwischen. Die Anleitung von Edimax, habe ich durchgearbeitet. Allerdings, habe ich keine Ahnung, was ein Note ID sein soll. Kann mir da einer netterweise helfen?
<Guest5357> elmargol: Link zu dem Bug?
<LetoThe2nd> Guest5357: kleine identitätskrise? (->nick)
<Guest5357> Wieso denn immer noch?
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhr
<sash_> So.
<topi> morgen zusammen
<topi> weiß jamend wo die netzwerkfreigaben eingehängt werden im dateisystem?
<LetoThe2nd> topi: bei solchen fragen generall am besten mal einfach "mount" in ein terminal klopfen.
<topi> vom dateimanager hab ich zugriff drauf, nur wo sind die eingehängt
<deem> aber genrell ist es ~/.gvfs
<deem> generell*
<topi> @ LetoThe2nd : Hab ich gemacht aber da werd ich nicht schlau draus
<deem> wobei "mount" den pfad anzeigen sollte
<topi> jo da sind se danke
<LetoThe2nd> topi: aaaaah so. eigentlich zeigt er das schon im klartext an. und wie deem sagte, was du per dateimanager geholt hast sollte irgendwo unter ~/.gvfs liegen.
<floppsy> Guten Morgen allerseits. Wollte mir die Tage xubuntu natty auf meinen iMac mit drauftun, partitionieren und installieren hat auch geklappt, booten tut die sache auch, allerdings belib das bild schwarz, die hintergrundbeleuchtung ist jedoch an, und man kann auch in die konsole wechseln, wo man aber auch blind ist. mit nomodeset in der kernel zeile im grub, ist man wenigstens in der konsole nicht mehr blind. Andere Parameter dort (vga=… xfcorc
<floppsy> xorg.0.log und dmesg sind im nopaste. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401692/ respektive http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401697/
<jongleur> Hi. Kann mir jemand helfen, SSL unter ubuntu 11.04 zu reparieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? jongleur 
<shetlandpony> jongleur: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<jongleur> ich kann weder https-Seiten im Browser oder per wget aufrufen, noch per SSH 'ne Verbindung aufbauen.
<TheInfinity> jongleur: fehlermeldungen = ?
<jongleur> TheInfinity: timeout - sonst nix
<TheInfinity> jongleur: sicher, dass das nicht ein problem deines netzwerkes ist? wo bist du online?
<LetoThe2nd> hinter nem proxy? in nem vpn? geht nicht mehr seit wann?
<jongleur> seit wann: nach (aber nicht unbedingt direkt nach) dem Upgrade auf 11.04.
<TheInfinity> jongleur: sprich: ist ggf. port 80 als einziger frei?
<jongleur> ja, sicher. der andere Rechner ist gleich eingebunden und läuft problemlos (auch ubuntu)
<apollo13> crypto pool leer?
<jongleur> der betroffene Rechner hängt immer schon so am Netz wie jetzt, läuft seit ubuntu 09.10 insgesamt und hatte bis vor einigen Wochen nie probleme in der Richtung
<apollo13> s/crypto/entropy/g
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: entropy pool leer?
<jongleur> apollo13: wie teste ich das?
<apollo13> cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<apollo13> sollte um die 2000 oder größer sein
<jongleur> 1578
<apollo13> na gut das sollte reichen
<apollo13> sag mal telnet apolloner.eu 22 und sag mir was du siehst
<jongleur> trying...
<jongleur> also mit IP natürlich
<apollo13> dann ist das kein ssl problem
<apollo13> sondern ein firewall problem auf deiner seite
<jongleur> und wo soll die Firewall herkommen?
<apollo13> woher soll ich das wissen?
<TheInfinity> jongleur: hast denn zufällig n zweiten rechner im lokalen netzwerk?
<apollo13> paste mal sudo iptables --list und sudo iptables -t nat --list
<jongleur> apollo13: bist du denn sicher, dass es kein ssl-problem ist? immerhin steht da nur trying - nichts von 'ner erfolgreichen verbindung
<apollo13> jongleur: __ja__
<apollo13> output sollte so sein: Connected to apolloner.eu.
<apollo13>  Escape character is '^]'. SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-6
<TheInfinity> jongleur: eben. telnet verwendet kein ssl. du hast grade versucht einfach so ne verbindung auf port 22 aufzubauen. was auch nicht ging.
<TheInfinity> jongleur: sprich dein port 22 ist dicht aus irgendeinem grund.
<apollo13> jongleur: der ssl context kann ja erst aufgebaut werden __nachdem__ du ne verbindung hast
<jongleur> okay, das ist ein Argument...
<apollo13> noch wichtiger, er ist nach außen dicht, was sehr komisch ist^^
<TheInfinity> apollo13: yep
<jongleur> also iptables --list gibt 'ne leere Liste zurück, da sind nur die Header immer aufgelistet (deshalb mal kein pastebin)
<jongleur> der zweite Befehl auch
<apollo13> sudo ufw status
<apollo13> wobei das auch nix sagen sollte
<apollo13> mach mal ne traceroute auf meine ip vom server
<jongleur> ufw status ist Inaktiv
<jongleur> telnet hat 'nen timeout mittlerweile
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> irgendwo bleiben die pakete hängen, firmennetz?
<jongleur> einfaches Heimnetz: Standard-DSL-Router an 'nem Arcor-DSL-Anschluss
<user82> weiß jemand zufällig welcher kernel von fglrx 11.6 unterstüzt wird? 2.6.38 schon?
<apollo13> jongleur: dann guck den dsl router an
<floppsy_isst_was> jongleur: spontaner verdacht DNS, ich hatte mal ähnliche Probleme, und dann nen dns server von hand im router eingetragen, dann gings. 
<jongleur> floppsy_isst_was: DNS würde aber nicht nur SSL betreffen, oder?
<jongleur> traceroute sieht gut aus
<apollo13> was sagt telnet apolloner.eu 80 ?
<floppsy_isst_was> jongleur: nein, eigentlich nicht.
<jongleur> apollo13: unable to connerct to remote host: connection timed out
<jongleur> der Router hat keine entsprechenden Einstellungen, einzige "Besonderheit" des betroffenen Rechners ist, dass der 'ne feste IP zugewiesen hat
<jongleur> und jetzt?
<apollo13> jongleur: mich also geht nicht nur ssl nicht sondern ne normale http connection auch nicht, da ist einiges im argen
<apollo13> paste mal ip route sha
<apollo13> s/sha/show/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: paste mal ip route show
<apollo13> shetlandpony: wer ist dein besitzer?
<shetlandpony> Sorry apollo13, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mein besitzer
<jongleur> apollo13: also zumindest im browser gehen normale http-anfragen 
<apollo13> jongleur: du hast mit telnet grad ne "normale http"-anfrage gemacht
<apollo13> (okay nicht ganz da er nichtmal die verbindung aufgebracht hat)
<jongleur> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401702/
 * TheInfinity findet dass das sehr nach dns klingt weil er alte hostnames noch kennt, neue wie den von apollo13 aber nicht
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: ++
<apollo13> jongleur: sag mal dig apolloner.eu @8.8.8.8
<apollo13> und einmal dig apolloner.eu @192.168.0.1
<jongleur> ersteres: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401707/
<jongleur> letzteres: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401712/
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ich würd ja noch host  apolloner.eu machen
<TheInfinity> apollo13: um lokal zu schauen
<apollo13> TheInfinity: sag das ihm :) aber dns geht ansich…
<apollo13> also lokal nen bug :þ
<TheInfinity> jongleur: mach mal host  apolloner.eu
<jongleur> host gibt zurück: apolloner.eu has address 46.4.183.102 apolloner.eu mail is handled by 5 mx.inode.at
<TheInfinity> huh.
<TheInfinity> ok. strange.
<apollo13> f**cked up
<apollo13> sowas hab ich auch noch nicht oft gesehen
 * TheInfinity fänd das syslog mal interessant
<TheInfinity> da ist irgendwas etwas mehr im argen.
<jongleur> /var/log/syslog?
<jongleur> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401717/
<jongleur> noch irgendwelche Ideen?
<apollo13> dmesg vlt noch
<geser> DNS ist im normalfall UDP, traceroute ist ICMP. Wird vielleicht irgendwo nur TCP ausgefiltert?
<jongleur> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401722/
<apollo13> geser: irgendwas in die richtung ja… aber sein irc geht ja scheinbar und das ist tcp
<jongleur> apollo13: nein, IRC läuft auf dem anderen Rechner nebenan
<jongleur> das kann ich auch noch ausprobieren
<jongleur> aber das ist nicht der betroffene Rechner
<apollo13> wasn ata2, die platte daran sieht lahm aus ;)
<jongleur> IRC-Verbindung (mit pidgin) sieht auch schlecht aus
<jongleur> ip auflösung geht wieder, dann meldet das pidign-debug-fenster "connection in progress" und seitdem lange nix mehr
<apollo13> kA, ist von der seite nur mehr rumraten wenn ich nicht direkt am rechner sitze
<jongleur> sch***
<jongleur> ;) danke trotzdem soweit
<jongleur> sieht jemand noch 'ne Chance oder weiß jemand, wen ich noch fragen könnte? oder ist 'ne Neuinstallation vermutlich weniger Aufwand?
<jongleur> also Pidgin vermeldet auch 'nen Timeout
<geser> jongleur: bevor du neuinstallierst, teste mal, ob es mit einer Live-CD besser klappt (bei gleichen Netzwerk-Einstellungen)
<apollo13> für dich wohl eher weniger aufwand wennst es neu installierst, ich würde fehler suchen gehen^^
<jongleur> apollo13: ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wie kann ich mit $lustigesbildbearbeitungstool die farben in einem bild "umkehren" - also alles das orange ist weiss machen und anders rum?
<jongleur> LetoThe2nd: was ist $lustigesbildbearbeitungstool?
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: soll heissen, dass mir vllig egal ist welches, hauptsache es funktioniert.
<belu> sagt mal, bekomme ich auf einem ubuntu 11.10 eine amd fusion system ans laufen?
<LetoThe2nd> belu: sagen dir die netten leute in #ubuntu-de+1
<jongleur> LetoThe2nd: mit Gimp kannst du Farben ersetzen, notfalls über den Umweg einer dritten Farbe
<belu> LetoThe2nd: sind das nur Leute auf Testing?
<LetoThe2nd> belu: das ist der channel, der sich mit dem nächsten release befasst. hier supporten wir ausschliesslich stable-releases.
<belu> LetoThe2nd: das problem ist halt das die hardware so neu ist das es keine gescheiten Treiber auf natty gibt. 
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: die funktion heisst *wie* und ist *wo* versteckt?
<mgolisch> sind das keine x86 cpus?
<mgolisch> oder wieso soll das nicht gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> belu: wie gesagt, frag in #ubuntu-de+1 oder eher noch #ubuntu+1 - die wissen am ehesten was da drin sein wird.
<jongleur> LetoThe2nd: geht sogar direkt... Farben/Abbilden/Farben vertauschen...
<jongleur> nein, sorry
<jongleur> dann nimm aus der Werkzeugpalette einfach das "nach farben auswählen", wähle die erste Farbe, wähle als Hintergrund eine nicht genutzte dritte Farbe; dann mit ENTF die Auswahl löschen (= durch Hintergrund ersetzen). gleiches mit der zweiten Farbe, durch die Zielfarbe (also die erste) ersetzen, dann die dritte Farbe durch die Zielfarbe und fertig
<LetoThe2nd> bah, ich _hasse bildbearbeitung!!!
<LetoThe2nd> kann oder wie kann ich was ausgewähltes einfach ganz löschen? nicht füllen mit hintergrundfarbe, sondern löschen, so dass es transparent wird?
<jongleur> wenn die ebene transparent ist, geht das auch mit entfernen
<jongleur> dafür Ebene/Transparenz/Alphakanal hinzufügen oder so
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: jo, scheint zu gehen. danke
<jongleur> nix zu danken
<Orcor> warum geht auf einmal meine cam in skype nicht mehr aber unter optionen steht noch usw camera/dev/video0 das mic von cam geht nur cam nicht mehr komishc und in win geht alles
<Orcor> wie kann ich im terminal shcauen was an usb alles an ist will cam zum laufen bringen
<rumpe1> Orcor, lsusb
<rumpe1> Orcor, und wie üblich ist immer ein blick in die logs angeraten
<Orcor> welche logs?
<k1l> ,away? dominikzogg_afk 
<shetlandpony> dominikzogg_afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/17956 verstehe nicht was da steht
<rumpe1> Orcor, Logic3/SpectraVideo klingt dochmal stark nach einer Webcam (logitech?)
<Orcor> aber die ist ganze zeit gegangen und naich monaten plötzlich geht Sie nicht mehr in skype warum?
<k1l> ,wf? Orcor 
<shetlandpony> Orcor: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Orcor> also ich habe Ubuntu 11.04 und ich hab gemerkt vor kurzem das wenn ich bei skype telefoniren will mit webcam das die webcam nicht mehr angezeigt wird / gestartet nur das mic von der cam geht 
<Orcor> wenn ich in skype klicke auf test wird auch da die cam nht eingeschaltet
<Orcor> nicht eingeschaltet
<rumpe1> Orcor, schon in die logs geschaut? Irgendwelche anderen (mögl. auch virtuelle) webcam-ähnliche geräte eingerichtet? (bzw. richtiges gerät in skype ausgewählt) 
<rumpe1> ohne weitere infos fällt mir nur noch das übliche aus-an-lösungsschema ein ;)
<Orcor> wo finde ich die logs?
<sash_> Orcor: Kannst du mal mit cheese testen, ob die cam generell funktioniert?
<Orcor> mom
<Orcor> und in skype ist die cam ausgewällt
<rumpe1> Orcor, Systemprotokollbetrachter im Sysadmin-menü oder in den textfiles in /var/log
<Orcor> in skype ist gewählt usb camera(/dev/video0) steht da
<Orcor> wo finde ich systemprotokolbetrachter?
<Orcor> cheese muss ich erst installieren 
<bekks> Den findest Du in der Konsole: $EditorDeinerWahl
<sash_> Orcor: Was hindert dich denn daran, es zu installieren? Das ist ne gute Möglichkeit, um zu testen, ob die Kamera generell funktioniert.
<sash_> Wenn nicht, dann kann man sich direkt mal einiges sparen.
<Orcor> ja bei cheese geht die cam ohne prob
<sash_> Ok.
<bekks> .oO(Woher weiß man das, wenn cheese nicht installiert ist?)Oo.
<Orcor> weil bei Multimedia es nicht da war
<deem> bekks: vielleicht weil er es sagt, damit man meint er hätte es getest, damit man ihm weiter hilft
<Orcor> ich hab es getestet unter cheese geht alles nur in skpye nicht
<Orcor> und warum geht die cam nicht in skype?
<rumpe1> vermutlich baut skype murks.. .wär nix neues
<k1l> Orcor: was hast du denn geändert oder umgestellt oder installiert als es nicht mehr ging
<Orcor> ich hab nix umgestellt oder instaliert 
<Orcor> jedenfals kann mich nicht erinnern das ich was gemacht habe das die cam nicht geht
<Orcor> ich nutze Sie eh nur in Skype 
<L0rD`> Orcor: schon mal da die sachen durchprobiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype#Problemlösungen
<Orcor> bei var/log da sind so viele datein was ist das richtige?
<L0rD`> als Notlösung kannste auch "Bildschirm Auswahl übertragen" auswählen im Skype und das kleine Fenster dann über dein Cheese Fenster legen
<Orcor> wo zu ?
<Orcor> ich will es nur in skype
<L0rD`> na weil man dich dann auch sieht ^^
<L0rD`> also das gegenüber
<Orcor> aber dann nur verzögert usw
<Orcor> aber das ist doch nicht der sin der sache
<L0rD`> ja mei dann acker dich durch logs oder probier die Problemlösungen oben im Link aus
<Orcor> aber wie komme ich zu denn logs
<Orcor> bin doch da in var/log da sind tausende von dateien
<k1l> apollo13: qry?
<L0rD`> Orcor: du hast aber nicht zufällig ne tvkarte im rechner oder so? 
<Orcor> ne
<k1l> dvbt stick imho
<Orcor> und wiki kann mir auch nicht helfen da sind nur andere fehler eklärt
<Orcor> ich shcue kein tv am rechner nur streams
<Orcor> bei uns im Raum NBG geht eh nicht Bvbt denn hab neulich gelesen das die das abshcalten werden weil es streit gibt wegen hoche kosten udn es wird am Fehrnsehturm nicht mehr ausgestrahlt
<L0rD`> start mal skype per konsole und schreib dann hier rein was er ausgibt als du versuchst die cam zu starten
<Orcor> wie mache ich das?
<Orcor> terminal?
<k1l> strg+alt+t
<L0rD`> und danach einfach "skype" eingeben
<Orcor> wenn ich strg+alt+t drücke passiert nix
<k1l> Orcor: dann halt menü-zubehör-terminal
<L0rD`> Anwendungen -> Zubehör -> Terminal
<Orcor> und wenn ich im terminal skype eingebe startet skype aber da steht nix im terminal
<L0rD`> is ja ok
<Orcor> komisch
<L0rD`> nun machmal diesen selbsttest
<L0rD`> in den optionen
<Orcor> hab schon ganze zeit gesagt das genau das nich tgeht
<L0rD`> ja aber vielleicht hilft uns ne fehlermeldung weiter
<Orcor> ich klicke auf test passiert nix belibt nur schwarzes fenster und cam startet nicht mal
<L0rD`> jo
<L0rD`> hast du das eben auch gemacht? was steht im terminal?
<Orcor> nix
<L0rD`> hmm
<Orcor> was soll denn da stehen in terminal?
<Orcor> wo ich skype eingegeben hab ist nix passiert außer das skype gestartet hat sonnst wurde nix angezeigt im terminal
<Orcor> ich probier es mal in Byobu Terminal
<k1l> Orcor: dann starte mal die cam in skype
<k1l> und gucke ob er dann was schreibt. 
<Orcor> geht einfach nicht 
<Orcor> hab ich doch ganze zeit gesagt 
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ skype
<Orcor> dsa steht nur in terminal wenn ich skype shcreibe
<Orcor> wenn ich auf test klicke passiert auch nix im terminal komisch
<beaver74> Orcor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Skype https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams falls die nicht schon intus hast
<L0rD`> Ich würd auch mal wen testweise anrufen und versuchen dann die cam zu starten und schaun ob der nich was ausgibt
<rumpe1> Orcor, was noch ne idee wäre: skype beenden, $HOME/.Skype  mal woanders hinverschieben und dann skype erneut starten
<Orcor> ich kann keinenglisch
<Orcor> und von vershcieben hab ic hkein plan
<Orcor> ich hab skype 2.2 weil ich nicht weis wie ich das updaten kann
<rumpe1> Orcor, verschieben geht in dem Fall auch recht simpel mit dem dateimanager: ins Userverzeichnis /home/meinusername wechsel, strg-h drücken, damit .Skype angezeigt wird und das einfach per drag&drop verschieben
<L0rD`> 2.2 is die aktuelle version für linux
<bekks> 2.2 ist eine Beta :)
<Orcor> wo finde ich in denn ordner mit skype udn dem wo ich es hin vershcieben soll
<P01nt3r> moin. ich hab ein problem mit dem nvidia-current treiber aus den quellen von natty. nach einem dist-upgrade bekomm ich den nicht mehr installiert. alle meldungen sind normal, aber der treiber lässt sich nicht starten, auch nicht, wenn ich das kernel-modul in die /etc/modules eintrage?
<bekks> P01nt3r: Warum lässt der sich nicht starten?
<bekks> Woher weißt du das?
<P01nt3r> bekks: weil ich es probiert habe?
<bekks> Und wie?
<k1l> P01nt3r: sind noch reste von dem manuell installierten treiber übrig?
<k1l> wird deine karte von dem current überhaupt unterstützt?
<P01nt3r> gdm gestoppt. vorherigen(prop. treiber) entfernt über die uninstall-option von der NV... .sh-datei. dann hab ich den "neuen" treiber aus den quellen installiert und auch mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current" abgesetzt. dkms meldet mir, dass die installation abgeschlossen wurde. ich kann danach das nvidia-modul zwar von hand starten,
<P01nt3r> per (sudo modprobe nvidia-current), aber ein startx schlägt danach fehl.
<bekks> Und warum?
<bekks> Die Information dazu findest Du in der Xorg.0.log
<P01nt3r> ok, bis gleich
<bekks> Was wie?
<bekks> -.-
<L0rD`> Orcor: rumpe1 hat es doch schon erklärt, in deinem Homeverzeichnis strg+h drücken und dann erscheint da ein ".skype" ordner und den egal wohin verschieben, hauptsache du findest ihn wieder und dann skype neustarten
<P01nt3r> re. also es ist komisch: ich kann das kernel-modul zwar von hand laden und lsmod zeigt es auch, aber die Xorg.0.log meldet mir, dass der kernel nicht geladen werden konnte und dass kein treiber verfügbar sei...
<P01nt3r> das kernel-modul, sry
<k1l> was passiert wenn du den gdm wieder hochfährst?
<P01nt3r> dass der treiber für die karte geeignet ist, weiss ich von der nvidia-page, da wird mir sogar ein neuerer vorgeschlagen
<P01nt3r> dann zeigt er mir teile der Xorg.0.log an und bleibt auf dem text-modus, er liefert mir die o.g. meldungen
<Orcor> aber egal was ich mit strg klicke passiert nix 
<Orcor> wenn ich strg+h klicke passiert auch nix
<P01nt3r> das kernel-modul des nvidia-current wurde ja von "nvidia" nach "nvidia-current" umbenannt
 * LetoThe2nd riecht kde bei orcor.
<P01nt3r> lsmod zeigt das kernel-modul bei mir aber nach wie vor als "nvidia" an, ist das normal so?
<Orcor> ich habe ubuntu 11.04 mit gnome
<dadrc> Terminal auf, mv ~/.skype ~/skype
<L0rD`> oder auf "Ansicht" Verborgene Dateien anzeigen, da nen Häckchen dran
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> mv: Aufruf von stat für „/home/christoph/.skype“ nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<L0rD`> probier es mitm mauszeiger in dem Ordner 
<P01nt3r> habe etwas herausgefunden: die dkms make.log meldet mir: ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid. include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing. Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.
<P01nt3r> aber wie genau mache ich das?
<Orcor> aber da passiert nix wenn ich ins Homeverzeichnis gehe und strg  und h drücke
<L0rD`> Orcor: liest du was man dir schreibt? L0rD`> oder auf "Ansicht" Verborgene Dateien anzeigen, da nen Häckchen dran
<beaver74> Orcor> auch wenn mv schon die Antwort lieferte.. mach nochmal 'ls -l ~/.skype'
<L0rD`> oben in der menüleiste
<beaver74> Orcor> im Terminal
<Orcor> ls: Zugriff auf /home/christoph/.skype nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<subz3r0> Nabend allerseits
<subz3r0> Entweder ich bin blind, oder es gibt nirgends ne 11.04 alternate cd für intel?
<beaver74> Orcor> da ist afaik was faul.. wie hattest du Skype installiert, auf üblichen unterstützen Weg, über die Paketquellen oder hattest du es aus dem Netz händisch gesaugt und installiert?
<Orcor> paketquellen
<subz3r0> hab schon so gut wie alle ftps die listed sind auf der ubuntu.com seite gecheckt, aber finde das iso ned?!
<ppq> subz3r0: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases//11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso 32bit    http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases//11.04/ubuntu-11.04-alternate-amd64.iso 64bit
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ntqhr8
<koegs>  alternativ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Natty_Narwhal
<beaver74> Orcor> führe mal im Terminal 'updatedb' aus.. falls vorhanden.. ansonsten 'apt-get install mlocate' und dann 'updatedb && locate .skype'
<k1l> subz3r0: die architektur heisst amd_64 und bedeutet 64bit. die geht auch für intel im 64 bit
<subz3r0> ppq, danke
<subz3r0> k1l, ahso, gut zu wissen
<Orcor> ok mom
<beaver74> Orcor> wenn sich updatedb ausführen lässt.. muss 'locate .skype' nachträglich ausgeführt werden
<Orcor> updatedb: kann temporäre Datei für `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db' nicht öffnen
<subz3r0> Möchte keine Debatte über den nutzen ... von 32bit vs 64bit losbrechen, allerdings habe ich nen freund überzeugt ubuntu zu testen
<beaver74> Orcor> dazu muss du root sein, sry.. hatte ich vergessen
<rumpe1> beaver74, bei mir heißt der ordner .Skype, nicht .skype
<Orcor> also sudo
<subz3r0> also kurze frage. Bei nem quad-core wovon hat er mehr beim surfen, hq videos auf youtube gucken usw...?!
<beaver74> rumpe1> ah.. Orcor, mach mal 'ls -l ~/.Skype
<beaver74> rumpe1> danke
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/17958
<Orcor> und nun ?
<beaver74> Orcor> und ja, 'sudo updatedb' würde dir einen Index erstellen duch welchen du mit locate nach Dateien suchen kannst.. ist künftig evtl. gut auf deinem System zu gebrauchen, falls du mal schnell etwas finden möchtest
<beaver74> Orcor> aha, verschiebe wie oben beschrieben den Ordner .Skype an eine andere Position
<Orcor> wo find eich denn ordner
<Orcor> und wo soll ich versichieben ?
 * deem meint sich daran zu erinnern, dass wir das thema skype und Orcor schonmal hatten
<koegs> fn'subz3r0: mehr von was? ich glaub die diskussion lässt sich besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic führen, wenn es keine konkreten support-fragen sind :)
<beaver74> .. dann führst du Skype aus.. dieser wird dann ein neues ~/.Skype anlegen und die Einstellungen zurücksetzen.. weil er die alten nicht mehr auffinden kann
<subz3r0> koegs, roger that ;)
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ sudo updatedb
<Orcor> [sudo] password for christoph: 
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<beaver74> Orcor> im Terminal: 'mv ~/.Skype ~/Skype
<Orcor> da ist nix passiert warum
<beaver74> Orcor> updatedb gibt keinen Output
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ mv ~/.Skype ~/Skype
<Orcor> christoph@christophPrivat:~$ 
<Orcor> ?
<deem> Orcor: nicht jeder befehl gibt einen output.
<rumpe1> Orcor, jetzt skype starten
<beaver74> Orcor> liegt jetzt in deinem Home ein Skype Ordner?
<deem> aber wenn du jetzmal mit ls -la in deinen ordner schaust, dann hast du da keinen .Skype ordner mehr, sondern nurnoch einen Skype ordner
<Orcor> ja
<beaver74> siehe rumpe1 
<Orcor> hab nu skype gestartet
<Orcor> cam geht immer noch nicht
<beaver74> Orcor> du hast damit deine Einstellungen von Skype verschoben und könntest sie später, falls gewollt, wieder an die alte Position verschieben, ebenfalls mit mv, diesmal allerdings andersherum, also 'mv ~/Skype ~/.Skype'
<bekks> beaver74: updatedb gibt auch niemals eine Ausgabe.
<beaver74> du schau was deine Kamera sagt.. die Einstellungen von Skype musst du nu aber nochmal vornehmen
<Orcor> aber was hat das ganze mir denn gebracht? die cma geht imemr noch nicht
<beaver74> bekks> sach ich doch :)
<rumpe1> Orcor, keiner weiß, woran es liegt.. da muß man eben ein wenig rumprobieren
<beaver74> Orcor> es war ein Versuch.. dass das nun 101% funktioniert.. hat niemand gesagt
<Orcor> hab ich auch nichts gesagt
<Orcor> nur komishc das in cheese geht udn skype nicht mehr
<beaver74> jedenfalls kannst du jetzt ausschließen dass es an deinen Einstellungen liegt
<Orcor> welche einstellung
<rumpe1> Orcor, insofern hat es dir wichtige Erfahrungen im Umgang mit Linux gebracht. :D
<beaver74> sach ma, die Einstellungen in Skype selber
<bekks> Orcor: Was hast Du denn verändert, seitdem es in Skype das letzte Mal ging?
<Orcor> in skype ist von alleine unter cam auswählen m meine cam drinnen wenn ic hauf test klicke passiert nix
<Orcor> ich hab nix geändert
<bekks> Orcor: Und war das schon immer so?
<Orcor> ist alles so wie immer
<rumpe1> Orcor, kannst du ne andere cam in skype auswählen?
<bekks> Hat die Kamera noch nie funktioniert in Skype?
<Orcor> nur eines tages als ich cam anmahcen wollte hab ich gemerkt das de nciht mehr geht
<bekks> Und was hast Du davor verändert? Von alleine passiert das nicht.
<Orcor> nein da wird mir keien andere angezeigt da ich nur eine besitze
<Orcor> doch die kamera hat seid letztes jahr funktioniert und im win geht die so oder so  imemr
<Orcor> und seid letzten Monat oder so hab ich halt gemerkt das die net geht
<bekks> Und was hast Du davor, bevor sie n icht mehr ging, verändert?
<Orcor> aber nur in Linux ubuntu skype sonsnt geht die
<Orcor> noch mal ich hab nix geändert 
<bekks> Was nicht sein kann.
<bekks> Von alleine passiert sowas einfach nicht.
<Orcor> weil ich nicht weiß was ich ändern sollte und wo zu 
<L0rD`> Orcor: zieh dir ma skype von da http://www.skype.com/intl/de/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ und führ die *.deb aus
<L0rD`> vielleicht bringts was
<bekks> L0rD`: Das was genau bringen soll?
<L0rD`> was weiss ich, wir stochern doch alle im nebel ^^
<beaver74> L0rD`> damit würde IMHO der Support hier enden
<P01nt3r> also laut nvidia-seite ist der current treiber für meine karte geeignet
<bekks> P01nt3r: Welche Karte hast Du? Welche Treiberversion verwendest Du genau?
<Orcor> aber das ist ja die version 2.2 die  hab ich ja selber 
<L0rD`> aha ^^ wusst ja nich , dass ihr so strenge policies habt, im #ubuntu chan  wurde das auch empfohlen bei nem anderen skype prob ;)
<Orcor> warum sollt eich das gleiche noch mal instaliren?
<P01nt3r> bekks: nvidia 9400 GT, treiber ist der current aus den quellen von natty, 270.41.06
<deem> Orcor: welches ubuntu hast du?
<Orcor> 11.04 Unity
<Orcor> Gnome
<Orcor> früher hatte das andere 10.10 ode rso 
<deem> Orcor: dann hast du aber kein unity. das neue ubuntu heißt natty ;P
<beaver74> L0rD`> nach solch einer Aktion fällt es schwer(er) das Vorgehen nach zu verfolgen und Probleme zu lösen
<Orcor> genau das habe ich 
<Orcor> und da ist unity
<bekks> P01nt3r: Und welche konkreten Meldungen hast nun in der Xorg.0.log?
<Orcor> auf der linken seite bei mir
<P01nt3r> bekks: nur, dass das nvidia-modul nicht geladen wurde und danach, dass kein treiber da sei.
<bekks> P01nt3r: Und bekommen wir auch die exakten Meldungen bitte, und nicht das, was Du meinst, was da steht?
<P01nt3r> bekks: das ist das, was da steht-
<bekks> P01nt3r: Nopaste die exakten Meldungen.
<deem> Orcor: dann hast du aber kein gnome :P
<bekks> ,nopaste? P01nt3r 
<shetlandpony> P01nt3r: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<L0rD`> beaver74: is ja gut.. wollt ja kein Verbrechen vorschlagen ;)
<beaver74> na.. so meinte ich das auch nicht :)
<Orcor> ich habe Ubuntu mit Gnome nicht kde
<bekks> Orcor: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<P01nt3r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652518/
<beaver74> L0rD`> nen .deb Paket zu installieren ist ja nicht so ganz schräg.. allerdings können dann, wieder IMHO, Abhängigkeiten mit der aktuell installierten Distributionen nicht mehr übereinstimmen oder gänzlich fehlen..
<P01nt3r> bekks: falsche datei, sry, sekunde ...
<noscavs> Hey, weiß jemand, wie ich in gpicview einstellen kann, dass die Bilder nach dem Löschen nur in den Papierkorb verschoben werden und nicht unwiederruflich entfernt werden?
<deem> Orcor: wenn du unity hast, hast du weder gnome noch kde. unity ist eine eigene desktopumgebung
<noscavs> unwiderruflich mein ich
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/17959
<P01nt3r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652519/
<L0rD`> beaver74: joa klar, dann würd das software center meckern 
<beaver74> das kann sein, ja
<Orcor> komishc wenn ich beim hochfahren das andere was früher war aussuche ist gnome ohne unity  also hab ich doch ubuntu mit gnome
<deem> Orcor: wenn du inty hast, hast du kein gnome. wenn du gnome hast, hast du kein unity. wenn du kde hast, hast du weder gnome noch unity
<deem> s/inty/unity/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: Orcor: wenn du unity hast, hast du kein gnome. wenn du gnome hast, hast du kein unity. wenn du kde hast, hast du weder gnome noch unity
<Orcor> http://pastebin.de/17959
<deem> was da noch dabei ist spielt ja keine rolle. es geht darum, was du im moment gerade verwendet
<deem> verwendest*
<bekks> P01nt3r: Du verwendest den Treiber "nv" und nicht "nvidia".
<P01nt3r> bekks: mom. ja, weil der geht.
<bekks> Dann bringt uns aber das Log _nichts_.
<P01nt3r> bekks: aber ich glaube, du siehst dir den falschen paste an, s.o.
<Orcor> hab ich 2 ubuntus nun oder wie?
<P01nt3r> bekks: les doch mal weiter oben ^^
<deem> omg >_>
<P01nt3r> bekks: das ist der richtige: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652519/
<Orcor> denn bei hochfahren kann ich mir ja aussuchen unity oder mein altes
<bekks> P01nt3r: Dann hätte ich jetzt gerne mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a", und von "sudo rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia; dmesg | tail".
<noscavs> Hat sich erledigt, nutze jetzt Ristretto, nachdem ich die Qualitätseinstellung gefunden hab. ;-)
<P01nt3r> bekks: lsb_release -a -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652523/
<P01nt3r> bekks: kann ich den x-server bei der rmmod-geschichte laufen lassen?
<bekks> P01nt3r: Nein.
<P01nt3r> brb
<Orcor> schade das die cam nicht zum laufen bringen kann
<P01nt3r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652528/
<bekks> P01nt3r: Und wenn Du nun eine xorg.conf mit nvidia verwendest, sollte das Ding eigentlich starten.
<P01nt3r> bekks: was es aber nicht tut.
<bekks> [  1042.194] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bekks> Irgendetwas stimmt an den Informationen, die Du uns lieferst, ganz gewaltig nicht.
<P01nt3r> bekks: das ist ja genau das, was mich auch wundert: ich kann das kernel-modul von hand laden aber dann sagt mir die Xorg.0.log nach einem reboot, dass das modul nicht geladen werden konnte.
<P01nt3r> und selbst, wenn ich das kernel-modul von hand per modprobe nvidia lade und dann versuche, den GDM zu starten, geht es auch nicht.
<k1l> P01nt3r: nutzt du denn nen standard ubuntu?
<k1l> oder hast du da nen lustigen kernel drin oder gar nen wallbuntu?
<L0rD`> Ich tippe auf BT5 ^^
<bekks> P01nt3r: Niemand hat von einem Reboot gesprochen.
<k1l> oder nen nvidia treiber aus ner fremdquelle?
<bekks> P01nt3r: Kernelmodul von Hand laden, xorg.conf auf nvidia einstellen und startx tippen.
<P01nt3r> mom.
<k1l> irssi sollte man ihm vlt auch mal ans herz legen :))
<P01nt3r> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652553/
<bekks> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<bekks> Wie gesagt - irgendwas an den gelieferten Informationen kann so nicht stimmen.
<P01nt3r> bekks: wo sollte ich da nun weiter ansetzen?
<bekks> Zum Beispiel, wie Du es erklären würdest, dass die xorg.0.conf sagt, dass das Modul nicht existiert, Du es aber geladen hast.
<jongleur> :( ich schon wieder. Woran kann es liegen, dass nautilus nicht weiter kopiert? Zielsystem hat noch 90GB frei laut Festplattenbelegungs-Analyse-Tool, prozess arbeitet noch (laut Systemüberwachung schläft der bei viel CPU-Last
<jongleur> die Kopieraktion insgesamt läuft jetzt seit ca 2 Stunden und hängt bei 4,5 von 28GB
<ubby> hi
<ubby> hi
<ubby> ich hab da eine frage... und zwar hab ich heut' tor installiert, bin ein relativer neuling, und es funktioniert mit firefox auch (hab da auch den button) auch ansonsten ist vidalia installiert. 
<bekks> Aber?
<ubby> aber wie kann ich tor so einstellen, dass ALLES anonymisiert wird?
<bekks> Kann man nicht.
<ubby> muss ich das bei wirklich jedem programm einstellen?
<bekks> Ja.
<ubby> oder kann man beim netzwerkausgang da irgendwas machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<ubby> hm.. okay.. 
<ubby> haett ich jetzt bei xchat als proxy 127.0.0.1 eingetragen und als port 9050, hätt ich mich nicht verbinden können.
<bekks> Ja, weil Freenode das so nicht zulässt.
<ubby> achso, okay.
<ubby> aber ansonsten reicht es, tor zu starten und im jeweiligen programm im proxy einfach 127.0.0.1 und port 9050 einzutragen?
<L0rD`> Freenode lässt es auf nen bissel tricky weg zu, über ne .onion adresse und sasl auth
<L0rD`> steht aber auch auf deren hp wie es geht
<bekks> Sofern das Programm Proxyserver unterstützt, ja.
<ubby> okay danjke
<ubby> nur, wofür ist vidalia dann bitte gut ?
<bekks> Nicht dazu, Programmen beizubringen, PRoxyserver zu unterstützen, wenn die das nicht können.
<ubby> jaja.... aber was ist der nutzen?
<ubby> tor funktioniert beispielsweise im firefox ja auch ohne validalia
<LetoThe2nd> ubby: vidalia ist ein control-frontend für tor, sonst nichts.
<bekks> Aus der Projektbeschreibung: "Vidalia is a cross-platform graphical controller for the Tor software"
<P01nt3r> bekks: ich habe genau den treiber aus den quellen mal runtergeladen von nvidia und den probier ich nun mal manuell zu installieren, also die version 270.41.06.
<bekks> Dann verlierst Du jeden Support - aber mach ruhig.
<jongleur> irgendjemand eine Idee, woran nautilus hakt?
<bekks> jongleur: Nopaste mal die Ausgabe von "dmesg".
<bekks> ,nopaste? jongleur 
<shetlandpony> jongleur: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<P01nt3r> bekks: die frage ist doch, inwieweit mir das weiterhilft...
<jongleur> bekks: schon klar ;)
<k1l> jongleur: das ist aber kein fat system auf das kopiert wird?
<P01nt3r> ok bg
<jongleur> k1l: nein, Ext3 nach Ext3
<L0rD`> ubby: vidalia is eben ne gui und einfach verständlich und schreckt nicht so ab, als wenn man die user in die torrc per terminal schickt
<ubby> okay danke, ich habs nun eh verstanden
<ubby> danke nochmal
<L0rD`> ubby: achja kleiner tip: falls ne anwendung kein socks unterstützt , kannst dir torsocks laden und es damit ausführen
<ubby> und eine zweite frage haett ich noch: per gui ist es ja ersichtlich, aber mit welchem befehl kann ich sehen, welche Dienste (nicht Prozesse) sondern dienste  aus den init-scripten grad laufen?
<ubby> L0rD`, danke für den tipp
<ubby> und wenn, sock4 oder sock5?
<bekks> ubby: Das kommt darauf an, was Du konfiguriert hast.
<ubby> wie meinst du das 
<bekks> So wie ich das schrieb. Wenn Du Tor (Wie auch immer) als SOCKS4 PRoxy konfiguriert hast, dann halt SOCKS4. Wenn Du SOCKS5 konfiguriert hast, dann SOCKS5.
<L0rD`> ubby: 5 in der Regel, aber lass da nix in plaintext rüberlaufen, also mail oder sonstwas
<ubby> und wie soll ich das verhindern?
<ubby> wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe
<bekks> ubby: Wie Du das verhindern kannst, musst Du Dir bei jedem Service, den Du darüber laufen lassen willst, überlegen.
<jongleur> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401727/
<bekks> jongleur: Du kannst den Kopiervorgang auch abbrechen und stattdessen mal "cp" in der Konsole benutzen.
<jongleur> dann geht alles von vorne los... :(
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Du hast es bisher ja erst geschafft, 4.5GB in zwei Stunden zu kopieren. Schnell ist anders.
<L0rD`> ubby: über nen zusätzlichen sicherheitslayer: ssl/tls , otr , sasl , was auch immer ^^ dann aben auf anwednungsebene
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen macht man grosse kopiervorgänge mit rsync :-)
<jongleur> stimmt
<ubby> okay danke
<jongleur> [22976.599970] gvfsd-smb[3570]: segfault at c ip 08057c82 sp bfc7a3f0 error 4 in gvfsd-smb[8048000+21000] klingt jedenfalls unschön
<ubby> ich glaub das wars mit tor soweit... und zur zweiten frage, gibts einen befehl, mit dem ich sehe, welcher dienst der init.d-scripte grad läuft?
<ubby> sowie es ps für prozesse gibt
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: du sagtest doch gerade ext3, was soll das mit smb zu tun haben?
<LetoThe2nd> ubby: und durch was unterscheiden sich die init-scripte von prozessen?
<jongleur> auch wieder wahr
<P01nt3r> bekks: manuell läuft alles perfekt.
<jongleur> ;) ich kopier wohl zu oft von und zu Windows-Rechnern
<ubby> LetoThe2nd, ka... ich dachte eben, man kann sehen, was aufgrund von runleveln läuft und was nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> ubby: nimm halt einfach pstree und dann schau, was wo dran hängt, bzw. durch was gestartet wird.
<P01nt3r> naja, bis dann und danke für eure mühen.
<ubby> ls /etc/init.d zeigt mir, was da alles drin is... aber irgendwie muss man ja sehen können, was davon auch grad läuft ?
<ubby> ok
<LetoThe2nd> ubby: bzw. man ps, da mal die parameter inhalieren und staunen, was das alles kann.
<ubby> ok. wie gesagt, bin halt neuling
<jongleur> kann ich nautilus problemlos killen?
<LetoThe2nd> ubby: man $BEFEHL ist prinzipiell immer eine gute idee. :-)
<ubby> =)
<ubby> so danke.. ich glaub das war's vorerst
<ubby> vielen dank nochmal
<L0rD`> ubby: sudo /etc/init.d/<dienstname> [start|stop|restart|...] oder sudo service <dienstname> [start|stop|restart|...]  falls du die per hand ma starten/stopen/restarten willst
<ubby> ja das wußte ich
<ubby> aber ich dachte eben, es gäbe einen befehl, an dem man sieht, was von dem grad gestartet ist
<ubby> aber mit ps dürfte es also auch gehen
<L0rD`> jo hat ja scho LetoThe2nd beantwortet :)
<ubby> ja hat er 
<ubby> danke, L0rD` und LetoThe2nd 
<jongleur> rsync geht nicht - connection refused zu port 22
<LetoThe2nd> also vorher wars ext, dann smb, jetzt auf einmal port 22... wo ist der zusammenhang?
<jongleur> ich hab das kopieren per nautilus (über 'ne samba-freigabe) abgebrochen
<jongleur> ext wars, weil die samba-freigabe auf einem ext-dateisystem eingerichtet war
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: also war schon mal die auskunft "ext3" von vorher unwahr.
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: was serverseitig hinter dem sambe steckt, ist völlig irrelevant
<jongleur> jein ;) aus Sicht der übertragung ja, aus sicht des anderen rechners nein
<jongleur> sorry
<jongleur> ja, im Nachhinein klar
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: und was soll das jetzt mit port 22 zu tun haben?
<jongleur> die Übertragung per Nautilus/samba hab ich abgebrochen
<jongleur> und hab grad versucht, das per rsync zu machen
<jongleur> rsync -avzn jongleur@192.168.0.8:~/
<jongleur> das versucht offensichtlich, Port 22 zu nutzen, jedenfalls wird der zurückgewiesen
<jongleur> ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.8 port 22: Connection refused
<jongleur> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver]
<jongleur> rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(601) [Receiver=3.0.7]
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: was natürlich nur funktionieren kann, wenn die zielmaschine einen laufenden ssh-server hat...
<jongleur> okay ;)
<jongleur> wie kann ichs ohne machen?
<bekks> In dem Du einen rsync-Server aufsetzt auf der Zielmaschine.
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: die smb-freigabe richtig mounten.
<LetoThe2nd> jongleur: oder einen rsync-server aufsetzen, oder einen ssh-server, oder nfs, oder was weiss ich.
<jokrebel> namd
<belu> hallo,
<belu> hat jemand die hardware Beschleunigung mit einem amd e350 fusion am laufen unter natty?
<belu> ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin
<bekks> Was für ein Grafikchip steckt da drin?
<belu> Integrated AMD® Radeon HD 6310 
<belu> ist aber erst so richtig in kernel 3.0 und mesa 7.11 rc2 drin
<bekks> Dann wird das unter Natty nicht gehen, ohne größere Klimmzüge.
<belu> man kann nen 2.6.39-3 irgendwie kompilieren. und die os cyatalyst 11.6 installieren. aber nur dann...
<belu> ich hab das mal versucht. generis kernel, nach 6 stunden oder so war der dann mal fertig. habe es aber dennoch nicht geschaft
<belu> war schon etwas frustrierend
<LupusE> hi
<jwi> kernel kompilieren auf einem brazos system dürfte etwas unangenehm sein, ja :)
<jwi> xorg-edgers wäre eine möglichkeit, google wird dir bestimmt verraten ob das einigermaßen stabil läuft
<belu> jwi: die haben irgendwie den 2.6.39-3 raus geschmissen, als generis amd64 mit dem support… das is das bescheidene
<jwi> bitte was?
<belu> naja such mal auf der quelle nach
<belu> linux-headers-2.6.39-3 linux-headers-2.6.39-3-generic
<dreamon> Wie kann ich ein starten des Rechners von der Festplatte unterbinden.? MBR löschen?
<dadrc> Reicht die BIOS-Option nicht?
<dreamon> dadrc, Das ist das Problem.. das Passwort vom Bios ist schrott.. KOmme nicht mehr rein.. startet immer windows .. und ich will ubuntu aufspielen.. das tut er aber nicht weil er immer windows bootet.
<dadrc> SATA?
<dreamon> ja.. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: BIOS zurücksetzen?
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: manual des geräts lesen, jumper zum rücketzen des BIOS suchen.
<belu> clr_cmos auf dem mainboard suchen und Brücke drauf
<dreamon> jokrebel, Schon versucht.. Batterie raus.. ohne akku ohne strom..
<jwi> belu: welche quelle? und was willst du mit einer uralten version des oneiric kernels? :/
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook..
<belu> dann nimm einen Hammer… :D
<dreamon> belu, Er bootet als erstes von der Festplatte.. das muß ich unterbinden.. indem ich sie unbootbar mache.. dann kann ich installieren..
<dadrc> dreamon, wenn es garnicht geht, die brutale Tour: Platte ab, booten, Platte ran. SATA ist hotplugfähig. 
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: nein.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Warum.. ? ist doch guter Tip
<dadrc> Nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: sata _kann_ hotplugfähig sein. von _müssen_ ist nirgends die rede.
<ppq> ist es heutzutage in der regel
<LetoThe2nd> und gerade bei nem laptop würd ich da nicht drauf setzen.
<dreamon> Notebook ist vielleicht 1Jahr alt.. das sollte das doch mitmachen..
<dadrc> Echt, das ist optional? Dann sorry, war mir nicht bewusst.
<LetoThe2nd> ich würd das eher abwandeln. platte raus, an anderen rechner dran, ubuntu installieren, platte zurückbauen.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Auch ein guter Vorschlag.. Kann man grub dazu bringen einen Eintrag aufzunehmen.. booten von CD oder so..?
<dreamon> Dann hätte ich das lästige bios Problem auch gleich gelöst
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: geht afaik, die tante weiss sicher details.
<belu> also man kann fast immer sagen wenn da ein raid Controller drauf ist der raid 5 kann, ist der auf hotplug fähig. aber sonst eigentlich nie. schon garnicht im netbook
<LetoThe2nd> belu: gefährliches halbwissne.
<dreamon> Meine Tante ist 82.. die weiß keine Details ;)
<belu> naja ich kenne nur hotplug fähige Systeme mit raid Controllern. habe noch keine ohne gesehen… will ja nur sagen das er es auf die art besser nicht macht
<LetoThe2nd> man kann sagen, dass ein sata port hotplug fähig ist, wenn es in der dazugehörigen spec steht. dann, und auch nur dann.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: tante google.
<LetoThe2nd> belu: deswegen ja: gefährliches halbwissen.
<dreamon> LetoThe2nd, Ok  
<bekks> belu: Jeder nicht High-End-Raidcontroller überlebt Hotplug definitiv nicht.
<dreamon> Letzte Frage: Kann ich von einem Laufenden Ubuntu aus -> auf eine Externe Festplatte, Ubuntu installieren? oder muß ich da auch von CD aus booten um es installieren zu können? 
<ppq> dreamon: geht, ist aber nicht ohne
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: kann man, buzzword debootstrap.
<LetoThe2nd> dreamon: du bist eigentlich lange genug dabei, um das hinkriegen zu können. ist aber mit lesen verbunden.
<belu> ich hätte da noch einen anderen Ansatz, je nach Hersteller kannst du das bios vom windows aus flashen, dann wird es automatisch auf setup Defaults zurück gesetzt...
<belu> ohne passwort
<dreamon> belu, Das hab ich schon hinter mir.. Das Passwort ist scheinbar in einem EEProm 93cxx gespeichert.. so wie ich das mitbekommen habe.
 * LetoThe2nd spart sich jetzt die auslötvorschläge.
<belu> von windows aus nen bootmanager auf der windows platte installieren?
<sash_> dreamon: Batterie 5 Minuten draußen gelassen?
<dreamon> sash_, 30Minuten ohne ergebnis
<sash_> Oh, komisch.
<L0rD`> gabs da bei manchen modellen nicht auch default passwörter? *kopfkratz*
<sash_> Was ist das denn fürn BIOS?
<dreamon> sash_, Gute Frage.. ich komm ja nicht rein.. daher seh ich nix.. aber ich probier mal tab.. mom
<L0rD`> oder pause ^^
<dreamon> Mit ESC kam was.. dann Pause.. feine sache.. Bios ist ein Insyde H20 EFI 2.0 NB  .. achje.. V2.35 
 * LetoThe2nd hält langsam zögerlich mal das OT schild hoch...
<L0rD`> dreamon: http://www.citronix.net/blog/how-to-remove-a-bios-password-from-an-insyde-h2o-efi-bios/
<shetlandpony> L0rD`'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3wg49lg | How To Remove A Bios Password From an Insyde H2O EFI BIOS | Citronix Tech Services - Houston Computer Repair
<L0rD`> is der weg ueber windows und dann flashen
<belu> also… wenn du noch einen zweiten Rechner hast.. bau die platte aus. mach die platt… boot da ein linux. mach eine netinstall auf die neue platte. steck die in den laptop und arbeite damit weiter
<belu> ansonsten musst halt irgendwie das ding Reseden… wird wahrscheinlich nicht anders gehen als aufschrauben. bat raus clr-cmos 
<dreamon> L0rD`, hört sich interessant an.. usb stick booten.. frag mich zwar wozu hab ja windows schon drauf.. aber vermutlich um diese Parameter mit anzugeben. mal schauen ob das geht
<L0rD`> dreamon: gl
<dreamon> L0rD`, gl?  Das flashit gibt es wirklich im BiosUpdate -> flashit GPCo235.bin /b /fd /fe
<dreamon> L0rD`, Ich werd das gleich mal durchziehen..
<belu> kann nicht einer das topic noch ändern… / windows / bios support?
 * LetoThe2nd hält jetzt das OT-schild sehr deutlich hoch.
<L0rD`> gl=good luck
 * L0rD` ist nun still und schaut fuba weiter
<Gulaschkanone> Ich muss in meine xorg.conf eine Modeline eintragen, allerdings funktioniert diese nicht. Ich habe das Paket nvidia-current installiert. Das ist meine xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/GhKHY7nA    hier ist meine xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/6hkMCXxW
<mythozz> test
<onetwothreefour> hallo ich habe ein problem mit einer led tastatur..die tastatur selbst funktioniert an einem ipcop einwandfrei..ich habe verglichen welches gerät erkannt wird und das ist auf beiden systemen 04d9:1503 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. Shortboard ..unter ubuntu geht das nummernpad und die led an taste nicht..woran kann es liegen?
<P01nt3r> nabend. hatte das gestern schonmal angeschrieben aber die antworten waren mir nicht ausreicheichend hilfreich. mein problem: ich brauche vsync in videos aber _ohne_ 3d-beschleunigung und wenns geht auch ohne compiz. weiss da jemand rat?
<P01nt3r> bzw. schon mit compiz aber ohne unity (ist natty).
<dadrc> P01nt3r, auch Ubuntu Classic benutzt Compiz
<P01nt3r> dadrc: sicher?
<bekks> Ganz sicher.
<dadrc> ^
<P01nt3r> bei mir nicht, scheinbar.
<dadrc> Dann musst du die Desktopeffekte anmachen
<bekks> Bei jedem. Es sei denn, man hat alle grafischen Effekte abgeschaltet.
<P01nt3r> hab ich alles probiert, aber bei mir rennt dann metacity und nicht compiz.
<P01nt3r> effekte an oder aus scheint dabei keine rolle zu spielen.
<P01nt3r> ich habe dann immer einen metacity und nie einen compiz-prozess am laufen.
<P01nt3r> sagt mir zumindest ps aux
<dadrc> Mit voll aktivierten Desktopeffekten?
<P01nt3r> nein, im standard-betrieb
<dadrc> Und wenn du sie aktivierst?
<P01nt3r> aber das ist ja eben der punkt: ich will keine effekte weil sie in meinem system zuviel leistung fressen. aber ich brauche trotzdem vsync.
<Gulaschkanone> Woran kann es liegen, dass das Laden vom nvidia-Modul fehlschlägt?
<Fuchs> P01nt3r: was genau an meiner Loesung gestern hat nicht funktioniert? 
<P01nt3r> was ich im vlc nicht habe, sobald unity nicht mehr rennt
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh und Resultat entpacken und in einen pastebin 
<P01nt3r> Fuchs: ich hatte trotzdem noch tearing im vlc.
<Fuchs> hm 
<jokrebel> cu
<P01nt3r> Fuchs: hab mal mehrere modi von vlc ausprobiert aber die haben auch alle nicht funktioniert,
<Gulaschkanone> ok, hat sich schon erledigt. Allerdings bekomme ich immernoch ne falsche Auflösung, Modeline scheint nicht zu stimmen...
<dadrc> P01nt3r, du kannst in Compiz auch alle Effekte aktivieren
<P01nt3r> das tearing bleibt.
<Fuchs> [23:00:44] <Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh und Resultat entpacken und in einen pastebin 
<P01nt3r> dadrc: war das eine frage oder eine feststellung?
<dadrc> Ich meinte vor allem deaktivieren :)
<P01nt3r> dachte ich mir ;-)
<dadrc> Dann sollte der nicht sonderlich performancehungrig sein.
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM
<P01nt3r> wieso bin ich da nicht drauf gekommen? ^^
<P01nt3r> mal sehen - bg
<Gulaschkanone> Fuchs, http://www.pastebin.com/hTBB9uVL
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: Du musst dem Treiber zusaetzlich noch sagen, dass er nicht nur validierte modi nehmen soll 
<Gulaschkanone> Fuchs, dazu hab ich eine Modeline in die xorg.cong eingetragen
<Gulaschkanone> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/GhKHY7nA
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: ich weiss
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: die ist im Bug report mit drin, drum wollt ich den
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.12/README/xconfigoptions.html   
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/5ujhudq | Appendix B. X Config Options
<Gulaschkanone> Habe dummerweise meine alte xorg.conf nicht ufgehoben >_>
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: die Optionen unterhalb von UseEDID 
<dreamon> dadrc, Hotplug hab ich getestet.. Ging Problemlos
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: mit Vorsicht verwenden
<dadrc> dreamon, uff. Du hast doch hoffentlich den Rest auch mitgelesen, oder?
<dreamon> Wie gesagt es funktioniert.. habs Probiert.. Risiko ist das ganze Leben
<Gulaschkanone> Fuchs, danke, werde dann mal vorsichtig testen :)
<dadrc> Na, solange du wusstest, was du machst. Schön, dass es geklappt hat :)
<dreamon> dadrc, Hab schon einiges Sata versucht gemacht.. und hab das Risiko abgewägt ;)
<dreamon> Wie ist das mit Multiscreen bei kde.. gibts da ein extra tool für?
<P01nt3r> also selbst wenn ich hier beim ubuntu-classic effekte aktiviere, läuft bei mir selbst nach einem neustart nur metacity.
<P01nt3r> und die effekte funktionieren somit auch nicht.
<dreamon> P01nt3r, Hast du die Hardwarevoraussetzungen?
<P01nt3r> dreamon: nvidia 9400 gt mit treiber 270.41.06, ich denke also schon.
<dreamon> Welches Ubuntu?
<P01nt3r> unity geht ja auch also muss compiz auch laufen. ubuntu natty
<dadrc> Dann start mal compiz --replace in einem Terminal
<dadrc> Falls du dann ohne Window Manager dastehst, was im schlimmsten Fall passieren kann, gdm neustarten
<P01nt3r> nein geht
<P01nt3r> effekte sind da
<P01nt3r> wie mache ich das nun dauerhaft?
<dadrc> Das ist eine gute Frage, eigentlich sollten die Desktopeffekteinstellungen genau das machen
<P01nt3r> sry abgestürzt, dadrc. also wie mache ich den zustand dauerhaft?
<dadrc> <dadrc> Das ist eine gute Frage, eigentlich sollten die Desktopeffekteinstellungen genau das machen
<P01nt3r> vielleicht hilft es wem, wenn ich anmerke, dass ich von jaunty auf natty upgradet hab.
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich nicht
<dadrc> Bin etwas überfragt, hab leider gerade kein Natty mit Gnome hier um da nachzugucken, was schiefläuft.
<spY|da> kann mir einer schnell sagen wie ich nen listing von nem directory kriege, und dann unterordner -> dateiname in eine textdatei geschrieben wird? 
<P01nt3r> dadrc: habe was gefunden, eben schaun ob das funzt, bg.
<dadrc> spY|da, macht 'find . -maxdepth 2' das, was du willst?
<dadrc> wenn ja, einfach mit > datei in eine Datei packen
<spY|da> so aehnlich haette ich das gerne aber alphabetisch 
<alamar> spY|da: find .... |sort > file
<P01nt3r> dadrc: nein das war es leider auch nicht. habe mal versucht, die Section "Extensions" entspr. in die xorg.conf einzutragen, weil im wiki steht, dass das geholfen hat unter hardy, wenn compiz nicht kam. aber pustekuchen.
<dadrc> P01nt3r, Compiz funktioniert ja bei dir. Es startet sich nur nicht automatisch
<spY|da> dadrc, alamar danke hat geklappt
<itu> hm
<dadrc> Ich tippe ja irgendwie auf Probleme mit dem Startskript, aber wie gesagt, kein Gnome hier, kann das also gerade nicht im Geringsten überprüfen
<dadrc> Da müssen wir auf wen warten, der das aktuell benutzt.
<spY|da> ich hab kein ubuntu, ich bin aber verzweifelt an compiz bei mir, ich wollte es mit xfce4 nutzen 
<spY|da> fakt war ich konnte es ums verrecken nicht starten
<spY|da> aber wenns laeuft und dauerhauft sein soll, warum nicht einfach ueber nen script beim einloggen starten? 
<dadrc> Brutale Lösung, aber funktionierender Workaround
<spY|da> warum brutal? 
<dadrc> Eigentlich sollte es auch anders gehen
<spY|da> gconf 
<Miller42> manche Provisorien halten für die Ewigkeit ;-)
<Miller42> Hab auf einem PC auch 'compiz -replace' in den Startprogrammen, weil's irgendwann einfach nicht mehr funktionierte
<holterdipolter> hi ich bräuchte mal hilfe...
<bekks> ,frag? holterdipolter 
<shetlandpony> holterdipolter: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<holterdipolter> also wenn ich mein ubuntu boote und während des booten die scroll taste drücke pasuiert der bootvorgang ist das normal?
<bekks> Ja.
<holterdipolter> aso
<bekks> Tu das doch einfach nicht :)
<holterdipolter> ich teste etwas
<holterdipolter> ich hab ne neue tastatur
<holterdipolter> wo der knopp zum licht an den tasten an auf scroll taste liegt..wenn ich im bios oder beim booten scroll drücke geht das licht an..komme ich bei gnome an ist die funktion wech
<holterdipolter> benutze 10.04
<holterdipolter> bzw am xserver..auf der konsole klappt alles so wie es soll
<holterdipolter> also wenn ich mit strg +alt f1 wechsel
<holterdipolter> oder pausiert er auf der konsole auch den server?
<bekks> Eigentlich schaltest Du damit nur das Scrolling ein und aus.
<bekks> Ist ja nicht die Pause-Taste.
<holterdipolter> aso ja klar
<holterdipolter> hab schon fast alle tastaturtypen in den einstellungen durchprobiert
<holterdipolter> sowie auch xset led led on /xset led 3  
<holterdipolter> kann man das irgendwie debuggen?
<P01nt3r> dadrc: habe "compiz --replace" in den autostart getan aber jetzt habe ich eine sehr hohe cpu-auslastung, ohne etwas gestartet zu haben?
<dadrc> Guck halt mal mit htop nach, was da soviel Last verursacht
<P01nt3r> die liegt jetzt dauernd bei um die 60%
<P01nt3r> nichts laut dem, das ist es ja ^^
<sdx23> holterdipolter: am einfachsten: nach tastaturmodell und ubuntu googeln und freuen, wenn's schon Lösungsbeschreibungen gibt.
<holterdipolter> sdx23, das hab ich ja schon gemacht..xset led led on usw  klappt ja leider nicht
<holterdipolter> aber wieso gehts auf der konsole??
<bekks> P01nt3r: nopaste doch mal "ps aux"
<sdx23> holterdipolter: welches Tastaturmodell?
<holterdipolter> speedlink led für nen zwanni beim saturn
<P01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652698/
<P01nt3r> wenn ich die werte da grob addiere, komme ich nur auf gute 20% ^^
<holterdipolter> sdx23, lsusb sagt des 04d9:1503 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. Shortboard Lefty
<P01nt3r> das problem bleibt auch nach nem neustart bestehen, wie ich eben festgestellt habe.
<sdx23> aha, und was passiert bei "xset led 3" ?
<holterdipolter> sdx23, auch leider nix
<dadrc> P01nt3r, dann nimm mal Compiz wieder ausm Autostart und mach einen Forenthread mit einer genauen Problembeschreibung auf. 
<sdx23> ist das die einzige angeschlossene Tastatur?
<P01nt3r> dadrc: ok, werde ich machen.
<holterdipolter> sdx23, ja ist die einzige... xev  zeigt mir auch an das scroll gedrückt wird..jedoch geht led nicht an..hab schon überlegt aufzumachen und einfach für dauerhaft licht zu sorgen
<sdx23> holterdipolter: Das sollte definitiv für das xset led gehen. Eventuell passt das Modell nicht, sodass es nicht 3 ist, sondern eine andere Zahl.
<holterdipolter> sdx23, ok alle zahlen hab ich noch nicht durch,,ich glaub max is 32
<holterdipolter> mom ich teste mal
<holterdipolter> sdx23, ist das mit xset eigentlich direkt umgesetzt oder muss ich mich abmelden?
<sdx23> ersteres.
<holterdipolter> aber keine hat funktioniert
<sdx23> sonst eventuell noch xset led named "Scroll Lock" # aber mehr wüsste ich auch nicht
<holterdipolter> sdx23, GEILLOOOO
<holterdipolter> geht
<holterdipolter> vielen dank
<sdx23> oh, sehr gut
<kirsten> haaalllo! ich teste gerade unter http://www.heise.de/security/dienste/portscan/test/go.shtml?scanart=1 meine offenen Ports. Leider, leider zeigt mir die Seite eine andere IP-Nummer, als ich sie mit dem Befehl ifconfig bekomme :(
<kirsten> muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?
<kirsten> also ich teste damit natürlich, ob meine Firewall sicher ist
<ppq> kirsten: hast du einen router, der NAT macht?
<ppq> wenn ja, zeigt dir ifconfig nur die lokale ip deines internen netzwerks
<kirsten> keine ahnung, ich nutze die fritzbox
<ppq> ah, jo die macht das
<ppq> geh mal auf http://whatismyip.org
<kirsten> also, muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen, ja?
<ppq> da siehst du deine externe ip
<ppq> nein
<kirsten> ah, ja das deckt sich mit dem Sicherheitscheck- danke
<ppq> kirsten: deine fritzbox blockt sämtliche eingehenden neuen verbindungen, es sei denn, man leitet einen port manuell weiter
<ppq> alle anderen sind "gesperrt"
<kirsten> jo, alles sicher, alles super!
<ppq> :)
<ring0> wie kann ich mir alle derzeit verfügbaren shells im terminal anzeigen lassen?
<ring0> wohl cat /etc/shells
<sdx23> ring0: das sind afaik nur mögliche
<ring0> sdx23, hm
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-27
<ring0> welche uid und gid würdet ihr virtuellen proftpd nutzern saubererweise zuordnen? ich schwanke derzeit zwischen 1001 und 9999. ich weiß, dass ftp deprecated ist :)
<ppq> 9999 klingt gut imho, getrennt von den normalen usern
<ring0> eigentlich macht es ja keinen unterschied, welche zahl man nimmt. aber so ein bisschen sauber sollte es schon sein
<ring0> die uid und gid kann man doch auch für alle virtuellen nutzer gleich setzen, oder?
<ppq> nein, das ist schon ne echte uig
<ppq> uid
<ppq> ah, gar nicht wahr
<ppq> ich sollte ins bett :)
<ring0> hehe
<ring0> wollte grad sagen, die steht doch nicht in /etc/passwd
<Manni> hi kennt jemand ein tool für ubuntu 11.04 womit man separat für 2 Monitore die Wallpaper setzten kann?
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Manni: Gimp kann das bestimmt. ;)
<fr00d> Ne, keine Ahnung.
<fr00d> Ich würde gerne Imap IDLE für Thunderbird benutzen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das direkt für alle Ordner gilt, wenn ich die IDLE Option aktiviert hab und das Polling abgestellt hab?
<bekks> Manni: Mein KDE kann das aus dem Stand.
<Manni> bekks, bin leider aber ein Gnome 2 User :)
<Manni> das komische ist ja ich habe 2*24 zoll monitore abgeschlossen ergibt eine Auflösung von 3840 x 1080! Nehme ich einen Wallpaper in der Größe und sage Spannen passt das aber nicht
<koegs> du musst afaik kacheln nehmen
<jongleur> Hi. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein Script automatisch ausführen kann, sobald mein Rechner Verbindung zum WLAN aufgebaut hat (optimalerweise sogar zu einem bestimmten WLAN)?
<apollo13> jongleur: /etc/network/if-up.d ist dein einstiegspunk; google weiß welche parameter die skripte dort drin bekommen
<jongleur> apollo13: danke
<NTQ> moin. wie krieg ich denn "find" dazu mir alle ergebnisse mit absoluten pfaden auszugeben?
<NTQ> ah, ich habs schon. einfach: find `pwd` -type f
<bekks> NTQ: Nein. 
<bekks> NTQ: -type f bewirkt, dass nur Dateien angezeigt werden, aber keine Verzeichnisse.
<bekks> Das hat mit absoluten Pfaden nichts zu tun.
<NTQ> bekks: dann hast du nur falsch verstanden, was ich meine. ich will nur dateien ausgeben, aber im ergebnis hätte ich gern die absoluten pfade der dateien und nicht etwa ./datei1 ./datei2
<bekks> Dann gib einen absoluten Pfad als Suchpfad an.
<NTQ> mach ich ja mit `pwd`
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> giebt es irgend eine möglichkeit, wie auch immer, nach der treiberinstallation den original boot splash wieder zu benutzen?
<bekks> Was für eine Treiberinstallation?
<bekks> Die ändert nichts am Bootsplash.
<Blindie> grafiktreiber
<Blindie> danach ist immer der grafishe boot splash/screen wech
<bekks> Welcher Treiber?
<Blindie> und man hat nur noch text
<Blindie> nvidia/ati
<Blindie> egal
<Blindie> danach ist immer die bootanimation wech
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: bedanke dich beim anbieter des proprietären treibers, dass sie keine offenen haben und daher KMS nicht unterstützt wird.
<Manni> suche ein query browser um mich auf eine oracle datenbank zuwählen! finde nichts im software center :)
<Blindie> sehr schade :(
<bekks> Manni: Ist bei Oracle dabei. Nennt sich "sqlplus". Oracle TOAD als zusätzliches Produkt macht das in Bunt.
<bekks> Und beides hat nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun :)
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: klassischer fall von "die freuden proprietärer, binary-only software".
<Blindie> amd funktioniert ja auch ohne treiber recht ordentlich
<Blindie> giebt nur probleme mit der auflösung
<LetoThe2nd> ... auch wenns nicht viel gibt, was mich an nem rechner so wenig berährt wie ein bootsplash. den seh ich so etwa 3sec pro woche.
<Blindie> ich will das es überall blinkt und sich bewegt XD
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: nimm nen offenen treiber, oder kauf dir so nen LED-weihnachtsbaum vom conrad. :-)
<Blindie> juhuuu, weihnachtsbaum im sommer XD
<Blindie> ich guck mich ma um
<Blindie> lol, amd liefert ja selber quelloffene treiber
<Blindie> ups, ist schon 2 jahre alt
<Blindie> ich finde keinen offenen treiber für die hd 5770
<LetoThe2nd> Blindie: wenn du den proprietären deaktivierst wird automatisch der freie genommen. sollte radeon heissen.
<Blindie> aso
<Blindie> dan kann die graka aber nicht so viel^^
<Blindie> aber immer noch mehr als ne nvidia mit offenen treibern XD
<LetoThe2nd> was halt für einen wichtig ist... meine zeigt mit dem freien was an, dualscreen funktioniert, unity läuft, was soll ich noch wollen.
<Blindie> ja ok, ich habe aber probleme mit der auflösung gehabt
<Blindie> also konnte irgendwie kein fullHD wählen
<Blindie> aber dafür habe ich keine bugs beim ausblenden von docky
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. die hintergründe kennst du jetzt auf jeden fall. :-)
<Blindie> genau, genug gelernt für heute
<kempo> ist es eigentlich möglich, eine x session remote auf seinem root server zu öffnen?
<kempo> sprich auf dem server läuft xserver und ich hab den clienten hier.
<bekks> Ja, ist es.
<bekks> Stichwort XDMCP und remote login.
<bekks> Sinnvoller ist aber nxserver/nxclient.
<kempo> ich schau mal
<elmargol> gibts bei cups-pdf eine möglichkeit die dpi für screen einzustellen und image compression zu haben?
<LetoThe2nd> noch sinnvoller ist xpra, wenns mal wieder um das übliche ich-will-jdownloader-auf-dem-server-laufen-lassen geht.
<EineFrage> Hey leute. Kann mir jemand helfen? - Ich habe mein Mp3 player (vor ein paar Tagen (Intenso) ) an meinem Rechner angeschlossen und habe ein paar mp3's rübergezogen (Die im übrigen nicht auf dem Mp3 player angezeigt wurden) - Naja. aufjedenfall habe ich ihn gerade angeschlossen wieder, und jetzt sehe ich das da keine einzige mp3 drauf ist, und ich habe aufeinmal kein zugriffsrecht mehr drauf
<EineFrage> ich kann nichts mehr rüberziehen.
<EineFrage> Ubuntu 11.4
<sysdef> console -> mount sagt dir ggf. wieso du kein recht hast
<EineFrage> Und : Im Ordner wird keine einzige Mp3 angezeigt. Aber auf dem PLayer (habe ich gerade gesehen) ist aber 1 datei drauf.
<EineFrage> sysdef:  Sorry kenne mich nicht aus. Worauf muss ich achten? oder gucken?
<sysdef> auf die mount-optionen deines USB sticks
<sysdef> es gibt auch wirklich usb-sticks die kaputt gehen nach nen paar jahren
<EineFrage> Der ist neu gekauft
<EineFrage> Der Mp3 player ist 3 Wochen alt ungef.
<bekks> Der darf deswegen trotzdem kaputtgehen :)
<EineFrage> Wie komme ich zu der Mount-Option? (Sorry habe ich keine ahnung was das ist :D )
<EineFrage> Also wie gesagt, er wird angezeigt. Der Ordner öffnet sich
<sysdef> bekks: darf er erst kurz nach garantie-verlusst ;p
<sysdef> konsole oeffnen: mount [enter]
<alles-wird-gut> bihi, mein Rechner ist heruntergefahren, einfach so im Betrieb :/ ich konnte beim runterfahren eine Fail meldung halbwegs erkennen, cpufreq fail oder so....
<EineFrage> Jap. Habe ich gemacht. Als letzteres steht dort: "/dev/sdc on /media/Intenso type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<EineFrage> Komisch ist : wenn ich diesen text kopieren will, Speichern sich die Mp3 namen (die normalerweise drauf sein müssten, und im ordner sein müssten) in meine zwischenablage
<alles-wird-gut> hier die Syslog...
<ryuzan> Wenn ich Ubuntu auf meiner Externen installieren möchte, ist es möglich den Bootloader ohne Komplikationen auf der Exernen zu installieren?
<koegs> ryuzan: ja
<alles-wird-gut> und Dmesg logs.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/653021/
<alles-wird-gut> Syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653020/
<ryuzan> Ok danke :)
<alles-wird-gut> irgendwie komme ich damit nicht klar.
<alles-wird-gut> z.b hier Jul 27 12:25:29 graufell-desktop kernel: [    0.448606] [Firmware Bug]: BIOS needs update for CPU frequency support
<alles-wird-gut> mein BIOS ist mit dm neuesten Firmware versehen...
<sysdef> EineFrage, sieht eigentlich gut aus, wenn deine UID die 1000 ist
<EineFrage> Wenn ich auf die Eigenschaften gehe vom Intenso Ordner -> dann auf Zugriffsrechte, und versuche unter "Ordnerzugriff: Dateien erstellen und löschen" Auf -> "Dateien Zugreifen" wechseln möchte
<EineFrage> Sagt er mir folgendes:
<dadrc> passt die dmask so? immerhin 0077 und nicht 0777
<EineFrage> Die Zugriffsrechte konnten nicht festgelegt werden. Leider konnten die Zugriffsrechte von >Intenso< nicht geändert werden: Fehler beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<dadrc> alles-wird-gut, kann es sein, dass die Kiste einfach Hitzeprobleme hat? [ 4490.604841] Critical temperature reached (80 C), shutting down.
<sysdef> oder dass sie zu sensibel eingestellt ist? 80 grad ist hoch aber ... naja
<koegs> EineFrage: ist auf dem Stick ein NFTS oder FAT32? da kann ubuntu nix machen
<sysdef> koegs: vfat
<EineFrage> koegs: Wo kann ich gucken, ob eines der beiden sachen zutreffen ?
<koegs> siehe oben: mount
<EineFrage> Achso. Gibts es eine Alternative wie ich sachen auf den mp3 player machen kann? Irgendeine Idee ? Oder ist es jetzt unmöglich irgendwas drauf zu machen?
<EineFrage> Solange ich Linux benutze?
<sysdef> dadrc: was fuer ein mode wuerde eine mask von 0777 generieren? (rethorische frage)
<dadrc> sysdef, joa, auch gerade nochmal überlegt, ist Unsinn
<dadrc> Mein mp3-Player geht mit den gleichen Modi...
<alles-wird-gut> stimmt dadrc 
<sysdef> waer aber sicher :)
<alles-wird-gut> das bezieht sich auf die CPU oder GraKa?
<alles-wird-gut> weil gkrellm zeigt immer so um die 60 Grad .
<dadrc> alles-wird-gut, ich würd auf die CPU tippen, aber welcher Sensor da genau benutzt wird, wirst du im BIOS gucken müssen
<EineFrage> Wobei ich sogar der Meinung bin, ich habe den Mp3 Player schon benutzt mit Linux. MIt dem system hier.
<EineFrage> koegs: Und wenn ich den Player formatiere auf FAT ?
<EineFrage> Oder etwas anderem ?
<koegs> wieso wolltest du eigentlich die rechte ändern?
<EineFrage> Die rechte haben sich geändern. Ich habe nichts umgestellt.
<koegs> geht doch mal per terminal in den order /media/Intenso und mache dort ein "ls -la"
<EineFrage> Ich habe zuletzt etwas drauf gemacht hier auf dem Rechner. Und jetzt gehts nicht mehr
<EineFrage> Okay
<EineFrage> (Vorweg: Wie gesagt ich kenne mich echt nicht so gut aus sorry) Ich bin jetzt bei /Media$ aber wenn ich dann cd /intenso/ eingebe , Datei oder VErzeichnis nicht gefunden
<koegs> wenn du schon in media bist, dann nur noch cd Intenso
<koegs> achte auf groß und kleinschreibung, ausserdem bedeutet ein / vor dem Ordnernamen, dass er wieder im root-Verzeichnis anfängt
<EineFrage> Okay. Danke. Jetzt habe ich es. ^^
<koegs> ,nopaste? nur zur Sicherheit EineFrage
<shetlandpony> nur zur Sicherheit EineFrage: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<EineFrage> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447366/
<EineFrage> Jetzt zeigt mir eine Datei an im Intenso ordner.
<ryuzan> Hmpf. Ich hab Ubuntu nun auf mein Externen installiert und wenn ich über diese Boote dann sagt er mir beim booten "No such partition". Was hab ich für einen Fehler gemacht?
<EineFrage> Also wie gesagt: Würde eine Formatierung die Zugriffsrechte aufheben?
<koegs> EineFrage: die Ausgabe sieht komisch aus, ich würde eine Neu-Formatierung vorschlagen, geht am schnellsten und ist ja eh nix drauf
<EineFrage> koegs: welche formatierung? FAT ?
<koegs> ja
<EineFrage> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<EineFrage> Total number of sectors (7929856) not a multiple of sectors per track (62)!
<EineFrage> Add mtools_skip_check=1 to your .mtoolsrc file to skip this test
<EineFrage> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<EineFrage> koegs: Trotz des Fehlers (?!) Hat es funktioniert. Kann wieder Mp3's drauf spielen. Danke für deine Hilfe !!!
<EineFrage> Einen schönen Tag euch noch ! :)
<c_korn> hm, es scheint in natty einen bug zu geben, dass die icons von programmen in dem systray (neben der uhr) verschwinden. keepassx läuft zwar laut ps aber das icon ist weg. wie kann ich das programm jetzt aufrufen?
<bekks> Wieso soll das ein Bug in Natty sein, und nicht von keepassx?
<bekks> Oder ein spontaner Programmfehler?
<deem> oder vielleicht sogar gewollt, da nicht jedes programm oben rechts erscheint
<c_korn> nach einiger zeit verschwindet einfach das icon aus dem systray
<c_korn> ich habe für KeePassX eine ausnahme hinzugefügt für das systray
<bekks> c_korn: Dann liegt das wohl an keepassx, und nicht an Natty.
<c_korn> da ich in maverick nie das problem hatte, hatte ich auf ein problem in natty getippt, da es seit dieser version auftritt und größere änderungen am systray durchgeführt wurden. sicher bin ich mir natürlich nicht, aber von der logik her...
<bekks> Von der Logik her müsste das dann bei allen Programmen auftauchen.
<der_sebo_> guten tag
<der_sebo_> hab folgendes problem, will emails von einem exchange über fetchmail abrufen mit ssl zertifikat
<der_sebo_> aber es kommt die erste fehler meldung  Server CommonName mismatch: SBS2008.ggkev.local != 172.16.0.1 
<der_sebo_> auf meinem anderen system geht es
<bekks> Wann kommt die wo?
<stefan_> hallo, ich hab mir das neue ubuntu 11.04 installiert über wupi auf mein laptop, es wird installiert und funtkioniert auch, beim ersten start,aber sobald ich restarte kommt ein fehler, und ich komm nicht mehr auf die ubuntu version rein, außer per startx grup gibt mir zudem noch ein fehler aus cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> stefan_: am besten installierst du ganz normal neu, indem du von der installations-cd bootest, NICHT mit wubi
<ppq> stefan_: wubi wird hier ausdrücklich nicht empfohlen, da es zu problemanfällig ist und zu viele einschränkungen hat
<ppq> stefan_: vorher am besten unter windows den ganzen wubikram deinstallieren/löschen
<stefan_> direkt von der livecd kann ich es nicht intallieren, weil mein hp keine cd bootet..
<bekks> Warum das nicht?
<bekks> Das kann man im BIOS einstellen. Oder F12 drücken.
<stefan_> mit f12 gehts nicht
<sash_> Und selbst wenn er kein CD-Laufwerk hat, kann man noch von USB booten. Oder falls das Laufwerk defekt it.
<ppq> stefan_: kann auch F11 oder F8 sein, hängt vom bios ab. man sieht das aber, wenn man die kiste einschaltet
<bekks> Oder F10.
<ppq> stefan_: da gibt es das setup (F2, ENTF, ESC, ...) und besagtes bootmenü
<itu> moin
<stefan_> ich werd es mir nochaml anschauen 
<stefan_> danke 
<beaver74> stefan_> wenn der POST zu schnell abläuft, kann man ihn auch pausieren.. einfach die Pause Taste drücken und schauen welche Taste für das Bootmenü zuständig ist.. das wird eigentlich dort meist angegeben
<c_korn> mein problem scheint wohl bug 735670 zu sein.
<lucas_> hallo bekomme ich hier auch hilfe für xubuntu ?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? lucas_, sicher
<shetlandpony> lucas_, sicher: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<deem> lucas_: sicher
<lucas_> also ich hab im panel 2 mal das symbol von guake-terminal und jupiter
<lucas_> also in der "benachrichtigungsfläche"
<lucas_> ich glaub das er das 2 mal startet ... kann das sein ?
<lucas_> er sagt z.b. auch das es einproblem gab und auf F12 das guaketerminal nicht geöffnet werden kann weil die taste vergeben ist und in der anderen sprchblase sagt er das es auf f12 aufgeht ...
<lucas_> hmm,.... keiner ne idee ?
<tobago1> i can't talk in #trac... that's poor.
<jokrebel> hi
<xubuntu-luke> hallo, gibt es eine andere möglichkeit ausser der Benachrichtigungsfläche bei Xubuntu SysTray Icons im Panel zu platzieren ?
<Chrisomator> hallo
<Chrisomator> ich habe ein mehr oder weniger kleines problem undzwar funktionieren bei mir die sounds von flash im browser und beim starten höre ich auch den startup sound, aber banshee und andere media player wollen bei mir absolut keine mp3 dateien abspielen
<Chrisomator> letztens ging das noch aber iwie funktioniert das nicht mehr :( ich drück auf wiedergabe dann steht das auf wiedergabe aber bleib bei 0:00 stehen :(
<jokrebel> Chrisomator: Versuchshalber den Player schon mal aus dem Terminal gestartet und nach eventuellen Fehlermeldungen dort geschaut?
<Chrisomator> jup mom ich paste mal
<Chrisomator> als root
<Chrisomator> oder nicht?
<deem> nein. nicht als root
<Chrisomator> http://pastebin.com/9qNVGz0K
<Chrisomator> und schon nen verdacht? :/
<koegs> hast du da schon probiert ne datei abzuspielen?
<Chrisomator> ja
<Chrisomator> das bleibt einfach bei 0:00 stehn
<deem> Chrisomator: wo ist die datei denn her?
<Chrisomator> ntfs datenträger
<Chrisomator> interne festplatte ^^
<deem> ist das alles was der ausgibt?
<Chrisomator> jip
<Chrisomator> keine ahnung was das sein könnte? :(
<Chrisomator> kann auch teamviewer / ssh anbieten falls sich jemand das genauer ansehen möchte :
<deem> ,geduld? Chrisomator 
<shetlandpony> Chrisomator: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Chrisomator> kk :D
<deem> Chrisomator: benutzt du wubi?
<Chrisomator> wat fürn ding?
<Chrisomator> kenn ich nich ^^ was ist da
<Chrisomator> s
<deem> egal. musst du nicht kennen
<sash_> Schön gesagt :)
<koegs> ansonsten bitte noch mitteilen welche version von Ubuntu du nutzt, alternativ "lsb_release -a"
<Chrisomator> natty, 2.6.38-10-generic
<Chrisomator> kann es vll iwie mit wine zsm hängen? hab da bisschen rumgefummelt um nen spiel zum laufen zu bekommen ^^
<bekks> "vll iwie zsm"?
<bekks> Was möchtest Du uns sagen oder fragen?
<Chrisomator> vielleicht irgendwie zusammen
<koegs> vielleicht sagst du uns auch, was du da "rumgefummelt" hast
<Chrisomator> öhm, hab nen neues repo hinzugefügt für so ne extra gepatchted wine version
<Chrisomator> und das ganze dann nach anleitung installiert
<deem> ui. ppas sind lustig
<deem> wie heißt denn das nette ppa?
<Chrisomator> mom
<Chrisomator> http://ppa.launchpad.net/s-elser/winelol/ubuntu
<Chrisomator> ist für das spiel league of legends
<Chrisomator> also da is das wine iwie prepatched damit das spiel richtig funktioniert, weils mit normalen wine total rumbuggt
<bekks> "iwie rumbuggt"
<bekks> Ein kleines bisschen genauer muss es schon sein, bitte.
<Chrisomator> ja das hat doch mit dem problem an sich nichts zu tun, oder etwa doch?
<Chrisomator> das spiel funktionierte halt nicht mit dem normalen wine
<Chrisomator> ergo habe ich dieses gepatchte wine genommen und installiert
<Chrisomator> und - ich kann mich auch irren - aber seitdem spielen die media player keine musik mehr ab, also die anzeige bleibt bei 0:00 stehen, die musik in firefox durch flash funktioniert allerdings
<Chrisomator> login sound also dieses trommeln hatte ich auch
<jokrebel> Chrisomator: Flash im Firefox und ein MP3 im Audioplayer ist aber auch gaaanz was anderes.
<jokrebel> Chrisomator: Ist das denn mit mehreren mp3-Dateinen getestet worden?
<Chrisomator> ja egal welche ich anklicke das lied startet nicht
<Chrisomator> filme funktionierten auch nicht
<itu> moin
<itu> weiss jemand wie ich aus einer midi-datei die Noten herausextrahiere?
<koegs> Chrisomator: 1. Vorschlag wäre mit vlc mal zu testen, 2. Vorschlag wäre ppa entfernen und testen
<Chrisomator> vlc habe ich bereits
<Chrisomator> funktioniert auch nicht
<deem> Chrisomator: da gibts auch was ganz lustiges, das nennt sich ppapurge
<Chrisomator> ppa entferne ich jetzt mom
<beaver74> Chrisomator> die Ausgabe von vlc wenn in der Konsole gestartet wäre evtl. noch interessant.. die ist gewöhnlich doch eigentlich recht aussagekräftig
<Chrisomator> ppa entfernen hat nichts gebracht
<Chrisomator> deem: was is ppapurge?
<Chrisomator> http://pastebin.com/aDE4Gyiv
<deem> Chrisomator: ein tool zum entfernen eines ppas. denn duch einfach löschen des ppa su der source.list entfernst du noch lange nicht die installieren pakete
<Chrisomator> der findet das paket nicht :(
<beaver74> Chrisomator> vlc bitte die .mp3 ausführen auslassen
<Chrisomator> habe ich
<deem> Chrisomator: im terminal und das in ein pastebin bitte, meint er
<Chrisomator> hö?
<Chrisomator> ich hab vlc über terminal gestartet und dann oben über den öffnen dialog die datei geladen
<deem> Chrisomator: du sollst vlc in einem terminal ausführen, dann eine mp3 abspielen und das nopasten
<Chrisomator> habe ich doch
<deem> o_O
<deem> wo?
<Chrisomator> http://pastebin.com/aDE4Gyiv
<deem> da steht aber nix davon, dass du ne audiodatei abspielen willst
<deem> sieht aus, als würdest du das ding einfach nur öffnen
<beaver74> Chrisomator> ist der selbe link ohne dass du dort eine mp3 angegeben hättest
<Chrisomator> muss ich vlc datei.mp3 machen oder reicht vlc und dann über den öffnen dialog die mp3 laden
<beaver74> das erstere wäre interessant
<seven_> hi, folgendes problem: vpnc funtioniert an der konsole 1A. wenn ich das ganze über den network-manager-vpnc mache sagt er mir nach eingabe des passworts "vpn geheimnisse ungültig" :((
<Chrisomator> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401752/
<deem> Chrisomator: das sieht nicht aus, als würde dein vlc was wiedergeben
<Chrisomator> die leiste unten bewegt sich aber ^^ und der dateiname steht auch da
<deem> versuch mal via ppapurge dein ppa zu entfernen. das entfernt dann direkt die pakete mich
<deem> mit*
<Chrisomator> ppapurge findet er nicht
<koegs> es heisst auch ppa-purge
<koegs> und ggf. musst du es noch installieren
<deem> Chrisomator: du hattest ja natty, richtig?
<Chrisomator> jap
<deem> gut. dann kannst du das auch installieren
<seven_> hatt denn keiner network-manager-vpnc am laufen ?
<Chrisomator> mhm scheint immernoch nicht zu funktionieren, ich restarte mal eben vll gehts dann
<ring0> gibt es eine möglichkeit, die spaltenbreite in evolution (z.b. von betreff) so anzupassen, ohne dass man dies für alle weiteren ordner ebenfalls händisch durchführen muss? quasi etwas wie "übernehme ansicht für alle ordner"
<Chrisomator_> jap! es funktioniert jetzt wieder :) dankeschön für die tolle hilfe :)
<ring0> na gut, hab jetzt eine persönliche ansicht definiert, und die einzeln für 30 ordner vergeben. wenig intuitiv, aber zumindest einheitlich :)
<der_sebo_> hallo ich wieder
<der_sebo_> andere frage
<der_sebo_> also auf einem server kann ich zwar den namen pingen, geb ich aber den kompletten fqdns ein pingt er nicht
<seven_> hat schon jemand mal was von vpnc gehört ? :P
<der_sebo_> vnc?
<seven_> ne vpnc
<der_sebo_> was soll das sein?
<deem> vermutlich ein vpn client
<seven_> cisco vpn client
<der_sebo_> iiiihhhh
<der_sebo_> hat jemand ne idee?
<deem> klingt nach ppa oder ist das in den repos?
<der_sebo_> wegen meinem ping?
<deem> der_sebo_: nein. wegen deinem ping. was genau sagt dein ein ping auf den fqdn?
<deem> s/dein/denn/
<shetlandpony> deem meant: der_sebo_: nein. wegen dennem ping. was genau sagt dein ein ping auf den fqdn?
<seven_> nix iiiihhhh ist denk ich eine gänige software denk ich
<deem> shetlandpony: du bist blöd
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich deem ;) du bist blöd :P
<der_sebo_> nichts sagt der host not found
<der_sebo_> zb ping host geht
<der_sebo_> aber ping host.domain.local geht nicht
<der_sebo_> resolf ist der dns eingtragen
<ring0> seven_, veilleicht stellst du einfach eine konkrete frage und nicht, ob jemand etwas kennt?
<der_sebo_> und in der interfaces auch
<seven_> ring0: danke, das machte ich bereits ;)
<seven_> hi, folgendes problem: vpnc funtioniert an der konsole 1A. wenn ich das ganze über den network-manager-vpnc mache sagt er mir nach eingabe des passworts "vpn geheimnisse ungültig" :((
<der_sebo_> was sagt den das log seven?
<der_sebo_> achso is nen ubuntu 9.04
<der_sebo_> brauche aber den fqdns wegen dem server
<der_sebo_> und über die hosts ist mir auch nicht geholfen
<bekks> 9.04 hat leider keinen Support mehr.
<rumpe1> seven_, hmm... ja, da war irgendwas. Hatte ich letztes jahr mal, ging erst mit nem network-manager-ppa (irgend ne lizenzgeschichte).
<der_sebo_> das dumme ist kann nicht upgarde, da mein emailserver dann hops geht
<rumpe1> seven_, das hier wars: https://launchpad.net/~sroecker/+archive/ppa
 * seven_ liest mal und dankt +rumpe1
<bekks> der_sebo_: Wieso das denn? Konfigurier den halt richtig. Und ohne Upgrade gibts leider trotzdem keinen support.
<bekks> der_sebo_: Welcher MTA ist das denn?
<der_sebo_> postfi amavis dovecote
<der_sebo_> mysql
<bekks> postfix ist der MTA.
<der_sebo_> japp, hab die ganze konfig beschrieben ;)
<seven_> rumpe1: http://pastebin.de/17980 sagt dir das was ?
<bekks> Und diese Kombination mit Virenscanner, MDA und DB funktioniert problemlos auch unter > 9.04 -- wenn man das entsprechend konfiguriert.
<der_sebo_> will halten von nem exchange die mails abhollen
<der_sebo_> aber wegen der fqdns geht das wohl nicht, bekomm da probleme mit den ssl zertifikat
<bekks> Wieso denn das?
<der_sebo_> hatte versucht den mailserver auf natty nachzubaum aber irgentwas haben die wieder geändernt
<bekks> Die FQDNS interessieren sich kein Stück dafür, welche Version deiner Distribution Du hast.
<der_sebo_> aber der exchange anscheint
<bekks> Der auch nicht.
<bekks> Der weiß nicht mal, was Linux ist.
<der_sebo_> der server läuft seit dem es 9.04 gibt
<bekks> Das macht nichts.
<der_sebo_> nur bekomm die mails nicht vom exchange
<der_sebo_> wegen dem ssl zerti
<bekks> Dem SSL Cert ist das ebenfalls komplett Hupe.
<bekks> Konfigurier den Rechner halt richtig.
<der_sebo_> hab alle netzwerkdatei verglichen mit dem anderen neuen emailserver is alles gleich
<der_sebo_> bei dem holt er ab aber dovecote sortiert nicht per sieve
<seven_> rumpe1: sorry für die blöde frage aber wie implementiere ich das ?
<bekks> Es geht nicht nur um die Netzwerkdateien. Es geht um postfix, amavisd, dovecot, sieve, fetchmail ggf.
<bekks> Und mysql - das muss ALLES konfiguriert werden, nicht nur das Netzwerk.
<rumpe1> seven_, hmm... ist dein vpnc mit dem paketmanager installiert oder ist von ner externen quelle?
<der_sebo_> is alles fertig rumpel
<seven_> rumpe1: paketmanager
<der_sebo_> wie gesagt das system läuft ja
<der_sebo_> bis das ich die mails nicht vom exchange abhollen kann
<rumpe1> seven_, ah... hm... dann bringt das ppa vermutlich eh nix. 
<seven_> rumpe1: spitze :(
<bekks> der_sebo_: Ohne dass Du ein 10.04 hast, und ohne konkrete Fehlermeldungen gibt es trotzdem keinen weiteren Support zu dem Thema.
<der_sebo_> mom
 * deem versteht eh nicht, warum man dem exchange nicht einfach sagt, dass er die mails weiterleiten soll. wär viel einfacher
<der_sebo_> wie war nochmal der link zum posten?
<deem> ,paste? der_sebo_ 
<shetlandpony> der_sebo_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<der_sebo_> danke
<deem> trotzdem solltest du dringenst ein update auf 10.04 machen, vorallem wenn das ding als server fungiert und von aussen erreichbar ist
<seven_> rumpe1: ich kann doch nicht der einzige sein der das braucht aber mit google hab ich nix gefunden 
<der_sebo_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/447483/
<der_sebo_> das stimmt schon mir fehlt leider die zeit das ding neu zu machen
<der_sebo_> an dem emailsystem häng es ja
<der_sebo_> da die immer alles komplett auf den kopf stellen
<bekks> SBS2008.ggkev.local != 172.16.0.1
<der_sebo_> japp
<der_sebo_> gleiche meldung, wenn ich mail bei google per ssl imap abholle und das funzt
<rumpe1> seven_, wieso nimmst du nicht einfach den vpnc statt den des network-managers, wenn der zumindest funktioniert?
<bekks> Das ist eindeutig entweder ein Problem deines SBS2008, oder deiner fehlerhaften /etc/hosts
<bekks> Letzteres kann man fast sicher ausschliessen, also kein Ubuntuproblem.
<der_sebo_> die hosts ist ok
<der_sebo_> ja
<der_sebo_> der andere ubunut server nachbau ruft die auch ab
<bekks> Dann ist das nicht mal ein Ubuntuproblem - ticket closed - RESOLVED INVALID :)
<der_sebo_> alle dateien sind gleich
<seven_> rumpe1: ja ist eh auch ok, mir geht es eher ums prinizip. das muss doch funktionieren
<der_sebo_> dann hätte google genau die gleichen probs.... aber da kann ich mails abhollen
<der_sebo_> troz dieser fehlermeldung
<deem> der_sebo_: dein certificat stimmt nicht
<der_sebo_> klar
<bekks> Und das liegt nicht an Ubuntu.
<deem> das ist kein ubuntu problem
<der_sebo_> hab ich auch schon per hand nachgebaut
<der_sebo_> muss an ubuntu liegen
<bekks> Kann es nicht.
<rumpe1> seven_, klar... die frage ist, wie praktikabel das ist, sich da knietief reinzuhängen.
<der_sebo_> und wieso geht es dann mit natty exakt gleich konfiguriert?
<bekks> Da das Cert nicht von Ubuntu stammt, sondern von deinem SBS2008, ist es technisch ausgeschlossen, dass es an Ubuntu liegt.
<der_sebo_> hab das zertikat nach anleitung nachgebaut und gleicher fehler
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: und google ignoriert vermutlich schlichtweg die verschlüsselung.
<bekks> Siehe oben - es ist wirklich alles dazu gesagt :)
<deem> der_sebo_: ausserdem, wenn es mit der natty kiste geht und mit der 9.04 kiste nicht, bist du eh aus dem support raus. da gibts nichts zu diksutieren
<seven_> rumpe1: wenn mir jemand sagt "läuft zur Zeit noch nicht" kann ich damit leben. aber ich teste ubuntu seit einigen monaten als win ersatz und bin positiv beeindruckt was alles mit linux läuft ;)
<der_sebo_> kapier ich nicht unter 11.04 gehts und unter 9.04 nicht das muss am ubuntu liegen
<deem> der_sebo_: 9.04 hat keinen support mehr. basta!
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: 9.04 ist out of support. was wissen wir was da fehlt.
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: mach n upgrade. dann sehen wir weiter.
<der_sebo_> hat jemand den eine plan warum dovecot per sieve nicht einsortiert?
<der_sebo_> ohne fehlermeldung
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: falsche dovecot config.
<der_sebo_> beim 9.04 läufts perfekt
<pog> welches Programm ist am Besten, wenn man zum rumspielen, noten erfassen will. Am besten per klick auf eine virtuelle Notenzeile.
<der_sebo_> lmms
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: dovecot hat seine config erheblich verändert in den letzten jahren. du kannst die config also nicht einfach kopieren.
<bekks> der_sebo_: Ohne exakte Fehlermeldungen gibt auch bei 11.04 keinen Support :)
<rumpe1> seven_, intererssants wirds erst, wenn man merkt, was alles mit windows nicht läuft... aber das wird offtopic. ( -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic ) Abschließend, wenn google nichts brauchbares zu dem Problem findet, den Debug-Level des network-manager-moduls hochzudrehen... möglicherweise.
<dreamon> Wo ist bei KDE der Desktop Ordner im Filesystem.. gibts den überhaupt?
<bekks> Im übrigen ist es lustig, dass es gerade noch 11.04 war, wo es nicht funktioniert, und es auf einmal 9.04 sein soll. Da fragt man sich dann, warum wir denn ein 9.04 supporten sollen.
<der_sebo_> weil ich zwei systeme hab wie beschrieben
<der_sebo_> und beide laufen nicht wie sie in dem fall sollen
<thomasfuston> dreamon: öhm, einfach mal in dein home verzeichnis sehen
<bekks> Und 9.04 ist EOS - Ende.
<bekks> Und 11.04 musst Du richtig konfigurieren, und kannst nicht einfach die Config rüberkopieren.
<dreamon> thomasfuston, da ist desktop aber der von gnome ;=)
<der_sebo_> hab die nicht kopiert
<der_sebo_> hab ein howto abgearbeitet
<seven_> rumpe1: ok, werd ich mal machen, melde mich wieder wenn ich mehr info habe, trotzdem danke !
<der_sebo_> den server 9.04 hab ich gecloned da ich den in der arbeit einsetzten will
<thomasfuston> dreamon: hmm, also ich hab gnome und KDE nicht gleichzeitig installiert, aber KDE hat im home verzeichnis auch Desktop als ordner
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: dann: non daemon mode an, loglevel hoch, starten und schauen was los ist.
<der_sebo_> non daemon loglevel?
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Channelregeln: http://tinyurl.com/Channelregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | Ubuntu 11.04 released: http://tinyurl.com/5uamvjl
<deem> der_sebo_: zuerst sagst du, du hast nix kopiert, dann sagst du du hast es doch kopiert. was denn nun?
<der_sebo_> geclont
<zerwas> jokrebel> nicht lieber "veröffentlicht" statt "released"?
<deem> der_sebo_: das is kopiert. was is denn ein klon? eine exakte kopie
<der_sebo_> den natty hab ich mit ner anleitung nachbauen wollen
<dreamon> thomasfuston, Ich hab beides installiert.. aber im desktop ist das gnome zeug.. frage mich wo das bei kde ist.. hmmm
<der_sebo_> ein clon meinstes server von zu hause, da da alles läuft
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: findest du beides im manual.
<pog> der_sebo_: ich hab mal lmms installiert... urpsruenglich suchte ich ein GUI der ABC-Notation versteht, oder es in und exportieren kann. ABC verwende ich auf einer Website, und ist nicht schlecht, aber zum rumspielen ist das Scripten nicht grad so praktisch.
<der_sebo_> lmms in der konsole eingeben
<der_sebo_> dann kommt die gui
<jokrebel> zerwas: keine Ahnung, das stand so schon. Hab nur die Ubuntu-Developer-Week entfernt. ;-)
<der_sebo_> naja, werd mal schaun irgentwie krieg ich den klein getretten
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: -F vor allem. und mit -c kannst n alternatives conf file inkludieren welches eben ein höheres loglevel hat.
<zerwas> jokrebel> ja habs gesehen. Wollts nur anmerken.
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: viel spaß :)
<der_sebo_> danke
<pog> bin grad am ausprobieren... die GUI ist mal gestartet der_sebo_
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: man dovecot hilft weiter
<der_sebo_> -F -c auf tail bezogen?
<overlook> hi. ich habe eine verzeichnisstruktur n-mal: Ornder[1..n]/Datei[1..m].jpg, wie schaffe ich es am geschicktesten alle Datei[1..m].jpg umzubenennen in Ornder[n]Datei[m].jpg ?
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: nein. auf dovecot.
<deem> der_sebo_: normalerweise läuft dovecot im daemon mode. mit den parametern nicht
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: nicht einfach hinschreiben. lesen!
<der_sebo_> achso du bist gerade bei dem dovecote problem 
<TheInfinity> der_sebo_: man docecot
<der_sebo_> bin ma dutschen
<thomasfuston> dafür gibts keinen support (sry ot)
<pog> muss glaube mal im Manual "die ersten schritte" durcharbeiten :-)
<frostschutz> overlook: Verstehe nicht so ganz was du willst. Meinst du mv Datei{1..42}.jpg Ordner4/ (schiebe datei 1 bis 42 in ordner 4)? Oder willst du die Nummerierung der Dateien selbst ändern?
<frostschutz> overlook: oder soll der ordnername in den dateinamen?
<sdx23> overlook: ein bisschen Shell-Suppe(man nehme etwas for find und basename) wird's richten, rename kann das iirc nicht.
<overlook> frostschutz: zweiteres der Orndername soll mit in den Dateinamen
<overlook> sdx23: also forschleife, exec mv kombination?
<sdx23> overlook: find mit exec mv, ja. Oder for (über ne Liste aus find oder über **/*) und darin ein mv.
<frostschutz> overlook: for datei in ordner*/datei*.jpg; do neuedatei="`echo "$datei" | sed s@/@@`"; echo mv "$datei" "$neuedatei"; done;
<seven_> rumpe1: ist es eigentlich möglich network-manager-vpnc an der konsole zu starten ?
<overlook> frostschutz: ich gehe mal testen. Dankesehr!
<rumpe1> overlook, man sollte noch beachten, ob in den dateinamen leerzeichen enthalten sind
<overlook> rumpe1: nicht in den dateinamen, aber im ordner.
<rumpe1> seven_, da das ein modul zu sein scheint, vermutlich nicht. Aber vielleicht landet das in der std-ausgabe des network-managers
<sdx23> dann wird das so nicht tun, weil die Schleife damit dann Probleme hat. IFS auf "\n" setzen oder aber gleich die Leerzeichen durch was sinnvolles ersetzen.
<frostschutz> overlook: das beispiel von mir sollte auch mit leerzeichen klappen
<seven_> rumpe1: bitte hilf mir noch einmal und sag mir wie ich das am besten dbuggen kann :)
<frostschutz> overlook: das echo vor mv muss weg wenn es tatsächlich umbenennen soll, das hab ich nur zur kontrolle rein
<dreamon> thomasfuston, Hab Lösung gefunden.. man muß den Desktop auch auf Ordneransicht stellen.. dann sind die ganzen Desktop Symbole da.. 
<sdx23> hm, in der Tat, es sollte doch ohne IFS gehen. Sry.
<overlook> frostschutz: danke. besonders der hinweis mit dem echo.
<seven_> rumpe1: ich hab ja einen leisen verdacht woran es liegt aber debugging ist da hilfreich
<rumpe1> seven_, wenn google, start von cli und logs wirklich nix bringt, würd ich 1. gucken, ob man network-manager mit höherer verbosity vom cli starten kann, 2. ob man von dem modul eine debug-version compilieren kann ... 
<seven_> rumpe1: ah, ok ich schau mal Danke !
<thomasfuston> dreamon: ah ok, gut zu wissen, mit ner normalen KDE isntall ist das eben auch so :)
<rumpe1> seven_, wie gesagt... da kann man beliebig viel zeit fürs fixen verbraten
<seven_> rumpe1: ich merks 
<ldr> Hallo, hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit ubuntu als dom0 laufen zu lassen?
<k1l> ,wf? ldr 
<shetlandpony> ldr: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ldr> Hallo ich versuche ubuntu in xen als dom0 laufen zu lassen zum booten von xen 4.1.1 verwende ich legacy grub, das problem ist das die video ausgabe von nachdem starten von gdm nur einen bunten pixelsalat zeigt. neustarten von gdm behebt das problem manchmal. Ach ja ich verwende xubuntu 11.04. Wenn ihr einen tipp hättet wäre super
<ldr> das xen ist selbstveständlich selbstkompiliert das es in den uuntu quellen ja nicht mehr vorhanden ist und es ist ein 64bit system
<deem> hört sich nach einem xen problem an
<bekks> ldr: Welche exakte Kernelversion hat der Host?
<ldr> 2.6.39.2
<ldr> eine intel grafikkarte
<ldr> vllt liegt hier das problem aber alle hinweise die ich finde sind jahre alt
<bekks> Was für eine Intelgrafikkarte? Welchen Treiber verwendest Du dafür?
<ldr> es ist die nicht sandybridge i7 grafikkarte intel gma hd nennt die sich nur
<ldr> treiber i965_dri denke ich
<bekks> lspci -knn bitte nach nopaste
<ldr> [paste:401757:lspci -knn]
<ldr> so ich weiss nicht ob ich das verstanden habe mit dem nopaste
<Hoenir> moin
<bekks> ldr: Wir brauchen die URL.
<ldr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401757/
<bekks> Kernel driver in use: i915
<ldr> ah okay der kernel nicht xorg driver sorry
<ldr> console etc läuft alles super
<bekks> Wozu will man auf einer Dom0 denn X haben? Macht eigentlich keinerlei Sinn,
<ldr> naja sonst kann man die ganzen grafischen werkzeuge zum anlegen von gästen nicht nutzten oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden
<ldr> will eigentlich nur in meinem linux ein windows starten können vllt mache ich das ja auch komplett falsch
<bekks> Was für Zeug? :)
<bekks> Wenn die Tools das nicht remote können, vergiss es sofort wieder :)
<bekks> Xen braucht man nicht.
<ldr> ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht
<ldr> okay womit macht man das denn? qemu?
<bekks> Für deinen Fall reicht es, wenn Du Virtualbox benutzt.
<k1l> ldr: je nach anwendung reicht vlt wine oder virtualbox
<bekks> Anwendungsfälle für XEN wären das Durchreichen von nativer Hardware, was Du aber garantiert nicht willst.
<k1l> du versuchst grade mit nem braunkohlebagger nen loch für ne blume zu baggern
<ldr> :) okay
<ldr> aber ich will ehrlich gesagt ja spielen unter windows ist die 3d grafikarte keine native hardware?
<bekks> Dann müsstest Du die Nativ durchreichen an dein Windows, und würdest kein X mehr sehen.
<ldr> kannst du mir sagen ob virtualbox auch irgendwelche kernel module brauch?
<bekks> Also braucht man kein X in einer Dom0. :)
<bekks> Ja, braucht es. Bringt es selbst mit.
<ldr> okay super
<ldr> ich probier einfach mal das
<ldr> ich sollte verutlich eh erstmal mehr lesen
<bekks> 3D Spiele kannst Du dennoch größtenteils vergessen - weil "Ich will spielen" keine sinnvolle Anwendung für jedwede Virtualisierung ist.
<ldr> okay schade
<ldr> bin jetzt auch nicht so der daddler aber unter wine bekomme ich fast nix hin
<ldr> und hatte halt gehofft dank toller prozessor virtualisierungstechniken kann man "umbooten" vllt ja heute lassen
<bekks> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nicht viel zu tun :)
<frostschutz> dualboot oder 2. pc zum spielen ist da immer noch ungeschlagen
<ldr> sieht so aus aber danke für die anregung, oder desillusionierung ... :)
<k1l> also bei wine einfach mal in die wineappdb gucken. aber auch da muss man lesen, viele spiele haben gold status weil der installer ohne probleme läuft :/
<ldr> ja gibt ja sogar dieses playonlinux, aber leagueoflegends kann man zum beispiel per se vergessen weil .net 3.5 nicht richtig läuft
<frostschutz> PlayOnLinux ist eine tolle Idee weil es einem diese lästige Wine Konfigurationsgeschichte abnimmt, das ändert aber nichts daran, daß wine selbst nicht perfekt ist... hängt auch stark davon ab wie alt das Spiel und wie alt dein Rechner bzw. deine Grafikkarte ist
<frostschutz> Wenn du ein Spiel findest das perfekt läuft, freu dich, ansonsten nimm Windows... ;)
<ldr> ja alles nervig deswegen hatte ich gehofft man kann iwie einfach windows inner vm starten und alles ist toll
<frostschutz> das wird vielleicht irgendwann gehen aber im Moment noch nicht
<ldr> mit diese kostenpflichtigen paralles desktop software glaube ich geht das habe aber auch da keine erfahrung und kein plan
<frostschutz> kenne ich nicht
<frostschutz> andersrum gehts, also windows und dann linux in die vm stecken, linux juckt das weiters nicht. nur wer will das ;)
<ldr> ja eben
<k1l> ldr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/League_of_Legends das hier schon gesehen?
<ldr> ja danke das problem ist das spiel hat sich seit dem sehr verändert
<ldr> momentan geht es wohl nicht habe schon einige abende damit hinter mir
<ldr> ach ja kann mir jemand von euch sagen wozu bei ubuntu der reserved=bla kernel parameter ist so richtig verstanden habe ich das nicht
<ldr> und ubuntu booten bei mir gar nicht als dom0  wenn der da ist
<ldr> bei normalen booten scheint es egal zu sein ob der parameter da ist oder nicht, ich habe ihn erstmal gelassen
<pog> der_sebo_: ich hab grad neben lmms noch noteedit und musescore installiert... 
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend Autostich von Fotos ich finde nur artikel von 2007 Feisty gibt es da was neueres oder ist gimp plagin das nonplus ?
<szal> was fürn Stich?  was für ne Plage? ;)
<zerwas> IchGuckLive> Ja.
<IchGuckLive> einfach eine panorama aus 20 bildern ist das ziehl
<IchGuckLive> zer danke
<zerwas> IchGuckLive> aus welcher sprache wurde denn "autostich" übersetzt?
<IchGuckLive>  Versteh ich nicht die frage
<zerwas> IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hugin
<frostschutz> ach, stitch
<zerwas> danke frostschutz
<IchGuckLive> Mercy es klappt 
<zerwas> Kein Problem.
<pog> der_sebo_: der musescore finde ich ganz gut, man kann einfach in die Partition klicken, man hoert die Toene, und man kann sie gut dragen... genau, was ich moechte. lmms werde ich sicher auch noch genauer anschauen, hab das auch schon verwendet um meine Midi abzuspielen. 
<itu> oh mann
<itu> wie installiere ich eine PDF-Pseudodrucker?
<zerwas> itu> der sollte bei Ubuntu schon dabei sein. ansonsten gibt es auch das Paket cups-pdf im Repository
<itu> hm
<k1l> itu: welches ubuntu nutzt du?
<k1l> und welches programm soll drucken?
<itu> http://localhost:631/help/options.html
<itu> ich will dieses Flashdokument ausdrucken  http://twitdoc.com/view.asp?id=17347&sid=DDV&ext=PDF&lcl=DOC593-geschw-rzt.pdf&usr=J_Kachelmann&doc=61040949&key=key-1a0fgy9730s68lnx5xcn
<shetlandpony> itu's url: http://tinyurl.com/3godmk3 | TwitDoc.com - the EASY way to share your documents on Twitter
<itu> also speichern will ichs ...
<k1l> itu: warum klickst du nicht links auf doc593-geschw-rzt.p ?
<zerwas> k1l> zu einfach.
<pog> zerwas: im Xubuntu 10.04 ist der PDF-Drucker auch nicht dabei... danke fuer den Hineis auf cups-pdf
<zerwas> pog> kein Problem
<itu> k1l: auf was?
<zerwas> itu> auf der linken Seite der Webseite des Links, den Du gepostet hast. Klick mal hier: http://twitdoc.com/upload/j_kachelmann/doc593-geschw-rzt.pdf
<k1l> links ist neben dem dokument ist nen direktlinkt. klick da drauf und es läft sich selbst runter
<itu> hmm
<itu> uups, danke
<user82> erkennt ext4 doppelte dateien und speichert sie nur einmal ab?
<koegs> nein
<user82> dann wundere ich mich..ich hab 3 ordner wo eine datei mti 800mb dreifach drinnen ist und 7zip macht aus 4,2gb 3,2gb
<user82> kann ja irgendwie nicht gehn?
<zerwas> und was hat 7zip mit ext4 zu tun?
<koegs> und ich versteh die rechnung nicht
<ibekks> Wieso sollte das nicht gehen können?
<koegs> 3 x 3 x 800MB = viel mehr
<ibekks> Das sind aber mehr als 4.2GB...
<user82> wenn ext4 die datei erkennt und nur einmal abspeichert sind 4,2gb plausibel zu 3,2gb. wenn es aber die datie dreimal abspeichert und das dann 4,2gb sind müsste 7z nur eine kopie davon nehmen fürs archiv..also mindestens 2*800mb einsparen
<user82> und bevor wer was sagt is das ot oder hier ok?
<ibekks> Quatsch.
<ibekks> Deine Rechnung hat keinerlei Sinn
 * TheInfinity fragt sich grade ernsthaft was die dateien mit den 4,2 GB zu tun haben
<TheInfinity> da fehlt irgendwie der zusammenhang
<ibekks> Jo
<user82> wieso..wenn die datei dreimal genau gleich existiert sollte er sie im archiv doch nur einmal haben
<ibekks> Nein
<TheInfinity> und warum 7z irgendwelche doppelungen erkennen sollte
<TheInfinity> oder ext
<TheInfinity> oder sonst irgendwas
<user82> dann hlat nicht..ich finde das kann man schon erwarten dass er doppelte dateien erkennt wenn man sie in ein archiv packt
 * koegs überlegt immer noch wie 3x800=4200 oder 3200 ergeben soll
<TheInfinity> user82: tut er aber nicht.
<user82> gut dann ist die sache klar
<user82> koegs, 4,2-3,2 war der witz..er spart 1gb ein
<ibekks> Was du erwartest hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
<user82> da ist sicher noch mehr drin
<TheInfinity> user82: du kannst wenn du spaß hast ne funktion schreiben die doppelte dateien erkennt
<TheInfinity> user82: aber normalerweise achten da leute selbst drauf dass sie keine monströsen datenmengen doppelt archivieren.
<user82> aha..ok ich dachte schon dass ers erkennt dann halt nich
<user82> dann ist klar warum es nachm packen immernoch so groß ist
<user82> danke
<TheInfinity> user82: das erkennt kein archivierungsprogramm weil das viel zu aufwändig wäre.
<dan2342> hallo, kann mir gerade jemand sagen welche mysql server-version in 11.04 ist? 5.1 oder 5.5?
<TheInfinity> packages.ubuntu.com - diy! :)
<bullgard4> Welche Aufgabe hat das Verzeichnis /tmp/virtual-<username><6stelligeZufallszahl>? 
<bullgard4> Es ist leer bei mir.
<black> naben alle, wie bekomme ich den ssh server im systemstart deaktiviert ? Jemand ne lösung parat ?
<sdx23> ,dienste? black 
<shetlandpony> black, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sdx23> Dort findest du ausführliche Informationen zum Thema.
<dan2342> black, quick n dirty...den dienst unter /etc/init.d zb ein _ vorstellen dann wird er nicht mehr gestartet
<TheInfinity> uah. doofe idee Oo
<dan2342> sauberer ist aber update-rc.d
<TheInfinity> bessere idee :)
<dan2342> och der underscore hat bisher auch immer geholfen hrhr
<ryuzan> Hmpf. Ich hab Ubuntu nun auf mein Externen installiert und wenn ich über diese Boote dann sagt er mir beim booten "No such partition". Was hab ich für einen Fehler gemacht?
<k1l> dan2342: was du bei dir fummelst ist deine sache. aber es hier als tipp rauszuhauen ist sehr gewagt. bist du auch dann da, wenn die jungs wiederkommen und probleme damit haben?
<dan2342> k1l, nun mal kirche im dorf lassen, ok?
<dan2342> ich habe den suaberen weg nachgeliefert
<k1l> dan2342: 1. wenn du mal länger hier mithilfst wirst du verstehen warum. 2. jap, aber erst nachdem einspruch kam 3. lass gut sein.
<dan2342> was seht ihr noch für optionen: hab hier ein mini atom system, welches nicht mit acpi und speedstepping zurechtkommt (c-state bug), es freezt bei i/o über die nic. atm baue ich einen kernel komplett ohne acpi und speedstepping um es zu umgehen.
<dan2342> acpi=off und c-states ausschalten über grub2 kernelparameter habe ich schon probiert, ohne erfolg. ubuntu 11.04 i386
<ppq> dan2342: kann man nicht speedstep eh im bios deaktivieren un.. ah, ok, das hast du schon probiert
<dan2342> ist ein recht wüstes mini-atom system ein fitpc2i.
<dan2342> mit fbsd8.2 läufts super, aber der v4l port für bsd, webcamd mag nicht mit der dvb-c box, welche unter ubuntu tut, daher löte ich nun um ein stabiles setup unter ubuntu hinzubekommen.
<black> dan2342, danke :D ich mach mal nen neustart , danke dir
<dan2342> oh nein er wird sich mit _ in die luft sprengen und ich bin schuld :D
<sergej> huhu
<bullgard4> dan2342: Genaue Fehlermeldung posten bitte.
<dan2342> bullgard4, es gibt keine Fehlermeldung, das system friert ein und das wars. in den logs findet sich nichts.
<bullgard4> dan2342: "In den Logs findet sich nichts"? <--  Das halte ich für ein Gerücht in Bezug auf ACPI.
<dan2342> es ist ein bekanntes problem des systems auf welchem ich gedenke ubuntu laufen zu lassen. daher die frage ob man acpi und apm via kernelparameter deaktivieren kann.
<dan2342> acpi=off ist klar aber was apm angeht habe ich keine idee
<ibekks> Sollte auch gehen
<bullgard4> dan2342: Ja, kann man. Da hat sich in den letzten Ubuntu-Versionen viel geändert. -- Zuerst solltest Du sagen, warum Du überhaupt das Wort APM in den Mund genommen hast. 
<dan2342> das system hat probleme wenn das system die c-states der cpu regelt via cpufreq, den governor komplett auf performance zu stellen half auch nicht, daher jetzt mein ansatz einen kernel komplett ohne acpi und powermanagement gedöns zu bauen
<dan2342> ist auch eigtl ot, da kein ubuntu problem sonder in der hardware verankert.
<bullgard4> dan2342: Das ist keine gute Idee!
<bullgard4> dan2342: Womit begründest Du, daß das eine Hardwareproblem ist und kein Ubuntu-problem?
<dan2342> bullgard4, das system hat unter vollast einen verbrauch von 8watt, da ist mit powermanagement relativ egal^^
<dan2342> bullgard4, forum des herstellers. da ist das problem ausführlich beschrieben und die lösungen beziehen sich alle auf ubuntu 9.04 oder mint9, was ich nicht einsetzen möchte.
<bullgard4> dan2342: Dann ist es wohl geraten, daß Du Dich zunächst an das Forum des Herstellers wendest.
<dan2342> bullgard4, was ich bereits getan habe, allerdings ohne reply bis jetzt.
<ibekks> Oder APM oder ACPI im Kernel ausschaltest.
<bullgard4> dan2342: Wenn Du hier in diesem Kanal fragst, dann nenne bitte möglichst genau Roß und Reiter. Anderenfalls ist es fast unmöglich, den Fehler zu benennen.
<ibekks> Bullgard4: ist doch alles längst passiert
<dan2342> hab jetzt ein make oldconfig des stock 11.04 kernels auf vanilla quellen vom 2.39.3 gemacht und im menuconfig apm, acpi und cpu speedstepping deaktiviert...aber das bauen eines kernels auf einem z530er atom mit 1.6ghz ist abendfüllend ;)
<ppq> wieso vanilla?
<dan2342> wieso nicht?
<ibekks> Gute Frage.
<ppq> keine lust auf apparmor, ureadahead und andere coole sachen?
<dan2342> primär habe ich lust auf ein stabiles system, wenn der test mit dem vanilla hinhaut kann ich immernoch den ubuntu kernel aus den sourcen bauen.
<ppq> andersrum fänd ich's ja nachvollziehbar.
<ppq> aber gut, jeder wie er mag
<dan2342> nuja man lernt meist durch schmerz ;)
<bullgard4> Pädagogen sagen etwas anderes.
<ibekks> dan2342: und Entsetzen ist Motivation ;) </ot>
<dan2342> entsetzen? hrhr
<bullgard4> Welche Aufgabe hat das Verzeichnis /tmp/virtual-<username><6stelligeZufallszahl>? 
<ibekks> Ein temporäres Verzeichnis einer Anwendung, die als user läuft.
<ppq>  lsof | grep /tmp
<ibekks> oder fuser
<bullgard4> Was darf ich unter einer Anwendung verstehen, die als user läuft?
<weezerle> hi, seit ubuntu 11.04 "funktioniert" mp3 wiedergabe nicht richtig, es hakt immer - vlc, smplayer, clementine - Fuer mich ist der Soundserver-whatever Kram aber ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, ich hab keinen Plan wo ich anfangen sollte zu suchen...
<ibekks> Das, was "Anwendung" bedeutet.
<ibekks> Irgendein Programm.
<bullgard4> hä?
<ppq> weezerle: hast du das paket 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' schon installiert?
<weezerle> ppq: nein
<ppq> weezerle: du brauchst auch nicht alle abhängigkeiten, die codecs werden reichen.
<weezerle> ppq: ich nutze im uebrigen seit kurzem kubuntu, sollte ich da kubuntu-restricted-extras nehmen?
<ppq> weezerle: aber wenn du gleich flash, java und diverse fonts willst, kannst du ruhig das installieren. ja, genau :)
<weezerle> ppq: flash hatte ich eigentlich drauf, die codecs einzeln soweit ich annahm auch, ich denke das problem war unabhaengig davon, aber ich teste
<weezerle> ppq: problem besteht leider weiterhin, abspielen an sich geht, aber er "hakt" bei der wiedergabe
<ppq> weezerle: probier mal, ob das auch mit aplay auftritt. 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' oder so ähnlich, der pfad ist geraden
<ppq> und:
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? weezerle
<shetlandpony> weezerle, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> vielleicht hilft dir das weiter
<strohhalm> ppq: 
<strohhalm> hast dein efi problem in griff bekommen?
<ppq> strohhalm: komm ma rüber
<strohhalm> ne, die beißen, oder hast kein ubu* drauf?
<k1l> ,bot? weezerle 
<shetlandpony> weezerle: ich bin ein bot ;p
<weezerle> wo waere es denn sinnvoll zu nachzusehen, wenn ich soundwiedergabe habe, codecs laufen und keinen plan habe warum ein voellig unausgelastetes system bei der wiedergabe von musik stottert. ich bin verloren im wirrwarr von alsa, pulseaudio, gstreamer und was es da noch alles so braucht um audiodatei in lautsprecher klingen zu lassen...
<dunkel^> hallo
<dunkel^> habe ein problem mit ubuntu 10.04.2
<dunkel^> wenn ich ls (und auch cp, vllcht mehr) nutzen möchte, bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung
<dunkel^> ls: relocation error: /lib/libattr.so.1: symbol __cxafinalize, version GLIBC_2.1.3 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<dunkel^> weiß jemand, woran das liegt und wie man das korrigieren könnte?
<bekks> Was hast Du denn getan?
<dunkel^> den server neugestartet
<bekks> Und welche Updates hast Du aus welchen Quellen vorher eingespielt?
<dunkel^> nichts weiter seit es das letzte mal funktionierte
<dunkel^> konnte mich nicht mehr per ssh verbinden, daher der reboot
<dunkel^> und nun funktionieren mindestens ls, cp und mv nicht
<dunkel^> selbe fehlermeldung
<dunkel^> vim geht ebenfalls nicht
<sash_> dunkel^: df -h in nen nopaste bitte
<bekks> Na von alleine passiert das jedenfalls nicht, dass deine glibc auf einmal nicht mehr passt.
<dunkel^> http://pastebin.com/2wCUYWfA
<geser> was ergibt ein "ldd /bin/ls"?
<sash_> schade, das wär einfach gewesen.
<dunkel^> http://pastebin.com/H667KBvv
<geser> hmm, sieht ok aus
<bekks> die libattr.so.1 passt nur nicht zur glibc.
<geser> dunkel^: jetzt mal "dpkg -l libc6 libattr1"
<geser> bekks: die Frage ist wieso
<bekks> geser: Update.
<dunkel^> was genau möchtest du davon wissen?
<dunkel^> sind beide gelistet
<geser> die Versionen, die du installiert hast
<dunkel^> libattr1 -> 1:2.4.44-1
<dunkel^> libc6 -> 2.11.1-0ubuntu
<geser> sieht auch gut aus, damit sind mir jetzt erstmal weitere Ideen ausgegangen
<ZackZarap> hi
<ZackZarap> wird tomcate 7 eigentlich irgendwann mal per apt installierbar sein?
<ZackZarap> -e nicht cate -_
<ZackZarap> irgendwie son reflex :D
<ppq> ZackZarap: ab oneiric. also: geduld :)
<sdx23> ZackZarap: Neue Programmversionen kommen erst mit neuen Ubuntuversionen. Laufend gibt's zur Sicherheitsupdates.
<ZackZarap> alles klar, danke. mhm bis oktober warten... naja installier ichs halt manuel :D
<zerwas> Was will der denn damit?
<ZackZarap> er reden vom mir?
<zerwas> Nein, ich meine Manuel
<zerwas> oh, supportchannel. :-X
<ZackZarap> ~~
<ZackZarap> :D manuel will was deployen was dummerweise nur unter tomcat 7 läuft -_
<ryuzan> Ich hab nun zum dritten mal versucht Ubuntu auf meiner Externen Platte zu installieren und immer sagt er mir nach der Installation wenn ich boote "no such partition". Was mache ich jedesmal falsch? Der Bootloader ist mit auf der Externen installiert und ich boote auch die Externe aber ich komme immer zu dem selben ergebniss.
<k1l> ryu: vlt braucht die externe zu lange zum anlaufen? warte mal in dem bootmedium-auswahl-menü
<delksinu> Hallo, kennt jemand von euch ein Betriebssystem das sich eignet für Internet und Chat, es müsste wlan unterstützen, ansonsten wird nichts benötigt. Kennt da jemand vielleicht eine kleine Version die wenig Leistung verbaucht, da mein Laptop öffter hängen bleibt suche ich ein System für Internet und Chat das nur wenig Leistung braucht.
<ryuzan> Ich hab die ja als primary boot device im Bios gewählt. Aber ich probiers mal übers booten von Hand.
<ppq> delksinu: was für einen tipp erwartest du denn, wenn du in einem ubuntuchannel fragst? :)
<k1l> delksinu: schau dir mal Lubuntu an
<ryuzan> Auch das bringt keine Änderung -.-
<delksinu> z.b lubuntu, vielleicht schwieren ja im Netz abgewandelte Versionen rum.
<ppq> delksinu: sicher, aber die sollte man nicht nutzen, da weiß man nie was dran gemacht wurde
<neutrino> eine frage zu lubuntu. wie kann ich den chrome browser entfernen ohne lxde platt zu machen. irgendwie haben die eine abhängigkeit. wie bekomme ich die weg?
<k1l> ryuzan: hast du da auch mal 10sek gewartet? bei war das der fehler für die meldung. andererseits könntest du auch nochmal gucken ob der grub richtig installiert ist
<ppq> delksinu: bitte nur offizielle oder quasi-offizielle (wie lubuntu) ubuntu-abwandlungen nutzen
<delksinu> hmm, dann danke euch muss ich mal schauen wie ich das problem anders loese
<ppq> neutrino: das ist nur ein metapaket, das von chromium abhängt. das kannst du einfach mitentfernen.
<delksinu> ist nun mal ein wenig nervig wenn die maus immer stecken bleibt und man rebooten muss weil der laptop nicht mehr mit macht :D
<ryuzan> Ja hab ich. Woran seh ich ob grub richtig installiert ist? grub rescue steht mir jedenfalls zu Verfügung wenn ich die Meldung bekomme. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich damit umgehen kann.
<ppq> delksinu: mal davon abgesehen, dass das off-topic ist und eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehört: ein hitzeproblem vielleicht? hast du mal den kühler entstaubt?
<ppq> ok, dann nicht
<neutrino> ppg, also sprich einfach die lxde abhängigkeit mitentfernen?
<k1l> ryuzan: dann schau mal hier in die erklärung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Problemebehebung
<ppq> neutrino: wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, pack doch bitte die ganze ausgabe des befehls in einen pastebin a la http://paste.ubuntu.com
<neutrino> k, vielen dank. werds morgen versuchen. war nich mein lubuntu
<ryuzan> Okay danke. Jetzt fängt wohl Konsolenarbeit an.
<ryuzan> Ah verstehe. Grub sucht auf der falschen Partitione nach den Daten.
<ryuzan> hd sind feste Platten und die fd wird die Externe sein oder?
<k1l> öhm, fd war eigentlich floppydisk iirc
<ryuzan> Ich hab kein Diskettenlaufwerk.
<bekks> ryuzan: Grub hat hardcoded, dass es auch ein fd0 unterstützt - ob es das nun gibt oder nicht.
<bekks> Und wenn dein Rechner die externe Platte nicht schon im BIOS erkennt, hast Du keine Chance, mit Grub darauf zuzugreifen.
<ryuzan> Er erkennt sie schon im Bios. Sogar mit genauer Bezeichnung.
<ryuzan> Ich steck mal meine festen Platten mal alle ab damit ich eine klarere Datenträgerauflistung bekomme.
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Alle externen abzuklemmen wäre deutlich zielführender.
<ryuzan> Darauf ist aber GRUB und Ubuntu installiert
<bekks> Wenn keine anderen Platten da sind, wird die Externe aus Sicht von Grub zu  hd0.
<bekks> Was sich aber ändern wird, wenn interne Platten da sind.
<ryuzan> mit ls bekomme ich (hd0,msdos1) und (hd0) gelistet. Wenn ich aber prefix und root auf (hd0) setzte dann bekomme ich beim laden vom Modul linux.mod "unknown filesystem".
<ryuzan> Wenn ich GRUB im chroot-Modus installiere, kommt GRUB dann auf die selbe Partition wie mein Ubuntu?
<vectory> ryuzan: ich glaube schon, in / gibts den root ordner
<vectory> nur ein kleiner teil von grub wird im mbr installiert
<vectory> boot ordner
<vectory> boot ordner***
<vectory> nch root
<vectory> nich*
<bekks> ryuzan: Nein.
<ryuzan> Das erklärt warum der mir ne Fehlermeldung rausschmeißt.
<bekks> Und die müssen wir erraten?
<ryuzan> Nein quatsch.
<ryuzan> Erst werde ich gewarn und dann heißt es error: will not proceed with blocklists
<Lasall> ryuzan, du willst in einen pbr installieren (partition boot record). hat das irgendwelche gruende?
<ryuzan> ich muss es doch irgendwo installieren. Und auf eine NTFS oder Swap halte ich für eine noch schlechtere Idee.
<Lasall> willst du grub als bootloader nutzen?
<Lasall> dann kannst du in den mbr installieren
<ryuzan> Ja.
<ryuzan> Nur wo liegt der mbr?
<Lasall> kommt darauf an wieviele festplatten du hast
<Lasall> notation: grub-install /dev/sdX
<ryuzan> 2 interne und eine Externe und Ubuntu ist nun auf der externen
<vectory> jede festplatte hat einen mbr, aber nur eine wird als master vom bios angesprochen
<ryuzan> Diejenige die ich beim booten dann als primär auswähle. Nur wo liegt der mbr auf der Platte?
<Lasall> am besten du laedst folgenden terminalbefehl als paste hoch: sudo fdisk -l
<frostschutz> normalerweise am anfang ..
<ring1> ryuzan, ohne die vorhandenen partitionen ist der mbr in den ersten 446 bytes der entsprechenden festplatte
<bekks> Falsch :)
<bekks> 448 Bytes :)
<bekks> Und auch mit vorhandenen Partitionen ist dort der MBR.
<bekks> Es gibt keinen MBR auf einer Partition.
<bekks> Mit verdammt viel Glück benutzt ein Dateisystem einfach die ersten 448 Bytes nicht - NTFS benutzt die zB.
<NTQ> im uu-wiki steht, wenn man einen kernel deinstallieren will muss man nur linux-headers-2.6.32-31-generic löschen, aber wieso bleibt dann doch linux-headers-2.6.32-31 und linux-image-2.6.32-31* übrig?
<vectory> hm, passt grub komplett in den mbr? dachte immer der lädt sich noch mehr nach von festplatte, oder ist das dann unabhängig von grub
<vectory> "löschen" ist ja nicht ser präzise
<bekks> vectory: Nein. Aber es geht auch nur um den Stage1 von grub.
<ring1> bekks, ich dachte die partitionstabelle hat 64 und dann kommt die signatur mit 2 byte
<bekks> ring1: Die Signatur liegt bei 512+
<NTQ> vectory: naja, es haben sich bei mir mittlerweile 12 alte kernel angesammelt, die ich löschen will. das ist an "löschen" falsch?
<ring1> insgesamt 512 ja
<bekks> 448 MBR, 64 erste Partitionstabelle.
<ryuzan> fdisk -l sagt bei mir http://paste.ubuntu.com/653418/
<bekks> Alles was danach kommt, hat mit dem MBR nichts mehr zu tun.
<vectory> wenn das mit synaptic / apt / dpkg machst, ist löschen das falsche wort
<Lasall> also installierst du nach sdb
<NTQ> "deinstallieren"? :)
<Lasall> ryuzan, nach sdb
<NTQ> vectory: aber mal abgesehen vom dafür verwendeten wort. muss ich die anderen dann auch deinstallieren?
<NTQ> also linux-image-... und linux-headers-... (ohne generic)
<vectory> denke doch
<vectory> einfach mal testen ^^
<bekks> NTQ: Alle alten Versionen weg :)
<bekks> Egal wie die heissen :)
<vectory> oder mal ein apt-get clean machen
<ryuzan> Hmpf. Dann hab ich wohl zu kompliziert gedacht.
<bekks> apt-get clean bringt NICHTS.
<bekks> Lies nach, was clean tut.
<NTQ> oho, ich hab sogar noch 2.6.31-20 ^^
<bekks> Fott damit. :)
<vectory> btw, was macht eigentlich der "rechner hausmeister", das apt-get nicht kann? der zeigt unter anderem pakete aus fremdquellen an und will die deinstallieren und man kann da nicht nach quelle oder iwas sortieren
<ryuzan> Jetzt lässt sich GRUB installieren. Ist GRUB jetzt schon richtig eingestellt?
<bekks> vectory: Dateien aus /tmp löschen.
<bekks> Kann apt-get nicht.
<bekks> ryuzan: Wissen wir nicht.
<vectory> gut, aber das macht es beim neustart eh
<Lasall> ryuzan, einfach mal probieren.
<vectory> ryuzan: ist deine externe platte überhaupt bootbar?
<bekks> vectory: Dateien aus /var/tmp löschen.
<Lasall> und bootreihenfolge im bios nicht vergessen, ryuzan
<vectory> bekks: ich mein im bezug auf pakete
<vectory> zb war da was von firefox-3.0 branding dabei
<vectory> hab den aufräumen lassen, aber firefox-3.0 branding ist immer noch in synaptic zu sehen
<vectory> sehr gut von mir etwas zu machen, ohne zu wissen was es bringt - läuft trotzdem noch
<ryuzan> Wenn ich über die Platte boote kommt weiterhin "no such partition"
<Lasall> ryuzan, http://tinyurl.com/3ugulcl fuer mehr infos, ausserdem koennte es wirklich sein, dass du nicht von der platte booten kannst
<shetlandpony> Lasall's tiny url:        GRUB Umgebung analysieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Lasall> cool
<ryuzan> Da hab ich schon viel gelesen :) ich glaub ich verwerf die Idee mit der externen Platte und mach auf einer internen etwas frei um zu gucken ob das Abhilfe schafft.
<Lasall> ryuzan, gute idee und nacht!
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-28
<C-A-M> moin moin
<ryuzan> Kann man mit putty auf einen SSH-Server zugreifen?
<sash_> ryuzan: Allerdings kann man das.
<ryuzan> Danke dann werd ich das mal testen.
<ryuzan> Ah es geht.
<ryuzan> Lädt wget in das reguläre Download-Verzeichnis runter?
<sash_> ryuzan: wget lädt in das Verzeichnis runter, in dem du es aufrufst.
<sash_> ein "reguläres Download-Verzeichnis" gibt es so nicht (Du meinst wahrscheinlich das, was du im Firefox oder Browser generell eingestellt hast)
<ryuzan> Ah achso. Danke.
<ryuzan> Wenn ich Java runterladen will dann erscheint das hier im Terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/653479/ ich kann weder Enter drücken, noch irgendwas eingeben. Was soll ich tun? (Ich fühle mich wie ein Vollidiot)
<ring1> ryuzan, tabulator drücken
<sash_> ryuzan: Du musst Tab drücken, um zu dem <Ok> zu kommen, und dann Enter drücken :)
<ryuzan> hmpf. Danke. Es ist immer irgendwie einfacher als ich denke.
<ryuzan> Für welchen Dienst muss ich einen Port freigeben wenn ich ein Java-Programm starte was einen Port braucht?
<bauruine> ryuzan, wo willst du einen port freigeben?
<ryuzan> Mit Firestarter
<ryuzan> Ich kann da nur Ports für bestimmte Dienste auswählen und das Programm hat damit nichts zu tun
<bauruine> sorry da habe ich keine Ahnung kenne nur iptables
<ryuzan> mit iptables würde das ja auch funktionieren aber da sind die Einstellungen nur temporär bis zum nächsten reboot
<bauruine> ryuzan, die regeln lassen sich nach einem reboot automatisiert wieder herstellen.
<beaver74> ryuzan> das ist so nicht korrekt, du kannst die Einstellungen der iptables fest setzen so dass sie beim reboot wieder verwendet werden.. dazu kannst du hier etwas finden http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2?redirect=no
<ryuzan> Über ein Skript in Upstart so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab. iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp --sport 1337	-j ACCEPT würde jetzt den Port 1337 öffnen oder?
<beaver74> ryuzan> gewöhnlich reicht es aus den Programmnamen + port in eine Suchmaschine einzugeben um den Port herauszubekommen
<ryuzan> Den Port kann ich ja frei wählen. Das ist nicht das Problem. Aber es wird ja ein Dienst verlangt für den der Port freigegeben wird. Und mir fällt nicht ein was das für ein Dienst sein soll.
<beaver74> iptables möchte die Portnummer und das Protokoll wissen, nicht den Namen an sich
<ryuzan> Aber was für ein Protokoll benutzt ein Gameserver und ein Teamspeakserver?
<ryuzan> Ach ich bin ja doof. TCP natürlich.
<beaver74> das kommt auf den "Gameserver" an.. die bekommt man normalerweise immer über den Anbieter des Servers heraus.. oder halt den Namen des Spiels eingeben, in eine Suchmaschine, und 'Port'.. also z.B. 'battlefield+port' , die Ports für Teamspeak kann man auf selbe Weise herausbekommen
<beaver74> ryuzan> so natürlich ist das nicht, oft ist auch UDP.. bei Teamspeak ist dem IMHO auch so
<ryuzan> Die Ports kann ich frei in den Servereinstellungen festlegen das ist ja nicht das Problem. Wenn ich über die Lan-IP connecten will dann funktioniert auch alles. Aber wenn ich über die Internet-IP drauf möchte dann machen mir die geschlossenen Ports einen Strich durch die Rechnung.
<beaver74> ryuzan> es gibt im Netz auch X iptables Generatoren, die einem helfen das Script zu erstellen. Da den für dich angenehmsten herauszufinden wäre aber deine Aufgabe. Ansonsten wäre eine Möglichkeit im IRC nach iptables oder firewall zu suchen und den Channel dort zu befragen. Firewallregeln sind wirklich ein ein Thema für sich und man sollte auch ganz genau wissen was man dort tut.
<bullgard4_> [Natty] hardinfo > Computer > Language listet mir u. a. auf: "en_HK.utf8" und "de_LU.utf8". Beim Einrichten des Rechners habe ich aber nur "Deutschland" und "Englisch (USA)" als Gebietsschemata angegeben. Was ist hier bei der Konfiguration schief gelaufen, und wie kann ich das korrigieren?
<beaver74> bullgard4_> was sagt denn /etc/default/locale ?
<elmargol> ich möchte hier einen pptp tunnel machen. ich bin in 192.168.1.0/24 der pptp server ist auf 10.0.1.0/24 wenn ich den port 1723 von 192 auf 10.0 forwarde sollte das klappen oder?
<bullgard4_> beaver74: '~$ sudo cat /etc/default/locale; LANG=de_DE.UTF-8".
<beaver74> bullgard4_> hier schon geschaut? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<koegs> elmargol: für PPTP brauchst du auch GRE-Forwarding
<beaver74> bullgard4_> was schief gelaufen ist kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen
<elmargol> koegs: bekomm ich das mit telnet kontrolliert? also port 1723 sollte offen sein dann oder?
<koegs> du brauchst port 1723 und IP-Protokoll 47 aka GRE Forwarding, das hat nix mit Port-Forwarding zu tun
<elmargol> das problem ist ich kann auf meinem android talbet keine routen setzen
<elmargol> daher das forwarding
<elmargol> tablet
<koegs> hm hm, so so, android... gut, ich versuche mal das wort ubuntu zu finden :)
<elmargol> öhm der rechne wo ich die shell offen hab ist ubuntu *g*
<pog> ich bin grad am testen von musescore... scheint mir nicht schlecht fuer Musik erfassen oder auch Midis anschauen und bearbeiten. Gibt es in diesem Programm ernste Nachteile, oder Programme die diese nicht haben?
<pog> bei Noteedit z.B. hatte ich auf meinem Rechner immer wieder freezes.
<pog> und lmms scheint mir fast weniger geeignet, um Notenblaetter zu editieren, aber ich hab ja auch wenig Ahnung.
<blue112> [sorry  to speak english here, but could someone translate me a german sentence into an english one ? I know it's offtopic and all the stuff]
<dc5ala> blue112, pm me
<LetoThe2nd> blue112: for the future, we have a nice cozy offtopic channel (#ubuntu-de-offtopic) that happily welcomes such questions :-)
<bullgard4_> beaver74: Die Ausführungen in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen werden der Wirklichkeit nicht gerecht. Z. B. ist die Behauptung: "Dieser Artikel ist größtenteils für alle Ubuntu-Versionen gültig." schlicht falsch. Zwischen Lucid und Natty hat sich vieles geändert.  Auf meinem ziemlich frisch installierten Natty widersprechen sich die Angaben von hardinfo und System >...
<blue112> LetoThe2nd, I didn't know, I'll go there, sorry :D
<bullgard4_> ...Systemverwaltung 
<bullgard4_> > Sprachunterstützung. 
<bekks> bullgard4_: Dann korrigier den Eintrag doch.
<bekks> Und "größtenteils" kann auch meinen, dass das für Natty nicht gilt.
<beaver74> hm, bullgard4_ .. dann bin ich auch aufgeschmissen, ganz ehrlich gesagt
<beaver74> bullgard4_> die Frage wird ja sein wo überall die locale resp. die LANG gesetzt werden kann.. diese Positionen sollten kontrolliert werden, irgendwo müssen ja die von Dir oben genannten eingetragen sein
<bullgard4_> beaver74: Ich erwarte, daß Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME 3 einführen wird. Ich bin gespannt, was sich dann alles ändert. Dann kümmere ich mich noch einmal gründlicher um die Gebietsschemata. Im Moment ist anscheinend einiges zuviel installiert. Aber damit kann ich leben, denn die Festplatte ist noch nicht voll. --  Danke! 
<bekks> bullgard4_: Du erwartest falsch. Ubuntu wird Gnome 3 nicht einführen, sondern hat Unity eingeführt. Bereits mit 11.04.
<beaver74> nu, zu Danken gibt es da nichts ;) dennoch, Bitte
<bullgard4_> beaver74: Doch, Du hast mir doch Denkanstöße gegeben.
<beaver74> jo, schön
<scherenhaenden> hallo... ich muss mein sound treiber installieren oder buffer von alsa vergrösser... könnte mir jmd helfen
<bekks> Warum hast Du das vor?
<bullgard4_> scherenhaenden: Was genau funktioniert nicht bei Deinem Sound? Fehlermeldungen?
<scherenhaenden> bullgard4_: es ist so... ich höre musik und plötlich die musik spring hinj und her
<scherenhaenden> ich versuche i.wie der buffer von sound zu vergrössern
<scherenhaenden> evtl. hilft das
<bekks> "irgendwie".
<scherenhaenden> bekks: naja... so ein expert bin ich auch nicht... deswegen i.wie... also mit i.wie ein file der heißt .asoundrc
<bekks> ,satzzeichen? scherenhaenden 
<shetlandpony> scherenhaenden: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<bekks> "irgendwie" heisst das wort, nicht "i.wie".
 * LetoThe2nd schenkt scherenhaenden ne neue tastatur. die alte ist offensichtlich kaputt. lässt buchstaben aus, und die .-taste prellt ganz fürchterlich.
<scherenhaenden> achso jetzt verstehe ich
<scherenhaenden> eine neue oder ne neue? 
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: um die sache einzugrenzen - bei allen playern? bei allen formaten? auch bei videos? wiki-eintrag zum thema soundprobleme schon inhaliert?
<LetoThe2nd> scherenhaenden: ubuntu-version? irgendwelche hardware-spezialitäten, lustigen codecs oder ähnliches aus ominösen drittquellen/ppas?
<scherenhaenden> naja ich spiele nicht... :S.. ich hab das problem nirgendwo gefunden.... ich hab in internet echt viel gesucht
<bekks> scherenhaenden: Bitte benutze nur _einen_ Punkt, nicht immer drei.
<scherenhaenden> auf jeden fall bei playern, also media playern, und videos
<stephan_> hallo ich bin ubuntu neunutzer. ich habe ein problem, meine wlan karte wird erkannt. es steht auch kernel driver in use .....  nur er findet keine wlan-netze, wo ist da das problem?
<LetoThe2nd> und beantworte die fragen. die sind nicht zum spass gestellt, sondern zum zwecke sinnvollen supports.
<scherenhaenden> und alles... und manchmal passiert was ganz komisches... ich sehe ein video oder höre midi oder so was und dann es klingt alles komisch
<scherenhaenden> so wie eine komische machine... so wie r2d2... dann muss ich immer zur konsole gehen und alsa force-reload... dann gehts schon wieder
<scherenhaenden> aber das problem mit springen hin und her geht nicht weg.... 
<bekks> scherenhaenden: BEnutze nicht dauernd "...." sondern nur  "." - OK?
<bekks> Das nervt unglaublich beim Lesen.
<scherenhaenden> das hatte ich früher beim 9.04, dann habe ich nicht mehr gehabt weil ich selbst was installiert habe... aber seit dem ich 11.04 habe... kriege ich das problem nicht wieder weg
 * LetoThe2nd ist weg, bis die tastatur repariert und lsb_release -a in einem pastebin sind.
<scherenhaenden> achso, entschuldigung
<deem> ich glaube sowieso, dass hier EOS angesagt ist, da der nette Herr bereits mehrfach gebannt ist mit diversen nicks
<emexy95> hallo! habe letztens kurz als test wine installiert, welches ich danach wieder sauber deinstalliert habe. leider liegt immer noch eine verknüpfung unter anwendungen, die mich stört. kann mir jemand rat geben, wie ich diese lösche?
<bekks> mit "rm".
<bekks> Oder Du gehst in den Menüeditor und entfernst sie.
<scherenhaenden> danke für die hilfe
<emexy95> danke für den tipp mit dem menüeditor
<emexy95> gibt es noch einen trick wie ich den wine-ordner auch noch komplett aus dem menüeditor entfernen kann?
<bekks> In dem Editor kann man Einträge löschen.
<panther_> Hallo kann mir jemand mit meinem Micro helfen. Hab schon pavucontrol und alsamixer ausprobiert. Aber bekomm es nicht hin.
<bekks> ,wf? panther_ 
<shetlandpony> panther_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bullgard4_> panther_: Was genau bekommst Du nicht hin?
<panther_> Nicht schreien, aber es dreht sich um skype. Nach dem upgrade krieg ich mein Mikro nicht zum arbeiten. Es will einfach nicht aufnehmen. Bei pavu tut sich nix.
<bekks> panther_: Welches Ubuntu genau hast du?
<panther_> ähm natty
<bekks> panther_: nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"
<panther_> glaubst du mir net?
<panther_> wie heißt noch mal das prog pastebinit oder so? zum pasten im terminal...
<bekks> ,nopaste? panther_ 
<shetlandpony> panther_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<k1l> ,pastebinit? panther_ 
<shetlandpony> panther_, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<panther_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653681/
<dc5ala> panther_, was sagen denn die Audio-Einstellungen des System unter Eingabe?
<panther_> dc5ala:  da steht analoges line-in, bei pavucontrol findet er keine aufnahmegeräte.
<panther_> ist schwer so eine ferndiagnose, aber bin mit dem latein am ende. 
<dc5ala> panther_, kannst du unter "Verbindungsglied" unter Eingabe irgendwas auswählen? z.B. eine Art von Mikrofon
<jongleur> Hi. Ich war vorgestern schonmal da, weil SSH/SSL/HTTPS nicht ging. apollo13 und andere haben soweit geholfen, dass nix mehr an 'ner Neuinstallation vorbeiging. Jetzt hab ich 11.04 frisch installiert und ssh geht wieder nicht
<bekks> jongleur: "geht nicht" heisst was genau?
<dc5ala> panther_, oder du kannst mal ein Screenshot davon machen (ALT+Druck-Taste) und hochladen auf http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<jongleur> timeout sowohl bei ssh in der Konsole (Verbindung vom Rechner nebenan geht) als auch beim Aufruf von HTTPS-Seiten
<panther_> dc5ala: also unter port sind fünf Wahlmöglichkeiten. Eigentlich schon alle außer analoges Video ausprobiert.
<dc5ala> panther_, da hats so ein Aufnahmeniveau-Anzeige, die müsste dann reagieren, wenn du den richtigen Eingang erwischt hast
<panther_> ja so kenn ich es auch, da tut sich nix. Nur wenn ich die buchse wechsle
<jongleur> entropy-pool isses diesmal definitiv nicht, der liegt bei ~3500
<sash_> jongleur: "ps ax" in nen pastebin, "sudo netstat -tulpen" in nen pastebin, "sudo iptables -L" in nen pastebin. Bitte :)
<jongleur> sash_: paste.ubuntuusers.de/401762 und paste.ubuntuusers.de/401767
<jongleur> iptables enthält keine Regeln, da sind nur die Tabellenüberschriften jeweils drin, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere ;)
<sash_> jongleur: Da läuft kein ssh-Daemon.
<sash_> Und auch kein Apache.
<jongleur> ? läuft der nicht standardmäßig?
<bekks> Nein.
<sash_> Offenbar nicht :D
<jongleur> ich will nicht ZU dem rechner per ssh verbinden, sondern von dem
<bekks> Den muss man erst installieren.
<sash_> Achso
<sash_> ok, falsch verstanden. Es geht also von da aus "ssh user@remotehost" nicht?
<deem> wobei iptables doch schon interessant wär
<jongleur> macht nix
<jongleur> genau
<jongleur> deem: iptables ist leer
<sash_> jongleur: dann ssh -v user@remotehost, bitte
<deem> wo is denn mein + hin? o_O
<jongleur> sash_: im pastebin, oder "kurzform" hier?
<jongleur> OpenSSH_5.8p1 Debian-1ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8o
<jongleur> Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jongleur> Applying options for *
<jongleur> Connecting to ... port 22
<sash_> pastebin beim nächsten Mal, bitte :)
<jongleur> ;) und das connecting dauert noch an
<sash_> Ok.
<sash_> Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Und Routing-Geshizzle ist auszuschließen?
<jongleur> mein Router hat keinerlei besondere Regeln für irgendeinen Rechner im Netz
<jongleur> und der Rechner, von dem ich grad schreibe, ist identisch eingebunden (und hat keine Probleme)
<sash_> Und das ist ein Zugriff im lokalen Netz? Kannst du die entsprechende Kiste pingen oder sonstwie erreichen?
<bekks> ssh -vvv user@host nach nopaste.
<jongleur> nein, kein lokaler Zugriff
<sash_> Ah, genau. vvv war viel Debug.
<jongleur> der betroffene Rechner ist ein völlig jungfräuliches ubuntu 11.04 (gestern installiert), auf dem ich bisher nichtmal zusätzliche Software installiert habe; nur updates eingespielt
<bekks> Dennoch wollen wir ein ssh -vvv user@host nach nopaste.
<jongleur> so - mittlerweile gibts da 'n timeout: debug1: connect to address 62.75... port 22: Connection timed out
<jongleur> bekks: hab ich gestartet, moment
<sash_> jongleur: Da müssten recht früh ganz viele debug-Ausgaben kommen.
<jongleur> nö
<bekks> Muss.
<bekks> GEnau dafür ist ssh -vvv da
<jongleur> das ist mir schon klar, aber unterschiede gibts kaum
<koegs> kommt der rechner überhaupt irgendwoanders hin, also HTTP oder sonstiges, ist die machine anpingbar?
<sash_> Und die Frage nach der generellen Erreichbarkeit hast du noch nicht beantwortet.
<jongleur> koegs: ping geht, http geht, ubuntu aktualisierungen gehen
<bekks> jongleur: Es gibt gewaltige Unterschiede zu -v
<jongleur> ich kann die maschine hier im lokalen Netz erreichen
<bekks> jongleur: Kannst Du von deinem Problemrechner den ssh-Zielhost anpingen?
<sash_> Kannst du bitte mal das ssh -vvv (inklusive Programmaufruf) pasten, bitte?
<bekks> DAS ist wichtig.
<jongleur> sash_: sobald paste.ubuntuusers.de nicht mehr streikt, ja ;)
<bekks> Das streikt nicht :)
<jongleur> das zeigt mir hier beim Versuch, genau das einzutragen, "Fehler"
<bekks> Genau was einzutragen?
<jongleur> ;) das Ergebnis von ssh -vvv....
<jongleur> jetzt kommt ein 504
<bekks> Och Kerl.
<bekks> Nimm Dir irgendeinen anderen nopaste-Dienst.
<bekks> Das ist wirklich nicht so schwer :)
<koegs> ,nopaste? jongleur
<shetlandpony> jongleur: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<jongleur> dann eben paste.pocoo.org/show/448066/
<bekks> jongleur: Falsch. Nochmal.
<bekks> Die Ausgabe von ssh -vvv inklusive Programmaufruf.
<jongleur> und ja, ping geht von dem rechner
<geser> jongleur: dein Problem besteht nach einer neuinstallation weiterhin? sehr seltsam
<koegs> und welche ubuntu-version genau hast du installiert, von welchem installationsmedium, irgendwelche besondere hardware?
<jongleur> paste.pocoo.org/show/448068/
<jongleur> koegs: die normale iso für 11.04 von ubuntu.com 
<jongleur> geser: ja
<sash_> Hmm...
<geser> jongleur: und wie vorher? Ping geht, DNS auch, aber sonst nichts?
<bekks> jongleur: Dann hätte ich gerne mal ein netstat -tulpen vom Server.
<jongleur> geser: sieht so aus, ja
<jongleur> bekks: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/448071/
<sash_> Bah. Plesk.
<jongleur> sash_: ja, leider ;) aber daran sollte es eigentlich auch nicht liegen
<bekks> jongleur: Ja, dann schau mal in Plesk nach, was da kaputt ist.
<bekks> Doch, daran kann das sehr wohl liegen.
<sash_> Nee, das hat nix damit zu tun.
<sash_> Ich kann auch dahin sshen, grad getestet.
<jongleur> bekks: daran kann es nicht liegen, dass KEINE HTTPS-Verbindung geht
<bekks> Doch.
<jongleur> ?
<bekks> Ich habe jahrelang Plesk administriert - das kann sehr wohl daran liegen.
<sash_> bekks: You are mixing things up.
<geser> bekks: das er keinen Connection bekommt und andere doch?
<jongleur> plesk auf EINEM Server kann nicht das Problem sein, warum ich zu ANDEREN HTTPS-Seiten auf anderen Servern nicht verbinden kann
<sunset_NOVA> Ist es denn normal, dass SSH nur auf eine IPv6-Adresse lauscht?
<bekks> geser: Alles schon gesehen bei Plesk :)
<bekks> sunset_NOVA: gut gesehen :D
<sash_> Dann wäre sein Plesk auch Schuld, wenn bei mir was nicht geht. nach der Logik :D
<jongleur> eben
<jongleur> danke
<bekks> jongleur: Dein ssh lauscht nicht auf IPv4.
<bekks> Daher kannst Du dich nicht verbinden.
<sash_> sunset_NOVA: +1 for teh good eyes.
<koegs> also ich kann den server per ssh erreichen, das sollte nicht das problem sein
<geser> bekks: jongleur war schon vor ein paar Tagen hier und es sah danach aus, das ICMP geht (ping funktioniert), UDP auch (DNS-Auflösung funktioniert), aber TCP geht nicht
<jongleur> bekks: und warum krieg ich keine HTTPS-Verbindung, auch nicht zu https://github.com zum Beispiel?
<sunset_NOVA> bekks sash_ : thx
<sash_> Aber wie gesagt, am Client geht ja so gut wie nichts. Auch zu anderen Maschinen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
<jongleur> ich glaub euch ja gerne, dass der Server nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, dass Plesk auch lieber früher als später runter soll
<jongleur> aber der server lebt sowieso nur noch knapp 2 Monate, Umzug ist in naher Zukunft geplant
<bekks> jongleur: Das ist ein zweites Problem. SSH liegt daran, dass der Daemon nicht auf IPv4 lauscht.
<geser> bekks: solange es nicht ipv6 only ist, ist das kein Problem: ipv4-Addressen werden auf IPv6 gemappt
<jongleur> okay...
<Blindie> moin
<jongleur> also https://github.com geht auch nicht (vom firefox aus)
<sunset_NOVA> vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config : ListenAddress 62.75.163.45
<Blindie> kann sein das die hd 5470 nicht richtig von den quelloffenen treibern unterstützt wird?
<sunset_NOVA> Evtl. noch: AddressFamily any
<sash_> Blindie: Die Karte alleine, oder son Hybrid-Kram?
<jongleur> sunset_NOVA: auf dem Server meinst du, oder?
<Blindie> weil ohne die ati treiber komm ich nur beis zu einer auflösung von 1280x1024
<sunset_NOVA> jongleur : Jupp!
<Blindie> allein, denk ich
<Blindie> ist bei mir im laptop
<Blindie> aja, ist ne mobility radeon
<Blindie> und wenn ich die treiber installier  kann ich das nicht nurzen :( http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0&xcontentmode=160
<jongleur> sunset_NOVA: das ListenAddress muss da einfach hinten dran?
<sunset_NOVA> jongleur: Nee, müsste irgendwo oben in der Config schon als Eintrag vorhanden sein. Evtl nur der IPv6-Eintrag
<jongleur> also wget https://github.com geht auch nicht, der Verbindungsaufbau schlägt mit timeout fehl (nach DNS-Auflösung)
<Blindie> hast du nen proxy?
<jongleur> nein
<Blindie> aso
<Blindie> da hatte ich nämlich immer probleme^^
<jongleur> sunset_NOVA: gibt keinen listenAddress-Eintrag
<Blindie> und ich kann hinter nem proxy keine neuen paketquellen hinzufügen :(
<jongleur> auskommentiert sind AddressFamily any, ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 und ListenAddress ::
<sunset_NOVA> jongleur: Dann häng es einfach an. Dürfte keine Probleme bereiten
<sunset_NOVA> jongleur: Kann sein, dass Plesk seine Configs selbst schreibt, da kenn ich mich nicht aus.
<jongleur> sunset_NOVA: ehrlich gesagt sträube ich mich grad ein wenig, den Server umzukonfigurieren, wenn das offensichtlich ja nicht mein eigentliches Problem löst - zumindest nich vollständig
<jongleur> ich glaub dir, dass du recht hast und dass das funktioniert, aber ich komm ja von allen anderen rechnern an den Server problemlos ran, also muss das Problem eher auf Clientseite liegen
<k1l> jongleur: du kannst von deinem rechner da auch keine anderen https seiten aufrufen?
<jongleur> so isses
<sunset_NOVA> jongleur: Dann nimm deine IPv6-Adresse und verbinde SSH damit. Allerdings hab ich das bisher noch nicht probiert.
<k1l> jongleur: hast du da denn was geändert/optimiert/umgestellt am rechner?
<jongleur> k1l: nein. ich habe vom iso ubuntu installiert, updates eingespielt und das wars
<k1l> also die letzten sachen die ich so finde sind vom firefox 2.0 wo kein https ging :/
<koegs> schonmal mit wireshark geguckt was da passiert?
<jongleur> https geht auch per wget nicht
<jongleur> koegs: nein, aber durch wireshark bin ich bisher nie durchgestiegen ;)
<koegs> da siehst du aber relativ einfach ob pakete rausgehend und ob auch antworten kommen
<koegs> alternative wäre tcpdump auf Kommandozeilen-Ebene
<jongleur> ich versuchs mal
<jongleur> erstmal installieren
<zerooo> nicht das dort irgendwo eine Firewall HTTPS sperrt? Oder kann dies ausgeschlossen werden?
<jongleur> zerooo: solange ubuntu die nicht standardmäßig mitinstalliert und aktiviert,kann das ausgeschlossen werden
<jongleur> auf netzwerkebene/am router wird nix gesperrt
<koegs> muss erstmal weg, evtl. mag noch jemand anderes was dazu sagen, der sich mit wireshark oder tcpdump asukennt
<jongleur> koegs: danke soweit ;)
<lucas__> wenn ich conky in der rc.local starten lasse, dann startet er zwar aber ich seh conky nicht, nur wenn ich top ins terminal mach dann seh ich das conky läuft ... woran kann das liegen ?
<jongleur> also wireshark sagt "there are no interfaces on which a capture can be done"
<bekks> Ja, du musst wireshark als root starten.
<jongleur> ah ;) danke
<jongleur> wie kann ich das auf eine verbindung filtern in wireshark?
<sdx23> Wobei man am sinnvollsten einen eigenen User dafür anlegen sollte.
<jongleur> also wireshark überfordert mich grade etwas :/
<lucas__> hallo,
<jongleur> also ssl-pakete werden ausgetauscht, aber nicht passend zu der IP, die ich über wget https://github.com angefragt habe
<jongleur> (die ip teilt mir wget ja noch mit)
<lucas__> wenn ich xubuntu starte dann läd er immer die alte session .. obwohl ich den hacken in den einstellungen entfernt habe 
<jongleur> irgendwelche Ideen, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte?
<jongleur> also wenn ich das richtig sehe, kommt kein https-Paket von außen zurück rein
<jongleur> der rechner sendet https-pakete über TCP an den Zielrechner (grade github.com), außerdem werden zwischen rechner und router ARP-Pakete ausgetauscht
<jongleur> sonst tut sich nix
<jongleur> am anfang noch die DNS-Anfrage
<deem> lumines: welche alte session? welchen haken?
<lumines> deem: falscher typ :D
<deem> ups :D
<deem> lucas__: meint ich
<lumines> gnihihihi
<lucas__> deem :  sorry hatte grad verbindungsproblem und hab das nicht bekommen was du geschrieben hast
<deem> lucas__: welche alte session? welchen haken?
<lucas__> ok also wenn ich neu starte dann sind immernoch alle fenster offen die vorm neustart offen waren. In Sitzungs und Startverhalten gibts nen Hacken für Sitzung speichern und den hab ich abgewählt
<deem> lucas__: er merkt sich dann nur nicht mehr automatisch die laufenden programme, aber die letzte gespeicherte sitzung ist ja noch aktiv
<deem> am besten beendest du einmal alle programme, die du nicht willst und speicherst dann nochmal ne sitzung
<lucas__> ah ok
<deem> oder du schaust mal im wiki, wie man die sitzungen wieder löscht
<lucas__> ich muss die aktuelle sitzung die leer ist speichern oder ?
<deem> wenn denn die aktuelle sitzung "leer" ist, ja
<lucas__> ok danke
<lucas__> deem das hat nicht funktioniert. Hab ne "leere" Sitzung gemacht und dann neugestartet. Beim nächsten Start war Chromium wieder offen :(
<upp> hallo, was kann ich machen wenn einen packet die packet manager blockiert, und ich nicht mehr instalieren kann
<orgain> hey Leute habe hier eine content.xml datei von OpenOffice, die bei 2,206474 einen Fehler aufweist. Kann diesen aber nicht finden mag sich das jemand mal ansehen? 
<k1l> ,wf? upp 
<shetlandpony> upp: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<dc5ala> upp: schau dir mal "sudo dpkg --configure -a" an
<upp> pastebin.com/9i74uSG3
<upp> das ist halt einen beispiel
<upp> alles ist passiert nachdem ich msfupdate und apt-get update ausversehen gleichzeitig gemacht habe
<TheInfinity> upp: klingt aber auch nach jeder menge fremdquellen Oo
<TheInfinity> weder framework3 noch irgendwelche ruby dinge in /opt sind bestandteil von ubuntu
<upp> also jetzt wenn ich nur irssi instalieren mochte ghet nicht, framework habe ich schon instaliert von die source
<lucas__> Hey Leute, ich hätte gerne das Xubuntu meine Sitzung nicht speichert bzw. das ich immer mit ner leeren Sitzung anfange in der nur das wichtigste läuft bzw. nicht CHrome offen ist oder so
<upp> theinfinity das hat nicht mit fremdquellen zu tun
<k1l> upp: dan zeig doch mal wenn er ein paket aus den normalen quellen haben will
<upp> also kannst du mir mal bitte jetzt erklaeren was soll ich machen und diese Problem zu loesen
<mgolisch> naja installiere das framework3 dingens neu?
<upp> ich habe framework schon instaliert, das Problem habe ich aber immer noch
<c_korn> hat noch jemand keinen ton im spiel hammerfight?
<mgolisch> nee hast du nicht
<mgolisch> oder doch?
<upp> ich habe es instaliert from source from webseite
<mgolisch> das bringt doch aber nix denn das kaputte paket davon ist ja noch da
<mgolisch> darum meint ich ja neuinstallieren
<mgolisch> damit er das ganz macht
<mgolisch> oder das paket ist einfach fehlerhaft
<mgolisch> ist das aus ner fremdquelle?
<bekks> 0728 151858 < upp> ich habe es instaliert from source from webseite
<deem> ich hab hier eine ssd (160gb) auf die ich gerne meine festplatte (300gb) klonen würde. im wiki ist aber nur beschrieben, wie ich eine kleine auf eine große festplatte klone. was mach ich denn wenn das ziel kleiner ist? anderes tool?
<upp> mgolisch das packet kommt nicht aus einen fremden quele guck doch das selber
<upp> reinstalieren ghet doch nicht
<strohhalm> deem: einfach gucken, dass ab 160gb keine wichtigen daten mehr leigen :)
<deem> upp: du hast es aber von der website selbst kompiliert. ergo. fremdquelle, da kein ubuntu repo
<k1l> upp: du hast es aber per hand dazwischengefummelt.
<deem> strohhalm: wie soll ich das denn machen?
<strohhalm> gibt doch tools die anzeigen wo was liegt, oder? oder die letzte 160gb als eigene partition machen und leerräumen
<deem> strohhalm: dd liest doch blkock für block und gespeichert wird ja wild durcheinander auf der platte, nicht?
<strohhalm> na da musst vorher überlegen bevor du mit dem hammer raufhaust …
<deem> das problem wärs ja nicht. die festplatte hat nur ~50gb belegt
<sdx23> deem: du kannst auf der Großen doch einfach die Partitionen verkleinern(vorher ein Backup machen), und danach ganz normal dden.
<strohhalm> persönlich würd ich ich aber ssd neu partitionieren mit cp -a die daten rüberschieben und den bootloader neumachen
<mgolisch> upp: loesch mal das deb und lass es ihn neu runterladen
<deem> sdx23: was würde denn passieren, wenn dd ans ende des ziels stößt? wären dann daten futsch oder die partition nicht abgeschlossen?
<mgolisch> upp: ihm fehlt ja anscheiend son installer den er nicht aufrufen kann
<deem> strohhalm: da issen windows drau
<deem> f
<strohhalm> ail
<sdx23> deem: "no space left on device" Unund häört auf.
<deem> sdx23: in dem fall wäre dann das image auf der ssd defekt''?
<bekks> deem: Die Daten würden einfach irgendwo aufhören. Keine vollständigen Daten, kein Ende der Partition mehr, einfach das Ende der Platte.
<bekks> deem: Alles, was nach dem Ende der Platte geschrieben werden sollte ist futsch.
<strohhalm> wie das ende der welt, nur kleinerer maßstab
<mgolisch> und auf packages.ubuntu.com findet er kein paket was framework3 heisst
<mgolisch> sicher das es nix aus ner fremdquelle ist?
<bekks> Und mit viel Pech ist das Image für die Tnne.
<sdx23> deem: wenn die Partiion zu groß ist, ja. Aber wie strohhalm schon sagt, sollte man auf SSDEs im Zweifel ein neues Dateisystem anlegen und schauen, dass das richtig aligned ist. 
<bekks> mgolisch: 0728 152418 <+bekks> 0728 151858 < upp> ich habe es instaliert from source from webseite
<bekks> Da waren sicher keine Dependencies, etc. dabei.
<strohhalm> sdx23: aber n wintendo kannst du eh nicht klonen, also sollter er das neuinstallieren?
<mgolisch> oh
<sdx23> strohhalm: tja, da muss man sich eben überlegen, ob man lieber den Aufwand hat und es danach sauber ist, oder quick and dirty.
<mgolisch> naja ihm fehlt ja dieses framework-32.bin das brauchst du wohl ka warum das nicht in dem deb drin ist wenn es benoetigt wird
<mgolisch> oder selbst heruntergeladen wird von dem preinst script
<mgolisch> ziemlich schlecht gemachtes paket
<strohhalm> sdx23: also ich hab es damals nicht geschafft mir n windows image mit anwendungssoftware zu bauen, was ich auf andere rechner schieben kann. und platte in andere rechner geht auch net.
<upp> mgolisch:hast du framework-32.bin irgenwo gefunden?
<mgolisch> upp: aehm? ich weiss nichtmal was das ist
<mgolisch> also nein
<mgolisch> wieso installierst auch irgendwelche kaputten pakete von irgendwo?
<strohhalm> deem: wenn du irgendwie auf schmerzen stehst mach es so :D
<upp> ich wusste nicht dass das kaput ist 
<upp> voher soll ich das wissen
<upp> versuchs mal jetzt bitte eine losung zu geben, kann ich das kapute packet nichit loeschen
<bekks> "paket".
<bekks> upp: Wie versuchst Du denn es zu löschen?
<upp> bekks: ich habe versucht nur zu reinstalieren, loschen habe ich nicht
<bekks> upp: Warum sagst Du dann, dass Du es nicht löschen kannst?
<bekks> dpkg -P paketname und weg ist das Paket.
<lukebuntu> wie kann ich einstellen das meine sitzung nichtmehr gespeichert wird ?
<deem> strohhalm: ich versuchs mal mit acronis
<bekks> deem: Wenn die Platte zu klein ist, kann Dir auch Acronis nicht helfen :)
<upp> danke schon bekks
<upp> es funktioniert
<deem> wir werden sehen :D
<mgolisch> also acronis kann resizen
<mgolisch> zumindest ntfs
<strohhalm> deem: und dann denkt sich wintendo "yea, der typ hat acronis benutzt, da ignorier ich jetzt alle anti-clon-maßnahmen die eingebaut sind?"
<strohhalm> na probiers ^^
<mgolisch> bzw die daten auf ner kleineren partition zurueckspielen
<deem> was für anti-clone maßnahmen?
<strohhalm> bekks: ach lassen wir uns überraschen :)
<bekks> deem: Hat Windows nicht.
<beaver74> lukebuntu> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<lukebuntu> es geht ja nicht um autostart anwendungen sondern darum das die sitzung wieder gestartet wird.
<beaver74> lukebuntu> 'ubuntu sitzung speichern' waren meine geschickt gewählten Suchbegriffe ;) 2sec, Volltreffer
<beaver74> lukebuntu> steht dort ebenfalls
<lukebuntu> achja ich hab xubuntu
<lukebuntu> :D
<beaver74> lukebuntu> man blättere zum Ende des oben genannten Wikis
<lukebuntu> dann bin ich zu dumm zum finden
<beaver74> lukebuntu> ist aber das Gesuchte von Dir?
<lukebuntu> nein
<lukebuntu> ich hätte gerne das wenn ich chromium offen habe, dann neustarte, dass dann chromium nichtmehr offen ist.
<lukebuntu> jetzt ist das z.b. dann wieder offen
<bekks> Dann beende chromium vorher :)
<bekks> Das ist _ein_ Click.
<lukebuntu> naja es geht ja nicht unbedingt um chromium
<k1l> lukebuntu: ich glaube da musst du chromium beenden vorher
<lukebuntu> das war ein beispiel
<k1l> (was du so vorher aber nicht genannt hast)
<lukebuntu> ok sorry :D
<k1l> chromium wurschtelt da imho etwas eigen rum
<lukebuntu> also ist das ein chromium problem ?
<k1l> ja denke schon. sind denn noch andere programme betroffen?
<lukebuntu> jop , pidgin
<beaver74> lukebuntu> "Einstellungen -> Einstellungsverwaltung für Xfce4 -> Sitzung und Startverhalten -> Allgemeine Einstellungen" da kann doch das Verhalten der Sitzung eingestellt werden!?
<lukebuntu> jop aber der hacken den man da setzen kann ist nicht gesetzt
<mgolisch> jemand ne idee warum flash auf meinem htpc nicht richtig funktioniert? lagt total und auf meinem desktop gehts aber super, macht mich echt wahnsinnig, ob das irgendwas damit zu tun hat das am htpc nen tv dran ist?
<mgolisch> sollte aber ja nicht oder?
<bekks> Liegt das evtl. an der Hardware?
<mgolisch> der htpc hat ion2 der desktop ne gtx260
<mgolisch> aber der htpc hat halt nur atomcpu
<ppq> mgolisch: ich weiß nichts genaues, aber von flashproblemen im multimonitorbetrieb hab ich schon oft gehört
<bekks> mgolisch: Ja, dann kann das durchaus daran liegeb,
<mgolisch> evtl liegts daran
<mgolisch> hm mal die cpulast genauer untersuchen heut abend
<dreamon> Wo kann ich eine Alternate 11.04 neueste Version direkt runterladen.. das Torrent geht sooooo langsam.. schrecklich
<bekks> deem: www.ubuntu.com
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> dreamon: www.ubuntu.com
<deem> oder releases.ubuntu.com
<dreamon> bin isch blind, seh nur torrent links.. für die Alternate
<jokrebel> hi
<TheInfinity> dreamon: "from a location near you". lesen :)
<k1l> dreamon: ja du bist blind
<dreamon> ok.. bin blind.. habs gefunden.. danke
<bekks> dreamon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<dreamon> Alles Englisch..
<bekks> Sowas aber auch.
<bekks> Was genau willste haben, als Download?
<k1l> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Natty_Narwhal  damit ist dein "sucht mir mal" konto aber aufgebraucht
<bekks> 11.04 alternate?
<bekks> Und wenn man runterscrollt auf http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ sieht man sogar alle verfügbaren Downloads. Sprachunabhängig.
<dreamon> 11.04 Alternate.. hab hier ne Kiste.. die bringt einen stdin:error 0 -> fertig.. 
<dreamon> XP läuft auf der Kiste.. weiß nicht was er mit stdin error meint.. die CD? Hab Laufwerk schon getauscht. das gleiche Problem
<dreamon> Nach einer minute kommt dann Kernel Panic. Mal sehen was die Alternate dazu meint. Auch 10.10 hat das gleiche Problem
<k1l> dreamon: iso überprüft? auch nach dem brennen?
<dreamon> Mit dieser CD hab ich bestimmt schon 5x ubuntu installiert. Daher gehe ich davon aus, das die sauber ist.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: die cd vielleicht. das cd laufwerk evt. aber nicht.
<k1l> also ich finde einige, die sagen mit nem anderen laufwerk gings. versuch doch mal nen usb-stick wenn das gerät davon booten kann
<dreamon> Vom Stick bootet er gar nicht. Kann ihn zwar auswählen., aber er ignoriert ihn .
<dreamon> Ich teste mal eine Knoppix
<mgolisch> vermutlich ist der stick nicht ok
<mgolisch> bootet er denn wo anders drin?
<dreamon> Knoppix geht. 
<dreamon> mgolisch, Ja. Der Stick geht in anderen Kisten sauber. 
<mgolisch> hm okay
<dreamon> Ups jetzt ist Knoppix während ich mit der Maus fummelte total abgeschmiert. Einfach einen Vollreboot gmacht.
<innerand> Wenn ich Dateien (eigentlich die komplette Partition) von ext4 -> ntfs -> ext4 kopiere verliere ich ja die ganzen Besitz- und Zugriffsrechte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit der diese Erhalten bleiben?
<ppq> innerand: ja, mit tar
<k1l> dreamon: also die kiste da scheint nen knacks zu haben
<ppq> innerand: lies mal 'man tar' und den ubuntuusers wiki artikel. das wird dann ein archiv.
<innerand> k, thx
<k1l> ,packprogramme? innerand 
<shetlandpony> innerand, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> innerand: ich glaube unter "backup" ist im wiki auch nen script was daten/ordner zu nem archiv packt
<dreamon> k1l, Ja, das glaub ich auch. XP geht aber. Werde mal Speicher Check machen
<deem> wie kann ich denn mein kubuntu herunterfahren? im kmenu unter verlassen gibts nur ruhezustand und tiefschlaf?
<dreamon> deem, Verlassen -> Herrunterfahren 
<deem> dreamon: da gibt es kein herunterfahren
<dadrc> Benutzt du KDM, deem?
<bekks> dreamon: Dann ist dein Benutzer nicht in den notwendigen Gruppen. Wie hast du kde denn gestartet?
<deem> dadrc: noch nicht
<deem> bekks: du meinst wohl mich. über den gdm mit sitzung auswählen
<bekks> deem: Hmm. 
<dreamon> deem, Probier mal das miniprogram Lancelot. Da hab ich Verlassen -> Herunterfahren drin.
<dadrc> Ist das noch aktuell, dass man bei KDE in der Gruppe power sein muss?
<deem> dreamon: hab ich nicht installiert
<dreamon> Ist ein miniprogramm das man in die Leiste Ziehen kann
<deem> dreamon: hab ich auch nicht
<dreamon> deem, Du klickst auf das Panel an eine freie Stelle.. (rechtsklick) sagst miniprogramm hinzufügen
<dreamon> deem, Dann Neue Miniprogramme holen. Suchst Lancelot. Und installierst es.. dann sollte es laufen
<dreamon> deem, sieht so aus -> http://userbase.kde.org/Lancelot
<dadrc> deem, es gab wohl mal Probleme, wenn man nicht KDM benutze, um KDE zu starten. Wenn du eh auf KDM umsteigen willst, wär es vielleicht eine Option, das einfach zu testen.
<bekks> dadrc: Die Probleme gab es ganz früher mal mit KDE3.
<dadrc> Stand hier für 4.x
<deem> also. ich hab jetzt mal nen neustart gemacht (abmelden, dann im gdm auf restart). hatte vorher schon eingestellt, dass kdm standard wird und jetzt hab ich da ein shutdown und ein restart
<dadrc> :)
<deem> wo speichert gnome denn die icons, die ich ins gnome-panel packe?
<dadrc> ~/.local/share/applications, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<deem> noe
<deem> da liegen verknüpfungen drin, wenn ich das recht deute
<mgolisch> welche icons?
<deem> mgolisch: die im panel sind. firefox, chrome usw
<deem> starter
<ring0> deem, /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/apps
<deem> ring0: da sind die bilder zu den startern drin
<deem> ich will aber den starter selbst, weil ich den befehl brauche, den der starter aufruft
<mgolisch> schau ihn dir doch einfach an?
<mgolisch> mit eigenschaften..
<molnitza> ist jemandem ein image format mit der endung prg bekannt?
<mgolisch> deem: also auf das ding drauf dann mit rechte maustatse -> eigenschaften
<dadrc> molnitza, sicher, dass das nicht eigentlich png heißen soll?
<molnitza> dadrc, ist ein firmware update, also sogar sehr sicher
<mgolisch> was sagt denn file?
<k1l> molnitza: bei proprietärem kram wendest du dich am besten an den hersteller
<molnitza> dadrc, k1l: typ ist data, ein hex editor schmeißt auch nichts brauchbares raus. also kann ichs wahrscheinlich wirklich nur beim hersteller versuchen
<ppq> basic programme fürn c64 haben oft ne .prg endung. was ist das fürn gerät, das da ein firmware upgrade kriegt? :D
<hudo> hab fuer mich, normale user in crontab eine job angelegt, der nicht ausgefuehrt wird, jedoch auf console und auch mit at funktioniert es
<mgolisch> hudo: was macht der job?
<hudo> oracle db exportieren
<mgolisch> hudo: mal die ausgabe umgeleitet?
<molnitza> ppq, ist ein fernseher.
<k1l> hudo: vlt probleme mit lese/schreib rechten? fullpath? gibts nen log?
<hudo> http://pastebin.com/L9b8kGRk
<mgolisch> du musst vermutlich sicherstellen das dein env richtig gesetzt wird, am besten in dem script was du aufrufst
<mgolisch> steht in dem sql script nen shebang drin oder wie soll man das ausfuehren?
<mgolisch> hab ich noch nie gesehen
<hudo> mgolisch, env ist gesetzt, das skript laeuft mit at jedoch nicht mit crontab
<hudo> mgolisch, skript ist natuerlich ausfuehrbar es steht shebang drin, wenn nicht denke ich wird als default /bin/sh genommen
<mgolisch> woher weiss er als welcher user er sich connected muss?
<mgolisch> oder ist es dieses datum.sh worum es geht?
<apollo13> * 18 * * * /home/udo/oraexp/datum.sh klingt gefährlich
<hudo> es ist die crontab des aktuellen benutzers, und die db-connection ist im skript beschrieben
<ppq> molnitza: was ist denn eigentlich dein problem gerade?
<hudo> apollo13, ja soll datum und uhrzeit ausgeben, bin gespannt wie, wenn keine shell auf ist ;)
<apollo13> hudo: dann beokmmst nen mail, aber dir ist klar, dass das ab 18 uhr jede minute gemacht wird?!
<mgolisch> okay, sieht komisch aus fuehr mich
<mgolisch> zumindest das man .sql scripts direkt aufruft..
<mgolisch> aber naja
<mgolisch> :)
<apollo13> mgolisch: naja wenn der interpreter richtig gesetzt ist geht sogar das…
<molnitza> ppq, nenn es beschäftigungstherapie - wollte mal schauen ob man an die inhalte dran kommt.
<mgolisch> wie gesagt problem bei cron ist oft das du nicht das selbe env hast
<mgolisch> und du solltest moeglichst immer volle pfade verwenden
<mgolisch> oder halt PATH gescheit setzten
<apollo13> und logfiles angucken^^
<mgolisch> wie gesagt ich wuerd vorschlagen du leitest einfach mal die ausgabe in ne datei dann siehst du ja warums nicht geht
<ppq> molnitza: hehe, ok. wenn du willst, geb ich dir in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ein paar tipps zur weiteren recherche
<molnitza> ppq, na aber gern doch!
<deem> mgolisch: der starter liegt doch unter gnome und ich hab kde an
<mgolisch> deem: ist der aus dem menu?
<mgolisch> die direkt im panel sind einfach in gconf drin
<mgolisch> als panel objekte
<mgolisch> da steht dann der pfad zu dem .desktop file wenns ein existierender starter war
<hudo> wie blaettert man in mail  vor und zurueck, bzw seitenweise vor und zurueck 
<deem> mgolisch: das .desktop file existiert aber nicht mehr. ich hab den starter angelegt und dann direkt in die leiste gezogen
<mgolisch> schau halt was da drin steht in gconf im panel
<deem> mgolisch: nix steht da drin. rdesktop.desktop
<mgolisch> also bei mir liegen die dinge fuer eigene starter unter .gnome2/panel2.d/launchers oder so
<mgolisch> da legt er bei mir diese .desktop files ab
<deem> ok passt. habs gefunden :D
<deem> mgolisch: ja, da hab ich den bei mir auch gefunden. danke
<deem> und wech
<ring0> deem, also, angenommen, du änderst einen default starter im panel, wird dieser in ~/.gnome2/panel2.d/default/launchers als .desktop datei gespeichert. sonst nimmt gnome wohl die standard starter in /usr/share/applications auch abgelegt als .desktop
<hudo> wie gehe ich "seite vor" in mail
<ring0> hudo, mit enter?
<ring0> hudo, mutt als alternative zu mail ist ein wenig komfortabler, vielleicht ein versuch wert
<hudo> mgolisch, danke der tipp mit der mail war gut
<hudo> ring0, danke es gibt ne beschreibung dabei mit ? dann H
<hudo> frage: kann man die mail auch mit thunderbird anschauen? wenn ja, wie, was muss ich tun 
<LupusE> hi
<MarkusH> moin
<mnass> ich hab ein problem meine in der ubuntu one cloud gespeicherten contact wieder in einer 11.04 neuinstallation in evolution zu kriegen. evolution hat zwar ein ubuntu one contacts ordner zeigt darin aber nichts an
<mgolisch> mnass: das funktioniert aber sonst schon ja?
<mgolisch> also das ubuntu one
<mnass> seit dem upgrade resp. neuinstallation von 11.04 vor eins zwei monaten hab ich meine kontakte lokal nicht mehr gesehen
<mnass> davor ja
<mnass> ja notizen und files arbeiten
<mgolisch> sind die in der weboberflaeche noch da?
<mnass> jepp
<mgolisch> one.ubuntu.com/contacts
<mgolisch> okay
<mnass> es gibt zahlreiche tutorials wie man die daten aus evolution exportiert - aber keine erklärung wie das importieren aus der cloud funktioniert
<mgolisch> ist evolution-couchdb installiert?
<mnass> ich werds nochmal überprüfen
<mnass> jepp ist installiert
<itu> äääh - wie importiere ich eine datei mit plain zahlentext in OOcalc??
<itu> indem ich in .csv umbenenne  --ingrid  (wassn Käse, das ging doch schon besser)
<sdx23> itu: einfügen-datei? Oder aber in nem Editor öffnen, dann Copy&Paste.
<itu> ich tat mich aber schwer die 5000 Zeilen in die maus zu kriegen (wie macht man das am besten?)
<itu> (auf der konsole)
<sdx23> grafischen Editor verwenden? oder nach xclip pipen.
<itu> hm, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xclip
 * LetoThe2nd notiert xclip - man lernt nie aus.
<itu> xclip   hab ich nicht aber  xclipboard   - ?
<sdx23> Ne, xclip ist schon gemeint. xclipboard ist was anderes.
<CalebRipley> sdx23, danke für den Tipp mit xclip :-)
<mgolisch> mnass: hm dann ka, mal geguckt ob es da irgendwelche troubleshooting anleitungen gibt fuer?
<mnass> ja, muss gestehen dass die status seite auch einen fehler für heute meldet - aber das problem besteht schon seit monaten - ansonsten ist aber nichts zu finden
<ole_oz6oh> test
<itu> sdx23: Danke!
<sdx23> np, you're welcome :)
<itu> (wenn jetzt nicht noch OOcalc beim einfügen mist gebaut hätte.... )
<itu> ok
<PBeck> hi
<mgolisch> huhu
<hudo> ciao
<_luke_> hallo, wie kann ich mein Tastaturlayout ändern ? wenn ich ^^ machen will muss ich immer 4 mal ^ drücken ...
<innerand> Ist zwar ein wenig OT aber hier ist grad eh nichts los: Ich hab eine Windows7-Partition mittels dd geklont. Das ganze ist ein Dualboot-system mit Ubuntu. Grub hat die Windows Installation auch gefunden und sie erscheint auch im Boot-Menü. Wähle ich hier Windows7 Loader aus kommt "A disk read error occurred" - Kennt das jemand, gibt es eine einfache Lösung dafür?
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: wenn du schon weisst, dass es OT ist... dann doch bitte huschhusch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :-)
<innerand> is halt nur so halb ot, offtopic würd ich gehen wenn ich mich über blumen unterhalten möchte :)
<sdx23> _luke_: Über das wunderbare Menü (rechts oben sollte auch irgendwo was von "DE" stehen). Da willst du als Variante dann "Nodeadkeys" auswählen, dann reicht einmal Drücken.
<LetoThe2nd> innerand: mehr ot als windows-bootprobleme geht kaum ;-) grub erkennt es, grub springt rein, linuxteil erledigt. :-)
<_luke_> hmm.. oben rechts steht nix von DE 
<innerand> och...
<sdx23> _luke_: Dann sieh im rechten der drei Menü's nach, da gibt es "Tastatureinstellungen".
<sdx23> (ich gehe gerade von Gnome2 aus, wenn du was anderes hast, wird das woanders zu machen sein=
<_luke_> ah mist ich vergess immer zu sagen das ich xubuntu hab :)
<sdx23> hm, dessen Oberfläche habe ich nicht vor Augen. Ansonsten auch in einem Terminal: "setxkbmap de -variant nodeadkeys"
<dreamon> innerand, Du hast nur die Partition geclont?
<innerand> ja
<_luke_> danke das hat geklappt ;)
<dreamon> innerand, Dann wird er die Partition auch nicht finden.. Fehlt ja der MBR.. 
<innerand> im mbr sitzt grub, ist ein dualboot mit ubuntu
<sdx23> _luke_: das ist so allerdings leider nicht permanent. D.h. das müsstest du nach jedem Einloggen tun. Deswegen solltest du wirklich mal nachsehen, wo das unter xfce geht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen#Xfce-2
<dreamon> innerand, Hmm.. hast grub neu erstellen lassen?
<innerand> jo, w7 wird im boot-menü auch gelistet 
<dreamon> innerand, Ich habs immer anders gemacht.. erst Festplatte ganz geclont. Dann Windows gestartet.. ok.. geht.. dann Partition verkleinert und Ubuntu hinten hin.. das ding immer.
<LetoThe2nd> deswegen sag ich ja. grub geht, erkennung geht, anspringen geht, und was in windows klemmt ist hier nach wie vor OT.
<innerand> k
<dreamon> Hab hier ein Altes Mainboard, Bios info steht das nur bis 136GB auf Festplatte funktioniert. Hab Bios UPdate gemacht. um >136GB zu kommen. Kann das schuld sein, das Linux sich nicht installieren läßt oder hat das mit Bios nix zu tun?
<dreamon> Scheinbar nicht.. hab wieder Kernel Panic.. scheiße
<k1l> was ist denn das für ne kiste, wenn die <136gb hdd zulässt
<dreamon> k1l, Immer noch der Schrott von Nachmittag.MS-6788 MSI Mainboard.. hab extra ein Biosupdate durchgezogen.. war für die Katz
<dreamon> Nicht mal Alternate CD läuft durch.. Die Kiste macht mich Fertig.. Hab schon alles mögliche getauscht.. 
<k1l> sicher, dass die hardware da in ordnung ist? sprich hdd und ram getestet?
<dreamon> k1l, Ramtest Ok. HDD. geht ich auch davon aus. Weil Kiste ohne HDD mit LIveCD auch nicht sauber läuft.
<dreamon> XP funktioniert tadellos.. 
<dreamon> Speichrbänke hab ich auch jeden mal raus.. DVD Laufwerke sind 2Stück drin.. hab jedes einmal abgehängt und mit dem anderen Versucht.. bringt alles nix
<dreamon> Kiste hat 2Lan karten drin.. aber das dürfte doch wohl nichts ausmachen?
<strohhalm> hast da in beiden ein kabel dran?
<lumines> guten tag die herren
<dreamon> strohhalm, Ne nur an einer.. Hab die STeckbare mal rausgebaut.. mal schaun
<lumines> gibt es ein ppa für unity 2d, mit dem leicht die neueste version in 11.04 nachrüsten kann?
<dreamon> Jetzt mach ich mir einen boot-usb nicht das doch der CD kram schuld ist
<lumines> ah, es gibt ein daily ppa
<lumines> das problem ist nämlich, dass unity 3d bei mir mein netbook zu stark auslastet. ist wohl einfach zu viel, fühlt sich einfach zäh an
<itu> warum wird meine Platte als  vfat  eingebunden  wenn überhaupt keine FAT-partitionen  vorhanden sind?  http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/H8wsk8Zmhc
<mgolisch> wieso?
<mgolisch> der partitionstyp sagt doch nix daraueber aus was fuern filesystem da nun drauf ist
<itu> hm, ok
<itu> aber wie kann mit   df   600MB  Plattenplatz gemeldet werden wenn die grösste Partition nur ein Bruchteil davon ist?
<frostschutz> genauso wie usb sticks aus china 8GB anzeigen können auch wenn nur 8MB draufpassen
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von "mount"
<bekks> itu: Und wieso genau sind deine Partitionen alle kleiner als 600MB?
<frostschutz> df zeigt nur an was das dateisystem glaubt zu sein, ob der schreibzugriff dann klappt ist eine andere frage :)
<itu> äh Gigabyte ...
<itu> bekks: steht schon oben
<frostschutz> itu: auf einer linux partition kann man auch vfat als dateisystem draufmachen. der partitionstyp hat mit dem tatsächlichen dateisystem darauf nichts zu tun
<itu> hm, dann ist bloss  df  neben der Spur?
<itu>  /dev/sdc1             597G   32K  597G   1% /media/INTENSO
<frostschutz> itu: klingt als sei die partitionierung von sdc geändert worden ohne danach zu formatieren. und das 600GB vfat-Dateisystem war dann halt schon vorher darauf.
<itu> stimmt, das könnte sein
<jokrebel> cu
<itu> hmmm
<itu> wie kann mein system eine partition einbinden die frisch angelegt und gar nicht formatiert wurde  und das  auch  als vfat wo der Partitionstyp auf ext steht 
<itu> also automatisch einbinden - erscheint unter /media
<bekks> Dann findet dein system da ein VFAT Dateisystem drauf. Und bindet es ein.
<bekks> Unmounte die Platte, zieh sie ab, steck sie erneut dran, und formatier die Partition.
<itu> hab ich ungefähr gerade so gemacht
<bekks> Ungefähr reicht nicht. Mach es exakt so.
<itu> ja, ich probiers
<bekks> Nach dem erneuten Einstöpseln musst Du das Ding nochmal unmounten.
<itu> *umont*
<itu> *abstöpsel*
<itu> *anstöpsel*
<itu> *nochmal umount weil sich mkfs sonst weigert*
<strohhalm> dreamon: ein kabel in beide karten kommt gut
<itu> so, fertig formatiert
<itu> *abstöpsel*
<itu> *anstöpsel*
<itu> ok,
<itu> aber
<itu>  /dev/sdc1             493G   70M  468G   1% /media/29fe9d3c-b6c1-43fc-9fe4-765c727dcff0
<itu> 25GB  'Schwund'?
<itu>  = 5% 
<itu> ist das normal?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> 5% root-Reserve-
<k1l> itu: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/festplatte-kleiner-als-angegeben-ext3/
<itu> aha
<itu> na dann ist das OK
<beaver74> itu> du kannst das auch ändern und auf einen geringeren/höheren Wert bringen, falls Du das möchtest
<itu> wobei ich das auf der USB-platte wohl nicht so brauch
<itu> aber egal
<itu> wenns gegen Fragmentierung hilft
<beaver74> wobei das auch in dem Artikel steht.. sry
<D-F3NS> nabend
<D-F3NS> versuche gerade nen dualboot bei nem freund einzurichten. 5 partionen sind vorhanden. Partition 1: win 7,pa..2 /boot , 3 lvm , 4-5 daten... wenn ich nun esc drücke, findet er grub nicht
<D-F3NS> hab schon google bemüht und auch im wiki bzw forum gesucht.  leider nichts passendes gefunden
<k1l> also bootet er gar nicht?
<D-F3NS> bis auf,dass ich grub2 neu installieren soll. merkwürdig war auch, dass er partition 2 als partioni 3 deklaiert hat während der ubuntu installation
<D-F3NS> nur das win @k1l
<k1l> dann installier grub2 nochmal auf sda und nicht sda1 oder so
<k1l> weil wenn er win bootet ist ja grub nicht da wo es hin soll.
<D-F3NS> "Error: No bootable partition found"
<D-F3NS> wenn ich esc drücke
<k1l> ,grub2? D-F3NS 
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> da gibts nen kapitel grub reparieren. kannst auch gerne nochmal bei fehler die fehlermeldung nachgucken
<D-F3NS> steht ich müsste die desktop cd nutzen, gehts auch mit der alternate cd?
<k1l> du brauchst nen live system.
<D-F3NS> btw. wieso ist partition 2 auf der platte /dev/sda3? dahin habe ich auch grub installiert
<k1l> du musst grub in den MBR ballern. nicht in eine lausige partition
<k1l> also /dev/sda und nicht /dev/sda1. das 2. ist nur die partition
<D-F3NS> find das irgendwie merkwürdig, weil /dev/sda1 ist win7 , /dev/sda3 soll /boot sein , /dev/sda4 ist das lvm und /dev/sda5und6 sind crypted partitions
<D-F3NS> wollte eigentlich den tc bootloader nutzen, so habe ich es hier auf dem system auch am rennen, habs auf seinem system exakt gemacht wie hier
<k1l> D-F3NS: das hängt mit der art der partitionen zusammen: primäre, erweiterte etc.
<k1l> D-F3NS: wenn der win bootloader da im mbr ist wird das nichts.
<D-F3NS> also kann /dev/sda3 auch parttion 2 sein, die drei steht also ned für partition 3
<D-F3NS> k1l, da muss ich wohl dann nen denkfehler haben, weil nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#Windowsbootloader-nutzen , unten unter simple variane, wird der tv bootloader benutzt
<D-F3NS> +t
<k1l> D-F3NS: von dem verschlüsselungs kram hast du ja eben erst erzählt
<D-F3NS> k1l, sorry, fehler meinerseits. habs verplant es zu erwähnen, sitze hier schon x stunden vor - tag 2... :/
<D-F3NS> hab auf jeden fall exakt die instruktionen befolgt. bzw es so gemacht wie schon auf mehreren system zuvor, nur heir will er nicht.
<k1l> pack mal nen sudo fdisk -l in nen nopaste
<k1l> aber das ganze verschlüsselungs gedöns ist nicht meine baustelle eigentlich
<D-F3NS> hab nur die alternate da, lade gerade die desktop cd runter... bin davon ausgegangen ich brauche die nicht,, wie zuvor auch ned ... ;/
<D-F3NS> melde mich gleich noch mal, wenn ich sie auf nen stick gebannt hab...
<k1l> und achte mal darauf, welche partitionen du da hast. also primär, erweiterte etc.
<itu> hmpf
<itu> wie ändere ich den datenträgernamen?
<itu> also  /media/29fe9d3c-b6c1-43fc-9f....... usw
<strohhalm> könntest den in die fstab eintragen
<itu> ach das ist gar kein Datenträgername...
<strohhalm> sieht nach der uuid aus
<itu> hm
<itu> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universally_Unique_Identifier
<ring0> itu, bezeichnungen kannst du wie hier beschrieben entweder grafisch oder im terminal ändern: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Labels
<CalebRipley> Um ein Programm in meinem home-Verz. dem globalen vorzuziehen muss ich doch einfach nur den PATH=$PATH:~localer-ordner-mit-bin setzen oder?
<itu> ja e2label da bin ich schon
<itu> aber alle meine Platten haben scheinbar keinen Labelnamen bis jetzt
<BuZZ-T> CalebRipley: wenn es nichts dauerhaftes sein muss, reicht es auch in dem Verzeichnis in dem die Datei liegt ./dateiname einzugeben
<ring0> itu, dann hast du es ja gleich :)
<CalebRipley> BuZZ-T, ist eigentlich in der .bashrc eingetragen. Und dennoch greift er auf den /usr/bin primär zu, obwohl mein ~/bin bereits vor und nach dem /usr/bin steht.
<CalebRipley> Soll also schon dauerhaft sein.
<ring0> itu, ich würde partitionen wie root, boot, home oder swap kein label zuweisen
<itu> hm
<BuZZ-T> soll das Programm unter /usr/bin gar nicht mehr verwendet werden, also auch nicht wenn andere Programme es aufrufen?
<CalebRipley> Genau, zumindest nicht für meinen Benutzer.
<itu> ring0: wenn du meinst....
<ring0> itu, für datenpartitionen z.b. schon
<itu> ja ist eine datenpartition
<ppq> BuZZ-T: die verzeichnisse im $PATH werden der reihenfolge nach priorisiert. wenn du PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH setzt in einem ~/.profile, wird ~/bin bevorzugt
<ppq> oh, CalebRipley: ^
<ring0> itu, dann gib ihr ein label :)
<ppq> CalebRipley: elegant wäre bspw. folgendes am ende deiner .profile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654044/
<ppq> CalebRipley: das hilft natürlich nicht, wenn in einem script direkt /usr/bin/foo aufgerufen wird...
<ppq> worum geht's denn konkret?
<itu> aber ein 'Disk identifier'  ist immer vorhanden, eine 8stellige hexzahl
<CalebRipley> ppq, dwm (n windowmanager).
<ppq> CalebRipley: und /usr/bin/dwn ist der aus dem ubuntu-repo? dann deinstallier den doch.
<CalebRipley> Mhm… bisher hatte ich meine $PATH immer in .bashrc gesetzt. Keine Ahnung woher ich den Mist hatte.
<ppq> CalebRipley: dann kannst du in /usr/local/bin einen symlink zur ausführbaren datei anlegen, oder wie gesagt in ~/bin und das wie beschrieben zum path hinzufügen
<ppq> CalebRipley: .bashrc ist auch gut. die .profile bindet die .bashrc ein, ist letztendlich also egal
<D-F3NS> mhh, dauerte wohl etwas länger... hier die ausgabe von fdisk -l .@k1l: http://pastebin.com/ADZxz455
<CalebRipley> ppq, wenn man dwm für sich persönlich konfigurieren muss, dann muss man ihn nach der config neu kompilieren.
<CalebRipley> Deswegen halte ich mir als Benutzer nochmal meinen eigenen.
<ppq> joa
<CalebRipley> Ist ein 2k-Zeilen c-Code-Windowmanager :-)
<ppq> joa.. wie gesagt.. am besten nach dem 'make' im src verzeichnis einfach einen symlink in /usr/local/bin zur ausführbaren datei anlegen in diesem fall
<ppq> dann musst du auch nichts mehr an der .bashrc ändern
<CalebRipley> Ich habe eh ne ganze Menge nur als Nutzer drauf, brauche das also eh.
<CalebRipley> Dann werde ich mal gucken was die bash morgen sagt. Danke für die Unterstützung ppq und BuZZ-T :-)
<itu> ändert sich die uuid wenn man neu mountet?
<ring0> itu, nein
<ring0> itu, sonst wäre das nutzen von uuids in der fstab gar nicht geschickt
<itu> ist die uuid auf dem datenträger abgelegt?
<ring0> itu, ja
<ring0> itu, hat das label vergeben denn geklappt?
<itu> ich habs noch nicht gemacht...
<itu> in der fstab ist die uuid noch gar nicht drin
<itu> aber in der mtab
<ring0> itu, man müssen auch nicht uuids in der fstab eingetragen sein, es können auch device-dateien sein (z.b /dev/sda1). funktioniert ebenso
<ring0> s/man/es
<itu> hm, ich mounte mir das unter einem griffigen namen und fertig
<D-F3NS> hmm, 5 partitionen sollte es geben, angezeigt werden 6 mit fdisk -l. sda1/win7 , sda3/boot , sda4/lvmcrypted ,  sda5&6ntfsbackups.
<ring0> itu, kannst du auch machen. sofern du ein label vergeben hast, müsstest du dich darum allerdings nicht kümmern.
<itu> hm
<ring0> itu, es würde dann unter /media/deinlabel eingebunden werden
<itu> ok
<itu> ok, hat so funktioniert, danke
<ring0> itu, bitte :)
<itu> hm
<itu> jetzt ist  das neue mit root-rechten
<itu> was nicht Sinn der Sache ist
<itu> die neue USB-HDD
<Stoken> hallo
<ring0> itu, dann ändere doch den besitzer
<itu> ja, aber warum geht das nicht von allein?
<itu> bin dabei
<hapm|IS> guten abend zusammen
<hapm> ich hab seit kurzem ein lenove x220t zwischen meine hände bekommen und zu allererst mal ubuntu installiert
<hapm> nun versuche ich den ganzen hardware schnick schnack (multitouch, stift, fingerscanner) ans laufen zu bekommen
<hapm> funktioniert mitlerweile auch fast alles außer multitouch
<hapm> mit einem finger gehts
<hapm> aber alle gesten funktionieren nicht
<hapm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch#Community Help <- das hab ich durch
<vectory> hast du ne spezielle frage?
<vectory> auf die man eingehen könnte
<hapm> mtdev-test /dev/input/event9
<hapm> error: could not open device
<hapm> moment
<hapm> sudo mtdev-test /dev/input/event9
<hapm> error: could not grab the device
<hapm> wo kann ich da mal genauer nachschauen was ihm an dem device nicht gefällt
<hapm> laut lsof ist das gerät von keinem anderen programm geöffnet
<vectory> dmesg haste geguckt?
<hapm> ja, aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich wenig ahnung wonach ich da schauen muss
<hapm> da kommt aber auch nix dazu wenn ich mtdev-test ausführe
<hapm> oder kommt das weiter oben?
<andre4s> nabend
<hapm> [   15.040787] input: ISD-V4 Finger as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.5/2-1.5:1.1/input/input9
<andre4s> ich brauch mal dringend hilfe bei nem wlan problem
<ring0> itu, standardmäßig gehört eine neu erstellte partition erstmal root. woher sollte auch feststehen, welchem besitzer diese zugewiesen werden soll?
<andre4s> hab das eben schonmal im #linux.de gefragt, aber da scheint niemand mehr wach zu sein
<andre4s> also erstmal sorry für multichan paste ;D
<itu> ring0: ok, macht möglicherweise Sinn
<andre4s> hab hier nen dell latitude e5520 mit ner Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 wlan karte
<andre4s> hab bei uns in der firma 2 baugleiche router die 2 verschiedene wlans bereitstellen die beide wpa2psk verschlüsselt sind
<ring0> itu, root erstellt, root gehört ;)
<andre4s> zum einen wlan kann ich mich einwandfrei connecten zum anderen aber nicht!
<itu> 'k
<andre4s> die psk´s stimmen definitiv und macfilter ist auch nicht aktiviert
<andre4s> etzt hab ich das notebook mit nach hause genommen macfilter ausgestellt und wollte mich in mein wlan hier zuhause (auch wpa2psk) connecten und das ging auch nicht
<andre4s> hab jetzt schonmal ausgibig danach gegoogled aber bin nur auf leute gestoßen bei denen die wlankarte garnicht funktioniert
<andre4s> lösung bei den leuten bei denen sie garnicht funktioniert hat war compat-wireless für den laufenden kernel zu laden und zu bauen
<andre4s> das hab ich gemacht aber hat auch keine änderung für mein problem gebracht
<hapm> sonst eventuell noch ein vorschlag wo ich schauen könnte außer dmesg?
<andre4s> jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte?
<andre4s> ich bin am verzweifeln und das notebook soll morgen an mitarbeiter ausgegeben werden
<andre4s> das kann ich wohl knicken wenn wlan nicht läuft
<andre4s> benutze btw ubuntu 11.04
<ring0> hapm, vielleicht http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:X220
<hapm> danke ring0, das schau ich mir mal genauer an
<ring0> hapm, habs nicht getestet, nur eine idee: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_11.04_%28Natty_Narwhal%29_on_a_ThinkPad_X220
<shetlandpony> ring0's url: http://tinyurl.com/3fe7nbs | Installing Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) on a ThinkPad X220 - ThinkWiki
<hapm> ah, da ist das problem hehe
<hapm> das ist das X220, ich hab das X220T
<hapm> bzw X220 Tablet
<hapm> wobei die keycode tabelle in dem wiki noch sehr nützlich werden könnte hehe
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-29
<hapm> hmm, so wie es aussieht hat sich irgendein programm bereits das device unter den nagel gerissen, jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden welches...
<strohhalm> dafür gibts programme :)
<hapm> nach denen such ich gerade ^^
<hapm> bei lsof kommt mein device name auf jedenfall nicht vo
<ppq> fuser sonst
<hapm> auch nix
<hapm> geht das überhaupt?
<hapm> ha, da ist es
<hapm> /dev/input/event9:   root       1042 F.... Xorg
<hapm> ok, wie bringe ich Xorg bei das device für sich einzunehmen?
<hapm> nicht
<andre4s> hmmm, scheint niemand ne idee für mein problem zu haben
<andre4s> komisches ubuntu
<andre4s> sowas kenn ich von anderen linux distris nicht
<andre4s> mal gehts mal gehts nicht :D
<ring0> andre4s, guck mal auf die uhr, vielleicht probierst du es zu einer humaneren zeit wieder, wenn mehr leute online sind
<andre4s> habs heute mittag schonmal in nem anderen ubuntu chan probiert
<andre4s> selbes ergebnis
<andre4s> aber hast ja schon recht
<andre4s> mir sind halt komplett die ideen ausgegange
<andre4s> ich glaub ich hau gleich spasshalber einfach mal nen arch drafu
<ring0> andre4s, mach das. damit wirst du hier auch keinen überzeugen können, dir dein problem zu lösen :)
<andre4s> ich bin der letzte der erwartet, dass hier mein problem gelöst wird
<andre4s> brauche ja wohl anscheinend nur nen ordentlichen denkanstoss...
<ring0> andre4s, morgen in alter frische wird das schon
<andre4s> dein wort in gottes ohr! :>
<andre4s> echt keine ideen mehr
<andre4s> aber die dinger sollten eigentlich bis morgen fertig sein *fg*
<andre4s> aber hast schon recht, bringt ja nichts mich hier die ganze nacht rumzuärgern
<andre4s> bekomm ich jetzt ehh nicht mehr hin
<andre4s> gn8... :>
<hapm> ich muss nurnoch wissen wie ich Xorg dazu bekomme das input device zu ignorieren und ich habs
<hapm> vielleicht noch wer wach der ahnung von der Xorg.conf hat ^^
<C-A-M> moin moin
<bullgard4_> [Natty] hardinfo zeigt unter Devices > USB Devices keinen Eintrag an, obwohl Nautilus anzeigt, daß ich eine USB-Festplatte mit 3 Partitionen eingesteckt habe. Ist das normal?
<Protector1981> nö
<bekks> lsusb
<Protector1981> zeigts bei mir im übrigen auch nicht an bullgard4 und ich hab Maverick ;)
<Protector1981> die externen Festplatten werden aber unter Storage angezeigt
<Protector1981> USB Devices werden wohl nur USB Sticks angezeigt
<Protector1981> oder UMTS Sticks etc pp
<Protector1981> wobei da meine Maus auch nicht angezeigt wird oO
<Protector1981> wohl aber unter Input...bisschen strange alles...
<bekks> lsusbDeswegen benutzt man ja auch lsusb
<Protector1981> schon klar bekks ;) sag ich nix gegen
<Protector1981> dennoch sollte das Programm, meiner Meinung nach, USB Geräte auch unter USB Devices anzeigen, egal um was es sich da handelt
<Protector1981> is wohl scheinbar nur BISSCHEN fehlerhaft programmiert worden ;)
<bullgard4_> Protector1981: Ich denke auch, das ist ein Programmierfehler. Ich werde mal in Launchpad schnüffeln --  Danke!
<bullgard4_> Protector1981: Bei mir taucht das Gerät auf unter hardinfo >Devices > Storage. Das Programm hardinfo gibt aber nur spärliche Informationen über diese USB-Festplatte aus. 
<Protector1981> naja, das Programm ist auch gänzlich schlecht geeignet für irgendwelche ausführlichen Systeminfos
<Protector1981> wenns echt ausführlich sein soll: hwinfo > System.txt 
<bekks> bullgard4_: Welche Informationen willst Du denn haben?
<Protector1981> ;) ausführlicher gehts schon nicht mehr
<Protector1981> wobei .txt weggelassen werden kann, war nur beispielhaft
<Protector1981> wennst hwinfo noch mit sudo rechten ausführst, kriegt man noch mehr infos
<Protector1981> letzten Satz zurückziehen, hab des mit nem anderen Programm verwechselt ;)
<bullgard4_> Protector1981: '~$ sudo hwinfo --usb' macht ziemlich ausführliche physische Angaben über diese Festplatte und zugehörige Treiber. --  Danke!
<Protector1981> ;)
<_pingu> der synaptic paketmanager findet auf meinem frisch inst. ubuntu 8.04 libdbi-perl nicht. was kann ich tun?
<bekks> aptitude update ausführen, danach aptitude search
<k1l> _pingu: die 8.04 desktop erhielt nur bis 12.5.2011 support
<_pingu> bekks: geht. danke
<Protector1981> o.O wie soll das gehen, wenn die repos eigentlich geschlossen sind? oO
<geser> Protector1981: hardy server ist immer noch im support
<bekks> Protector1981: Die sind nicht geschlossen. Da wird nur nichts mehr updated.
<k1l> die bleiben noch ne zeit erhalten und werden dann auf historische quellen umgestellt
<Protector1981> ach server okay
<geser> er werden da jetzt nicht alle Desktop-Paket aus dem hardy-repository entfernt, sondern einfach nicht mehr aktualisiert (-updates oder -security)
<Protector1981> oder ich hab des mal falsch verstanden lach
<koegs> man könnte sich auch fragen warum man jetzt noch ein 8.04 installieren möchte
<bekks> koegs: Weil mans kann :)
<Protector1981> man kann sich auch das erste ubuntu noch installieren, ob es sich allerdings lohnt, ist die andere Frage ;)
<Pilatus> Moin... Moin... 
<koegs> Pilatus: kannst du bitte die Farben weglassen, danke :)
<Pilatus> koegs: ja sry war keine Absicht 
<pog> ich moechte grad ein Print in eine Datei machen, komisch, es wird was generiert, nur finde ich keine outputs..
<pog> ich werde mal ein dpupdate und auf .ps und .pdf suchen.
<koegs> ja, klingt gut, keine ahnung, hab gerne geholfen, pog
<pog> kein wunder, es wird ein dokument .pdf generiert...
<pog> ah, man kann dort vor dem Prefix noch eine Namen angeben...
<koegs> ja, irgendwie nimmt der nicht immer nen Dateinamen, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen
<jokrebel__> mahlzeit
<elmargol> bietet lvm eigentlich auch raid5 funktionen an?
<elmargol> ich hab zur zeit eine platte mit lvm und habe nun 2 dazu gekauft. kann ich da nachträglich ein raid5 draus machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<elmargol> ok. man kann ein lvm ja über mehrere platten ziehen. bekommt man das so hin das man nicht alle daten verliert wenn eine platte abraucht?
<bekks> Nein.
<elmargol> also bleibt nur mehrere mount points?
<bekks> Ja.
<elmargol> oder alles neu mit raid5?
<bekks> Raid5 auf die Platten, LVM oben drauf.
<Denny_Crane> wtf?! wieso kann printf nicht mit umlauten umgehen?
<Denny_Crane> printf "%-50s%-s\n" "aAAAaa" "OK"
<Denny_Crane> printf "%-50s%-s\n" "aÄÄÄaa" "OK"
<Denny_Crane> dies zwei zeilen verhalten sich völlig unterschiedlich dank der umlaute obwohl die selbe anzahl von zeichen drin ist
<sash_> Is ja witzig.
<Denny_Crane> find ich jetzt nicht so... ich hab schon an meinem verstand gezweifelt...
<Denny_Crane> ^^
<sdx23> ich seh da keinen Unterschied - in zsh.
<sash_> Denny_Crane: echo "aou" | wc -c vs. echo "äöü" | wc -c
<Denny_Crane> sash_: lol?
<sash_> zeichen vs. bytes
<Denny_Crane> und wieder was gelernt... ^^
<Denny_Crane> umlaute + bash gleich böse... 
<Denny_Crane> so afk
<Denny_Crane> und danke :)
<Denny_Crane> me mittagspause
<user82> umlaute sind nebst der intensiven groß-kleinschreibung ja wohl auch nen krampf in der deutschen sprache...wenigstens habens paar wenige völker noch mehr verkackt(wenn ich da na chinesen denke)
<jokrebel__> Cu
<itu> hmmm
<itu> moin
<itu> wie kann ich unabhängig von zugewiesenen /dev/xy  -namen einen bestimmtem Datenträger  mounten?
<deem> itu: mit uuids zb
<geser> aus der /etc/fstab heraus? am besten über die UUID des Dateisystems
<itu> hm
<itu> konkret?
<deem> itu: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<itu> aha
<k1l> ,mount? itu 
<shetlandpony> itu, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> ,bot? itu 
<shetlandpony> itu: ich bin ein bot ;p
<itu> hmm
<itu> bots sollten am namen erkennbar sein....
 * deem findet, dass sich dieser bot sehr gut durch seine ausdrucksweise erkennbar macht
<itu> deem: wenn man ihn kennt .... ich merkte nichts
<ppq> itu: was auch geht und etwas intuitiver ist: per id mounten. 'ls /dev/disk/by-id'. das sind, genau wie die sachen in by-uuid, symlinks zur jeweiligen /dev/sdx gerätedatei. nur dass da die bezeichnung der platte drinsteht und die nummer der partition
<ppq> kannst die nehmen, die mit ata- anfangen
<itu> aha
<ppq> (bei mehreren gleichen platten unterscheiden die sich immer noch durch einen abschnitt der seriennummer)
<itu> hm, eigentlich sollte es über das Label gehen, das man der Partition gibt z.B. mit e2label
<ppq> joa, /dev/disk/by-label/foo...
<ppq> wenn das fs denn ein label hat :)
<itu> dazu vergibt man das
<itu> ah, gut
<itu> omg, jetzt lässt sich das nicht mehr unmounten
<itu> ach, ok
<ppq> noch nen filemanager o.ä. offen?
<fanatic_> Hi :) Kann ich hier gefahrlos eine technische Frage stellen?
<koegs> ich glaube nicht, dass dein rechner davon explodiert
<anarchomarx> NIEMALS!
<fanatic_> Das könnte ernsthaft passieren, ich bin gerade gezwungen Windows zu benutzen ;)
<koegs> ,frag? fanatic
<shetlandpony> fanatic: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<fanatic_> Zum Problem: Ich hab ein Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820 mit 2 GPU's und möchte Ubuntu installieren, aber auch die 3D-Beschleunigung nutzen. Ich trag das Laptop aber auch herum, brauche also auch die Akkulaufzeit. Unter Windows kann ich problemlos zwischen den GPU's wechseln.
<fanatic_> Mit dem neuesten fglrx bootet mein Rechner allerdings nur noch in einen schwarzen Bildschirm. vga_switcheroo funktioniert zum ausschalten der großen GPU, aber nicht zum wechseln.
<ppq> fanatic_: nvidia optimus? guck dir mal bumblebee an. ansonsten eher nicht.
<ppq> ah, ati, ok.
<fanatic_> Ja, ich hab eine ATI Radeon HD 5650
<ppq> ohne reboot zu wechseln ist afaik noch nicht möglich unter linux
<fanatic_> Die neue Version von Catalyst hat eigentlich Support für 2 GPU's (PowerXPress nennt sich das), scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren
<michi_> hi, woran liegt das, dass in nautilus in netzwerk ich meine eigene freigabe nicht anzeigen lassen kann?
<michi_> es wird immer eine fehlermeldung angezeigt, einhängen des windowsspeichers fehlgeschlagen. ich würde gerne meine musik und filme im heimnetz freigeben.
<PrickelPit> hallo zusammen, nutze vdr inkl streamdev-server plugin auf 11.04. leider kommt es regelmässig vor das der streamdev-server sich verschluckt und von da an kein stremen ins netz mehr möglich ist.
<PrickelPit> gibts es eine empfehlenswerte alternative die vom vdr das fernsehsignal ins nezt streamt? der vdr server ist headless, daher sollte es eine streaminglösung sein.
<ppq> ohne davon groß ahnung zu haben: vlc ist zum streamen nett. geht auch ohne x.
<michi_> die gleiche meldung erhalte ich aber auch, wenn ich auf fritz.nas zugreifen will. meine fritz box hat nen kleinen nas drin. der is aktiv...
<Guest52652> Hallo
<itu> warum  kann ich ein unter  /disks/usb1  gemountetes fat-laufwerk nicht beschreiben? chown auf  user ist "nicht permitted" 
<Guest52652> Ich habe ne frage ! seit ich Ubuntu Installiert habe, habe ich unter unity keine titelleiste
<tiger208> Welches Ubuntu
<Guest52652> 11.04
<Guest52652> ps: HILFE
<Moritz24M> hey, ich wollte gerade den fglrx unter 11.04 für mein netbook installieren und den treiber dann aktivieren, allerdings bekomme ich beim bearbeiten von xorg.conf die Fehlermeldung: No protocol specified (gedit:10294): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0 Das ganze in ner chroot-Umgebung. Was ist das?
<mgolisch> laueft x11?
<mgolisch> und existiert dieses display?
<mgolisch> also :0.0 ?
<geser> itu: fat kennt keine user, du musst beim mounten die passende UID und GID mitgeben, die zu haben möchtest
<itu> thx
<koegs> Guest52652: generell nicht oder bei maximierten fenstern nicht?
<koegs> ach er ist schon wieder weg
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: du hast x11 laufen ja?
<tiger208> Guest52652 ist gleich wieder da
<tiger208> ps: können nicht maximiert werden
<michi_> von einem anderen rechner, auf dem ubuntu läuft, kann ich auch nicht auf meine freigabe zugreifen, selbe fehlermeldung.
<koegs> tiger208: gleiche person oder nur gleicher anschluss?
<tiger208> wir sitzen nebeneinander
<koegs> warum fragst du ihn dann nach der ubuntu-version? O.o
<tiger208> damit es alle mitkriegen
<koegs> und es fehlen die fensterdekorationen oder was?
<davids> einfach die obere leiste
<davids> vom fenster
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, also mi lsmod finde ich ihn nicht...
<davids> hä
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: ich meine du bist in ner grafischen oberflaeche ja? oder was?
<Moritz24M> jo
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: und im terminal bist du in nen chroot gegangen?
<Moritz24M> ja weil ich, wenn ich normal boote, nur nen cshwarzen bildschirm sehe und mir dachte es könnte daran liegen, dass nur der freie treiber installiert ist
<koegs> davids: probier doch mal bitte compiz --replace und unity-reset
<davids> okaay...?
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: du kannst einfach mal nen neues terminal oeffnen und xhost + eingenen, dann kann jeder auf dieses x11 display zugreifen
<mgolisch> also auch das programm aus deinem chroot
<koegs> sorry. heisst unity --reset
<mgolisch> wobei du ja auch einfach nano nehmen koenntest anstatt gedit
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> wobei vermutlich geht das garnicht, weil im chroot diese sockets von dem x11 server agrnicht da sind.. naja ich wuerd einfach nano nehmen
<mgolisch> oder vi
<ring0> vim ftw ;)
<mgolisch> yeah das vi ist eh vim bei ubuntu
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, ja das xhost + hat jedenfalls nichts gebracht... jetzt kommt irgend ne GConf Error message die sich andauernd wiederholt....
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, ah jetzt hat er die datei doch geöffnet... die ist aber komplett leer... ist das normal?!
<mgolisch> vertippt?
<Moritz24M> hm xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<davids> klappt nicht
<mgolisch> mach das viech halt einfach mit nano auf im chroot
<mgolisch> oder starte gedit von ausserhalb des chroots mit dem vollen pfad also gedit /mnt/sonstwas/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michi_> fehlt mir, damit ich gescheit meine freigabe machen kann, noch irgend ein paket? bin aber nach der anleitung dazu auf eurer ubuntuusers wiki vorgegangen...
<mgolisch> michi_: was ist das fuer ne freigabe?
<jokrebel> hi
<mgolisch> jokrebel: huhu
<michi_> in nautilus die dateifreigabe
<mgolisch> ich mein woher kommt die?
<mgolisch> das ist auf deinem pc freigegeben?
<michi_> ich würde gerne im heimnetz meine filme und musik freigeben. das ganze zeugs is auf ner intern verbauten sata platte drauf. ext4. mein system is ubuntu 11.04 64
<mgolisch> ah okay
<koegs> davids: bitte keine ungefragten qrys, dies hier ist der channel für hilfe
<davids> okay 
<mgolisch> und du hast es freigegeben im nautilus ueber rechte maustaste freigabe
<mgolisch> oder wie das heisst
<davids> ..aber ich brauch hilfe
<mgolisch> dann frag hier
<thomasfuston> dann frage hier
<davids> hab ich ja schon als user
<michi_> ja, auf den symbolen, die das betrifft, is auch das pfeilchen dafür, dass es freigegeben is...
<mgolisch> michi_: und von nem anderen rechner gehts auch nicht?
<mgolisch> michi_: die freigabe wird aber angezeigt ja? du kannst sie nur nicht einhaengen?
<deem> davids: was heißt denn, die obere leiste vom fesnter fehlt?
<michi_> von nem anderen rechner aus kann ich darauf nicht zugreifen.
<deem> davids: kannst du da mal nen screenshot von machen?
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, ja leider auch in nano ist die datei einfach leer
<deem> Moritz24M: vermutlich weil die datei nicht exisitert
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: ja kann sein die muss nicht zwingend da sein
<deem> Moritz24M: machmal ein ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgolisch> Moritz24M: er macht dann einfach sone auto erkennung
<michi_> auf meinem rechner, da kann ich auf alles zugreifen, nur in netzwerk, da werden ordner angezeigt, aber wenn ich da rein will, sagt der, dass der windowsspeicher nicht eingehängt werden kann...
<davids> wie soll ichs senden?
<deem> davids: den screenshot lädst du irgendwo hoch und pastest dann den link hier
<mgolisch> michi_: auch von nem anderen rechner aus?
<michi_> ja
<mgolisch> michi_: okay, hast du dich richtig angemeldet? also mit benutzernamen etc?
<michi_> bzw. da kommt diese meldung sofort, wenn ich in netzwerk auf MICHI-DESKTOP (so heißt das in workgroup) doppelklicke...
<mgolisch> komisch, laueft samba?
<michi_> könnte ich mich denn falsch an meinem desktop anmelden? hab ja nur in gdm mein namen drin, passwort rein, dann kommt gleich die unity oberfläche...
<michi_> wie kann ich überprüfen, ob samba läuft?
<Moritz24M> deem, mgolisch die datei existiert nicht. wohl aber existiert wenn ich das aus der chroot umgebung mache eine xorg.conf.save (wieso auch immer). heisst das ich kann die datei einfach neu anlegen und die betreffenden zeilen ausm wiki einfügen um den treiber zu aktivieren?
<mgolisch> michi_: ich mein von dem anderen rechner aus
<michi_> der is richtig angemeldet. und meine freigabe, da hab ich keine einschränkungen drin, wegen nutzername oder so... jeder im heimnetz hat lesezugriff.
<deem> Moritz24M: du kannst die datei einfach anlegen, ja. oder ohne x ein 
<mgolisch> michi_: zur not halt mal testen mit smbclient oder so ob du auf die freigabe zugreifen kannst
<mgolisch> michi_: oder mal mit diesem mit server verbinden dialog
<deem> "Xorg --configure" ausführen.
<mgolisch> da kannste auch gleich username und pw mit angeben
<michi_> das erst auf meinem rechner versuchen, dann vom anderen aus?
<mgolisch> ist eigentlich wurst
<michi_> ich würde nämlich auch gern von meinem NMT aus auf die freigabe zugreifen, dafür is die ja eigentlich gedacht. zum streamen der daten übers netzwerk...
<tiger208> zu davids: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-VlciW_Y3BWo/TjK_XioFGOI/AAAAAAAAANU/ry9JeG0uZTo/s1600/Bildschirmfoto.png
<shetlandpony> tiger208's url: http://tinyurl.com/3k6ljo8
<koegs> michi: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe möchtest du daten von deinem ubuntu-rechner freigeben?
<michi_> richtig. die daten sind auf ner 2tb platte, die intern verbaut is.
<koegs> ,samba? michi
<shetlandpony> michi, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<koegs> alternativ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server_gnome
<deem> davids: hast du irgendwie mit dem ccsm rumgespielt?
<mgolisch> hab auf meinem htpc nun einfach autofs+sshfs um auf meine filme usw zuzugreifen, viel praktischer als samba und gedoens
<mgolisch> :)
<tiger208> für davids nope frisch installiert
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, deem: habe jetzt die entsprechenden Zeilen in die xorg.conf geschrieben und schaue mal was jetzt beim reboot passiert ;)
<tiger208> für davids: unity stürtzt dauernd ab
<mgolisch> tiger208: schlechte grafikkarte?
<michi_> könnte das bei mir ein rechte problem sein?
<deem> tiger208: unterstützt sein rechner denn überhaupt unity?
<mgolisch> nim doch einfach ubuntu classic
<mgolisch> ist eh viel besser
<tiger208> für davids: Unity ist aber besser
<deem> meinung!!!!einself :P
<mgolisch> jaja muss jeder selbst wissen
<deem> tiger208: er soll mal mit dem classic modus in vebindung mit compiz testen. wenn da alles reibungslos läuft ist definitiv in unity irgendwas futsch oder der pc zu schlecht
<deem> tiger208: was nutzt er denn da fürn pc?
<mgolisch> netbook oder?
<tiger208> Tower
<mgolisch> naja eigentlich ist das interessante eh eher der grafik chip
<mgolisch> und die verwendeten treiber
<Moritz24M> mgolisch, deem: fett, läuft :) jetzt hat es mir zwar wieder andere sachen zerschossen aber okay^^
<davids2> also im "normalem" sind sie auch weg
<davids2> ..classik
<deem> davids2: was hast du denn für hardware?
<davids2> eigentlich nvida und intel
<deem> was heißt denn eigentlich? konkreter bitte
<tiger208> für davids: systemüberwachung geht nicht
<tiger208> Abgestürtzt
<koegs> mach doch erstmal nen memtest mit der kiste... beim booten shift gedrückt halten und memtest starten
<michi_> zugriffsrechte müssten passen... trotzdem lässt sich meine freigabe nicht einhängen...
<tiger208> mement
<tiger208> Ähhh.. Moment
<koegs> michi: wie hast du genau freigegeben?
<tiger208> ...dauert
<mgolisch> ich glaube usershares werden immer als nobody oder so zugegriffen
<michi_> in nautilus mit rechtsklick auf die ordner, die ich freigeben will, rechtsklick freigabeoptionen
<koegs> ist samba installiert?
<koegs> und hast du diese anleitung befolgt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server_gnome
<michi_> müsste alles drauf sein...
<michi_> ja, die hab ich durchgelesen, aber hat mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht....
<mgolisch> waer halt hilfreich wenn man die ganze fehlermeldung sehen koennte
<mgolisch> also das was samba wirklich als fehler sendet
<mgolisch> ich wuerd mal mit smbclient drauf zugreifen
<michi_> wie mach ich das? wär sicher am besten, wenn ich euch ne gescheite fehlermeldung präsentieren könnte...
<mgolisch> mach mal smbclient -L //rechnername/
<koegs> 1. überprüfen ob samba installiert ist, 2. Anleitung befolgen, 3. sagen von welchem rechner du nicht zugreifen kannst, was für ein OS da drauf ist usw.
<michi_> rechnername müsste michi-desktop sein? oder, wie finde ich den richtigen namen raus...
<ring0> michi_, cat /etc/hosts
<michi_> http://pastebin.com/b3cTCns5
<koegs> du hast die ordner nicht für gäste freigeben, pass das doch bitte in den optionen an
<michi_> das häkchen da is aber drin bei gästen...
<mgolisch> wo liegen diese daten?
<koegs> hm, hast recht, verhält sich anders als per Commandozeile
<mgolisch> ist zugriff fuer others auch erlaubt auf dem drüber liegenden verzeichnis?
 * ana_marx__ 
<koegs> naja, im ernst, ich würde es eher über das normale samba machen, ist schmerzfrei meiner meinung nach
<michi_> ich hab auf der wd platte den ordner Filme und Musik, die jeweils unterordner haben, freigegeben...
<michi_> is die ubuntu freigabe vllt nich so richtig? wie mach ich das mit richtigem samba?
<michi_> die freigabe sollte bei jedem systemstart da sein, die wd platte is in meiner fstab eingetragen.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server_gnome#Dateien-von-Windows-Partitionen-freigeben
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/3wpxqye |        Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<mgolisch> michi_: aber haben dort andere als du auch zugriff?
<ring0> sehe ich es richtig, dass quod libet replay gain nur nutzt, sofern ich das plugin unter plugins aktiviert habe und enable replay gain unter preferences - player
<koegs> oder ist da ein ext drauf?
<ring0> nicht ausreicht?
<mgolisch> ja ext4 sagte er
<mgolisch> glaub ich zumindest
<michi_> andere sollen nur lesezugriff haben. die ordner aber im ganzen heimnetz. incl nem netzwerkstreamer.
<koegs> michi: tu dir selbst nen gefallen und mach das mit nem normalen samba, da ist das in nullkommanix eingerichtet und so hab ich das hier auch inkl. NMT
<michi_> wenn ich das mit dem richtigen samba mache, sollte ich dann die andere freigabe deaktivieren?
<koegs> ja
<PBeck> hi
<michi_> hab da jetzt jedem zugriff erlauben, sowohl musik- als auch filme ordner...
<michi_> wie lässt sich am besten überprüfen, ob die freigabe funzt? welche pakete kann ich entfernen? wenn samba richtig läuft...
<ring0> was für eine blöde frage meinerseits, wird wohl zeit fürs wochenende :)
<michi_> samba is eingerichtet, aber nautilus kann die freigabe immer noch nich einhängen
<mgolisch> du hast die share nun per smb.conf eingerichtet?
<koegs> das ging aber ziemlich schnell O.o
<mgolisch> evtl smbd neu starten danach
<mgolisch> und du koenntest mal probieren ob du die share mit smbfs/cifs mounten kannst
<mgolisch> evtl hat auch nur dieses gvfs zeugs da irgend nen problem was nautilus verwendet
<koegs> ich bin erstmal weg
<mgolisch> hf
<mgolisch> ich mach mich auch mal heimwaerts
<davids3> hallo , wieder da. memtest hat nichts ergeben
<mailix> hallo
<soc> hi
<soc> http://video.golem.de/desktop-applikationen/5362/ubuntu-landscape.html
<soc> weiß jemand ob man das auch als "privatkunde" kaufen kann?
<michi_> ich habs mit der samba (gui) eingerichtet...
<mailix> wie setze ich denn bei "ubuntu-server" die ip-adresse manuell in der konsole?
<soc> und ob das für das management von 3-5 maschinen sinn macht?
<michi_> wie starte ich samba neu?
<Fuchs> mailix: ifconfig 
<TheInfinity> soc: kaufen können wirst dus sicher. obs sinn macht wag ich eher zu bezweifeln.
<soc> ja, das frage ich mich halt
<soc> wenn ich dadurch zeit sparen könnte, wäre das ne überlegung werd
<soc> ich frage mich halt, obs nicht sinn machen würde das in ubuntu one zu integrieren
<soc> also ein abgespecktes angebot für "privatmenschen" daraus zu machen
<TheInfinity> michi_: service smbd restart
<TheInfinity> michi_: wie alle services eben
<iqualfragile> hi
<iqualfragile> ich sehe hier grad einen seehr komischen bug bei mir auf dem desktop
<mailix> wie komme ich aus "man" wieder raus? strg+c klappt nicht ...
<iqualfragile> ich hab grad im hintergrund minimiert ein video auf youtube laufen
<iqualfragile> q
<iqualfragile> in opera
<michi_> und nach neustart? 
<iqualfragile> jetzt sehe ich das video bei mir auf dem desktop
<michi_> service smbd restart hab ich gemacht
<mailix> iqualfragile: danke, wieso ist das in jedem programm anders ... grml egal.
<michi_> nautilus zeigt in netzwerk garnix mehr an. windows-netzwerk 0 objekte
<sdx23> mailix: q und f10 sind relativ verbreitet.
<mailix> Fuchs: hmmm.. man "ifconfig" hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen … ist das deutsch?
<iqualfragile> und nicht nur da, sondern auch wenn ich den desktopwürfel drehe sehe ich ein stück des videos
<iqualfragile> seehr seltsam
<mailix> wo issn die "ifconfig" textdatei wo man das konfiguriren kann - die manuelle ip vergabe ...
<iqualfragile> mein hintergrund ist schwarz un nur die schwarzen stellen haben hintendrann das video der rest nicht
<TheInfinity> mailix: /etc/network/interfaces
<Fuchs> mailix: das ist ein Befehl fuer die Konsole, ifconfig <interface> <ip adresse>
<Fuchs> mailix: dauerhaft ist es die /etc/network/interfaces
<mailix> Fuchs: dachte mit dem befehl ifconfig ruf ich nur die infos ab .... zur konfiguartion muss ich ne textdatei editieren ...
<TheInfinity> michi_: ist das windows oder n linux samba server? und was hast du als client?
<TheInfinity> mailix: du kannst mit ifconfig auch ips temporär setzen
<michi_> ich wollte erst auf meinem rechner auf die freigabe zugreifen...
<mailix> wie sollte man die manuelle ip-vergabe denn einstellen? - über das editieren der textdatei, oder über den befehl ifconfig?
<TheInfinity> mailix: temporär = bis zum nächsten reboot ifconfig, sonst die textdatei interfaces
<mailix> TheInfinity: thx
<sdx23> ,interfaces? hier findest du auch was dazu, mailix 
<shetlandpony> hier findest du auch was dazu, mailix, interfaces ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mailix> danke - query?
<mailix> achso isn bot ;)
<mailix> ok
<TheInfinity> mailix: wenn das nur alle so schnell begreifen würden @ bot ;)
<davids3> bei reset ist für kurze zeit alles wieder da
<davids3> (fensterleiste
<davids3> )
<michi_> wie kann ich jetzt überprüfen ob samba läuft und was da genau freigegeben is?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Mein KVM Gast ist runtergefahren und lief zuvor im Vollbildmodus, kann mir wer sagen wie ich da wieder raus komme?
<michi_> nautilus zeigt wieder ordner an, aber immer wieder die fehlermeldung, dass der windows-speicher nicht eingehängt werden kann...
<michi_> hier meine smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/hkhrSaQD
<TheInfinity> michi_: welcher rechner mit welchem betriebssystem fungiert nun als server - und welcher als client?
<michi_> mein rechner is der server. der client hauptsächlich eine syabas popcorn a200, aber auch andere rechner im heimnetz. ein lappi, der im mom mit einer ubuntu 11.04 live cd läuft (da muss erst noch alles andere eingerichtet werden) und 2 andere rechner auf denen ebenfalls ubuntu läuft. die von meinem bruder.
<michi_> deshalb soll eben jeder im heimnetz lesend zugreifen können.
<TheInfinity> michi_: kommst du mit smb://IP.DEINES.RECHNERS.HIER von den ubuntu clients auf deinen server?
<TheInfinity> ip. nicht name. :)
<TheInfinity> michi_: und was sagt das log?
<michi_> was meinst mit .HIER?
<michi_> passt für ne gescheite freigabe meine smb.conf soweit?
<TheInfinity> michi_: deine IP soll dahin
<TheInfinity> ne ipv4 IP hat nun mal 4 teile
<michi_> ach so... in nem terminal das ganze eingeben?
<k1l> michi_: hier nochmal was zum aufbau: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf
<TheInfinity> michi_: nein. mit verbunden zum server bei nautilus
<k1l> vor allem warum sind die ; da bei deinen freigaben?
<michi_> weiß ich nicht... müssen die ; raus?
<TheInfinity> michi_: wer hat die config denn geschrieben?
<michi_> ich hab die ganze einrichtung mit system-config-samba gemacht.
<TheInfinity> urgs.
<TheInfinity> versuch aber erstmal so zu verbinden.
<k1l> michi_: lies doch mal den wiki eintrag zu der smb.conf. da gibts was zu verstehen. abtippen reicht da nicht
<TheInfinity> wie oben erwöhnt.
<TheInfinity> k1l: die smbd.conf müsste eigentlich schon gehen. nur dürfte ihm sein dnsd fehlen
<koav> hallo, ich hätte da eine Frage zum Ubuntu Server - wie kann ich denn eine SSH attacke unterbinden bzw gibt es da ein programm das nach 3 oder 5 versuchen die IP für X minuten sperren kann? wenn ja welches ist denn da zu empfehlen?
<TheInfinity> koav: fail2ban
<koav> TheInfinity: muss ich da etwas konfigurieren oder einfach nur apt-get?
<TheInfinity> koav: bei ssh reicht apt-get
<TheInfinity> koav: anschauen würd ich mir das trotzdem mal
<rumpe1> koav, normal reicht schon ein anderer port, um den allermeisten ssh-attacken die luft aus den segeln zu nehmen
<deem> koav: ansonsten gibt es auch noch denyhost
<koav> was ist da nun besser denyhost oder fail2ban?
<rumpe1> koav, oder es gibt wohl noch son knock-teil, bei dem man erst bei den richtigen ports in der richtigen reihenfolge "anklopfen" muss :>
<TheInfinity> koav: mal schauen was das ding eigentlich so macht. einfach nur um zu kontrollieren was du da für software installiert hast. kurzen überblick über conf file etc. lohnt sich wenn man dann mal irgendwas korrigieren muss wenn man vorher weiss was man da installiuert hat.
<deem> koav: das darfst du ganz für dich selbst entscheiden. denyhosts arbeitet mit der datei /etc/hosts.deny und fail2ban mit iptables regeln
<koav> das problem ist ich bin nur die urlaubsvertretung xD
<TheInfinity> denn egal was du machst - dokumentiere es ;)
<koav> das sowieso
<koav> rumpe1: das knock teil wird es wohl nach dem urlaub werden aber momentan hilft das ja nicht
<deem> koav: wenn du dich mit iptables auskennst nimm fail2ban oder vertrau darauf, das es seinen job richtig macht oder aber nimm denyhosts. das ist eigentlich recht übersichtlich gehalten, weil es einfach nur einen eintrag nach /etc/hosts.deny schreibt in form von protokoll:ip
<koav> habe noch nie mit iptables gearbeitet...glaub es wird zeit...
<koav> deem: fail2ban sollte doch eigendlich wenn ich das hier richtig lese schon richtig eingestellt sein bei ubuntu oder? sieht jedenfalls okay aus wenn ich so die hilfe betrachte
<deem> joa. was TheInfinity vorhin auch sagte
<k1l> koav: prinzipiell ja. aber die chance sich selbst auszusperren ist nicht grade klein :)  deswegen ruhig mal wissen was man da fummelt.
<koav> k1l: dank fester ip gibts da soooo große probleme nicht - das schlimmste was passieren kann - ich muss ins büro
<michi_> die ordner werden angezeigt, aber der inhalt nicht...
<michi_> irgendwas stimmt bei mir noch nicht... ich paste noch mal meine smb.conf. bitte die mal genauer angucken, ob da vllt irgendwas den zugriff oder so behindert...
<michi_> http://pastebin.com/fbTU5Hq9
<TheInfinity> michi_: schau ins log
<michi_> welche log?
<TheInfinity> michi_: /var/log/samba/
<michi_> ich kenn mich mit logs nich wirklich aus...
<TheInfinity> lesen. wenn du was net verstehst: googlen
<TheInfinity> wenn zu wenig drinsteht: loglevel erhöhen
<k1l> michi_: hast du den wiki artikel zur samba conf mal durchgearbeitet?
<michi_> ja, hab ich durchgelesen
<michi_> hier die log für michi-desktop: (mein rechner)
<michi_> http://pastebin.com/g5XwyBZx
<TheInfinity> michi_: steht doch da was das problem ist
<michi_> der kommt da nicht drauf, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wo das problem liegen könnte...
<TheInfinity> du hast keine leserechte. steht da doch diverse male.
<michi_> stimmt da was mit den rechten allgemein nicht? also für die daten auf der platte?
<TheInfinity> du kannst nicht mit jedem user auf alle daten zugreifen. wäre auch irrsinn. also - kümmer dich drum dass der richtige user drauf zugreift.
<michi_> das sagt ls -la für den filme ordner:
<michi_> drwxrwx---.  6 michael michael      4096 2011-04-23 22:00 Filme
<koav> soo..ich hab nun ssh+apache+sshddos aktiviert...ich hoffe das reicht und ich sperre nicht gleich alles aus :-)
<TheInfinity> tjo. und mit welchem user verbindest du?
<koav> TheInfinity: meinst du mich?
<TheInfinity> nein michi_
<koav> okay ;)
<michi_> von der poppi aus und von nem lappi, der mit ner live cd läuft... bei beiden praktisch der gleiche fehler... nur dass poppi das aufm tv anders anzeigt. 
<TheInfinity> michi_: erkennst du was?
<michi_> ich kenn mich mit rechten noch nich so ganz aus... bzw. was muss ich einstellen, dass der zugriff funktioniert?
<TheInfinity> michi_: das ist logisches denken.
<TheInfinity> michi_: der user auf der live cd wird kaum michael lauten.
<TheInfinity> michi_: deine ordner haben aber nur leserechte für michael
<TheInfinity> was schliesst man daraus?
<michi_> ich komm nicht mal als michael (als solcher bin ich an meinem desktop angemeldet) mit meinem nautilus in die freigabe in netzwerk rein, aber natürlich, wenn ich WD anklicke... da geht eh alles...
<TheInfinity> kannst du dich nicht einloggen oder hast du keinen zugriff auf die einzelnen ordner?
<TheInfinity> das ist n entscheidender unterschied
<michi_> ich hab kein zugriff auf die ordner.
<michi_> der sagt da immer einhängen des windows-speichers fehlgeschlagen.
<TheInfinity> das ist n login problem
<TheInfinity> -> überprüfe die smb user
<TheInfinity> siehe ubuntuusers.de wiki wie man das macht
<TheInfinity> so. bin weg.
<michi_> oki
<koav> TheInfinity k1l deem  vielen dank für eure Hilfe - ich glaube nun sieht alles gut aus
<koav> ich wünsche euch einen schönen abend - ich werde nun nach hause gehen - vielen dank noch einmal für die schnelle und auch gute hilfe :-)
<michi_> der will immer noch nicht, und ich weiß einfach nicht, was ich noch einstellen kann oder soll...
<seven_> michi_: lies doch das log und google was du nicht verstehst
<LupusE> hi
<lumines> guten tag die herren
<lumines> ich habe hier gerade ein vermutlich simples problem
<lumines> ich will per echo "em28xx card="25"" >> /etc/modules ein modul hinzufügen
<lumines> hatte hier mal einen dvbt stick von einer bekannten und bekam es per modprobe ans laufen
<bekks> echo ""em28xx card=\"25\"" >> /etc/modules
<lumines> thx!
<bekks> s/"/\\"/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: echo \\""em28xx card=\"25\"" >> /etc/modules
<bekks> FALSCH.
<lumines> ich wollte gerade danach fragen :3
<bekks> echo "\"em28xx card=\"25\"" >> /etc/modules
<bekks> So.
<lumines> ok
<lumines> ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die anführungszeichen überhaupt notwendig sind
<lumines> aber naja, muss sie ausprobieren
<xxanonymousxx> ubuntu 11.04 - über software-center lässt sich die packet quelle natty-partner nicht hinzufügen .... die brauch ich aber für adobe flash - bitte um hilfe
<seven_> hi, womit kann ich am besten einen USB-Stick mit einem ISO image bootfähig machen ? das ISO ist kein Ubuntu ;)
<dadrc> xxanonymousxx, nimm einfach Synaptic -- damit sollte das problemlos gehen
<dadrc> seven_, unetbootin kann beliebige ISOs auf Sticks packen
<seven_> dadrc: ok, Danke !
<ring0> seven_, unetbootin ist die richtige wahl. du musst den stick vorher partitionieren und formatieren. bei fat funktionierte bei mir nur fat16, als kleiner hint, sonst war kein booten vom stick möglich
<seven_> ring0: Danke !
<rebugger> nabend
<rabe_> abend
<rebugger> seit ich gebrauchte thinkpads kaufe, gibts nichts mehr groß mit einrichtung und co zu tun - man langweilt sich zu tode.
<rabe_> ist es möglich auf einen live-usb-stick die updates aus der persistence zu integrieren? oder generell einen live stick mit zusatzprogrammen zu machen?  ich kann leider keine documentation dazu finden
<ppq> rabe_: stichwort: live-cd-remastering
<ppq> einfacher weg:
<ppq> ,uck? rabe_
<shetlandpony> Sorry ppq, ich weiss nichts ueber uck, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit uck. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche uck' zum suchen nach Informationen
<rabe_> danke :)
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> rabe_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Customization_Kit
<rabe_> dankeschön, bbl 
<ppq> rabe_: kompliziert und nicht schritt für schritt anzuwenden, aber tiefgehender: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<rabe_> ppq: danke, kompliziert macht gar nichts wenn die dokumentation gut ist. ich habe schon mit winbuilder gearbeitet
<rabe_> rt und nicht schrit
<ppq> rabe_: naja, der artikel ist nicht aktuell, aber google einfach nach livecd remastering, casper, squashfs, isolinux, ...
<rabe_> jo danke, mach ich.
<ppq> uck ist aber benutzbar und macht gute resultate, nimm das ruhig
<rabe_> bye bye
<Gaertner> wie ist der befehl um die desktop effekte deaktiviren
<zeitgeist2012> hallo!
<zeitgeist2012> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das gateway meines usb-modems (handy) mit hilfe von dem terminal herausfinde?
<zeitgeist2012> $route -n
<zeitgeist2012> macht es schon mal nicht
<Gaertner> deaktivieren
<icewaterman> hi, gibt es ein ppa repository für einen nouveau treiber, der 3d unterstützt?
<icewaterman> und wenn ja wo?
<jokrebel> icewaterman: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA kennst Du? Und Googlen nach "ubuntu nouveau 3d" bringt noch jede Menge andere Treffer.
<icewaterman> jokrebel: kenne ich, ich will aber unter keinen umständen den treiber selbst bauen müssen
<icewaterman> daher kommt für mich nur ein fertiges repository in frage
<bekks> icewaterman: Dann musst du damit leben wie es ist.
<icewaterman> bekks: hmm, ich würde den nvidia treiber ja gern nehmen, aber der tuts nicht mit kernel 3.0 und nen selbst compileten kernel 3.0 muss ich benutzen, weil der standard ubuntu kernel sich immer kommentarlos weghängt, wenn ich den uaf dem laptop boote
<zeitgeist2012> $netstat 
<jokrebel> icewaterman: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass selbst wenn es da ein PPA gäbe, Du hier dafür keinen support hast?
<zeitgeist2012> macht es auch nicht
<zeitgeist2012> bekomme nur die lokale ips angezeigt, kein gateway
<icewaterman> jokrebel: support is mir wurscht,
<icewaterman> jokrebel: support bringt mir eh nur bedingt was, weil ich einen custom kernel benutze(n muss)
<Skullcrasher> moin
<Skullcrasher> wie kann ich ein gnome-terminal im home ordner starten bei den tastenkombinationen?
<Skullcrasher> hab als tastenkombination alt+t und als befehl gnome-terminal
<Skullcrasher> aber der startet immer bei /
<zeitgeist2012> Skullcrasher: dann bist du wohl als root eingeloggt, würde ich sagen
<Skullcrasher> nein eigtl nicht
<Skullcrasher> ganz normales userkonto
<pARESit> mal in man gnome-terminal nachgeschaut 
<icewaterman> Skullcrasher: gib in der shell mal whoami ein
<pARESit> in terminal geht das mit --working-directory=
<icewaterman> dann weisst du ob du root bist oder nicht
<Skullcrasher> steht nur mein username
<zeitgeist2012> bist du sicher, dass die tastenkombi nicht das su-terminal aufruft?
<Skullcrasher> ja
<Skullcrasher> ruft einfach nur
<Skullcrasher> gnome-terminal auf
<Skullcrasher> ah ok
<Skullcrasher> mit --working-directory gehts
<Skullcrasher> thx
<Skullcrasher> geb ich halt im befehlt noch mit an
<jokrebel> cu
<zeitgeist2012> jemand eine idee bez. routing tabelle vom usb modem? wie komme ich an meine ip (gateway)?
<noowa> zeitgeist2012: die externe, oder wie?
<zeitgeist2012> jep
<zeitgeist2012> die interne kriege ich über $route -n
<zeitgeist2012> raus
<zeitgeist2012> oder netstat
<noowa> zeitgeist2012: iptools.com oder ähnliche. im wiki ist ein skript.
<noowa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Basheinzeiler?highlight=Pw Tbaustell Zip Zextern#ffentliche-IP-Adresse-anzeigen
<zeitgeist2012> schau ich mir an, danke... hab etwas langsame verbindung unterwegs ...
<zeitgeist2012> ja, aber das ist genau das was ich nicht will :)
<zeitgeist2012> sitze hinter tor und will herausfinden, ob meine ip wirklich gut umgeleitet wird. heißt, dass ich erstmal "vor ort" wissen muss, wie meine ip ist und dann auf den seiten im netz abgleichen kann
<zeitgeist2012> wahlweise würde auch traceroute helfen, wenn ich mit dem genauer auskennen würde
<zeitgeist2012> es muss doch eigentlich über "route" gehen...
<regenbogenfuesse> kennt jemand ein lightweightiges  .rtf  editor aus den  repos?
<noowa> zeitgeist2012: nein, traceroute ist wirklich ehr was du willst.
<zeitgeist2012> noowa: meinst du den befehl oder die gui aus der systemverwaltung (dort heißt die netzwerkverwaltung)
<noowa> zeitgeist2012: den befehl
<zeitgeist2012> noowa: muss erstmal laden und installieren... wie schon gesagt unterwegs alles etwas langsam...
<zeitgeist2012> noowa: so, hab das ding :) scheint zu gehen. es ist aber das gleiche wie die gui, zumindest auf den ersten blick. danke sehr!
<funkeyy> hi all! gibt es die Möglichkeit http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Breathe+and+Smile?content=55236 auf Ubuntu 10.04 zum laufen zu bringen?
<strohhalm> wenn du n gnome2.x hast bestimmt
<funkeyy> hab ich..
<strohhalm> dann viel spaß :=)
<funkeyy> ;)
<ohhi> gibs eigentlich ne möklichkeit die drehgeschwindigkeit der hd zu ändern ? meine scheint mir auch ohne zugriff recht laut
<koegs> ohhi: nein
<ohhi> schade -.-
<frostschutz> hast du sie entkoppelt, das hilft manchmal schon
<strohhalm> koegs: spannung senken?
<koegs> das wäre erstens kein ubuntu-thema und zweitens würde das nix bringen
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-30
<rabe_> wie führe ich einen befehl auf ubuntu aus? bzw was ist die tasenkombination für "run"?
<dAnjou> rabe_: was willst du tun?
<emexy95> guten morgen
<emexy95> habe ein problem mit der monitorerkennung
<emexy95> habe gestern problemlos meinen Monitor gewechselt. jetzt beim neustart bekomm ich nur eine kleine auflösung hin, obwohl gestern noch die gewollte auflösung eingestellt war
<emexy95> wenn ich in die bildschirmkonfiguration rein gehe, erkennt er den monitor nicht mal
<emexy95> hat wer eine lösung?
<rink> guten Morgen
<rink> Hi, weiß jemand wo ich die Scannerliste für xsane oder sane finden kann?
<noowa> rink: google nach "sane supported devices", das sane-projekt hat da seiten für die einzelnen versionen.
<rink> Danke
<pr0b0t0> moin
<mafio_> a
<mafio_> exit
<klaas> hey, hat noch jemand probleme mit firefox seit dem 5.0 update? bei mir hängt der sich regelmäßig auf wenn ich ihn beende wegen adblockplus oder einem anderen script das nicht beendet werden kann
<sonotos> klaas: firebug laufen?
<klaas> ja
<sonotos> wenn ja mach ein update auf das neue firebug 1.8
<klaas> sollte inkompatible addons nicht automatisch updated werden? :)
<sonotos> klaas: die 1.7.x war in kombination mit ff5 sehr langsam und instabil
<sonotos> 1.8 gibts erst seit gestern
<sonotos> hoffe das hilft, meine probleme sind seit dem weg
<klaas> okay, danke ich test es mal
<klaas> aber eigentlich sollten die addons automatisch updated werden oder?
<bullgard4_> "Fatal server error: Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error." Was ist hier mit "batchbuffer" gemeint?
<rabe_> hi, ich versuche gerade ubuntu auf einem eeepc zu installieren. nachdem ich  auswähle das ich paralell zu windows installieren will restartet der rechner (also vor der partitionsauswahl) ideen?
<sonotos> klaas: 1.8 is afaik noch nicht auf der mozilla addon seite, nur auf getfirebug.com daher wird das vermutlich noch nicht als update angeboten
<bullgard4_> rabe_: Deatails zu Deiner Datenquelle fehlen.
<bullgard4_> -a
<rabe_> hab einen workaround gefunden, liegt an der hardware.
<rabe_> wie bekomme ich die konsole auf? ^^
<sash_> Wenn "Die Konsole" eine tty sein soll, dann mit Strg+Alt+F2 zum Beispiel.
<rabe_> danke
<rabe_> und wie geht die dann wieder zu?
<sash_> Strg+Alt+F1 oder F7 oder F8. Je nachdem, wo bei Ubuntu der X-Server läuft, das hab ich nicht im Kopf.
<sash_> Vorher mit exit verlassen, sonst bleibst du da angemeldet.
<rabe_> ok, dankesehr
<sash_> Du kannst Konsolten aber natürlich auch in der grafischen Umgebung starten, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<rabe_> stört das, wenn ich dort angemeldet bleibe?
<sash_> An sich nicht, nein. Nur kann da dann einer dran, wenn du nicht am Rechner bist, aber die GUI gesperrt hast.
<rabe_> achso, das macht gar nix :)
<lucas_> hallo, wo speichert apt-get die dateien build-deb und source ?
<dadrc> source im working dir, build-debs da, wo sie hingehören
<lucas_> es geht darum das ich conky comilieren mag
<lucas_> weisst du zufällig wie das geht ?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky/Kompilieren angeguckt?
<lucas_> jo
<dadrc> Aber?
<lucas_> da steht man soll in den ordner mit dem quellcode wechseln
<lucas_> wo ist der ?!
<dadrc> da, wo du apt-get source eingegeben hast
<sash_> apt-get source lädt Dateien in das Verzeichnis runter, in dem man sich gerade befindet.
<lucas_> ah ok
<lucas_> danke soweit :D
<lucas_> dann müsste ich doch mit cd conky darein wechseln können oder ?
<lucas_> ok passt
<kleinerdrache> hallo
<kleinerdrache> kann es sein, dass unity sich links nicht mehr schließt, wenn man kde programme verwendet?
<k1l> du meinst das panel bleibt immer vor den anwendungen?
<kleinerdrache> das problem tritt bei mir hauptsächlich mit digikam auf, wenn digikam läuft dann aber auch bei evolution und firefox, wenn ich digikam schließe funktionierrt unity wieder normal.  ist das bekannt?
<kleinerdrache> k1l, ja, genau
<dadrc> Also, bei Firefox passiert es bei mir nicht.
<k1l> versuch mal das panel mit digikam nach links zu schieben
<kleinerdrache> dadrc, wenn ich nur firefox am laufen habe, passiert mir das auch nicht, wenn ich aber digikam am laufen habe, gehts auch bei firefox nicht in den hintergrund
<kleinerdrache> k1l, digikam hab ich normalerweise maximiert
<dadrc> kleinerdrache, achso. Sorry, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden.
<auftisch> direkt nach dem L?schen von Dateien ist mein M?lleimer leer. auch unter /home/daniel/.local/share/Trash/files nichts. dr?cke ich auf "M?lleimer leeren", wird aber der Speicherplatz freigegeben
<k1l> hatte davon mal was gelesen. weiss aber nicht mehr bei welchen programmen das war und wie man es weg bekommt. weiss nur noch das mit dem wegschieben
<kleinerdrache> k1l, und interessanterweise passiert das auch nicht gleich sondern erst wenn digikam eine weile läuft
<kleinerdrache> k1l ok, ich probier es mal
<bullgard4_>  Banshee 2.0.0 unter Natty > Musik > Nicht gehört spielt ein Stück zuende ab, springt zum nächsten Stück und löscht  "auf einmal" nicht mehr dieses Stück aus dieser Playlist. Das übernächste Stück spielt es zuende, und  dann bleibt Banshee stehen. Fehlermeldungen http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . Vor 2 Stunden verhielt sich Banshee noch völlog normal. Abhilfe?
<bullgard4_> s/völlog/völlig/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_ meant:  Banshee 2.0.0 unter Natty > Musik > Nicht gehört spielt ein Stück zuende ab, springt zum nächsten Stück und löscht  "auf einmal" nicht mehr dieses Stück aus dieser Playlist. Das übernächste Stück spielt es zuende, und  dann bleibt Banshee stehen. Fehlermeldungen http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . Vor 2 Stunden verhielt sich Banshee noch völlig normal. Abhilfe?
<noowa> auftisch: löschen von dateien wo? nebenbei: deine umlaute sind kaputt, auf freenode ist utf8 gebräuchlich, falls du das umstellen magst.
<auftisch> unter Downloads in meinem home Ordner. da war gerade definitiv nichts. jetz tauchen sie auf. versteh ich nicht
<auftisch> t?st
<k1l> auftisch: welches ubuntu? wie löscht du sie? welcher dateimanager?
<szal> auftisch: fäil
<k1l> auftisch: nicht bestanden
<auftisch> 11.04. rechtsklick, in den m?lleimer verschieben, nautilus (so hei?t der doch immer noch, oder?). ich muss dann einmal qutim neustarten.
<bekks> auftisch: Deine Umlaute sind kaputt.
<szal> bekks: Schnellmerker
<auftisch> täst
<szal> aha
<deem> toll. das kubuntu scheint kaputt installiert zu sein. "chroot: cannot run command '/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<szal> haste devpts und /proc im Chroot eingehängt?
<auftisch> vor allen Dingen aktualisiert sich nautilus zu selten, wenn ich auf Mülleimer leeren klicke, bleiben die Dateien noch ewig da stehen, nur wenn ich F5 drücke, ist alles leer
<deem> szal: natürlich. seh ich aus als wär ichn anfänger? :P
<szal> deem: bin grad net informiert, wie du aussiehst :P
<noowa> deem: hat der herr eventuell in ein 64bit system chrooten wollen? von 32bit aus?
<deem> #+&/($% verkacktes unetbootin. ich hab 64bit runtergeladen >_>
<deem> boah... warum is das ein 32bit system? ich glaubs net
<szal> löl
<bekks> deem: Weil Du das so heruntergeladen hast.
<bekks> Das ist klassisches PEBKAC :)
<deem> bekks: hab ich nicht. ich hab in unetbootin 10.04_live_x64 ausgewält
<deem> ausgewählt*
<szal> deem: eben, x64
<deem> naja. letz try again
<deem> szal: x64 is 64bit. x86 bzw i386 bzw i686 is 32bit
<szal> exactly
<noowa> auftisch: nicht laufender famd? allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das den noch nutzt. wenn es das aber tut, dann ist das eine erklärung.
<deem> szal: entdecke den fehler in deiner aussage.
<bekks> deem: Hast Du denn auch ein 64Bit Medium benutzt? Unetbootin lädt ja selbst nichts herunter.
<sash_> Doch, kann es.
<deem> bekks: unetbootin lädt sehr wohl selbst was runter
<auftisch> famd ist gar nicht installiert
<noowa> auftisch: dann irrte ich mich eventuell und es nutzt den gar nicht.
<bekks> noowa: famd soll eine Erklärung für was sein?
<noowa> bekks: nicht aktulisierung von ordnerinhalten?
<bekks> noowa: Vollkommener Quatsch. Weisst Du, was famd ist und tut?
<noowa> bekks: aenderungen in dateien ueberwachen, was ist daran so falsch?
<bekks> Was soll das mit dem Nicht-Auftauchen von Dateien zu tun haben können?
<noowa> bekks: verallgemeinernd wuede ich davon ausgehen, dass er auch ordner ueberwachen kann.
<bekks> Ja, kann famd auch. Aber was soll das damit zu tun haben können, dass Dateien nicht auftauchen?
<noowa> bekks: nun, wenn nautilus (nur) famd nutzt um das verzeichnis auf aenderungen zu ueberwachen, famd aber nicht laeuft, wird nautilus die dateien auch erst anzeigen, sobald man f5 drueckt.
<bekks> noowa: Das Dumme daran ist nur, dass Nautilus das nicht tut.
<noowa> bekks: deswegen schrieb ich, dass ich nicht sicher bin, ob es famd nutzt.
<noowa> was tut es denn?
<envy> kennt jemand eine möglichkeit, nur den firefox zu muten? ubuntu 10.10
<TheInfinity> envy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pavucontrol&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/3mh4kel | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- pavucontrol
<TheInfinity> envy: das war 20 sec googlen
<mailx> hi
<mailx> wo befindet sich denn das programm postfix, im dateiverzeichnis?
<mailx> ist weder unter /bin noch /sbin ...
<mailix> gibts keine suchfunktion in der bash/shell?
<DaBossDaChef> which postfix
<TheInfinity> mailix: find, locate, which.
<TheInfinity> mailix: du hast die wahl. alles drei unterschiedliche suchsorten
<mailix> thx, hab das programm gefunden, war unter /usr/sbin/ ...
<bullgard4_>  Banshee 2.0.0 unter Natty > Musik > Nicht gehört spielt ein Stück zuende ab, springt zum nächsten Stück und löscht  "auf einmal" nicht mehr dieses Stück aus dieser Playlist. Das übernächste Stück spielt es zuende, und  dann bleibt Banshee stehen. Fehlermeldungen http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . Vor 2 Stunden verhielt sich Banshee noch völlig normal. Abhilfe?
<funkeyy> HI all! ich habe neulich "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" ausgeführt... nun habe ich einen Rollstuhl-Mann in meinem gnome-Panel.. wie bekomme ich den wieder weg? (http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9915/screenshot1li.png)
<dAnjou> funkeyy: system -> einstellungen -> hilfstechnologien
<funkeyy> dAnjou, schon abgestellt
<funkeyy> geht trozdem nicht weg..
<funkeyy> Rechtsklick "geht nicht" i.e. öffnet keinen Reiter
<funkeyy> 10.04 GNOME 2.30.2 btw...
<mailix> hi ich bins nochmal
<davids3> Hallo an alle! ich habe hier ein problem. Ich habe unter unity und mittlerweile auch auf gnome keine fensterleiste( mit schließen, minimieren, maximieren). bei maximierten Fenster ist( zumindest be
<davids3> i Unity) alles da. kann
<bullgard4_> funkeyy: '~$ gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel' und danach: '~$ pkill gnome-panel'. (Aber vorher Backup machen!)
<davids3> mir jemand helfen?
<mailix> which postfix, zeigt mir zwar an, dass das programm im ordner /usr/sbin/postfix ist, wenn ich jedoch mit "ls" im ordner danach ausschau halte, ist das programm dort nicht zu sehen?
<funkeyy> bullgard4, im "/apps/panel/applets" isses nicht gelistet...
<mailix> seltsam ...
<bullgard4_> <ubottu>	davids3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mailix> wo befindet sich das programm postfix?
<bekks> mailix: "which postfix"
<deem> bullgard4_: wir sind hier im de channel. halt du dich da bitte auch dran
<davids3> bullgard sorry
<mailix> bekks: hab ich schon gesucht, 
<deem> davids3: du warst doch schonmal hier? wie verlief denn dein memtest?
<davids3> ereignislos
<mailix> bekks: es ist aber nicht im ordner /usr/sbin ...
<deem> davids3: heißt? ram ist in ordnung?
<bullgard4_> '~$ which postfix; /usr/sbin/postfix'
<mailix> bekks: obwohl mir which das anzeigt.
<davids3> ja
<deem> davids3: du hattest natty frisch installiert?
<davids3> alles in ordnung
<mailix> bullgard4_: wieso seh ich es dann nicht wenn ich mit ls, den inhalt des ordners anzeige?
<bekks> mailix: ls -l /usr/sbin/postfix
<davids3> deem: was? also ich habe vers.11.04 64-bit 
<mailix> bekks: was macht der parameter "-l" seltsam jetzt seh ichs .. ?!?
<deem> davids3: ja. nennt sich natty. ist das neuinstalliert oder schon älter?
<davids3> neuinstalliert (ca. eine woche her)
<deem> davids3: zwischenzeitlich irgendwas installiert? fremdquellen etc?
<davids3> team viewer 6 
<bullgard4_> mailix:  '~$ which postfix; /usr/sbin/postfix | grep postfix; -rwxr-xr-x  1 root    root        9564 2011-05-10 15:48 postfix'
<mailix> bekks: mein fensterrahmen war zu klein
<davids3> .. und ein paar sachen aus dem ubuntu software center
<mailix> bullgard4_: mein fensterrahmen war zu klein in putty
<mailix> ups
<mailix> sorry
<deem> hm...
<deem> davids3: mach nochmal ein "unity --reset" und ein "compiz --replace"
<davids3> schon gemacht. beim reset sind für ca. 1 sek. die ramen wieder da
<deem> davids3: was sagt denn das terminal, wenn du resettest?
<davids3> kommt keins
<davids3> .. ah teilweise stürtzt unity ab
<deem> davids3: was is das fürn rechner?
<deem> davids3: packst du mal bitte ein lshw in ein pastebin?
<davids3> deem: häh
<deem> davids3: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lshw | pastebinit"
<davids3> ps:(zur 1. frage) wie finde ich das heraus.
<deem> davids3: und den link pastest du dann bitte hier
<davids3> wie komm ich ann die eingabeaufforderung?
<deem> davids3: mit strg+alt+t
<bullgard4_> davids3: Gib mal die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+F1 ein. Was passiert da?
<belu> hi, ich hab hier einen htpc, mit ubuntu natty drauf. habe irgendwie Probleme mit supend to ram. sleepen geht, aufwecken auch. nur nicht über usb… per wake on lag kein ding. leider muss ich es aber per Tastatur wecken…. hat jemand ne Idee wo ich da suchen kann?
<belu> im bios ist sowohl maus als auch Tastatur aufgeführt. zum einschalten des pc´s
<davids3> in der menüleiste steht Terminal, aber ich seh keins
<deem> davids3: dann mach mal ein strg+alt+f1 und logg dich da ein. dort führst du dann die befehle aus.
<bullgard4_> belu: Eas meinst Du mit "htpc"?
<bullgard4_> belu: Was meinst Du mit "htpc"?
<belu> bullgard4_: das tut eigentlich nix zur Sache, ein home theater personal computer. aber es könnte auch ein normaler pc sein. es geht darum per usb Tastatur den pc zu wecken...
<sunset_NOVA> belu: vielleicht gibts im BIOS einen Eintrag: wkae on usb?
<sunset_NOVA> s/wkae/wake/
<shetlandpony> sunset_nova meant: belu: vielleicht gibts im BIOS einen Eintrag: wake on usb?
<belu> im bios von dem saus board gibt's einen Unterpunkt apm. dort kann man einstellen wer alles wecken kann. alles aktiv
<sunset_NOVA> Dann muss ich passen.
<davids3> ps. und was bringt das?
<deem> davids3: dann hast du nen link, den du hier pasten sollst
<bullgard4_> belu: Ich kenne die Lösung nicht.
<sunset_NOVA> belu: ich kann mir nur noch vorstellen, dass der PC beim suspend zum Energiesparen den USB nicht mehr mit genug Saft versorgt und der deswegen nicht mehr reagieren kann? Ich nehme an du nutzt ein USB-Keyboard/-Maus?
<bekks> bullgard4_: Das ist keine "Lösung" sondern eine Bezeichnung für den Einsatzzweck eines Rechners.
<davids3> krieg ich eigentlich so nen strich hin
<bekks> davids3: Was für einen Strich?
<davids3> der gerade am ende im befehl
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Meinst Du "|"?
<davids3> .. von deem
<davids3> ja
<bekks> alt+< drücken.
<bekks> ,pipe? davids3 
<shetlandpony> davids3: [konsole] Die | [genannt Pipe] leitet den Standard-Ausgabekanal [1=stdout] in den Standard-Eingabekanal [0=stdin] des nachfolgenden Befehls und dient so zum Verketten von Befehlen. Beispiel: ls /etc | sort -r [|]
<davids3> danke
<Moritz24M> scheisse, ich hab gerade ausversehen meinen profilordner von firefox im profilmanager gelöscht..... -.- wie kriege ich den am dümmsten wieder? mit testdisk oder so? weil im mülleimer sind die dateien leider nicht gelandet
<deem> Moritz24M: mit rm gelöscht?
<Moritz24M> ne, im profilmanager von firefox
<TheInfinity> Moritz24M: ohne backup - vergisses.
<bekks> mailix: Ohne Backup garnicht.
<sunset_NOVA> belu: Die letzte Möglichkeit, die mir noch einfällt ist im BIOS in den Power/ACPI/APM-Einstellungen nachzusehen. Vielleicht kann man da den USB-Port unter Saft halten.
<davids3> ...\655125
<dr_Evil> ich hab da ein problem mit tv wiedergabe mit kaffeine auf dem 2. monitor. und zwar läuft die nur im linken drittel. die restlichen zwei drittel bleiben schwarz
<dr_Evil> hat jemand einen tip woran das liegen könnte? VLC hatte zuerst das gleiche problem, aber nachdem ich videowiedergabe von "default" auf "X11 video output (XCB)" umgestellt habe, funktioniert das
<deem> davids3: komplett bitte
<mailix> bekks: backup?
<bekks> mailix: Das ging nicht an dich.
<noowa> bekks: was verwendet nautilus denn zur ueberwachung?
<wasubasa_> Hallo, ist es unter Ubuntu möglich beim VPN eine Ausnahme einzurichten, sodass bestimmte Hosts nicht mit dem VPN besucht werden sondern direkt?
<davids3> paste.ubuntu.com\655125
<bekks> noowa: Kein famd. :)
<bekks> wasubasa_: Wenn Du das VPN komplett administrierstm ja, ansonsten frag deinen Admin. :)
<deem> davids3: welchen treiber benutzt du? 
<noowa> bekks: sondern?
<TheInfinity> davids3: backslashs sind windows geschichten. probiers mal mit /
<TheInfinity> davids3: urls haben (fast) nie \
<davids3> sorry ( mist unity abgestürtzt, wie kann mans wieder starten?)
<davids3> im terminal
<deem> davids3: service gdm restart
<davids3> deem:hat nichts gebbracht
<deem> davids3: fehlermeldung?
<davids3> wart mal kurz ...
<davids3> ps: wie soll ichs kopieren
<deem> erm.. abschreiben würd ich sagen
<dr_Evil> fotohandy
<davids3> 3 zeilen
<belu> sunset_NOVA: also ich hab das mit meherern Tastaturen getestet, und auch eine maus als auch ein aktiven usb hub dazwischen geschaltet. Spannung is da. nur passiert nix
<davids3> ...?
<sunset_NOVA> belu: Tut mir leid, dann muss ich wirklich passen.
<ppq> davids3: text aus nem tty kopieren? gpm nutzen. mit gpm hast du eine maus im terminal. mit der kannst du text markieren, der ist dann autlomatisch in der zwischenablage. dann kannst du mit 'nano neuedatei.txt' eine neue datei anlegen und den inhalt per klick aufs mausrad reinkopieren.
<ppq> davids3: dann diese datei mit 'pastebinit neuedatei.txt' in einen pastebin packen und uns den link abschreiben. zu installierende pakete: gpm pastebinit
<davids3> ich kann ab ...dann nicht weiterlesen bitte der teil ab dann
<davids3> ps: was ist tty und gpm?
<ppq> davids3: , der ist dann autlomatisch in der zwischenablage.
<ppq> dann kannst du mit 'nano neuedatei.txt' eine neue datei anlegen und den inhalt per klick aufs mausrad reinkopieren.
<davids3> hallo y.
<ppq> davids3: tty ist das terminal, in das du mit strg+alt+f2 (oder ne andere f-taste) gewechselt bist
<davids3> ps. ppq: ich bin anfänger
<davids3>  und gpm
<ppq> davids3: gpm ist, wie gesagt, ein programm, mit dem du deine maus in diesem temrinal nutzen kannst
<davids3> ?
<ppq> ?
<ppq> wenn du verständnisfragen hast, stell sie bitte
<ppq> und zwar konkret :)
<davids3>  und wie soll ich das nutzen?
<ppq> davids3: einfach mit dem cursor den text markieren
<ppq> der ist dann in der zwischenablage
<ppq> gpm installierst du so:
<davids3>  welchen cursor? ich kann die maus nicht benutzen
<ppq> seufz
<davids3> sorry
<ppq> du musst gpm erst installieren:
<ppq> sudo apt-get install gpm pastebinit
<ppq> das bitte im terminal eingeben
<davids3> wird gemacht
<davids3> PS: Hi tiger208
<noowa> vielleicht waere es fuer den Anfang einfacher gewesen, die Ausgabe in eine Datei zu pipen.
<ppq> noowa: oder direkt an pastebinit, da hast du recht, ja
<tiger208> einfach die ausgabe mit befehl > Datei
<tiger208> umleiten
<deem> eher "sudo service gdm restart | pastebinit"
<dr_Evil> (sorry wegen dem fotohandy vorschlag, mir war nicht klar das es hier um nur drei zeilen geht, die ausserdem noch kopierbar sind)
<davids3> und wie soll ich sie, wenn sie markiert sind, kopieren?
<ppq> davids3: mit einem druck auf das mausrad. aber mach bitte lieber, was deem vorschlug, das ist einfacher als die ganze gpm-aktion.
<davids3> wieder da
<davids3> hat mich einfach abgemeldet
<ppq> davids3: das solltest du doch an dem rechner eingeben, an dem die grafische oberfläche nicht funktioniert und du im terminal bist :D
<davids3> .. sonst ist nichts passiert
<davids3> ich hab nur ein rechner und ich hatte "nur" keine seitenleisten starter etc.
<ppq> oh man.
<ppq> schönes missverständnis :)
<davids3> ... und ich benutz die nvidia x server settings
<davids3> ...( als treiber)
<davids3> ... und ich hab mein problem immer noch und keine zeit *auf die uhr blick*
<JANRY> a
<davids3> ...
<davids3> hallo
<davids3> ... jemand da?
<dadrc> ,frag? davids3 
<shetlandpony> davids3: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<davids3> ich hab schon gefragt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dan_de_ardeal> hallo zusammen, bin mit u-unity ohne unity unterwegs, meine compiz funktionalität ist gebrochen, wie kann ich defaults wiederherstellen oder wenigstens key-bindings aktivieren?!
<dadrc> davids3, weniger Ausrufezeichen bitte, danke.
<bullgard4_> dan_de_ardeal: Was ist mit Deinem Rechner los?
<dadrc> und ich bin gerade erst online gekommen, hab deine Frage also nicht gesehen...
<davids3> achso... Bei mir fehlen die fensterrahmen ... mit maximieren...( ah beitrag - !!!!!!!!!!!!!)
<davids3> sry
<dadrc> davids3, Ubuntu-Version? Compiz?
<davids3> 11.04 wie finde ich kompiz heraus
<tiger208> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401812/
<dadrc> davids3, benutzt du Unity?
<dan_de_ardeal> bullgard4_ alles ist ok, nur komme ich mit dem compiz-menü nicht zurecht, ich habe einige kästchen deaktiviert, dabei auch Key-Bindings verloren.. 
<davids3> meine daten http://paste.ubuntu.com/655125/ ja
<davids3> ... aber das gleiche auch unter gnome
<bullgard4_> dan_de_ardeal: Ah! Nun ist es verständlich.  Aber ich kann Dir nicht helfen, da ich kein Compiz verwende.
<dadrc> Aber jeweils mit Desktopeffekten, würd ich von ausgehen. Dann ist es mit Compiz.
<dadrc> davids3, hast du mal ein anderes Theme probiert?
<davids3>  wenns unter gnome genauso ist wird das ja auch kein theme ändern
<Fuchs> dan_de_ardeal: http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM#Profiles 
<dan_de_ardeal> bullgard4_ ok, wäre eine gute idee auch für mich, kubuntu mit kde3 war die letzte vertretbare desktop-welt, jetzt kommt man weder als haker, noch als einsteiger zurecht..
<dadrc> Wär ich mir nicht so sicher, aber gut, eine andere Idee hab ich noch. Hast du CCSM installiert?
<bullgard4_> dan_de_ardeal: Wenn Du ohne Compiz auskommen möchtest, dann log Dich aus, gib Deinen l
<davids3> dadrc:was meinst du mich
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Hast du?
<davids3> keine ahnung
<bullgard4_> dan_de_ardeal: Wenn Du ohne Compiz auskommen möchtest, dann log Dich aus, gib Deinen Loginnamen ein, geh in die untere Bildschirmleiste und wähle dort "Claassic Ubuntu" aus. Dann benötigst Du kein Compiz.
<dadrc> davids3, dann wohl nicht. Seit wann ist das denn so?
<davids3> seit ich glaub ubuntu installiert hab. aber es fängt an zu nerven
<dadrc> davids3, installier dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM und kontrollier, ob die Einstellungen bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Effekte#Fensterdekoration stimmen
<davids3> okay
<Fuchs> nvidia Treiber? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: <FusioBot> To fix your compiz window decorations (titlebars) with an NVIDIA graphics card, run « sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24 », then restart X (by logging out).
<dadrc> Zumindest eine nvidia-Karte
<dan_de_ardeal> bullgard4_ ich glaube, so habe ich unity (nach langer suche) abmontiert, die Menüs sind auf deutsch schwer verständlich und selten im net in der einen oder anderen suche dabei. ich werde langsam mir die vielen posts über entweder nur würfel oder nur nicht-würfel ersparen und xubuntu installieren. Man findet wirklich keine info über den zwischeoverhead und ich bin langsam zu alt. ich will keinen openbox, aber configs über mouse-kl
<dan_de_ardeal> icks verwalten ist eine wind-OS-strategie, die bei mir auf der platte wenig verwendung hat..
<kahphe> hallo, wie kann ich mit glChess online spielen?
<kahphe> kann mich bei GGZ einfach nicht anmelden!
<dan_de_ardeal> kahphe glchess habe ich nicht, xboard tut's für mich seit jahren gut genug..
<dan_de_ardeal> (andere verwenden knights in meinem freundeskreis)
<kahphe1> dan_de_ardeal: danke, werde gleich mal knight ausprobieren
<davids3> bin mal kurz weg
<davids3> wider da
<davids3> ... befehl hat nicht geholfen!
<Fuchs> davids3: der vom FusioBot? 
<Fuchs> davids3: wenn ja:   ps aux | egrep -i "decor|emer" 
<davids3> ja
<Fuchs> (der hilft auch nicht, der sagt nur, ob auch ein Programm laeuft, das Fensterdekos anzeigen sollte) 
<davids3> okay
<Fuchs> deswegen sollte ich die Ausgabe davon sehen, wenn es mehr als 3 Zeilen sind: nicht hier, sondern in einem pastebin
<davids3> wie kann ich nochmal pastebins machen?
<Fuchs> ,paste? davids3 
<shetlandpony> davids3: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<davids3> ja, aber wie von der kommanddozeile kopieren???
<Fuchs> Entweder mit einer Maus, oder via pastebinit 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  ps aux | egrep -i "decor|emer" | pastebinit 
<davids3> ah hilft das vllt. (meine daten von meinem pc) http://paste.ubuntu.com/655125/
<dAnjou> davids3: du kannst auch mit "befehl > /pfad/zu/neuer_datei" die ausgabe in eine datei umleiten
<davids3> pastebinit hab ich schon installiert aber wie kann ichs da nochmal benutzen
<davids3> jklsdffhncjgs  js,  cjmdfjv
<Fuchs> ps aux | egrep -i "decor|emer" | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> hat Deine Tastatur ein Problem? 
<davids3> das vorherige gilt nich sry.
<davids3> paste.ubuntu.com/655169
<Fuchs> da laeuft ein gtk-window-decorator, ergo muesstest Du Dekos haben. Ein anderes Theme mal versuchen. 
<davids3> ok
<Fuchs> Du kannst auch mal  gtk-window-decorator --replace   auf einer Konsole ausfuehren und schauen, ob Du Fehlermeldungen bekommst
<davids3> "befehl nicht gefunden"
<Fuchs> kann nicht sein. 
<Fuchs> gtk-window-decorator --replace   << genau so geschrieben? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja:  `which gtk-window-decorator`
<davids3> mist ich musss gehen
<rabe_> wie vergrößere ich die systempartition am einfachsten? live cd booten und gparted?
<k1l> ja, und backups vorher wären besser für den stress hinterher
<ppq> rabe_: kann ggf. nicht schaden, sich vorher über den unterschied zwischen primären, erweiterten und logischen partitionen zu belesen
<ppq> daran scheitert es nämlich gelegentlich :)
<wasubasa_> ppq ++
<rabe_> ppq, ich will ja nur eine partition größer, und eine andere kleiner machen^^
<wasubasa_> rabe_: am einfachsten is meiner meinung nach gparted live cd
<wasubasa_> damit hatte ich noch nie datenverlust oder ähnliche späße
<ppq> backups sind trotzdem unerlässlich
<rabe_> sollt auch von usb gehn, oder? hab keinen cd drive
<ppq> ja
<rabe_> einfach .iso in startmedienersteller laden?
<wasubasa_> rabe_: hast du kein brennprogramm?
<wasubasa_> bei jedem normalen brennprogramm kann man normalerweiße sowas auswählen wie ".iso brennen"
<rabe_> ne, ich hab kein cd laufwerk^
<wasubasa_> hast du nen usb stick und usb port?
<rabe_> ja
<wasubasa_> dann bringt dir die .iso glaub ich nichts, da müsste es ne extra usb version geben auf der gparted webseite rabe_
<k1l> der startmedienersteller sollte das können.
<k1l> wenn der es nicht kann dann mal mit unetbootin versuchen
<rabe_> kk, mal sehn ;)
<ring0> wenn ich mir alle verfügbaren infos über ein bild anzeigen lassen möchte, bekomme ich dann mit 'mogrify -identify -verbose' alles?
<bekks> Wenn mogrify auch EXIF Daten auswertet - vielleicht.
<ring0> bekks, wüsstest du noch ein anderes tool zum auslesen?
<bekks> "exif", "exiftags", z.B.
<ring0> bekks, danke
<matzexh> hallo ich bin gerade dabei mit der alternate cd ubuntu 11.04 zu installieren, dabei will ich ein vollverschlüsseltes system machen. leider habe ich für die crypto die ganze platte benutzt und vergessen einr freie /boot partition anzulegen, wie entferne ich die crypto partition wieder? wenn ich diese auswählen will, kommt: die partition des geräts... kann aus folgenden gründen nicht modifiziert werden: wird als physikalisches V
<matzexh> olume für verschlüsselten datenträger sdbX_crypt verwendet 
<bekks> matzexh: Nochmal neu anfangen mit der Installation ist am Einfachsten.
<matzexh> ah okay, das klappt gut, danke ;) ich dachte das ist dann in der partitionstabelle drin und neu anfangen brinht nichts ;)  danke und wieder was gelernt
<bekks> Selbst wenn es so wäre, kannst du das ja bei einer Neuinstallation ändern.
<davids3> hallo! ich hab ne frage. seit ich ubuntu (11.04) installiert hab, sind bei mir die rahmen der Fenster weg( also zum maximieren etc.) kann mir jemand helfen.
<davids3> ps: meine systemdaten http://paste.ubuntu.com/655125/
<davids3> ist hier jemand?
<bekks> Ja.
<Fuchs> ,geduld? davids3 
<shetlandpony> davids3: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<Lasall> davids3, kommen die rahmen wieder mit `unity-window-decorator --replace` oder fehlen nicht nur die fensterrahmen?
<davids3> lasall: Na einfach alles ums fenster rum. Wenn die fenster maximiert sind, ist alles wieder da!
<Lasall> davids3, schafft der befehl temporaere abhilfe?
<davids3> nope, der befehl wird einfach nicht gefunden
<davids3> sch .... ade, ich muss gehen
<Lasall> davids3, mach bei gelegenheit ein topic im forum auf, da ist das ganze etwas zeitunabhaengiger
<tobago> irgendwie kann ich mit vim nicht mehr zwischen zwei gleichzeitig offenen files yanken.
<matzexh> um grub nur auf eine partition und nicht in den mbr zu schreiben ist doch "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb5" der richtige befehl oder?
<tobago> der merkt sich nichts mehr im standard register...
<tobago> muss ich da was konfigurieren?
<bullgard4_> matzexh: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2
<matzexh> bullgard4, das ist mir schon klar, nur ist mir unklar ob er mit dem befehl sowohl in die angegeben partition als auch in den mbr schreibt oder nur in die partition
<bekks> matzexh: Ist sdb5 eine Partition? Ja.
<dadrc> Wenn du eine Partition angibst, wird auch nur die Partition genutzt (wird sich aber vorher beschweren, dass man das nicht macht :))
<bekks> Also schreibst Du auch nur dorthin. :)
<matzexh> bekks, ja
<matzexh> mmh ich habe jetzt sdb5 nach /mnt/boot gemountet  aber es kommt folgender fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401822/
<bekks> "/boot/gub"
<bekks> Sieht aus wie ein Schreibfehler.
<matzexh> kurze erläuterung: ich habe windows 7 installiert und ubuntu 11.04 mit verschlüsseltem lvm, ubuntu hat scheinbar den bootloader in den mbr geschrieben... und nun will ich winsows 7 mit truecrypt verschlüsselnm, truecrypt sagt aber das es keine bootbaren partitionen findet, wahrscheinlich eben, weil der bootloader im mbr von truecrypt überschrieben ist und kein anderer bootloader installiert ist
<matzexh> bekks, nein steht so in der fehlermeldung...
<bekks> Dann darfst du jetrz
<bekks> Dann darfst du jetzt erstmal dein Windows reparieren.
<bekks> Sonst wird das nichts.
<matzexh> also windows cd nehmen, reparieren lassen und danach den bootloader neu schreiben und dann mit truecrypt anfangen oder wie?
<bekks> Ja.
<matzexh> bekks, okay, danke schonmal ;)
<florian> kann mir wer kurz mit gparted helfen?
<florian> ich hab hier nen log, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=958hX0F5 
<dadrc> Bevor wir jetzt alle das komplette Log durchlesen müssen, wär es einfacher, wenn du beschreibst, was du vorhast, wie du es machst und was passiert.
<florian> ich versuche eine ntfs partition zu verkleinern.
<florian> und irgendwie klappts nicht
<florian> am ende steht dann Nothing to do: NTFS volume size is already OK.
<Skitt> florian: wenn du nen windows auf dem rechner hast, machs damit
<florian> ist die windows partition die ich verkleinern will..
<bullgard4_> florian: Das Programm hat Dich aufgefordert: "Please make a test run using both the -n and -s options before real resizing!" Hattest Du das gemacht? Ergebnis?
<noowa> florian: du versuchst es kleiner zu machen, als die daten die darauf sind.
<florian> jo, hab ich
<florian> erfolgreich
<dadrc> Das gparted-Forum behauptet, du hast a) sehr große Dateien auf der Windows-Partition, b) eine fragmentierte Partition oder c) Pech
<florian> hm, dann versuch ich erstmal nur 5gb abzuzweigen.
<florian> und eventuell defrag
<dadrc> Angeblich hilft Defrag, genau.
<florian> kk, danke erstmal :)
<matzexh> bekks, mein win 7 bootet nun wieder, sollte ich nun erst win 7 mit truecrypt verschlüsseln oder erst mit der ubuntu live cd grub wieder richtig hinbiegen?  oder ist das egal in welcher reihenfolge?
<bekks> matzexh: ICh würde jetzt erst grub wieder hinbiegen.
<matzexh> bekks, okay danke.. das mache ich dann so wie ichs vorhin schon versucht habe es aber nicht geklappt hat, sehe ich richtig oder?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was Du vorhin getan oder nicht getan hast.
<matzexh> grub einfach mit grub-install in /dev/sdb5 also meine boot partition installieren
<bekks> Und wie soll das Ding dann booten?
<bekks> Und wie soll das Ding dann booten - wenn grub nicht im MBR ist?
<matzexh> truecrypt ist im mbr und bei truecrypt kann man mit esc aus dem truecrypt bootloader raus und er geht dann auf die boot partition, so hatte ich zumindest den letzten absatz hier verstanden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zdualboot#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte
<shetlandpony> matzexh's url: http://tinyurl.com/3kvektg |        Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<florian> defrag fixed it :) vielen dank
<bekks> matzexh: Dann wirst Du das probieren müssen - ich habe mich mangels Paranoia nie mit Truecrypt oder Verschlüsselung unter Ubuntu beschäftigt :)
<matzexh> bekks, okay.. trotzdem danke für deine hilfe ;)
<matzexh> ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal dass es so funktioniert
<xreal> Ein Programm soll 11 GB meines RAMs benutzen dürfen. Muss ich dazu kernel.shmmax setzen?
<bekks> Wieviel RAM hast Du denn?
<bekks> Es wird soviel benutzen, wie es meint, benutzen zu müssen.
<bekks> shmmax ist das shared memory - was nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun hat.
<xreal> bekks: 16 GB
<xreal> bekks: Alles klar. Die PostgreSQL hat immer rumgekräht, wenn SHMMAX zu niedrig war.
<xreal> Ich dachte, jedes Programm hätte das Problem,
<sonotos> xreal: kann nur in der app selbst geregelt werden, bei manchen kannste das in der conf angeben
<xreal> sonotos: Ich dachte, es wäre eine Art "Sicherheitsfunktion" des Kernels :-)
<bekks> xreal: Weil Postgres Shared Memory benutzt.
<sonotos> zumindest mim standardkernel
<xreal> bekks: Ja, genau.
<bekks> xreal: Sowas gibts nicht :)
<xreal> bekks: habe gerade kernel 3.0 zum Laufen bekommen. Juhu
<bekks> xreal: Ja, und weil Shared Memory eben normalerweise nicht ohne weiteres von Applikationen benutzt wird, hat das auch keine Auswirkung auf dein Problem.
<xreal> bekks: vielen dank, habe es mir notiert.
<bekks> xreal: Schön. :P Ich schon seit dem Release-Tag ;)
<xreal> bekks: Ich habe einen DB-Import laufen gehabt, wollte daher nicht neustarten.
<bekks> Und der lief 8 Tage?
<sonotos> 2
<xreal> Ach, ich komme mit diesen .d Verzeichnissen nicht zurecht...
<xreal> etc/sysctl.d/local.conf ... wie starte ich das denn jetzt?
<xreal> Ich klebe es einfach wieder an sysctl.conf und fertig
<bekks> sysctl -p
<bekks> So wie immer.
<sunset_NOVA> Überhauot jemand?
<sunset_NOVA> Sry...falsches Fenster
<xreal> bekks: hat's nicht gebracht, muss wohl erst neu starten
<xreal> beeks: sysctl -w übernimmt sofort
<bekks> xreal: Hats gebrachr.
<xreal> bekks: ?
<bekks> Lies Dir mal "man sysctl" durch, insbesondere was -p und -w tun.
<xreal> bekks: ok
<bekks> Du wirst sehen, mit -p lädt man die Datei, die man gerade editiert hat, neu, und -w setzt man einen einzelnen Wert, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Dateien.
<matzexh> ich bins nochmal, es geht dort um den letzten absatz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte  wenn ich grub auf die boot partition installieren will, werde ich von grub gewarnt.. im wiki ist das nicht erläutert, wie sollte ich am sinnvollsten vorgehen?
<shetlandpony> matzexh's url: http://tinyurl.com/3te6epa |        Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<bekks> Wenn wir jetzt noch die genaue Warnung kennen würden, könnten wir Dir ggf. auch helfen :)
<matzexh> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401827/
<matzexh> fdisk -l sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401832/
<matzexh> bekks, hilft das was?
<nicofs> Weiß jemand, wie ich einen Ordner freigebe, ohne dass man zum Zugreifen Benutzername und Passwort angeben muss?
<ppq> ,samba? nicofs
<shetlandpony> nicofs, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Womit freigeben? Samba, NFS, FTP?
<nicofs> Ich hab samba - ich war in nautilus und hab über rechtsklick den ordner freigegeben - nur muss ich immer noch name und pw angeben, wenn ich zugreifen will - und egnau das will ich nicht...
<nicofs> der ordner taucht im netzwerk auf - wie er soll...
<bekks> Dann musst du einen Samba-Server aufsetzen.
<bekks> Wie das geht, steht in dem Artikel oben.
<nicofs> aber warum funktioniert das nicht über die gui?
<nicofs> ich meine, der ordner ist ja schon im netz - und es funktioniert alles...
<bekks> Weil die GUI keinen Samba-Server konfiguriert.
<bekks> Du kannst das ja gerne als Patch coden ;)
<nicofs> wenn ich coden könnte, würde ich hier nicht verzweifelt nach gui fragen
<ppq> eigentlich müsste es auch ohne user&pw zugänglich sein, wenn man "gastzugriff erlauben" o.ä. anhakt beim erstellen
<nicofs> ppq, hab ich angeklickt - macht keinen unterschied
<lookbehind> Guten Abend allerseits
<lookbehind> Kann mir jemand eine kleine Frage zu Amarok beantworten?
<ppq> nicofs: pack bitte mal alles in /var/lib/samba/usershares/ in einen pastebin
<ppq> ,frag? lookbehind, wird sich zeigen,
<shetlandpony> lookbehind, wird sich zeigen,: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<lookbehind> Ich möchte gerne die Datenbank von Amarok aktualisieren, weil sich an einigen Dateien etwas geändert hat (waren falsch benannt, gab Probleme mit Umlauten hab sie umbenannt), ich möchte es mir aber ersparen die gesamte Datenbank neu ein zu lesen. Kann ich Amarok auch nur diesen einen Ordner neu einlesen lassen?
<ppq> lookbehind: extras -> sammlung aktualisieren sollte reichen
<nicofs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655303/
<nicofs> ppq, weiß nicht, ob das ist, was du brauchst...
<lookbehind> Ja, dann aktualisiert er aber die gesamte Sammlung
<ppq> nicofs: ok, ich meinte eigentlich den inhalt dieser drei dateien, bzw. nur die, um die es dir geht...
<ppq> lookbehind: wenn sonst nix neues dazugekommen ist, geht das schnell
<ppq> ich hab 50000 lieder und das ist in nichtmal einer minute durch
<bekks> lookbehind: Das ist ja auch Sinn der Sache ;)
<lookbehind> Und die bisher gemachten Einstellungen bezüglich Favorisierungen etc bleiben dabei erhalten?
<bekks> lookbehind: Die haben ja nichts mit der Sammlung an sich zu tun.
<lookbehind> Naja, aber werden wahrscheinlich in der gleichen Datenbank gespeichert... immerhin sind die Daten ja jedem Lied einzeln zugeordnet
<nicofs> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/655304/
<bekks> lookbehind: Wenn Du die komplett umbenannt hast, andere Tags gesetzt hast, kann Amarok die auch nicht mehr als "ah, das war mal Lied XYZ erkennen".
<bekks> Liegt in der Natur der Dinge.
<lookbehind> Ja, dass das bei den 2 Alben die ich umbenannt habe nicht klappt, is klar... damit muss ich dann leben... aber meine Sammlung besteht noch aus n paar mehr Liedern ;)
<ppq> nicofs: zum vergleich bitte noch die anderen
<Lasall> lookbehind, du kannst dir ja den amarokordner unter ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok sichern
<lookbehind> Naja, ok... No Risk, no fun... hab jetzt mal drauf geklickt... noch spielt er...
<nicofs> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/655307/
<lookbehind> Hm, Dachte Amarok hat seine DB in MySQL? Oder legt MySQL die DB dann in dem Ordner ab?
<bekks> lookbehind: Das kann man konfigurieren - wenn man will, auch in Postgres.
<lookbehind> Hm... mein Amarok wollte ohne MySQL nicht... Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nicht in der Lage mit dem Ding um zu gehen :D
<ppq> nicofs: und bbc geht ohne pw? oder auch nicht?
<nicofs> ppq, nichts geht ohne pw - aber bbc sollte eigentlich...
<lookbehind> So, er ist fertig, mal sehen was er behalten hat :)
<lookbehind> Scheint alles geklappt zu haben! Super! Danke! Hab ich mir ja ganz umsonst Sorgen gemacht :)
<lookbehind> und da bin ich wieder... ähhh... ich glaub ich hab mist gebaut... Geschichte kurz: Ich wollte meinen Nautilus etwas aufräumen, auf der linken Seite wurden mir ein paar zu viele Devices aufgelistet... laut Wiki muss man dafür nur ne udev Regel erstellen und die Dinger sind nach nem Neustart weg... ähhh... Naja... weg sind sie nicht... heißen nur anders... aber, was viel schlimmer ist... mein Home-Verzeichnis is dann jetzt mal leer n
<ppq> ,512? lookbehind
<shetlandpony> lookbehind: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<lookbehind> Naja, so ganz leer ist es nicht, auf Unterordner kann ich problemlos zugreifen, wenn ich diese direkt angebe, aber in /home/lookbehind/ selbst is nix
<ppq> nach "mein Home-Verzeichnis is dann jetzt mal leer n" war schluss
<lookbehind> da kam dann noch ein "e =-O" also nix wichtiges :)
<ppq> achso
<ppq> ist dein /home auf ner eigenen partition?
<lookbehind> was mich übrigens richtig beunruhigt... dass Nautilus das nicht darstellen kann, ist das eine... aber dass selbst ls sich bei dem Versuch aufhängt, macht mir schon sorgen...
<lookbehind> mein /home Verzeichnis ist eine eigene Festplattew
<ppq> ist die mit der uuid in der /etc/fstab?
<lookbehind> wobei unter /home/lookbehind/ nochmal zwei weitere Partitionen eingehängt sind /home/lookbehind/Musik/ und /home/lookbehind/Videos/
<lookbehind> ja, alles über uuid in der fstab
<ppq> starte mal ne live-cd oder recoveray modus und fsck deine home partition
<ppq> -a
<lookbehind> nicht besser -p?
<lookbehind> (kurz ins manpage geschaut)
<ppq> erstmal ohne
<lookbehind> ich meine statt -a
<ppq> achso
<ppq> ne damit meinte ich recoveray=recovery ;)
<lookbehind> ahso :)
<lookbehind> ok... meld mich dann gleich wieder
<k1l> k405: magst du mal deine verbindung überprüfen?
<lookbehind> da bin ich wieder... fsck hat auf keiner meiner Linux-Partitionen einen Fehler gefunden (ntfs mag er wohl nicht)
<ppq> lookbehind: wtf, deine home partition ist ntfs?
<lookbehind> auf /home kann ich inzwischen auch wieder zugreifen... aber /home/lookebhind/Videos/ macht Probleme
<lookbehind> nein, meine Home-Partition ist ext3 :)
<ppq> ok
<lookbehind> Hab aber noch n Windows paralel
<ppq> ntfs musst du unter windows checken
<lookbehind> jo, naja, wäre kein Weltuntergang wenn das nicht mehr ginge, habs seit mindestens nem halben Jahr nimmer gestartet
<lookbehind> Was mich mehr fuchst, dass jetzt zwar home wieder eingebunden werden kann, dafür aber das Video-Verzeichnis (welches vorher ging) Probleme macht... /home/lookbehind/Videos/ ist übrigens ne extra Partition (ext4)
<ppq> lookbehind: dann check die auch :)
<lookbehind> hab ich schon...
<lookbehind> wie gesagt, ich habe alle 4 Linux-Partitionen gecheckt /, /home, /home/lookbehind/Musik, und /home/lookbehind/Videos (namentlich sind das sda6, sdc1, sdd1 und sdd2) alle in Ordnung keine Beanstandungen
<ppq> welche fehlermeldung kriegst du beim mounten im termibal?
<lookbehind> die Partition ist offiziell gemountet, aber wenn ich drauf zugreifen will, hängt sich Nautilus bzw auch ls im Terminal auf
<ppq> steht was in dmesg?
<ppq> (das war ne rhetorische frage)
<lookbehind> lol... jetzt will Nautilus garnimmer
<lookbehind> nichmal Desktop-Icons sind noch da
<lookbehind> dabei wollt ich bloß in die dmesg Datei rein gucken
<k1l> terminal auf: dmesg | pastebinit
<k1l> link dann hier her
<k1l> und lustig zu wissen wäre auchmal, was du da mit udev verändert hast nachdem es nicht mehr geht
<lookbehind> Ok, blöd gefragt, mit pastebinit kann ich nix anfangen (und mein Terminal auch nicht) was das? wozu? woher bekomm ichs? ...
<k1l> ,pastbinit? lookbehind 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber pastbinit
<k1l> ,pastebinit? lookbehind 
<shetlandpony> lookbehind, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ppq> lookbehind: dein terminal schlägt dir normalerweise vor, das entsprechende paket zu installieren. welche ubuntuversion ist das?
<lookbehind> 10.04
<lookbehind> aber shetlend hat mich grade aufgeklärt :)
<ppq> komisch, eigentlich ging das auch da schon *murmel*
<lookbehind> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/7m9dqQ5B und die udev Änderungen: http://pastebin.com/6b23nxKm
<lookbehind> is meine I-Net-Verbindung jetzt auch noch abgekackt, oder schreibt ihr schlicht nix mehr?
<alamar> lookbehind: es schreibt niemand etwas. wenn ich es richtig verstehe ist dein problem dass beim zugriff auf ein verzeichnis der jeweilige befehl "hängen bleibt"?
<lookbehind> ja... wobei ich inzwischen ein Stück weiter bin... ich hab die udev-Regel wieder gelöscht... hat ja nur Probleme gebracht. Jetzt kann ich auf alles wieder problemlos zugreifen... aber... dafür is die Unordnung im linken Bereich von Nautilus gleich 3x so groß geworden... die Devices stehen da jetzt alle gleich mehrfach drin...#
<lookbehind> wie ichs auch mache, mach ichs verkehrt...
<lookbehind> egal... schluss für heute... mir wird müde!
<lookbehind> gn8 alle
#ubuntu-de 2011-07-31
<bullgard4_> Guten Morgen!
<Hoenir> guten morgen miteinander
<Hoenir> kann ich iwie einstellen das numlock beim linuxstart automatisch an ist?
<bekks> moin
<dreamon> Möchte unter XP auf ext4 zugreifen können, gibt es ein Programm dafür?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> bekks, Moin. 
<dreamon> Für ext3 gabs das mal.. 
<bekks> Ja, ext3 ist aber nicht ext4. Und für ext3 konnte man das auch nicht empfehlen, weil es durchaus nicht als stabil anzusehen war.
<linux4ever> hi
<dreamon> bekks, Ah. Ok, das erklärt einiges
<linux4ever> Mein Ubuntu startet nicht mehr. Wenn ich es im Recovery-Modus starte crasht es bei "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<linux4ever> Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe
<dreamon> linux4ever, Was hast du das letzte mal gemacht, als es noch ging.. Wenn du etwas mehr erzählst, wird dir sicher geholfen.
<linux4ever> dreamon: Hmm, ich habe vor einigen Starts einen externen Bildschirm angeschlossen und dann wieder abgesteckt.
<linux4ever> dreamon: Könnte das was machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<dreamon> linux4ever, Glaub ich weniger. Aber vielleicht hast du die Kiste mal abgewürgt.? So das eventuell das Dateisystem fehlerhaft ist?
<bekks> Aber wir brauchen wesentlich mehr Informationen. Welches Ubuntu ist das ganz genau?
<linux4ever> dreamon: Ja, stimmt.
<linux4ever> bekks: mom
<linux4ever> bekks: Müsste Ubuntu 10.10 sein (Kernel 2.6.35-28)
<bekks> "Müsste" ist mir egal - was genau ist es? :)
<linux4ever> bekks: Es IST Ubuntu 10.10.
<linux4ever> bekks: :-D
<bekks> Was genau heisst denn "es crashed"? Was ganz genau passiert?
<linux4ever> bekks: Ich starte es und dann erscheint einfach nur ein blinkender Terminal-Cursor, aber ich kann nichts eingeben. Wenn ich im Recovery-Modus starte kommt die oben aufgeführte Fehlermeldung.
<deem> dreamon: es gibt mittlerweile version 3.5 der microsoft services for unix. was das genau kann und ob das auch bedeutet, dass du damit von windows auf ext zugreifen kannst, aknn ich dir nicht sagen, aber einen versuch ist es sicherlich wert http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_Services_for_UNIX
<deem> linux4ever: welche fehlermeldung?
<bullgard4_> linux4ever: Es ist wichtig, daß Du den genauen Text der Fehlermeldung angibst.
<bekks> Könnte bullgard4_ jemand sagen, dass er einfach mal hochgucken möge? :)
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldung wurde angegeben...
<linux4ever> Das letzte was er noch tut ist ""Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.".
<linux4ever> mehr weiß ich leider nich
<linux4ever> kann man mit einer Live-CD irgendwas ausrichten?
<deem> linux4ever: das ist doch aber keine fehlermeldung. das beschreibt nur, was er grade tut.
<bekks> dreamon: deem: Die Unix Services rüsten lediglich einige Dinge im AD nach, und stellen NFS bereit. Und die Services in Version 33.5 sind mehrere Jahre alt und damit veraltet, da ab W2K3 NFS zum "Lieferumfang" gehört.
<deem> linux4ever: du könntest mit einer livecd ein fsck machen und die logs durchforsten
<dreamon> bekks, Was ist AD?
<deem> linux4ever: dann wüsstest du zb auch, was er nach der letzten meldung tut
<deem> dreamon: active directry
<bekks> dreamon: Active Directory.
<dreamon> Merci
<deem> bekks: ok. ich wusste auch nicht, dass das schon veraltet ist. ich habs nur letztens mal im msdnaa gesehen, kurz danach gegooglet und es als interessant und testbar abgelegt :D
<linux4ever> deem: Aha
<linux4ever> deem: Ich geh mal die Live-CD suche, mom.
<linux4ever> deem: Hmm, ich finde sie nicht. Kann ich auch einen Live-USB-Stick nehmen?
<bekks> Ja.
<linux4ever> bekks: OK.
<linux4ever> bekks: Kann ich das 11.04 Image genauso nehmen?
<bekks> ...
<bekks> Es ist egal, womit Du das Ding bootest, Hauptsache Du kannst ein fsck -f machen.
<dreamon> Habe unter KDE/Systemeinrichtung, andere Symbole gewählt und Erweiert geklickt. Seitdem läuft ein Fenster -> Systemeinrichtung wird Aktualisiert. DAs geht immer wieder bis 100%, aber der Dialog verschwindet nicht.
<deem> dreamon: hast du nen rdesktop offen?
<lucas_> wie kann ich bei xubuntu meinen dropbox ordner synchronisieren
<dreamon> deem, rdesktop läuft nicht.
<sash_> lucas_: http://www.peterkroener.de/dropbox-unter-linux-ohne-nautilus-betreiben/ Läuft bei mir aber nicht so stabil.
<lucas_> tx
<linux4ever> bekks: Sorry, war kurz weg (Früstück :-D). Der Stick startet gerade.
<linux4ever> bekks: Was sollte ich nochmal machen? :-)
<bekks> Lies es nach...
<linux4ever> bekks: Sorry, geht nich, ich wurde aus Freenode rausgeschmissen, weil ich weg war.
<linux4ever> bekks: Ich glaube, es war fsck -s
<linux4ever> bekks: Richtig?
<sash_> linux4ever: Wieso haben wir denn das schöne Wiki? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck?redirect=no
<linux4ever> sahs_: Danke
<sash_> Ok, der Artikel passt nich.
<sash_> Nimm den http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung#Fehlerhafte-Dateisysteme
<bekks> linux4ever: Falsch. Es war -f
<linux4ever> sash_: Wieso ist die Partition eigehängt, wenn ich von einer Live-CD arbeite?
<linux4ever> sash_: Einfach aushängen?
<sash_> Ja.
<linux4ever> sash_: Umount schmeißt diese Fehlermeldung: "umount: /cdrom: device is busy."
<sash_> Willst du etwa ne cd mit fsck überprüfen?
<linux4ever> sash_: Oh, sorry, falsche sda*. Es muss sdc1 sein.
<sash_> Immer aufmerksam sein bei so Sachen.
<linux4ever> sash_: es läuft ...
<Julian|H> guten morgen, ich habe ein kleines Problem, mein ubuntu hat heute morgen ganz spontan nur in der kommandozeile gestartet
<Julian|H> mit startx bekam ich dann ne gui, aber ohne fensterheader, panels und ähnliches
<Julian|H> was könnte ich da tun, um das wiederzubekommen?
<sash_> Julian|H: Die GUI wieder verlassen/beenden und dann statt startx '/etc/init.d/gdm start#' verwenden
<sash_> Oder kdm, was auch immer du nutzt.
<Julian|H> gnome hätte ich gern wieder
<Julian|H> ok, probier ich, danke
<Julian|H> neustart hats so repariert, auch gut.
<sq-one> hallo ich wollte gerade ein Update einspielen lassen (über die GUI). Nachdem ich auf "Aktualisierung installieren" geklickt habe erscheint folgende Meldung: http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto-zusamme5642.png
<sq-one> als "nicht authentifiziert" wird gnome-control-center" "capplets-data" und libgnome-window_settings1" markiert. Woran liegt das?
<linux4ever> sash_: Clone multiply-claimed blocks?
<sash_> sq-one: Vorher mal apt-get update machen.
<linux4ever> sash_: Fragt er gerade
<linux4ever> sash_: Upps, ich hab schon ein paar mal ja gedrückt
<linux4ever> sash_: Apt-get update is fertig
<linux4ever> sash_: Und jetzt?
<sash_> linux4ever: Ehm... Das mit dem apt-get update war nicht für dich. Das wäre ja auch recht sinnlos.
<sash_> Und wenn du schon ein paar mal ja gedrückt hast, hat sich das ja auch erledigt. Ich hätte auch ja gesagt. Ohne Gewähr aber.
<linux4ever> sash_: OK
<linux4ever> sash_: Jetzt kommt Invalid inode number for "." in directory (zahl)
<linux4ever> sash: was soll ich tun?
<frank__> hi, ich hab mir gerade das humblebundle gekauft, und habe extrem schlechte fps unter lucid wenn ich Hammerfight mit meiner nvidia spiele. Hat jemand dasselbe problem?
<sash_> linux4ever: Vielleicht mal selber was lesen? Ich hab nicht alles zu fsck im Kopf und will später nicht dafür verantwortlich gemacht werden, dass bei dir was kaputt ist. Wenn ich ein fsck laufen lasse, dann lasse ich es auch alle gefundenen Fehler beheben. Dafür ist es meiner Meinung nach auch da. Wenn dann immer noch was kaputt ist, dann fang ich an, groß zu frickeln. In der Regel hab ich aber sowieso Backups.
<sq-one> sash_: so über die Konsole hat das updaten funktioniert (fast) kam noch zu folgendem bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-control-center/+bug/276272 . Mal beobachten das ganze.
<kaphe> weiss jemand wie ich verhindern kann dass compiz bindings zb im firefox ausgelöst werden?
<smiddi> hallo
<kaphe> hi smiddi
<smiddi> ich habe eine ati 5970 und eine ati 6870, fuer beide karten gibt es unterschiedliche treiber von amd, wie kann ich die parallel installieren? bei nennen sich nach der installation fglrx
<smiddi> s/bei/beide
<fischa> Ich hab erstmal ubuntu installiert, und anschließend Win7 (master boot record überschrieben). gibts eine methode um per console irgendwie ins ubuntu zu booten? angenommen ich weiß dass ubuntu auf hd0,1 liegt, wie kann ichs booten ohne grub zu installieren?
<dadrc> fischa, der Windowsbootloader kann das, soweit ich weiß, nicht.
<dadrc> kaphe, was genau passiert denn?
<fischa> gibt es eventuell eine livecd mit einer console wo man das so machen könnte?
<dadrc> fischa, du könntest eine Ubuntu-Live-CD nehmen, davon booten und dann in dein Ubuntu auf der Festplatte chrooten
<kaphe> dadrc: cube auslösen und autoscrolling liegen auf der selben taste
<dadrc> fischa, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<dadrc> kaphe, da Firefox-Hotkeys leider nicht ohne weiteres geändert werden können, würd ich dir vorschlagen, die Tastaturbindings von Compiz zu ändern
<dadrc> Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein
<kaphe> dadrc: jo, hab ich mir auch schon überlegt
<kaphe> dadrc: macht aber nur so wirklich sinn und es muss dafür irgendwo nen hacken geben 
<dadrc> kaphe, wie gesagt, ich kenne keine Option, die Compiz-Tastaturbefehle für ein bestimmtes Programm deaktiviert.
<kaphe> kaphe: suche ehr nach etwas was sie bsplw nur auf dem desktop zulässt 
<kaphe> oder so 
<kaphe> xD
<dadrc> kaphe, hast du CCSM installiert?
<kaphe> dadrc: ja
<dadrc> Mehr Optionen als da wirst du nicht finden, befürchte ich.
<dadrc> Was da nicht einstellbar ist, ist nicht vorgesehen.
<kaphe> dadrc: problem ist nur dass ich mittlerweile nen englisches ubuntu laufen hab und so ein paar einstellun gen noch nicht gefunden hab
<dadrc> kaphe, naja, das ist doch aber ein ganz anderes Problem. Was suchst du denn?
<kaphe> dadrc: na die einstellung mit der ich das problem lösen kann ^ ^ 
<kaphe> dadrc: die muss es da halt iwo geben weil ich das schonmal hatte 
<kaphe> dadrc: ich suche die ganze zeit nach etwas wie "disable global shortcuts" oder so
<dadrc> kaphe, Moment. Muss eben 'nen Rechner mit Compiz anmachen
<dadrc> kaphe, bei meinem Natty hab ich auch keine Option dafür, ich würd also mal behaupten, es gibt sie nicht (mehr)
<kaphe> dadrc: aber iwrgendwie muss ich das doch gelöst haben
<dadrc> kaphe, war das mit der gleichen Ubuntu-Version?
<kaphe> dadrc: 10.04; ja
<kaphe> dadrc: naja, habs damals wohl auch nur durch ausprobieren gelöst
<kaphe> dadrc: dank dir trotzdem
<dadrc> kaphe, und dann funktionierten die Hotkeys nur noch, wenn du auf dem Desktop warst? Kommt mir nicht bekannt vor, sorry.
<kaphe> dadrc: auch nur wenn ich den würfel ausgelöst habe
<kaphe> dadrc: also man hat dann den mauszeiger einfach auf eine freie stelle am desktop bewegt und dann war der button nicht mehr von firefox belegt
<kaphe> dadrc: umgekert konnte man im ff autoscrolling weiter benutzen
<kaphe> dadrc: was jetzt halt nicht geht
<kaphe> dadrc: dann wird auch immer der würfel ausgelöst
<icewaterman> wie kann ich den avahi-daemon abschalten? ich habe im LAN einen dns sever, der die domain .local bedient eigentlich sollte sich der avahi-daemon in solchen fällen dank der einstellung AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=1 gar nicht erst starten. er startet aber trotzdem und klaut dem betroffenen rechner die domain
<dadrc> icewaterman, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi#Dienst-De-Aktivieren
<dadrc> kaphe, klingt praktisch, aber echt keine Ahnung, wie das geht. Viel Erfolg beim Suchen :)
<kaphe> dadrc: danke; ist es auch :)
<CalebRipley> Weiß jmd. warum Firefox und Evolution beim WM awesome immer im Vollbild sind und sich nicht dem Tileding beugen?
<bullgard4_> CalebRipley: Könnte ein Fehler sein. --  Guck in Launchpad unter awesome nach.
<CalebRipley> bullgard4, da findet sich nichts. Ich vermute auch eher einen Bedienungsfehler meinerseits.
<CalebRipley> Ich habe vorher mit dwm gearbeitet und awesome erschlägt mich derzeit noch mit Flexibilität und Funktionsumfang ^^
<sdx23> CalebRipley: vermutlich einfach weil es so konfigueriert ist.
<CalebRipley> sdx23, sowohl in der rc.lua als auch in der theme.lua gibts nur meinen FF Eintrag (dass er auf Screen 1 laufen soll). Xchat und empathy sind auch so konfiguriert, beugen sich aber dem tilding.
<PBeck> hi
<CalebRipley> Ich versuche einfach mal alle Keybindings durch. Danke für die Hilfe :-)
<sdx23> CalebRipley: wenn du die Config nopastetest könnten wir drüberschauen.
<CalebRipley> Meine rc.lua: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655614/
<CalebRipley> :-)
<sdx23> CalebRipley: eigentlich nur die rules ab 299 interessant, aber die sind ja ok.
<CalebRipley> sdx23, Habs grad rausgefunden. l234 ist der Übeltäter, beide Fenster muss ich in ner früheren Session mal auf fullscreen gesetzt haben.
<CalebRipley> Bei awesome geht sowas ja recht flexible. Bei dwm wären es alle Fenster gewesen, die im Fullscreen sind, daher hatte ich mir darum keine Gedanken gemacht.
<CalebRipley> sdx23, nutzt du awesome via gdm?
<sdx23> CalebRipley: weder gdm noch awesome, nein :)
<CalebRipley> Ok, :-)
<evilgen> Hallo kennt sich jemand mit Ylmf aus?
<evilgen> Soll angeblich basierend auf Ubuntu sein
<dadrc> Das musst du die Ylmf-Leute fragen, hier gibts keinen Support für Remixes.
<evilgen> es gibt aber keinen channel für ylmf
<evilgen> ok dann anders
<evilgen> wie kann ich vom root das passwort ändern im terminal?
<evilgen> damit ich su ausfüren kann?
<apollo13> man passwd
<sdx23> (abgesehen davon, dass das ansich keine gute Idee ist)
<evilgen> warum?
<draglor> du kannst "su" ganz normal, wie andere Programme, die root benötigen, als "sudo su" ausführen ....
<draglor> Allerdings reicht "sudo" eigentlich aus ...
<sdx23> oder einfach gleich "sudo -s" verwenden, "sudo su" ist fast etwas redundant :)
<evilgen> ok danke
<draglor> sudo su ist praktisch, wenn man etwas mehr als anderer Nutzer (nicht root) machen möchte ...
<sdx23> draglor: sudo -s bzw. -i ergibt auch eine Rootshell, ohne dabei doppelt in die Logs zu spammen und daher eigentlich zu bevorzugen :)
<draglor> Ich meine keine rootshell
<draglor> Anmeldung als anderer Nutzer
<ppq> draglor: das geht mit sudo -i
<sdx23> draglor: oh, ich sollte besser lesen. -u gibt's bei sudo noch.
<ppq> 'sudo -u username -i'
<draglor> jo, aber sudo ist bei mehreren Befehlen oder pipes unpraktisch
<ppq> da kann man sich bspw. mit tee behelfen
<ppq> aber wir werden langsam offtopic :)
<draglor> nee
<draglor> tee bringt nicht viel ;) versuch mal als anderer nutzer eine pipe mit sudo zu benutzen ...
<ppq> echo blub | sudo -u user tee /home/user/bla
<draglor> sorry, meinte keine pipe, sondern eine umlenkung ">"
<ppq> auch da hilft tee
<draglor> ja, nur etwas umständlich bei vielen kommandos
<ppq> aber genug jetzt.
<draglor> sudo -u $user bash -c "command > anderes_command"  geht auch
<draglor> ok
<CalebRipley> Ich will überprüfen, welche Dateien auf meinem System (/home ausgenommen) von mir verändert wurden oder allgemein nicht durch Pakete gestellt wurden.
<CalebRipley> Gibts da vlt. schon ein schönes Programm das sich die entsprechenden Hashsummen etc. holt, dass ich mein System nicht mit einem „sauberen“ System vergleichen muss?
<gr4y5ky> Hi ;-) ich hätte ne Frage bezüglich des Loggings von Ip-Adresse auf nem ubuntu root server. Gibt es einen einfache Möglichkeit sämtliches Loggin von Ip-adressen zu deaktivieren? Also nicht nur webserver Zugriffe, sondern auch ssh logins, ftp-Zugriffe, sonstiges Logging vom Server?  Vielen Dank
<sdx23> CalebRipley: ich meine sowas letztlich gesehen zu haben, allerdings leider den Namen vergessen.
<CalebRipley> sdx23, schade. Mir fällt leider auch kein passender Suchbegriff für ein solches Programm ein.
<sdx23> gr4y5ky: Nicht im generellen. Außer vielleicht das Dateisystem ro zu mounten oder ähnliche Hacks. Zumal die Frage sich stellt, wieso man das möchte.
<gr4y5ky> Wieso sollte man sowas nicht wollen? xD
<ppq> CalebRipley: du könntest auf der basis von 'cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list > dateien.list' und 'find / name "*"' und diff oder so was basteln
<dadrc> CalebRipley, eine weitere Option wär eine frische Installation in einer VM
<ppq> s/name/-name/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: CalebRipley: du könntest auf der basis von 'cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list > dateien.list' und 'find / -name "*"' und diff oder so was basteln
<draglor> Also eine Liste der Dateien, die durch Pakete installiert sind würde man mit "dpkg -L `dpkg -l "*"| grep ^i| cut -d \  -f 3`" bekommen ... die müsste man dann noch weiter verarbeiten
<sdx23> CalebRipley: debsums geht schonmal in die Richtung.
<draglor> Die Frage wäre nur, wie man veränderte Dateien am besten erkennt ..
<sdx23> anhand des Hashes der Dateien im Paket.
<CalebRipley> dadrc, die VM ist schon bei der Installation. Find ich aber recht doof das Mittel, hoffe ein Skript schreiben zu können, dass ich dann auch auf meinen Servern einsetzen kann.
<PrickelPit> hallo zusammen,
<PrickelPit> warum dauert ein login per ssh auf ein ubuntu system immer so lange? welche automagie läuft da im hintergrund, die den login so herauszögert?
<CalebRipley> ppq, das mit /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ist schonmal n guter Anfang. Danke :-)
<xreal> Wie kann ich erfahren, ob mein System gerade das Swapfile verwendet und welches Prozess die Ursache ist?
<TheInfinity> xreal: free hilft
<TheInfinity> xreal: und top
<draglor> zum Beispiel mit "iotop"
<CalebRipley> sdx23, debsums scheint alles zu haben was ich brauche. Kann jetzt nur noch daran scheitern, dass einige Pakete ihre /etc-Files generieren und nicht mitliefern.
<xreal> Swap:        30550        687      29863
<draglor> iotop zeigt dir direkt, welcher prozess gerade in den swap schreibt
<TheInfinity> xreal: tja. wird wohl genutzt.
<ppq> du hast 30gb swap?!
<xreal> +ppq: 16 GB RAM
<ppq> wenn du suspend2disk nutzen würdest, wären etwas mehr als 16gb swap angebracht, aber 30.. :D
<ppq> naja, wenn du genug platz auf der hdd hast.. wieso nicht
<dadrc> In Zeiten von TB-Platten, was solls
<xreal> Naja nicht ganz: RAID-0 aus 6 SCSI-Platten. Also nur 400 GB.
<TheInfinity> xreal: was machst du mit deinem rechner dass du 16 gb ram vollkriegst? Oo
<TheInfinity> xreal: videoschnitt? 30 vms?
<xreal> TheInfinity: OpenStreetMap
<xreal> Verdammt, die Swap-Partition habe ich ja neulich auf die SATA-Platte gelegt. Narf, ich Trottel.
<ppq> da liegt sie gut, bei scsi+raid0 als alternative :D
<TheInfinity> xreal: du lädst des gesamte regionen von OSM in den ram? huh.
<xreal> TheInfinity: Yepp, wenn man den Planeten importiert sollten die Nodes im Ram gehalten werden, sonst dauert der Import ewig.
<xreal> ppq: Ich sollte die 6 Platten bald rauswerfen und mir 'ne große SSD anschaffen. Die 400 EUR habe ich dann durch das Stromersparnis wieder drin.
<TheInfinity> xreal: Oo ... wie oft macht man sowas?
<xreal> TheInfinity: Kommt drauf an, was man vorhat :-)) Eigentlich nur 1x im halben Jahr.
<xreal> also 2x im Jahr.
<xreal> Ahh, ich seh' gerade. Ich war so schlau und habe dem Import-Tool nur 11 GB gegeben, habe also noch 3-4 GB frei (Kernel will ja auch was). Habe wohl der PSQL zu viel gegeben.
<xreal> Gibt's nicht sowas, wie "du" für den Ram? :.)
<dadrc> htop nach RAM-Verbrauch sortiert reicht nicht?
<xreal> gute Ide
<xreal> Kicher, jetzt wird mir einiges klar.
<xreal> Das Import-Programm zieht 12.5 GB, jede PostgreSQL-Instanz aber nochmal 1 GB und davon gibt's 7 Stück.
<rabe_> ich versuche gerade was zu entpacken, aber irgendwie krieg ichs nicht hin. florian@prometheus:~$ ~/Downloads$ tar xvzf q.tar.gz
<rabe_> bash: /home/florian/Downloads$: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<rabe_> der pfad stimmt aber..
<ppq> rabe_: du hast vor dem tar befehl noch den pfad stehen
<rabe_> gehört das nicht so? steht genauso in der guide
<ppq> und pfade sind nicht zwingend ausführbar, besonders wenn sie auf verzeichnisse zeigen :)
<ppq> nein
<rabe_> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html 
<ppq> du kopierst das, was nach dem $ kommt, mehr nicht
<rabe_> ok
<ppq> und was genau tust du da?
<frostschutz> das davor ist doch nur der prompt, den du selber auch hast. der befehl ist sogar noch mit fettdruck hervorgehoben...
<ppq> du solltest programme nicht auf diese art installieren
<rabe_> ah, ok, danke sehr
<rabe_> ist nur ein script
<ppq> anyway, bitte niemals 'make install' wenn es sich vermeiden lässt
<ppq> dafür gibts checkinstall
<rabe_> gibts fafür ne giude?
<ppq> ,checkinstall? rabe_
<shetlandpony> rabe_: checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<rabe_> danke
<rabe_> mal so in den raum gefragt, gibt es so etwas empfehlenswertes in richtung "linux für dummies"  wo solche dinge aufbauend erklärt werden?
<ppq> rabe_: ja, was aktuelles vom kofler
<ppq> rabe_: oder galileo openbooks wenns kostenlos sein soll
<ppq> und natürlich das wiki.
<ppq> ,einsteiger?
<shetlandpony> ppq, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<rabe_> für bücher geb auch gern geld aus wenn sie gut strukturiert sind
<xreal> Worauf weisen die "Nulleinträge" hin? Die CPU ist nicht überbelastet, wieso wird denn also in dieser Zeit nicht auf die Platte geschrieben? http://pgsql.privatepaste.com/92204271e2
<rabe_> danke :D
<frostschutz> xreal: vielleicht weil dein(e) programm(e) in der zeit einfach nichts schreiben?
<xreal> frostschutz: Hmm. Wieso tun sie das nicht... mal recherchieren. Danke!
<frostschutz> xreal: oder einfach zu wenig schreiben. es gibt ja dann noch den dateisystemcache, da werden schreibzugriffe erstmal gebuffert und dann irgendwann(tm) auf platte gelegt.
<xreal> frostschutz: Ja, das klingt logisch.
<xreal> dstat ist ein tolles Tool. Gefällt mir deutlich besser als htop.
<MaxRebo> Hi :) Versuche momentan das Theme "MWM" von GNOME Art zu installieren, bekomme jedoch bei den Erscheinungsbild-Einstellungen immer den Fehler "Ordner kann nicht über Ordner verschoben werden" - Jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<belu> hallo, gibt es irgendwelche scripte oder programme die einen pc bedingt in den STR S3 fahren wenn keine load ist oder sowas?
<dadrc> belu, guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Auto_SUSPEND
<dadrc> Das ist nicht genau das, was du willst, aber mit ein bisschen Anpassen sollte es das können
<dadrc> Oder hier, vielleicht noch etwas besser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/AutoSuspend
<belu> dadrc: ich hab nen media / file server, ich muss 2 Sachen überwachen… einmal einen download server wenn die cpu last kleiner 5 % ist und xbmc. wenn es kleiner 20 % ist. kann er nach 20 min in s3 gehen. 
<belu> wecken mach ich dann per wol oder wou
<dadrc> dann guck mal das zweite skript an, das kann sowas 
<dadrc> Bin erstmal weg, aber wenn du spezifische Fragen hast, kann dir hier bestimmt auch wer anders helfen
<natr> mein Gott - das glaubt mir ja keiner: Ich habe ein VLC-Fenster, das erhalten bleibt, wenn ich mich abmelde. Es taucht auch in anderen Nutzerkonten wieder auf, wenn man sich wieder anmeldet. Und wenn ich mich mit meinem Konto wieder anmelde habe ich auch Tonausgabe und überhaupt einen vollfunktionsfähigen VLC player, in dem mein zuletzt geschautes Video auf Pause steht und weitergeschaut werden kann...
<natr> nein - ich träume nichtmehr... :-/
<apollo13> wow
<apollo13> sag mal ps -ef|grep vlc und paste den output
<TheInfinity> natr: klingt nach ner coolen sicherheitslücke. *g*
<rabe_> wenn ich kde nachinstallieren will, einfach "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<hubertb> ja @rabe_
<TheInfinity> rabe_: yep
<hubertb> Hehe, war schneller ;-)
<rabe_> kk, danke, wollt sicher gehn :)
<natr> ob ich das irgendwie dokumentieren sollte?..
<natr> isses - ich mach' mir da auch grade so meine Gedanken... :-/
<natr> natr     14797     1  1 10:29 ?        00:04:25 vlc /media/truecrypt1/Video/Hackers (720p, GER-ENG).mkv
<natr> omg - das ist sogar das vorletzte Video und garnicht das aktuelle, was er grade wiedergibt...
<rabe_> ich liebe es, das das meiste hier mit nem einfachen konsolenbefehl geht :D
<natr> mein Gott - das TrueCrypt-Volume - hätte da nicht bei Abmelden ein umount stattfinden sollen?.. :-/
<apollo13> natr: wir supporten hier keine raubkopierten filme *duck und weg*
<apollo13> hast du irgendwie eingestellt dass die session gespeichert werden?
<natr> das sind diesbezüglich eigentlich noch die Ausgangseinstellungen und das ist lubuntu hier und das macht sowas doch standardmäßig nicht...
<natr> der Prozess gehört auch unter dem anderen Benutzerkonto eindeutig noch mir, dem startenden Nutzer, und ich hab' trotzdem das Fenster aufm Schirm...
<apollo13> ebent, deshalb wollte ich ps sehen
<apollo13> komisch
<natr> der Rechner hatte eine lange, anstrengende Nacht hinter sich - aber das ist doch kein Grund...
<apollo13> einziges problem: lubuntu ist afaik nicht von canonical bzw nicht offiziell, somit hier auch nicht supported
<natr> oh fuck. soll ich gehen?.. :-/
<natr> aber im Grunde sind wir doch alle Ubuntu...
<apollo13> jein, aber das kann durchaus ein lubuntu problem sein
<natr> hey - und wir gehören doch bald auch zu den Erwachsenen!..
<natr> ja - klar...
<apollo13> mag sein, aber ich kann nicht beurteilen wie viel von lubuntu kaputt gemacht wurde
<apollo13> das truecrypt nicht ausghänngt werden kann ist klar wenn vlc noch rennt
<natr> ist es ja bestimmt - hängt ja bestimmt mit lxwm zusammen
<natr> lxdm heißt er...
<natr> na - da geh' ich doch mal bei denen Spaß haben... :-)
<ring0> apollo13, stimmt noch, lubuntu 11.10 wird das erste offizielle derivat :)
<natr> ja - das wird auch Zeit... :-)
<natr> das ist eigentlich toll, dieses LXDE - es feiert nicht immer auf Drogen Samstagnächte durch...
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> dankeschoen :) 
<ksk> moin
<ksk> hab mir vohin mal das neue ubuntu geholt, und es sagte nach der install das mein pc doch vielleicht zu alt seit für unity. im loginfenster ist das "neu" aber dennoch ausgewählt
<ksk> bei nem bekannten hab ich mal so links an der seite eine komische interaktive leiste mit programmen gesehn - wo kriegt man die her?
<TheInfinity> ksk: was hast denn für n rechner?
<ksk> TheInfinity: eine virtuelle maschine
<TheInfinity> ksk: diese interaktive leiste ist unity
<k1l> ksk: diese leiste ist unity.
<TheInfinity> ksk: und in einer vm wirst du das vergessen können. keine 3d treiber
<k1l> ksk: und diese braucht 3d grafik
<k1l> TheInfinity: du darfst :)
<ksk> :(
<ksk> okay, dankesehr
<TheInfinity> ksk: nativ installieren oder lassen :)
<TheInfinity> oder *unity lassen
<ksk> linux aufm desktop überzeugt mich für zuhause noch nicht :P
<ksk> habs nur zum "arbeiten" gern
<TheInfinity> ,dualboot? ksk
<shetlandpony> ksk, Dualboot ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<ksk> niemals!
<TheInfinity> ksk: denn nicht. your choice. :)
<ksk> jau.
<apollo13> hmm ich meine ich hatte in der virtualbox mal 3d support
<ksk> inne vm ist an sich super. wenn man auf nen server will oder skripten nehm ich das
<ksk> mhm, glaub da war ne option, ich schau mal
<apollo13> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-ubuntu-11-04-natty-unity-3d-on-virtualbox-4-x.html
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/3lu2a7y |   Running Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) unity 3D on virtualbox 4.x  | Ubuntu Geek
<apollo13> der sinn davon sei aber dahingestellt…
<ksk> nice, tut. danke
<ksk> der sinn ist das ich mir das mal anschauen wollte
<k1l> live-cd/-usbstick tuts dafür auch ganz gut
<dAnjou> muss ein verzeichnis, in das gemountet werden soll, zwingend leer sein?
<dAnjou> wenn nein, was passiert mit den dateien in dem ordner, wenn was da reingemountet wird?
<ksk> weg sind sie meine ich nicht, nur ka ob gleichzeitig verfügbar
<ksk> kannst es ja (ohne vertvolle daten) mal testen
<k1l> dAnjou: wenn gleich dateien wird überschrieben iirc
<apollo13> dAnjou: man mount
<dAnjou> alle unklarheiten beseitigt: The previous contents (if any) and owner and mode of dir become invisible ...
<ksk> jop, grad mitm bindmount getestet, nachm umount ist das alte mitm inhalt wieder da 
<apollo13> ksk: gut bindmount ist aber eh was anderes ;)
<apollo13> wobei man hoffen sollte, dass die sich gleich verhalten *gg*
<ring0> dAnjou, interessant
<rabe_> ist es sicher gnome3 über apt-get zu holen?
<sdx23> inwiefern "sicher"? Mist kann dir überall passieren.
<rabe_> ok, ist die wahrscheinlichkeit mir was zu versauen über 50%?^^
<sdx23> Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, keine Gnome3 Erfahrung. Aber Leute die das können würden vermutlich dazu gerne wissen, welches Ubuntu du hast und woher du das Gnome3 nehmen möchtest.
<rabe_> sdx23, 11.04 und über ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 -- aber ich werds erstmal im sandkasten testen denk ich
<dAnjou> rabe_: da gnome3 noch nicht offiziell von ubuntu unterstützt wird, wird es das hier auch nicht
<dAnjou> installation also auf eigene gefahr und ohne anschließenden support hier
<rabe_> ok, danke dann lass ich das mal lieber erstmal. danke
<dAnjou> von einem kommilitonen weiß ich aber, dass es noch recht viele zicken macht
<k1l> rabe_: ab 11.10 soll gnome3 als normales paket zur verfügung stehen. vlt schaffst du es ja noch so lange :)
<rabe_> klar, ich war nur neugierig, die screenshots sehn ja schonmal ganz toll aus :)
<dreamon> Im /home/xxxx/.cache liegen hier 2GB .. darf man das einfach löschen?
<CalebRipley> dreamon, wenn du die Konfigurationsdateien darin nicht benötigst dann ja. Aber du solltest mit dem Ordner vorsichtig sein.
<CalebRipley> Am besten du guckst wo die wirklich großen Dateien darin sind und entscheidest dann ob du die brauchst.
<dreamon> CalebRipley, OK sind echt grosse drin
<CalebRipley> dreamon, welches Programm veranschlagt die?
<dreamon> Die heißen .cacheXDFADF oder so.. und da sind die lustigsten Dateien drin.
<k1l> dreamon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777793
<k1l> dreamon: in dem .cache sollten weitere ordner sein jeweils der programme die da was ablegen. 
<tiger208> Hallo zusammen
<tiger208> Ich habe ein Garmin Oregon 450
<tiger208> und möchte es unter Ubuntu 11.04 im "live" modus nutzen. (es soll auf der Karte meine Position am PC anzeigen)
<tiger208> leider klappt dass nicht
<tiger208> die Programme die ich probiert habe melden Gerät nicht gefunden
<tiger208> Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte
<tiger208> ?
<tiger208> hallo?
<k1l> ,geduld?
<shetlandpony> Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<tiger208> ok
<k1l> gucken alle grade brav tagesschau :)
<sdx23> tiger208: die Ausgabe von lsusb in einen Nopaste bitte.
<tiger208> von was?
<sdx23> "lsusb". Ohne die Gänsefüsschen in ein Terminal eingeben, das wird angeschlossene USB-Geräte auflisten.
<tiger208> moment
<tiger208> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401837/
<sdx23> Gut, da ist es schonmal gelistet. Die Rechte und Besitzer kannst du nun mit "ls -la /dev/bus/usb/001/007" sehen.
<tiger208> crw-rw-r-- 1 root root 189, 6 2011-07-31 19:27 /dev/bus/usb/001/007
<tiger208> kommt raus
<sdx23> tjo, damit hat schonmal nur root Schreibzugriff, der Rest nur Lesend. Das wird nicht reichen.
<tiger208> und wie kann ich dass ändern?
<dAnjou> ich hab mir grad die demo von osmos (-> http://www.hemispheregames.com/osmos/ ) geladen und installiert, seh im spiel, wenn ich ESC drücke, keine menütexte. kennt das einer?
<dAnjou> 11.04 classic
<sdx23> tiger208: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Garmin_eTrex_Serie das hier ist zwar für etrex, wird aber mit Modifikaitonen vermutlich auch bei deinem oregon funktionieren. 
<sdx23> Die UDEV-Regel wie dort beschrieben eintragen, die Device-ID musst du natürlich an deine anpassten, steht ja in lsusb.
<tiger208> Immernoch das gleiche Problem
<sdx23> Was genau hast du getan?
<tiger208> Ich habe die Anweisungen auf der Seite befolgt
<tiger208> und dann mit Viking und QlandkarteGT versucht die echtzeitposition einzulesen
<Jegub2008> servus miteinander
<sdx23> tiger208: welche? Für die Udev-Regel standen da zwei Methoden.
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> wie kann ich ts3 installieen
<Gaertner> installieren
<Gaertner> habe mir auf www.teamspeak.com die Run datei für linux herunterladen und nun?
<dadrc> Gaertner, sh <wieauchimmerdiedateiheißt>.run
<dadrc> In einem Terminal, natürlich.
<Gaertner> ok
<dAnjou> Gaertner: http://media.teamspeak.com/ts3_literature/TeamSpeak%203%20Server%20Quick%20Start.txt
<shetlandpony> dAnjou's url: http://tinyurl.com/3lr8wwa
<dAnjou> 2 min suchen
<dAnjou> Gaertner: ist mumble vielleicht eine alternative?
<dAnjou> weiß ja nich, warum es gerade teamspeak sein muss
<Gaertner> diedasnutzen haben ein ts server
<Gaertner> alos ich habe es nun ausgeführt
<Gaertner> sh pfad.run
<Gaertner> und da kommt nach der lizenz zustimmung ......... und dann höhrt er auf
<dadrc> Gaertner, jetzt sollte da ein weiteres Verzeichnis mit einer ts3client_runscript.sh sein
<dreamon> Gibt es einen Trick bei Krusader entpackte RARs die umlaute enthalten umzubenennen? Mir gelingt das nur mit nautilus
<bekks> dreamon: Nö. Gibts nicht. Und hängt auch vom Zeichensatz ab, mit dem die eingepackt wurden.
<dreamon> bekks, seh ich das richtig. krusader kann die entpackten dateien selbst nicht mal richtig lesen? 
<bekks> Ja.
<dreamon> Woran liegt das? 
<dreamon> Sollte doch im prinzip keine Rolle spielen.
<ppq> da kommst du nur mit mv und tabcompletion oder wildcard weiter
<hinogi> Ich hab Schwirigkeiten mit meiner bcm4313 unter 11.04 eine wlan verbindung herzustellen, iwlist findet wohl wlan netzwerke aber nm applet zeigt nicht an
<hinogi> kann man über die console eine wlan verbindung zu einem hotspot aufbauen?
<bekks> dreamon: Liegt am Zeichensatz, mit dem eingepackt wurde.
<hinogi> lshw -C network zeigt auch an das das network disabled ist aber ich kann es nicht enablen scheinbar
<dreamon> bekks, ein angepasstes unrar gibts nicht?
<dreamon> hinogi, Ist ein Notebook?
<hinogi> ja
<dreamon> hinogi, Welches? Hast du Wlan mit Schalter oder wie auch immer Aktiviert?
<hinogi> ja ist mit schalter und schalter ist auch auf ein lenovo b560
<dreamon> hinogi, Mein acer hat selben Chipsatz.. geht tadellos.. mußte über jockey nur Treiber nachinstallieren.. 
<hinogi> jockey?
<dreamon> hinogi, Ja so heißt das teil unter gnome.. kannst ja schauen unter System/xxxx/hardware treiber oder so .. heißt das Teil.. da kannst nachinstallieren.. hab kde gerade laufen.. weiß nicht genau wo das ist
<hinogi> also ich seh ja alle verfügbaren netzwerke bei iwlist aber der network-manager zeigt kein einziges wlan davon an und ich weis halt nicht wie ich sonst zu einem wlan verbinden soll
<Gaertner> in root
<hinogi> die sind auch schon installiert
<dreamon> Dieser STA wars glaub?
<hinogi> genau
<dreamon> Vielleicht hilft das -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1783272
<dreamon> Ist "ibekks" die Mac-Version von bekks?
<ibekks> Die iphone-Version
<dreamon> Ah gut zu wissen.
<auftisch> ich möchte shutdown ohne sudo ausführen können, verstehe aber nicht, was ich an der sudoers falsch mache, das ist sie: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401842/ , nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren#Herunterfahren-mit-Benutzerrechten
<ppq> auftisch: ist schon richtig, aber du musst es immer noch mit sudo ausführen
<ppq> geht halt ohne passworteingabe, aber sudo davor ist pflicht
<auftisch> achsooo :)
<auftisch> danke
<hinogi> okay, hat bisher nichts funktioniert
<hinogi> ich hab hier auch noch nen wlan stick da ist auch netzwork disabled aber findet auch alle netzwerke
<Vanger1> nabend
<Vanger1> ich könnte gerade etwas hilfe gebrauchen, bin regelrecht am verzweifeln... geht um iptables (mit policy=drop; genauer ip6tables, IPv4 kann ich momentan nicht testen da nicht erreichbar) und die tatsache dass meine rules irgendwie nicht zur anwendung kommen und ipv6-icmp-pakete gedropt werden
<Vanger1> in verkürzt: /sbin/ip6tables -A INPUT_eth0_serv_icmp -p ipv6-icmp -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Vanger1> /sbin/ip6tables -A OUTPUT_eth0_serv_icmp -p ipv6-icmp -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<Vanger1> im log landet aber trotzdem Jul 31 23:09:53 Hetzner-vServer-VQ7 kernel: [  151.344481] DROP_INPUT6_eth0: IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=33:33:ff:00:00:02:6c:62:6d:b2:a7:08:86:dd SRC=fe80:0000:0000:0000:6e62:6dff:feb2:a708 DST=ff02:0000:0000:0000:0000:0001:ff00:0002 LEN=72 TC=0 HOPLIMIT=255 FLOWLBL=0 PROTO=ICMPv6 TYPE=135 CODE=0
<Vanger1> das komplette script: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401847/
<Moritz24M> Hey, ich habe mir irgenwie die Treiber für meine ATI-Graka zerschossen... ich hatte per konsole fglrx installiert, da ich mit der HD-Wiedergabe nicht zufrieden war. Mit fglrx war es dann aber auch nicht viel besser und ich wollte einen anderen Player unter dem freien Treiber probieren, da ich gelesen hatte, dass der bei 2D teilweise sogar bessere Performance hat. Also habe ich fglrx wieder deinstalliert, die /etx/X11/xorg.conf wieder be
<Moritz24M> arbeitet und bekomme als resultat nur einen schwarzen bildschirm. Von der Live-CD habe ich dann fglrx wieder installiert, bekomme aber immernoch einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Jetzt kann ich aber wenigstens ne Konsole öffnen, mich einloggen usw. Führe ich dann startx aus, bekomme ich zu lesen, dass fglrx angeblich nicht vorhanden sei. lsmod findet fglrx aber. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, was ich machen muss, damit der xserver fglrx wieder "erke
<Moritz24M> nnt"
<Moritz24M> Anders gefragt: Wie kann ich dafür sorgen, dass xserver wieder startet?
<Vanger1> jemand ne idee?
<sdx23> Moritz24M: als driver "radeon" eintragen?
<Moritz24M> sdx23, ich will ja jetzt wieder fglrx nutzen. mit dem radeon konnte ich nicht mal die konsole sehen, bildschirm quasi aus.
<sdx23> Moritz24M: das ist - seltsam.
<Moritz24M> ja hat mich auch gewundert, aber bis ich wieder den fglrx installiert habe konnte ich NICHTS machen
<Moritz24M> obwohl in der xorg.conf auch radeon eingetragen war
<Moritz24M> Das ändert ja aber immernoch nichts an der Frage, weshalb xserver das modul fglrx (obwohl ja anscheinend geladen) nicht findet
<bekks> Moritz24M: Nopaste doch mal das Xorg.0.log
<Moritz24M> öh... wie komme ich da ran?! Bin gerade mit meinem Rechner online, das Netbook hat die Probleme mit fglrx...
<bekks> ssh
<Moritz24M> kenne ich mich leider absolut nicht mit aus...
<mosez> servus
<Vanger1> Moritz24M: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Vanger1> und dann in die /etc/ssh/sshd_config "AllowUsers <deinName>" einfügen
<Vanger1> @All: Wirklich keiner ne Idee bei meinem iptables-Problem?
<apollo13> Vanger1: sry, bei eine chain pro service hab ich lesen aufgehört
<apollo13> mal abgesehen dass die "# Pass traffic to it's specific service chain" falsch ausschauen, ich tipp drauf dass da aktuell alles in serv_apache landet
<Vanger1> apollo13: ok super, immerhin ein anhaltspunkt. was fehlt denn? ich hatte überlegt ob da noch ein RETURN rein muss, scheinbar war's das aber auch nicht. oder ist da mal wieder die reihenfolge der regeln ausschlaggebend?
<apollo13> naja sobald du mit -j hüpfst bist ja aus der INPUT_eth0 raus
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon: warum so kompliziert?
<Vanger1> öhm kein wirklicher grund, soll ich die service/app chains einfach weglassen?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> /sbin/ip6tables -A INPUT_eth0 -m limit --limit 1/sec -j LOG --log-prefix "DROP_INPUT6_eth0: " <-- hää?
<Vanger1> ok, dann lass ich die mal weg und teste das fix mal
<apollo13> weißt du überhaupt was die rule macht?
<apollo13> sowas will man gar nicht…
<Vanger1> ich schätze mal dass wenn du so fragst: nein
<Vanger1> ziel wäre gewesen alles was gedroppt wird zu loggen, aber nicht so viel dass mir das log vollläuft
<mosez> wenn ich mehrere ip's an lxc container binden will, dann muss ich diese vorher an das hostsystem binden oder?
<Moritz24M> Wie verbinde ich denn per Terminal mit nem WPA-WLAN? sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid WLAN-Name key s:WPA-PW funktioniert nicht, ist das bei WPA-Netzwerken ein anderer Befehl?
<ppq> Moritz24M: ich kann ceni empfehlen. leider nicht in den ubuntu-repos, aber als .deb verfügbar
<ppq> manuell: wpa_supplicanr
<ppq> s/r/t/
<shetlandpony> ppq meant: manuell: wpa_supplicant
<Vanger1> Moritz24M: Oder alternativ wenn möglich: Steck einfach das Kabel rein... ;)
<Vanger1> apollo13: Hat leider nicht funktioniert. Ich nopaste mal das jetzige skript
<Vanger1> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/401852/
<ppq> Moritz24M: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/sidux.com/sidux/debian/pool/main/c/ceni/ceni_2.23_all.deb
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/4yjgmrc
<ppq> Moritz24M: abhängigkeiten sind libcurses-perl, libio-pty-perl, libio-stty-perl, libexpect-perl und libcurses-ui-perl
<Moritz24M> jo aber das mit dem Kabel ist der entscheidende Hinweis gewesen....^^ brb
<ppq> lol
<auftisch> beim shutdown über die konsole bleibt mein ubuntu hängen, es erscheint der splash bzw. die meldung "modem manager...." irgendwas mit dbus connection; shutdown über gnome funktioniert
<Moritz24M> ja manchmal steht man im wahrsten Sinne auf der leitung^^
<Vanger1> ich glaub ich bin echt zu doof für iptables... warum funktioniert das nich oO
<Moritz24M> Vanger1, und dann einfach AllowUsers Name IRGENDWO in der Datei eintragen?!
<bekks> AllowUsers ist unsinnig
<bekks> Lass es einfach weg
<Moritz24M> k
<Moritz24M> ok ich muss jetzt aber echt nochmal fragen, was genau ich mit ssh erreichen soll? Meinen Rechner mit dem Netbook verbinden und dann die Datei holen?! Checks gerade echt nicht
<bekks> Ja, genau.
<mosez> kann ich ueber up ip addr add nur /32 netze hinzufuegen?
<mosez> ich will eigentlich ein /27 netz ans system binden...
<bekks> mosez: Dann mach doch.
<bekks> ip kann das.
<Moritz24M> was sind denn die nötigen Schritte damit ich da per ssh rankomme? Muss ich auf dem Netbook irgendwas einstellen oder muss da nur ssh installiert sein?!
<mosez> up ip addr add 188.40.233.32/27 dev eth0 scheint aber nicht wirklich zu tun. 
<bekks> mosez: "scheint nicht zu tun" soll was heissen?
<bekks> Moritz24M: Du musst den openssh-server starten.
<mosez> nur 188.40.233.32 ist pingbar, der rest nicht.
<dAnjou> bekks: sollte auf nem ubuntu automatisch nach installation laufen
<bekks> Wenn die nicht auf ICMP antworten muss man das nicht erst versuchen.
<bekks> dAnjou: Sollte. Tut es aber seit mindestens 10.04 nicht.
<dAnjou> o.O
<bekks> dAnjou: Ist nicht mal installier per default.
<dAnjou> das kann ich nicht bestätigen
<dAnjou> das ja
<dAnjou> aber nach der installation läuft er
<dAnjou> Moritz24M: willste im lokalen netz ne datei verschieben?
<mosez> und die anderen ip's die ich auf gleiche art und weise, nur halt als /32, hinzugefuegt habe sind alle pingbar.
<auftisch> in welcher logdatei stehen die letzten ausgaben auf dem bildschirm von der konsole bevor dem ausschalten?
<bekks> auftisch: In keiner.
<auftisch> vorher wird schon das logging beendet, richtig?
<bekks> Ja.
<auftisch> verdammt, wie findet man raus, was das ausschalten blockiert? er bleibt hängen, aber ich glaube die letzte meldung war mit dem "modemmanager"
<ppq> auftisch: du könntest mal mit alt+druck+ (das halten, dann nacheinander folgendes:) r e i s u b dein system not-ausschalten und gucken, ob bei e und i irgendwelche interessanten meldungen kommen, anhand derer man erkennt, was da noch lief.
<auftisch> ah ok, schreib ich mir auf, probier ich aus
<mosez> hm... sollten nicht alle ip adressen pingbar sein wenn diese korrekt hinzugefuegt wurden?
<Moritz24M> bekks, wie starte ich den denn? sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start sagt mir ich soll stattdessen start ssh nutzen, aber dann komm igend ne Meldung "Rejected send message, 1 matched rules...." und noch eine Zeile mehr. ist das normal? Läuft der Server damit?
<bekks> sudo start ssh
<Moritz24M> job is already running, okay
<Moritz24M> ^^
<mosez> warum zum teufel startet ntpd obwohl ich update-rc.d -f remove ntp ausgefuehrt habe?
<ppq> mosez: weil ubuntu schon länger kein sysv init mehr nutzt
<ppq> musst schon die upstart config files editieren in /etc/init/name-des-service
<mosez> ppq: klingt sinnig
<mosez> bleibt nur noch das mit den ip adressen...
<Moritz24M> bekks, also: scp moritz@Ideapad-S205:/var/log/Xorg.0.log moritz@SGE:/home/moritz/Desktop/Xorg.0.log oder wie funktioniert das?
<ppq> Moritz24M: da wo du es ausführst, kannst du den pfad normal angeben
<ppq> also.. lokal
<Moritz24M> also: scp moritz@Ideapad-S205:/var/log/Xorg.0.log /home/moritz/Desktop/Xorg.0.log wenns auf dem 2. ausgeführt wird?
<ppq> ja
<Moritz24M> okay und ich melde mich dann auf meinem Desktop mit moritz@Ideapad-S205 an ja?
<Moritz24M> sry benutz das zum ersten Mal
<ppq> wenn user und host so stimmen, ja
<Moritz24M> jop
<bekks> scp moritz@Ideapad-S205:/var/log/Xorg.0.log /tmp/
<bekks> und dann /tmp/Xorg.0.log nopasten
<Moritz24M> okay ich versuchs mal
<Moritz24M> meine Nachrichten gerade kamne glaube ich nicht ein, daher nochmal:
<Moritz24M> ssh: Could not resolve hostname Ideapad-S205: Name or service not known. Der Name stimmt aber
<Moritz24M> also da muss doch rein, was ich auch in der Konsole sehe
<szal> ersetze Hostname durch IP
<Moritz24M> danke, ich teste
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-23
<fjodor> hey bekks
<fjodor> ich hab mal ne frage
<fjodor> oh uhrzeit guck :D
<dAnjou> frag doch wen anders
<bullgard6> 'detlef@T61:~$ scp T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Ubuntu/Getting\ Started\ with\ Ubuntu\ 12.04.pdf .; detlef@t43's password: ***; scp: /home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Ubuntu/Getting: No such file or directory; scp: Started: No such file or directory; ...' Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<eixV> kA, einmal fuer die *sh auf T43, einmal fuer T61 escapen?
<bullgard6> eixV: Ich versteh Dich schlecht. Ich weiß, daßman manchmal Dateinamen, die Leerzeichen enthalten, escapen muß. Ich habe doch jedes Leerzeichen mittels '\' escapet.
<eixV> bullgard6: ja, fuer die lokale shell, scp fuehrt aber auch remote eine shell aus
<eixV> vllt klappt's wie in: foo\\\ bar
<eixV> yoo, grad mal ausprobiert, jedes Leerzeichen dreimal escapen klappt
<bullgard6> eixV: Das hat auch bei mir geklappt. --  Vielen Dank! --  Hast Du eine Idee, warum man ein Leerzeichen drei Mal escapen muß?
<ZeroMC> einmal fuer scp. Dann muss einmal \ und das leerzeichen fuer die Aktion dort auf der Kiste escaped werden.
<bullgard6> ZeroMC: Danke!
<ZeroMC> np
<ZeroMC> eben erst reingeschaut, sonst haette ich frueher geantwortet ;)
<bullgard6> Du bist ein Guter! (*scnr*) 
<Seymour> Hi, mein Bootmenü ist weg (wo neben Ubuntu am Anfang auch die XP-Installation ausgewählt werden konnte)
<Seymour> Wie krieg ich das wieder?
<ptrxyz> guten morgen!
<ptrxyz> sagt mal, kann mir wer weiterhelfen? Ich hätte da ein problem mit meiner keymap in den virtual consoles (tty1->tty6)
<ptrxyz> immer wenn ich F1 drücke, bekomme ich ein A, und die taste funktioniert nicht. z.B. in htop oder so.
<jokrebel> ptrxyz: hier kommt auch ein A (B für F2…). 
<deem> dito. abcd usw
<ptrxyz> ja aber normal ist das ja nicht
<ptrxyz> wenn ich z.B. htop anwerfe, bräuchte ich F2...
 * jokrebel braucht keine Funktionstasten im terminal
<jokrebel> ptrxyz: geht es denn in nem GUI-Terminal?
<ptrxyz> jap
<ptrxyz> nur in den TTYs nicht
<bullgard6> ptrxyz: Dieser Fehler tritt auf meinem Ubuntu 12.04 auch auf. Du solltest in Launchpad gucken, ob dieser Fehler dort schon beschrieben ist. Wenn er dort noch nicht beschrieben ist, solltest Du einen Fehlerbericht dort verfassen.
<ptrxyz> hm, gefunden hab ich nix...
<bullgard6> Also dann: Verfaß einen Fehlerbericht in Launchpad!
<bullgard6> Wenn man Firefox 14.0.1 installiert, woher nimmt Firefox 14.0.1 die Informationen für die Einträge »Bevorzugte Sprachen«, die in Firefox Menü > Firefox > Einstellungen > Einstellungn > (Firefox-Einstellungen) > Inhalt > (Sprachen: Bevorzugte Sprachen für die Darstellung von Webseiten wählen) > Wählen... > 'Sprachen in bevorzugter Reihenfolge:'  stehen?
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Warum muss man das wissen? Und am ehesten wissen das vermutlich die Firefox-Leute.
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Man muß es wissen, um den Firefox intelligenter bedienen zu können. Konkret hatte ich ja gestern mitgeteilt, daß mein Firefox ein falsches Dokument von einer Webseite herunterladen wollte.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Ob das alleine über Firefox realisierbar wäre (noch dazu, wenn dann das gewünschte Dokument in der bevorzugten Sprache gar nicht verfügbar ist) möchte ich stark anzweifeln. 
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Das steht Dir frei. Ich möchte Dich jedoch darauf hinweisen, daß ich es mit einem anders konfigurierten Firefox 14.0.1 einwandfrei heruntergeladen habe.
<bullgard6> Wenn mir eine Website ein Dokument zum Download anbietet und ich mit dem Firefox 14.0.1 auf die zugehörige Schaltfläche  »Download« klicke, dann muß der Firefox dieses Dokument herunterladen. Alles andere ist ein Fehler.
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Klar! Aber was hat das mit den Spracheinstellungen  zu tun?
 * jokrebel muss jetzt aber los. bye
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Wenn ich andere Spracheinstellungen in jenem Fenster verwende, dann lädt der Firefox 14.0.1 das Dokument korrekt herunter.
<Nalkem> woran kann folgendes verhalten liegen: ping -f ubuntu -> macosx 0% packet loses ; ping -f macosx -> ubuntu 20% packet loses
<bullgard6> Nalkem: Was meinst Du mit "ping -f ubuntu -> macosx" genau?
<Nalkem> bullgard6, ich pinge im selben netzwerk von einem rechner , der mit ubuntu installiert ist, einen an, der mit macosx installiert ist
<Nalkem> und dann umgedreht
<bullgard6> Nalkem: Bidirektionale Netzwerkverbindungen können in der einen Richtung verschiedene Eigenschaften haben im Vergleich zur anderen Übertragungsrichtung.
<bullgard6> Nalkem: Das kann zum Beispiel an einem schlecht konfigurierten Router liegen.
<Nalkem> bullgard6, versuche gerade herauszufenden, warum die verbindung in die eine richtung so schlecht ist. netzwerkswitch wurde schon getauscht, problem ist geblieben. router abklemmen, problem ist geblieben (also direkte verbindung rechner switch rechner ohne andere komponennten am switch)
<bullgard6> Nalkem: Es kann auch an einem schlecht konfigurierten TCP/IP-Protokollstack in einem Rechner liegen. --  Es kann auch daran liegen, daß einer der beiden Rechner wenig leistungsfähig ist.
<Nalkem> rechner hw ist aehnlich leistungsstark, gigabyte ethernet ... TCP/IP-Protokollstack ... tjaaa ... gute frage *g* ... schau mir gerade den ubuntu-rechner genauer an (12.04) ... beide rechner haben eine gute verbindung zum router
<bullgard6> Nalkem: Du könntest das Programm ntop auf beiden Rechnern installieren und damit die netzwerkverbindung in beiden Richtungen versuchen zu analysieren.
<Nalkem> gute idee .. werd es mal testen
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ein ubuntu 12.04 live system und ein lsi megaraid sas 1078 controller, der nicht erkannt wird. das module megaraid_sas ist geladen megacli ist auch installiert, allerdings wirft ein "megacli -adpcount" immer 0 controller aus.
<deem> achja. ein "cat /proc/scsi/scsi" zeigt mir den controller an als Vendor: LSI und Model: MegaRaid SAS
<JooohnyStyler88> Hi, hat jemand das Lua Script(Conky) am laufen?
<deem> !frag > JooohnyStyler88 
<kubine> JooohnyStyler88: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<JooohnyStyler88> aso okay
<JooohnyStyler88> die runden Anzeigen für den CPU, Ram und Swap gefallen mir sehr, ich würde diese gerne nebeneinander haben, als wie bei dem standert script schräg untereinander, im netz habe ich dazu nix gefunden, wie kann ich das erreichen?
<G-Stern> Hallo. Ich habe eine Frage zur Nutzung des AVM Sticks unter 10.04: Hat von euch jemand erfahrungen mit dieser installationsanleitung gemacht? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritz!WLAN_USB_Stick-N
<kubine> Title: Fritz!WLAN USB Stick-N › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<G-Stern> wenn ja, hat es funktioniert oder gab es probleme?
<JooohnyStyler88> ah okay im Ordner .conky liegt eine script datei, diese ist auch für nicht programmierer leicht verständlich, sieht bisschen html like aus, dort sind für x und y pixel angaben mit diesen kann ich conky lua anpassen danke 
<JooohnyStyler88> geht der bei dir nicht G-Stern?
<G-Stern> JooohnyStyler88, habe noch nicht gekauft. soll meine kaufentscheidung erleichtern. 
<JooohnyStyler88> aso der o2 surfstick geht am besten finde ich nutze den selber, ubuntu erkennt den automatisch und findet den anbieter auch automatisch, einstecken und lossurfen 
<JooohnyStyler88> der Fritzbox sieht voll kompliziert aus mit treibern etc
<G-Stern> JooohnyStyler88, unterstützt er 5ghz? 
<G-Stern> JooohnyStyler88, ich brauche einen stick der die 5ghz unterstützt
<G-Stern> JooohnyStyler88, mir geht es nicht ums mobile surfen, sondern um eine verbindung zur fritz box im büro
<JooohnyStyler88> aso da kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen 
<G-Stern> hat jemand anderes vielleicht erfahrung hiermit? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fritz!WLAN_USB_Stick-N
<kubine> Title: Fritz!WLAN USB Stick-N › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeitsofa> G-Stern: afaik habe ich den neulich bei einem kunden an das 10.04 einfach angesteckt und es lief. bin mir aber nimmer ganz sicher
<zeitsofa> 12.04 meinte ich 
<G-Stern> zeitsofa, hatte der ne fritzbox am laufen?
<G-Stern> zeitsofa, hab gerade diesen bericht gefunden: http://blog.tomixnet.de/archives/1885 demnach kein problem
<JooohnyStyler88> wenn ubuntu 12.10 kommt, wie geht dann der update, bekommt man eine aktualisierungs meldung, und dann startet man den pc neu, und alle einstellungen aus 12.4 sind noch erhalten, sprich mein conky ist dann immer noch unter 12.10 oder muss ich alles neu einstellen?
<zeitsofa> JooohnyStyler88: es werden in der regel nur software pakete aktualisiert. sprich du bekommst dann ne benachrichtigung das eine neue version verfügbar ist - installierst die dann und ahst die neuen programme dann mit deinen bisherigen einstellungen zur verfügung (vereinfacht gesagt) - aber VORHER backup machen :)
<apricot1> ich muss Grub auf einem Dual-Boot notebook erneuern. Mach ich das so richtig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106204/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<JooohnyStyler88> zeitsofa das klingt ja sehr angenehm, aber warum schreiben dann manche user das sie große probleme bei den ubdates haben, kann es auch zu problemen führen?
<zeitsofa> keine geduld die leute *schnüff* 
<bullgard6> apricot1:" Ist die in Schritt-5 beschriebene 'optionale' Punkt so richtig?" wie lautet denn Schritt 5 genau?
<apricot1> bullgard4, Wenn auf dem System eine 'separate' Boot-Partition genutzt wird, uss diese ebenfalls eingehängt werden mit. sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/boot
<apricot1> ich habe sda1 ntfs boot und sda2 /ntfs (windows7)
<apricot1> ist sda1 jetzt die 'separate' Boot-Partition ??
<bullgard6> apricot1: Nein. Ist sie nicht.
<bullgard6> apricot1: Diemeinen damit eine Partition, die ausschließtlich ein Verzeicnis mit dem Namen 'boot' hat.
<apricot1> ok, dann also 'ohne' Schritt 5 - danke
<bullgard6> apricot1: Und an welchem Problem hängst Du jetzt gerade fest?
<apricot1> bullgard4, nur an der Frage ob Schritt 5 nötig ist. Weil auf dem notebook 2 ntfs Partitionen sind boot und win7
<bullgard6> apricot1: Ok. Na dann viel Erfolg!
<apricot1> sda1=ntfs boot 10GB und sda2=ntfs windows
<apricot1> ja ich halt mal die Ohren zu und drück ENTER...
<apricot1> Meldung von Grub. /usr/sbin/grub-setup: Warning: Sector 32 is already in use by FlexNet; avoiding it. This software may cause boot or other problems in future. Please ask authors not to store data in the boot track.
<apricot1> Aber dann auch: Installation finished. No error reported.
<apricot1> Ich starte mal neu....
<bullgard6>  Auf meinem Remmina habe ich eine SSH-Verbindung zu dem Rechner mit dem Hostnamen »T43« im selben LAN vorkonfiguriert. Ich kann diese Vorkonfiguration benutzen, um schnell eine SSH-Verbindung zu dem entfernten Rechner T43 herzustellen. Ich sehe dann in einem tty den Prompt detlef@t43:~$ . Mir ist so, als hätte ich "früher" einmal stattdessen den fernen Desktop gesehen. Irre ich mich da?
<zeitsofa> desktop via ssh? 
<zeitsofa> ssh = secure shell == nix gui da cli. oder verstehe ich dich falsch bullgard6?
<deem> bullgard6: mit ssh sicherlich nicht
<zeitsofa> ahoi deem *winks*
<deem> hoi sofa
<deem> apricot1: hättest du nicht lieber die chroot methode nutzen sollen oder bist du sicher, dass die grub.conf noch aktuell ist?
<apricot1> egal... läuft doch wieder windows und ubuntu - tadellos  
<apricot1> hat hingehauen mit der Root-Directory Methode
<deem> dann hattest du glück und die grub.conf war noch richtig
<apricot1> ja, hatte ja nur windows neu installiert
<apricot1> und bill Gates ht seinen Bott-Loader wieder reingehauen
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: 'man ssh': " -X      Enables X11 forwarding." 
<apricot1> danke erstmal - bye
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: ja- aber damit wirst du auch keinen entfernten desktop sehen
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: Sondern was?
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: damit kannst du dir entfernte x-apps lokal anzeigen lassen.
<zeitsofa> nen x server umzubiegen würde man so nicht machen - da wäre dann xnset oder ähnliches der ansatz
<bullgard6> zeitsofa: Wenn ich damit den entfernten Nautilus bedienen könnte, wär das nicht schlecht.
<bullgard6> qrx 20
<zeitsofa> bullgard6: das geht mit ssh -X ja
<koegs> zeitsofa: remmina ist eigentlich was für remote-desktop in allen varianten und bietet auch an die Verbindung über SSH-Forwarding direkt mit zu erstellen
<JooohnyStyler88> hey habe nun erfolgreich windows 8 in einer vm installiert ging alles sehr problem los, aber wie mache ich vollbild, ist das echt so kompliziert?
<koegs> JooohnyStyler88: Host-Taste + F
<koegs> oder im Menü: "Anzeige -> Vollbildmodus einschalten"
<fbausch> JooohnyStyler88: ggf. vorher die Gasterweiterungen installieren
<JooohnyStyler88> Aso okay, wenn ich das Fenster größer ziehe vergrößert sich Windows aber nicht ist das auch möglich einzustellen? danke schon mal
<k1l> JooohnyStyler88: guest additions installieren
<fbausch> http://blog.fbausch.de/2011/05/17/virtualbox-und-die-guest-additions/
<JooohnyStyler88> versuch das mal danke
<G-Stern> Hi, habe eine fehlermeldung zu paketquellen: GPG-Fehler: http://debian.wgdd.de lucid Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY 0F719C35E394D996Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/lucid/partner/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.181 80]
<G-Stern> Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden, sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<kubine> Title: Debian @ wgdd.de - a private site about Debian (at debian.wgdd.de)
<G-Stern> Hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das problem lösen kann?
<JooohnyStyler88> das mit dem voll bild geht gar nicht??? die host taste soll strg rechts sein wenn ich strg und die rechts taste drücke und dann noch f funktioniert das nicht, auch wenn ich alle gleichzeitig oder einzeln drücke es geht nicht?, und sehe auch keinen Buttun vollbild in virtualbox?
<r3d3> G-Stern, später nochmal probieren und wenn die fehlermeldung bleibt nochmal melden
<fbausch> JooohnyStyler88: die rechte STRG... (es gibt links und rechts eine)... die Pfeil-nach-rechts-Taste brauchst du nicht
<JooohnyStyler88> aso danke klappt, aber es passiert das gleiche wie als würde ich das fenster groß ziehen windows behält die gleiche größe wie vorher also im vollbild bleibt windows so klein wie ohne vollbild
<fbausch> JooohnyStyler88: hast du die Gasterweiterungen installiert und die VM neu gestartet?
<k1l> vor allem wo hat er die gast erweiterungen installiert? :)
<r3d3> JooohnyStyler88, früher konnte man die auflösung mit rechtsklick auf den desktop und weiter über das menü dann umstellen
<JooohnyStyler88> ne habe keine erweiterung installiert habe windows in der vm neugestartet aber bringt nix
<koegs> [14:10:54] <+k1l> JooohnyStyler88: guest additions installieren 
<koegs> [14:11:11] < fbausch> http://blog.fbausch.de/2011/05/17/virtualbox-und-die-guest-additions/ 
<kubine> Title: Virtualbox und die Guest Additions | aufgebauscht (at blog.fbausch.de)
<k1l> JooohnyStyler88: warum fragst du denn, wenn du dich eh nicht dran hälst?
<JooohnyStyler88> weil ich nicht alles auf einmal machen kann muss mich erstmal einlesen habe in windows die auflösung angepasst das geht aber der zeigt kein full hd an, hmm werde mich mal in die erweiterung einlesen
<kameluel> Guten Mittag ;)
<kameluel> Ich habe hier einige Problemchen mit DNS... und ich finde keine Lösung  dafür. Irgendwie funktioniert DNS überhaupt nicht, ich kann lediglich auf IP-Addressen zugreifen...
<dadrc> kameluel, was sagtn nslookup google.de?
<dadrc> !nopaste > kameluel 
<kubine> kameluel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dadrc> und die /etc/resolv.conf bitte auch mal in 'nen Pastebin
<dadrc> Dazu wäre interessant, welche Ubuntu-Version du benutzt
<kameluel> Ubuntu 12.04, sorry, hatte ich vergessen.
<kameluel> nslookup sagt, keine Server erreichbar und in resolv.conf stehen 2 nameserver, die per Ping erreichbar sind.
<kameluel> Die Ausgabe auf Pastebin hochladen geht grade etwas schlecht, da betreffender PC nicht ins Netz kommt
<deem> kameluel: hast du die nameserver auch noch woanders eingetragen und verifiziert, dass die tun?
<kameluel> auf dem Netbook tun sie
<kameluel> an denen liegt's definitiv nicht
<dadrc> kameluel, dnsmasq installiert?
<kameluel> nope
<dadrc> Mach mal `nslookup google.de 8.8.8.8`
<kameluel> "non-authoritative answer" aber sonst krieg ich die IP-Addresse von Google geliefert
<dAnjou> kameluel, dadrc: dnsmasq is bei 12.04 vorinstalliert
<dadrc> dAnjou, ich weiß, aber wird nicht nachinstalliert, wenn man ein Upgrade macht
<dAnjou> hmm, hier schon
<kameluel> und is kein Upgrade drüber... braucht man DNSmasq?
<dAnjou> oder ich hatte es schon vorher drauf, weiß nich mehr
<dAnjou> dadrc: hilft dir seine "ausgabe" von nslookup?
<dAnjou> kameluel: ansonsten guck mal, ob "dig google.de" ne ANSWER SECTION hat
<dadrc> kameluel, benutzt du DHCP?
<kameluel> DHCP, ja
<kameluel> hat keine Answer section, connection timed out
<dadrc> dAnjou, nicht wirklich, reicht ja, wenn ich weiß, dass der Google-Server funktioniert
<dadrc> kameluel, gib mir mal einen der Nameserver, die nicht gehen, bitte
<dadrc> Wundert mich, dass der von Google geht
<kameluel> 129.69.252.252 zb tut auf dem Desktop nicht, auf dem Netbook dagegen tuts wunderbar
<dadrc> Der geht von hier aus aber auch nicht... 
<kameluel> okay
<kameluel> soll ich da einfach mal probehalber einen freien DNS-Server eintragen?
<dadrc> Würd ich jetzt machen, ja
<kameluel> danke
<kameluel> hierdran lags
<kameluel> jetzt interessiert mich aber schon noch, wieso dieselben Server hier auf dem Netbook tun
<dadrc> Ich würd davon ausgehen, dass der 'nen DNS-Cache (wie vorhin genanntes dnsmasq) laufen hat
<kameluel> das hat er laufen
<dadrc> Jo, dann hat dnsmasq die Ergebnisse vom Lookup irgendwann mal gespeichert
<dadrc> Wenn du die Nutzung von 129.69.252.252 erzwingst, wird es da auch nicht mehr gehen, denk ich
<kameluel> hmm okay
<kameluel> danke schonmal
<kameluel> werd ich wohl bei den openDNS servern bleiben ;) vielen Dank
<dadrc> gerne
<schweegi> Hallo :) Kann mir einer, der hier ein originales kubuntu verwendet, sagen was als Stil bei den Bedienelementen normalerweise der Standard ist? 
<schweegi> Habe den KDE-Desktop nachinstalliert und irgendwie sieht alles sehr fies aus.. 
<apricot1> ich suche Möglichkeiten zur Remote-Verbindung Ubuntu-Ubuntu grafisch. Ähnlich NxNomachine. Gibts Alternativen?
<TheInfinity> apricot1: vnc. reverse-vnc.
<hasdf> Gibt es eine einfach benutzbare Lösung um mit Nautilus mehrere Dateien umzubennenen? 
<apricot1> ok
<jokrebel> apricot1: ssh -X
<apricot1> jokrebel, -X ist das ein grafischer Zugang wie NX ?
<jokrebel> hasdf: Mit Nautilus? Wüste da nichts.
<TheInfinity> jokrebel: das ist aber elendig lahm. ok, bei 100 mbit gehts.
<hasdf> also einfach rechtsklick umbennennen auf mehrere bilder z.b. und nautilus nummeriert die dann durch bildname01.jpg
<jokrebel> apricot1: Mit ssh und er -X Option kann man im Terminal Verbindung aufnehmen und von dort dann die benötigten GUI-Programme öffnen.
<apricot1> jokrebel, ich wollte übers Internet auf einem Ubuntu-PC von einem Bekannten einloggen - mit eigenem account
<TheInfinity> apricot1: via internet definitiv vnc. und natürlich mit ssh tunnel.
<TheInfinity> apricot1: es sei denn du bringst so RICHTIG viel zeit mit. dann geht auch ssh -X ;)
<jokrebel> apricot1: Da hör besser auf TheInfinity. Nutze ssh -X nur lokal.
<apricot1> ok - aber damit steuer ich doch (nur) den desktop des gerade angemeldeteten users?
<apricot1> ok
<TheInfinity> apricot1: hängt von der art der vnc einrichtung ab
<TheInfinity> apricot1: kannst mit vnc auch eigene sessions starten. oder zwischen usern switchen.
<eixV> ssh -CX, ssh -CY, das -C komprimiert den Verbindungsstrom,
<eixV> koennte sich positiv auf die Verbindung auswirken
<apricot1> hört sich gut an. Und was ist mit Geschwindigkeit?  Gegenüber NxNomachine/FreeNX ?
<nemesis> kann mir bitte jemand bei der einrichtung von ntp (zeitserver) helfen?
<nemesis> kann es sein, dass der provider entsprechende packete blockiert?
<nemesis> ntpdate europe.pool.ntp.org    Ausgabe: 23 Jul 16:53:25 ntpdate[]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<jokrebel> nemesis: Vielleicht einfach nur nen anderen Server probieren?
<nemesis> hab alle 15 schon durch die in .de erreichbar sein sollten
<nemesis> ein ping geht durch
<TheInfinity> nmap -p 37?
<jokrebel> nemesis: http://timeserver.verschdl.de/
<nemesis> 37/tcp closed time
<TheInfinity> ach dammit das ist udp zeugs. da bin ich dann mal raus ;()
<bullgard6> 'man sudoers' gibt u. a. eine Beschreibung der Sudoer options passwd_tries und passwd_timeout. In welcher Datei steht deren Wert? /etc/sudoers existiert nicht. In /etc/sudoersd/ stehen auch keine vernünftigen Dateien.
<deem> bullgard6: die sudoers datei sollte man über "sudo visudo" editieren
<bullgard6> deem: Legt dieser Befehldann eine Datei /etc/sudoers an?
<deem> bullgard6: das weiß ich nicht. es kann auch schein, dass er das in viele kleine dateien zerlegt
<bullgard6> deem: Hm. --  Danke!
<ring0> bullgard6, probier es aus :)
<deem> also ich hab bei mir eine sudoers datei unter /etc
<bullgard6> ring0: Du bist süß!
<speckmade> Der (Ogg)Vorbis-Nachfolger /Opus/ ist am Start und ich würde gerne damit spielen. GStreamer hat schon Unterstützung eingebaut - ich müsste jetzt eigentlich eine passende Version haben, via PPA. Trotzdem ärgert mich Rhythmbox mit der Meldung, dass meiner "Installation von GStreamer [...] ein Plugin" fehlen würde. Laut Synaptic ist die richtige Version von gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad installiert. Was heißt das denn jetzt?..
<ring0> deem, ich auch
<bullgard6> speckmade: Für mich klingt Deine Schilderung so, als würde in dem PPA noch ein Plugin fehlen. --  Aber ich habe keine Ahnung.
<ring0> bullgard6, hast du 'sudo visudo' mal getestet, ob es dir /etc/sudoers erstellt?
<TheInfinity> speckmade: gst-inspect hilft
<speckmade> TheInfinity: wenn mir das nirgends nichts von opus erzählt, dann scheint wohl nix dafür vorhanden zu sein - oder?
<bullgard6> ring0: '~$ sudo visudo' bietet mir beim Versuch zu speichern an als Default: "Dateiname zum Speichern: /etc/sudoers.tmp". Diesen Dateinamen könnte ich abwandeln, auch in //etc/sudoers.
<TheInfinity> speckmade: yep.
<deem> bullgard6: das willst du aber nicht tun.
<deem> bullgard6: visudo erstellt die .tmp datei und generiert daraus dann die eigentlich sudoers
<deem> bullgard6: lies mal die manpage von visudo. da steht das drin, wie das tool vorgeht
<speckmade> Wenn ich die Ankündigung auf der GStreamer-Website richtig lese, müsste das in meiner Version 0.10.23-1~oneiric1 eigentlich drin sein. Tja - dann gehe ich wohl mal die GStreamer-Leute nerven... :-)
<bullgard6> deem: In 'man visudo' steht nicht daß "visudo erstellt die .tmp datei und generiert daraus dann die eigentlich sudoers".
<apricot1> hab grad FreeNX server auf dem PC. Auf dem Dual-Boot notebook unter Ubuntu QTNxClient...funktioniert. Dasselbe notebook unter Windows-7 mit NoMachine NXClient ergibt: "Cannot execute nxssh".   Hat jemand nen Tip? (jaja ich weiß, Windoof)
<TheInfinity> es heisst windows - und dafür gibt's ##windows :)
<bullgard4> apricot1: Die Chancen auf eine Antwort sind im Kanal #ubutnu-de-offtopic und ##windows höher.
<apricot1> ok, ich frag ja nur :)
<apricot1> könnt ja sein, dass jemand das heute auch schon gehabt hat .. und lösen konnte ... *g*
<sybrek2> hi .. kann man diese modprobe einstellungen eigentlich auch im userverzeichnis machen ? sry, bin neu was ubuntu angeht
<ppq> hallo sybrek2 
<ppq> was genau meinst du?
<ppq> der "modprobe" befehl funktioniert unabhängig davon in welchem verzeichnis du bist
<ppq> du brauchst nur ausreichende rechte, sprich: sudo davor
<sybrek2> ob ich auch unter /home/xyz sowas wie foobar.conf anlegen kann, so dass die einstellungen geladen werden
<ppq> achso. nein, das geht nicht
<ppq> sinn dahinter ist, dass nur user mit administratorprivilegien so systemnahe dinge beeinflussen können sollen
<sybrek2> im grunde geht es zur zeit nur um eine einstellung iwlwifi led_mode  .. aber da ich zur zeit noch am rumspielen bin war ich am überlegen ob ich das auch irgendwie anders machen kann als ne conf in /etc/modprobe.d anzulegen .. 
<sybrek2> ansonsten muss ich halt den ganzen kram immer neu machen, wenn ich ubuntu neu installiere .. was zur zeit häufiger vorkommt ;)
<sybrek2> noch ne andere frage .. wieso ist backports bei ne frischen installation aktiv ? ich dachte pakete aus backports sollten nur mit bedacht installiert werden ?
<ppq> bei mir war es nicht von vornherein aktiv
<ppq> musste es extra auskommentieren in der sources.list
<ppq> wie hast du denn installiert?
<sybrek2> frishc vom stick .. normales image per netbootin
<sybrek2> also nicht alternate
<tododoc> moin welches programm empfehlt ihr zum dvb-t schauen?
<hdp_> Xine.
<tododoc> habe meinen msi-stick schon unter me.tv zum laufen bekommen, kann jedoch die sender nicht umschalten  
<tododoc> ok ich schau es mir mal an 
<ppq> kaffeine kann man sich auch mal ansehen, tododoc 
<tododoc> ppq, danke für den tip, ich muss sehen ob der stick gefunden wird
<ppq> mit vlc geht es theoretisch auch irgendwie, das habe ich aber nie so richtig hinbekommen
<tododoc> hab bis her keinen plan, wieso me.tv bei der sender suche alle sende findet, mich den sender nicht umschalten lässt
<Windows8Stinkt> wie heisst der offtopic channel
<ppq> !ot > Windows8Stinkt 
<ppq> hmpf, kein bot da
<ppq> siehe /topic ;)
<Windows8Stinkt> jetzt konnte ich das ganze wiki durch gehen um den channel zu finden, danke 
<ppq> wieso guckst du im wiki, wenn es direkt im topic steht oO
<ppq> aber gut, deine sache
<kleinerdrache> weiß jemand wie man shotwell beibringen kann alle thumbs neu zu machen?
<kleinerdrache> nach einem backup-restore zeigt es keine vorschaubilder mehr, beim öffen schauen die fotos aber ok aus
<tododoc> ppq, kaffeine findet meine stick nicht
<dust> hallo
<sybrek2> noch ne frage :) .. nahc der installation ist das root pw (für  sudo etc) und das user pw ja gleich .. sollte man eines davon ändern ?
<dust> wie kann ich manuell die zeit ändern wann das tägliche update laufen soll?
<ppq> sybrek2: das "sudo passwort" ist dein user-passwort, root hat standardmäßig kein gültiges passwort
<ppq> sybrek2: und es gibt aus sicherheitsgründen *keinen* bedarf, ein root-passwort zu setzen, eher im gegenteil (wobei das ansichtssache ist)
<sybrek2> ah .. okay .. dann hatte ich nen denkfehler .. 
<ppq> sybrek2: guck mal hier: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo anklickbar
<speckmade> Ich les' da grade, dass in Quantal kein Pentium M mehr unterstützt wird. Was mach' ich denn dann? :-O
<ppq> speckmade: du kannst einfach 12.04 weiternutzen, das wird bis 2017 mit updates versorgt und sicher auch halb- oder inoffiziell mit backports. oder, wenn du viel zeit hast und technisch versiert bist, einfach einen anderen kernel unter quantal nutzen
<ppq> speckmade: 2017 wirst du die pentium m kiste dann hoffentlich eingemottet haben ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> die upstart vs. systemd Sache find ich nerviger :P
<speckmade> Ich dachte, ich hol' mir eben mal Quantal, weil da der ersehnte Vorbis-Nachfolger /Opus/ drin ist. Jetzt muss ich auf jeden Fall basteln... :-/
<ppq> userland programme selbst bauen ist doch kein problem, dank configure-scripten, makefiles und checkinstall
<ppq> außerdem wird es sicher auch fertige pakete geben irgendwann
<speckmade> Ich mag' meine Pentium-M-Kiste eigentlich ganz gern. Das war mal eine Luxuskiste und der Prozessor wäre mir wohl noch lange nicht der Grund, sie auszurangieren. Für meine Alltagsarbeit tut's die potenziell noch lange...
<ppq> ja, nutz einfach 12.04 und gut. ;) wird langsam ein bisschen off-topic
 * speckmade muss immer ein bisschen heulen, bevor sie's akzeptiert.
<jokrebel> speckmade: Ja - ich trauer auch meinem Pentium 2x233MHz (und das waren wirklich noch 2 ICs) nach. Ontopic ist das aber alles nicht gerade.
<jokrebel> speckmade : Zum Heulen bitte nebenan ;-) . Für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<talsamon> hallo
<talsamon> frage kann man das apt-get oder update so einstellen, dass nur zur einer bestimmten zeit updated wird ? ich hab mir cron-apt geholt, das workt zwar aber apt-get arbeiten zwischendurch auch noch, in nehm an das da was in der apt.conf ändern muss oder auskommentieren
<bekks> Dann schau da doch mal rein - was willst du da denn auskommentieren oder ändern? :)
<talsamon> bekks, nur das zur dem mit cron-apt angegeben zeitpunkt nach updates sucht, er tuts sonst in gewissen abständen, letzteres soll unterbunden werden
<beaver74_> muss sich einstellen lassen, man es ja während der Installation bestimmen
<talsamon> ja bin blöd, Sitzungs und Startverhalten dort gehts, danke jedenfalls...leitungssteher
<ppq> talsamon: sieh dich mal in /etc/cron.daily/apt um ;)
<ppq> ah, ok, hast schon - dann mach das lieber per gui.
<talsamon> ppq ja, brauch nur das hakerl wegmachen, dann starten die update daemons nicht, den rest macht dann cron-apt , sollt so hinhauen
<talsamon> ok, bye
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2; E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar); E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?' Synaptic läuft nicht....
<bullgard6> ...Von welchem Prozess könnte /var/lib/dpkg noch verwendet werden?
<ppq> bullgard6: von einem apt-get update, das via cron-job im hintergrund läuft. 'ps -eF | grep -i apt'
<bullgard6> ppq: Stimmt. Aber so etwaa habe ich nicht laufen.
<ppq> bullgard6: vielleicht ist es schon fertig, probier's einfach noch mal
<bullgard6> ppq: Ich hab's schon vier Mal laufen lassen in gewissen Abständen, bevor ich hier postete.
<ppq> bullgard6: wie wär's mit lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg als nächstes
<bullgard6> ppq: '~$ lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg; lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/drl/.gvfs;  Output information may be incomplete.' --  Weiter keine Ausgabe.
<bullgard6> ppq: Moment!
<tuor> hi ich habe eine GeForce GTX 560 Ti Graphikkarte. Ich habe gestern Ubuntu 12.04 istalliert. nun habe ich aber probleme mit meinem grafiktreiber (denke ich). ich habe das treiber update von nvidia installiert und auch sonst die anderen updates gemacht. nun wie weiter. denn ich kann in meinen monitor einstellungen meinen (hdmi angeschlossenen) 2. bildschirm nicht sehen und daher nicht einstellen oder als hauptbildschirm einstellen. danke für ti
<tuor> pps...
<bullgard6> ppq: Ich habe noch einen anderen Benutzer laufen. Den muß ich erst einmal ausschalten.
<bullgard6> ppq: Da lief Synaptic! --  Dein hartnäckiges nachfragen hat mich endlich auf die ursache geführt. --  Danke!
<cor> gibt es eigentlich auch einen ubuntu-de channel für small talk ?^^
<bekks> !ot > cor 
<ppq> kein bot
<bekks> Hmmm.
<ppq> cor: sieh mal ins topic ;) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> cor: Ja: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<tuor_> hmm re. sry für die abwesenheit. 
<cor> ppq, danke übrigens, hab sowohl mein inet stick als auch die win programme zum laufen bekommen ;)
<cor> ppq, bekks danke
<hansimclick> nutzt hier jemand keepass?
<hansimclick> ich versteh nicht warum die 2 verschiedene versionen haben, mit unterschiedlichem dateityp
<hansimclick> bekomme 2.x unter linux nicht geöffnet .. grml
<jokrebel> cor :  . Für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<cor> jokrebel, was ich gerade erfragt habe -.-
<bullgard6> hansimclick: Ich benutze KeePassX.
<bullgard6> hansimclick: Wer sind "die"?
<cor> hansimclick, mal versucht es nativ laufen zu lassen?
<bekks> cor: Wie lässt man das denn "nicht nativ" laufen?
<cor> bekks, gibts das nicht inzwischen mono unabhängig in den quellen ?o.O
<bekks> Laut apt-cache search nicht, nein.
<hansimclick> bullgard6: "die" entwickler
<bullgard6> hansimclick: Und was ist Dein konkretes KeePassX-Problem?
<hansimclick> da entwickeln die 2 unterschiedliche versionen wobei das dateiformat zu 2.x nicht abwärtskompatibel ist
<hansimclick> ich also unter linux momentan nicht auf meine passwörter zugreifen kann.
<bullgard6> hansimclick: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du?
<hansimclick> ct antivir 2012
<bekks> Also kein Ubuntu.
<hansimclick> doch ist ein ubuntu
<bekks> Nein.
<hansimclick> ein *buntu?
<bekks> Das ist eine ct-wasauchimmer-CD, mit Anpassungen die wir nicht mal kennen.
<cor> ubuntu based
<hansimclick> ok
<bullgard6> hansimclick: Es zahlt sich aus, wenn du als Anfänger eine Standard-Distribution verwendest. Dann erhältst Du mehr Hilfe.
<hansimclick> würde mich nicht unbedingt als anfänger bezeichnen, test ubuntu regelmäßig seit 2004
<bullgard6> Gut!
<bullgard6> Dann weißt Du ja, daß Du Dein System genau beschreiben mußt, wenn ein helfer nicht immer raten soll, was Du verwendest.
<cor> bekks, wo hast du denn da geguckt, ich finde keine mono abhängigkeit o.O
<bekks> apt-cache search keypass -> keine Treffer, nicht in den Repos.
<cor> bekks, apt-cache search keypass -> 2 Treffer : keypassx , keypass2
<tuor> so jetzt bin ich weiter. danke dem http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings aber da habe ich ein problem bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme. 
<tuor> (ubuntu 12.04 desktop)
<bekks> cor: Was gibt denn "lsb_release -sc" bei Dir aus?
<tuor> ich kann nicht die selben sachen einstellen wie in der beschreibung. dort kann man auf "configure" clicken aber das gibt es bei mir garnicht...
<tuor> beim abschnitt zusätzliche monitore
<mosDD> hallo, Durch ein Missverständnis habe ich die Daten von einer SD-Speicherkarte gelöscht (inkl. Papierkorb). Mit debugfs kann ich das fs aber nicht öffnen. http://pastie.org/4308071
<cor> bekks, precise ;)
<bekks> cor: Dann hast du keypass aus einem PPA, denn packages.ubuntu.com sagt auch, dass das noch nie in den Ubunturepos war.
<cor> bekks, hab aber keine PPAs hinzugefügt o.O
<bullgard6> mosDD: "Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem" interpretiere ich so, daß Du das Gerät stark zerschossen hast.
<hdp_> keepass, nicht "keypass".
<mosDD> bullgard6, kann man da gar nix mehr machen?
<bekks> mosDD: Du kannst schauen, ob du mit photorec noch irgendwelche Daten darauf findest.
<bullgard6> mosDD: Weiß ich nicht genau. 
<mosDD> mosDD, okay gucke ich mir mal an. Die Daten müssten ja doch noch drauf sein, ich habe als ro gemountet und eig nichts seit dem Löschen geschrieben.
<cor> hdp_, also die ganze zeit aneinander vorbei geredet^^, danke
<cor> aber der fragesteller hat ja nach keepass gefragt
<PBeck> hi
<hansimclick> keepass2, gibts auch im software-center - danke!
<hansimclick> habe keepass2 aus dem softwarecenter installiert, es taucht nun aber nirgends auf?!
<hansimclick> gibts kein einfaches portable keepass für den usb-stick auch für linux-daus wie mich?
<hansimclick> (kann nicht auf meine 2.x database zugreifen)
<hansimclick> wieso ich 2.x verwende weiß ich selbst nicht
<bullgard6> hansimclick: keepassx ist ein lattformübergreifender Kennwort-Verwalter. Bitte seine Beschreibung durchlesen.
<bullgard6> s/lattformübergreifender/plattformübergreifender/
<hansimclick> keepassx kann aber datenbanken welche mit 2.x erstellt wurden nicht öffnen
<hansimclick> bullgard6: ^
<surfhai2> hi
<surfhai2> hab hier ein problem mit conky und der transparenz
<surfhai2> der refresht die schrift nicht richtig
<surfhai2> also das alte bleibt stehn und die aktualisierung wird einfach drüber gelegt
<surfhai2> bis man nichts mehr erkennt
<surfhai2> own_window_transparent yes
<surfhai2> own_window_hints undecorated,below,skip_taskbar,sticky
<surfhai2> hab ich hinzugefügt, wenn ich die beiden zeilen weglasse ists ok
<surfhai2> aber ohne transparenz
<surfhai2> keiner mehr wach?
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-24
<bullgard6> Was bewirkt der Befehl '~$ sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base' in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting? 'man aptitude' listet keinen Schalter »--purge« auf.
<koegs> er sollte vielleicht mal einfach nur nach "purge" in der manpage gucken...
<k4v> ich hab precise installiert und php scheint die version 5.4 zu sein. ist das der standard? für drupal brauche ich eigentlich 5.3, kann ich das relativ stressfrei downgraden?
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/php5
<koegs> ich lese da 5.3
<k4v> hmm
<k4v> wie kommt denn 5.4 auf mein system?
<k4v> grüberl
<k4v> grübel
<koegs> das solltest du schon selber wissen
<sdx23> apt-cache policy php5
<k4v> ah ich hab da wohl ein ppa eingebunden, dass auch das neue php mitbringt...
<k4v> ahaaa
<sdx23> PPA einfach einbinden und dann vergessen ist ne ganz schlechte Idee.
<ppq> k4v: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-Purge
<k4v> dankeschön
<andi> Moin
<andi> Kann mir wer sagen ob die Anweisungen in einem preseed File genau in der Reihenfolge stehen müssen in der die entsprechenden Fragen des installers kommen?
<andi> http://pastebin.com/YwEsNij7 Mein Problem ist, ich sehe die Frage hier im Kommentar, hab aber das Kommando schon in meinem preseed-file.
<dAnjou> [12.04/gnome] wenn empathy die netzwerkverbindung verliert, schafft es beim nächsten mal nicht mehr automatisch über bonjour ne verbindung aufzubauen, es versucht und versucht, kriegts aber nicht hin. erst wenn ich in den konten bonjour deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere kriegts das wieder hin. is das problem bekannt?
<dAnjou> ich bin auch nicht ganz sicher, wohin der kontendialog gehört. das is ja jetz alles so integriert ineinander.
<r3d3> Bionightmare A 3d zombie shooter game bietet das Softwarecenter an, ist das gut?
<dAnjou> r3d3: sowas bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<pc-world> wie kriege ich raus, welcher "Journal-Modus" (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tuning#Journal-Modus-aendern) bei mir aktiv ist? "tune2fs -l /dev/sdXX" zeigt bei mir keine der Optionen an, gibt es da eine Standard-Einstellung die genommen wird, wenn keine Flag gesetzt ist?
<apricot1> Thema: Remote-Zugriff. Habe FreeNX auf dem Ubuntu12.04-PC installiert. Dual-Boot-Note mit Ubuntu 12.04 und QTnx-client. Videoübertragung vom server ist allerdings ohne Ton. Geht das irgendwie?
<apricot1> Dual-Boot-Notebook
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NX#Probleme-und-Loesungen
<koegs> gucksu sound
<apricot1> ich hör mal rein... 
<apricot1> Naja FreeNX  mehr Fragen als antworten... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108151/
<apricot1> ähh... das soll natürlich Pulse-Audio heißen ... nicht 'pils-audio'  :)
<deem> apricot1: auch den fliestext drumrum lesen.  du trägst auf dem server (also der entfernten maschine) die ip deines clients ein
<apricot1> deem, ich kenn die client-IP doch gar nicht. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, geht das doch überhaupt nicht!
<apricot1> Und ist das ggf. die LAN, oder die WAN-IP (also die öffentliche im router)ß
<deem> hä? der client ist der rechner, an dem du dich befindest und von dem aus du auf den server verbindest. die ip ist ziemlich leicht mit fantastillionen von tools und einfachen php seiten im netz herauszufinden
<apricot1> OK - und dann noch auf dem server-Desktop die Datei .bash_profile anlegen und editieren - jedesmal....
<deem> warum auf dem desktop? o_O
<deem> keine geduld die jugend von heute....
<maredebianum> Wie kann ich feststellen, warum der Rechner nicht herunterfährt, sondern nur abmeldet? Passierte mir letztens häufiger (natty). Liegt wohl an falsch verstandenern Logins? Mehr als eine root-Konsole im gnome-terminal lief da nie.
<ppq> maredebianum: natty? ohje. das wird schon seit langem nicht mehr unterstützt. du solltest dringend auf eine aktuelle ubuntuversion updaten (umständlich, da auch 9.10 nicht mehr unterstützt wird) oder eine aktuell unterstützte version, am besten 12.04, neu installieren, nachdem du backups erstellt hast
<deem> ppq: natty ist doch neuer als 9.10? also natty aka 11.04.
<deem> und wird sogar noch unterstützt
<ppq> achso, habe gerade natty mit jaunty verwechselt
<ppq> nevermind ;)
<ppq> achso, ich wollt ja noch was sagen
<ppq> maredebianum: deine ~/.xsession-errors nachdem sowas passiert wäre mal interessant
<maredebianum> ppq: Danke, da muss ich dann noch mal abwarten, bis es wieder passiert. .xsession-errors ist heutzutage leider etwas verSPAMt (Gtk), aber immer eine gute Adresse.
<ppq> ja, das stimmt
<maredebianum> grep -i gtk ~/.xsession-errors| wc -l; grep -i RuntimeError  ~/.xsession-errors| wc -l # 108 7496
<ppq> hm. :)
<innerand> Hy! Wie kann ich meine Soundausgabe am besten in einen Stream "umbiegen"? (Ich hab eine Squeezebox, das ist so eine art Internetradio, und ich möchte die zur Audioausgabe des Notbooks nutzen)
<subz3r0> vlc?
<innerand> Der kann das? 
<subz3r0> mit vlc kannste so gut wie alles an video + audio streamen
<subz3r0> liegt nur audio vor, dann halt nur audio streamen
<subz3r0> http://www.wikihow.com/Use-Vlc-to-Stream-Audio-and-Video-to-Multiple-Computers-on-Your-Network-Using-Multicast
<innerand> Video am PC laufen lassen und bloß den Sound streamen klappt auch?
<subz3r0> kA. hab bis jetzt nur beides versucht. aber auch schon ne weile her
<subz3r0> teste es einfach aus
<subz3r0> ggf. gibts noch irgendwelche plugins für audacious, rhythmbox, banshee?
<innerand> also am liebsten hätte ich den Stream ja als eigene output device
<ppq> innerand: gurgel mal nach "pulseaudio squeezebox", das sieht auf den ersten blick vielversprechend aus
<subz3r0> oder ggf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Darwin_Streaming_Server
<subz3r0> mit gstreamer +pulseaudio gehts wohl auch: http://hstuart.dk/2010/11/07/gstreamer-and-pulseaudio-to-a-squeezebox/
<ppq> woher der sound kommt, den pulseaudio streamt, ist ziemlich egal
<innerand> jo, sieht gut aus. ty
<jokrebel> Nachdem sich seit langem weder in meinem Forenpost http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/d-j-dup-entry-with-same-name-sicherung-exists/#post-4520562 noch im Bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1016137 etwas tut, möchte ich nochmal hier nachfragen.
<jokrebel> Kurz in Stichworten: Deja Dup: Erstsicherung in der Telekom-Cloud hat prima geklappt. Weitere Sicherungen aber scheitern mit Fehlermeldung, dass das Verzeichnis bereits exisitiert.
<Seymour> grüßgottle
<Seymour> Ich hab grad mal wieder im Firefox die google-Suche von google.com auf google.de umgestellt, ich hatte das schon mal gemacht, muss bei einer Aktualisierung überschrieben worden sein
<Seymour> der Parameter steht da in so ner XML-Datei, kann ich irgendwie verhindern, dass eine Aktualisierung diese noch einmal überschreibt?
<subz3r0> Seymour, warum änderst du nicht einfach die startseite in den configs von ff anstatt die files zu editieren?
<Seymour> ?
<Seymour> Die Startseite von FF ist bei mir ein leeres Browserfenster
<Seymour> und das möcht ich auch genau so haben
<jokrebel> Seymour: Vermutlich höchstens wenn Du dieser Datei die Schreibrechte entziehst. Ich vermute aber dass das keine gute Idee wäre, da vielleicht dann auch manch anderes nicht gespeichert werden kann.
<subz3r0> dann redest du wohl von dem Google-Such-Addon/Plugin
<subz3r0> bzw. was du mit google suche meinst... bei mir gibts keine google suche, es sei denn ich adde das plugin zu den suchplugins
<Seymour> Dieses Fensterchen da oben rechts halt eben
<subz3r0> das ist nen such-plugin. da kannste auch eins für google.com einfügen...
<Seymour> ich hab das such-plugin jetzt grad eben auf google.de geändert
<subz3r0> oder so gut wie jede andere suchmaschine auch
<Seymour> das soll auf google.de suchen und das tut's jetzt
<Seymour> Schreibrechte hat root, aber wenn so eine Aktualisierung kommt, kommt sie ja meist nicht allein und man muss eh sein passwort eintippen
<Seymour> und ich kuck mir doch nicht jede von den dutzend aktualisierungen an, ob da jetzt ff schon wieder bei ist
<deem> Seymour: was ist so schlimm daran, dass ff mit google.com sucht? die seite ist bei mir auch auf deutsch
<jokrebel> Seymour: Wie gesagt, wär vermutlich eh keine gute Idee.
<Seymour> deem, wenn man dann auf die Shopping-Seite umschaltet beispielsweise, bekommt man die AMERIKANISCHE Produktsuche, mit Preisen in US-Dollar.
<subz3r0> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/googlede/?src=search
<Seymour> deem, wenn man auf die News-Suche umschaltet, sucht er erst mal in den englischen News (was ok sein kann, aber default soll deutsch sein bei mir
<subz3r0> verstehe aber nicht den sinn und zweck dabei, da google an den browsereinstellungen die lokalisierung erkennt
<subz3r0> wie gesagt, füg die .de seite in zu den suchmaschinen hinzu
<andi> Seymour: Gibt's da nicht ein deutsches Sprachpaket für Firefox? Eventuell ist die XML da ja nochmal auf deutsch angepasst drin. Wissen tu ich's aber nicht.
<subz3r0> da brauchste auch in keiner .xml rumpopeln :)
<andi> Wäre eventuell ein Feature Request dafür.
<Seymour> subz3r0, wenn in /usr/lib/firefox/distribution/searchplugins/locale/de/google.xml entsprechend google.com eingesteltl ist, dann geht er da genau hin, wenn man eine deutsche lokalisierung verwendet
<Seymour> andi selbstreden gibts das und natürlich benutze ich ff auf Deutsch <g> intressiert das Plugin aber im defaultzustand einen feuchten kehricht
<Seymour> da ist für die .de locale halt google.com eingestellt, dazu muss man erst obige xml-datei editieren
<andi> Seymour: Das Plugin? Du sprichst doch von der integrierten Suchen oben rechts im FF, oder?
<Seymour> rischtisch
<andi> Joa, dann halt mal n Bug schreiben. :D
<andi> Sonst wird sich daran wohl nicht viel ändern.
<Seymour> wie macht man das? Auf der Seite oben haben scho0n ein paar leute das Problem moniert
<andi> "Seite oben"? Aha...
<andi> *such*
<maredebianum> Schau mal auf http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-engines.html?name=mycroft , das ist ein Plugin für eben jenen Dienst, damit kannst du nach search-engine plugins suchen...
<Seymour> ihr versteht mich alle nicht <heul>
<sysdef> was?
<Seymour> ich brauch gar kein anderes Plugin, ich will nur verhindern, dass eine dämliche Aktualisierung mir meine Konfig überschreibt
<maredebianum> Kann es sein, dass google dich als EN erkennt (Header) und deswegen die Suchergebnisse anders sind?
<sysdef> schenk die root und setzte sie auf mode 766 ;p
<Seymour> maredebianum, wüsste nicht wieso. das Google plugin hat das gemacht, weil in der xml-datei bis eben noch stand, dass es das machen soll, und jetzt geht es auf .de, weil ich da reingeschrieben hab, dass es das machen soll. Ist klartext, da kann man nix falsch machen
<Seymour> und google hat jedenfalls keine root-rechte auf meim rechner
<Seymour> *noch* nicht
<subz3r0> sicher? :D
<Seymour> <umguck>
<Seymour> Verdammt
<Seymour> ein schwarzer Lieferw <carrier lost>
<jokrebel> Keiner eine Idee wie ich das Folge-Backup von DejaDup doch noch zum laufen bekomme?
<jokrebel> Möchte eingentlich vermeiden, wieder ein Vollbackup machen zu müssen. _So_ die Highspeedanbindung hab ich dann auch nicht, dass das schnell mal auf ne Stunde gemacht wäre. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte DejaDu ja eigentlich incremental arbeiten.
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Ping
<jokrebel> BlackMage_: Dringend Verbindung fixen bitte!
<NoxiFoxi> hi, ich habe n problem:
<NoxiFoxi> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<NoxiFoxi> das kommt wenn ich screen -S blub eingebe
<NoxiFoxi> bei screen -r kommt soetwas ähnliches
<sdx23> NoxiFoxi: Welches System?
<NoxiFoxi> ubuntu 12.04 server
<sdx23> und läuft nativ? 
<NoxiFoxi> wie meinste das?
<NoxiFoxi> läuft auf einem root server von ovh
<sdx23> Und es ist tatsächlich ein root-server? Dass zuwenige/keine pts da sind, tritt häufig bei Virtualisierung auf, wenn Grenzen entsprechend gesetzt sind.
<NoxiFoxi> ja es ist ein richtiger
<NoxiFoxi> kostet auch dementsprechend
<NoxiFoxi> als ich unter windows mit putty drin war, hatte ich das problem noch nicht, erst nachdem ich auf ubuntu gewechselt habe
<NoxiFoxi> wäre aber sehr komisch, wenn das damit zu tun hätte
<sdx23> cat /proc/sys/kernel/pty/*
<NoxiFoxi_> o.o
<NoxiFoxi_> sdx23 hast du irgend was geschrieben?
<sdx23> 18:40:50 <+          sdx23> cat /proc/sys/kernel/pty/*
<jokrebel> Nutzt hier den keiner DejaDup?
<NoxiFoxi_> jokrebel: ?
<jokrebel> Kurz in Stichworten: Deja Dup: Erstsicherung in der Telekom-Cloud hat prima geklappt. Weitere Sicherungen aber scheitern mit Fehlermeldung, dass das Verzeichnis bereits exisitiert.
<jokrebel> Nachdem sich seit langem weder in meinem Forenpost http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/d-j-dup-entry-with-same-name-sicherung-exists/#post-4520562 noch im Bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1016137 etwas tut, möchte ich nochmal hier nachfragen.
<NoxiFoxi_> sdx23: da kommt: "4096" und "2"
<jokrebel> Möchte eingentlich vermeiden, wieder ein Vollbackup machen zu müssen. _So_ die Highspeedanbindung hab ich dann auch nicht, dass das schnell mal auf ne Stunde gemacht wäre. Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollte DejaDu ja eigentlich incremental arbeiten.
<NoxiFoxi_> sdx23: ich hab ne lösung bekommen
<NoxiFoxi_> ich musst mich immer in andere benutzer rein su'en
<NoxiFoxi_> weil ssh-key authentifizierung und so
<NoxiFoxi_> 'sudo chmod 777 /dev/pts/*' hat geholfen
<apollo13> kopf -> wand
<sdx23> sehr sinnvolle Idee, ja...
<NoxiFoxi_> was denn?
<apollo13> wand kaputt :/
<NoxiFoxi_> gut keine antwort
<NoxiFoxi_> ich hab keine ahnung, ob das ne gute idee ist, aber es funktioniert
<apollo13> klar funktioniert es, aber damit hat jeder zugriff darauf…
<NoxiFoxi_> apollo13: wie soll ich es denn anders lösen?
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi_: Aber jetzt Funktioniert es vermutlich für jeden der die Adresse kennt.
<NoxiFoxi> ja aber wie mache ich das denn anders?
<apollo13> NoxiFoxi: das weiß ich adhoc nicht, aber google mal -- du bist nicht der einzige mit solchen probs
<G-Stern> Hallo. Ich möchte gerne ein Verzeichnis löschen, aber ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:Datei konnte nicht in den Müll verschoben werden: Das Argument ist ungültig
<G-Stern> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann?
<Robert_Zenz> G-Stern, wie heißt das Verzeichnis und was ist drin? Welches Programm?
<fbausch> G-Stern: Löschst du über den Dateibrowser oder über die Kommandozeile?
<G-Stern> fbausch, dateibrowser. aber anscheinend geht es nur über kommandozeile
<G-Stern> Robert_Zenz, ist ein Ordner, der sich selbst angelegt hat und Trash genannt hat
<fbausch> wo liegt dieser Ordner (externer Datenträger, Home-Verzeichnis...)?
<G-Stern> Robert_Zenz, hast du ne idee, wie ich das über kommandozeile löschen kann?
<fbausch> G-Stern: rm <Pfad zur Datei>
<fbausch> ähm rm -R <Pfad zum Verzeichnis>
<PBeck> hi
<fbausch> da musst du aber genau aufpassen, dass du das richtige Verzeichnis angibst, damit du dir nichts ausversehen löschst, was du noch behalten möchtest
<dummeruser> Guten Abend, kennt sich jemand mit den Bluetooth Funktionen von Ubuntu aus? Wenn ja hier meine Frage: Ich kann mein Mobiltelefon (HTC Desire) mit meinem Ubuntu-Rechner via Bluetooth Verbinden, das Handy meldet nun, dass es mit einem BT_Headset verbunden sei. Wie kann ich den Sound meines Handys nun in Ubuntu "abspielen"?
<Fuchs> dummeruser: wenn das ein halbwegs aktuelles Ubuntu ist, mit pulse, dann kannst Du das Programm  pavucontrol  verwenden 
<Fuchs> dummeruser: da kannst Du einzelne Streams (also Musik von einer bestimmten Quelle) auf ein anderes Geraet (z.B. das Handy) umleiten 
<Fuchs> oder das Handy als Standardausgabegeraet festlegen. 
<Fuchs> ggf. musst Du das Programm installieren, ein  pavucontrol   auf einer Konsole wird Dir das mitteilen
<dummeruser> okay, danke erstmal, werde schnell nachschauen
<dummeruser> So, mein Handy wird mir nun Unter Eingabegeräte aufgeführt
<dummeruser> Kann ich dieses nun Hörbar schalten
<dummeruser> Oder ehr gesagt wie?
<Fuchs> _Eingabe_geraete? 
<Fuchs> das sollte im Reiter "Ausgabegeraete" sein
<Fuchs> da kannst Du Lautstaerke etc. festlegen, und es als Standardgeraet definieren
<dummeruser> Also, es soll ja der ton des Handys ausa dem PC kommen
<Fuchs> ach so 
<Fuchs> das wird nicht ganz einfach, vermute ich
<dummeruser> Also es wird als Eingabegerät angezeigt, dass ist ja schon mal gut, jetzt müsste ich nur noch diese Eingabe wiedergen
<Fuchs> dummeruser: schau Dir mal http://linuxundich.de/de/software/mikrofon-uber-boxen-verstarkt-ausgeben-pulseaudio/  an
<dummeruser> werde ich tun danke FUchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dummeruser> dankeschön, ich kann mit dem Befehl parec|pacat nun den TOn meines Handys hören
<dummeruser> Vielen Dank Fuchs
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Spass damit
<dummeruser> den anderen noch einen schönen Abend
<dummeruser> tschüss
<Fuchs> *wink*
<spY|da> kann mir jemand erklaeren warum pcmanfm unter 12.04 seinen verzeichniss cache nicht mehr automatisch aktualisiert? 
<ppq> spY|da: ich nicht, aber ich verstehe auch nicht ganz wie du das meinst
<ppq> dass man erst F5 drücken muss, damit neue dateien im geöffneten verzeichnis sichtbar werden?
<spY|da> richtig, das hat er frueher automatisch gemacht, und zwar merkt er sich fuer den kompletten arbeitsverlauf den inhalt, ich muss also pcmanfm killen oder per f5 aktualisieren 
<spY|da> ich kann in ein anderes verzeichnis wechseln und wieder auf das vorherige und er aktualisiert es nicht 
<ppq> spY|da: das ist mir hier auch schon aufgefallen. nutzt du zufällig die mountoption noatime? ich nämlich schon, hatte den verdacht dass das zusammenhängt
<spY|da> nein das nutze ich nicht 
<spY|da> das hatte ich mal vor 3 oder 4 jahren, da war ein daemon dran schuld 
<dadrc> Scheinst nicht der einzige damit zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1020874
<spY|da> fam hiess der glaube ich aber pcmanfm sollte ja jetzt ohne sowas auskommen 
<ppq> hal meinst du?
<ppq> dadrc: thx, hab mich mal eingetragen bei den affected people
<spY|da> dadrc, danke 
<spY|da> nein vor hal war fam da glaube ich 
<dadrc> Ihr könntet als Test mal SpaceFM benutzen
<dadrc> Da kann man das Backend für Dateiänderungen umstellen (behauptet die Homepage)
<Lindows> Hi
<Lindows> Ma so ne Frage... wie bewerkstellige ich ein gateway aufzubauen das eine VPN Verbindung nutzt?
<Lindows> Sprich das alle sich im Netzwerk befindlichen Rechner dann über eine VPN-Verbindung ins Internet gehen?!
<dadrc> Da musst du schon spezifischer sein: Welche VPN-Art, auf was für 'ner Kiste soll das Gateway laufen, …?
<ppq> Lindows: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe das hier könnte dich interessieren
<dadrc> Minimalversion: VPN-Software auf Gateway installieren, Routen entsprechend anpassen (siehe Artikel von ppq), auf allen anderen Kisten als Gateway eintragen (lassen)
<Lindows> Sagen wir in einer VM soll das laufen ... es soll nur eine Gateway zur verfügung stehen was nach aussen über die VPN-Verbindung geht...
<ppq> dadrc: spacefm sieht nett aus, danke für den tipp
<dadrc> ppq, ist ein pcmanfm-fork, hauptsächlich, weil der keine custom actions hatte, soweit ich weiß
<Lindows> DHCP macht ne andere Kiste
<dadrc> DHCP hat ja erstmal nichts damit zu tun.
<dadrc> Lindows, was genau willst du denn jetzt wissen? 
<Lindows> Wie ich das hinbringe das alle Nutzer in einem Netzwerk nicht über das "normale" Gateway nach außerhalb funken sondern über die VPN-Verbindung und wie ich das am einfachsten schaffen kann.
<Lindows> Ohne teuere Hardware...
<ppq> dadrc: nutzt du den auch? kann irgendwie nicht auf cifs shares zugreifen. udevil: denied: fstype 'cifs' is not an allowed type
<dadrc> ppq, nö, wollte den schon immer mal testen, aber nie zu gekommen
<ppq> dadrc: hm, man muss wohl cifs in der /etc/udevil/udevil.conf explizit erlauben
<dadrc> ppq, geht ja gerade nocht
<dadrc> Lindows, na, Gateway aufsetzen, dass alle Anfragen nach draußen über das VPN routet, diese Kiste als Standardgateway über DHCP angeben
<Lindows> Genau... vorzugsweise mit nem Ubuntu Server
<Lindows> :D
<dadrc> Lindows, der Artikel ausm Wiki, den ppq verlinkt, beschreibt (unter anderem) genau das
<dadrc> Ansonsten ist hier noch einer, der auch ganz gut aussieht: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing/#Ubuntu_Internet_Gateway_Method_.28iptables.29
<dadrc> Nur halt statt ppp0 den VPN-Tunnel nehmen
<tuor__> hi, ich versuche gerade mit truecryprt (terminal version) alles zu "dismount"
<tuor__> aber dies kommt als fehler
<tuor__> Error: umount: /home/tuor: device is busy.
<tuor__>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<tuor__>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<sysdef> und dann hast du lsof und fuser gefragr und was gaben sie gefunden?
<sysdef> gefragt*
<sysdef> haben* (sigh)
<tuor__> öm meinst du mich?
<tuor__> wenn ja ich versteh nich ganz..
<sysdef> das wichtigste an der fehlermeldung ist die meldung, nicht der fehler
<sysdef> tu einfach was das ding dir sagt :)
<tuor> ok jo ich les mal wieder ein wenig wiki. komm dann wieder wenn ichs dann nich hinkrieg. thx. 
<tuor> was ist bash für ein prog/prozess?
<Fuchs> Konsole
<Fuchs> also die shell, die in der Konsole laeuft
<tuor> ah ok thx
<tuor> oh man ich hab gerad was verstanden ich sollte vileicht nicht /home/"user" als mount point nehmen...
<tuor> öm jetzt sagt er lsof dass lsof in dieer datei "aktiv" ist
<tuor> ich kann den prozess aber nicht killen
<hdp> Klar ist lsof aktiv, wenn du lsof aufrufst.
<tuor> (bash 3739, lsof 6147, 6148)
<tuor> ok
<tuor> thx
<tuor> alles gut
<jokrebel> !enter > tuor
<tuor> ich war mit dem aktiven terminal in /home/"user" ;) deshalb....
<tuor> thx für die hilfe!
<Herakles> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen mein Ubuntu mit meinem Windows-Computer zu verbinden ?
<jokrebel> Herakles: Seichwort: Samba
<jokrebel> Stichwort
<Herakles> jo jo...., danke, ich suche hilfe....
<Fuchs> Herakles: verbinden im Sinne von Datenaustausch? Wenn ja: was jokrebel schrieb 
<sysdef> .o(netzwerkkabel)
<Fuchs> Herakles: inwiefern brauchst Du Hilfe? 
<Herakles> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen mein Ubuntu mit meinem Windows-Computer zu verbinden ?
<tuor> andere frage. ich möchte via console einen ordner an einem gewissen ort erstellen. erst cd an den ort und dann ?
<Herakles> Netzwerken..., Daten verschieben..
<Fuchs> tuor: mkdir name 
<jokrebel> Herakles: Die Frage zu wiederholen macht sie nicht aussagekräftiger ;-/
<Herakles> ^
<Fuchs> Herakles: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba  hat sonst eine gute Uebersicht
<tuor> Fuchs, thx
<Herakles> ne ich suche im irc-channel
<Herakles> nicht im web
<sysdef> tuor: falls es die darueberliegenden ordner nicht gibt: mkdir -p ~/das/ist/mein/bestimmter/ort/
<_snerve> @herakles:gib mal administrative zugangsdaten zu deiner kiste, dann verbinden wir sie dir...
<sysdef> Herakles: du erwartest, dass dir jemand die ganzen informationen vom web hier ins IRC rueber kopiert?
<tuor> sysdef, thx super
<Herakles> :-|
<sysdef> du solltest die webseite lesen und dazu fragen hier stellen wenn noetig
<Herakles> ;-|
<jokrebel> Herakles: Wo ist das Problem? Wir sind nicht Dein Internet-Frontend.
<Herakles> jokrebel: Geh beten...
<r3d3> tuor, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht?highlight=shell%20befehle die mal durchackern angefangen mit man
<bekks> Herakles: Geh lieber lesen. :>
<jokrebel> Herakles: Wir helfen hier gerne, wenn jemand was nicht versteht. Aber _vor_beten_ wird dir hier keiner was. ;-)
<Herakles> |
<jokrebel> Herakles: Und lass bitte Deine nichtssagenden Smileys. Danke!
<jokrebel> Herakles: Is mir Wurst was das war. Und - ich (und viele andere) mögen auch keine ungefragten Querys.
<Herakles> jokrebel....halts Maul...
<xubuntu945> hey there
<xubuntu945> im just installing xubuntu now so im a bit bored :P
<bekks> Well, this is a german channel.
<xubuntu945> okay dann ist ja gut :D
<xubuntu945> xD
<xubuntu945> ehm ist es normal das das erzeugen des ext4-Dateisystems für / in Partition 1 auf SCSI1 (0,0,0 (sda).. solabge dauert ?)
<xubuntu945> schon ca seit 2 min
<xubuntu945> und geht net weiter
<bekks> 2 Minuten sind nicht lange, vor allem nicht für große Dateisysteme.
<xubuntu945> 500 gb 
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass man für / nicht mehr als 20GB braucht, sind 2 Minuten für 500GB nicht lange.
<xubuntu945> dennoch als ich ubuntu mit unity installiert habe habe ich auch ext 4 gewählt und da hat es nicht lang gedauert
<xubuntu945> ich habe / mit 500 belegt o.O
<xubuntu945> was des falsch ?
<bekks> Es ist Blödsinn, nicht falsch.
<xubuntu945> habe 2 platte drin 2x 500 gb
<xubuntu945> warum ist das blödsinn ?
<bekks> Man braucht selten genug mal mehr als 20GB für /, wenn man unzählige Software installiert.
<bekks> Ich habs jetzt mehrfach gesagt, warum.
<xubuntu945> wie warum ?
<bekks> Ich habs zweimal gesagt.
<xubuntu945> warum ich das getan habe ? weil ich es nicht besser wusste
<bekks> Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Man braucht es nur nicht.
<xubuntu945> sry bist net so gut drauf ? dann entschuldige ich mich und belästige dich nicht weiter
<bekks> Nein, ich bin nicht schlecht drauf - ich sage Dinge nur nicht fünfzehnmal :)
<xubuntu945> denn ich bin noch nicht so bewandert was linux angeht
<xubuntu945> okay :) entschuldigung
<xubuntu945> hatte vorher 12.04 normal drauf aber nur probleme udn nun will ich etwas kleineres haben
<xubuntu945> chromium öffnete nicht mehr und all solche sachen
<bekks> Warum? Du hast doch Platz genug.
<bekks> Und dazu muss man nicht neuinstallieren. :)
<xubuntu945> :P dachte ich auch
<bekks> Ist so.
<xubuntu945> aber dann habe ich n kernel update gemacht und alles ging den bach runter
<xubuntu945> habe den xorg graka treiber voher installirt gehabt aber dann ging irgendwie nichts mehr
<xubuntu945> kein chrome kein filezilla keine quakelive mehr und naja 
<xubuntu945> jetzt versuche ich evtlelle fehler nicht mehr zu machen
<xubuntu945> also erst kernel updaten lassen und dann alles installieren
<xubuntu945> :)
<xubuntu945> ehm wie lange kann des dauern ?
<xubuntu945> bei 500 oder lohnt es sich abzubrechen neu zu starten und / anzupassen
<xubuntu945> bzw ist es net gut die installation abzubrechen ?
<guntbert> xubuntu945: ich schlag vor, du schreibst etwas langsamer dafür, ganze Sätze und drückst nicht so oft die <enter> Taste
<guntbert> *langsamer, dafür  ... :)
<xubuntu945> okay :) *schäm*
<bekks> xubuntu945: Es ist völlig egal, ob es gut ist oder nicht, wenn Du eine Installation abbrichst. Du musst sie dann sowieso neu starten.
<xubuntu945> Also, was schlagt ihr vor wie ist es am besten. Soll ich abbrechen meine Festplatten anderes Partionieren. Bzw ist es schlimm wenn ich die momentane Installation abbreche ?
<guntbert> xubuntu945: was soll daran schlimm sein - oder hast du Daten drauf, die du brauchst?
<subz3r0> ja, ja, nein
<subz3r0> wenn dir während der instalaltion langweilig wird: #ubuntu-de-offtopic hier wird geschwatzt
<xubuntu945> :) okay dann werde ich mal abbrechen (nein keine Daten vorhanden habe beim wechsel alles platt gemacht) was schlagt ihr vor welche größen sollte ich wählen habe 2 x 500Gb und 3,7gb ram (also keine swap :))
<bekks> Ohne SWAP kannst du kein Hibernate machen.
<xubuntu945> Hibernate ?
<bekks> Von daher ist SWAP in der Größe des RAM immer sinnvoll.
<Fuchs> man kann, aber es wird muehsam 
<Fuchs> xubuntu945: suspend to disk 
<xubuntu945> okay
<Fuchs> xubuntu945: "Tiefschlaf" oder so, je nach dem wie die Desktopumgebung es nennen will
<subz3r0> 500 mb für /boot, 15 gigs /, 2 gigs /swap, x gigs /home
<xubuntu945> Suspend to ram ist okay
<bekks> bei 4GB RAM auch 4GB Swap.
<subz3r0> kann man machen. ja :)
<xubuntu945> oha okay werde ich dann mal so machen wie ihr sagt welches datei format würdet ihr empfehlen ?
<subz3r0> ext4
<xubuntu945> alle ?
<bekks> Dateisystem... :)
<bekks> Alle bis auf Swap.
<subz3r0> und überleg dir ob du alles in eine partition packst, oder seperate paritionen für /, /swap etc pp
<bekks> Wurde gerade gesagt, dass Swap 4GB groß sein soll. :)
<xubuntu945> wie meinst du das ? also nicht verschieden partionieren 
<xubuntu945> t?
<subz3r0> naja du kannst auch root, home blub in eine parition knallen
<xubuntu945> ist das besser ?
<bekks> 500MB /boot, 4GB swap, 20GB /, 4GB /home, und den Rest nach /daten.
<bekks> Ja, ist besser, da dann nicht alles durcheinandergewürfelt auf der Platte liegt.
<subz3r0> geschmackssache. für mich hats vorteile
<xubuntu945> okay
<xubuntu945> ?
<xubuntu945> subzero ?
<bekks> subz3r0: Für mich hat sowas nur Nachteile. :)
<subz3r0> für alles seperate paritionen zu machen? Naja egal :) keine lust auf ne grundsatzdiskussion. iss eh OT
<subz3r0> xubuntu945, mach es wie du meinst
<xubuntu945> da der download ordner im /home ist finde ich es unnötig das zu seperieren :) wenn ich zb verschiedene ssds hätte wäre das sinnfol
<xubuntu945> *
<subz3r0> das ist rille. kannste später linken
<bekks> Verschiedene Festplatten haben damit nur sehr wenig zutun.
<sysdef> ich kenne jemand der macht fuer jeden user nen extra container und mountet den weil er zu faul ist quota zu lernen. zig loop-devices, echt uebel ^^
<xubuntu945> ich denke ich habs verstanden aber was ist quota 
<subz3r0> nette baustelle @sysdef :)
<subz3r0> xubuntu945, vergiss quota...
<subz3r0> is offtopic, hat mit deinem anliegen nix zu tun 
<xubuntu945> :DDD oaky ist es mit 20 schon zu spät damit anzufangen linux verstehen zu wollen ?
<bekks> xubuntu945: Quota sind Größenbeschränkungen in Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Regeln. Brauchst Du nicht :)
<donjoe> n8 && bye 
<bekks> xubuntu945: Nl.
<bekks> Nö. :)
<subz3r0> n8 donjoe 
<xubuntu945> n8
<xubuntu945> was denn ?
<xubuntu945> Ich merke gerade das ich IRC völlig verlernt habe sry
<bekks> xubuntu945: Für Offtopic gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<subz3r0> --> /help
<xubuntu945> okay okay schon gut bin dann mal wech und werde es so machen wie ihr gesagt habt bzw n kleines bisschen anders aber danke !!!!!
<subz3r0> viel erfolg und später spass mit deinem ubuntu system =)
<anatolbroder> Ubuntu 12.04 hier. Habe Banshee installiert. Alles ist englisch. Wie stelle ich die Sprache auf Deutsch um?
 * anatolbroder hat die Urlaubszeit unterschätzt
<dadrc> anatolbroder, da hat anscheinend wer gepennt bei den Paketen
<dadrc> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/banshee-ploetzlich-auf-englisch/
<dadrc> Bist da nicht der einzige
<anatolbroder> dadrc: Danke. Was für ein Krampf. Ich habe hier eine frische Installation und habe keine Lust, PPAs und ähnlichen Kram einzustellen. Wenn Rhythmbox nicht so unbefriedigend wäre. Unfassbar.
<subz3r0> audacious. alles was ein player braucht ;)
<dadrc> Player sind wie Window-Toolkits, pure Geschmackssache…
<anatolbroder> Ich will nur das Nötigste, Banshee ist vom Funktionsumfang her fast perfekt.
<subz3r0> wenn es nur das nötigste ist, dann audacious ;)
<subz3r0> bzw sein soll
<subz3r0> die anderen sind mir persönlich zu überladen. aber wie dadrc schon sagte... alles eine frage des geschmacks
<anatolbroder> Kann es mit Podcasts umgehen?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audacious
<anatolbroder> subz3ro: Wie ist die Integration ins Unity? Wird es über die Steuertasten gesteuert? Kann es aussehen, als wäre es kein Fremdkörper?
<subz3r0> kann ich dir nix zu sagen, ich nutze kein unity
<anatolbroder> Gnome 3?
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> tasten kannste dir ja normal belegen wie du willst
<subz3r0> hab nen plugin für gnome3, damit kann ich es auch anderweitig steuern
<anatolbroder> Ich meine, ob die oft dafür gedachten Tasten auf der Tastatur richtig zugeordnet sind.
<anatolbroder> Die man mit FN erreicht.
<subz3r0> lauter/leiser/tonaus?
<anatolbroder> genau die, und vorspulen, stop, pause, …
<subz3r0> kA was du noch für FN-Keys hast. allerdings haben die bei mir am lappi eher weniger mit dem player zu tun
<subz3r0> du kannst doch tasten belegen wie du lustig bist. einfach taste X mit taste Y verknüpfen
<subz3r0> meine gibt auch nen netten artikel im wiki hier
<anatolbroder> Ich hätte es gerne vom System übernommen. Das erwarte ich einfach im Jahre 2012. Na gut. Danke für den Tipp. Ich schlafe nak drüber.
<anatolbroder> *mal
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Tastenk%C3%BCrzel?redirect=no
<subz3r0> weiss einer wie man das "systemeinstellungen" Fenster vergrößern kann? Ne resize-funktion scheint es nicht zu haben
<subz3r0> wenn ja da zb auf tastaur - tastenkürzel gehe, kann ich nicht den kompletten text lesen.. von daher ist es mehr als nutzlos,wnn ich nicht sehe welchen key ich für welche funktion änder
<subz3r0> -ja +ich
<dadrc> Kommt auf die Desktopumgebung an...
<subz3r0> gnome3. sieht doch im unity nicht anders aus?
<dadrc> Ist aber ein anderer Window-Manager
<dadrc> Google behauptet, mit Alt+Mittelklick geht das bei Gnome3
<subz3r0> teste... mom :)
<subz3r0> ne, tut sich nix
<subz3r0> also meinst doch mausrad(mittelklick)?
<dadrc> Jo
<dadrc> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28514/how-to-get-altright-mouse-to-resize-windows-again
<subz3r0> ne auch nicht, das liegt wohl speziell an dem Fenster der Systemeinstellungen
<dadrc> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=139676
<subz3r0> perfekt. vielen dank :)
<subz3r0> dadrc, noch da? Kannst du mal schauen ob du bei dir auch doppelteinräge hast? Systemeinstellungen - Tastatur - Tastaturkürzel - Bildschirmfotos
<dadrc> Ich hab 2, einer für Fenster, einer für ganzen Bildschirm
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> hab da 8 einträge. 2x "ein bildschirmfoto aufnehmen" und 2x "ein bildschirmfoto eines fensters aufnehmen"
<subz3r0> jeweils belegt mit druck oder alt+druck
<dadrc> Klingt jetzt erstmal nutzlos
<subz3r0> jo
<subz3r0> Frag mich nur woher die einträge stammen. von mir sicherlich nicht
<subz3r0> löschen kann ich sie auch nicht
<dadrc> Könntest mal im dconf-editor gucken
<dadrc> org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings
<subz3r0> das lustige ist auch, er spiegelt die bilder vertikal
<subz3r0> ne, sind nicht dabei
<dadrc> dann bin ich überfragt und du musst irgendwen finden, der sich besser mit Gnome3 auskennt
<dadrc> Und ich glaub, damit ist das ein guter Zeitpunkt für mich, ins Bett zu gehen
<dadrc> Gute Nacht
<subz3r0> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-25
<bullgard6> ~/.xsession-errors enthält 1000 Zeilen: "** Message: console message:  @0: event.layerX and event.layerY are broken and deprecated in WebKit. They will be removed from the engine in the near future." Wie repariert man das?
<daswort> Gibt es für ls eine Option die bei -al statt dem user dessen ID anzeigt?
<apollo13> man ls -> /numeric
<daswort> danke apollo13 
<||arifaX> was macht eigentlich diese "Gast"-Sitzung?
<koegs> einen Gast-Zugang anbieten?
<koegs> ||arifaX: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gastsitzung
<kubine> Title: Gastsitzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<||arifaX> koegs: ja schon, habs grad probiert und es waren dennoch alle vpns usw. vorkonfiguriert inkl. wlans. also bedeutet guest lediglich read-only oder? - wiki hab ich gelesen aber ist nicht sehr detailiert, sondern behandelt eher schwerpunktmäßig, wie man sein eigenes profil als guest template nutzt
<koegs> ||arifaX: wenn du die VPNs und WLANs im Network-Manager nutzbar für alle machst, dann hat natürlich der Gast auch Zugriff darauf
<koegs> ansonsten lies das Wiki, es ist ein Account ohne besondere Voreinstellungen und er wird jedesmal zurückgesetzt
<koegs> nutze ich immer, wenn Fremde mal eben an meinen Rechner wollen
<||arifaX> koegs: hab in englisch nachgelesen, ist besser beschrieben https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/shell-guest-session.html - danke für die infos
<kubine> Title: Launch a restricted guest session (at help.ubuntu.com)
<||arifaX> na toll und nun ist die Gastsitzung gesperrt. - Passwort?
<koegs> leer?
<||arifaX> koegs: nope
<koegs> hm, hier auch nicht :D
<||arifaX> koegs: ich vermute man muss dem guest user das passwort disablen, damit er keins braucht. ich hasse diese halbfertigen features... auch etwas was die akzeptanz von linux immer wieder schwächt
<||arifaX> koegs: also da wär wirklich ein wenig aufklärungsbedarf. der gast-user wird ja anscheinend temporär angelegt und zwar mit einem zufälligen namen z.B. guest-y9WeFa Wenn die Sitzung gesperrt ist, kann man zwar in einer anderen session mit sudo passwd -d guest-y9WeFa das Passwort disablen und kommt wieder rein, aber nächstes mal heißt der user ja wieder anders. - seltsam
<koegs> ||arifaX: ja, Lock hatte ich noch nie ausprobiert, aber ich find grad auch nix auf die schnelle bei google
<koegs> ||arifaX: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/951000
<kubine> Title: Bug #951000 “disable guest session screen lock using gsettings” : Bugs : “lightdm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<||arifaX> koegs einzige möglichkeit, die ich sehe ist, dass man ein guest skeleton anlegt in /etc/guest-session/skel und dort voreinstellt, dass die session nicht lockt. naja wie gesagt, wieder ne halbfertige sache. passt zu dem bugreport
<koegs> ziemlich doofe sache, aber ist wohl erstmal so
<koegs> mein xscreensaver unter xubuntu meldet sogar "assuming null password means cancel." -.-
<||arifaX> koegs: stell dir mal vor du leihst dir den laptop von jemandem aus (dafür soll das guest ja sein) und hast ein dokument am desktop und die kiste sperrt. - toll ohne den besitzer und dessen sudo passwort keine chance mehr an dein dokument zu kommen
<koegs> ||arifaX: du hast mein vollstes verständnis, aber ich kann nichts dran ändern :)
<koegs> ||arifaX: schliess dich dem bug an und beschreibe evtl. dein problem weiter im thread
<||arifaX> koegs: passt schon. werde mich damit abfinden und ggf. den bugreport ergänzen
<Linows> Wie richte ich eine VPN PPTP Verbindung unter Ubuntu Server ein... leider finde ich nur GUI Anweisungen...?!
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage__: bringst du bitte deinen link in ordnung?
<LetoThe2nd> BlackMage__: letzter hinweis: bitte bring deine verbindung in ordnung
<Linows> mist ist das...
<koegs> Linows: wie meinen?
<Linows> ich möchte wie der thread starter das gleiche erreichen... http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-server-mit-vpn-server-verbinden-pptp-l2/#post-4607177
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Server mit VPN Server verbinden (PPTP/L2TP/IPSec) › Fortgeschrittene Netzwerkkonfiguration › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linows> jetzt find ich aber nirgends eine ordentliche anleitung wie ich per konsole ne vpn verbindung zusammenbringe...
<Linows> da ist ma als linux noob total verloren...
<Linows> wer braucht shcon solche dämliche gui tutorials
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Setting%20up%20PPTP%20VPN%20connection%20in%20konsole
<kubine> Title: Setting up PPTP VPN connection in konsole - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> grad per google gefunden
<apollo13> pptp will man nicht verwenden
<Linows> hm... aber auf englisch gesucht
<Linows> nicht auf deutsch?!
<Linows> und wieder sau kompliziert
<Linows> mist ist das...
<koegs> Linows: enter ist kein Satzzeichen
<koegs> Linows: niemand hat behauptet etwas kompliziertes wie ein VPN auch noch per Konsole einzurichten wäre einfach
<apollo13> Linows: du willst dir openvpn anschauen, oder wenn dir ganz langweilig ist racoon für ipsec
<Linows> Kompliziert es kommt darauf an wie schwer man es dem User macht
<apollo13> fwiw, ich finde es nicht kompliziert oder schwer… ich finde das zusammenklicken im windows schwieriger
<Linows> lol
<Linows> klar
<Linows> ohne witz gui installieren und gut ist
<Linows> das eingelese dauert zu lang
<deem> Linows: willst du hier nur rummeckern, oder suchst du hilfe?
<Linows> ja sorry... ist halt immer irgendwo frust mit dabei... wen linux sein echtes gesicht zeigt was es um die leute anzufixen unter den hübschen guis ala kde und unity versteckt...
<daswort> Was heißt "imap chatter"?
<apollo13> daswort: more context needed :þ
<daswort> mailsync heißt das programm und ein parameter macht "imap chatter anzeigen"
<apollo13> das wird wohl die protokoll nachrichten anzeigen
<apollo13> also debug output im prinzip
<daswort> Schick. Dank dir.
<daswort> Habt ihr eine Empfhelung zum Erstelen eines IMAP Backups ?
<koegs> daswort: offline imap
<daswort> koegs: wirft nur fehler aus
<daswort> koegs: http://pastebin.com/Zk2yX1jp
<kubine> Title: Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/offlineimap", line 23, in < - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> ConfigParser.MissingSectionHeaderError: File contains no section headers.
<koegs> da solltest du mal deine .offlineimaprc überprüfen
<sdx23> (oder gar erstmal erstellen...)
<daswort> Unter "~/.offlineimaprc" http://pastebin.com/RByr3uMG
<kubine> Title: [general] accounts = google maxsynaccounts = 1 [Account goo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<daswort> habe zuerst google genommen, da deren ssl nicht nervt.
<koegs> daswort: sind die tabs auch in deiner datei? überprüf halt mal auf versteckte sonderzeichen
<koegs> ansonsten vielleicht auch mal imap.googlemail.com oder imap.gmail.com verwenden
<daswort> Anscheinend gibt es die Tab-Größe 0. Das war mir neu. Gut dass ihr aufgepasst habt.
<daswort> Aber jetzt: "Last 1 debug messages logged for Account sync google prior to exception:
<daswort> thread: Register new thread 'Account sync google' (account 'google')
<daswort> "
<daswort> s/ihr/du
<TheInfinity> mein ubuntu server macht grad _ziemlich_ schräge dinge. oder auch: syslog will nicht. was irgendwie doof zum debuggen ist. log sieht so aus: http://nopaste.info/10306f006a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<koegs> daswort: stell mal bitte testweise maxsyncaccounts = 3 ein
<apollo13> TheInfinity: passt doch?! nachm starten von syslog darf sich der kernel log doch beenden?
<TheInfinity> oh, da fehlten 2 zeilen
<TheInfinity> http://nopaste.info/7ead9dcd21.html - so ists komplett
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<apollo13> TheInfinity: und abgesehen davon gibts ein problem? (ich hab auch einige restart und so im log)
<TheInfinity> apollo13: es steht de facto nix anderes mehr im syslog
<daswort> koegs: siehe hier: 
<daswort> http://pastebin.com/9gQUP7KJ
<kubine> Title: [general] accounts = google maxsynaccounts = 3 ########################## - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> ich hatte vor n paar tagen halt n crash
<TheInfinity> und wollte nachschauen was da los war
<apollo13> TheInfinity: virtuelle maschine?
<TheInfinity> apollo13: nein
<TheInfinity> hmm. da ist gar nix im syslog. ich hab n co admin ... hat der da was an den loggin einstellungen geändert? Oo
<apollo13> sudo git log in /etc ;)
<apollo13> und sag nicht du hast dein etc nicht unter versionskontrolle :þ
<TheInfinity> meinen eigenen server schon. den nicht. hmpf.
<koegs> daswort: warum nimmst du nicht einfach mal den host, den man dir nennt...
<koegs> imap.google.com gibt es nicht
<daswort> arhhh :)
<koegs> wenn man es einmal richtig macht -.-
<daswort> koegs: ändert trotzdem nichts :(
<TheInfinity> apollo13: ok, das war kein crash. strom lief durch. da hat wer den stecker vom switch gezogen Oo
<koegs> daswort: welches ubuntu verwendest du, existiert der Ordner ~/Mail/google schon?
<koegs> also ich hab deine config kopiert und nur den host und den account angepasst, es läuft... (12.04)
<daswort> 12.04 & ja
<koegs> hm, höchstens vielleicht noch account oder passwort falsch, gib bitte nochmal deine aktuelle config und dann die fehlerausgabe INKL. dem Aufruf wie du offlineimap startest
<TheInfinity> hmm ... was ist daran falsch: *.*;auth,authpriv.none;local0.none;local1.none;mail.none,mail.none;cron.none            -/var/log/syslog
<Hikhvar> hallo
<Hikhvar> ich habe zur Zeit ein Problem damit, dass sich der X-Server häufiger verabschieded und ich wieder auf dem Login Screen lande. Ich hab auch eine Crash Datei. Leider kann ich damit nichts anfangen. Kann mir da wer helfen?
 * TheInfinity war da wohl selbst dran schuld an den syslog änderungen, hab ich nur vergessen, die sache mit local1 und local0 war ich
<Hikhvar> bzw wie ich daraus einen vernünftigen Bugreport für launchpad zu generieren
 * TheInfinity fragt sich nur warum da dann SO wenig im syslog ist. wobei wenn auth, cron und mail raus ist ... *hmm
<daswort> koegs: http://pastebin.com/Xbyaxnp4
<kubine> Title: ++++++++++++++++++++++ + config + ++++++++++++++++++++++ [gener - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Hikhvar, was genau meinst du mit Crashdatei?
<daswort> uname: Linux host 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 16:26:01 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Hikhvar> in /var/crash liegt eine Datei mit dem namen _usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash
<Hikhvar> in der Datei sind auch einige Daten drin unter anderem ein Memory dump und einige andere Sachen. auch die Urzeit des Crashes und so
<dadrc> Hikhvar, hast du mal in die entsprechende Xorg.log und die ~/.xsession-errors geguckt?
<dadrc> Damit kann man meistens mehr anfangen
<k4v> wo stell ich denn mal gnome xchat auf utf-8 um?
<Hikhvar> dadrc, hab ich reingeguckt aber 0 Ahnung was die Logmessage mir sagen sollen. Hab auch keine Anzeichen auf was abnormales entdeckt
<apollo13> k4v: deinstallieren und normales xchat installieren, die gnome variante ist meh
<dadrc> Hikhvar, hast du die Logs von einer kaputten Session noch?
<agentsoul> ich finde es nicht und es wird so einfach sein. Wie schaltet man die Anzeige für den freien Platz in Nautilus unten wieder ein?
<dadrc> Statusleiste heißt das, iirc
<Hikhvar> werden die überschrieben wenn ich mich neu einlogge? also die ~/.xsession-errors ?
<agentsoul> sehr hilfreich, Danke
<dadrc> Hikhvar, ja, aber die alte Datei sollte dann als ~/.xsession-errors.old rumliegen
<Hikhvar> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409772/ hier ist die alte .xsessions-error also die von der kaputten Session
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> noch ideen, koegs ?
<dadrc> Hikhvar, und die entsprechende Xorg.log? Liegt in /var/log/Xorg.<nummer>.log
<dadrc> Wenn du danach einmal neugestartet hast, müsste sie die 1 haben
<Hikhvar> <Nummer> = Nummer der Session?
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, müsste die 1 sein
<Hikhvar> hab nicht neu gestartet
<Hikhvar> bin gerade bei Nummer 3...
<Hikhvar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409777/ << das ist die xorg.2.log
<kubine> Title: xorg.2.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Hikhvar, das Log da ist sauber. Sicher, dass das die richtige Version ist?
<Hikhvar> das ist das xorg.1 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409782/
<kubine> Title: xorg.1.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Auch keine Fehler drin
<dadrc> Seltsam
<Hikhvar> da sind noch xorg.<nummer>.log.old dateien?
<dadrc> Guck mal, ob da (EE) drin steht
<Hikhvar> in der xorg.0.log.old hab ichw as gefunden
<Hikhvar> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409787/
<kubine> Title: xorg.0.log.old › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hikhvar> [   297.377] (EE) intel(0): Couldn't create pixmap for fbcon
<dadrc> Jo, da hat es am Ende den X-Server zerlegt
<swed> Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notizprogramm für Ubuntu, welches eine Sync.- bzw Cloudfunktion bietet, so dass ich auch von anderen PCs drauf zugreifen kann. Könnte mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<apollo13> ubuntu one mit tomboy eventuell
<dadrc> Tomboy, wenn du Ubuntukisten bleibst, jo
<dadrc> Sonst Evernote
<swed> ok danke, ich guck bei denen mal
<Hikhvar> mhm ich muss nun los. Danke schonmal für die Hilfe und Zeit dadrc 
<dadrc> Hikhvar, gerne... überprüf mal bei Gelegenheit, ob dein RAM ok ist
<agentsoul> jemand Zeit für nen flottes Skript? Ich hab nen Haufen Ordner mit je einer Datei drin, die Dateien möchte ich gerne in EINEN Ordner schieben. Da werd ich irgendein loop mit mv brauchen und diverse * 
<dadrc> find . -type f -exec mv {} /path/to/dir \;
<agentsoul> oh leider nein, jetzt habe ich nur die erste Datei verschoben und umbenannt.
<dadrc> Na, musst halt den ersten Pfad (den .) und eventuell die Suche anpassen
<dadrc> Kannst ja erstmal ohne das -exec gucken, ob er alle Dateien findet
<agentsoul> ich mach es per Hand
<deem> warum einfach, wenns auc umständlich geht, nicht wahr?
<sybrek2> hi .. kennt sich jemand mit farbveraltung/kalibrierung aus, oder weiß wo ich sonst fragen sollte ?
<_stemmi_> hi, ich verwende xubuntu und habe mir in den autostart yakuake eingetragen. dabei erhalte ich nun jedesmal eine benachrichtigung mti einem akkustischen signal, dass yakuake gestartet wurde. kann mri jemand sagen wo ich diesen ton (optional auch die komplette benachrichtigung) abschalten kann? ich konnte unter den einstellungen nix zu sound finden...
<dAnjou> _stemmi_: das ist dann wohl in yakuake selbst zu suchen
<dAnjou> _stemmi_: weil das ja ein kde-programm ist, integrieren sich die einstellungen nicht so gut
<musca> Ja, die gesuchte Option heisst "Hinweisfenster beim Starten anzeigen"
<Star1504> hallo jungs benötige eure hilfe. wie erstelle ich ein automatisches Backup meiner SQL datenbank und meiner webseiten.
<deem> _stemmi_: ne alternative wäre vielleicht guake unter gnome. sieht eigentlich genauso aus und bedient sich auch ähnlich
<dAnjou> Star1504: für sql zeugs stehts im wiki
<dAnjou> Star1504: im uu-wiki
<dAnjou> Star1504: für deine webseiten kommts drauf an, wo und wie die gehostet sind
<Star1504> ich würde das backup gerne auf einen anderen server auslagern 
<Star1504> auf dem selben root werden die gehostet 
<dAnjou> deem: eigentlich keine alternative. yakuake kann terminals in alle richtungen teilen, tabs benamen und verschieben
<dAnjou> ok, guake kann auch tabs benamen .. aber das andere nich
<dAnjou> Star1504: was sind das für seiten? ggf. lohnt sich ne versionsverwaltung. ansonsten halt rsync per cronjob
<dAnjou> wär wohl das einfachste
<Star1504> danke hast mir eitergeholfen werde mal das wiki lesen und schauen ob ich es hinbeomme 
<_stemmi_> müsste ich dann nich in den yakuake einstellungen was finden?
<pc-world> Habe ein PPA gefunden, das nur Pakete für 10.04 anbietet - Kann ich APT irgendwie austricksen, sodass ich diese Pakete auch auf meinem 10.10 installieren kann?
<_stemmi_> tatsache...ich kann dort die benachrichtigung komplett abschalten
<deem> pc-world: sowas willst du nicht
<koegs> pc-world: 1. solltest du mal dein release aktualisieren, 2. willst du keine 10.04 Pakete in 10.10 installieren, 3. was willst du eigentlich erreichen/installieren?
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß, hat 10.04 noch n jahr desktop support
<koegs> dAnjou: er hat ein 10.10
<dAnjou> oh
<dAnjou> sorry
<pc-world> deem: doch
<pc-world> koegs: 1. werde ich irgendwann machen (vermutlich andere Distro oder so), aber ein Upgrade durchzuführen würde das System mit 99,9% Wahrscheinlichkeit noch mehr schrotten 2. will ich (versuchen)... wenn was schiefgeht, bieg ichs auch wieder grade 3. in ppa:lucid-bleed/ppa gibt es u. a. aktuelle Pakete von VLC... und während ich das schreibe, merke ich, das dort auch nur 1.1 angeboten wird
<pc-world> ich sollte tatsächlich bald mal anfangen, etwas mit 12.04 rumzuspielen oder mich nach anderen Distros umzusehen... nur gibt es da so viele :D
<deem> pc-world: ich kann sher gut bahupten, dass es eine sher dumme idee wäre pakte älterer versionen in neuen releases zu installieren.
<deem> (aber schreiben kann ich heut enicht mehr :/)
<pc-world> deem: das hatte ich auch nicht vor, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass in dem PPA neuere Versionen als in 10.10 wären; ältere Versionen hätte apt-get vermutlich sowieso ignoriert
<koegs> pc-world: vlc 1.2.x in ältere releases zu bringen war aus verschiedenen gründen schwer bis nicht möglich, ich habe aber keine Lust die Quellen dazu rauszusuchen
<koegs> aber grundsätzlich ist es immer eine total schlechte Idee ältere Pakete in neuere Releases einzubringen
<pc-world> koegs: sind die nicht schon bei 2.0?
<deem> welche versionen die pakete bereitstellen ist hupe. es geht darum, das man keine pakete für 10.04 in 10.10 installieren will. genauso wenig, wie man debian pakete in ubuntu installieren sollte oder sonst irgeneinen mischmasch
<koegs> pc-world: ja, aber es ging schon mit 1.2 nicht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere
<pc-world> deem: das System hier ist schon so "mischmasch" und läuft seit über zwei Jahren, vondem her gehe ich davon aus dass ich Sachen kaputt mache (und stört mich nicht wirklich)
<pc-world> koegs: eigentlich wollte ich auch nur das VLC-Plugin in Chromium zum Laufen bringen, habe gelesen, das funktioniert erst ab 2.0
<koegs> egal, ich äußere mich nicht weiter dazu, freiwillig kaputt-gefrickelte Systeme supporte ich nur sehr ungerne bis gar nicht :)
<pc-world> oder gäb es sonst eine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, Chromium h.264 einzuprügeln?
<deem> dito.. gefrickele schön und gut, aber dann support für etwas wollen, weil es nicht so funktioniert, wie es eigentlich gar nicht gedacht war...
<pc-world> deem: OT: ich habe gar keinen "Support" hinsichtlich eines kaputten Systems gewollt... hat sich ja aber eh erledigt, da in dem PPA auch kein VLC 2.x drin ist
<neko1> hallo zusammen
<neko1> woran kann es liegen das ich mich plötzlich mit 2 von 8 netzwerken (wlan) nicht mehr verbinden kann?
<neko1> bis vorgestern ging es noch
<apollo13> neko1: bitte http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html zu gemüte führen
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<neko1> wenn ich ein wlan-stick nehme kann ich mich wider drauf verbinden
<neko1> beim nächsten hochfahren wider nicht
<apollo13> und versuch ganze sätze zu schreiben und enter nicht so inflationär zu verwenden, danke!
<neko1> ok
<apollo13> und tschüss …
<||arifaX> apollo13: hatte der kde?
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> ||arifaX: du hast doch gesehen, was er geschrieben hat
<||arifaX> dAnjou: stimmt. 
 * ||arifaX scrolling
<cellx> Hallo, wie kann ich mein Problem mit "mv" lösen? Ich wollte versuchen die gesamte Ordner mit folgendem Befehl ( mv -f *_*.* *_S_*.* ) die gesamte Dateiname nach dieser String verändern. 
<LetoThe2nd> cellx: du suchst "rename"
<LetoThe2nd> cellx: oder find.
<cellx> soll ich rename anstatt mv nehmen?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> und vorher lesen wie man das benutzt
<LetoThe2nd> ja, testlauf dringendst anzuraten
<jimbo76> Hallo #ubuntu
<jimbo76> Ich habe da ein problem an meinem laptop und zwar kann ich meine hintergrunbeleuchtung nicht regeln! Hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen
<jimbo76> Habe 12.04, Samsung RV520, Geforce GT520 m
<jimbo76> und alles erdenkliche aus dem netz probiert, leider ohne erfolg
<||arifaX> jimbo76:  das auch? http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1091 ansonsten mal konkurrierende Module checken, aber da bin ich nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner für dich.
<kubine> Title: Linux On My Samsung View topic - HOWTO: Use the repository on *buntu 12.04 LTS (at www.voria.org)
<jimbo76> genau also da habes war das letzte was ich getestet
<jimbo76> ppa eingefügt pakete installiert --> keine veränderung
<sybrek2> hi .. woran kann es liegne, dass einige nautilus extensions nicht im kontextmenü angezeigt werden ? zB nautilus-clamscan .. paket ist installiert und nautilusmehrfach neugestartet
<r3d3_> sybrek2, https://launchpad.net/nautilus-clamscan Bug #946614: Option does not appear in contextual menu 
<kubine> Title: nautilus-clamscan in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<Guest29213> hallo ich habe da ein problem mit meinem ubuntu siet kurzem bekomme ich folgenden crashlog https://www.dropbox.com/s/9d4mox5kfu67cfg/xbmc_crashlog-20120725_163339.log . kann das bitte jemand angucken und mir weiter helfen ?
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - xbmc_crashlog-20120725_163339.log - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<deem> Guest29213: ist das ein xbmcbuntu?
<Guest29213> deem nein ein normaler ubuntu mit xbmc drauf
<deem> Guest29213: am ende sieht das ziemlich danach aus, als würde da dein grafiktreiber irgendwelchen murks machen. zumindest meckert dein xbmc an gl rum.
<dadrc> Guest29213, was sagt denn `apt-cache policy  libgl1-mesa-glx`?
<Guest29213> dadrc,  mom ich gucke
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wieso 12? In den Ubuntuquellen ist aus guten Gründen die stabile Version 11.0
<dadrc> Zu 12 gibt es eigentlich nur folgendes zu sagen: "Only for the brave. You should expect breakage when running these builds."
<Guest29213> dadrc, sorry mein english ist nicht so gut, und als meldung bekomme ich folgendes http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409792/
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Guest29213, "wenn du kein Experte bist, nimm nicht xmbc 12"
<Guest29213> dadrc, mir wurde bei der installation geholfen deswegen habe ich 12, würde ich sagen :)
<Guest29213> dadrc, kann ich von 12 auf 11 zurück ?
<dadrc> xmbc deinstallieren, PPA entfernen, xbmc installieren
<dadrc> Alternativ kannst du dir ppa-purge installieren und damit das PPA entfernen, das macht installiert automatisch die alte Version
<Guest29213> dadrc, ok werde ich mal gucken, thx
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg :)
<MarcMueller> Hallo, in der /etc/resolv.conf steht ich soll sie nicht per hand bearbeiten, wie bearbeite ich sie dann?
<tuor__> hi, ich habe ubuntu 12.04 ich möchte die sparche ändern.. ich meine alles ist englisch. ich fänds cooler auf deutsch. wie geht das? den in den spracheinstellungen kann ich deutsch nicht auswälen auch wenn ichs runtergeladen habe. thx für tipps
<dAnjou> tuor__: "runtergeladen"?
<jokrebel> MarcMueller: Mach doch die Änderungen einfach im Network-Manager.
<MarcMueller> jokrebel: naja es ist ein server ;-)
<dAnjou> MarcMueller: soweit ich weiß, wird die eh vom network manager wieder überschriebe
<dAnjou> n
<tuor__> "install/remove system languages"
<tuor__> dort habe ich deutsch angehäckelt und kann aber immernoch nur english oder egnlish usa auswählen...
<MarcMueller> wird sie _nur_ vom network manager überschrieben?
<MarcMueller> weil dann wäre es egal
<dadrc> Nein
<MarcMueller> hachja
<dadrc> Eigentlich wird sie von resolv-conf überschrieben
<deem> auf einem server sollte doch gar kein network-manager installiert sein?
<dadrc> sorry, ohne -
<MarcMueller> ach?
<tuor__> ist desktop version sry habs nicht erwähnt
<MarcMueller> dadrc: was mir immer noch nicht klar macht womit ich $dinge ändern soll
<dAnjou> deem: handelt es sich hier um einen server? man weiß es nicht
<dadrc> MarcMueller, was willst du denn ändern?
<MarcMueller> dadrc: nameserver
<dadrc> MarcMueller, /etc/network/interfaces
<dadrc> Option dns-nameservers
<dadrc> Kannst du sogar pro Interface angeben
<dadrc> tuor__, welche Desktopumgebung?
<MarcMueller> dadrc: ah, überschreibt dass dann auch die /etc/resolv.conf?
<tuor__> standart 12.04 von ubuntu.com ;)
<dadrc> MarcMueller, da nimmt resolvconf (u.a.) die Daten her
<jokrebel> dadrc: Doch - weis man, wenn man mitließt…
<MarcMueller> dadrc: kk thx
<dadrc> Also Unity
<tuor__> hab da einfach runtergeladen cd gemacht und installed...
<dadrc> tuor__, hast du dich einfach mal ausgeloggt und beim Einloggen Deutsch ausgewählt?
<deem> dAnjou: er schrieb doch, dass er nen server nutzt
<dAnjou> deem: huch?
<tuor__> dadrc, mom versuch ich
<MarcMueller> Ach dAnjou 
<dAnjou> deem: überlesen -.-"
<deem> dAnjou: 17:46:11 <     MarcMueller > jokrebel: naja es ist ein server ;-)
<deem> dAnjou: stell dich in die ecke und schäm dich :P
<jokrebel> f** sorry dadrc
<dadrc> Werds überleben ;)
<MarcMueller> Eine letzte frage noch wie ist die syntax in der /etc/network/interfaces wenn ich zwei nameserver eintragen will? dns-nameserver erster, zweiter oder dns-nameservers erster dann neue zeile und dann dns-nameservers zweiter?
<tuor__> dadrc, öm sry ich habe nichts gefunden wo ich die sprache auswählen kann ausser die tastatursprache...
<dAnjou> MarcMueller: neue zeile
<MarcMueller> dAnjou: ok
<dAnjou> MarcMueller: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq#Verwendung-des-Cache
<kubine> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> MarcMueller: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Sicher?
<dadrc> In der resolv.conf wär es mehrzeilig, interfaces will alle in einer Zeile
<MarcMueller> ach ubuntuusers.de gute zeit, gerne wieder ;)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: zu 98%
<deem> dAnjou: jetzt stellst du dich aber wirklich in die ecke und schämst dich ;P
<dAnjou> ach verdammt
<dadrc> tuor__, wenn du deinen Nutzernamen auswählst, solltest du daneben auf das Zahnrand klicken und die Sprache auswählen können
 * dAnjou geht wirklich in die ecke
<tuor__> dadrc, ich versuchs. 
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces weiter unten "Optional kann bei dieser Methode noch der DNS-Server manuell gesetzt werden. Hierfür ist das Paket resolvconf erforderlich und folgender Eintrag………"
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ja, sorry. habs wieder verplant, richtig zu lesen -.-
<dAnjou> ick hör och schon uff
<tuor__> dadrc, hmm da ist nur ein ubuntu zeichen auf welches ich klicken kann und zwischen 2d  und 3d auswählen..
<dadrc> tuor__, Moment.
<tuor__> ok
<jokrebel> tuor__: Kennst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen ?
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor__> jetzt verstehe ich etwas nicht. wiso ist "systemsettings" nicht schon seit anfangan dabei?
<jokrebel> tuor__: Weil das nur bei einer Kubuntu-Installation mitkommt,  soweit ich weiß. Unter Gnome braucht man es ja nur, wenn man KDE-Programme nutzen will IIRC.
<jokrebel> s/Gnome/Gnome und Unity
<dadrc> WIe kommt ihr denn jetzt auf System Settings? o0
<jokrebel> dadrc: Ihr? Er <g>
<jokrebel> dadrc: ggf. über meinen geposteten Link
<jokrebel> Aber vielleicht ist ja tuor__s Englisch-Problem _wirklich_ nur in KDE-Programmen?
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<MarcMueller> hachja
<jokrebel> Aber vielleicht ist ja tuor__s Englisch-Problem _wirklich_ nur in KDE-Programmen?
<jokrebel> tuor_: Zitat: [18:15] <dadrc> WIe kommt ihr denn jetzt auf System Settings? o0
<tuor__> jokrebel, so ich habs. das problem war das doc ~/.profile
<tuor__> habs nun überschrieben und nun bin ich dran deutsch noch komplett einzurichten. :)
<tuor__> aber es heisst nun schon systemeinstellungen ;)
<tuor__> thx all.
<jokrebel> gerne
<noseeder> Guten Tag :-)
<noseeder> Ich suche für mein Ubuntu 12.04 x86 rechner (fungiert als Mediacenter und Samba server mit reiner ssh und ssh -X konfiguration) ein FTP Server mit verwaltung virtueller Nutzer. Wenn Möglich mit Konfiguration per GUi oder einfacher Shell einrichtung. Welchen empfehlt ihr?
<tuor__> wieder mal eine frage. (habe dies gelesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen) wie krieg ich das gast login weg oder wo finde ich mehr infos über das gastlogin...?
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> tuor__, http://www.techlw.com/2012/05/disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-1204.html
<kubine> Title: Disable Guest Account in Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin ~ Technology Linux and Windows (at www.techlw.com)
<jokrebel> tuor__: Mich stört das Gastkonto nicht. Vielleicht findest Du ja hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gastsitzung was Du suchst.
<kubine> Title: Gastsitzung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor__> ok thx ich les mal. :)
<jokrebel> tuor__: Genauer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Gastsitzung
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor__> jokrebel, thx
<noseeder> warum ist der LightDM dem Proftpd vor zu zihen?
<jokrebel> <Randnotiz> Das was man wissen will mit den Worten "ubuntu" und "wiki" anreichern; an die Suchmaschine der eigenen Wahl übergeben und sich über die Ergebnisse freuen hilft mir sehr oft.
<koegs> noseeder: lightdm ist kein FTP-Server
<koegs> noseeder: ich empfehle vsftpd
<jokrebel> noseeder: Sicher dass das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat?
<noseeder> mist stimmt. 
<noseeder> danke für das richtig stellen
<tuor__> jokrebel,  öm. ok also zb: "gastkonto ubuntu wiki"?
<noseeder> koegs csftp empfielst du also. hat das besondere gründe?
<jokrebel> tuor__: Mein genauer Suchstring war "ubuntu gastkonto deaktivieren wiki"
<koegs> wtf ist csftp
<tuor__> jokrebel, ok. thx werd ich mir angewöhnen es erst so zu versuchen. :)
<jokrebel> tuor__: Und dann bei den Ergebnissen die von ubuntuusers.de erst mal bevorzugen.
<tuor__> jokrebel, jo. ok. thx :)
<jokrebel> tuor__: Gerne
<noseeder> sry koegs vsftpd meinte ich (das die tasten auch so nahe beieinander liegen)
<jokrebel> .oO( Hauptziel ist ja schließlich Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe )
<jokrebel> tuor__: Und bei Unsicherheiten gerne hier nachfragen!
<tuor__> jokrebel, ok. :)
<koegs> noseeder: ich finde vsftpd einfach zu konfigurieren, wird gepflegt weil in den normalen Paketquellen und es gibt für jede erdenkliche Situation relativ gute Infos/Tutorials
<noseeder> ok das ist mal ne aussage. War kurz davor mir Proftpd zu installieren wegen der GUI aber wollte dann doch erstmal hier rat holen :-)
<noseeder> Koegs kennst du eventuell auch ein gutes tut zur erst konfig und erstellung virtueller nutzer (also nicht das ich die alle in meinem sys erstellen muss) sowie zuordnung der Freigaben und rechte?
<noseeder> in der man steht ja nicht besonders viel drin
<koegs> noseeder: grundsätzlich im ubuntuusers wiki
<koegs> für virtual user müsstest du mal google bemühen, habe ich selber noch nicht gemacht
<noseeder> ok ich lese erstmal was rum wenn noch was ich melde ich mich
<noseeder> :-)
<jokrebel_> noseeder: "Gut lesbar" ist was anderes. <g>
<Loetmichel> moin
<Loetmichel> sacht ma, ich hab grade meinen heim-file/printserver mit geschrotteter platte neu aufgesetzt, diesmal Ubuntu server statt uuuuraltes debian...
<Loetmichel> kann mich da mal einer bei ein paar problemenn ans händchen nehmen?
<Loetmichel> geht schon los bei: wie verpasse ich dem ding eine fixe IP?
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: wennst deine Probleme schilderst, vielleicht...
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: öhm - eintragen? wie in debian?
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: zur Erinnerung: /etc/network/interfaces
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Statische-IP-Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> und dann: wie mounte ich das ddrescue-image der alten platte daß die umlaute im dateinamen im /public/ wieder passen (DANKE, liebe ehefrau für die sonderzeichen im dateinamen...)
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: welches Dateisystem?
<Loetmichel> MasterOfDisaster: oh, ich dachte da wäre mittlerweile auch mehr nötig... WIMRE schaltet sich dann ja der dhcp client selber ab wenn kein "auto"  mehr in interfaces steht?
<Loetmichel> ext4
<Loetmichel> aber was in /publich war ist natürlich von windowskosten da reingeschrieben worden per samba
<MasterOfDisaster> mit ext4 ist eigentlich nix zusätzliches als mountoption nötig - was hast denn für ein Locale?
<Loetmichel> weiss ich nicht mehr
<MasterOfDisaster> locale -a
<MasterOfDisaster> am einfachsten ist wohl convmv zu verwenden
<Loetmichel> der server hatte so einige 100 updays ohne daß einer draufgeguggt hat als frau sgte: "der fileserver reagiert nimmer!"
<Loetmichel> ... woraufhin ich ihn hatr von netz trennen musse weil nicht mal der powerknopp noch reagiert hat...
<Loetmichel> und beim ausbau der pladde hab ich mir dann erst mal die flossen verbrannt...
<Loetmichel> netzteillüfter ausgefallen
<Loetmichel> fand die platte unterm NT nicht so lustig
<Loetmichel> -> 750 sectors remapped, 108 pending...
<koegs> Loetmichel: sowas passiert, wir müssen hier nicht die ganze Leidensgeschichte hören, konzentriert euch doch einfach auf die Probleme :)
<Loetmichel> koegs: sorry
<Loetmichel> dachte halt wär ein gutes beispiel für "wie macht mans nicht!"
<Loetmichel> ... und natürlich kein backup ;-)
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: versuch das mal: convmv -f cp850 -t utf8 datei
<koegs> "Daten ohne Backup gelten perse als verlorene Daten"
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: wenns Ergebnis passt, dann tritts mit find los: find /public -type f -exec convmv --notest -f cp850 -t utf8 {} \;
<Loetmichel> MasterOfDisaster: also wenn das image eingebunden ist?
<Loetmichel> ganz normal per mount?
<MasterOfDisaster> Loetmichel: ja - aber machs net auf der einzigen Kopie...
<MasterOfDisaster> < Loetmichel> ganz normal per mount? <-- wie meinen?
<Loetmichel> ich werd den teufel tun, ich bin fro daß ich bis auf EINEN 4096bytes sector die ganze pladde fehlerfrei ddrescued bekommen habe
<Loetmichel> die kommt in die tonne sobald alle daten wieder da sind.
<Loetmichel> garantie si leider schon abgelaufen
<Loetmichel> MasterOfDisaster: ich meinte: keine besonderen optionen fürn mount?
<Loetmichel> des images
<MasterOfDisaster> na, keine besonderen optionen - evtl. is statt cp850 auch iso-8859-15
<Loetmichel> ich schaufele die 750gig mal auf ne neue pladde und teste und melde mich dann zurück.
<Loetmichel> danke erst mal.
<MasterOfDisaster> viel Spaß
<Loetmichel> MasterOfDisaster: copying ... noch 4:38,18 to go ;-)
<jokrebel> !ot > Loetmichel
<kubine> Loetmichel: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: das war ein hinweis für meinen helfer eben, wann ich seinen tip ausprobiere... wenns nicht klappt bruach ich dann wieder hilfe
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: Sorry - über den Stand der Downloadzeit oder was auch immer zu informieren gehört trotzdem eher an den Stammtisch als in den Support. IMHO ;-)
<Loetmichel> jokrebel: wie du meinst
<jokrebel> Loetmichel: Du darfst hier auch gerne weitere Supportfragen stellen, wenn Du denn weitere Ubuntu-Probleme hast7haben solltest. Alles andere gehört aber wirklich nach nebenan. (Hint - man kann auch in mehreren Kanälen gleichzeitig sein)
<speckmade> alternate-Installer von mini.iso frägt mich hier grade, ob ich Firmware-Daten auf Wechseldatenträger für ihn hab'. Ich komme jetzt grade mit Google nicht weiter. - Wasfür Firmware ist gemeint? Wo finde ich solche Firmware?
<speckmade> (für "is13890")
<Artemis_> hallo zusammen - ist davon abzuraten, eine ntfs-partition als /home zu mounten? oder kann man das problemlos tuen?
<Flash63> das ist die unfreie Firmware für die WLAN-Karte, Modul p54pci speckmade
<Flash63> kannst Du anschließend auch nachinstalliere. Paket linux-firmware-nonfree speckmade
<jokrebel> speckmade: Das frägt er IIRC nur, wenn Du da was an Hardware hast das eine unfreie Firmware bevorzugt.
<speckmade> prima.
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Keine Gute Idee.
<Artemis_> Ok, also besser woanders mounten und die benötigten ordner hardlinken?
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Fremde Partitionen am besten immer separat ( zB. /windows  oder /dos  oder unterhalb von /media) mounten.
<tuor> hi, wieder ein prob, ich wollte mein drucker installieren. habe aber abgebrochen während der suche nach dem treiber. nun bleibt das fenster auch wenn ich auf das "x" klicke.. öm wie kann ich herausfinden welcher prozess das ist?...
<tuor> oh sry ist doch noch weg gegangen. zeit löst auch probleme. 
<jokrebel> Artemis_: Was ist denn der _eigentliche_ Wunsch?
<jokrebel> tuor: Manche nennen es auch "Geduld ist eine Tugend" *renn*
<tuor> jokrebel, :)
<hanning> ahoi
<hanning> GRUB treibt mich in den wahnsinn, kann mir jemand eine hand reichen? :)
<MasterOfDisaster> *patsch*
<MasterOfDisaster> hanning: was genau hast denn für ein Problem?
<hanning> als das problem beginnt damit, dass ich nach der installation, und dem reboot, in grub rescue lande
<hanning> no such device $UUID
<hanning> laut "set" ist auch auf hd0,1, statt auf hd1,1 gestellt
<hanning> sobald ich das nun aber repariere, und grub rescue verlasse
<hanning> findet grub überhaupt gar keine partitionen mehr
<hanning> boot-repair hab ich auch schon versucht, verrichtet ohne klagen seinen dienst
<hanning> und dennoch lande ich danach wieder in grub rescue
<kleinerdrache> join #mint
<speckmade> oh dear.
<speckmade> audacious hat sich an den falschen Mixerregler gehängt.
<speckmade> und der "PCM"-Regler lässt sich im alsamixer garnichtmehr bewegen.
<speckmade> was mach' ich denn jetzt?
<speckmade> gut - der PCM-Regler geht wieder.
<speckmade> hat sich erledigt. (warum auch immer das passiert ist...)
<hanning> ich hab den fehler wohl gefunden, alter MBR auf ner anderen platte. :/
<hanning> wie entfernt man sowas?
<kleinerdrache> hanning, was war denn das Problem?
<kleinerdrache> den MBR zu löschen geht mit 'dd' indem man einfach Nullen (/dev/null) in ein paar byte dort hin kopiert.
<kleinerdrache> da solltest du aber schon genau wissen, was du genau willst. Wenn du was falsches überschreibst ist das Problem womöglich nachher größer als es vorher war.
<hanning> mein problem war, dass ich nach der installation immer in grub rescue gelandet bin
<hanning> no such device random number
<hanning> dank bootinfo script seh ich gerade, dass da wohl noch ein alter MBR auf ner anderen platte ist
<bekks> Was grub völlig egal ist.
<hanning> ok falsch formuliert
<hanning> grub2 ist noch im mbr einer andere platte installiert
<hanning> und das grub ist wohl zuerst dran
<hanning> hab mich die ganze zeit gewundert woher er diese verrückte UUID hat, konnte die nirgends finden ;)
<kleinerdrache> hanning, ich würde einfach grub mal händisch den mbr neu erzeugen lassen
<kleinerdrache> grub steht immer im mbr
<hanning> müsste eine neuinstallation nicht genau das tun?
<hanning> das hab ich bereits 4 mal hinter mir ;)
<kleinerdrache> hanning, wenn du das so angibst, müsste es das tun.
<kleinerdrache> wenn nicht dann händisch
<kleinerdrache> kann man jederzeit machen.
<hanning> laut bootinfo script hab ich grub2 auf 2 platten im mbr
<kleinerdrache> hanning, wichtig ist, dass du im bios die richtige platte angegeben hast
<kleinerdrache> von der gebootet werden soll
<bekks> Es ist völlig egal was in den MBR der Platten ist, von denen NICHT gebooted wird.
<kleinerdrache> weiß nicht ob du das weißt, nach dem bios wird einfach der maschinencode der angegeben platte ausgeführt.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, genau, so sehe ich das auch. :)
<hanning> lustigerweise kann ich das in der bios garnicht festlegen
<kleinerdrache> hanning, das ging schon seit es computer mit festplatten gibt. das muss dort festzulegen sein.
<bekks> Sehr sicher kannst Du im BIOS angeben, wovon gebooted werden soll.
<hanning> ja ist schon klar, ich bin nach stunden mit dem mist etwas weich in der rübe, aber nicht dämnlich ;)
<hanning> ich sitze gerade in der bios, die beiden SSDs tauchen nicht auf
<hanning> nur die kleinere 4GB mit dem alten, falschen eintrag
<hanning> eeepc 901 hier
<kleinerdrache> hanning, mit sudo grub-setup /dev/sdX  kannst du den mbr neu schreiben.
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Damit installiert man grub in den MBR.
<bekks> Man schreibt damit aber nicht den MBR neu - was auch Unsinn ist.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, was ist da genau der unterschied?
<hanning> also im grunde ist es ja dann egal, dass grub da nochmal in der anderen platte steht
<bekks> Der Unterschied ist: Danach ist grub im MBR, was man nicht immer haben will.
<bekks> hanning: Das sagte ich jetzt zweimal, ja. :)
<hanning> also will ich das grub mit dem falschen eintrag jetzt korrigieren
<hanning> ;)
<kleinerdrache> bekks, was ist sonst im mbr? Ich habe immer gedacht, der MBR sei einfach ein Speicher der am Anfang der Platte sitzt.
<bekks> Dann schreib einen leeren MBR auf die Platte, von der NICHT gebooted werden soll.
<bekks> der MBR ist der erste Block der Festplatte. In den ersten 448 Byte sitzt der Bootcode, wenn man ihn denn installiert hat (huhu, grub), in den nächsten 64Byte sitzt die erste Kopie der primären Partitionstabelle, die man bitte NICHT überschreibt.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, das ginge doch dann mit dd in=/dev/null out=/dev/sdX bs=512 oder so ähnlich - müsste ich jetzt nachschauen mach ich nicht so oft
<hanning> also daten hab ich keine zu verlieren, von daher..
<bekks> Wenn Du es denn jemals schaffen solltest, aus /dev/null eine Ausgabe zu erzeugen. :P
<bekks> Und deinn Beispiel killt die gesamte Platte..
<kleinerdrache> bekks, hab ich glaub ich schon mal so gemacht, weils in irgend einem howto gestanden hat
<apollo13> bekks: nullen sind auch ne ausgabe…
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ok, die anzahl der bytes weiß ich nicht mehr.
<apollo13> :þ
<bekks> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1 count=448 
<hanning> ich krieg täglich von einer menge nullen ausgaben ;)
<kleinerdrache> bekks, ok, dann eben /dev/zero - aber so weit weg war ich gar nicht. :)
<hanning> gut, ich starte gerade die live session, danke schon mal :)
<beaver74> nicht weit weg reicht aus um die Daten zu killen ;)
<kleinerdrache> beaver74, ja, bevor ich das mache schau ich ohnehin nochmal in die manuals um mich abzusichern
<bekks> Fast hätten die Daten überlebt.
<kleinerdrache> bekks, bevor ich meine platte zum sperrmüll bringe mach ich dann meine version. :)
<beaver74> kleinerdrache, das hattest du bevor du die 'Info' hier preis gegeben hattest aber nicht getan.. sei doch bitte dann genauso verantwortungsvoll
<kleinerdrache> wobei - ich darf die gar nicht hinbringen, weil ich einem Beruf angehöre in dem Datenschutz gesetzlich geregelt ist.
<bekks> Klar darfst Du dann mit deinen privaten Festplatten machen was Du möchtest.
<bekks> Und ja, das ist Offtopic. :)
<beaver74> ist es ja :)
<kleinerdrache> ok, ich geh jetzt schlafen, bevor ihr mich hier noch killt. :)
<hanning> gibts ne einfache methode zu verifizieren, dass grub aus dem mbr verschwunden ist?
<bekks> hanning: Genau so, wie du festgestellt hast, dass da einer drin ist.
<hanning> geile antwort :)
<hanning> habs nun umständlich wo vorher rausgefunden, aber danke
<hanning> *wie
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-26
<bullgard6> gnome-activity-jornal zeigt rechts oben einen Schieberegler an. Was regelt der?  (Die Manpage von gnome-activty-journal ist dürftig.)
<bullgard6> gnome-activity-journal zeigt rechts oben einen Schieberegler an. Was regelt der?  (Die Manpage von gnome-activty-journal ist dürftig.)
<julia> Hallo. Ich versuche beim Latex Editor Gummi die deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung zu installieren. Habe gtkspell in allen möglichen Varianten installiert und auch myspell-de-de ist drauf. Allerdings erkennt Gummi  in den Einstellungen keine Sprache.
<bullgard6> gnome-activity-journal zeigt rechts oben einen Schieberegler an. Was regelt der?  (Die Manpage von gnome-activity-journal ist dürftig.)
<Noseeder> hat wer von auch schon erfahrung mit einrichtung virtueller Nutzer bei vsftpd mit webmin?
<bekks> webmin? Nein Danke, ich bin raus aus dem Ticket. :)
<Noseeder> schade
<bekks> webmin gehört mit zu den unsichersten Administrationstools, die es je gab. Von daher... :)
<Loetmichel> was ist eigentlich zu empfehen um samba/cups per webinterface zu administrieren bei Ubuntu server 12.04 (also dem aktuellen)?
<bekks> Das Cups-Webinterface und die SWAT-Oberfläche von SAMBA. Beides in den jew. Paketen enthalten.
<Loetmichel> grade einen link parat auf eine anleitung zu beidem?
<Loetmichel> sparts suchen
<deem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_Swat
<kubine> Title: Samba Server Swat › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> danke
<deem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CUPS#Weboberflaeche
<kubine> Title: CUPS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> again
<Noseeder> ok webmin ist also unsicher schade das es nicht in der wiki stand aber egal. habe eh grade gesehen das man damit keine nutzer anlegen kann
<googlebot> Noseeder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Webmin?highlight=webmin <-- Roter KAsten
<kubine> Title: Webmin › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noseeder> oO den habe ich nicht gelesen 
<Noseeder> danke 
<Noseeder> schmeiß ich den sofort wieder runter 
<googlebot> neuinstallieren wäre wohl angebrachter.
<googlebot> webmin verfrickelt im system so viel, dass man sich nicht wirklich sicher sein kann, dass danach noch alles so tut wie es soll
<Noseeder> dann schiebe ich nen Backup zurück. geht schneller
<Noseeder> danke für den Hinweis
<Noseeder> Ich würde gerne für einzelne nutzer bei verschiedenen verzeichnissen gesonderte rechte vergeben (z.B. /mnt/Vorlagen/ <-- nur lesen .... /mnt/Versenden <---nur schreiben) kenne das aktuell nur aus G6ftp (Windows) und habe noch nicht raus gefunden wie ichd as unter Vsftpd schaffe (Myql Datenbank frü Vrituelle nutzer ist bereits eingerichtet) (host Ubuntu12.04 x86)
<bekks> Das geht unter Linux so nur mit ACL.
<Noseeder> -.- ist ja doch komplizierter als ich anfangs dachte
<Noseeder> und ich dachte noch man könnte auch unter linux "mal eben" einen ftp server aufsetzen und "mal eben" diverse rechte verteilen -.-
<bekks> Hahahaha... das geht auch unter Windows nicht, wenn man nicht weiß was man da ganz genau tut :)
<googlebot> ftp is eh deprecated
<bekks> ack
<Noseeder> aber relativ simpel mit z.B. G6ftp
<bekks> Noseeder: Das glaube ich aber mal nicht. Oder hat das eine Integration in das AD, inklusive GPO, etc?
<Noseeder> http://www.g6ftpserver.com/de/information
<kubine> Title: Gene6 FTP Server - Bestausgestatteter FTP Server (at www.g6ftpserver.com)
<bekks> Kann alles, nur kein AD. Völlig nutzlos.
<Noseeder> war aber einfach. ob es sicher war hatte mich da nicht interessiert (was sich nun aber geändert hat)
<koegs> ja fein, ein tolles thema für den offtopic-kanal
<bekks> Rüschtüsch :)
<Noseeder> Daher meine frage. Wie bekomme ich das am einfachsten hin Ordner A für user Muser lesend und Ordner B schreibend frei zu geben?
<koegs> Noseeder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rechte
<bekks> Mit Access Control Lists.
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ACL
<kubine> Title: ACL › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard6> gnome-activity-journal zeigt rechts oben einen Schieberegler an. Was regelt der?  (Die Manpage von gnome-activity-journal ist dürftig.)
<deem> bullgard6: wo ist da ein schieberegler? kannst du davon mal nen screenshot machen?
<zz> hi
<bullgard6> deem: Er ist jetzt auch bei mir verschwunden! Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit so viel auf meinem Computer gewerkelt, daß ich den Schieberegler  imMoment nicht mehr reproduzieren kann. Ich vermute, daß er nur kontextabhängig (bei manchen Grafiken?) angezeigt wird. oO
<tuor> hi, wieder mal ne frage: ich habe unterwindows (als ich noch windows hatte) ein backup gemacht. dies erstellt gewisse xml dateien. nun habe ich 12.04 dekstop ubuntu und frage kann ich was mit dem backup überhaupt noch anfangen. kann ich da noch was wieder auslesen (wie zb. die user ordner Documents, Picture, ...). öm ja ich hab mit google versucht aber wurde nicht schlau. (nimm auch gerne nen tipp wonach ich googlen soll entegen ;) )
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> jemand da der mir mit xen weiter helfen kann? also der kernel läuft, und die vm auch aber die vm hat keinen internet zugriff. also ich bekomme die verbindung zwischen dom0 und domU nicht hin. wäre froh wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte/würde
<snooky> achso, ich muss noch dazu anmerken das bei meinem hosten irgendwie aus sicherheitsgründen ich zu der ip jeweils eine virtuelle mac adresse anlegen lassen muss. nur wie gesagt, ich bekomme auf der vm kein internet
<hasdf> tuor, backup mit windows erstellt oder irgend ne software?
<tuor> backup mit windows erstellt.
<bekks> tuor: Das Windowsbackup erzeugt keine XML Dateien.
<LetoThe2nd> snooky: kein debian-crossposting. dies ist ein offizieller hinweis.
<tuor> hmm sh*t dann muss ich herausfinden was ich für ne sofware hatte. war aber sicher dass es das standart backup war. 
<bekks> tuor: Was willst Du am Ende denn tun?
<tuor> meine photos wieder kriegen
<tuor> ;)
<tuor> bekks, ich habe die als einziges vergessen sonst noch extern zu speichern (dumm von mir ich weis)
<hasdf> windows 7 erstellt anscheinend vhd und xml dateien bei der "backup and restore" funktion
<bekks> die VHD könnte man an eine neue Windows-VM hängen und die Bilder rauskopieren?
<hasdf> nicht sicher. aber einen versuch wärs wert? tuor 
<tuor> hmm. ok ich mach mir mal ein virtuelles win. 
<tuor> thx. meld mich dann wieder wenn ichs nicht hinkrieg... ;)
<bekks> Es reicht auch eine Linux-LiveCD, die NTFS lesen kann.
<tuor> ok. 
<tuor> ich habe eine 8 gb sdkarte bei meinen rechner eingesteckt. ich kann sie benutzen. wenn ich im term aber unter /media den befehl "ls" eingebe wird sie nicht aufgelistet.. frage: ist das normal? (ubuntu hat die die partition auf der sd automatisch mounted)
<deem> tuor: das liegt dann vermutlich unter .gvfs
<tuor> ok. ich schau.
<deem> mittlerweile wird das nicht mehr unter /media gemountet sondern meist unter diesem verzeichnis
<tuor> öm /home/.gvfs ist nix. /.gvfs auch nix.... ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz wo das .gvfs liegt...
<deem> tuor: das liegt unter /home/nutzername/.gvfs
<tuor> ah
<tuor> ok.
<tuor> deem, thx
<deem> kein thema. da solltest du allerdings mit vorsicht drin arbeiten
<deem> ich weiß nicht, ob das von den entwicklern von gvfs so vorgesehen ist, dass man da direkt drinrum werkelt
<tuor> öm was ich will ist meine sd karte für meine virtualbox benutzen...
<tuor> (öm ich habs jetzt gefunden, aber "ls" zeigt nix an...)
<tuor> deem, so trenne ich richtiges system und virtuelle. ;)
<deem> tuor: mach ma ein "gvfs-mount -l" in der shell und schau mal ob der da was anzeigt
<deem> du willst deine vms auf der sd karte speichern?
<tuor> deem, ja
<tuor> deem: die vm (im  moment wirds erst mal eine sein) soll dort sein.
<tuor> also er gibt da einiges: zb. Drive(0): Generic- MS/MS-Pro
<tuor>   Type: GProxyDrive (GProxyVolumeMonitorGdu)
<deem> imo ne schlechte idee. das schreit ja direkt schon nach imperformanz
<tuor> deem,  ok besser auf der normalen 2tb platte?
<deem> wesentlich besser
<tuor> deem, oder empfiehlst du mir nei zweite partition auf der ssd?
<deem> sd karten sind nicht grade sehr schnell. fürn os würd ich da eher ne interne platte nehmen
<tuor> deem, ok. hab aber trotzem gelernt wo das liegt. :) dann mach ich das auf der platte. :) thx fürs helfen!
<bekks> Das Ding muss doch nur einmal booten.
<deem> das fällt jetzt eher ins offtopic, aber prinzipiell is das egal. die ssd wäre nur eben noch schneller als ne sata platte, aber prinzipiell ist sata oder ssd ner sd karte vorzuziehen
<tuor> om
<tuor> ok
<SunTsu> tuor: Davon abgesehen, auch wenn es offtopic ist: SD-Cards haben auch nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Schreibzugriffe die sie leben
<hasdf> SunTsu, ssds auch
<tuor> SunTsu, jo, da hast natürlich recht das ist ungeeignet.
<tuor> hasdf, was empfiehlst du mir als backup system? 120 gb ssd 2 tb sata
<tuor> hasdf, damit ich wenn die ssd kaputt geht mein system trotzdem wiederherstellen kann oder zumindest die daten.. ;)
<hasdf> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no#Programme
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hasdf> deja-dup ist das standard-programm von ubuntu
<hasdf> systemeinstellungen > sicherung
<bekks> tuor: Als Backupsystem: 120GB HDD und 2TB HDD.
<dertil> Heyhoo.. 
<dertil> ist jemand hier, der mir eine frage zu hybriden grafik mit switcheroo auf meinem laptop helfen kann ? (Acer TimelineX 3820TG)
<dAnjou> dertil: nö
<dertil> ;) merci
<dAnjou> dertil: einfach die frage stellen
<bullgard6> dertil: Am besten, Du stellst eine konkrete FRage.
<dertil> kk .. in der hilfe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics steht folgendes ...
<kubine> Title: HybridGraphics - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dertil> "The vga_switcheroo mechanism will only be active when the kernel is booted with either the "modeset=1" kernel option, and/or the "nomodeset" option being absent." 
<dertil> ich weiß leider nicht WO ich das checken kann..
<dAnjou> dertil: aha, die frage hat ja rein gar nichts mit hybriden grafikkarten zu tun
<bekks> Im Grub Menü, beim Booten.
<dertil> das war auch meine erste anlaufstelle.. 
<bekks> Und dort stehen (beim Booten) auch die kernel options :)
<dertil> in grub sehe ich jedoch weder modeset=1 nich nomodeset ... kann ich dort die obigen optionen einfach eintragen ? .. 
<bekks> Wo genau guckst du denn?
<dertil> (by the way... bin ganz kribbelig.. nutze seit JAHREN mal wieder IRC...)
<dertil> ähm...
<dertil> also ich gehe mit "e" in grub in den ersten eintrag
<dertil> anschließend sind verschiedene optionen bereits eingetragen.. (ubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-26)
<dertil> *me startet kurz laptop neu
<bekks> Wenn die Option(en) die du suchst, dort nicht stehen, dann kannst Du sie da ja testweise eintragen.
<tuor> mein bios: Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.
<tuor> 	Version: 0502
<tuor> 	Release Date: 08/31/2011
<tuor>  , aber wie komm ich rein.. da kommt keine info welche taste ich benutzen mus um ins bios zu gelangen... hab gegooglet aber nix gefunden..
<dertil> ist irgendwas chronologisches dort zu beachten?
<bekks> tuor: Suchbegriff: "wie komme ich ins bios", erster Treffer
<bekks> dertil: nö
<dertil> :) ok.. dann schau ich mal, ob das hilft. ich schätze, sollte ich irgend einen mist reinschreiben und linux startet nicht, starte ich neu und lösch den kram wieder ? 
<bekks> Nö :)
<bekks> Du trägst das da ja sowieso nur temporär ein, das ist beim nächsten Boot nicht mehr da.
<dertil> ah super.. :) merci bekks
<ben1u> hallo, kann man irgendwie eine 64 bit ubuntu cd unter 32bit VM testen?
<bekks> Wenn deine CPU 64bit VMs kann, ja. Sonst, nein.
<ben1u> gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit dazu?
<bekks> Nein.
<ben1u> oha.
<bekks> Ansonsten, wenn Du eine 64Bit CPU hast, kannst du eine LiveCD benutzen.
<ben1u> habe ich gerade nicht da und wollte eine nach per Post losschicken aber zuvor testen, allerdings habe ich nur ein 32bit system.
<ppq> für 64 bit guests auf nem host mit 32 bit os, aber 64 bit cpu muss außerdem hardware virtualisierung aktiviert sein damit das gehtr
<bekks> ben1u: Lad doch eine herunter.
<ppq> ben1u: lies doch mal was bekks schrieb, du kannst durchaus 64 bit guests nutzen wenn die *cpu* das kann, das host-os darf dann auchg 32-bittig sein
<ben1u> cpu kann es nicht.
<ppq> ok :)
<bekks> Dann ist das Thema durch.
<ben1u> autsch.
<laurox> nabend zusammen. kennt jemand eine möglichkeit, ganze festplatten mit verschiedenen partitionen und 2 bis 3 betriebsystemen zu backuppen. so das bei einem crash, bitweise die komplette platte zurück geschrieben werden kann?
<jokrebel> laurox: Ein komplettes Festplatten-Image ziehen.
<laurox> mit was für ein programm mach ich das denn am besten? 
<jokrebel> laurox: Mache nennen es auch "Festplatte klonen"
<jokrebel> laurox: dd
<laurox> ah ja, aber kann ich das dann auch wieder so zurückschreiben? Meine die Frage ernst, weiss das wirklich nicht
<ppq> ja, zurückschreiben tut man das auch mit dd ;)
<ppq> !shell/dd > laurox 
<kubine> laurox: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<laurox> mit dd habe ich nur usb sticks beschrieben bis jetzt
<laurox> ich will ja meine systemplatte spiegeln
<ppq> joa, für dd ist das eigentlich kein unterschied
<laurox> danke, schau da mal nach
<jokrebel> laurox: Sollte auch mit GParted gehen IIRC. Ohne Gewähr, da nicht durchgelesen: http://www.antiballistische-kleidung.com/
<kubine> Title: Antiballistische Kleidung - Kugelsichere Kleidung, Antiballistisch, Sicherheitskleidung, Schußsichere Westen (at www.antiballistische-kleidung.com)
<ppq> laurox: mach es am besten von einer live-cd aus, nachdem du sichergestellt hast, dass das live-system keine swap-partition auf der festplatte nutzt
<jokrebel> nö sorry
<jokrebel> laurox: Sollte auch mit GParted gehen IIRC. Ohne Gewähr, da nicht durchgelesen: http://mein.homelinux.com/blog/244-festplatten-klonen-zwei-musterablaeufe.html
<kubine> Title: Festplatten klonen – zwei Musterabläufe (at mein.homelinux.com)
<laurox> danke nochmal für input
<bekks> Warum will man komplette Images machen - das kostet nur Zeit.
<laurox> weil ich an den partitionen rumpfusche und meine daten nicht verlieren will
<bekks> Kostet trotzdem nur unnötig Zeit.
<bekks> Da nimmt man lieber etwas, dass einem die Daten sichert.
<ppq> komfortabel ist es schon, und wenn man es eh nur ein mal braucht, wieso kein komplettes image :)
<laurox> und 2 betriebssysteme?
<bekks> Dazu muss man ja erstmal 2.5 TB Platz fürs Backup haben hier :)
<laurox> ist für meinen laptop. schmale 350 gb
<laurox> :)
<ppq> laurox: dd interessiert sich nicht dafür, ob auf der platte ein betriebssystem ist oder urlaubsfotos, es kopiert einfach nur bit für bit
<bekks> Dann setz bei dd wenigsten eine vernünftige Blockgröße von z.B. 16M: bs=16M
<bekks> +s
<ppq> wichtig ist wie gesagt nur, dass nichts gemountet ist wenn du das image ziehst, und dass auch kein swap auf der platte genutzt wird
<laurox> was sagt die blockgröße eigentlich aus?
<bekks> swap ist doch wurscht.
<bekks> Die Blockgröße sagt, wie groß der Block ist, der gelesen und dann weggeschrieben wird.
<bekks> dd arbeitet blockweise, nicht bitweise :)
<laurox> ah ok. 
<WasserDragoon> Hallo zusammen, hab nun endlich ubuntu auf meinem asus zenbook ich kann allerdings nur eine auflösung auswählen und zwar full hd
<WasserDragoon> da is verdammt winzig, frag mich weshalb ich nicht mehr auswahlmöglichkeiten habe
<ppq> WasserDragoon: stell doch einfach schrift, symbole, panels usw. größer
<ppq> wozu hat man denn sonst ein so tolles display wie das im zenbook ;)
<WasserDragoon> ppq das wäre dann ein workaround ;-)
<ppq> WasserDragoon: imho wäre es der deutlich ekligere workaround, eine niedrigere auflösung zu nutzen als das panel kann
<bekks> Nein, die Auflösung zu ändern, ist der hässliche Workaround.
<ppq> bekks++
<WasserDragoon> hm viele internetseiten sind nunmal leider nicht gut designed das wird mir etliche seiten zerschießen vermute ich
<ppq> strg und + zum zoomen ;)
<MasterOfDisaster> WasserDragoon: versuch doch mal die dpi einzustellen: http://konstantin.filtschew.de/blog/2007/08/21/howto-xorg-dpi-einstellungen-mit-nvidia-treibern-festlegen-und-bildschirmgrose-einstellen/
<MasterOfDisaster> WasserDragoon: dazu gints sicher in deinem Lieblings DE einen Dialog dafür
<bekks> WasserDragoon: Welche Auflösung hast du denn?
<bekks> 1024x600?
<MasterOfDisaster> WasserDragoon: sonst eben Spiel und Spass mit der xorg.conf
<WasserDragoon> 1920x1080
<bekks> Die allermeisten Webseiten sind auf 800 max. BReite ausgelegt und die Höhe ist wurst.
<bekks> Dann hast du da 1920 Pixel BReite Platz. Was soll da zerschiessen?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: das design
<bekks> Die Höhe spielt keinerlei Rolle in einem Browser.
<bekks> Völliger Blödsinn.
<ppq> WasserDragoon: zoom einfach ran, dafür gibt es die funktion
<WasserDragoon> hm ich probiers mal
<ppq> dein browser, wenn es ein vernünftiger ist, merkt sich die zoom-einstellung pro seite
<ppq> äh, pro domain
<WasserDragoon> eiei da hat sich cinnamon verabschiedet :-)
<WasserDragoon> arg da darf ich das in jedem programm einstellen gtk, firefox, pidgin, thunderbird -.- ne dann gewöhn ich mich eben an die kleine schrift
<bekks> Du hast Mint, richtig?
<WasserDragoon> bekks: nope ich find cinnamon nur toll hab ubuntu
<LuGiX> Hallo, ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit, mit rsyslog-meldungen per mail schicken zu lassen, aber es kommt keine mail un din den mail-logs steht gar nichts...
<WasserDragoon> direkt mal ein ticket für cinnamon öffnen :-) naja danke für die lösung mit der schriftgröße bin da doch zu faul für werde mich sicher schnell dran gewöhnen
<LuGiX> Niemand eine Idee?
<bekks> welches ubuntu, wie sieht die config aus, was genau logged das Ding eigentlich?
<LuGiX> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64, die config paste ich gleich, und geloggt wird direkt über das mail modul von rsyslog
<jojo4> hi, ich habe ein problem den sound auf der webseite www.forvo.com abzuspielen, bei flash videos oder beim abspielen des tons auf z.B. www.leo.de habe ich keine probleme, woran kann das liegen?
<hdp> An der Seite.
<jojo4> nein
<hdp> Dann musst du einen anderen Grund suchen.
<jojo4> hab einen anderen laptop, auch mit 12.04, neben mir, da funktioniert es
<jojo4> hdp: ja, deshalb frage ich ja ob hier jmd eine idee hat
<hdp> Es geht bei mir mit der 10.04 auch nicht.
<jojo4> hdp: hm...
<bekks> Auf der Seite kommt hier auch kein Ton.
<bekks> Es liegt also an der Seite.
<sdx23> jojo4: an der Seite - und dem Browser bzw. Einstellungen.
<LuGiX> verdam mt, wie bekomme ich aus putty eine datei mit vim rüber??
<sdx23> LuGiX: nimm pastebinit
<LuGiX> STRG+C will nicht, auswählen mit STRG+V auch net
<bekks> Markieren, kopieren, einfügen.
<bekks> Mit der Maus...
<LuGiX> oh, ich arbeite imemr so terminal-like das ich daran gar net denke
<jojo4> bekks: komisch, auf dem anderen laptop klappt es, ich hatte früher bei forvo auch nie probleme
<bekks> Terminal-like und Putty in einem Satz. Eins von beidem ist gelogen. :)
<Fuchs> LuGiX: Ctrl+shift+C/V 
<LuGiX> IN putty, weil da die maus kaum zu gebrauchen ist
<Fuchs> ah, putty
<Fuchs> falscher Kanal dann
<LuGiX> Hier die config
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/PLvz9tCL
<kubine> Title: [VIM] Rsyslog Conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> so jetzt das was ich eingebe
<LuGiX> +http://pastebin.com/mC1Q60F7
<kubine> Title: root@SERVER:/# logger -p auth.err 'halloo welt' root@SERVER:/# tail /var/log/ma - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> oh was ich gerade bekomme:
<LuGiX> root@SERVER:/# postfix set-permissions chown: cannot access `/usr/lib/postfix/dict_cdb.so': No such file or directory
<bekks> LuGiX: Kannst du uns mal ein lsb_release -a und ein apt-cache policy postfix in einem pastebin geben bitte?
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/NJWkxGZh
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> Eine Idee?
<bekks> Hast du postfix-cdb installiert?
<LuGiX> ähh nein, flag p ist gesetzt
<bekks> Deswegen motzt dein Postfix rum.
<LuGiX> wow supi, ich installiers gleich mal.
<LuGiX> danke schonmal :)
<LuGiX> hmm habe das paket installiert, aber mails werden nicht verschickt und nix im mail.log
<LuGiX> hab beide services neugestaret
<LuGiX> root@SERVER:/# email -t benjamin.stadler@ymail.com -u 'test' -m 'test' -s localhost -f bstadler@test.net Jul 26 23:08:25 server email[8396]: ERROR => Timeout while reading from localhost:25 There was no response after 60 seconds.
<bekks> Ja, da ist kein SMTP service.
<LuGiX> braucht rsyslog in dem fall denn einen stmp-service?
<bekks> Wenn es Mails verschicken soll, sollte da besser auch ein Mailserver sein, der die Mails annimmt. Steht in der Fehlermeldung.
<LuGiX> aber mit php kann ich ja auch mails verschicken - der muss ja keine mails annehmen, sondern nur welche verschicken
<r3d3> LuGiX, siehste schon richtig
<bekks> Dazu brauchst du aber auch einen Mailserver.
<bekks> Ohne Mailserver nix Mail verschicken.
<LuGiX> haa es funktioniert :) 
<LuGiX> danke für die hilfe :)
<mnass> nabend - ich versuche meine uralt logitech unter 12.04 und skype 4.0.0.1 zum laufen zu kriegen, ich bekomme aber absolut kein bild in skype -- under googlehangout und cheese funtkioniert sie
<dadrc> mnass, start Skype mal aus 'nem Terminal, gibt manchmal hilfreiche Fehlermeldungen
<mnass> keine einzige meldung - hab skype gestartet und dann mal unter optionen die videoeinstellungen besucht ... wie schon gesagt nix
<mnass> wie kriege ich raus unter welchen device die kamera läuft=
<mnass> ?
<dadrc> Gibt's den Videotest noch?
<mnass> nein
<mnass> leider nicht
<mnass> da ist ein fenster dass normalerweise sofort das video anzeigt
<dadrc> meh.
<mnass> das ist einfach schwarz
<dadrc> Sollte, wenn sie richtig erkannt wird, eigentlich in /dev/ auftauchen
<mnass> steht die in dev/ nicht eh zahlreichdrin auch wenn nix angeschlossen istß
<dadrc> nö, eigentlich nicht
<mnass> /dev/video0 existiert da jedenfalls
<dadrc> Na, dann wird es das schon sein
<mnass> bei skype 2 lags am treiber - da konnte man eine .so einfach per skript beim start einbinden
<mnass> seit dem update auf 4.0.0.1 hmm
<dadrc> Hast du das für die neue Version auch mal probiert?
<mnass> jepp
<mnass> geht nicht
<dadrc> Seit 11.10 liegt die Datei woanders, könnte das der Grund sein?
<mnass> stimmt ich teste mal
<mnass> hip hip horray ... hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können -- aber es gab ja keine fehlermeldung
<dadrc> :)
<mnass> thx
<dertil> bye 
<dertil> und danke für die heutige hilfe @ bekks
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-27
<dreamon_> Wie kann man hier den Verlauf komplett durchsuchen? Weiß weder Tag noch Monat wo ich es geschrieben habe. -> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/ gibts da ne Möglichkeit nach Stichworten zu suchen?
<kubine> Title: Index of /2012Ubuntu IRC Logs (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard6> Warum zeigt gnome-activity-journal so wenige Dateien an?  Für vergangenen Mittwoch zeigt es z. B. gar keine Datei an, obwohl ich mit diesem Rechner aktiv war.  Das wird doch dem folgenden Anspruch gar nicht gerecht! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Zeitgeist: "Zeitgeist ist ein Dienst, der im Hintergrund Benutzeraktivitäten aufzeichnet: besuchte Webseiten, geöffnete Dateien, bearbeitete...
<bullgard6> ...Dokumente geführte Unterhaltungen."
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ich kenne nur eine (relativ aufwendige): Mitttels wget auf Deine Festplatte herunerladen und dann mittels rgrep analysieren.
<dreamon_> bullgard6, sdx23 hat mir schon geholfen.. Danke.. ist erledigt.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Fein! Als ordentlicher Mensch hättest Du aber hier im Kanal anschließend eine Mitteilung schreiben sollen: "[gelöst]" oder "[erledigt]".
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Du hast recht. Tut mir Leid
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Das was du schreibst ist mir bei Zeitgeist auch aufgefallen. Deswegen hab ichs dann auch gelöscht. 
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ich glaube, das Programm ist noch stark in Entwicklung. Diese Konderkrankheiten müssen geheilt werden.
<bullgard6> s/Konderkrankheiten/Kinderkrankheiten/
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Das ist mir vor einem Jahr schon aufgefallen. Hat sich demnach noch  nicht viel getan.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ich merke Fortschritte. Ich finde, daß die Ausgaben widerspruchsfreier geworden sind und es weniger Abstürze gibt als vor einem Jahr.
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Dann gehts ja voran. Im übrigen, nur nebenbei bemerkt, hab ich ein nützliches Programm für Notizen gefunden. -> https://sites.google.com/site/mynotex/home
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Interessant! Da steht aber "(only 32 bit)". Ich habe aber 64.
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Oh schade.. ich bleibe bei 32Bit.. bis ich davon überzeugt bin.. Aber das ist schon wieder ein grund es zu meiden.
<dreamon_> kann man keine 32Bit programme laufen lassen?
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Man kann es unter Zuhilfenahme von Zusatzprogrammen. Viele Details weiß ich nicht darüber.
<LetoThe2nd> man sollte es eigentlich anders herum interpretieren. wenn ein programm 32b-only ist, sollte man es besser nicht benutzen, denn der coder ist offensichtlich unfähig.
<LetoThe2nd> </senf>
<catweazle> dreamon_: und wieso ist auf der Downloadseite eine 64bit Version von dem Programm?
<dreamon_> catweazle, ähm.. ich hab nicht nach 64bit gesucht.. ich brauch nur 32Bit ;)
<catweazle> ach ja, der bullgard6 ist mal wieder auf mindestens 32 bit blind
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Kann ich bestätigen -> Deb package (64 bit) of MyNotex 1.2.1 for Debian, Ubuntu and Debian-derived distributions. 
<dreamon_> Das Programm ist Recht gut. Man findet alles wieder schön schnell..
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Danke für den prima Hinweis!
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Was mit persönlich noch fehlt, das man nicht einfach per kopieren und einfügen ein bild einfügen kann..das find ich schade.
<dreamon_> Bin weg.. Servus
<bullgard6> dreamon_:  Du sprichst jetzt von MyNotex?
<Joe-Waschl> moin @ll
<bullgard6> Joe-Waschl: gm!
<ultimo> Gude, mein Notebook statret nicht in GDM und der Befehl'sudo start gdm' ergibt Unknowen job
<LetoThe2nd> ultimo: wenn dann heisst der befehl "sudo service gdm start", wo bei ab 12.04 nicht mehr gdm sondern lightdm standardmässig installiert ist.
<ultimo> +LetoThe2nd: durch dn Befehl komme ich nur wieder zurück zu dem Bildschirm, der beim starten erscheint
<ultimo> +LetoThe2nd: also wo steht starting ... [OK]
<LetoThe2nd> ultimo: dann ist wohl an deiner X-konfiguration was faul wenn der dm gar nicht hochkommt.
<ultimo> +LetoThe2nd: kann man die reseten?
<LetoThe2nd> ultimo: jein. die frage ist schon eher - wars mal anders? seit wann gehtsnicht mehr? du hast nuicht zufällig versucht irgendwelche grafiktreiber upzudaten oder zu installieren?
<ppq> die /var/log/Xorg.0.log nach einem fehlgeschlagenen versuch wäre auch interessant
<ultimo> +LetoThe2nd: Ich hab tatsächlich ein update gefahren, weiß aber nicht ob da der Grafiktreiber dabei war
<ultimo> die xorg.0.log sagt, dass fglrx kein passendes gerät gefunden hat
<LetoThe2nd> ultimo: magst du uns mal das log, ein uname -a und ein lsb_release -a in ein pastebin legen?
<ppq> und ein lspci -vvv, wenn du schon dabei bist
<LetoThe2nd> ultimo: und dann übernimmt ppq ein bisschen, ich bin etwas beschäftigt :)
<ultimo> +ppq: das dauert nen mom
<ppq> ultimo: tipp: lspci -vvv >> pastebin.txt && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> pastebin.txt && uname -a >> pastebin.txt && lsb_release -a >> pastebin.txt && pastebinit pastebin.txt
<ppq> dafür muss das paket "pastebinit" installiert sein
<leszek> hi
<ppq> moin leszek 
<ultimo> +ppq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113429/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ultimo: hast du eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf? wenn ja, benenn die bitte mal testweise um, so dass es keine xorg.conf mehr gibt und starte neu
<ppq> z.b. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.test
<ultimo> +ppq: bin wieder in der Konsole
<ultimo> +ppq: hast du noch ne Idee?
<ppq> ultimo: okay, dann klappt das mit der automagischen erkennung schonmal nicht. du hast ja anscheinend zwei karten, eine hd3200 und eine hd4xxx. fglrx nutzt automatisch die hd3200, weil die die niedrigere PCI-ID hat. eventuell bringt es was, in der xorg.conf die PCI-ID in der Device section mit anzugeben. benenn die xorg.conf.test mal wieder zu xorg.conf um und füg den eintrag in der section Device als neue zeile hinzu hinzu: für die hd4xxx:        BusID   
<ppq>    "PCI:2:0:0"             bzw. für die hd3200:   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"
<ultimo> +ppq: wie kann ich denn in VI was reinschreiben
<ultimo> ?
<ppq> ultimo: vi ist etwas eigen in der bedienung, du kannst auch einfach nano benutzen, das ist etwas intuitiver :)
<ppq> aber wenn du vi nutzen willst, mit der taste i kommst du in den eingabemodus
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim
<kubine> Title: Vim › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ultimo> +ppq: nene, habs jetzt mit nano gemacht, hat aber nicht geholfen :-(
<ultimo> +ppq: Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe, aber Ich muss jetzt weg. Ich schreib dann später noch was auf uusers
<ppq> ultimo: nagut, schade... dann bin ich auch ratlos. du könntest, als workaround, folgenden befehl in deine /etc/rc.local in eine neue zeile *vor* dem "exit 0" schreiben:     sleep 10 && service lightdm restart
<ppq> die 10 sekunden sind wahrscheinlich zu hoch angesetzt, guck einfach mal mit welchem wert das geht
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit Tor. Habe nach ubuntuusers.de installiert. Variante 2(manuell). Dann Vidlia. Vidalia läuft und zeigt grüna(Verbindung zum Tor Netzwerk hergestellt). Firefox zeigt bei check.torproject.org: "Sorry.You are not using Tor" 
<apricot1> Ich hab auch gelesen, dass kein privoxy/polipo mehr nötig sei. TorButton finde ich auch nicht mehr.
<dadrc> Den Proxy bei Firefox musste trotzdem irgendwie einstellen
<dadrc> apricot1, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Programme_zur_Nutzung_von_Tor_konfigurieren#Firefox hast du also gemacht?
<kubine> Title: Programme zur Nutzung von Tor konfigurieren › Tor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> dadrc, nein hatte ich noch nicht. Ich hatte gelesen privoxy/polipo seien überflüssig...
<dadrc> Sind sie auch, das hat nichts damit zu tun
<dadrc> Musst Firefox trotzdem sagen, dass er Tor benutzen soll
<apricot1> ich wollte auch andere Programme über Tor lauen lassen; dann ist aber z.B. polipo nötig
<dadrc> Möglich, kommt drauf an, ob die Programme mit dem eingebauten Proxy von Tor klarkommen
<bullgard6> Synaptic: "Bazaar is a distributed version control system designed to be easy to use and intuitive, able to adapt to many workflows, reliable, and easily extendable. " Versionen wovon kontroliert Bazaar?
<apricot1> stört das dann nicht?
<ppq> bullgard6: dateien
<dadrc> apricot1, nein, wieso?
<apricot1> hmm... ja stimmt, kommt auf die ports an, die weitergeleitet werden sollen
<ppq> bullgard6: bazaar ist ein versionskontrollsystem wie git, svn, cvs, mercurial..
<bullgard6> ppq: Ist nicht für das Kontrollieren der Versionen von Dateien das Programm Synaptic zuständig?
<dadrc> Falls du einen Button für Firefox suchst, um Tor an- und auszuschalten, würd ich übrigens https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/foxyproxy-standard empfehlen. Das sollte auch mit dem Tor-Proxy gehen und kann einige lustige Sachen  
<kubine> Title: FoxyProxy Standard :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<dadrc> Vor allem Proxies je nach Seite an- und ausschalten
<ppq> bullgard6: synaptic ist ein paketmanager, bazaar ist für quelltext gedacht
<apricot1> dadrc, nur den socks5 (9050) oder auch http (8118)
<dadrc> apricot1, die Wiki behauptet, Socks reicht. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht :)
<apricot1> ich probiers einfach :)
<apricot1> dadrc, stimmt - die socks5 proxy Einstellung auf port 9050 reicht völlig
<dadrc> Gut
<geser> bullgard6: nein, synaptic ist nur für Pakete zuständig. Willst du z.B. deinen Quellcode versionieren, dann brauchst du sowas wie bzr or git (bei Textdateien kriegst du auch noch angezeigt, was sich zwischen den Versionen geändert hat)
<apricot1> danke und bye
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen warum ich awn unter 10.04 erst neustarten muss um es nach dem login sehen zu können?
<Raydiation> irgend eine tolle gegenüberstellung von verschiedenen distros?
<Raydiation> möchte dass sich mein 12 jahre alter bruder ne eigene distro aussucht
<dAnjou> Raydiation: komm mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<apricot1> will gerade einen Virenscanner installieren. Hab nur ClamAv gefunden. Allerdings lässt er sich nicht installieren. - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113835/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> Früher gabs auch mal AntiVir für Linux
<catweazle> AntiVir war ein Bier apricot1
<apricot1> na dann Proost
<jokrebel> *reusper*
<jokrebel> apricot1: probier es mal übers terminal mit vorherigem "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" 
<jokrebel> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV
<kubine> Title: ClamAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> danke
<apricot1> weder über die Konsole, noch über den Install-Button von ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV lässt sich ClamAV installieren.
<deem> apricot1: hast du die 2 befehle von jokrebel davor ausgeführt?
<apricot1> habs auch mit Synaptic probiert.. da erhalte ich beim Markieren schon ein 'rote's' Kästchen
<apricot1> deem, Ja
<deem> apricot1: falls ja, dann bitte noch ein ls -lR /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ in ein pastebin
<apricot1> ls -lR /etc/apt/sources.list.d > sources-list.txt
<apricot1> gedit sources.list.txt
<apricot1> ohh sorry -- falsches Fenster  :)
<dadrc> Für sowas immer hilfreich: pastebinit
<buzztardo> ist das problem mit vielen PPAs eigentlich noch da, oder braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen wenn man viele einbindet?
<apricot1> dadrc, pastebinit kenn ich gar nicht ... muss ich noch lesen
<apricot1> aber erst mal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113853/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> buzztardo: Warum sollte das besser geworden sein?
<deem> buzztardo: ppas sind immer eine schlechte idee
<buzztardo> gibt es dann eine _saubere_ Lösung Unity erweiterungen einzubinden?
<deem> apricot1: und noch ein apt-cache policy clamav bitte
<buzztardo> jokrebel: Weil jede erweiterung heute mit einem eigenen PPA kommt -.-
<deem> apricot1: und noch die vollständige ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" bitte
<apricot1> deem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113861/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> apricot1: da fehlt ein stück
<deem> bzw.. da sollte bei kandidat nicht "keine" stehen
<apricot1> deem, nein, das ist alles
<apricot1> steht aber leider so da :(
<deem> --> dasda noch bitte apricot1: und noch die vollständige ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" bitte
<apricot1> hats vielleciht damit zu tun, dass ich ubuntu 12.04 64-bit Version habe ?
<deem> nope
<bullgard6>  Ich habe nach 'man gnome-open' ausgeführt: '~$ gnome-open www.gnome.org; Fehler beim Anzeigen einer URL: Fehler beim Holen der Informationen für Datei »/home/detlef/wwww.gnome.org«: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden'. Was läuft hier schief?
<buzztardo> kann man unity erweiterungen mit userrechten einbinden???
<deem> apricot1: ich hab hier auch 12.04 64bit und bei mir sieht das anders aus, als bei dir
<bullgard6> buzztardo: Bei drei Fragezeichen hintereinander sind hier in diesem Kanal zwei zu viel.
<buzztardo> sorry, war keine Absicht
<dadrc> bullgard6, Fehler in der man-page. Wenn du URLs öffnen willst, musst du das entsprechende Protokoll mit angeben
<dadrc> In diesem Fall also `gnome-open http://www.gnome.org`
<apricot1> deem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113879/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bullgard6> dadrc:  '~$ gnome-open http://wwww.gnome.org' erzeugt keine Ausgabe. (aber auch keine Fehlermeldung)
<deem> apricot1: da fehlt wieder was.
<dadrc> bullgard6, das sollte einen Tab in deinem aktuell offenen Browser öffnen
<apricot1> deem, das ist wirklich alles
<deem> niemals
<deem> da ist nichtmal der anfang des 2ten befehls zu sehen
<deem> hm.. moment.. && verknüpft mit vorherigem erfolg...
<deem> schmeiß mal die kubuntu cd aus deiner sources list und machs nochmal bitte
<apricot1> ok
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Vielleicht nur ein W zuviel bei »/home/detlef/wwww.gnome.org«?
<bullgard6> dadrc: Das hat geklappt. --  Vielen Dank!
<bullgard6> jokrebel: Ja. (Oo)
<apricot1> deem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113896/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> apricot1: und jetzt nochmal die ausgabe von "sudo apt-get install clamav"
<jokrebel> + clamav-freshclam
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113899/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> die Ausgabe von clamav-freshclam is identisch
<deem> hö? o_O warum hat clamav keinen installationskandidaten?
<deem> da ist irgendwas ganz böse verfrickelt
<deem> apricot1: schmeiß mal deine ganzen ppas raus, mach ein "sudo apt-get update" und versuch dann nochmal clamav zu installieren
<jokrebel> Die "Universe-Quellen" sind aktiv (mal abgesehen von den ganzen PPAs und Fremdquellen *grusel*)?
<deem> jokrebel: universe ist nicht so schlimm wie dieser ganze ppa krams
<apricot1> ich hab bei manchen Sachen hier auch so den Verdacht. manchmal läuft die Festplatte ohne Ende (meist nach dem Einschalten) da geht fast nix  mehr - und lahm is der PC auch
<jokrebel> deem: aber wenn Universe nicht aktiv ist kann es auch nicht klappen.
<deem> jokrebel: ist doch aktiv :D
<apricot1> universe ist aktiv
 * deem nutzt main, universe, multiverse, restricted, extras und partner
<deem> aber kein einziges ppa :)
<jokrebel> _Dann_ ist es allerdings merkwürdig.
<apricot1> Sollte ich wohl mal alles neu installieren - kenn ich von windows :-)
 * deem vermutet, dass da ein ppa querschießt und ein kaputtes clamav paket da reinschiebt
<apricot1> ich geb mich morgen früh mal dran die source.list auszumisten
<apricot1> aber prinzipiell sollte es gehen - gut zu wisen
<apricot1> aber alle ppa hab ich von den Seiten auf ubuntuusers.de
<deem> apricot1: wo die ppas herkommen is wurscht. ppas sind ppas
<deem> apricot1: schau dir mal noch ppa-purge an, dann ersparst du dir arbeit beim ausmisten selbiger
<apricot1> danke
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe folgendes szenario: 1. grafikkarte: nvidia gtx 550 ti über dvi an einem tft. 2. grafikkarte: nvidia quadro 400 über s-video an tv und über d-sub an crt. jemand eine idee, wie ich die beiden karten im dualhead-modus ans laufen bekomme? am tv brauch ich kein 3d, einfach nur ein bild, um videos anzusehen. meine xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114189/. bekomme kein signal auf den crt, der tft mit der 550 ti lä
<p01nt3r> uft.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ebe_dh> Wer kennt einen guten Webserver für 12.04? Vieleicht auch noch Webcam-Server?
<ebe_dh> Darf aber nichts kosten!
<ppq> ebe_dh: zoneminder
<ppq> oder motion
<ebe_dh> +ppg: danke, werde ich testen.
<ppq> ebe_dh: ppq heiße ich, nicht ppq ;) tipp einfach die ersten paar buchstaben eines nicks und drück dann auf die tab-taste, wie im terminal
<dreamon> Wie kann ich den Wlan speed Testen? steht zwar auf 54, würde aber trotzdem gern mal die Wirklichen Werte sehen, was möglich ist.
<ppq> kopiere eine große datei (zb. per ftp oder was auch immer, samba ist lahm) vom wlan-client auf einen lan-client, von einem lan-client auf einen wlan-client und von einem wlan-client auf einen anderen wlan-client
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wirklich aussagekräftig sind nur "echte" Tests. Sprich: von nem ausreichend schnellen Server per zB. FTP mehrere Downloads tätigen und die Summe messen.
<dreamon> Ich frage mich ob Senden und Empfang gleich schnell sind, oder obs dann einseitig in die Knie geht.
<ppq> tja, ausprobieren
<dreamon> ppq, Aber wie. 
<dreamon> jokrebel, mit einer Stopuhr?
<ppq> dreamon: ich hab dir eben was geschrieben ;)
<jokrebel> …und Ubuntu-Support-Spezifisch ist das wohl kaum.
<ppq> oh, habe wohl das highlight vergessen
<jokrebel> dreamon: Da gibt es Tool dafür.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich hatte gehofft das es ein Ubuntu Programm gibt.
<dreamon> ppq, hab ich übersehen.. 
<ppq> cd /hier/liegen/die/testdateien und dann python -m SimpleHTTPServer 54321. dann kannst du im browser über http://hier-ein-toller-hostname:54321/ eine testdatei "runterladen" und so den transfer in einer bestimmten richtung testen
<dreamon> ppq, Welches ftp programm zeigt mir an, wie lange das übertragen gedauert hat?
<ppq> mit der methode musst du nix nachinstallieren und kannst zur durchsatz-messung einfach den browser nehmen
<dreamon> ppq, Wie hast du das gemacht, das der Text in "Fett" dargestellt wird.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Warum auch immer man sowas testen muss. Google mal nach "ubuntu datendurchsatz messen wiki" da findest Du einige Ansätze.
<ppq> dreamon: in xchat geht das mit strg+b
<dreamon> jokrebel, Weil beim Video streamen vom DVB-S Receiver das Bild stottert.
<dreamon> TESCHT
<dreamon> ppq, Cool. Danke
<ppq> austoben bitte nebenan ;)
<jokrebel> kick dreamon
<hjaekel> welchen mirror sollte man in sources.list eintragen? de.archive.ubuntu.com ist wohl nicht sehr zuverlässig
<bekks> tut hier wunderbar.
<hjaekel> bekks: W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.10 80]
<bekks> Ist doch nicht tragisch - später halt nochmal probieren.
<hjaekel> oben in der leiste ist schon ein rotes dreieck, das mir sagt die aktualisierungsinformationen veraltet sind. ich meine auch, dass ich schon seit wochen den 404-fehler bekomme
<hjaekel> ich sehe gerade: in dem Verzeichnis gibt es keine datei Packages, aber Packages.gz und Packages.bz2. kann man die irgendwie verwenden?
<robert1_> hjaekel, hi, in "synoptic" unter "einstellungen" "paketquellen" kann man unter "Herunterladen von:" unter "Andere" den "Besten Server auswählen"
<hjaekel> robert1_, schöne funktion, jetzt habe ich einen anderen server, der auch funktioniert. danke
<robert1_> hjaekel gerne 
<Monika> Wie kann ich mir RAM, Prozessor, Festplattengröße oder andere Hardwareinfos anzeigen lassen? (Auf lucid)
<ppq> Monika: lshw, hwinfo, df -h, free -m, cat /proc/cpuinfo, ...
<ppq> dmidecode
<ppq> und natürlich lspci, lsusb
<ppq> und htop ist auch schick
<Johny_> abend, habe keine ahnung von kompilieren sonst würde ich mir agyl selber kompilieren, darum wollte ich fragen ob ich mein icc farbprofil von windows nach ubuntu kopieren kann, damit mein display auch unter ubuntu perfekt läuft
<ppq> Johny_: wenn das eine .icm datei ist, geht das mit xcalib
<ppq> kenne mich mit farbprofilen nicht so aus, vllt. geht das auch mit .icc
<Johny_> ich schau mal gerad
<Johny_> hmmm alles mist glaube das geht eh nicht da der standert treiber bei ubuntu und der windows grafiktreiber ja auch andere farben als standert nutzen können dann würde ich mein bild nur verfälschen glaube muss eine messung unter ubuntu machen
<Johny_> das problem im software center wird nur die alte agyl version angeboten ich brauch aber die neueste damit mein kolimeter erkannt wird 
<ppq> Johny_: programme selbst zu kompilieren ist eigentlich sehr simpel
<Johny_> und was wenn dann abhängigkeiten zerstört werden? ein deb paket oder ppa wären geil aber habe nix gefunden 
<ppq> erstmal die alte version deinstallieren. dann mit sudo apt-get build-dep, gefolgt vom paketnamen deines programms in den ubuntu-quellen, die abhängigkeiten installieren. dann noch build-essential und checkinstall installieren. dann den quelltext laden, und wie hier beschrieben weitermachen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren
<kubine> Title: Programme kompilieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> wenn du checkinstall nutzt, kannst du eigentlich nichts verkehrt machen
<Johny_> oki werde mich mal mit den kopilieren beschäftigen, wollte mich eh bisschen tiefer einarbeiten :-) hammer dass das neue macbook mit retina nicht mals zu 100% den srgb farbraum wieder gibt selbst wenn das ein ips panel ist, mein notebook was nur die häfte kostet deckt den srgb farbraum zu 100% ab und in manchen farben sogar weit drüber 
<Monika> thx
<Anonymer> kann min einer sagen warum ich bei Rhythm ein internen fehler bekomme wenn ich mein iPhone 4 syn will
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-28
<bullgard6> http://wiki.zeitgeist-project.com/Installing_Zeitgeist_Data-Sources_from_trunk: "Installing Zeitgeist Data-Sources from trunk" Welcher »trunk« ist hier gemeint? trunk für Bazaar?
<passt2> moin allerseits
<potofcoffee> Seit einigen Tagen ist mein Thunderbird (TB 14 auf Precise) nur noch Englisch. Wie bekomme ich den wieder Deutsch?
<potofcoffee> thunderbird-locale-de ist installiert.
<potofcoffee> general.useragent.locale steht auf de-DE
<jabba_> moin
<bullgard6> jabba_: gm!
<jabba_> hab da mal ne frage: ich hab nen kleinen ubuntu-server am laufen - da hängen 4 usb-festplatten dran, die ich mit hd-idle nach einer stunde inaktivität schlafen lege. wenn ich mich jetzt per ssh mit meinen user auf dem server einlogge, werden erst alle platten angschmissen, bevor mein eingabepromt kommt. Das verzögert natürlich und isr nicht ganz in meinem sinn, was das Schlafen der HDs angeht.
<jabba_> das home des users liegt natürlich nicht auf einer der HDs
<Guschtel> warum legst Du die Platten überhaupt schlafen? Das ist eher ungesund
<jabba_> ich bekomme nachm login so'ne statusübersicht, wieviel von de HDs voll ist und fsck-status etc., liegt es etwa dadran? kann man das abschalten?
<bullgard6> jabba_: Du hast nicht genau beschrieben, was für ein HDD-Regime Dir vorschwebt.
<jabba_> Gutschel, ich denke das ist eine frage der HDs... bei serverplatten würde ich sie natürlich 24/7 laufen lassen. aber hier geht es u.a. auch um den stromverbrauch
<jabba_> bullgard6: wie meinen? :)
<bullgard6> jabba_: Wie geschrieben.
<jabba_> naja, die sollen halt erst anlaufen, wenn ich drauf zugreife
<jabba_> und nicht, wenn ich mich in mein home-verzeichnis einlogge
<bullgard6> jabba_: Das ist ja gegenwärtig wohl der Fall. Was willst Du denn ändern? 
<jabba_> das ist nicht der fall, ich sagte, dass sie alle anlaufen, wenn ich mich per ssh in mein home einlogge.
<jabba_> zumnindest greife ich nicht bewusst/aktiv drauf zu
<VanKush> hallo Leute, kann mir vllt jemand helfen mit Bluetooth? (Ubuntu Precise 64bit, Ideapad S205)
<bekks> Frag doch einfach...
<bullgard6> jabba_: packages.ubuntu.com findet hd-idle nicht. Woher hast Du das?
<jabba_> bullgard6: http://hd-idle.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: Hard Disk Idle Spin-Down Utility (at hd-idle.sourceforge.net)
<bekks> Es ist völlig logisch, dass die anlaufen, wenn Du dich einloggest.
<jabba_> ich frag mal anders: gibt es eine befehlsverarbeitungsdatei, die beim einloggen per ssh abgearbeitet wird?
<jabba_> bekks: erleuchte mich
<VanKush> ich habe ubuntu precise auf das minibook neu installiert, und der Bluetooth adapter wird nicht entdeckt
<bekks> Aus dem einfachen Grund, das der Automount-Mechanismus deine angeschlossenen Wechseldatenträger automatisch mounted wenn Du Dich einloggst.
<bekks> jabba_: Das hat nichts mit ssh an sich zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache, dass Du die anmeldest.
<VanKush> und außerdem heißt das, dass beim starten von KDE und LXDE die bt apps crashen...
<jabba_> das ist aber ubuntu-server
<jabba_> automount?
<bekks> Das ist auf einem Server genauso.
<jabba_> dann müsste ja auch jeder sonstige usb-datenträger einghängt werden, wenn ich ihn anschliesse?
<bekks> Nicht zwangsweise.
<jabba_> ok, an welcher schraube muss ich drehen, wenn ich das verhindern will?
<jabba_> ich glaub noch nicht an einen automount mechanismus... wo finde ich den, falls der denn da ist?
<bullgard6> jabba_: Einer der Linux-Kernel-Module.
<bekks> Blödsinn.
<bekks> Unter Solaris, ja, da ist das ein Kernelmodul. Unter Linux ist das alles, aber nichts im Kernel.
<bullgard6> jabba_: usb_storage
<bekks> usb_storage ost das Modul, das es ermöglicht, auf USB-Datenträger überhaupt zuzugreifen.
<bekks> Und es hat NICHTS mit Automount zu tun.
<jabba_> das hat doch nichts mit dem automount zutun, oder?
<bekks> jabba_: Exakt, bullgard erzählt Dir Blödsinn.
<jabba_> nana.. er sagt immerhin was... das rechne ich ihm hoch an :)
<bekks> Was den Inhalt kein bisschen besser macht: Auf deutsch: Blödsinn.
<jabba_> wie gesagt, ich sehe den zusammenhang zwischen automount und ssh-login noch nicht, wenn nirgends ein daemon läuft, der dieses automount bewerkstelligen sollte.
<bekks> Wohin sind deine Festplatten eigentlich gemounted?
<jabba_> vor allem sind sie ja bereits gemountet
<jabba_>  /media ... hmm, meinst du das ist ein womöglich schlechter einhängepunkt für statische mounts? :)
<bekks> Ja, das ist der miserablste Mountpoint dafür, den man sich denken kann.
<bekks> Denn der Automounter arbeitet mit /media :D
<bekks> Nimm einfach /mnt
<jabba_> probiers gerade... mom
<jabba_> bekks: besser - danke.
<jabba_> ich werde das mal beoabachten... weil es mir noch nicht ganz einleuchtet. wie hiesse denn der prozess der sich um /media kümmert?
<bekks> jabba_: IIRC macht das inzwischen udev
<bullgard6> http://wiki.zeitgeist-project.com/Installing_Zeitgeist_Data-Sources_from_trunk: "Installing Zeitgeist Data-Sources from trunk" Welcher »trunk« ist hier gemeint? trunk für Bazaar?
 * bekks weiß auch das.
<[Linuxfan]> Nach neu installieren von Ubuntu und update von flashplayer ist es nicht mach bar bei youtube ein video ab zu spielen plugin problem ?? 
<[Linuxfan]> bei chrome firefox usw weiss jemand ein rat 
<hdp> Nur YT oder allgemein?
<zz> hi, habe mal eine Frage zu dem Aktualisierungs-Center in Ubuntu
<[Linuxfan]> nein auf jeder website schockwave flash crashed
<zz> das ding nervt mich, in den Einstellungen habe ich auf nach Aktualisierungen suchen "Niemals" eingestellt
<hdp> Stürzt es ab, oder startet es gar nicht erst?
<zz> trotzdem poppt das fenster immer noch auf
<[Linuxfan]> garnicht
<bekks> [Linuxfan]: Was nicht startet, kann nicht crashen.
<hdp> Prozessor ohne SSE2?
<bekks> about:config prüfen.
<bekks> GNA. about:plugins natürlich
<zz> wenn ich die harken aus Wichtige Updates... und Empfohlene ... herausnehme kann ich keine updates mehr per apt-get machen, wie kann ich das unterbinden?
<bekks> In dem Du die Haken drinlässt.
<zz> aber dann erscheint ja immer noch das Aktualiserungsfenster? ich aktualisiere immer über terminal
<[Linuxfan]> hdp chrome zeigt an schockwave crashed , und firefox seigt nichts flashplayer ist auf den neusten stand 
<hdp> Ja, mein Frage war: Verfügt dein Prozessor über die SSE2 Instruktionen?
<bekks> [Linuxfan]: und Flash wird in about:plugins angezeigt?
<[Linuxfan]> nein alter pc baujahr 1998
<bekks> Also kein SSE2 - dann kein Flash.
<hdp> Jupp.
<[Linuxfan]> das ging vorher auch in januar . dann vor kurzen um gestiegen auf 11.10 oder jetzt wieder auf 10.04 jetzt nichts mehr keiner von beiden 
<jokrebel> zz: Könnte man ja vielleicht einfach die Aktuallisierungsverwaltung deinstallieren (ohne Gewähr; da nie selbst getestet)
<hdp> Das ist richtig, bedank dich bei Adobe für die Entscheidung.
<[Linuxfan]> hdp kann man noch den alten flashplayer downloaden wenn würdes es wieder funktionieren 
<bekks> Der ist weder supported noch sonstwas :) Und aus gutem Grund als unsicher eingestuft.
<hdp> Ja, das funktioniert. Zum Rest siehe bekks.
<zz> ja, hatte deswegen gehofft es erst einmal deaktivieren zu koennen
<jokrebel> BTW tut YouTube auch ohne Flash im Chromium bestens.
<zz> ok, danke - muesste ich dann testen
<bekks> HTML5 halt.
<jokrebel> BardicBeluga: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung. Danke
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, würde gerne das paket virtualbox aus diesem ppa installieren: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?batch=75&direction=backwards&memo=150&start=75
<kubine> Title: xorg-edgers fresh X crack : “xorg crack pushers” team (at launchpad.net)
<WasserDragoon> scheinbar beachtet ubuntu das paket garnicht erst vermutlich da es night signiert ist?
<bekks> Du möchtest das offizielle virtualbox Paket von www.virtualbox.org installieren, aus dem offiziellen Repo von Oracle.
<bekks> Alles andere ist unsupportbarer Mist.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: nein, da ich die dort modifizierten header installiert habe
<bekks> Dann musst Du Dir leider auch selbst helfen, bzw. vom PPA Maintainer helfen lassen.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: ich habe die pakete installiert, weil mein touchpad rechtsklick nicht ging u.a.
<bekks> Ja, macht ja nichts. Dennoch kannst Du die offizielle vbox Version benutzen.
<TheInfinity> WasserDragoon: was hat das mit virtualbox zu tun? Oo
<bekks> [x] Nichts.
<jokrebel> …oder mit Ubuntu?
<bekks> [x] Nichts. :D
<WasserDragoon> wenn ich nun die vm starte bekomme ich die meldung kernel driver not installed
<WasserDragoon> ich soll /etc/init.d/vboxdrv als root ausführen
<bekks> Ja, dann installier den.
<bekks> Mach das.
<WasserDragoon> die datei gibts aber nicht
<bekks> Dann beschwer Dich beim PPA Maintainer oder benutz die offizielle vbox Version.
<jokrebel> !ot [/END]
<WasserDragoon> ich habe die offizielle vbox version benutzt und eine beschwerde beim maintainer würde vermutlich als antwort bringen ich soll die vbox versionen aus dem ppa installieren
<bekks> Das PPA heisst nicht ganz umsonst xorg-edgers
<bekks> WasserDragoon: In der offiziellen Version existiert /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<TheInfinity> WasserDragoon: eben hast du noch versucht virtualbox aus dem ppa zu installieren? huh.
<bekks> Der Weg zur Lösung ist klar, das Ticket ist geschlossen :)
<WasserDragoon> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409807/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das ist nicht die offizielle Version von www.virtualbox.org.
<bekks> Und auch nicht die aktuelle Version.
<bekks> Und auch nicht die Version aus dem xorg-edgers PPA.
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Von welchem Ubuntu reden wir den überhaupt?
<WasserDragoon> kurze verständnisfrage wenn ich jetzt das paket virtualbox-4.1 installiere bekomme ich keine aktualisierungsbenachrichtigung für 4.2 oder?
<bekks> Wenn Du nicht das ORacle Repo benutzt, bekommst du keine Benachrichtigung.
<WasserDragoon> sorry hatte vergessen dass die nen eigenen repo besitzen werde die dortigen pakete mal versuchen
<bekks> GEnau dafür haben die ja ihr höchstoffizielles Repo.
<WasserDragoon> bekks: doch tu ich nun
<WasserDragoon> ich dachte nur wegen der 4.1 im paketnamen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: [REPEAT] Von welchem Ubuntu reden wir den überhaupt?
<WasserDragoon> precise
<WasserDragoon> danke mit den offiziellen paketen funktionierts
<jokrebel> siehste mal …
<Herakles> Hi there, is somebody using Gutsy Gibbon (Ubuntu 7.1) ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das ist seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr supported.
<Herakles> troll
<bekks> Richtig. Du bist einer. 
<jokrebel> Herakles: Please use German here. And Gusty is _ not_ what You want.
<Herakles> jokrebel: ban me...
<Herakles> or leave me alone...
<jokrebel> Herakles: Hatten wir das nicht erst die Tage? Lass es doch einfach …
<Herakles> leave me alone..., stop bothering me...
<Herakles> jokrebel: 
<jokrebel> Herakles: Stop it!
<Herakles> jokrebel: shut up
<bekks> Fixed.
<VanKush> 'tschüldigung für die Störung, 2 von 3 usb ports sind down auf meinem neuen lenovo S205 minibook, wie kann ich die wieder antreiben?
<jokrebel> VanKush: Einfachen Reboot schon versucht?
<VanKush> nein, aber ich würde ganz gerne wissen, wie man das im Laufe macht
<Loetmichel> VanKush: kurzschluss genaut oder gingen die noch nie? Gehen sie denn unter windows oder was immer?
<VanKush> sie gingen gestern wenn ich das system neu installiert habe... hab keinen anderen OS dabei
<bekks> Und was heisst "sind down"?
 * jokrebel empfiehlt nochmals einen simplen Neustart - manchmal ist das auch unter Linux sinnvoll. Sch*** auf die Uptime.
<VanKush> zeigen sich nicht in lsusb und geben keinen Strom an die eingefügten Geräte weiter
<sdx23> Man sehe in dmesg nach Auffälligkeiten.
<beaver74> VanKush, du könntest mal schauen ob dein BIOS/EFI, oder am POST die Ports alle gefunden werden
<VanKush> tja, dmesg zeight was, aber ich bin noch nicht in der lage die einträge zu verstehen
<VanKush> brb reboot
<VanKush> das ist merkwürdig... hab Maus in dem zweiten port gelassen 
<tododoc> Ich versuche Ubuntu 12.04 LTS zu installieren (auf nen 8GB Stick), aber der Installer (LiveModus & Installer) stürzen ab. Gibt es zZ bekannte Probleme mit dem Installer?
<jokrebel> ?
<jokrebel> tododoc: Nein
<VanKush> also ist das System mit dem angetriebenen zweiten usb gestartet, das erste obwohl, war down
<tododoc> ok, dann brenn ich mal doch ne neue cd, nicht das die defekt ist.
<tododoc> gibts eigentlich von ubuntu auch nen net installer?
<beaver74> tododoc, das wäre die Alternate-Version
<tododoc> beaver74: thx für tip
<beaver74> gern
<JooohnyStyler88> ich habe eine executables datei entpackt und soll sie ausführbar machen und dann nach /usr/local/bin kopieren, aber meine executables Datei ist ein ganzer Ordner mit weiteren Ordner und Dateien ein Ordner heißt auch bin und beinhaltet viele Dateien hier weitere infos http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/argyll-v1-4-0-als-executables-installieren/ hilfe wäre klasse
<kubine> Title: Argyll V1.4.0 als Executables installieren? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> VanKush: Du sprichst unverständlich …oder hat das jemand kappiert?
<bekks> Deine "executables datei" nennt man "Archiv".
<bekks> Sowas wie ein ZIP Archiv.
<bekks> Damit dürfte Dir jetzt sehr klar sein, was passiert ist, oder? :)
<VanKush> ich habe drei usb 2.1 slots, sagen wir X, Y, und Z
<JooohnyStyler88> Argyll_V1.4.0_linux_x86_64_bin.tgz so heißt der download 
<bekks> JooohnyStyler88: Das ist ein tar-Archiv, gepackt mit gzip.
<JooohnyStyler88> ja klar ist gar nichts sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen :-) habe die datei entpackt dann bekomme ich einen ordner in dem viele weitere ordner sind
<bekks> JooohnyStyler88: Und du hast es entpackt. Fertig.
<VanKush> die Y und Z sind down... im X habe ich mein handy gehabt (SE Xperia mini ST15) das als HSDPA usb-tethered modem dient
<JooohnyStyler88> und was mach ich dann mit dem fertig entpackten ordner ?
<bekks> JooohnyStyler88: DAs steht sicherlich in der Installationsanleitung.
<bekks> Und ich sehe, du hast sogar den wichtigen Teil der Installationsanleitung in deinem Forenpost kopiert.
<JooohnyStyler88> ich soll die entpackte datei nach usr local bin kopieren aber dafür habe ich keine berechtigung
<bekks> Nein, sollst du nicht,
<VanKush> ich hab neugestartet und im Y war eine Maus... nach dem neustart war X und Z wieder down, und nur Y war angetrieben und die Maus wirkte, aber kein Hsdpa
<JooohnyStyler88> Hierzu lädt man die Linux x86 Executables von der Downloadseite {en} {dl} herunter, entpackt sie [4], macht sie ausführbar [5] und kopiert sie ins Verzeichnis /usr/local/bin.
<bekks> Du sollst, das was Du entpackt hast, ausführbare Dateien, nach /usr/local/bin kopieren.
<ring1> JooohnyStyler88, gibt es einen bestimmten grund, weshalb du nicht das argyll paket aus den normalen paketquellen nimmst?
<JooohnyStyler88> ja diese unterstützen meinen spyder 4 noch nicht erst die neue version unterstützt den
<bekks> JooohnyStyler88: Die Anleitung ist SEHR klar. Dateien entpacken (hast du gemacht), Dateien ausführbar machen (hast Du noch nicht gemacht), Dateien kopieren (hast du auch noch nicht gemacht).
<VanKush> jokrebel: und verzeiht mir bitte die komische Sprache, ich bin kein Deutsche -.-
<JooohnyStyler88> welche dateien von den ganzen die da in vielen ordner sind soll ich den ausführbar machen?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das denn wissen? :)
<bekks> Höchstwahrscheinlich die, die in einem "bin" Verzeichnis liegen, oder so.
<JooohnyStyler88> nur die die im ordner bin liegen ? aber was dann mit den ganzen anderen ordner und dateien die sehen auch wichtig aus 
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht. Das steht in der offiziellen Installationsanleitung von Argyll. Ganz sicher.
<jokrebel> VanKush: Kein Problem ;-)
<JooohnyStyler88> schaut mal in mein thema im anhang habe ich die ordner struktur gezeigt 
<bekks> Und nein, es reicht nicht, dazu nur das Wiki zu lesen :)
<bekks> JooohnyStyler88: Sorry, aber ich lese mir trotzdem nicht die Installationsanleitung für Dich durch :)
<bekks> Das ist ganz klar Fremdsoftware.
<tododoc> Wie siehts den zur zeit mit 32bit und 64bit editionen aus, bei 10.04 hate man es mit der 32bit version gerade beim thema flash einfacher. ist das bei 12.04 bei 4gb ram ehrer die 32/64bit version zu emfehlen? der rechner soll als mediacenter genutzt werden.
<VanKush> wie kann ich den dmesg output exportieren, so dass jemand hier einen Blick werfen kann?
<bekks> 64bit.
<VanKush> tododoc: nur 64bit gibt dir die volle RAM
<tododoc> bekks: thx
<sdx23> VanKush: "dmesg | pastebinit" in ein Terminal. Wenn du kein pastebinit hast, das Paket installieren (heißt genauso).
<jokrebel> !paste > VanKush
<kubine> VanKush: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tododoc> VanKush: das mit dem ram ist mir klar gewesen, nur ich bei 10.04 gab es anfangs extrem probleme mit flash 
<bekks> Gab es nicht :)
<VanKush> tododoc: keine Angst, jezt ist es ganz ok
<bekks> Wenn man flash manuell installierte, dann ja. Wenn man es aus den Repos installierte, dann nicht :)
<tododoc> ok jungs ich teste, sonst wirds wieder ne lange nacht 
<VanKush> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116112/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tododoc> beaver74: es gibt noch die minicd das ist die netzinstallions cd, habe sie gerade gefunden 
<Minipluto> JooohnyStyler88: wenn du dir da so unsicher bist, würde ich die Sachen nicht in Systemordner kopieren. Das ist auch nicht nötig und wird in der offiziellen Installations-Anleitung auch nicht mehr als _vorgeschlagen_ http://www.argyllcms.com/doc/Installing_Linux.html Du kannst das also auch z.B. nach ~/programme/ entpacken und in der ~/.profile den bin-ordner der Path Variable hinzufügen
<kubine> Title: Argyll Installation on Linux (at www.argyllcms.com)
<JooohnyStyler88> kann kein englisch habe gehofft ihr wisst wie man so eine exec... ans laufen bekommt, werde einfach windows als hauptsystem weiter nutzen und ubuntu nur noch als testumgebung für java programme, bin dann auch einer von den 90 % die ubuntu installieren merken das nix funktioniert und es dann wieder löschen :-) naja als 08/15 testumgebung reicht es vollkommen aus, zum arbeiten für designs ungeeignet wenn man nicht einmal
<bekks> !512 | JooohnyStyler88 
<bekks> !512 > JooohnyStyler88 
<kubine> JooohnyStyler88: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<VanKush> niemand hat den Blick geworfen, oder? :(
<JooohnyStyler88> vielleicht besser das man nicht alles lesen konnte :D werde ubuntu nur noch als 08/15 testumgebung für java programme benutzen, zur produktiven arbeit reicht es dank der ganzen mängel leider nicht aus, naja war netter versuch werde dann lieber einen mac ubuntu vorziehen
<beaver74> tododoc, hm, zeig mal den link dazu bitte
<tododoc> minicd installation sieht schon gleich viel geschmeidiger aus *freu
<bekks> !ot > JooohnyStyler88 
<kubine> JooohnyStyler88: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<tododoc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<JooohnyStyler88> jaja ganz ubuntu ist offtopic bye windows rockts :-)
<tododoc> beaver74: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation
<Minipluto> JooohnyStyler88: dann markiere deinen Beitrag im Forum bitte als gelöst, damit die Leute nicht ihre Zeit an dir verschwenden.
<bekks> Endlich.
<beaver74> tododoc, stimmt, die gibt es ja auch noch ;)
<VanKush> also, um klar zu fragen, nur 1 von 3 physischen USBs werden bei mir eingetrieben, brauche aber alle von die. Hier ist dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116112/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tododoc> beaver74: ich habe mit den minicds sehr gute erfahrungen. kratzer auf der cd interessieren nicht, die packete komme gleich vom netz 
<bekks> Minipluto: Ich kanns zwar nicht als gelöscht markieren, aber als gelöst beschreiben :)
<tododoc> für nen ubuntu auf den usb stick, welches dateiformat ist da zu emfehlen? bei 4gb uns start von sick swap ja oder nein?
<VanKush> einen swap aufm usb stick ist nicht sehr klug zu treiben
<p01nt3r> nabend. wenn mir lscpi sagt, eine grafikkarte sitzt an adresse "01:0a.0", dann ist das doch BusID 1.10.0, oder?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Wieviele Grafikkarten hast Du denn?
<tododoc> und ext4?
<p01nt3r> bekks, 2
<bekks> tododoc: Ja.
<p01nt3r> also dezimal ist hexadezimal 0a -> A -> 10.
<VanKush> tododoc: auf einem usb stick wurde ich einen fomat ohne journal waehlen, sonnst geht das chip in 2-3 jahre kaputt. Ext2 waere klug
<bekks> p01nt3r: Warum nicht einfach "01:0a.0" benutzen?
<tododoc> VanKush: das war auch meine überlegung
<p01nt3r> bekks, darf ich das in der xorg.conf denn einfach so eintragen?
<sdx23> tododoc: persistente Installation als Stichwort für's Wiki. Das ist der sinnvollste Ansatz, den man wählen kann.
<tododoc> VanKush: hatte ich auch schon überlegt
<tododoc> sdx23: danke 
<VanKush> ja, persistant install hat viele Vorteile, du machst einfach zwei partitionen, eine fuers System, und die andere fuer ~/
<p01nt3r> brb
<eixV> VanKush: hab dein paste gelesen, werd nicht viel schlauer, als dass sich die usb devices munter an un abmelden, kann dir nicht helfen, sry
<tododoc> VanKush: die daten sollen im nas liegen 
<VanKush> eixV: danke fürs Versuchen :)
<VanKush> warum könnten die das tun?
<tododoc> persistente Installation ist das eine livecd die dann bootet oder nen normale installation mit userdaten, startscripten und der möglichkeit das system zu updaten oder auch packete nach zu installieren? oder nur ne reinen livecd
<VanKush> tododoc: das zweite kann auch gemacht werden
<p01nt3r> bekks, wenn beim booten des rechners der monitor an der 2. graka ausbleibt, besteht dann noch eine chance, ihn unter ubuntu zum laufen zu bekommen oder ist dann schon boardtechnisch was faul?
<tododoc> nen livecd sticke habe ich 
<bekks> p01nt3r: Dann ist normalerweise einfach nur kein Treiber geladen für die zweite Karte.
<bekks> Oder sie ist kaputt.
<tododoc> die frge wo ist der unterschied, wenn ich persistente Installation nehme, gegenüber einen installation 
<tododoc> und einen livcdstick 
<p01nt3r> bekks,  ich weiss, dass die karte funzt. also treiber. dann brauche ich aber zeitgleich 2 verschiedene grakatreiber am laufen.^^
<p01nt3r> bzw. einen treiber, der mit beiden karten kann
<bekks> Was für Karten sind das, und welche funktioniert?
<p01nt3r> bekks, es funzt die gtx 550 ti. die andere ist eine quadro 400 nvs(relativ alt).
<bekks> funzt bedeutet "funktioniert"?
<p01nt3r> bekks, 01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS] (rev a3)
<p01nt3r> jop
<p01nt3r> bekks, 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF116 [GeForce GTX 550 Ti] (rev a1)
<bekks> Und was sagt der nvidia Treiber wenn Du ihn lädst?
<p01nt3r> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116154/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Das ist der Start von X. Ich möchte wissen, was der Treiber von sich gibt, wenn Du ihn lädst, sudo rmmod nvidia; sudo modprobe nvidia; dmesg | pastebin
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> bekks, die karte wird durch den neueren treiber der 550 ti ignoriert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116163/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> p01nt3r: Dann kennst du jetzt die Ursache.
<p01nt3r> bekks, und wie behebe ich das?
<bekks> Nimm einen Treiber der die Karte noch unterstützt.
<bekks> Kann allerdings problematisch werden, weil der dann die andere Karte wohl noch nicht unterstützt.
<p01nt3r> bekks, dann muss damit aber auch die 550 ti laufen, oder?
<p01nt3r> xD
<bekks> Oder benutz nouveau
<p01nt3r> wurde mir schonmal empfohlen, muss ich dazu den nvidia-treiber deinstallieren?
<p01nt3r> und die xorg.conf bleibt - abgesehen vom treiber - gleich?
<bekks> anderen Treiber benutzen ist nicht gleich anderen Treiber deinstallieren :)
<p01nt3r> ok ich schau mal unter nouveau nach, danke
<bekks> rmmod nvidia; modprobe nouveau und gucken was damit machbar ist.
<p01nt3r> ah ok danke
<p01nt3r> und dann evtl. wieder dmesg...
<p01nt3r> und gucken 
<p01nt3r> haut rein!
<dominic_> hi
<dominic_> is sombody ther?
<sdx23> !german > dominic_ 
<kubine> dominic_: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<dominic_> hi okay
<dominic_> kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen
<bekks> Wissen wir nicht.
<bekks> Frag doch einfach. :)
<dominic_> ich suche ein programm wo ich facebook auf dem ubuntu nutzen kann
<p01nt3r> bekks, nach "sudo modprobe nouveau" kommt ne komische meldung: FATAL: Modul off not found.
<dominic_> die chat funktion
<bekks> dominic_: firefox
<p01nt3r> dominic_, epiphany.
<bekks> p01nt3r: HAst Du es denn installiert?
<p01nt3r> dominic_, falsch. richtig: empathy. sry.
<p01nt3r> bekks, ja-
<p01nt3r> bekks, das problem wurde hier wohl schonmal besprochen,
<p01nt3r> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116189/, wie soll ich das fixen?
<p01nt3r> bekks, das ist die datei /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<p01nt3r> wieso blacklistet der nvidia-current den nouveau-treiber?
<bekks> Weil die nicht parallel verwendet werden können.
<bekks> Entweder nvidia, oder nouveau.
<p01nt3r> ok, mom.
<kirsten_> hallo, ich habe leider immer wieder probleme javaskripe auszuführen, hat hier jemand einen Tipp für mich, damit das besser klappt?
<hjaekel> kirsten_, welche probleme denn konkret?
<kirsten_> naja, es werden die javaprogrämmchen einfach nicht richtig im Brouser gezeigt
<iCarly> kirsten: Meinst Du denn jetzt Java oder Java-Script?
<iCarly> Oh, wech...
<[Linuxfan]> kennt einer eine website wo man alte adobe flashplayer runterladen kann für ubuntu 10.04 
#ubuntu-de 2012-07-29
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich benötige dringend Hilfe, ich habe aus Versehen ein gpt-table mit parted neu auf /dev/sda anstatt auf /dev/sdc geschrieben, und nun sind alle Partionen weg? wie kann ich diese jetzt wiederfinden und dem table hinzufügen??
<nevchen> LuGiX:  etwas geduld 
<LuGiX> ähm?
<RedSite> ähm: was?
<LuGiX> weiss da vielleicht jemand etwas?
<RedSite> wenn du sagst was. könnte man es . eher sagem
<LuGiX> ich habe aus Versehen ein gpt-table mit parted neu auf /dev/sda anstatt auf /dev/sdc geschrieben, und nun sind alle Partionen weg? wie kann ich diese jetzt wiederfinden und dem table hinzufügen??
<RedSite> tja.
<RedSite> testdisk
<RedSite> würde ich meinen hilft dir dabei
<RedSite> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedSite> ha war schneller ist mir auch vor einer woche passiert
<RedSite> nur wegen diese EFI Board Bios dings
<RedSite> festolatten waren aufeinmal vertauschet und zak alle weg . mit testdisk. waren sie alle wieder da. darfst nur nicht händisch nun anfangen welche zu löschen oder zu beschreiben
<LuGiX> boah 60.000 cylinder, des dauert ja ewig
<RedSite> tja. bei mir 3 Stunden
<nevchen> datensicherung ftw
<nevchen> ^^
<nevchen> aber die immer regelmäßig zu machen ...
<RedSite> naja wer sicher seine ganze Platte
<RedSite> wohin??
<LuGiX> also ich habs aus versehen überschrieben, habs dann sofort noch in parted gemerkt und dann sofort wieder ne gpt drübergeschirben, mehr hab ich net gemacht
<RedSite> mhrr.. hoffentlich bekommst du sie noch wieder...
<LuGiX> tja
<nevchen> mal kurz OT ist hier jemand fit in libre office?
<LuGiX> das problem war, dass es von der platte kein backup gibt, und da alles von mir drauf ist
<nevchen> LuGiX:  :/
<RedSite> nach stunden weist du mehr ..
<LuGiX>   Linux Raid              10761755   10761762          8 [SERVER:2]   Linux Raid              10761755   10761762          8 [SERVER:2]
<LuGiX> ist das gut?
<RedSite> mir fällt auch weiterhin nichts besseres ein .. weil..  tja  . da gibst nicht viel für linux und wenn kostet es ..
<LuGiX> also es waren zwei raids drauf, eins mit fast einem TB
<RedSite> versuch es bitte mit dem programm. anleitungen gibt es auch gebug aber es ist selbst erklärend
<LuGiX> was bedeutet denn die dritte spalte?
<LuGiX> also die 8
<RedSite> wo was steht da. meinst bei testdisk nun .. ich ruf es mal auf moment
<RedSite> du musst mir schon sagen was da steht ..
<LuGiX> hab ich ja grad gepostet
<RedSite> mhm das du ein raid verbund hast : normalerweisse werden platten als /dev/ angezeigt und mit Raids kenn ich mich nicht aus
<RedSite> ichhab sowas noch nie aufgesetzt
 * nevchen hatte auch noch nie ein raid
<RedSite> nevchen: grins .. weiss du denn was das sein soll
<LuGiX> verdammt :( wenn das jetzt alles weg ist..
<RedSite> mach auf 2 eien große oder was -..
<RedSite> oder aus 2 platten 1ne große
<LuGiX> zweiteres
<RedSite> kanns du die nicht als normale ohne raid . irgendwie ..
<LuGiX> was meinst du?
<RedSite> ja. ähm anstat als Raid als IDE oder AHCI anschliessen die Platte
<LuGiX> ist  als AHCI dran
<RedSite> siehs duich kenn mich da zu wenig aus..
<RedSite> nehm doch einfachmal eine vond en raid wird ja nichts geschrieben
<RedSite> drauf. solange du nicht auf "Write Tabels" gehst
<LuGiX> bei parted gibt es sowas nicht
<RedSite> doch
<RedSite> nur es .. funktioniert nicht so
<RedSite> es scannt ja das device . wenn du etwas erkennst . dann ist es die richtige
<RedSite> er braucht nicht die ganzen zu scannen
<LuGiX> ähhh
<LuGiX> er ist jetzt bei 6000 / 60000
<LuGiX> und hat diese zwei raid-tabellen erkannt
<RedSite> das geht nicht
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/ye4nk5SG
<kubine> Title: TestDisk 6.13, Data Recovery Utility, November 2011 Christophe GRENIER (at pastebin.com)
<RedSite> soweit sind wir schon
<RedSite> nur er findet raid tabellen
<LuGiX> aber das ist doch gut?
<RedSite> sich wenn die vorher da waren
<RedSite> du könntest wenn du durch bist
<RedSite> mit "p" die tabelle marieren und schon was für files drinne sind
<RedSite> geht manchmal
<LuGiX> kann ich die dann auch wiederherstellen?
<RedSite> genau
<LuGiX> ja gut, ich denke mal der braucht noch seine stunden
<RedSite> du wirst nacher gefragt ob du diese behalten möchtest. alle mit (d) makiert werden gelöscht...
<LuGiX> kann ich die bisherige suche abbrechen und das was er bis jetzt gefunden hat näher anschauen?
<RedSite> schau bitte auch noch in die anleitung
<RedSite> ja kannst du. aber du musst dann später wieder von vorne beginnen
<LuGiX> mit welcher taste mache ich das?
<RedSite> da steht links unten ein "Stop"  "Enter" drücken. Scan hält an
<RedSite> dann tabellme makieren und "p" drücken
<LuGiX> also da steht the following partitions cant be recovered: MS Data..MS Data...***
<RedSite> das sind echt heigle dinger die wir hier fahren
<LuGiX> aber die linux raids sind da net dabei
<RedSite> tja dann doch ganz durchlaufen lassen
<RedSite> oder raids kann er nicht
<RedSite> mhm es ist ein RAID5
<RedSite> ich las gerade was das überhaupt ist
<RedSite> komm morgen da sind bestmmt wache menschen mit die es wissen. denn Raid haben wohl ganz eigene Datensicherungs wiederherstellung . eingenarten
<RedSite> ich bin am ende.. und ich bin "BIOS" frei und muss noch 120 GB daten wieder herstellen. WArum will EFI alles nur in GPT haben. mit den MBR sind wir 20 jahre gut gefahren
<LuGiX> es ist ein RAID0
<LuGiX> noch da????
<RedSite> ja ber nun im bett ich kann nicht mehr .. du komm morgen wieder
<RedSite> da gibs leute die dir sicher weiter helfen
<RedSite> also gN8
<ben1u> Gibt es ein Firefox Plugin, welches die bookmarks von Chromium abgleicht?
<bullgard6> Wozu ist das Kommando '~$ gnome-terminal.wrapper 'gut im Unterschied zu  '~$ gnome-terminal'?
<sdx23> bullgard6: der wrapper wahrt wohl nur Kompatibilität mir anderen Aufrufeparametern. Im Zweifel sieh dir doch den Quellcode vom wrapper an, das ist ziemlich sicher ehh nur ein Skript.
<bullgard6> Ja, es ist ein Perl-Skript.
<bullgard6> sdx23: '~$ gnome-terminal.wrapper' scheint mehr Warnungen auszugeben.
<startupseek> guten morgen
<startupseek> ich suche interessierte andere iOS, Android und vor allem Pythondeveloper (gerne Studenten wie ich), die Lust auf die Verwirklichung einer wirklich guten Startup-Idee haben und dafür später Gesellschafter der UG/GmbH werden möchten.
<bekks> !ot | startupseek 
<bekks> !ot > startupseek 
<kubine> startupseek: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<startupseek> okay, danke
<apollo13> hmm ich hab hier einen firefox 14 auf ubuntu 10.04 der andauernt crasht, sowas schon mal gesehen: http://dpaste.org/Bn6JG/
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #205535 (at dpaste.org)
<apollo13> das ganze passiert direkt beim starten wie man dem kurzen trace entnehmen kann :/ rm -rf ~/.mozilla ändert nix daran
<apollo13> debsums ftw… fixed
<jeroe> Hi, wo liegen denn die Icons für Ordner Bilder, Dokumente,Musik usw im Nautilus ?
<fbausch> jeroe: vielleicht in /usr/share/icons/Humanity/...?
<Joe-Waschl> moin @ll
<Minipluto> jeroe: unter Aderem in /usr/share/applications/, /usr/share/icons/ und ggf. ~/.icons/ 
<Minipluto> oh in applications sollten nur die .desktop-Dateien liegen, sorry ;)
<Joe-Waschl> hab mal ne kurze frage: wollte mit nem programm die wlan karte in den monitor mode schalten '/usr/sbin/iwconfig/' + interface+ 'mode monitor', leider bekomme ich die fehler meldung: sh: 1: /usr/sbin/iwconfig: not found
<fbausch> jeroe: also in /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places befinden sich die Icons für die verschiedenen Ordner
<Minipluto> Joe-Waschl: also bei mir ist iwconfig unter /sbin/
<fbausch> jeroe: und in /usr/share/icons/Humanity/mimes befinden sich die Icons für die verschiedenen Dateitypen
<apollo13> Joe-Waschl: bist du dir sicher dass du ubuntu hast? :þ
<Joe-Waschl> ^^ ja, 12.04 
<Joe-Waschl> so ne "schöne" oberfläche gibts sonst nürgends :D
<jeroe> fbausch: Danke, gefunden!
<apollo13> Joe-Waschl: dann versuch mal which ifconfig
<apollo13> iw*
<Joe-Waschl> den pfad also ohne /usr/ ?
<apollo13> ist das nicht offensichtlich?
<Joe-Waschl> ^^ doch 
<Joe-Waschl> hätt fast geklappt -.- : Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Joe-Waschl>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<Joe-Waschl> habs device schon mit ifconfig down / .. up neu gestartet aber ohne erfolg
<apollo13> was hast du eigentlich vor?
<apollo13> wenn du sniffen willst solltest solche kleinigkeiten wirklich selbst zusammenbringen
<Joe-Waschl> jo stimmt 
<Joe-Waschl> trotzdem danke ;) 
<apollo13> Joe-Waschl: wir wärs wennst dich mal mit systemadministration allgemein auseinander setzt bevor du mit slchen blödsinn beginnst?
<apollo13> wie*
<apollo13> da kannst maximal deinen pc damit hin machen und verstoßt auch nicht gegen etwaige gesetze
<Joe-Waschl> ist ja im eigenen netzwerk, daher sollte es im legalen bereich sein
<Joe-Waschl> hab hier genug pc's, brauch nicht anderer leute liebstes stück angreifen 
<apollo13> trotzdem solltest dich zuerst mal mit dem eigenen pc auskennnen^^
<LetoThe2nd> !ot < bitte, alle miteinander
<LetoThe2nd> !ot > bitte, alle miteinander
<kubine> bitte, alle miteinander: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Joe-Waschl> ok 
 * Joe-Waschl kein komentar ^^
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich will eine ext4-Partition auf einer Platte mit gpt-Partitionstabelle erstellen, wenn ich allerdings "mkfs.ext4 -m 1 /dev/sdc" benutze, ändert er die Partitionstabelle auf "loop" und er greift dann unendlich land dauernd kurz auf die Platte zu
<bekks> Du möchtest eine Festplatte mit GPT Label versehen und DANN darauf eine ext4 Partition erstellen.
<bekks> Dateisystem haben keine Partitionstabellen.
<LuGiX> wie bekomme ich dann darauf eine ext4-partition?
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: gparted
<LuGiX> TheInfinity: Kein X-Window-System
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: parted
<bekks> Wenn du "mkfs.ext4 -m 1 /dev/sdc" ausführst, erstellst du ein ext4 auf der gesamten Platte, nicht auf einer Partition.
<bekks> sdc ist nicht sdc1
<LuGiX> TheInfinity: parted unterstützt kein ext4
<bekks> Das ist gelogen.
<bekks> Aber sowas von.
<TheInfinity> wollte grade sagen, DAS würde mich aber wundern. was für ein parted nutzt du da? Oo
<bekks> Zumal parted PARTITIONEN erstellt, und man anschliessend mkfs benutzt, auf einer Partition, und nicht - wie du - auf der gesamten Platte.
<LetoThe2nd> suse 4.3 vmtl.
<LuGiX> ohhhhhhhkay - jetzt funktioniert es. ich habe mich die ganze nacht damit durchgeschlagen und parted hat mir immer den fehler gegeben, dass das bis jetzt nicht implementiert ist, aber nun funktioniert es auf einmal - ich habe das ganze procedere bestimmt 100 mal versucht
<TheInfinity> hmm. faszinierend. parted unterstützt tatsächlich kein ext4. offizieller weg ist ext2 erzeugen und dann mit mkfs wechseln. sorry, LuGiX.
<LuGiX> ja genau das habe ich jetzt gemacht
<bekks> parted muss das nicht mal können. es gibt mkfs.
<bekks> mit parted erzeugt man partitionen.
<bekks> Und wenn man sdc statt sdcX benutzt, muss man sich über nichts wundern. :)
<TheInfinity> bekks: ja, dachte aber das könne parted direkt (wegen z.B. partititonsgröße ändern). scheinbar aber nicht. huh.
<LuGiX> genau das wollte ich gerade sagen. dass ist ja schliesslich die ganze platte und keine unterteilte "partition"
<LuGiX> hehe vielen danke für die Hilfe ;)
<bekks> Und dann ist es sinnfreii, eine Partitionstabelle erstellen zu wollen.
<jokrebel> dann ist halt sdc1 die ganze Platte groß. Ist dann aber trotzdem was anderes als sdc
<bekks> Denn ein mkfs auf sdc überschreibt jede vorhandene Partitionstabelle.
<bekks> Sollte man halt mal kurz drüber nachdenken :)
<LuGiX> aber nur wenn ich es auf "sdc" loslasse, und nicht auf "sdcX"
<bekks> Richtig. Und deine Ursprungsfrage bezog sich auf sdc.
<LuGiX> ja das klingt alles logisch, wozu eine partitionstabelle, wenn die partition die platte an sich einimmt
<bekks> Da ist keine Partition.
<bekks> sdc ist die gesamte Platte - ohne Partitionstabelle.
<LuGiX> ich verstehe.
<LuGiX> OK ich habe die Platte jetzt gemountet, und soweit passt alles. Das einzige was mich wunder ist warum der Rechner meint,  alle 500ms kurz auf die Platte zuzugreifen - schließlich ist die ratzefatz leer
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Was ist wann leer, und wieso?
<tododoc> moin ich nutze zz ubuntu 12.04 (64bit) installiert auf einen usb-stick (ext2) ohne swap und habe das Gefühl, das mein system sehr langsam ist. ich benötige zum installieren von kaffeine zb schon mehr als 15 min. kann es daran liegen das ich keine swap partition habe? das system hat 4gb ran und ist ein e3300. Internet ziehe ich mit 1,5mb/s
<LuGiX> Die "sdc" Platte ist komplett leer, da soll hinterher ein backup drauf
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: nö, die bremse ist einfach der stick.
<bekks> Und was hat das nun mit "500ms" zu tun und vor allem, was hat das mit "die ist ratzfatz leer" zu tun?
<LuGiX> Die Platte hängt im Rechner. und dieser Signalisiert mir durch seine Status-LEDs, dass etwa alle 500ms ein Festplattenzugriff stattfindet - ganz im Gegenteil von den Systemplatten
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, kann es sein, das das system nur usb 1.0 nutzt? 
<bekks> LuGiX: Und? 
<LuGiX> Das ist doch nicht normal, oder? Dann muss ja irgendwas darauf zugreifen
<bekks> Dann schau nach, was darauf zugreift.
<bekks> lsof -i; iotop; powertop;
<LuGiX> lsof auf den Einhängepunkt bringt schonmal keine ergebnisse
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, selbst wenn der stick nur 5mb die sek schreibt, sollte es nicht 20 min dauern Kaffein zu installieren oder?
<bekks> davon hat auch niemand was gesagt :)
<bekks> lsof :)
<LuGiX> OK, iotop und powertop kannte ich noch gar nicht. ich schaue mal was die anzeigen
<bekks> powertop wird dir sagen, dass es Strom kostet, ständig die Platte zu pollen, und du das abschalten solltest.
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: a) es kann sein dass es nur usb 1.0 ist. b) die datenrate ist bei sowas völlig irrelevant, weil du sehr viele random access zugriffe hast, und zwar ja nicht nur die von apt, sondern vom ganzen system
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: ergo: stick mit guten random access eigentschaften suchen, das bringt vmtl. am meisten
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: plus, ext2 ist jetzt auch nicht gerade ein performancewunder ;)
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, welches Datensystem sollte man dann nehmen? 
<LetoThe2nd> ext4
<tododoc> auf auf einen usb stick 
<LetoThe2nd> (und bevor jetzt wieder der schmu mit journal etc. kommt - es stimmt einfach nicht, nein, ich bin nicht willens das zu diskutieren und ja, ext4 auf usb stick funktioniert ganz wunderbar. auch auf sd karten.)
<LetoThe2nd> wir können uns drüber unterhalten wenn wir von industrial grade slc sticks sprechen sollten. in jedem anderen fall ist es schlicht buzzword-nachgeplapper.
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, das dateiformat ist zz meine einzig Abweichung gegen über vorher. und das ich keine swap mehr habe 
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, wenn das system danach wieder rennt, ist es mir egal ob ich in 2 Jahren nen neuen stick kaufen muss 
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: dann informier dich nach sticks die auf random access optimiert sind und _dann_ schmeiss ein ext4 drauf. bringt am meisten mit den wenigsten schmerzen.
<tododoc> ok 
<tododoc> kann ich ext2 zu ext4 convertieren 
<LetoThe2nd> nur eingeschränkt.
<tododoc> ok dann neu mal von vorne installieren 
<tododoc> lernen mit schmerz 
<LetoThe2nd> jo. und falls man angst um den stick hat kann man ja immernoch verhältnismässig einfach mit dd ein backup ziehen hin und wieder.
<tododoc> ja war ja ehe nr ne blanko install der bei ext2 mal so eben 3h gedauert hat 
<beaver74_> die Installation an sich hat 3h gedauert, bis sie auf dem Stick war?
<Loetmichel> hihi
<Loetmichel> kommt mir vor wie meine grade installierte ssd...
<Loetmichel> http://www.cyrom.org/palbum/main.php?g2_itemId=13462
<kubine> Title: ssd-speed (at www.cyrom.org)
<Loetmichel> SO lantgsam hab ich auch selten erlebt bei ssd
<Loetmichel> sata
<Loetmichel> oh, sorry, das sollte nach nebenan
<tododoc> Ich siehe die Daten schnelle aus dem internet als vom stick. wann kommt ubuntu liveboot? :)
<LetoThe2nd> das allgemeine ssd/sd/usb/internet/xxx geschwindigkeitsthema dann aber bitte is OT verlagern :) danke
<jokrebel> Könnte man das immer weiter abschweifende Gespräch bitte dann langsam mal entweder wieder auf echten Support bringen oder in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterführen. Danke
<tododoc> wie kann ich unter linux einen usb-stick am besten auf Fehler prüfen?
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: du kannst es z.b. mit badblocks versuchen, aber 100%ig wirds nie weil in den controllern der sticks ein abstraction layer mit fehlerkorrektur und wear leveling eingebaut ist.
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: CF wär einfacher :) oder direkt angekoppeltes NOR/NAND :)
<tododoc> ich hatte hier noch nen ide Adapter und nen cf 64gb von sandisk, Ersatz aus vor ssd zeiten ^^
<tododoc> du bringst mich da auf ne Idee 
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: performancemässig dem stick sicher um klassen überlegen.
<tododoc> ziel ist es einen multimediacenter zu bauen, das eh Daten aus dem lan oder nas liest 
<tododoc> LetoThe2nd, http://www.verbatim.com/prod/usb-drives/everyday-usb-drives/store-n-go-v3-usb-3.0-drive/
<kubine> Title: Store 'n' Go® V3 USB 3.0 Drive - 8GB Black/Gray: Everyday USB Drives - USB Drives | Verbatim (at www.verbatim.com)
<tododoc> Wie bekomme ich technischen Daten von dem stick?
<tododoc> bezüglich random access optimiert 
<LetoThe2nd> tododoc: no idea.
 * jokrebel vermisst aber immer noch den Ubuntu-Bezug der aktuellen Themen.
<tododoc> jokrebel, welcher sticke ist am besten zum betreiben einen mediacenter (system: ubuntu)
<tododoc> wie kann ich die lese und schreibgeschwindigkeit eines sticke testen?
<jokrebel> tododoc: Hier gibts Hilfe bei aktuellen Problemen. Hardwareberatung und Vergleiche und für und wieder gehören wenn dann nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<tododoc> ok 
<adasz> Hallo :) ich habe ein problem mit den rechten nachdem ich ein samba ordner in der fstab eingebunden hab
<jokrebel> adasz: Beschreib das Problem. Fehlermeldungen? Nach welcher Anleitung bist Du vorgegangen?
<adasz> jokrebel: habe die anleitung von ubuntuusers, also es gibt keine fehlermeldung direkt nur ich habe keine schreibrechte nach der einbindung
<bekks> Welche Anleitung genau?
<bekks> Und wie sieht deine fstab genau aus?
<adasz> jokrebel: der ordner vor der einbindung hat den besitzer meines users, nachdem ich eingebunden hab ist der besitzer root
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du ganz genau?
<adasz> /[IP]/home/     /media/home   cifs auto,users,credentials=/home/adasz/.smbcredentials,rw  0 0
<adasz> bekks: benutzte kubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Völlig klar, warum das als root gemounted wird. :)
<adasz> bekks: hab diese anleitung benutzt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Eintrag-in-etc-fstab
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<adasz> bekks: wo liegt das problem?
<bekks> Das Problem liegt daran, dass in deinem fstab Eintrag der User und dessen Gruppe fehlen, dem das hinterher gehören soll. Also gehört es root.
<adasz> bekks: mir ist nicht bekannt das ich das in der fstab einstellen kann
<bekks> Mir schon :D
<bekks> Und das steht auch in exakt deinem Artikel.
<adasz> bekks: meinst du der vorletzte punkt mit uid,gid?
<bekks> Exakt.
<adasz> bekks: bisher hats geklappt :) danke
<noseeder> Ich habe bei mir vorhin gadmin-proftpd installiert. Nun habe ich einen virtuellen user per gadmin angelegt und ordnerrechte zu gewiesen. Allerdings bekomme ich stets die Fehlermeldung: no such user found from (clientIP) to :ffff: (hostip) Woran kann das liegen?
<bekks> proftpd? Grausam. Benutz vsftpd.
<bekks> Und wenn Du kein IPv6 verwendest, ist die Meldung auch klar - denn dein proftpd läuft wohl auf IPv6.
<noseeder> damit komme ich aber nun wirklich noch nicht klar.
<bekks> Womit?
<noseeder> vsftpd. habe mich daran anfangs versucht und mangels zeit zum einarbeiten in vsftpd und rechteverwaltung bin ich zu Proftpd gekommen (beschreibung in der Wiki.ubuntuusers liest sich sehr angenehm)
<bekks> proftpd ist um einiges komplizierter.
<noseeder> mir wurde das als einfacher (wegen der GUI ) angepriesen. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich noch nicht ganz der shell freund. (zu nach ist noch die Windows Zeit)
<bekks> Wenn Du die GUI benutzt, weisst Du nicht, was da im Hintergrund passiert, was wo eingestellt wird, und warum.
<bekks> Eine GUI sollte man bei Diensten, die man nach außen anbietet, erst dann verwenden, wenn man sehr genau weiß, was sie tut.
<noseeder> warum wird dann die GUI überhaupt in der wiki erwähnt wenn die eventuell schädlich ist?
<bekks> Wer hat was von schädlich gesagt?
<TheInfinity> noseeder: schädlich ist sie wenn sie teil von Xorg auf dem Server ist
<noseeder> hm
<TheInfinity> noseeder: FTP server werden tendenziell eher im rechenzentrum genutzt. und a hat Xorg eben nichts drauf zu suchen.
<noseeder> bei mir möchte ich eigentlich nur den ftp einsetzen weil ich ab und zu eins meiner erstellten videos für bekannte frei geben möchte und bei FTP wiederaufname von downloads möglich ist
<TheInfinity> noseeder: wenn das bei dir lokal aufm rechner ist ist das alles recht egal. da kannste den port danach einfach wieder dicht machen in deinem router
<TheInfinity> noseeder: rechner zu hause != rechner im rechenzentrum :)
<noseeder> rechner zu hause. 
<bekks> noseeder: Das ist genau so mit SFTP möglich, auf Deutsch SSH.
<bekks> Dazu braucht man keinen FTP Server.
<TheInfinity> bekks: bekannte sind für gewöhnlich DAUs. das ist nicht so praktikabel ;)
<noseeder> ssh nutze ich um an meine sachen zu bekommen
<sysdef> .o( SSH ist deutsch? )
<noseeder> vorallem liegen die daten unter /mnt/Daten/Download/ und die wollen mir auch ab und zu was geben das soll unter /mnt/Daten/Neues/ bedeutet bei Download sollen die keine schreibrechte haben.
<sysdef> TheInfinity: man kann auch sachen per SFTP bereit stellen die sich andere per ftp/http runter laden. den webspace oeffentlich frei zu geben (ftp passwort verteilen) ist dagegen nicht sinnvoll
<TheInfinity> sysdef: er will ja seine private kiste zum verteilen nutzen. nix professionelles. :)
<noseeder> richtig :-)
<sysdef> die meissten offenen spam/warez kisten sind nicht professionell
<TheInfinity> sysdef: soweit ich das verstanden habe hat er kein server im rechenzentrum
<noseeder> ist zwar ein (recht unbewachter rechner) aber steht bei mir zu hause. (Mediacenter mit integriertem Samba und Lokalem Web server)
<sysdef> richtig, private rechner zu hause werden ja nie zweckentfremdet von crackern. ich vergass
<sysdef> *sigh*
<bekks> Warum auch. Die haben ja nicht die Bandbreite wie ein RZ. Völlig ungeeignet also, um von dort aus andere Rechner anzugreifen. m(
<sysdef> die spam-statistiken sagen was anderes
<noseeder> das es riskant ist irgendwelche ports frei zu geben ist mir bekannt.
<noseeder> Ftp port freigabe wird eh nur 2-3 tage offen sein dann geschlossen. Daher sehe ich nicht die große gefahr im Missbrauch.
<bekks> Das sind 3 Tage Scheunentor.
<bekks> Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.
<Guschtel> wie war das mit der durchschnittlichen infektionszeit von rechnern, die offen am netz sind? :D
<noseeder> welche alernative bleibt dann außer DVD um die Welt schicken?
<noseeder> weis ich nicht wie die durchscnittliche infektionszeit bei Ubuntu 12.04 ist
<bekks> noseeder: Es geht dabei nicht um Ubuntu - deswegen ist das auch OT.
<bekks> Und wenn man einen Rechner vernünftig absichert, ist das auch kein Problem.
<noseeder> dann stürze ich mich mal auf die manpages und wikis.
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich habe eine ext4-Platte, die gerade frisch aufgesetzt wurde(Part.Tabelle alles neu aufgesetzt), und ich kann auch Dateien Problemlos darauf kopieren usw, aber fsck zeigt mir mehr unendlich fehler an
<jokrebel> LuGiX: Dann lass mal das fsck aus ner Live-Umgebung drüberlaufen. Und schau mal nach den SMART-Werten. UND vor allem - mach vorher Backups.
<LuGiX> Diese Platte soll ja die Backup-Platte werden
<bekks> Machst du das fsck während die Platte mounted ist?
<LuGiX> nein
<jokrebel> Na ob ne Platte die nach dem neu aufsetzten schon massig Fehler zeigt ein gutes Backup-Ziel ist sei mal dahingestellt.
<bekks> jokrebel +1
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: badblocks ist bei so nem verhalten auch pflicht
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: plane je nach größe der platte 2, 3 tage ein.
<LuGiX> wieso sollte die Platte so viele badblocks haben? die ist Kaufneu
<bekks> Wieso sollte sie dann keine haben?
<bekks> Prüf es, dann weisst Du es.
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: alternativ erstmal SMART werte testen, anbindung testen, andere anbindung ausprobieren, ...
<bekks> Konkrete Fehler wären auch interessant.
<LuGiX> sagen wir, er meint, dass so gut wie jedes INode entweder hin oder am falschen platz ist
<bekks> "entweder hin oder am falschen Platz ist" - habe ich nonch NIE gehört von fsck.
<bekks> Was ist eine der konkreten, exakten Fehlermeldungen?
<bekks> Und nicht das, was du meinst, was die Meldung ist.
<LuGiX> hier das paste von smart: http://pastebin.com/Qu0ta75w
<kubine> Title: root@SERVER:/# smartctl -A /dev/sdc smartctl 5.41 2011-06-09 r3365 [x86_64-linu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> Und heir ein hunderstel der Fehler: http://pastebin.com/4UnDHPfd
<kubine> Title: root@SERVER:/# fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sdc e2fsck 1.42 (29-Nov-2011) fsck.ext4: Grou - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> LuGiX: Und die Ausgabe von "mount" bitte.
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: du hast n fsck auf ne hdd gemacht, nicht auf ne partition? wtf?
<bekks> chrchrchr.
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: du willst GANZ dringend den unterschied zwischen partition und festplatte lernen. jetzt. das hatten wir doch eben schon. Oo
<bekks> Soviel zu dem Thema von vorhin, als es darum ging, dass man ein mkfs nicht auf eine Platte, sondern auf eine Partition macht, wenn man denn unbedingt eine Partitionstabelle haben will.
<bekks> "Ich verstehe" war da glatt gelogen. *scnr*
<LuGiX> Ich erstelle sie ejtzt neu und paste euch ein fsck auf /dev/sdc1
<bekks> Was erstellst du neu?
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: mach das bitte schrittweise. ERST partitionstabelle und partititonen neu. DANN dateisystem(e) neu. DANN fsck. und bitte ausgabe von allem in n nopaste.
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/jZ5s5LUd
<kubine> Title: root@SERVER:/# parted GNU Parted 2.3 Using /dev/sda Welcome to GNU Parted! Ty - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und die Ausgabe von "mount" bitte in einem pastebin.
<TheInfinity> bekks: wäre auch meine frage gewesen. :)
<LuGiX> so? http://pastebin.com/vX8ak1gj
<kubine> Title: root@SERVER:/# mount -v /backup/ /dev/sdc1 on /backup type ext4 (rw) root@SERV - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: nein. einfach nur mount. ohne was.
<bekks> Reicht schon.
<bekks> Sehr offensichtlich ist /dev/sdc1 mounted während Du das fsck machst.
<bekks> Selbst schuld, das Ding ist nun unrettbar kaputt.
<TheInfinity> bekks: naja, er darf alles neu machen. *g
<bekks> Eben. Zum vierten Mal. :)
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/UpKqEPLn
<kubine> Title: /dev/md2 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noex - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LuGiX> habe jetzt noch kein fsck gemacht
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: das nächste mal nach dem erstellen des dateisystems die ausgabe von mount anschauen.
<LuGiX> also nach mkfs.ext4?
<TheInfinity> ja
<bekks> vor mkfs schon.
<bekks> mkfs auf eine mounted partition zerballert das Ding auch.
<anatolbroder> Ich habe unter 11.10 den Benutzernamen benutzer1 gehabt. Entsprechend hieß mein Verzeichnis /home/benutzer1/ Dann habe ich das neue 12.04 installiert mit dem  Benutzernamen benutzer2. Der Inhalt von /home/benutzer1/ wurde nach /home/benutzer2/ kopiert. Jetzt haben manche Anwendungen wie Banshee den alten absoluten Pfad zu Daten. Das funktioniert nicht richtig. War ich zu sprunghaft oder sollten die Anwendungen eigentlich den rela
<anatolbroder> tiven Pfad innerhalb eines Benutzers merken?
<bekks> anatolbroder: Ersteres.
<bekks> Die Anwendungen müssen sich keine relativeb Pfade merken, die können auch absolute Pfade verwenden, was sie meistens auch tun.
<LuGiX> so:
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/hBiXU1vC
<kubine> Title: Model: ATA WDC WD10JPVT-00A (scsi) Disk /dev/sdc: 1000GB Sector size (logical/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<anatolbroder> bekks: danke.
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: das ist nach mkfs - oder vor?
<LuGiX> dafür
<LuGiX> davor
<TheInfinity> Oo
<LuGiX> ich habe nur mit parted gpt erstellt und die ext4-partition
<anatolbroder> Weiter geht’s mit 12.04. Liferea meint jetzt, wenn ich auf den Titel eines Artikels klicke: »Fatal: cannot retrieve browser command!« Wenn ich mit der Maus drüberfahre, sehe ich in der Statuszeile den richtigen Link. Ich kann grundsätzlich von Liferea aus keine Links öffnen, es erscheint nur die oben genannte Fehlermeldung.
<bekks> LuGiX: Warum eigentlich ausgerechnet ein GPT label? Und dazu noch eine unaligned Partition?
<LuGiX> Welches label sollte ich denn lieber nehmen?
<bekks> Warum nimmst Du denn ein GPT-Label?
<bekks> Das muss ja einen Grund haben.
<LuGiX> Ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich mit den verschiedenen labels nicht genau aus, habe gelesen das das das neuste sein soll 
<bekks> Und welche Label verwendest Du auf den Platten unter deinem Software-RAID?
<LuGiX> auch gpt
<bekks> Hat dein Rechner EFI?
<LuGiX> Was genau ist EFI?
<LuGiX> bzw wie sehe ich ob ich das habe?
<bekks> Wen Du es hättest, wüsstest Du es. :)
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<kubine> Title: Unified Extensible Firmware Interface – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Du hast kein UEFI, und du brauchst auch kein GPT Label.
<bekks> Das mkfs hast du gemacht, was ist nun der nächste Schritt?
<LuGiX> mom, so schnell kann ich gar net schreiben
<LuGiX> also der fehler war das ich mit parted eine ext4 partition bereits erstellt habe (ja, mit mkpart geht es irgendwie trotzdem), und dann mit mkfs,ext4 trotzdem nochmal drüber bin. ich habe jetzt mit parted ein gpt label und eine ext4 erstellt, konnte das ganze ins fstab und fsck hat nicht gemeckert. 
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> Dein Fehler war, dass du a) mkfs auf sdc hast laufen lassen, statt auf sdc1, dass dann korrigiert hast, und dann b) fsck auch wieder auf sdc statt sdc1 losgelassen hast.
<bekks> Das hatte alles nichts mit parted zu tun.
<LuGiX> Genau das wollte ich dich nochmal fragen: Wieso zerschiesst man sich die Platte, wenn man fsck auf /dev/sdc laufen lässt, bzw was macht der dann mit der?
<bekks> fsck geht davon aus, dass dort ein valides Dateisystem existiert.
<bekks> Das ist aber nicht der Fall, weil am Anfang von sdc der MBR, Partitionstabelle und der Superblock des Dateisystem von sc1 liegen.
<bekks> Also wird fleissig korrigiert, mit den völlig falschen Daten.
<bekks> Deswegen lernt man den Unterschied zwischen Datenträger und Partition.
<LuGiX> Jetzt verstehe ich das ganze, er versucht also da wo die platte anfängt, und nicht die partition an sich, fehler zu korrigieren, und zerschießt dann den MBR
<LuGiX> also welche zu korrigieren wo keine
<LuGiX> existieren
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Er zerschiesst nicht den MBR, er zerschiesst alles auf dem DATENTRÄGER, weil du sdc und nicht sdc1 benutzt hast.
<LuGiX> Danke schön, ich denke ich werde dieses programm nie wieder auf einen datenträger ansetzen :)
<LuGiX> was heißt ich denk - ich WERDE
<LuGiX> achso - welches label verwende ich denn dann am besten?
<bekks> MSDOS. Wie vorher auch immer.
<LuGiX> im nachhinein kann ich labels nicht mehr ändern oder?
<bekks> Nö.
<LuGiX> Ok, dann bekommt die backup zumindest msdos
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> hm
<DreamThief> gpt ist nur notwendig bei sehr großen platten
<LuGiX> ab welcher größe?
<DreamThief> und wenn man mit EFI booten will
<DreamThief> ich glaube, größer als 2 TB. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage.
<bekks> Ja, erst ab 2TB ist das notwendig.
<LuGiX> also laut der seite hat gpt aber viele vorteile gegenüber den älteren: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GUID_Partition_Table
<kubine> Title: GUID Partition Table - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<DreamThief> LuGiX: technisch gesehen spricht nichts dagegen, dass du gpt verwendest.
<DreamThief> du musst dir dessen nur bewusst sein und entsprechend anders damit umgehen
<bekks> LuGiX: Nenn mir doch mal einen der Vorteile mit deinen Worten :)
<bekks> Es ist zuhause de facto völlig egal, ob man GPT verwendet oder nicht.
<LuGiX> Es scheint die Partitionstabelle als Backup am ende des datenträgers vorhanden zu sein
<bekks> Wenn Du dir die mit parted zerschiesst, wird das Backup auch zerlegt. :)
<LuGiX> aber zumindest kling es gut *lol*
<Klauser> Hallo liebe leute, ich suche eine Software womjit man ein USB stick Bootfähoig mach mit der xp iso. Kennt einer was
<bekks> XP kann nicht von einem USB Stick booten. Und das hat auch nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun. :)
<Klauser> bekks, doch unter windows gibt es diverse software die das automatisch erledigen
<LuGiX> Moment, es ist aber von einem stick aus installierbar
<Klauser> <LuGiX genau das suche ich
<LuGiX> Klauser: Es gab da mal ein tool für, habe ich selbst mal benutzt aber ewig her, mit dem kannst du das umwandeln aber keine ahnung mehr wie das heisst, evtl. google fragen: "windows xp vom usb stick installieren"
<Klauser> Mit unetbootin startet erdie iso nicht, 
<Klauser> LuGiX: ja googel habe ich schon befragt nur windows TOOLZ
<LuGiX> achso du willst das ganze unter ubuntu machen..?
<Klauser> ja
<Klauser> :)
<LuGiX> puh, da hab ichs noch nie probiert kenne da auch nur unetbootin
<Klauser> Ich glaueb das kann keiner
<Klauser> haha
<LuGiX> ist auch selten das jemand der linux hat sich damit eine windows-installation basteln will, schätze ich
<Klauser> Unter windows gibt es x toolz die das Automatisch erledigen
<bullgard6> Wann beginnt für Tagebuch über Aktivitäten »Abends«?
<Klauser> Ist fßr ein Kunden... ein auftrag
<Klauser> naja Vmware xp install und dann Tollz
<Klauser> ....
<beaver74> bullgard6, sollte sich in den Optionen einstellen lassen.. ich kenne 'Tagebuch' allerdings nicht, so war es aber bei anderen Programmen
<bullgard6> beaver74: Ich guck mal.
<tododoc> Ich habe eine onboard soundkarte, wo kann ich ihm sagen das er 5.1 ausgeben soll. 
<ppq> tododoc: es gibt so einen audio-einstellungsdialog, da geht das. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> tododoc: oder mit der konfigurationsdatei da, siehe wiki
<tododoc> ppa hatte besten die netz installier cd genommen da hatte ich 5.1 
<tododoc> ppa jetzt habe ich von der normalen 64bit version installiert und trotz Modifikation nur 2.0
<subz3r0> hmm?
<tododoc> ja so schau ich auch 
<subz3r0> einfach oben rechts auf das soundsymbol, klangeinstellugnen -> Hardware
<subz3r0> Da kannste dann nen Profil wählen. Also sollte so sein :)
<tododoc> ja kenn ich auch so 
<tododoc> bei analog kann ich auf 5.1 umstellen 
<tododoc> aber bei digital nicht.
<tododoc> Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cedar HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5400/6300 Series]
<dreamon__> Hat mir jemand nen Tip? Jeden USB stick den ich reinstecke und was darauf kopieren möchte. Erscheint eine Meldung das er schreibgeschützt sei. (kopiere mit nautilus)
<Pilatus> dreamon__: ls -la /media/
<Pilatus> Stimmen die Rechte evtl nicht ?
<dreamon__> Pilatus, drwx------  2 dreamon    dreamon      8192 Jul 29 16:53 PQSERVICE
<subz3r0> "hardware-lock" ? :>
<dreamon__> subz3r0, Nein, konnte mit geparted tadellos partitionieren.. auch andere Sticks gehen nicht.. ich werd mal neustart machen.
<LuGiX> Hallo! Bei mir liegt unter /proc die Datei "kcore", die wohl 128T groß sein soll?
<ppq> LuGiX: /proc ist kein echtes dateisystem, sondern nur eine abbildung, mach dir keine sorgen
<LuGiX> achso oay
<LuGiX> mit welchem tool kann ich unter linux meine komplette platte backupen?
<subz3r0> dd
<ppq> da hast du ne sehr große auswahl
<Pilatus> dd / rsync 
<ppq> ist letztlich geschmackssache
<LuGiX> habs mit rsync gerade versucht, aber er wollte alles in /proc kopieren :P
<ppq> !backup > LuGiX 
<kubine> LuGiX: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<DreamThief> ausnahmen setzen ...
<ppq> guck mal dort rein
<subz3r0> LuGiX, nimm luckybackup. ist nen frontend für rsync. einfach zu bedienen und komfortable...
<dreamon> Nach reboot, konnte ich nun wieder normal auf die Usb-Sticks kopieren.(zur Info)
<LuGiX> luckybackup alles klar, danke
<LuGiX> subz: ich habe kein X-System
<subz3r0> dann rsync oder dd :)
<subz3r0> dachte hättest es gern mit gui
<subz3r0> lies dir einfach mal den artikel von weiter oben durch. müssten auch einige scripts dabei sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre
<ppq> LuGiX: mach das backup von einer live-cd aus, wenn du dd nimmst. dafür müssen die dateisysteme nämlich ausgehängt sein, sonst gibt es unschöne effekte
<ppq> aber ja, es gibt bessere methoden als dd
<LuGiX> danke danke, aber ich nehm jetzt rsync, das zeigt unter dem terminal alles sehr komfortabel an während dem kopieren
<ppq> jo
<LuGiX> da kann ich schon mehrere quellen angeben und ein ziel? also rsync /home/bla/wichtig /home/blubb/wichtig /backup/ziel
<DreamThief> man rsync ;)
<subz3r0> LuGiX, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<kubine> Title: How to Backup Linux? 15 rsync Command Examples (at www.thegeekstuff.com)
<subz3r0> bbl
<bekks> LuGiX: /dev /proc /sys /run gehören nicht in ein Backup.
<bekks>  /tmp auch nicht.
<anatolbroder> Ist Avconv das neue Ffmpeg? Konnte das alte Ffmpeg nicht nach x264 umwandeln? Ich dachte, ich hätte es vor über einem Jahr gemacht. Jetzt kann ich den Kodek nur lesen. Gibt es einen Grund für die Entfernung?
<TheInfinity> anatolbroder: vermutlich gpl variante vs. non gpl variante
<anatolbroder> TheInfinity: ärgerlich.
<tododoc> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller Probleme mit Digital 5.1
<jokrebel> aha?
<TheInfinity> anatolbroder: x264 ist eben ein properitäter codec mit nem haufen patenten
<tododoc> Er bieten mir nur an das ich zwischen analog und digital umschalten kann, bei analog kann ich auf 5.1 umstellen, jedoch bekommt ich das 5.1 nicht bei digital 
<tododoc> ich bekomme ton über den optical out, halt nur in stereo 
<tododoc> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<anatolbroder> TheInfinity: ich weiß. Das Blöde ist, dass es mal ging. Dann halt ohne mp4.
<DreamThief> ähm ...
<DreamThief> tododoc: du verwechselst da was
<tododoc> Ich versuche nicht mal einen Satz zu bilden. Nicht lachen (Insider).
<DreamThief> digital, was vermutlich spdif über cinch oder toslink ist, sendet erst mal nur raw pcm daten.
<DreamThief> stereo.
<TheInfinity> anatolbroder: dann hattest du damals ein anderes ffmpeg
<TheInfinity> anatolbroder: medibuntu hat da zum beispiel ffmpeg versionen die ... nun ... lizenzrechtlich etwas fraglich sind.
<tododoc> Gestern habe ich Ubuntu 64bit netzinstaller genutzt und ich konnte unter Einstellung meine boxen testen 
<DreamThief> 5.1 über toslink geht nur, wenn du intern eine virtuelle 5.1 karte hast, die von anwendungen angesprochen wird, und deren eingangssignal man im hintergrund transparent nach AC3 (dilby digital) oder DTS wandelt.
<anatolbroder> TheInfinity: das war ganz sicher die normale Version, die ich mit apt-get intalliert hatte.
<DreamThief> nur über solche formate geht das technisch überhaupt.
<tododoc> jetzt mit dem ubuntu 64bit installier gibt er mir nicht mal die boxen 
<DreamThief> bandbreite von toslink ist zu gering, um mehr als 2 kanäle unkomprimiert zu übertragen.
<DreamThief> bzw. ersetze toslink durch spdif
<DreamThief> ich wüsste nicht, wie du unter linux das genannte bewerkstelligen könntest
<tododoc> DreamThief, mom, ich habe eine intern 5.1 karte mit optical out 
<tododoc> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<DreamThief> ja, hilft dir nur nichts
<bekks> tododoc: Mit dem Installer kann man keinerlei Boxen testen. Und nach der Installation ist das System identisch. Die Installer sind unterschiedliche Arten das selbe System zu installieren.
<DreamThief> weil es exakt das ist, was ich gerade beschrieben habe.
<DreamThief> no way
<tododoc> ok jetzt noch mal langsam bitte damit ich es auch verstehe
<tododoc> ich konnte gestern meinen sub ansteuern 
<bekks> tododoc: Die Installationsvariante ist egal, das System ist nach der Installation identisch.
<tododoc> bekks, ok 
<tododoc> bekks, kann es sein, das ich alsa genommen habe 
<bekks> Woher soll ich das wissen? :D
<bekks> Aber rein technisch wird dir auch das nichts bringen, wie DreamThief gerade dargelegt hat.
<tododoc> DreamThief, bekks ok noch mal technisch 
<tododoc> ich habe die intern karte und dahinter mein dtv system, wieso kann ich nicht mein 5.1 nutzen 
<tododoc> dts
<tododoc> die ps3 geht doch auch nur mit optical out in die anlage und kann dts
<DreamThief> ganz einfach: weil es unter linux keine möglichkeit gibt, live 5.1 sound nach dts zu konvertieren und dann per toslink an deinen receiver zu übertragen.
<DreamThief> ja, die kann dts live
<DreamThief> wie immer ist das eine lizenzfrage
<tododoc> Ok und wenn ich jetzt kein dts sondern nur dolby nutzen möchte 
<DreamThief> irgendwer müsste dafür nutzungsrechte an geschützten patenten erwerben.
<DreamThief> sowohl für dd, als auch dts.
<DreamThief> und das ganze dann entsprechend als open source software implementieren
<tododoc> ich kann meine sub und meinen center also nur über analog ansteuern 
<DreamThief> was schon ziemlich unmöglich sein dürfte-
<DreamThief> japp.
<DreamThief> so ist das, leider
<DreamThief> ich hab mich an dem problem schon vor mahreren jahren abgearbeitet
<DreamThief> das resultat war extrem beschissen.
<DreamThief> ich hab mir am ende ne externe encoder box gekauft
<tododoc> den habe ich ja auch 
<tododoc> die pioneer reciver
<tododoc> der 
<DreamThief> encoder sagte ich
<DreamThief> das, was du hast, ist ein decoder
<tododoc> ok 
<tododoc> ich habe keine analogen Kabel da nur optical, wieso konnte ich gestern mein center und sub ansteuern 
<tododoc> war das errechnet dd aus einen stereo Signal 
<DreamThief> hm.
<tododoc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/145052/xbmc-passthrough-audio-and-pulse
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - XBMC Passthrough Audio and Pulse - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tododoc> xvmc biete ja auch 5.1 an bei optical 
<tododoc> DreamThief, kann ich über spdif out 5.1 ansteuern ?
<DreamThief> ja, aber nur, wenn die soundquelle, die du ausgeben willst, bereits als ac3 oder dts vor liegt.
<DreamThief> also ne DVD z.b.
<DreamThief> oder ein guter dvd rip oder ein sonstiges video, das eine ac3 oder dts tonspur enthält.
<tododoc> ok wie stelle ich um, das er spdif nimmt und nicht optical 
<DreamThief> das ist doch das gleiche ...
<jokrebel> Noggo: Fertig mit rein/raus?
<tododoc> DreamThief, Nochmal zum mitschreiben, wenn ich unter linux 5.1 nutzen möchte, das geist alles boxen einzeln ansteuern wir muss ich analog an das soundsystem gehen 
<tododoc> zz
<tododoc> wenn ich auf digital stelle, dann sagt mit ubuntu ich kann nur stereo 
<DreamThief> exactly.
<tododoc> ich heul gleich 
<bekks> Warum?
<tododoc> weil ich keine analogen Kabel mehr habe 
<bekks> Die kann man ab morgen 09:00 wieder kaufen.
<tododoc> ich bin gerade froh das mein Verstärker noch analog hat 
<PBeck> hi
<star314> Auf einem meiner Computer scheint die Integration von sudo in the graphische Oberfläche nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Wenn ich beispielsweise die Rechte eines Users ändern möchte, dann gehe ich zu Administration -> Users & Groups. Klicke ich dort auf "Advanced Settings" dann passiert gar nichts.
<star314> Normalerweise sollte ein Fenster aufpoppen und nach dem Passwort fragen damit ein sudo-Kommando abgesetzt werden kann.
<bekks> gksu, nicht sudo :)
<star314> ok, gksu. :)
<bekks> Wenn da nichts passiert, dann darf der User das wohl nicht - hast du das mal kontrolliert?
<star314> Wenn ich users-admin in einem Terminalfenster starte und auf "Advanced Settings" klicke, dann erscheint keine Fehlermeldung.
<tododoc> bekks, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung durch die Auslagerung kann ich jetzt auch mit dem langsamen stick arbeiten 
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<star314> Also nichts von Permission denied.
<star314> oder irgendeiner brauchbaren Fehlermeldung
 * jokrebel hatte das aber auch schon ab und an, dass die Passwortabfrage nicht kam und das ganze dann natürlich auch nicht durchlief…
<star314> jokrebel: Ja, das ist ärgerllich.
<star314> Ohne Fehlermeldung tappt man im dunklen.
<star314> Mit "sudo users-admin" im Terminal und Passworteingabe funktioniert es.
<jokrebel> star314: Meist ging es aber beim 2ten Anlauf. Also einfach das ganze nochmal versuchen …
<DreamThief> und gksudo? ^
<star314> Habe es schon gefühlte 2^10 x probiert.
<star314> DreamThief: Moment, ich probiere.
<star314> DreamThief: Damit kommt keine Passwortabfrage, aber ich kann auf die Option zugreifen.
<star314> Alles sehr dubios
<DreamThief> ...
<star314> Ich close mal die Session.
<DreamThief> du bist sicher, dass der user in der /etc/sudoers keinen eintrag für NOPASSWD hat?
<star314> Ja, hat er nicht.
<star314> Habe ich gerade gecheckt.
<star314> Mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass ich meinen USB-Stick als User nicht mounten kann. Er sagt immer Permission denied, obwohl bei dem User die Option "Allow access external storage devices automatically".
<star314> aktiviert ist.
<star314> OK, es ist mir gelungen das Problem einzugrenzen.
<star314> Ich glaub' jetzt wird es doch anspruchsvoller. :)
<star314> Wenn ich direkt vor dem Computer sitze, dann funktioniert es.
<star314> D.h. es poppt das Fenster zur Passworteingabe auf. Wenn ich aber den Computer über einen NX-Session fernsteuere, dann funktioniert es nicht.
<bekks> star314: Moment. Ich probier das mal. :) "Zufällig" habe ich hier das exakte Setup stehen :)
<star314> Ich google gerade nach nx session gksudo
<star314> Ha, ich glaub' ich habe den Fehler eingegrenzt.
<star314> NX verwendet für den Verbindungsvorgang den User "nx", authentifiziert sich aber unter dem angegeben (anderen) Benutzer und Passwort. 
<star314> Ich schätze man muss auch dem nx-User die entsprechenden Rechte geben.
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Jein :)
<star314> bekks: OK, und wie funktioniert es dann richtig? :)
<bekks> Die Verbindung von nxclient zu nxserver läuft als User nx, die Verbindung von nxserver zu Zielhost verwendet zur Authentifizierung die Daten die Du mitgibst.
<bekks> Beide Verbindungen laufen aber als User nx.
<star314> ok, dann liege ich doch mit meiner Annahme, dass ich dem User nx die entsprechenden Rechte geben muss richtig.
 * star314 probiert das mal aus
<pc-world> Ich hab ein Bash-Script, das sich am Ende mit "kill 0" selbst tötet, das funktioniert auch fein, wenn ich das Script über ein Terminal ausführe.
<pc-world> Wenn ich das Script allerdings in einem Starter in meinem Gnome2-Panel ablege, wird, sobald "kill 0" aufgerufen wird, das ganze System gekillt.
<pc-world> Hätte jemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<bekks> Ich würde das eher so sehen, dass das völlig egal ist, welche Rechte der nx user hat.
<bekks> "kill 0"? Was soll das tun, und wo ist das dokumentiert?
<bekks> Es tötet die PID "0" - und das ist meistens echt schlecht. :)
<Loetmichel> HARHAR
<pc-world> "kill 0" soll so viel ich weiß die eigene Prozessstruktur killen
<Loetmichel> die will man nicht killen
<DreamThief> woher weisst du das denn? ^
<star314> plugdev sollte die richtige Gruppe sein.
<bekks> pc-world: kill 0 killt das gesamte System.
<bekks> pc-world: Einer der vierzig Wege das System zu töten.
<pc-world> und wenn ich das Bashscript in einem Terminal ausführe, wird mit "kill 0" nur das Bashscript und alle Subprozesse gekillt
<bekks> pc-world: Nochmal: kill 0 killt die PID 0. Das möchte man nicht.
<star314> OK, mir reicht es vorerst. Ich fahre nach Hause. Bis später.
<pc-world> bekks: aber wenn ich das Script vom Terminal ausführe, ist PID 0 so viel ich weiß das Bashscript selbst
<pc-world> Wie könnte ich sonst vom Script aus das Script selbst und alle Subprozesse killen?
<fbausch> pc-world: mal mit exit versucht?
<pc-world> fbausch: exit killt nur das Script selbst, nicht die Subprozesse
<DreamThief> pc-world: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/392022/best-way-to-kill-all-child-processes
<kubine> Title: linux - Best way to kill all child processes - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<bekks> pc-world: Unsinn.
<DreamThief> das, was du machst, ist bullshit
<bekks> pc-world: Eine PID ändert sich nicht. PID 0 ist immer PID 0.
<DreamThief> und wird nie das tun, was du uns hier versuchst weiss zu machen.
<DreamThief> wenn, dann musst du die negative PID des parent prozesses nehmen.
<DreamThief> starte dein bashscript, finde dessen PID, speichere die zwischen
<DreamThief> und dann für nen kill auf die negative pid aus
<fbausch> pc-world: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2618403/how-to-kill-all-subprocesses-of-shell
<DreamThief> *führ
<kubine> Title: bash - How to kill all subprocesses of shell? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<pc-world> bekks: DreamThief: "wait $! && kill 0" ist am Ende vom Bashscript. Und wenn ich das Bashscript per Terminal über "./myscript" ausführe, werden durch das "kill 0" bei mir definitiv nur die Subprozesse gekillt
<pc-world> die Links schau ich mir gleich an - (das "kill 0" hatte ich auch über Google gefunden...)
<bekks> Unsinn.
<pc-world> bekks: wieso Unsinn?
<bekks> Laut "man kill" ist 0 die PID, die man zu töten gedenkt.
<bekks> Und eine PID ändert sich nicht, je nachdem in welcher Shell/terminal/whatever man ist.
<DreamThief> pc-world: weil das von dir definierte verhalten unter linux so nicht definiert ist.
<pc-world> DreamThief: ich habe es nicht so definiert, es ist einfach so bei mir... (und ich nehme mal an, auf allen Linux)
<DreamThief> es kann durchaus sein, dass es andere unix systeme gibt, wo das so interpretiert wird, aber mir ist das nicht bekannt.
<DreamThief> pc-world: dem ist nicht so.
<DreamThief> definitiv nicht.
<pc-world> DreamThief: willst du behaupten, dass mein Ubuntu eine Scheinverkleidung hat und dahinter ein Windows 95 steckt?
<bekks> pc-world: Wir wollen Dir sagen, dass das von dir definierte VErhalten unter Linux einfach nicht zutrifft.
<bekks> Unter HPUX, Solaris und AIX ist das ebenfalls nicht so wie von Dir beschrieben.
<pc-world> bekks: ich glaube das auch. Aber hier ist ein Beispielcode:
<pc-world> #/bin/bash
<pc-world> sleep 1000 &
<pc-world> kill 0
<pc-world> mit vi eingetippt, gespeichert, und das Script über mein "GNOME-Terminal 2.32.0"/Bash ausgeführt
<bekks> Für das mal als root aus.
<bekks> Und danach diskutieren wir das nochmal.
<pc-world> "ps aux" liefert kein sleep mehr
<pc-world> als root kann es gut sein, dass es was andres macht :D
<bekks> Auch als User.
<pc-world> bekks: was bin ich dann sonst, wenn kein User?
<bekks> Es killt Dir "nur" deine Shell, weil man mit Userrechten PID nicht killen darf.
<bekks> root.
<bekks> s/PID/PID 0/
<pc-world> okay, das erklärt dann, dass das gnome2-Panel andere Rechte hat und deswegen alles, bzw. eben Gnome gekillt wird (weil es die Rechte hat, Gnome zu killen)
<bekks> Dennoch ist das von Dir beschriebene Verhalten einfach falsch, sondern ein Sonderfall aufgrund fehlender Rechte zum Töten der PID 0.
<pc-world> bekks: das ist mir klar, genau deswegen bin ich in diesen IRC-Channel gegangen, um zu fragen, wie ich es richtig machen kann...
<pc-world> danke für die Hilfe, folgendermaßen scheint es nun "richtig" zu laufen:
<pc-world> test -z "`jobs -p`" || kill `jobs -p`
<subz3r0> --> #bash <--
<WasserDragoon> hi meine webcam funktioniert nicht habe das asus ux31a-r4003v und ubuntu 12.04 lts
<radonky> ich habe ein Problem und zwar habe ich bei meinem Apache2 Webser ein Verzeichniss mit htaccsess freigegeben aber ich kan nicht darauf zugreifen
<dAnjou> radonky: fällt aus
<WasserDragoon> radonky: ich denke da bist du in #httpd besser aufgehoben
<dAnjou> radonky: debian is debian
<radonky> okay mach mich dahin
<blackberry> Guten Abend alle zusammen
<blackberry> Kennt sich hier jemand mit LIRC aus
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-22
<Guest38637> morgen
<manu33> hab ein problem mit apt oder sowas ,.. http://s14.directupload.net/images/130722/upljbhxb.png
<LetoThe2nd> manu33: kannst du mal die ausgaben von "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" in ein pastebin legen?
<manu33> grne
<manu33> http://pastebin.com/K8PSvZii
<kubine> Title: OK http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg OK http://de.archive.ubuntu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> wenn ich jetzt raten müsste, würde ichs mal mit deaktivierten backports versuchen (ist aber wirklich ausdrücklich geraten!!)
<manu33> den ?
<manu33> eb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main universe multiverse
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> jo
<manu33> hab sie auskommentiert
<manu33> aber ausgabe ist noch die gleiche sehe ich,...
<LetoThe2nd> hm, schade.
<manu33> soll es auskommentiert bleiben ?
<LetoThe2nd> nene, kannst eigentlich shon wieder mit rein nehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> ist leider nicht gerade eins von meinen spezialgebieten... vielelicht einfach nach dem mittagessen nochmal fragen. :/
<manu33> na gut schade
<manu33> trozdem dnke erstmal
<LetoThe2nd> viel glück
<LetoThe2nd> geser: weil ich dich gerade in UDO online gesehen hab... sagt dir das was?
<geser> manu33: aus welcher Quelle hast du das linux-image-generic (Meta-)Paket installiert?
<geser> wenn du das Paket auf die Version aus precise-security (oder precise-updates) downgradest, dann sollte es wieder gehen
<manu33> geser:  ist mir nicht bewusst gewesen,... hab einfach ne update gemacht,... vielleicht ist doch etwa mit meiner source.list nicht tichtig
<geser> packe mal bitte die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy linux-image-generic" in ein pastebin
<manu33> http://pastebin.com/cbGS6qta
<kubine> Title: linux-image-generic: Installiert: 3.2.0.49.59 Kandidat: 3.2.0.49.59 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<manu33> @ geser 
<manu33> ich weiß garnicht wie ich nen downgrade anstellen soll 
<geser> sollte nicht nötig sein, ein "sudo apt-get -f install" sollte es beheben (es sollte das fehlende Paket installieren)
<manu33> ne das funzt leider nicht.... geser 
<geser> welche Ausgabe bekommst du da?
<manu33> http://pastebin.com/1eKEEZ71
<kubine> Title: Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> "Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar"
<k1l> manu33: mach mal ein "df -h"
<manu33> df ist okay,... 
<manu33> http://pastebin.com/k87qhDbw
<kubine> Title: /dev/mapper/Ubuntu--lvm-root 322M 242M 64M 80% / udev - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> manu33: 322mb für / ist bissel wenig, imho
<Geruchsfernsehen> manu33: vieleicht keine inodes mehr frei?
<stevieh1> da muss ein kernel update mal husten, dann geht es schief.
<Geruchsfernsehen> manu33: schon mla df -i gemacht?
<manu33> mhh ich hab keine manuelle partitionierung gemacht -.-
<manu33> villt solle ich nocheinmal neu installen :D
<manu33> aber dann sollte der installer von xubuntu nachgarbeitet werden :/
<manu33> muss mal kurz off
<Harald523> gibts ein Firefox PLugin, um die videos auf http://www.daserste.de/information/ratgeber-service/internet/sendung/wdr/2013/rginternet-200713-100.html downzuloaden?
<kubine> Title: Überwachung total? - Überwachung total? Das große Spionage-Experiment - Ratgeber: Internet - ARD | Das Erste (at www.daserste.de)
<stevieh1> Harald523: für die öffentlich rechtlichen mediatheken gibt es mediathek view
<LetoThe2nd> Harald523: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView
<kubine> Title: MediathekView › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> stevieh1, es ist aber nicht in der mediathekl drin
<stevieh1> Harald523: das ist in der mediathek
<buttermelted> hi bei den ubuntuforen, waren aber die passwörter alle schön gehasht und gesalted ja?
<Harald523> stevieh1, wo denn?
<stevieh1> tippst du orwell ein und findest es
<buttermelted> die haben nicht mein passwort oder?
<Harald523> tatsache. WAS für eine Verschlagwortung
<stevieh1> klickst du rechts in dem link den du gepostet hast und siehst den titel in der mediathek
<buttermelted> mmh ich glaub ich änder heute mal alle meine spaßwörter :D
<stevieh1> man sollte eh für alle webdienste getrennte passwörter generieren...
<buttermelted> stevieh1: wozu?
<buttermelted> ich mach überall identische passwörter für bspw. alle foren oder so
<buttermelted> von mir aus können die meinen hifi-forum.de account hacken
<buttermelted> oder sonstwas...
<buttermelted> ist nur wichtig wichtige dienste zu schätzen
<buttermelted> schützen
<UbuPhillup> buttermelted: und dann deine Mail-Account gleich mit
<LetoThe2nd> buttermelted: wenn du dem thema weiter nachgehen willst, bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic... danke
<buttermelted> UbuPhillup: wie soll das gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> (gilt auch für alle weiteren diskussionteilnehmer.)
<eav> hi
<eav> kann mir jmd sagen wieso ubuntu bei jedem start meine datenträger überprüft?
<eav> ist das normal?
<k1l> eav: wenn er fehler hat?
<eav> nein er findet nie was
<k1l> eav: oder rebootest du so selten? (alle x tage wird der automatisch gemacht)
<eav> nope
<eav> jeden tag
<stevieh1> mit tunefs kann man schauen, wie der check eingestellt ist.
<k1l> vielleicht fährt er nicht sauber runter?
<eav> tune2fs?
<eav> ja das herunter fahren wirkt für mich auch komisch
<eav> aber da ich neu in linux bin weiß ich nicht ob das herunter fahren ungewöhnlich ist oder nicht
<eav> es kommt immer eine konsole in der dann steht dass der pc in 5 sec oder so herunterfährt
<storagenewbie> Hallo Leute bin beim Überlegen ob ich einen neuen Storageserver mit 26TB Speicherplatz unter Ubuntuserver als LVM mit Ext4 oder mit XFS einrichten soll, welches der beiden Dateisysteme haltet ihr für sinnvoller? Bitte bräuchte euren Rat, danke
<FUZxxl> Moin moin
<FUZxxl> Ich habe versucht, auf meinem System die Locale de_DE iso-8859-1 zu erzeugen.
<FUZxxl> Also habe ich echo de_DE iso-8859-1 >/etc/locale.gen ; locale-gen ausgeführt.
<FUZxxl> Die Locale wurde aber nicht erzeugt. Was mache ich falsch?
<FUZxxl> Ich bin auf einem 12.10
<k1l> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen#nderung-der-Kodierung das würde ich mal abarbeiten
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FUZxxl> k1l: Vielen Dank!
<storagenewbie> Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich das wäre klasse!
<LetoThe2nd> storagenewbie: die wenigsten hier haben wirklich hands-on erfahrung mit entsprechend grossem speicher
<storagenewbie> oh ok könnt ihr mir vielleicht einen anderen irc channel empfehlen?
<LetoThe2nd> mir fällt keiner ein, und die suche nach "storage" auf freenode ist ergebnislos
<LetoThe2nd> als hausnummer würd ich sagen: nimm das womit du mehr erfahrung hast.
<LetoThe2nd> 26TB ist nicht völlig aus der welt von der grösse, und wenn du wirklich mal was dran fummeln musst ists besser die tools schon zu kennen.
<storagenewbie> hmm ok mal danke für die tipps mal die englischsprachigen ubuntu channel befragen vielleicht hat da wer ne idee
<dadrc> Ich hätte gesagt, wenn du nichts hast, was gegen ext4 spricht, nimm ext4. 
<brainwash> am besten direkt in #ubuntu-server
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: das ist die etwas direktere version dessen was ich gesagt hab ;)
<dadrc> Jo, war auch als unterstützendes Argument gedacht :)
<LetoThe2nd> brainwash: guter hinweis.
<alps> hi. ich hab nen problem mit snes9x-gtk. cpu-auslastung ist bei einigen spielen shcnell bei 100% und es friert ein. kann dann auch leider den prozess nicht killen. jemand ne idee, oder nen alternativen emu für snes?
<hameater> mednafen!!
<dadrc> alps, zsnes ist in den Paketquellen und funktioniert (zumindest bei mir) recht problemlos
<dadrc> ansonsten wär noch bsnes da, das kenn ich aber nicht weiter.
<alps> ok test ich mal an. achso ich möcht das ganze über xbmc laufen lassen mit dem rom collection browser. funktioniert auch erstmal soweit.
<alps> evtl. sind auch nur paar roms korrupt
<deem> alps: auf einem raspberry?
<alps> deem: nee. den hab ich zwar auch aber hab gelesen das wäre zu langsam.
<LetoThe2nd> dann wärs ja auch kein ubuntu....
<deem> alps: eben. atoms sind da aber auch nicht viel besser, je nachdem was da ausser dem xbmc und den snes emu noch so läuft
<alps> deem: naja core2duo 2,66GHz. muss schon gut ackern. nebenbei läuft halt xbmc, firerox, thunar.
<alps> ich sortier mal die scheinbar korrupten roms erstmal aus und scrape alles neu.
<storagenewbie> hi leute könnt ihr mir einen tipp geben für samba 4 wie ich das fehlerfrei installiere?
<LetoThe2nd> storagenewbie: natürlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<storagenewbie> hmm da steht nichts zu samba 4 :(
<LetoThe2nd> storagenewbie: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:jd2SvkWpRFEJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D2146198+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&lr=lang_en%7Clang_de
<LetoThe2nd> storagenewbie: natürlich in den details entsprechend der verwendeten ubuntu-version anpassen...
<storagenewbie> ok danke
<k1l> storagenewbie: also wenn du nichtmal den obersten hinweis auf der wiki seite liest wirds aber schwierig mit nem eigenem server
<nevchen> bis später
<Binaer> hi kann ich mit dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb das Ubuntu ISO einfach auf einen USB Stick schreiben? und davon booten?
<sdx23> Binaer: ja, bei den neueren geht das.
<Binaer> sdx23: o.k Danke 
<dreamon> Sollte ich besser doublecmd-qt oder doublecmd-gtk installieren?
<hameater> gtk.
<dreamon> hameater, Könntest du mir sagen warum? Nur das ich was dazulerne.
<hameater> weil ich gtk lieber mag?
<hameater> im ernst, das ist jacke wie hose
<hameater> immer diese toolkit anzis
<hameater> nazis
<dreamon> Achso. Ich dachte eines verträgt sich vielleicht besser mit Ubuntu
<hameater> lulz
<jokrebel> gtk ist soweit ich mich erinnere eher der Ubuntu-Standard
<hameater> jokrebel: sie werden wohl auch qt haben
<hameater> gibt ja unmengen an qt kram
<ring0> sobald man kde statt gnome nutzt, hat man auch mehr qt
<jokrebel> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK
<kubine> Title: GTK › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mateo> hallo und guten abend zusammen! Kann mir jemand vielleicht bei einem "Grub Error 15" weiterhelfen?
<deem> !frag > Mateo 
<kubine> Mateo: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<jokrebel> Mateo: Welche Grub-version? Welches Ubuntu?
<Mateo> Es hagelt einfach bei jedem Versuch Fehlermeldungen. Hab vor lauter Verzweiflung schon 3 Weizen geholt :/
<Mateo> jokrebel: 12.04, Grub Version hab ich keine Ahnung. Wie kann ich das nachschauen?
<hameater> das ist offtopic! requestiere ban!
<Fuchs> hameater: spiel woanders. 
<jokrebel> Mateo: Aus Erfahrung kann ich Dir versichern, dass Weizen eher schädlich für die Fehlerbehebung ist ;-)
<Mateo> jokrebel: Mag sein, aber es beruhigt :)
<Mateo> Es sind zwei Platten und ich befürchte dass da was schiefgegangen ist. Ich habe seltsamerweise keine grub.cfg und auch keine menu.lst. Irgendwie hab ich gar nichts... ausser Weizen.
<jokrebel> Mateo: Schau in /boot/grub ob Du eine menu.lst und/oder eine grub.cfg hast.
<Mateo> nur eine grubenv und eine gfxblacklist.txt
<jokrebel> Mateo: Auch auf der anderen Platte und deren Partitionen geschaut?
<Mateo> irgendwie ist da leer.
<bekks> Wie guckst du?
<Mateo> jokrebel: nein.
<Mateo> wie ich gucke? mit cd /boot/grub und ls?
<bekks> Hast du deine separate /boot Partition?
<Mateo> aehm, ich vermute.
<Mateo> sagt mir das fdisk?
<bekks> Nur wenn du dein Partitionslayout kennst.
<Mateo> ehrlich gesagt nein. Es sind zwei platten mit drei Partitionen.
<Mateo> Wie kann ich denn rausfinden was da genau partitioniert wurde und wo gebootet werden muss?
<Mateo> oje :|
<bekks> Du solltest wissen, was du partitioniert hast :)
<bekks> Jetzt heisst es dann: einzeln mounten und den Inhalt angucken.
<Mateo> Dachte auch das wüsste ich. hda1 mit zwei fat32 partitionen und aehm... sda2 mit swap partition und der root. Glaube ich zumindest
<Mateo> Ah, einzeln mounten?
<bekks> Glauben hilft da leider nicht. FAT32 kannst du ausschliessen. Swap auch.
<bekks> Und hda gibts schon sehr lange nicht mehr bei Ubuntu.
<Mateo> oh.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du da ganz genau?
<Mateo> 12.04?
<bekks> Das kennt kein hda mehr.
<jokrebel> Mateo: Live booten - alles einbinden und schauen wo boot/grub/grub.cfg zu finden ist.
<savethevinyl> http://www.kwoxer.de/tutorials/internet-relay-chat-irc/
<kubine> Title: Internet Relay Chat (IRC) - das kwoxt! Kostenlose Tutorials vom Profi (at www.kwoxer.de)
<Mateo> jokrebel: hab live gebootet. Aber das mounten klappt nicht irgendwie.
<bekks> savethevinyl: Das gehört hier nicht hin.
<bekks> Mateo: Wieso nicht?
<savethevinyl> sry bin neu hier war nur ausversehn ;)
<Mateo> "failed to mount, invalid argument"
<Mateo> fühle mich auch invalid irgendwie.
<bekks> Mateo: Und wie sollen erraten, welches Kommando du da ganz eintippst?
<bekks> *wir
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch, muss jetzt ins Bett. CU
<Mateo> Kann ich irgendwo nachsehen was ich mounten koennte?
<Mateo> danke jokrebel 
<bekks> Mateo: Wie genau versuchst Du zu mounten?
<Mateo> mit "sudo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt 
<bekks> Da ist offensichtlich ein sudo zuviel.
<Mateo> ja, das war ein Versehen.
<Mateo> Das hat auch scheinbar funktioniert.
<bekks> Schau halt nach, ob es funktioniert hat.
<Mateo> Jetzt nochmal nach der grub-Geschichte sehen?
<bekks> Jetzt erstmal nachschauen, was da überhaupt auf sda1 drauf ist.
<Mateo> Ist sda1 jetzt unter /dev zu finden?
<bekks> Die Frage ergibt keinen Sinn.
<bekks> Du hast vorhin: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ausgeführt. Wäre zu dem Zeitpunkt /dev/sda1 nicht existent gewesen, hättest du einen Fehler bekommen bei der Ausführung des Kommandos.
<Mateo> Verstehe. Das hab ich nicht. Also gemountet?
<bekks> Das wissen wir nicht. Schau nach.
<Mateo> also unter /mnt ist gar kein Eintrag.
<bekks> Was für ein Eintrag?
<bekks> Ist sda1 nach /mnt gemounted?
<Mateo> Wie kann ich das prüfen? Habe keine Fehler bekommen aber unter /mnt steht nichts... also ist auch nichts gemountet?
<bekks> "mount" eintippen und enter drücken.
<bekks> Das sagt Dir, was wohin gemounted ist.
<Mateo> Ah, da kommt viel.
<Mateo> "/dev/sda1 on /media/cee897d4-8b11-434d-ad67-d18fb5f49d58 type ext2 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<Mateo> "
<bekks> Das ist nicht /mnt
<bekks> Schau halt in /media/cee897d4-8b11-434d-ad67-d18fb5f49d58 nach.
<Mateo> Ok. Hier ist eine grub.cfg drin.
<Mateo> Ich bin unglaeubig verwirrt.
<bekks> Dann ist das zumindest schon mal ein /boot - welches, das wissen wir nicht :)
<Mateo> Also waere es sinnvoll in die grub.cfg die sda1 einzutragen?
<bekks> Wieso sollte das sinnvoll sein?
<bekks> Es ging ursprünglich um die Frage, wo denn überhaupt dein /boot ist.
<Mateo> Weil auf sda1 die Konfiguration fuer grub liegt?
<Mateo> ah ok. /boot liegt auf sda1 oder? 
<bekks> Ja. Aber was willst du da eintragen?
<bekks> Hast du dir den Artikel zu grub2 im Wiki schon durchgelesen?
<bekks> !grub2 > Mateo 
<kubine> Mateo: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Mateo> Nein.
<bekks> Dann wird es jetzt dringend Zeit :)
<Mateo> Ok, ich lese :)
<Mateo> Da lese ich lange scheinbar.
<Mateo> Das ist ja jede Menge. Aber da ich gar keinen Plan habe sollte ich alles lesen?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Da steht u.a. auch wie du dein Grub2 reparierst.
<Mateo> Verdammt :(
<Mateo> Ok. ich muss Grub2 in den MBR des betreffenden Datentraegers installieren. Das habe ich kapiert. Aber woher weiss ich welcher der "betreffende" ist? Ich weiss ja nur dass auf sda1 die grub.cfg liegt, aber ich weiss nicht wo ich sie gerne haben moechte, oder?
<bekks> sda ist der Datenträger.
<Mateo> Vielleicht habe ich das richtig gemacht. Vielen Dank mal bis hierhin. Ich boote mal.
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-23
<History35453> Hallo @ all
<History35453> ch hab eben einen Ubuntu Server aufgesetzt und dabei das Betriebssystem mit dm-crypt verschlüsselt. Hierzu wurde ein LVM erstellt, welches die Swap und / enthält.
<History35453> Ich hab jetzt noch zusätzliche Festplatten, die ich ebenfalls verschlüsseln will. Besteht die Möglichkeit diese Festplatten ebenfalls beim Bootvorgang entschlüsseln zu lassen? Also an der Stelle, wo ich das Passwort eingebe, für das LVM zu entschlüsseln, um das Betriebssystem zu starten.
<LetoThe2nd> History35453: denke schon, stichwort sollte crypttab sein zum googlen.
<manull> tach ist es richtig das,... wenn ich möchte das beim boot scripte ausgeführt werden ich diese in /etc/init.d/rc.local schreib ... bzw dort meine terminal komandos reinschreiben kann
<LetoThe2nd> manull: depends, aber je nachdem kanns auch richtig sein.
<manull> werden die in der rc.local schon mit root rechten ausgeführt oder soll ich ein sudo davor schreiben ?
<LetoThe2nd> manull: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<kubine> Title: rc.local › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> manull: erste zeile....
<manull> thx
<History35453> wenn ich es richtig verstehe kann man mit crypttab die Festplatten beim Systemstart entschlüsseln. Besteht die Möglichkeit alle Platten mittels eines Passwortes entschlüsseln zu lassen?
<ppq> History35453: nicht direkt, aber du kannst auf der platte, die in der ersten crypttab zeile steht, eine datei speichern, in der die passphrase für die platte in der zweiten zeile der crypttab im klartext steht. dann als keyfile in der crypttab angeben
<History35453> ISt dies nur mittels des Umweges eines keyfile möglich?
<History35453> ah
<History35453> ... ok frage beantwortet
<ppq> History35453: bequemer ist es aber, nur die root partition beim systemstart zu entschlüsseln und alle weiteren per libpam_mount beim login
<ppq> History35453: allerdings musst du dann für alle zu öffnenden luks volumes einen key mit einer passphrase hinzufügen, die mit deinem benutzerpasswort übereinstimmt
<History35453> ja... die option hab ich mir auch überlegt nur mein Passwort ist ~ 28 Zeichen lang... Dann müsste ich bei jeder SSH Session das lange Passwort eintippen, ausser ich erstell einen SSh KEY
<ppq> History35453: key auth ist sowieso eine gute sache :)
<manul_> kennt ihr nen irc clienten der nicht preis gibt , welcher client benutzt wird von mir selber
<ppq> manul_: in quasi jedem client kannst du die antwort auf ctcp version selbst einstellen bzw. ganz abstellen
<LetoThe2nd> was auch immer man sich davon verspricht *SCNR*
<Binaer> hi wie kann ich bei der Installation eine GPT Partitionstabelle erstellen?
<Binaer> ich finde keine Auswahl zwischen MBR und GPT
<LetoThe2nd> Binaer: vermutlich nicht direkt, sondern vorher mit gparted z.b.
<Binaer> o.k
<manul_> ppq:  auch pidgin ?
<dadrc> Er hat "Client" gesagt, nicht "Ding, was zufällig auch ein bisschen IRC kann" ;)
<ppq> manul_: nein, pidgin ist kein irc client
<manul_> na ja er kann auch damit umgehen wenn man will
<dadrc> Nicht so richtig, stellst du ja gerade selber fest :)
<Binaer> ich weiß aus meiner Ubuntu zeit das GPT mal möglich war schade das so was weg optimiert wird.
<LetoThe2nd> Binaer: sags/frags die devs auf launchpad - von uns wars keiner ;)
<History35453> Welche Möglichkeiten stehen mir offen um mittels eines Windows Clients per Remote Desktop auf den Linux Rechner zuzugreifen? VNC? xrdp? Gibt es Alternativen? 
<LetoThe2nd> History35453: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerk - Abschnitt Fernzugriff
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<History35453> ah vielen Dank
<Binaer> LetoThe2nd: das ist mir schon klar so war das auch nicht gemeint.
<sysdef> History35453: du kannst auch einzelne anwendungen (auch eine XFCE seitenleiste) starten, ohne den kompletten desktop holen zu muessen
<manull> könnt ihr mich mal ctcp'tn
<manull> querry dann pastren
<sysdef> History35453: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<kubine> Title: Xming X Server for Windows - Official Website (at www.straightrunning.com)
<LetoThe2nd> manull: ich könnt dir auch sagen wo du etwa wohnst... ;)
<manull> LetoThe2nd,  ja darum gehts erstmal nicht
<LetoThe2nd> schade eigentlich ;)
<manull> aber das ich jetzt pidgin benutze sieht keiner ?
<LetoThe2nd> manull: du meldest dich als xchat (soviel von meiner seite dazu... bin jetzt mittag)
<History35453> dann test ich mal xming
<manull> :P
<manull> wie kann man den shit deaktivieren -.
<TheInfinity> manull a) cloak (verschleierung des hosts / der ip). b) anständigen client verwenden (kontrolle über dcc antworten)
<manull> TheInfinity,  anständiger client wäre ?
<TheInfinity> xchat wenn man ihn richtig konfiguriert. weechat. irssi. sowas eben.
<TheInfinity> steht aber auch alles im wiki.
<manull> ich schau ma
<UbuPhillup> manull: und sonst wird dir in #freenode auch gerne geholfen
<manul_> ok
<manull> sollte jetzt gehen :) *happy*
<busch> In Zeiten von Prism und Tempora, wer hat hier schon S/MIME eingerichtet und will ein paar Testmails hin und her schicken?
<dadrc> busch, sowas bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic – danke.
<hameater> pgp > s/mime
<busch> hameater: OK, dann machen wir PGP
<busch> hameater: Darf ich query?
<hameater> busch: ja
<jules__> Hallo, wie kann ich dies bewerkstelligen? Hat jemand eine Lösung? --> W: GPG error: https://download.01.org Ubuntu Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8D8847D52F4AAA66
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at download.01.org)
<TheInfinity> jules__: dich fragen ob du die fremdquelle wirklich brauchst. wenn du die wirklich brauchst den key hinzufügen (bzw am besten den auf 01.org verifizieren)
<LetoThe2nd> jules__: ich vermute mal, dass es um die intel-grafik gehr... dann ist die lösung: alles lesen, nicht nur den copy-paste command
<LetoThe2nd> jules__: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.1
<kubine> Title: Intel(R) Linux* Graphics Installer version 1.0.1 | Linux Graphics (at 01.org)
<jules__> ich habe intel grafics...
<TheInfinity> jules__: yep, dann den link von LetoThe2nd lesen. :)
<jules__> danke schön ...
<Morvin> Kennt jmd von euch eine Anlaufstelle bezüglich Fragen zu Portwarding IPv6 und DualStack lite? Bin grad ziemlich ratlos...
<kuyatzu> DS-Lite ist ne doofe sache :)
<kuyatzu> deine IPv4 ist nur geNATet.
<Morvin> Ja, ich krieg es gerade mit meinem neuen Unitymedia Anschluss richtig zu spüren :(
<kuyatzu> hehe jo.
<Morvin> Jap, meine IPv4 ist nur eine Shared-Adresse, welche ich mit anderen teile und von extern kann natürlich niemand mit mir darüber kommunizieren
<k1l_> Morvin: da es eher weniger mit ubuntu zu tun hat frag mal im offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Morvin> Also hab ich nur meine IPv6 als externe Schnittstelle, aber dort können "Otto-Normal-Surfer" mit reinem IPv4 Anschluss ja nicht mit arbeiten. Oder gibt es dafür irgendwelche Wege?
<Morvin> k, thx, werde ich versuchen @k1l_
<kuyatzu> Morvin: du kannst ganz normal surfen in den meisten faellen. UM wird dir eine Ipv4 adresse aus dem shared adress pool geben fuer CGN. (so wie bei den Handys, wobei du da oft eine aus dem privaten bereich bekommst)
<Morvin> Hilft mir nur leider nicht, wenn ich sowas wie OpenVPN bei mir einrichten will :(
<kuyatzu> Morvin: ipv4 services anbieten geht bloß nicht, weil’s eben geNATet ist am gateway.
<kuyatzu> ja da hast du pech wenn du ein Knoten sein wolltest :P
<kuyatzu> und openVPN und DS-lite macht wohl eh probleme :D kam deswegen sogar eine e-mail von meiner hoschule.
<kuyatzu> aber ich halte jetzt lieber meinen mund bevor ich ermahnt werde :P
<hameater> kuyatzu: du willst doch unbedingt gebannt werden, oder?
<kuyatzu> oO wie kommst du darauf?
<hameater> kuyatzu: offtopic!
<hameater> oO
<UbuPhillup> !ot > hameater 
<kubine> hameater: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<k1l_> hameater: spiel woanders
<holgersson> Wie kann ich eine Audiodatei "downsamplen" auf zwei Kanäle/Stereo? 'sox in.wav out.wav channels 2' hat mich nicht weitergebracht
 * jokrebel kann mit "downsamplen" nichts anfangen. Was hat denn die Ausgangsdatei? mehr Kanäle als 2 und Quatro? oder wie?
<kuyatzu> jokrebel: er meint downmix
<kuyatzu> von >2.1 auf 2.1 denke ich.
<kuyatzu> holgersson: dafuer gibt es einen filter in ffmpeg soviel ich weiß.
<holgersson> Downmix/Downsample waren die Begriffe, die ich für den "Kanalrunterrechnungsprozeß" gefunden habe.
<holgersson> Ich habe eine 6.1-Datei, die zu einer Stereo-Audiodatei umgewandelt werden soll (momentan wav, Kompression kommt später).
<holgersson> kuyatzu: Nach dem, was ich an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen habe soll ffmpeg sich nur zwei Kanäle rauspicken und den Rest entsorgen - anstatt auf zwei Kanäle umzurechnen.
<kuyatzu> ja du hast recht, es kann da nur 3 profile unterschieden.
<kuyatzu> das ist schade.
<holgersson> Was schlägst Du als Alternative vor?
<kuyatzu> auch sox
<kuyatzu> du musst da aber einiges mehr angeben
<kuyatzu> du musst das mix verhaeltnis bestimmen.
<kuyatzu> holgersson: guck dir dafuer den effekt remix an
<holgersson> kuyatzu: Ich bin dabei ;)
<holgersson> Danke soweit!
<fragstone> hallo ;)
<jokrebel> wie kann ich ohne Neustart dafür sorgen, dass USB-Geräte wieder erkannt werden? Die USB-Maus geht noch, aber alle USB-Sticks die ich habe werden an sämtlichen USB-Steckplätzen nicht mehr erkannt/gemounted/mit-GParted-gefunden…
<holgersson> jokrebel: Sagt dmesg irgendetwas?
<jokrebel> Hatte das früher schon ab und an mal bei verschiedenen Rechner. Neustart half da dann jedesmal. Hab da aber grad nicht die möglichkeit dazu.
<holgersson> jokrebel: Wie gesagt, erzählt dmesg etwas? Ohne die Ursache zu kennen wird es schwer, das Problem zu lösen.
<jokrebel> holgersson: In dmesg tut sich da schon was…
<holgersson> Und was genau, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> und GParted findet nun _alle_ Sticks auch plätzlich wieder… ;-/
<jokrebel> ö
<holgersson> hehe
<kuyatzu> hehe
<holgersson> Vielleicht zickt da irgendeine Stromspareinstellung rum.
<sdx23> ack. USB-Host-Modul ent- und neu-laden hilft.
<geri> hi wo kann ich den proxy festlegen ... sytem weit?
<geri> welches config file?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver#Alternatives-Verfahren
<kubine> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geri> ~/.profile und /etc/profile editieren?
<kuyatzu> eher _oder_
<geri> ?
<geri> habe mal  /etc/profile editiert...
<dadrc> ~/.profile auf Userbasis, /etc/profile systemweit
<dadrc> Wie du willst
<geri> versteh ich nicht
<geri> braucht apt noch die eigene einstellung?
<dadrc> Nein
<kuyatzu> geri: so viel ich weiß gibt es jedoch wirklich anwendungen, die diese env-vars ignorieren.
<geri> funktioniert nicht
<geri> damm
<geri> muss ich fuer das /etc/profile immer neu booten?
<kuyatzu> du musst dich neu anmelden
<geri> ok
<kuyatzu> sonst hast du die env var nicht
<kuyatzu> logischerweise
<geri> trotzdem funkt es nicht mit apt
<beaver74> 'source /etc/profile' hab ich da noch im Hinterkopf, um die Variablen ohne Neuanmeldung zu verwenden
<geri> ok
<geri> aber warum nimmt apt nicht die proxy config?
<beaver74> geri, dies schon ausprobiert? - http://www.it-blog.net/artikel/53-Apt-hinter-einem-Proxy-verwenden.html
<kubine> Title: Apt hinter einem Proxy verwenden - Pascals IT-Blog (at www.it-blog.net)
<geri> der http proxy ist nicht gesetzt fuer sudo!!!
<geri> ist das das problem?
<dadrc> ja
<geri> ok was mach ich nun? 
<geri> beaver74: ja das geht so!
<geri> nur moechte ich es systemweit und nicht immer apt config einstellen
<beaver74> warum immer?
<geri> habe daheim keinen proxy
<geri> dadrc wie kann ich den proxy fuer sudo auch eintragen?
<geri> via /etc/profile ?
<beaver74> http://www.fladi.de/2007/03/22/howto-apt-get-hinter-einem-proxy-server-mit-ubuntu/ - wäre ebenfalls systemweit
<kubine> Title: HowTo: apt-get hinter einem Proxy Server mit Ubuntu | Fladi Blog (at www.fladi.de)
<dadrc> geri, müsste eigentlich gehen, ja
<geri>  /etc/sudoers aendern?
<bekks> Das steht nicht in dem Artikel.
<bekks> Da steht was anderes.
<geri> nun gehts >D
<geri> 1) adding to /etc/sudoers: Defaults env_keep = "http_proxy https_proxy ftp_proxy"
<geri> was ist das fuer ein hack? :)
<jpds> geri: sudo -E
<bekks> Das übernimmt die ENV Variablen http_proxy, https_proxy, ftp_proxy von dem User, der sudo aufruft.
<jpds> geri: Oder: /etc/environment
<jpds> geri: Aber besser fuer APT, ist eine Datei wie: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf; mit Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy.url:8000";
<kuyatzu> geri: das ist kein hack, das ist tatsaechlich notwenig
<kuyatzu> notwendig*
<geri> wo find ich dieses .root directory?
<kuyatzu> welches?
<jokrebel_> oder meinst Du    /    (das Hauptverzeichnis)?
<bekks> oder /root ?
<jokrebel_> ja, auch das … vielleicht sollten wir geri mal hochlichten, dass er weis, dass wir mit Ihm reden ;-)
<jokrebel_> …aber nach 20 Minuten ohne Antwort bin ich raus aus dem Ticket und geh ins Bett. Viel Erfolg noch bei "was auch immer Du vor hast" geri - Gute Nacht.
<kuyatzu> cucu nachti jokrebel_ 
<geri> test
<geri>   /.root
<geri> or war root
<kuyatzu> und jetzt nochmal bitte in klar und verstaendlich :D
<SarahGirl> Hi
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-24
<molnitza> Kurz in die Runde gefragt - Sendet Ubuntu von Haus aus noch lokale Mails?
<mompfred_> hallo an alle kennt sich jemand mit dem mk802+ aus? brauche hilfe will ubuntu auf ihm zum laufen bringen
<apollo13> molnitza: hä?
<k1l_> mompfred_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MK802-MiniPC  das würde ich mal als erste anlaufstelle anseehen
<mompfred_> ja habe ich und es geht nicht
<apollo13> "es geht nicht" ist nicht sehr hilfreich, was geht nich
<geser> apollo13: ich tippe es geht um Mails von z.B. cron oder ähnlichen Diensten
<mompfred_> habe schon mehrere anleitungen gefunden und diese beschreiben alle den selben weg entweder mit linux in der komandozeile
<molnitza> apollo13, also mails über Systemereignisse an root
<mompfred_> oder mit windows mit dem win32disk image
<mompfred_> aber jedesmal ist das dateisysystem auf der sd karte hinüber und der mk802 startet normal android
<k1l_> mompfred_: wie du vlt im artikel siehst gibt es drölfzig verschiedene hardware varianten. da würde ich zuerst mal ansetzen.
<mompfred_> ich habe ja den mk082+
<k1l_> mompfred_: dann braucht man konkrete fehlermeldungen etc um an konkrete problemen zu arbeiten. 
<mompfred_> es gibt keine fehlermeldung
<mompfred_> es ist einfach das dateisystem kaputt
<mompfred_> und manchmal bleibt der mk802 aus. d.h. wenn ich die sd karte einlege und ihn hohfahre, dann leuchtet nur die eine Led und er fährt nicht hoch
<apollo13> molnitza: cron "verschickt" mails, ja; wohin die gehen hängt von deinem setup ab
<molnitza> apollo13, und wo finde ich das setup?
<mompfred_> villt weiß jemand von euch wie ich mir so ein eigenes abbild erstellen kann
<k1l_> mompfred_: bist du denn sicher, dass es 1. das richtige abbild ist und es auch richtig auf die sd gekommen ist?
<k1l_> da würde ich nochmal ansetzen bei deinen anzeichen
<mompfred_> ich habe es mehrmals probiert mit mehreren abbildern und verschiedenen speicherkarten war sogar beim kolleg damit und er hat seinen lehrer gefragt aber es war alles erfolgslos
<k1l_> mompfred_: ok, wenn du die fehlerquellen ausschliesst würde ich mal in #ubuntu-arm (englisch) nachfragen. das wäre ein passender spezialchannel
<apollo13> molnitza: ich weiß nicht wie du dein system eingerichtet hast… schau halt welcher MTA bei dir rennt
<mompfred_> mta? also ich bin komplett neu auf dem linux gebiet
<mompfred_> ou :D war net an mich xD
<mompfred_> k1l: oke danke ich schaue da mal nach obich da weiterkomme
<molnitza> mompfred_, mail transfer agent
<mompfred_> wie komme ich da jetzt in den channel rein xD
<k1l_> /join #ubuntu-arm 
<molnitza> apollo13, gut, weder exim noch postfix ist drauf. heißt ich habe scheinbar keinen mta. gibt es irgendeinen "leichten" mta der nicht absolut überzogen ist für die aufgabe?
<mompfred_> danke
<koegs> molnitza: nullmailer
<molnitza> koegs, danke!
<k1l_> mompfred_: ich würde nochmal das hier ausprobieren. https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/2/topics/82
<mompfred_> hatte ich auch schon 
<mompfred_> und das abbild ist glaube ich das selbe wie bei den ubuntuusers
<k1l_> ich denke der fehler liegt irgendwo bei dir bei der erstellung bei dir
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich dd auf partition anstatt auf blockdevice oder so was.
<mompfred_> oder was ich vermute da ja in dem mk802 ein allwinner a10 steckt dass der gesperrt ist, dass er nicht von sd oder usb booten kann
<mompfred_> also dass er so konfiguriert ist
<apollo13> molnitza: postficx ist doch fein, oder exim-light
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: zeig mal bitte den befehl mit dem du das image auf die sd karte schiebst.
<koegs> apollo13: postfix ist nett, hab ich momentan mit SASL laufen, aber fürs einfache "weiterleiten" über einen externen Mailaccount ist nullmailer schneller aufgesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: und zwar nicht copypasta aus dem netz, sondern wirklich das was du gemacht hast.
<apollo13> koegs: brrr
<mompfred_> als ich mim kolleg es unter linux (ubuntu) gemacht haben haben wir den einfach aus dem ubuntu wiki genommen und auf die speicherkarte umgestellt da bei ihm die speicherkarte als sdd oder sdc erkannt wrude
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: ich habe nicht nach text aussenrumgefragt, ehrlich gesagt....
<mompfred_> ja nur des war halt auch letzte woche und wie gesagt ich kenne mich mit linux nicht aus und habe auch nicht alles noch im kopf
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: dann machs nochmal neu und sags mir dann.
<mompfred_> oke mom bitte
<mompfred_> jetzt muss ich hoffen dass der kartenleser unter bodhi läuft
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: und gib mir bei der gelegenheit bitte noch den link zu dem spezifischen image, das du verwenden willst.
<mompfred_> oke
<mompfred_> mom bekomme den kartenleser nicht zum laufen 
<mompfred_> wärend der rechner runterläd habe ich noch mal ne allgemeine frage zu *img
<mompfred_> die img sind doch abbilder von gesamten laufwerken oder partitionen
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: was auch immer die frage ist - die antwort ist: kommt ganz drauf an, weil *img kein soezifiziertes format ist.
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: ich kann alles als *img verteilen, wonach mir ist.
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: ergo, bitte den link zum verwendeten file, damit ich das selbst in augenschein nehmen kann.
<mompfred_> und wenn jetzt wie im ubuntuusers wiki eine 32 gb speicherkarte genutzt worden ist muss ich doch auch ne 32 gb nehmen oder?
<k1l_> mompfred_: entweder partition, oder ganze festplatte/sdkarte. das kommt halt drauf an wer das img wie angelegt hat
<LetoThe2nd> k1l_: oder bilddatei, oder cdabbild, oder...
<mompfred_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bodhilinux/files/ARMHF/A10/bodhi-a10-20130128.img.tar.gz/download
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: sehr schön, kein interesse.
<k1l_> LetoThe2nd: ich hoffe die verteilen nicht bilder zum flashen für die arm kisten ;p
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: wende dich an die bodhijungs.
<mompfred_> die wissen auch nichts
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: wir reden hier weiter, wenns um ein ubuntu geht.
<mompfred_> des ist doch ubuntu
<k1l_> nee
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: schon rein orthographisch bestehen zwischen "bodhi" und "ubuntu" keine gemeinsamekeiten.
<mompfred_> und im ubuntuusers wiki wird auch von limaro gesprochen
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: und nein, es ist kein ubuntu. glaubs mir, wir hatten das thema schon oft.
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: dann nimm linaro und wir reden weiter.
<k1l_> mompfred_: nimm mal die anleitung https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/2/topics/82  und halte dich auch an diese
<mompfred_> oke ich nehem die t4 version
<mompfred_> http://dl.miniand.com/toby_corkindale/linaro-alip-armhf-t4.7z
<mompfred_> und habe auch ein e 4gb sd
<mompfred_> super rechner ist eingefrohren -.-
<mompfred_> k1l: wie lautet der befehl um alle laufwerke anzeigen zu lassen?
<micha_> Welche Laptops eignen sich für Ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: sudo fdisk -l
<LetoThe2nd> !hcl > micha_ 
<LetoThe2nd> meeensch kubine :(
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: in linuxkreisen sind thinkpads recht gern genommen, ausserdem hat dell ne spezielle ubuntu-mühle im angebot
<mompfred_> oke danke
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: leg mir das bitte resultat bitte in ein pastebin und gib mir den link.
<mompfred_> LetoThe2nd: was ist ein pastebin?
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: begriffe, die man nicht kennt könnte man ja auch googlen, nech? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: z.b. http://pastebin.com/
<micha_> Welche Laptops eignen sich für Ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> micha_: in linuxkreisen sind thinkpads recht gern genommen, ausserdem hat dell ne spezielle ubuntu-mühle im angebot
<apollo13> aber bei allen zuerst wegen secureboot erkundigen
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: sinngemäss ja
<micha_> danke!
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: probleme mit deinem link?
<mompfred_> LetoThe2nd: schon kommt die erste fehlermeldung
<mompfred_> http://pastebin.com/vuZxC2Wv
<kubine> Title: rafal@rafal-M5X0V:~$ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/mmcblk0 bs=1M count=16 dd: »/dev/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> dafür brauchst du root recht. also sudo
<mompfred_> ahso oke danke :)
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, Schenker funktioniert auch super out of the Box. Nur die Gehäuse sind nicht so dolle.
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: beg your pardon?
<molnitza> LetoThe2nd, sorry
<molnitza> micha_ war gemeint
<molnitza> Der aber offensichtlich das Weite gesucht hat ;)
<LetoThe2nd> molnitza: aso, ich glaub der ist schon wieder weg
<Amkei> halloo, ich habe nach einem Update von Lubuntu 11.10 auf 12.xx kein Mausrad mehr zu Verfügung, weiß jmd wie und wo ich das konfigurieren kann?
<peet_> hoii was meint ihr für ein notebook ist das leicht zuviel oder ? http://nopaste.me/paste/66330216951efe1251d2ab  :P
<kubine> Title: temp1: +87.0°C (crit - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<peet_> seid xubuntu bläßt mein lüfter ganz schön
<TheInfinity> peet_: nö, das ist iO von der temperatur her. du kannst höchstens mal schauen was bei dir last verursacht.
<peet_> drecks owncloud-client -.-
<peet_> muss das wohl doch mit webdav und rsync machen
<mompfred_> k1l: kannst du mir weiterhelfen? und zwar https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/2/topics/82 hier in der anleitung steht download one of the linaro base filesystem tabelles....... woher bekomme ich die?
<kubine> Title: Miniand - your one stop shop for mini PCs and hobby tech (at www.miniand.com)
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: wir drehen uns im kreis, findest du nicht?
<mompfred_> wie meinst du das?
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: was ist mit der ausgabe von fdisk -l im pastebin, wie vorher gefragt?
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: und ausserdem hast du doch nen link zu nem filesystem geben.
<LetoThe2nd> *gegeben
<LetoThe2nd> 14:22 < mompfred_> http://dl.miniand.com/toby_corkindale/linaro-alip-armhf-t4.7z
<mompfred_> fdisk hat iwie nicht geklappt habe alles mit sudo gemacht aber der hat dann iwas auf englisch rausgeschmissen dann aheb cih die partitionen mit gparted gemacht so wie beschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: "hat iwie nicht geklappt" ist keine fehlermeldung.
<LetoThe2nd> mompfred_: also ehrlich gesagt, entweder du entscheidest dich für eins, gehst das mit system an, und löst dabei auftretende probleme - oder du springst zwischen anleitungen her, verrührst befehle die du nicht verstehst und bringst es nie zum laufen - aber das dann bitte ohne uns hier. danke.
<peet_> wo kann ich den in ubuntu eigene DNS server eintragen, im networkmanager muss ich das für jedes wlan einzeln machen, aber würde es gerne global setzen
<peet_> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN   steht in der cat /etc/resolv.conf
<apollo13> in der /etc/resolv.conf und resolvconf entfernen
<peet_> apollo13 meinst du das programm resolvconf oder was entfernen ?=
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> aber dann solltest du wissen was du tust
<apollo13> du kannst natürlich stattdessen auf ein script für networkmanager schreiben, der das bei allen verbindungen macht
<peet_> apollo13:  ne ich machs in der resolfconf :P ist mir leichter
<peet_> ich tippe die andressen so ein nameserver 194.95.202.198  und nächste zeile das selbe apollo13 
<apollo13> ??
<apollo13> das wäre ziemlich fail
<peet_> oh ^^
<peet_> ach mit komma trennen natürlich
<apollo13> wieso sollte man einen nameserver doppelt eintragen?
<peet_> ne sind 3 stück, 3 nameserver
<peet_> diese trenne ich mit "nameserver xx.x.x.x.x.x , xx.x.x.x.x , xx.x.x.xx
<iTommix> Hi @ alle... ich habe ein Problem mein WLAN unter ubuntu (nicht Desktop) zum laufen zu bekommen... ich denke 80% ist lauffähig (treiber etc.), aber die verbindung will nicht funktionieren. Wenn jemand zeit hätte... :)
<imox> wie kann ich das bootlogo ändern? 
<imox> bzw. gibt schon irgnedwo fertige die ich einfach installieren kann? 
<ringo_> Guten Abend. Ich würde gerne mit sshfs (reconnect) beim Starten von Ubuntu ein Laufwerk einhängen. Da ich dazu ein Passwort übergeben müßte, weiß ich nicht wie ich das hinbekommen kann.
<testplusplus> Weiss jemand wo die ubunt update server stehen??
<k1l> testplusplus: da gibts einige mirror
<apollo13> ringo_: verwend doch keyfiles
<ringo_> apollo13, Kannst du mir ein Wiki an die Hand geben?
<apollo13> nö
<k1l> testplusplus: support bitte nur im channel
<k1l> testplusplus: ich weiß nicht wo die genau stehen aber das sollte man rausfinden können wenn es einen interessiert. z.b. hierdrüber https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<kubine> Title: Mirrors - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> ringo_: einfach ganz normal wie du bei ssh login über private/pubkey crypto machst
<apollo13> sshfs ist nur ein aufsatz auf ssh
<ringo_> apollo13, Ah verstehe. 
<sssd> Hallo Leute, Ich hab ne Frage, ich hab ein Problem mit Unity (Ubuntu 13.04), manchmal wenn ich den PC starte dann funktioniert die Grafische Oberfläche nicht. Es reagiert nichts auf meine Klicks, mit STRG+ALT+F1 und danach STRG+ALT+F7 bekomm ichs wieder kurz zum laufen aber leider öffnet sich dann die Unity-Dash nicht mehr. Nur mehrmals neustarten hilft. Ich hab nun noch probiert die Grafikkartentreiber auszutauschen, das hat a
<sssd> uch funktioniert aber der Fehler bleibt bestehen. Hat irgendwer ne idee? Danke schonmal im Vorraus. 
<k1l> welche graka? mehrere grakas? welche treiber? was sagt dmesg/syslog wenn das passiert?
<sssd> mom, kommt alles sofort :)
<sssd> AMD Radeon 5400 (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht -> das ding is schon etwas älter)  -- Treiber hab ich momentan in den Software Quellen alle drei durchprobiert (Novoue - prpritär + updated)
<sssd> rest kommt sofort
<sssd> http://pastebin.com/uVAJgitg dmesg
<kubine> Title: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> AMD Radeon kann unter Garantie nicht mit nouveau funktionieren. Der ist nur für NVidia Karten.
<bekks> Du versuchst, so wie ich das lese, die ganze Zeit eine Radeon Karte mit einem Nvidiatreiber anzusprechen.
<sssd> es sind defintiv die treiber die ubuntu vorschlägt, also wenn dann hab ich mich nur im namen geirrt, ich schau aber gern nochmal nach
<sssd> http://pastebin.com/7KPc7bmj
<kubine> Title: 17:59:33 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sssd> hier der syslog
<bekks> Es wäre schon wichtig zu wissen, welche(n) Treiber du vorgeschlagen bekommst.
<molnitza> Kennt von euch jemand ein Programm zu Verwaltung von Kontakten das auch 
<molnitza> das auch doppelte Kontakte zusammenführen kann?
<manuul> hey, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WebDAV#davfs-will-das-SSL-Zertifikat-nicht-anerkennen leider wird der befehl servercert bei mir nicht erkannt
<kubine> Title: WebDAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<manuul> gibts alternativen ?
<manuul> erledigt -.-
<Nepstar> was war der fehler? den befehl gibts ja auch nicht oder?
<manuul> ne wer lesen kann ist im vorteil :D hab mich in der zeile vertahn es musste in eine config datei
<Nepstar> alles klar ;)
<Nepstar> gn8
<manuul> na ja das problem mit der zertifikats abfrage scheint sich trozdem nicht lösen zu lassen
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-25
<SEBB01> tach, grub startet mein system nicht mehr mit dem neusten kernek  glaube 3.2.0.47 oder so ,... ich muss dann immer neustarten ,.. dann kommt das grub auswahl menü und ich kann einen alten kernel wählen  x.x.37 ... kann ich das irgendwie beheben ?
<dadrc> Was heißt denn "startet nicht"?
<Nepstar> in der grub config den default kernel wählen, hochstarten und dann den "defekten" neu installieren
<Harald523> Wie kann es sein, dass ich bei einem wmv mit VLC jede Menge Bild und Tonstörungen habe, ruckeln und klötzchen und alles, und mit parole nicht?
<Rochvellon> Harald523> vlc benutzt eigene codecs. möglicherweise ist dort etwas fehlerhaft
<Harald523> Codec: Windows Media Video 9 (WMV3)
<Harald523> Audio ist WMAP
<Harald523> Rochvellon, wie kann man das Problem denn beheben?
<dadrc> Parole benutzen ^^
<Harald523> sehr komisch
<LetoThe2nd> Rochvellon: die datei nem vlc-entwickler geben damit der den codec fixen kann.
<Rochvellon> oder die datei einem vlc-entwickler zukommen lassen, damit er den codec reparieren kann :)
<xubuntu596> Hi all
<xubuntu596> does anyone here knows someting about the ATI HD 4250 graphikadapter and xubuntu 12.10
<LetoThe2nd> !german > xubuntu596 
<kubine> xubuntu596: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<xubuntu596> Sorry, hatte ich übersehen. Weiss jemand wie man eine ATI HD 4250 zum laufen bringen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> einbauen, einschalten?
<LetoThe2nd> im ernst... solange du nicht sagst wo's genau hakt, wirds echt schwer damit zu helfen.
<xubuntu596> Der 3D-Mode wird wohl nicht mehr unterstüzt, 
<xubuntu596> Hiermit soll es wohl gehen http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - PPA: xorg-edgers (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<xubuntu596> Habe aber keine Erfahrung mit EDGERS
<LetoThe2nd> nur mal ausprobiert, hat ständig gekracht. eben weil: "bleeding edge"
<xubuntu596> Sowas habe ich beffürchtet, also kein 3D unter Ubuntu mehr?
<LetoThe2nd> xubuntu596: wohl nicht unter neueren releases als 12.04 ... kann aber nicht wirklich ubuntu was dafür, sondern AMD/ATI weil die regelmässig "ältere" modelle aus der treiberunterstützung rauskicken.
<xubuntu596> Also keine Anwendungen und Spiele welche 3D nutzen. Bleibt halt nur Windows
<xubuntu596> Na gut, ich muss weiter. Danke für den Hinweis
<BA7> gibts ein taskmanager unter ubuntu? mir ist ein progrmm hängen geblieben
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: am einfachsten kill, respektive xkill
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xkill
<kubine> Title: xkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> danke
<rhizo> snoptopchew
<skipper> kennt sich jemand mit uefi aus :/
<ppq> Guest35840: das wird sich zeigen. was ist denn das problem?
<ppq> !frag > Guest35840 
<kubine> Guest35840: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<skipper88> hab mir ne ubuntu version installiert, nur leider bootet immer windows 8 , statt ubuntu ... jetzt muss ich immer im bios wählen welche platte ich zum booten nehme
<skipper88> habe gelesen neben einer /boot partition muss ich mir jetzt eine uefi partition erstellen... jedoch gibt es keine gute anleitungen
<Nepstar> grub sollte eigentlich den windows bootloader im mbr überschreiben und dann zur auswahl geben, was da ist
<ppq> skipper88: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<Nepstar> in der grub config dann ggf. den default kernel definieren (auch windows hat einen)
<kubine> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Nepstar: nein, der mbr spielt bei uefi eben keine rolle mehr
<Nepstar> ok sorry
<Nepstar> da bin ich wohl noch zu fest von gestern
<ppq> hehe
<Thunderbot> würde es nicht schon helfen einfach die boot reihenfolge zu ändern ?
<ppq> skipper88: ja, du brauchst eine fat32 efi partition
<ppq> joa, damit umgeht man das problem
<skipper88> verstehe nur banhof,.. werde mir mal eine fat32 efi partion anlegen
<skipper88> wie groß muss die minimal sein ? also wirklich minimal
<TheInfinity> skipper88: 200 MB tun nicht weh.
<skipper88> ja hab eben mal eine fat 32 120 mb angelegt
<skipper88> aber irgendwas mit efi gibts bei gpartd nicht ?
<TheInfinity> klar, ist ja auch eine fat32 partition. efi ist nur der verwendungszweck
<jokrebel> skipper88: Warum nimmst Du 120 MB wenn Dir 200 empfohlen werden (ohne zu wissen wie groß die wirklich minimal sein muss)
<skipper88> windows benutzt 60mb , ich hatte noch eine partition die unverschlüsselt ist "Grub" mit 250 mb diese hab ich jetzt geteilt, grub hat jetzt auch noch 50% frei
<skipper88> *windows uefi partition
<skipper88> habe es eben so probiert : http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/123262-EFI-Grub2-Multiboot-HowTo
<skipper88> nur ab grub install gehts nicht mehr
<TheInfinity> skipper88: da steht doch sogar in der anleitung dass 200 MB minimum sind.
<skipper88> ja habs eben etwas vergrößert
<TheInfinity> skipper88: mach lieber 250 wenn du multiboot machen willst, sowas macht im zweifel echt nur stress.
<skipper88> TheInfinity:  wie gesagt die platte ist schon in LVM dank dem auto installer :/
<TheInfinity> skipper88: die fat32 partition darf nicht im lvm sein.
<TheInfinity> skipper88: sondern muss ganz am anfang sein
<skipper88> ist sie nicht
<skipper88> ja
<skipper88> weil sie nicht drin ist hab ich ja auch so wenig platz zur verfügung
<skipper88> vom lvm kann ich mir ja nicht einfwas was abzwacken soweit ich weiß
<TheInfinity> nicht ohne weiteres, ja. wie sieht denn die ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda aus?
<skipper88> sieht eng aus :D
<skipper88> sda3 ist mein fat
<skipper88> ach fuck ich schaff das nicht
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > skipper88, bitte mal dahin kopieren
<kubine> skipper88, bitte mal dahin kopieren: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<skipper88> TheInfinity: http://nopaste.me/paste/162653887951f141e51941a
<kubine> Title: Device Boot Start - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<TheInfinity> skipper88: und welcher fehler kommt dann? bzw welche befehle hast du danach versucht, und mit welchem ergebnis? bitte auch alles mal in ein paste.
<skipper88> TheInfinity:  diese anleitung http://thinkpad-forum.de/threads/123262-EFI-Grub2-Multiboot-HowTo
<TheInfinity> skipper88: 1:1 kopiert? weil da musst du ab und an sachen anpassen.
<skipper88> http://nopaste.me/paste/145611985451f1428ba797a
<kubine> Title: sudo grub-install --boot-direc - Plain-Text - NoPaste.me - Secure and Anonymous (at nopaste.me)
<skipper88> TheInfinity:  ja fat ist bei mir sda3 das war das einzige was zu ändern war
<TheInfinity> skipper88: gib mal mount in ein nopaste
<skipper88> http://pastebin.com/CZkN6fYe
<kubine> Title: /dev/mapper/mint--vg-root on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<TheInfinity> skipper88: und ein uname -a
<skipper88> http://pastebin.com/SbHBNLbd
<kubine> Title: Linux xxxxx 3.8.0-19-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 17 18:16:28 UTC 2013 x86_64 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<skipper88> wozu letzteres ? -.-
<TheInfinity> skipper88: hmm. was für ein ubuntu ist das? das kriege ich hier nämlich nicht rekonstuiert. mal bitte ein lsb_release -a
<skipper88> führt doch zu nix ?
<TheInfinity> skipper88: doch, weil ich das dann entsprechend anpassen kann. du hast ne andere grub2 version. und ich muss wissen woher die kommt wenn ich dir da helfen soll.
<skipper88> Linux Mint 15 Olivia
<TheInfinity> ...
<TheInfinity> installier bitte ubuntu, wenn du hier hilfe möchtest. du hast da n anderes grub2 was man mit anderen parametern bedienen muss.
<TheInfinity> deswegen kriege ich das hier nicht nachgestellt ...
<skorpio> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen warum diese channels.conf mit vlc nicht funktioniert? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/415422/
<skorpio> diese hier funktioniert! http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/415427/
<skipper88> TheInfinity: alles klar, trozdem danke für den versuch
<jokrebel> skorpio: Wo ist der Unterschied der Dateien? Da dürfte dann auch der Hund begraben sein.
<jokrebel> skorpio: Und wer/was hat Dir die, die _nicht_ funktioniert, erzeugt?
<skorpio> jokrebel: habe beide mit wscan erstellt
<skorpio> die nicht funktionierende mit 'w_scan -fc -c DE >> channels.conf'
<jokrebel> und die andere?
<skorpio> w_scan -fc -c DE -X > ~/PROGRAMMPFAD/channels.conf
<skorpio> als programmpfad hate ich ~/Videos
<TheInfinity> skorpio: der dateiaufbau ist ganz anders.
<skorpio> TheInfinity: habe ich auch gesehen; verstehe sowas aber leider nicht
<TheInfinity> skorpio: ok, durch die andere tab länge verzieht sich das alles, aber die werte sind komplett an anderen stellen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/415432/
<TheInfinity> skorpio: denke, es gibt verschiedene dateiformate für sowas. aber da bin ich inhaltlich dann raus, keine ahnung davon. :)
<skorpio> jokrebel: könnte 'w_scan -fc -c DE > ~/Videos/channels.conf' etwas bringen?
<jokrebel> skorpio: Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist der Unterschied der Befehle das "-X" hinter DE (und der Pfad, wohin geschrieben wird - UND die Anzahl der > ). Wenn ich die Besipiele von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/w_scan richtig interpretiere, kreiert w-scan ohne das -X eher ne Datei die für Kaffeine gebraucht wird.
<kubine> Title: w scan › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> skorpio: Das hinter > ist ja nur das Ziel der kreierten Datei
<skorpio> jokrebel: ok dann doch mal mit 'w_scan -fc -c DE -L > ~/PROGRAMMPFAD/channels.xspf' probieren. danke.
<jokrebel> wieso denn jetzt -L ?
<skorpio> steht da fuer vlc
<jokrebel> ahja - ich sehe…
<imox> ich brauch einen COM auf USB Adapter. Jemand eine Idee welchen ich kaufen soll?
<imox> hab den hier gekauft und nicht gelesen das der nur windows treiber hat http://www.ebay.de/itm/310351199425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
<kubine> Title: Adapter USB auf Seriell 9pol #c241 | eBay (at www.ebay.de)
<eixV> hmmm
<jokrebel> imox: Schon mal in der HCL geschaut?
<jokrebel> !hcl > imox
<kubine> imox: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<imox> jokrebel: und wo? gibts ja nicht mal ne kateogrie für
<jokrebel> imox: Außerdem ist das eher ein USB -> COM (nicht umgekehrt)
<imox> jokrebel: ok ;)
<eixV> imox Kollege hat seit ewigkeiten einer, der unter ubuntu ,einfach so` funktioniert
<imox> eixV: cool welcher ;) 
<eixV> das haben wir noch nicht raus, aber der tut oft bei mindfactory kaufen
<imox> das scheiss ding hier bekomm ich nicht mal unter windows zum laufen. 
 * jokrebel hat hier auch einen der Out-of-the-box funktioniert. Aber eben ein Adapter der ein nen USB-Anschluß auf nen RS-232 wandelt und nicht umgekehrt.
<imox> eixV: hmm jut 
<jokrebel> …und Hardwareberatung ist eher für den Offtopic-Kanal geeignet. Hier ist normal nur reiner Ubuntu-Support bitte, Danke!
<imox> jokrebel: ok dann frag ich da mal nach 
<eixV> yoo, bin scho drieben
<skorpio> hallo, habe vor kurzem versucht das kernel-modul em28xx selbst zu erzeugen allerdings ohne erfolg
<skorpio> habe dann den 3.5er kenerl nachinstalliert der den treiber gleich mitbringt
<skorpio> kann ich die installations reste einfach löschen?
<skorpio> also dieses media_build
<skorpio> nicht den kernel
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-26
<Xanthin77> guten morgen, ich möchte mich heute mal mit dem raid 10 auf ubuntu beschäftigen und wollte mich nur mal kurz versichern ob ich das richtig verstanden habe da ich mit der reihenfolge glaub ich noch schwierigkeiten habe, ich habe vier 500 gb platten die ich zuerst zwei und zwei mit raid 1 konfiguriere und dann habe ich ja zwei raid volumen, danach mache ich ein raid 0. Ist das so richtig verstanden
<Xanthin77> boot und swap müssen dann auf alle vier partitionen vorhanden sein
<stevieh1> zu spät
<stevieh1> mal ne frage: früher (bei 12.10) hatte ich im nautilus nen rechtsklick für "ordner öffnen mit..." z.B. mit easytag. Das ist nun weg... seit 13.04. wie bekomm ich das wieder?
<stevieh1> der inode/directory eintrag in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list sieht gut aus
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<BA7> Wie kann man mehr Speicherplatz für eine Partition freigeben? Die 10 GB Partition wodrauf das BS ist, ist voll :S
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: 1) backups machen 2) überprüfen ob die ok sind 3) noch nen satz backups machen 4) schauen ob die auch ok sind 5) eine livecd booten 6) partitionierung anpassen. 7) kaffee trinken während man wartet
<ppq> und nächstes mal nicht so knausern ;)
<LetoThe2nd> 10G ist vielleicht wirklich ein *bisschen* wenig, aber sollte eigentlich trotzdem fast immer reichen.
<LetoThe2nd> <- hat hier gerade 9,6G belegt
<vlt> Protipp: LVM
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: ist nur ein pseudo-protipp, wenn dann drin ein ext ist das ich nicht online shrinken kann.
<vlt> LetoThe2nd: Ja, shrinken geht aus mir nicht ganz klaren Gründen nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> vlt: ich wussts mal, ich habs wieder vergessen. tut auch nicht weiter was zur sache, eigentlich.
<UbuntuFan> gestern nach den update von apache2 . Läuft der pc nach dem einlogen sehr langsam bis der desktop erscheint . im autostart habe ich den server abgeschalten .so wie es in ubuntu apache steht. was kann die uhrsache sein 
 * LetoThe2nd glaubt nicht wirklich an apache.
<LetoThe2nd> !bootchart > UbuntuFan, so könntest du zu suchen anfangen
<kubine> UbuntuFan, so könntest du zu suchen anfangen: Informationen zu BootChart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<BA7> ist es nicht möglich im direkten betrieb die partition zu vergrößern?
<BA7> zusatzprogramm?
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: nein.
<BA7> nach dem kaffee trinken funktioniert sicherlich gar nichts mehr dann
<BA7> :D
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: und in einer wubi-installation ist es zusätzlich überhaupt nicht möglich, nur als warnung.
<BA7> wie kann man die aktuelle speicherbelegeung rausbekommen?
<BA7> fdisk
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: "df -h" ist die allereinfachste methode
<BA7> /dev/sda5              230M    229M     0  100% /boot
<BA7> alles andere ist höchstens bei 76%
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: das ist aber nicht "Die 10 GB Partition wodrauf das BS ist"
<BA7> ja es kommt halt eine fehlermeldung dass der speicherplatz voll ist
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: dann wärs eigentlich sinnvoller gewesen uns die korrekte fehlermeldung zu sagen anstatt sie umzudichten (das hast du nömlich gemacht)
<BA7> Dichter und Denker ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: miese angewohnheit, wenn man zielführenden support haben will.
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: dann dichte und denke mal über http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren nach
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> in der tat habe ich einige kernel gespeichert, weil ich damals auf ältere kernel zugreifen musste, da die neuen nicht kompatibel mit der grafikkarte waren oder so
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: siehst du, *das* ist nämlich die ursache der fehlermeldung. alles andere hast du dazu erfunden.
<BA7> die updates werden auch auf dieser partition gespeichert? sprich der kernel wird immer "größer"?
<BA7> ja was heißt erfunden, ich wusste es nicht besser :-)
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: nein, *nur* die kernels liegen auf /boot
<TheInfinity> BA7: deswegen fragen wir hier gerne nach rohdaten ;)
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: ergo, mehr kernels -> mehr belegter speicher auf /boot
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: umkehrschluss: ein paar kernels deinstallieren -> mehr freier speicher auf /boot
<BA7> ja ich lese mir grad dein artikel durch wie ich paar kernels löschen kann
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: die internetze haben auch ganz viel wenn man sie nach "ubuntu alte kernel deinstallieren" fragt :)
<BA7> habs glaub ich schon verstanden wie es funktioniert!
<BA7> gibt es eine befehl mit dem man die liste alle installierten kernel bekommt oder muss man beim boot die auflistung verwenden?
<LetoThe2nd> dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<TheInfinity> BA7: wenn du keine sehr eigenwillig benannten kernel hast … LetoThe2nd, du bist zu schnell. :p
<LetoThe2nd> TheInfinity: wenn er sehr eigenwillige hat, dann ist das selbsteingebrockt und nicht mein problem ;)
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: *g
<BA7> also images und dpkg -l | grep linux-headers über den paketmanager deinstallieren ne?
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: kleiner tip: der befehl zeigt dir *alle* kernels, inklusive dem aktuell benutzten...
<BA7> ja sehe ich, der aktuelle wird wohl die letzte version sein also -49
<BA7> kann ich den kernel auch reinhauen:
<BA7> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<BA7> ?
<BA7> *befehl
<TheInfinity> BA7: wenn du ihn nicht verstanden hast: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: wenn du verstehst, was der befehl macht, dann ja. ansonsten, was sagt dein gesunder menschenverstand?
<BA7> Nein aber wenn der richtig sein sollte dann sagt die beschreibung "The following claims to remove all unused kernels and headers:" also haut der ja die ungenutzten kernels / headers raus
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: was soll man sagen, ausser "gesunder menschenverstand" und "wem vertraue ich".
<BA7> ja den befehl ansich kann ich nur etwas nachvollziehen deswegen frage ich ja hier.. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: ich hab den eindruck, du willst nicht verstehen, was wir zwischen den zeilen sagen wollen. dann halt ganz platt:
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: möglich, dass das so funktioniert. da musst du der quelle vertrauen. wenn es das nicht tut, sind nicht wir schuld, sondern du selbst weil du einem befehl den du nicht nachvollziehen kannst sudo-rechte gegeben hast.
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: ergo: im zweifelsfall lieber manuell machen.
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: schon allein der letzte block sagt in etwa: "alles was da vorne rauskommt, ohne rücksicht auf verluste und ohne rückfrage deinstallieren."
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: daraus folgt: wenn irgendwas da vorne drin mist baut, dann krachts.
<BA7> ok nur finde ich im software center die kernels nicht um die manuell deinstallieren
<LetoThe2nd> BA7: besser synaptic verwenden, das aht ne (weitestgehend) funktionierende suche
<Amkei> Hallo, wie muss ich ein Dateisystem einhängen, damit ich es als nicht-root nochmals mit mount --bind wo einhängen kann?
<TheInfinity> Amkei: /etc/fstab mit dem parameter users
<TheInfinity> Amkei: den ort wo du es später per user hinmounten willst brauchst du dafür aber
<Amkei> das ist ein dateisystem-abhängiger parameter, richtig?
<TheInfinity> Amkei: du kannst dann mit mount /hier/solls/hin das dateisystem als user mounten
<Amkei> unknown mount option `users'
<TheInfinity> Amkei: das gehört in die fstab. nicht in den mount befehl.
<Amkei> ja, da stehts auch drin
<TheInfinity> !mount > Amkei 
<kubine> Amkei: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<Amkei> <fs> <mp> vboxsf rw,auto,uid=1000,gid=1001,users 0 0
<Amkei> mount -a
<Amkei> dann kommt die meldung
<Amkei> das funktioniert wohl mit vboxfs nicht?
<Amkei> der parameter users
<TheInfinity> kann sein, das kenne ich nicht
<BA7> Überprüfen Sie, ob Sie Software-Paketquellen von Drittanbietern nutzen. Wenn dies der Fall ist, so deaktivieren Sie diese, da sie häufig eine Fehlerquelle sind.
<BA7> Führen Sie außerdem in einem Terminal den folgenden Befehl aus: apt-get install -f
<skorpio> hat jemand eine idee warum vlc ploetzlich keine .wmv mehr oeffnen kann?
<skorpio> parole etc schaffen es noch
<skorpio> benutze 2.08 unter xubuntu 12.04
<skorpio> habe schon versucht alle configs zu loeschen und dann neu installiert
<skorpio> leider ohne erfolg
<skorpio> im terminal b ekomme ich nur: [0x9abd8f0] main libvlc: Running vlc with the default interface. Use 'cvlc' to use vlc without interface.
<skorpio> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<skorpio> auch mit cvlc klappt es nicht
<dadrc> Klingt spontan erstmal so, als wär da einfach was im VLC kaputt.
<dadrc> Hast du die offizielle Version aus den Paketquellen?
<skorpio> nein ein update aus ppa
<skorpio> weiss aber nicht wie ich das downgraden soll
<skorpio> reicht es die ppa einfach wieder zu entfernen?
<dadrc> nein
<dadrc> Aber es gibt ein Tool dafür: ppa-purge
<dadrc> Das entfernt das ppa und installiert automatisch die offizielle Version
<skorpio> dadrc: 'sudo ppa-pruge http://ppa.launchpad.net/videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu ?
<kubine> Title: Index of /videolan/stable-daily/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> fast.
<dadrc> `sudo ppa-purge ppa:videolan/stable-daily`
<skorpio> hatte es fast ;)
<skorpio> danke
<skorpio> sollte ich vorher noch die configs löschen oder macht der gleich mit?
<dadrc> Configdateien werden erstmal nicht gelöscht, wenn du die also loswerden willst, machs von Hand
<skorpio> dadrc: wenn ich jetzt mit synaptic neuinstallieren will fehlen aber die anderen packete
<dadrc> Mach mal ein `sudo apt-get update`, bevor du wieder was installierst
<dadrc> dann sollte sich das erledigt haben
<skorpio> dadrc: geht wieder! danke sehr :)
<dadrc> gern
<imox> hey ich versuch grad mit sshfs ein verzeichnis einzubinden. im terminal sehe ich das die rechte stimmen und kann auch auf die daten zugreifen aber im dateimanager kann ich keine daten sehen. ich benutze xubuntu 13.04 32bit
<eixV> imox: terminal und dateimanager laufen unter dem selben User?
<jokrebel> imox: Wie "bindest Du das ein"?
<jokrebel> imox: Und ist es dann per "ls /verzeichnis/" zu sehn? Welcher Dateimanager ist bei Dir in betrieb? ……
<imox> eixV: ok dumm von mir ^^ habs unter root ausprobiert unter dem gleichen user kein zugriff. mit sshfs root@192.168.178.12/srv/storage /home/daten
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<imox> ok wenn ich mit dem user aufn temrinal bin siehts strange aus ????? ^^
<jokrebel> imox: Lang genug wärst Du hier unterwegs um solche Grundlagen zu kennen (würd ich meinen)
<imox> jokrebel: könntest du recht haben ;) 
<imox> jut jut einbinden geht trotzdem nicht ;) 
<jokrebel> imox: Dann wär es an der Zeit die Fragen die gestellt wurden zu beantworten.
<eixV> erklaer ich meine Frage mal ganz von vorne, sshfs unter einem bestimmten user ausgfuehrt, kann auch nur dieser User auf den Verzeichnisbaum zugreifen normalerweise
<imox> achso sorry hab ich doch geschrieben wei ch es einbinde sshfs root@192.168.178.12/srv/storage /home/daten
<imox> und das geht doch nur unter root rechte?
<jokrebel> imox: Und warum sollte Dein User-Dateimanager-Login auf ein händisch per Superuser gemountetes Filesystem zugreifen können?
<imox> jokrebel: sorry hab deine frage überlesen ;) einfach zu warm heute ^^ also unter root ist der zu sehen unter dem user nicht 
<imox> jokrebel: dateimanager thunar
<imox> ja wäre ja einfach mal cool wenn man ne option ransetzen könnte das einfach alle zugriff haben aber ist ja immer super kompliziert gemacht ^^
<imox> jokrebel: wie bekomm ich dass dann hin ;) ?
<jokrebel> imox: Ja! - wenn Du in der Konsole per Root irgendwas mountest kann das der (User-)Dateimanager normal _nie_ öffnen.
<eixV> ja, root sshfs, dann kann root reinsehen, ein anderer User nicht, ist halt die defaultconf
<imox> ja toll ein user kann aber kein sshfs ausführen 
<imox> ist doch bescheuert
<imox> what ever wie bekomm ichs hin ;) ?
<eixV> doch, pack den user in die group fuse IIRC
<eixV> dann kann user sshfs
<jokrebel> imox: Nö - ist Sicherheit. Es _soll_ nicht immer einfach jeder alles können. Wenn Du sowas willst nimm Windows <g>
<imox> ja schon klar mir leuchtet es aber nicht ein ich habe die rechte mir die rechte zu geben 
<imox> wo ist da die sicherheit? 
<jokrebel> imox: _Das_ zu _diskutieren_ gehört eher nach Oftopic…
<imox> ok 
<eixV> .o( weil es nicht automatisch getan wird, sondern nur, wenn es wirklich gebraucht wird? )
<imox> ja aber wenn jemand rein will kommt er rein
<imox> wenn er die rechte hat sich die rechte zu geben 
<jokrebel> imox: Vielleicht willst Du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte nochmal eingehen studieren?
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> jokrebel: ok ich les mal :)
<jokrebel> imox: Danke
<imox> danke euch ;) 
<eixV> auf zwei Befehle solltest Du bei deinen weiteren Forschungen achten: id und adduser
<imox> ok
<imox> wenn ich einen starter mit dem befehl erstelle öffnet sich der terminal ich muss das passwort eingeben aber dann schließt sich der terminal und der befehl wurde nicht ausgeführt ;( 
<imox> jemand ein idee?
<PBeck> das system von karl olsberg ist auch nicht schlecht, wenn man 
<PBeck> demon oder darknet von daniel suarez mag
<PBeck> (wobei die zwei deutlich besser sind :))
<PBeck> sorry - falscher channel
<PBeck> imox: welcher befehl?
<imox> der sshfs befehel
<imox> normal im temrinal ausführen und dem gelichen user geht
<imox> der führt den ja auch aus sonst würde ich ja nicht das pw eingeben müssen 
<PBeck> imox: irgendwie habe ich nicht ganz verstanden was du möchtest? per ssh das verzeichnis einbinden?
<imox> ja
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs <= den artikel kennst schon?
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> das geht jetzt auch :) aber 
<imox> ich hab den befehel nur auf einen starter belegt 
<imox> gelegt
<PBeck> wieso nicht automount
<imox> weil das nur nach bedarf sein soll. man ist ja auch nicht immer im internet ;) 
<PBeck> imox: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/starter-fuer-netzlaufwerk-per-sshfs/#post-1460462
<kubine> Title: Starter für Netzlaufwerk per sshfs › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> die lösung vom chrisss ist nicht praktikabel?
<imox> welche lösung?
<PBeck> normal im nautilus per ssh
<imox> ne
<PBeck> imox: dann den eintrag in die fstab mit der option user?
<imox> hmmm
<imox> sshfs kann ich in die fstab schreiben?
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs#Automount
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> musst nur mal gucken welche optionen da brauchst
<imox> naja noauto
<PBeck> btw die funktion ssh per nautilus (sftp) ist ne feine sache - davor noch nie genutzt - direkt mal ein lesezeichen auf den server gesetzt :)
<PBeck> imox: teste mal und berichte :)
<imox> ne sftp ist keine option
<imox> die daten müssen eingebunden sein 
<imox> und ich habe xubuntu
<imox> ja aber dann muss ich mit root rechten mounten
<imox> die fstab 
<imox> und dann habe ich wieder das problem das der user kein zugriff auf das verzeichnis hat
<imox> warum kann man denn kein starter erstellen man eh 
<imox> son scheiss wieder
<imox> zu was sind die denn bitte da
<PBeck> imox: wieso nicht?
<PBeck> imox: mit user darf auch ein user einbinden
<PBeck> imox: wenn das per sshfs drinsteht kannst du doch per starter mount ausführen
<PBeck> imox: ist doch optimal?
<imox> hmm ok ich versuchs mal 
<imox> sshfs#USER@SERVER:/ORT/ /home/USER/ZIEL/MOUNTPOINT fuse user,noauto 0 0  oder? 
<imox> hab keine rechte zum mounten
<PBeck> http://ubuntuhilfe.wordpress.com/2009/04/25/howto-dateisystem-mit-sshfs-mounten/
<kubine> Title: Howto: Dateisystem mit sshfs mounten | Ubuntu-Hilfe (at ubuntuhilfe.wordpress.com)
<imox> da steht nicht mehr als ich weiß 
<imox> per hand bekomm ichs ja hin
<PBeck> imox: bist du schon in der gruppe fuse?
<imox> ja
<PBeck> imox: ok wo ist das problem genau? du kannst nun im terminal ohne root rechte mounten?
<PBeck> also ... sshfs benutzer@....
<imox> ne grad noch nicht mom ich versuche noch 
<imox> also per hand mit dem sshfs befehl ja
<imox>  aber grad noch nicht über den ftab eintrag
<PBeck> und was möchtest du dann genau machen?
<PBeck> dann kannst dir ja den fstab eintrag doch sparen - dachte es geht nur als root ;)
<imox> also gleiche problem
<imox> geht jetzt über die ftab
<PBeck> welches problem?
<imox> aber über den starten ist es das selber problem ;(
<imox> mount /home/daten geht auch nicht über den starter
<imox> genau das gleiche
<imox> komm zu pw eingabe
<imox> terminal zu nix passiert
<imox> per hand im terminal gehts
<imox> echt scheisse
<PBeck> imox: so ich habe sshfs jetzt auch mal eingerichtet - lass uns das mal anschauen
<PBeck> imox: wie hast den starter eingerichtet
<PBeck> ?
<imox> rechte maustaste Starter erstellen ? 
<imox> bei befehl dann mount /home/daten 
<imox> arbeitsverzeichnis nix
<imox> und im Terminal ausführen
<imox> dann noch unter berechteigung das der ausführen darf
<PBeck> was kommt, wenn du den sshfs befehl direkt ausführst?
<imox> öffnet sich der terminal 
<imox> und ich muss das root pw eingeben
<imox> also von dem server logischerweise wohin ich mich verbinde
<imox> steht auch die ip dran 
<imox> dann schließt sich der terminal und alles ist wech 
<imox> und nichts gemountet
<imox> unmount geht aber über den starter
<PBeck> imox: mach mal ein & ans ende
<imox> nu geht gar nichts mehr 
<PBeck> imox: wahrscheinlich wird der prozess mit dem starter wieder beendet
<imox> geh ich mal von aus
<imox> kann man nicht ein terminal öffnen und den befehel mit übergeen?
<PBeck> imox: mach mal nohup davor
<imox> ahh col
<imox> cool geht
<imox> :D
<imox> TOP!
<PBeck> die lösung ist auch flexibler als die fstab geschichte
<PBeck> mit nohup wird der prozess vom startprozess entkoppelt
<imox> ahh cool
<imox>  ich find die lösung auch viel besser
<imox> sag mal muss ich ne portweiterleiung über iptables machen? oder gibts auhc eine gui dafür? ich bekomms zwar hin aber das ist für meine mutter ;) 
<PBeck> imox: was möchtest den genau machen?
<imox> port weiterleiten den localhost von mysql an eine ip 
<PBeck> imox: wieso das?
<imox> ach der typ der da die porgramm eingerichetet hat
<imox> hat das so gemacht das es nen daten prdner geben muss unter /home/daten da sind programme drin die den mysql server unter dem localhost erwarten 
<imox> damit man von überall das verzeichnis mounte kann und eine portweiterleitung macht 
<PBeck> ah - habe mit portweiterleitungen noch nichts am hut. aber wieso brauchst da ne gui? wird doch einmal eingerichtet und gut ist, oder?
<imox> ja stimmt
<imox> ich dachte für sie falls die ip sich mal ändert oder so
<imox> naja ok passt schon 
<imox> thx
<PBeck> imox: kannst ein zenity script basteln
<PBeck> das wäre nett
<imox> was das?
<PBeck> zentiy ist eine gui für die bash
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zenity
<kubine> Title: Zenity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> ne recht coole sache - im grunde brauchst ja nur eine variable - die ip adresse - und bei zenity ist es recht einfach, ein fenster darzustellen mit zwei drei buttons
<PBeck> zenity --entry --text "Bitte Mysql-Server IP eingeben:" --title "Mysql Portupdate"
<PBeck> der eintrag wird dann einfach in eine variable gespeichert und upgedatet
<PBeck> <10 zeilen - mit ping auf erreichbarkeit prüfen und falls negativ - fehlermeldung mit zenity ausgeben
<PBeck> da ja passwörter rumgeschickt werden, sollte es natürlich der richtige server sein - kann man aber wohl ohne weiteres nicht prüfen oder erkennt man einen mysql server beim anmelden?
<PBeck> imox: als kontrolle kann man sich womöglich den db namen ausgeben lassen
<imox> mom tel sorry 
<PBeck> imox: irc ist geduldig :)
<imox> ahh cool danke behalt ich mal im hinterkopf ich hab jeztt einfach auch einen starter gemacht mit ssh und -L 
<PBeck> oki
<imox> die hitze ist echt unterträglich
<imox> ahh seh grad das ich aber bei einigen rechner das im autostart machen muss
<imox> PBeck: aber wie man ich mit zentiy dann die weiterleitung? 
<imox> hmm nee ist aber eigentlich quatsch das mit zenity zu machen wenn ich das im autostart haben will 
<imox> die ip ist immer die gleiche dann 
<imox> ist eigenen lan 
<imox> hmm muss das über die iptables laufen? 
<imox> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router#Portweiterleitung
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> imox: ging ja nur um eine variable einstellung der ip
<imox> ?
<PBeck> imox: wenns fest ist, ist natürlich eine feste eintragung besser
<PBeck> imox: ist dann ein bashscript, dass dir die ip grafisch abfragt
<imox> joa ne hier kanns jetzt fest sein 
<imox> muss ich das über die iptables machen? 
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router#Portweiterleitung
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> ja das hab ich gelsen ;) 
<PBeck> imox: mir wäre keine andere lösung gekannt als es mit iptables zum machen
<imox> ok
<imox> dann mach ichs damit
<PBeck> imox: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: iptables2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> ne gibt auch guis - siehe ende
<PBeck> imox: und man kanns ja in rc.local oder upstart einbinden
<imox> was einbinden?
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe vboxadm auf ubuntu 12.04 installiert und bekomme beim aufrufen nun folgenden fehler: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415457/
<kubine> Title: Vboxadm › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<matzexh> Ich hatte das Problem schon einmal und es durch das installieren eines moduls behoben, kann mich nur leider nicht mehr erinnern durch was, jemand eine idee? hat es etwas mit cgi zu tun?
<PBeck> imox: zum automatischen starten
<imox> was automatisch starten? 
<PBeck> imox: iptables
<imox> hmmm
<imox> ist blöd irgendwie 
<imox> mit ssh -L kann ich ja den port forwarden 
<PBeck> matzexh: wie hast es installiert?
<imox> PBeck: meinste nicht das geht? ohen dass ich das passwort eingeben muss 
<imox> kann man das nicht irgendwie mitsenden
<matzexh> PBeck, apt-get install vboxadm aus einer fremdquelle von packages.gauner.org
<imox> PBeck: mag die iptables gar nicht anhaben
<PBeck> imox: mit keys ja
<imox> wie mit keys?
<PBeck> imox: ssh keys
<PBeck> matzexh: mach mal find / -name Authtification.pm
<PBeck> matzexh: mach mal find / -name Authentification.pm
<PBeck> ob das modul überhaupt installiert ist oder nur an einem ort als in @INC gespeichert
<paule_> Hallo kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab eine NVIDIA Grafikkarte und echt üble Flashprobleme und ich weiss jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter. Es ruckelt einfach nur gewaltig und die Grafikkarte wird ultraheiss, das hat sie vorher bei Windows nicht gemacht
<matzexh> PBeck, keine ausgabe, also ist das nicht installiert
<paule_> Inzwischen hab ich ein wenig rumprobiert und das gemacht das im Wiki stand, leider hat das jetzt dafür gesorgt das der Flashplayer im Browser ständig abstürzt
<matzexh> PBeck, evtl. blöde frage, aber wie installiere ich das?
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<paule_> Hallo?
<matzexh> ok, libcgi-application-plugin-authentication-perl ist das fehlende paket. läuft nun, danke PBeck 
<paule_> kann mir jemand mit dem Problem helfen?
<paule_> Inzwischen stürzt mein Flashplugin nur noch ab
<paule_> Ist hier vielleicht irgend wer der gewillt ist mir zu helfen?
<matzexh> paule_, sorry, ich hab keine ahnung von dem Flash zeug, nutze das nicht/kaum mehr und bei mir ist das auch mehr als buggy
<vlt> paule_: Linux wird vom Hersteller von Flash nicht mehr unterstützt, glaube ich. Wozu brauchst Du das?
<paule_> also ehrlichgesagt ist das ziemlicher müll hier in ubuntu
<vlt> paule_: Ja, schmeiß den raus!
<paule_> naja schon mal versucht englische Filme über sreams anzuschauen?
<paule_> streams
<paule_> ohne flash
<bekks> Nimm testweise mal Chromium. Das liefert Pepperflash mit. Du musst nur darauf achten, dass das Adobe Plugin deaktiviert ist.
<paule_> ist installiert, ok versuch ich mal
<die74> google chrome ist auch eine alternative (weil der aktuelle flashplayer mit drin ist) 
<PBeck> matzexh: wunderbar :)
<bekks> Chrome, nicht Chromium. Chromium hat kein Pepperflash, das hat nur Chrome.
<paule_> naja chromium hats nicht gebracht, gleiches Problem
<paule_> und soll ich wirklich chrome in meinem ubuntu installieren?
<die74> wenn du nicht paranoid bist, dann spricht nichts dagegen *lach 
<paule_> wie installier ich das? weil als paket gibts das ja wohl eher nicht
<bekks> !chrome
<kubine> bekks: Informationen zu Chrome finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chrome
<bekks> So.
<die74> *.dep Paket downloaden und installieren (einfach anklicken)
<die74> *.deb
<paule_> installation läuft
<paule_> nett das die installation nicht läuft
<paule_> kein balken und es passiert nichts
<die74> das dauert 
<paule_> so wies momentan ausschaut bis morgen
<paule_> und auf meiner Festplatte passiert gar nichts
<die74> :/
<paule_> Kann das sein das da irgendwas blockiert?
<paule_> ich mein mein irc läuft mit firefox
<paule_> schön wenn man was installieren will aber der fortschritt nicht möglich ist
<paule_> wenn das jetzt nach ewigen zeiten immer noch nicht installiert, gibts ne möglichkeit rauszufinden warum nicht?
<paule_> jetzt tut sich was
<die74> immer schön durch die hose atmen :)
<paule_> hoffentlich bringt das was
<die74> und ruhe bewahren 
<paule_> weil durch mein neuinstallieren des flashplugins kann ich kaum mehr flash anschauen
<vlt> paule_: Wenn’s nicht klappt, kannst Du uns ja noch ’ne Weile anmaulen. Ist doch auch nicht schlecht.
<paule_> naja da man sich in der Linuxecke anscheinend nicht für Flash interessiert ist auf der Wikiseite auch nichts von den wirklichen Problemen zu lesen
<vlt> paule_: Da kann ich zustimmen ;-)
<paule_> naja ich geh jetzt off, leider keine verbesserung der Probleme...
<bekks> Greetings to Adobe.
<die74> vllt. hat er keine Hardwarebeschleunigung ... 
<bekks> Er hat Adobe Flash 11.2 und hat in Chrome das Adobe Plugin nicht abgeschaltet.
<die74> morgen hat er bestimmt wieder windows installiert :)
<bekks> Wenn er möchte. Zu seinem Glück gezwungen wird hier niemand. :>
<vlt> Seine Laune klang, als hätte er das auch schon ganz schön lange nutzen müssen.
<bekks> :D
<die74> ihr seid so böse :)
<bekks> Wir sind nur ehrlich. :>
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-27
<die74> guten morgen
<innerand> Hey! Ich hätte gerne einen WAV-(oder Flac)Stream als "Soundkarte", wie stellt man das am Besten an? 
<History35453> Morgen @all
<History35453> Ich bräuchte eure Hilfe in Bezug zu Dateiübertragungen übers Netzwerk. Ich binde ein freigegenes Netzwerk von einem Windows System ein und will nun Daten darauf kopieren. Erst läuft auch alles gut aber irgendwann hört der Dateitransfer einfach auf. Das Fenster ist noch offen nur wird nichts mehr übertragen.
<jokrebel> innerand: Wie ist das zu verstehen? Wie soll ein Stream Hardware ersetzen können?
<History35453> Es ist auch nicht immer an der selben Stelle/Datei sondern ?willkürlich?
<jokrebel> History35453: Wie groß sind die Dateien bei denen es nicht bis zum Ende geht?
<History35453> das variert zwischen 300MB und 4GB
<innerand> jokrebel, Das mit der Soundausgabe soll meine Squeezebox übernehmen.  Es soll also aus allem was eigentlich an die Soundkarte gehen würde als wav-stream ins netzwerk gehen. 
<History35453> aktuell hängt der transfer bei einer 367MB Datei
<jokrebel> History35453: Mit was überträgst Du? Wie bindest Du das ein?
<History35453> mit thunar per SMB.
<History35453> einbinden und dann kopieren und einfügen
<History35453> btw. die festplatte ist mit Truecrypt verschlüsselt
<History35453> Im ubuntu Wiki steht Probleme mit Bytebereich-Sperrung -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs  Kann es dait zusammenhängen?
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> History35453: Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Vielleicht mal aus dem Terminal heraus starten und auch dort nach Fehlern schaun.
<jokrebel> ohje - Verschlüsselt; dann bin ich raus…
<nbkr> innerand, Für AudioStreaming gibts andere Tools z.B. Icecast. Ob das jetzt aber mit der Squeezebox funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Ich kenn die Hardware nicht.
<nbkr> innerand, Google sagt es geht.
<Mundus> Guten Morgen, ich such ein Bildbetrachtungsprogramm für Linux (in etwa wie Picasa), da von diesem Programm aber viele Funktionen nicht unter Linux funktionieren, such ich ein Tool, welches sehr ähnlich ist. 
<nevchen> Mundus:  schonmal seiten mit alternativlisten bemüht?
<Mundus> Jep, aber da ich keine Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich habe, wollte ich auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Ich habe Xnview gefunden bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik gelesen. Leider sind die Programme nicht gegenübergestellt, sodass ich nicht weiß, welche am ehesten Picasa entspricht.
<kubine> Title: Grafik › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Im besonderen muss auch eine hohe Benutzerfreundlichkeit gegeben sein, da meine Frau mit dem Programm arbeiten wird. Sie möchte gerne, dass das Programm schnell und unkompliziert arbeitet.
<koegs> bilder betrachten oder verwalten? man kann nur helfen, wenn man weiß welches spezielle feature gewünscht wird
<Mundus> Picasa kann meines Erachtens beides, sodass beides toll wäre... Betrachten reicht wahrscheinlich.
<Mundus> Ist XnViewMP den zu empfehlen?
<Mundus> oder gThumb, da es keine Fremdquelle ist?
<krytarik> Mundus: Yup, bisher mein persönlicher Favorit, solltest du dir auf jeden Fall mal angucken.
<koegs> fürs einfache betrachten nutze ich immer eye of gnome (eog)
<Mundus> ich werde gThumb ausprobieren und die Rückmeldungen meiner Frau abwarten. Wenn Sie mit dem Programm gut arbeiten kann, werde ich keine Änderungen vornehmen. Danke
<History35453> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=713898 und https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tumbler/+bug/1161050 << kennt jemand diesen Bug und weis evtl. eine Lösung?
<kubine> Title: #713898 - Tumbler segfaults on video files - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<Harald523> Gibt es eine einfache Anwendung, mit der ich zu testzwecken das Mikro in echtzeit direkt auf die Kopfhörer legen kann?
<Harald523>  Man kann ja mit Audacity aufnehmen, oder mit diesem Skype Echo/Sound Test Service, aber das sind Krücken
<ppq> Harald523: einfach im alsamixer im tab "aufnahme" (F3 drücken, falls du nicht eh schon drin bist) so lange mit den pfeiltasten nach rechts, bis du den regler "Mic" o.ä. findest. den dann einfach mit pfeil-oben aufdrehen. wenn "MM" drunter steht, auf m drücken zum unmuten
<ppq> !alsamixer > Harald523 
<kubine> Harald523: Informationen zu Alsamixer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<ppq> man beachte den hinweis bzgl. pulseaudio
<M_Kay> Hi benutzt hier jemand ubuntu one?
<M_Kay> ich will da gerne übers webinterface eine datei freigeben
<M_Kay> finde aber den share button nicht :/
<M_Kay> wenn ich auf ne datei klicke und auf more kann ich die nur löschen oder runterladen
<M_Kay> ist das normal?
<krytarik> M_Kay: Nö, steht da nicht auch "Publish file" zur Auswahl?
<M_Kay> nope
<krytarik> Hmm.
<M_Kay> hab mir die faq grad angeguckt
<M_Kay> sollte wohl da stehen
<M_Kay> tuts aber nicht
<M_Kay> eine idee warum das so ist?
<krytarik> Es geht aber schon um ne -Datei-, wie du sagst, und nicht etwa um einen Ordner?
<M_Kay> jap
<M_Kay> das sonderbare ist ich habe da auch schonmal ne datei freigegeben gehabt
<M_Kay> nur gerade jetzt geht das nicht
<krytarik> M_Kay: Wie sieht's denn damit aus?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/318784/ubuntu-one-publish-file-option-available-in-firefox-but-not-chrome
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Ubuntu One: Publish file option available in Firefox but not Chrome - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<M_Kay> tatsächlich
<M_Kay> komischer bug :(
<M_Kay> thx!
<krytarik> Gerne. LOL
<Jonas1> Hi
<Jonas1> hi
<jokrebel> Jonas1: Hi, frag einfach drauf los ;-)
<Jonas1> Ja ich habe eine Frage zu Einstellung eigener Software in das Ubuntu-Software Center.
<Jonas1> Kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie das geht?
<jokrebel> Was meinst Du mit "eigener Software"? Du hast ein Programm selbst entwickelt und möchtest es zur Verfügung stellen?
<Jonas1> Ja
<jokrebel> Du könntest ein PPA erstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA . Direkt in die Ubuntuquellen wird man es wohl nicht so einfach schaffen können.
<kubine> Title: PPA › Launchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Jonas1> Also was es gibt ist developer.ubuntu.com
<Jonas1> nur wird meine Software nie freigeschaltet, es bleibt immer bei gelöscht stehen. Vielleicht hatte ich es ja als falsches Format eingesendet.
<jokrebel> Das wär aber wohl besser, wenn Du Dich da an die Entwickler wendest. Hier bist Du mit diesem Thema eher falsch.
<Jonas1> Wo erreiche ich die?
<jokrebel> Jonas1: #ubuntu-app-devel
<Jonas1> Vielen dank
<Jonas1> Bin das erste mal im IRC
<bullgard4> Jonas1: Es empfiehlt sich in Deinem eigenen Interesse, daß Du den betreffenden neuen Kanal erst einmal mindestens 24 Stunden beoachtest, bevor Du dort postest. Im IRC gibt es eine Menge Leute, die übelnehmen.
<ppq> ach was, fragen schadet nicht. gleiches gilt natürlich dafür, antworten auch zu lesen ;)
<grossing> bullgard4, also ich wurde nicht gefressen ;)
<bullgard4> grossing: Ich kenne über 10 Leute persönlich un mit Namen, denen solches widerfuhr. Leute, denen ihre Arbeitgeber (heute) bescheinigen, daß sie einen sehr guten IT-Job machen.
<bekks> Er kennt tote Menschen - die gefressen wurden.
<Mundus> Guten Abend,
<Mundus> nachdem ich heute gThumb zum Laufen bekommen habe (bzw. ausgewählt habe), habe ich eine nächste Herausforderung und hoffe auf eure Hilfe:
<Mundus> Ich möchte gerne die Fotosoftware von rossmann nutzen 
<Mundus> Leider ist dies nur ein Win bzw. Mac Programm.
<Mundus> Ist es möglich die Software mit Wine zu nutzen? Bzw. andere Tipps?
<Mundus> P.S.: es muss rossmann software sein
<bekks> Probier es aus. Die steht unter Garantie nicht der App DB von wine.
<Mundus> Was bedeutet das? Ist es dann problematisch, bzw. funktioniert es nicht?
<bekks> Woher sollen wir das wissen?
<sysdef> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=8480
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Rossmann Fotoservice (at appdb.winehq.org)
<bekks> LOL
<bekks> OK, es hat wohl schon jemand getestet :D
<Mundus> Dann werde ich jetzt wine installieren und es ausprobieren...
<bekks> Lies halt den Link.
<sysdef> und sei so nett und schreibe eine erfahrungsbericht :)
<Rochvellon> Mundus> es könnte ratsam sein, für jede applikation, die du über wine laufen lassen möchtest, ein eigenes prefix zu erstellen. mit playonlinux kannst du das alles grafisch inkl. der zu verwendenen wine-version erledigen
<Mundus> sysdef: wo soll der Bericht hin? 
<sysdef> unten im menue rechts kann man sich registrieren und dann einen bericht zur getesteten version senden
<Rochvellon> deinen eigenen von der app? du kannst dir auf winehq.org ein konto erstellen und dann dort eine rezension dazu schreiben
<Mundus> Hi, erstellt wine selbstständig prefix?
<impuls23> moin
<jokrebel> impuls23:  Hi, frag einfach drauf los ;-)
<impuls23> habe keine fragen
<impuls23> :)
<jokrebel> impuls23: Auch gut <g> …wir haben auch einen Plauderkanal -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;-)
<impuls23> nice, ich schau mal rein :)
<BA7> hi, leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass die aktuellen Kernel nicht kompatibel mit meiner Grafikkarte sind. Wie setze ich den jetzigen verwendeten Kernel als Standard?
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<bekks> Was ist denn "der aktuelle kernel", "meine Grafikkarte" und "der jetzige verwendete Kernel"?
<BA7> bekks: -29 meine ich
#ubuntu-de 2013-07-28
<BA7> Wie setzt man den verwendeten Kernel als Standard? Ich muss ein alten Kernel nehmen, da die neuen nicht mit meiner Grafikkarte kompatibel sind.
<dadrc> Kannst grub sagen, es soll immer der zuletzt genutzte Kernel gebootet werden
<sayler> kennt jemand ne gute & verständlich anleitung, wie ich einen Externen Datenträger mit dm-crypt verschlüssle, mittels keyfile, und bei jeden boot automatisch einbinde ?
<bekks> BA7: Was ist denn "der aktuelle kernel", "meine Grafikkarte" und "der jetzige verwendete Kernel"?
<bekks> BA7: Das hattest du gestern abend schon gefragt, aber keinerlei weitere Informationen dazu geliefert.
<sayler> oder noch besser, kann ich meinem LVM volumen noch eine weitere platte hinzufügen die beim boot eingebunden wird ?
<sayler> *platte = partition
<bekks> LVM kennt keine Partitionen. Es kennt logical volumes, volume groups und physical volumes.
<bekks> Und wenn du einen externen Datenträger in eine VG aufnimmst, und dieser externe Datenträger ist irgendwann kapuut oder nicht da, dann ist deine gesamte VG unbrauchbar.
<sayler> sprich wenn ich es hinzufügen würde, wären meine daten irgendwo gesichert, mann wüsste nicht ob SSD oder normale HDD
<sayler> ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Das wiederum kann man festlegen.
<sayler> also, bei mir sieht es so aus - notebook mit SSD, ssd beinhaltet das system  + das home dirctory ,  auf die Externe (ist eigtl intern, im hdd-caddy) sollen dann weitere große daten rein die nicht so oft verwendet werden
<sayler> wie wollte ich das dann am besten bewerkstelligen, die SSD ist schon ein LVM
<sayler> HDD eigenständig verschlüsseln und dann mit keyfile oder klartext passwd entschlüsseln?
<bekks> Du solltest dann eine zweite VG anlegen. Von Verschlüsselung halte ich genau nichts, weil sie mehr Probleme mit sich bringt, als Nutzen oder als sie Schutz bietet. Zumal du keinen Laptop hast.
<sayler> hää ? steht doch ich hab ein laptop ^
<bekks> Beim Stichwort HDD Caddy habe ich Notebook wieder gestrichen.
<bekks> Ändert aber auch nichts an meiner Aussage.
<sayler> http://tinyurl.com/mrxqcrm
<kubine> Title: hdd caddy - LinuxMint Yahoo! Image Search Results (at tinyurl.com)
<bekks> Hast du Linux Mint?
<sayler> jo seid 2 tagen
<bekks> Dann hast du kein Ubuntu. Hier gibts keinen Support für Linux Mint.
<sayler> ubuntu hab ich natürlich auch
<sayler> siehst selbst ... hdd caddys gibts auch für notebooks ;)
<loikaloika> Wenn ich mein System mit einem 3.8er Kernel starte streikt NDISwrapper mit:ndiswrapper: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout , wenn ich aber einen uralten mit 3.2.x nehme ist alles bestens. Was läuft da schief?
<apollo13> die version des kernelmoduls
<bekks> Das Modul passt nur zu deinem alten Kernel und nicht zu deinem neuen. Und NDISwrapper wird als veraltet, instabil und völlig kaputt angesehen.
<apollo13> loikaloika: btw, einfach " symbol module_layout " oder so in google eingeben bewirkt wunder
<BA7> bekks: am Ende steht -29
<BA7> beim Kernelname
<bekks> BA7: Ich habe Dir drei Fragen gestellt, und hätte gerne vollständige Antworten dazu.
<BA7> der aktuelle ist ***-42 , meine Grafikkarte ist eine onboard von Intel und verwendeter kernel ***-29 .. leider weiß ich nicht wie man alle infos genauer bekommt so kann ich es grad nur grob sagen
<bekks> BA7: Ich möchte die vollständigen KErnelnamen wissen.
<bekks> Ohne Sternchen.
<BA7> leider weiß ich nicht wie man alle infos genauer bekommt so kann ich es grad nur grob sagen
<grossing> z.B. mit uname -r
<bekks> Das ist Unsinn, und das weisst du.
<bekks> BA7: Daher, woher du die Angabe mit ****-xy hast, bekommst du auch die Info, was da statt der Sternchen steht.
<loikaloika> mein Fritz Wlan Stick hat aber soweit ich weiß keine linux Treiber
<bekks> BA7: Und genauere Informationen zu deiner Grafikkarte bekommst du mit lspci -k
<BA7> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM
<bekks> BA7: Was ist die Ausgabe von uname -a ?
<bekks> BA7: Und die Host BRidge interessiert genau niemanden, wenn wir von der Grafikkarte reden.
<BA7> Linux BA7 3.2.0-29-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:03:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BA7> hm finde die Information von der Grafikkarte nicht
<bekks> lspci -k | grep -A3 - VGA
<bekks> Gna.
<bekks> lspci -k | grep -A3 -i VGA
<BA7>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<BA7> Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d
<BA7> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<bekks> !pastebinit > BA7 
<kubine> BA7: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<BA7> wenn ich nicht -29 Kernel nehme
<BA7> dann bleibt das System nach einiger Zeit hängen
<bekks> Dann deinstallier den anderen Kernel.
<BA7> ja das bekomme ich nicht auf die kette
<BA7> habe gelesen, dass man die header und image datei löschen muss des kernels
<BA7> und das kann man ja mit synaptic machen?! 
<bekks> Deinstallieren ist nicht Löschen.
<BA7> jedoch kann ich nichts mehr  installieren
<bekks> Und Deinstallieren kann man mit synaptic, ja.
<bekks> Wieso willst du was installieren, wenn du etwas deinstallieren möchtest?
<BA7> weil ich synaptic nicht habe
<bekks> Bitte sprich in ganzen Sätzen, und Enter ist kein Satzzeichen.
<bekks> Und wieso kannst du es nicht installieren?
<BA7> Ich musss erst Synaptic installieren, jedoch ist mein Softwarecenter beschädigt und über den Terminel mit apt-get bekommt ein Fehler mit Abhängigkeit von headers 
<BA7> Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren:
<BA7> Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<BA7>  linux-generic : Hängt ab von: linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.43.51) aber 3.2.0.49.59 soll installiert werden
<BA7>  synaptic : Hängt ab von: libvte9 (>= 1:0.24.0) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<BA7> E: Unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten. Versuchen Sie »apt-get -f install« ohne Angabe eines Pakets (oder geben Sie eine Lösung an).
<bekks> Wieso ist dein Softwarecenter beschädigt?
<bekks> Benutz einen PASTEBIN.
<BA7> Wenn ich das alles wüsste wäre ich nicht hier :-)
<bekks> Und dein software center ist kein bisschen beschädigt. Das ist eine Fehlermeldung von apt.
<BA7> Das Softwarecenter wollte Updates installieren aber musste es abberechen weil kein Speicherplatz mehr zur verfügung stand oder so
<bekks> Ja, dann hast du keinen Platz mehr, weil deine Festplatte voll ist.
<BA7> naja wenn ich das softwarecenter öffne, kommt eine meldung "Elemente können weder installiert noch entfern werden, bis der Software-katalog repariert wurde. möchten Sie ihn jetzt reparieren?"
<BA7> und die Reperation klappt nicht
<BA7> nein, die boot partition wodrauf die Kernel sind, ist nur voll nicht die HD ansich.
<bekks> Reparationen musst du hoffentlich nicht zahlen. Die Reparatur funktioniert nicht, weil du keinen Festplattenplatz mehr hast.
<bekks> Deinstallier alte Kernel. U.a. den, den du nicht haben willst.
<BA7> das habe ich ja vor :D
<bekks> Dann mach es doch?
<BA7> nur synaptic lässt sich nicht installieren
<bekks> synaptic brauchst du nicht.
<jokrebel> BA7: Und da wunderst Du Dich, dass nicht alles rund läuft, wenn da wohl ein Update nur halb durchlief?
<bekks> Die Frage war: "Kann man das mit synaptic machen?" Die Antwort war: "Ja, kann man."
<bekks> Können ist nicht müssen.
<BA7> ja ok. aber habe dann keine Ahnung wie ich deinstalliere ..lese mir grad auf ubuntu was durch
<ring0> dadrc, ah,  GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT ist in der tat interessant. danke
<bekks> BA7: Und was ist "was"?
<BA7> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> was spräche dagegen, einfach per Live-CD die volle Partition etwas großer zu machen?
<bekks> BA7: Erstmal solltest du Platz schaffen.
<jokrebel> ö
<BA7> /dev/sda5              235M    234M     0  100% /boot
<BA7> da muss ich Platz schaffen
<bekks> Richtig.
<BA7> indem ich Kernel deinstalliere
<bekks> Ja.
<BA7> nur auf der Seite von ubuntu verstehe ich es nicht
<bekks> Das kann man mit dpkg und apt machen, dazu braucht man kein synaptic.
<bekks> Ich hätte gerne die ausgabe von "dpkg -l linux-image" in einem Pastebin. Nicht in diesem Channel.
<BA7> Will man also im obigen Beispiel den älteren Kernel 3.0.0-16-generic und die Headerdateien deinstallieren, so sucht man in der Paketverwaltung
<BA7> wo ist denn die Paketverwaltung?
<bekks> Liest du was ich schreibe? :)
<jokrebel> BA7: Und warum hast Du eine separate Boot-Partition. Ein Standard-Ubuntu legt die normalerweise nicht an.
<BA7> kp musste das machen
<bekks> Wieso? Wer hat Dich dazu gezwungen?
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/3u4Q7Bja
<kubine> Title: Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Vollständig Löschen/Halten | - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Du hat gar keine Kernel installiert.
<bekks> Zumindest nicht unter Ubuntu.
<jokrebel> BA7: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> beim Start wird immer Kernel -42 automatisch ausgewählt und gebootet
<bekks> Ohne installierten Kernel glaube ich das nicht.
<BA7> ich mach dann mit Shift oder wie die taste heißt, und gehe unter previous kernel auf den-29
<bekks> MAch bitte, was jokrebel sagte.
<BA7> weil sonst mein System durch die grafikkarte hängen bleibt
<bekks> Woher weisst Du überhaupt, dass es durch die GRafikkarte hängenbleibt?
<jokrebel> BA7: Gib uns doch bitte als erste mal die geforderten Ausgaben damit wir ein paar (vollständige! nicht nur xy***-29) Eckdaten Deines Systems haben.
<ring0> bekks, kann es sein, dass an linux-image noch ein * gehört?
<bekks> ring0: dpkg -l | grep linux-image :)
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/CrgsmbQF
<kubine> Title: cxx@BXXX:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubunt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> bekks, 'dpkg -l linux-image*' hat aber eine schönere ausgabe ;)
<jokrebel> BA7: Da bist Du wohl einige Updates hinterher und Deine Paketverwaltung ist kaputt. Das empfohlene "apt-get -f install" schon versucht?
<jokrebel> BA7: Wenn Du allerdings wirklich eine übervolle separate /boot-Partition hast (wer zwang Dich dazu?) wirst Du die erst vergrößern müssen oder dort aufräumen…
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/QLFNhtKd
<kubine> Title: cxx@BXXX:~$ apt-get -f apt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.11 für amd64, kompiliert am Ap - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BA7> ah sry
<BA7> install vergessen
<jokrebel> BA7: Und sudo davor ;-)
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/FUmTre25
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# sudo apt-get -f install Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fert - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> warum machst Du Dich zu root UND nutzt sudo?
<jokrebel> BA7: Zeile 29 -> No space left on device … wie vorhin schon gesagt:
<jokrebel> BA7: Wenn Du allerdings wirklich eine übervolle separate /boot-Partition hast (wer zwang Dich dazu?) wirst Du die erst vergrößern müssen oder dort aufräumen…
<BA7> ja könntet ihr mir bitte helfen die "aufzuräumen" weil vergößern krieg ich nicht hin
<BA7> ich will ja einfach nur die neuen kernel löschen welche den platz wegnehmen
<BA7> und den kernel *-29 als standard setzen
 * jokrebel wär eher für Fehlersuche warum ein (komplett!)_aktuelles_ Ubuntu nicht geht. Vielleicht machte das ja nur Probleme __weil__ die Partition voll ist und deshalb auch Folge-Updates schief liefen? Aktuelle Kernelversion ist hier bei nem 12.04.2 nämlich 3.2.0-49. Da sind Welten dazwischen von 29 aus gesehn....
<jokrebel> BA7: … und warum bekommst Du vergrößern nicht hin?
<BA7> 3.2.0-49 ist auch installiert
<BA7> das kann ich beim start auswählen
<BA7> aber nehme 29
<jokrebel> BA7: Aber der _kann_ nicht gehn, weil nur halb upgedatet!
<BA7> ok vllt bleibt deswegen auch der pc hängen
<jokrebel> BA7: Du bekämpfst Symtome anstatt Ursachen denke ich.
<BA7> also ist es nicht möglich, ebend ber den terminal paar kernels zu löschen?
<BA7> und den 29er als standard zu setzen?
<jokrebel> BA7: Nochmal - warum genau hast Du überhaupt eine separate Boot-Partition? Und dann auch noch mit mickrigen 235 MB? Und was genau hindert Dich daran, diese Partition mittels Live-CD einfach auf eine vernünftige Größe zu bringen? >>vorher natürlich selbstredend ein Backup der wichtigen Sachen<< …_so_ ist Dein System grade eher Schrott.
 * jokrebel supportet zumindest keine alten Sachen…
<jokrebel> BA7: Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist Dein System mit dem 3.2.0-29 auf einem Stand vor über einem Jahr (und eventuell schon seit da nur noch am "rumeiern" und eher zufällig noch funktionieren .
<UbuPhillup> was sagt jokrebel zu einer Neuinstallation > kleinerer Aufwand ?
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Oder so; ja ;-)
<ring0> ich verstehe nicht, wieso man sich an der separaten boot-partition so aufhängt. man kann doch einfach per dpkg ein paar ältere kernel entfernen, anschließend apt-get -f install durchführen und gut?
<jokrebel> ring0: Er will ja die _neueren_ entfernen weil angeblich nur bis zum 3.2.0-29er geht… Wenn Du so alten Kram supporten willst - Bitte ;-) kannst gern übernehmen.
<BA7> Das habe ich auch seit über eine Stunde vor und habe gehofft hier etwas Unterstützung zu bekommen nachdem alle relevanten Information jetzt gesammelt wurden.
<BA7> Ist das nicht meine Sache? Ist hier ein Chef der aufpasst oder eure eigene Einstellung? :D
<BA7> Oder anders, kann mir vllt jemanden helfen 2-3 Kernel zu löschen, damit der aktuellste komplett installiert werden kann? Bin leider noch zu unerfahren mit Linux um das selber hinzubekommen
<ring0> es gibt vernünftige und weniger vernünftige sachen, aber lassen wir das
<ring0> BA7, gibt doch mal die ausgabe von "dpkg -l linux-image*"
<jokrebel> BA7: Du verzögerst Deine Probleme dadurch IMHO nur. Und, ja - es ist Deine Sache, veraltete Systeme zu nutzen. Ich sagte auch nur dass _ich_ veraltete Sachen nicht supporte.
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/Jt7L5MkW
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# dpkg -l linux-image* Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=E - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> BA7, also einige alte vorhanden :)
<BA7> wenn mir einer kurz hilft 2-3 zu löschen sollte der neue ja komplett installiert werden können und dann kann ich ja auch ein neuen kernel verwenden
<ring0> das ist der plan
<ring0> welchen wolltest du unbedingt behalten?
<BA7> den 29er weil damit läuft alles ohne Probleme
<ring0> ok
<jokrebel> beim letzten mal sah das noch so aus http://pastebin.com/3u4Q7Bja ;-)
<kubine> Title: Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Vollständig Löschen/Halten | - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> jokrebel, ja, da fehlt das * oder '| grep' am ende
<BA7> Ja die befehle waren etwas anders
<ring0> dpkg -p linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic
<BA7> oder vllt wurde nichts angezeigt weil ich nicht als root angemeldet war?
<ring0> nein
<BA7> ok
<ring0> die 35 kannst du entsprechend austauschen, bis 43
<UbuPhillup> BA7: http://www.datatray.de/veraltete-kernelversionen-unter-linux-ubuntu-entfernen/
<kubine> Title: Veraltete Kernelversionen unter Linux Ubuntu entfernen - Datatray.de (at www.datatray.de)
<ring0> UbuPhillup, sofern die paketverwaltung in ordnung ist, ist das der weg. hier ist es aktuell nicht der fall
<BA7> also ich jetzt dpkg -p linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic eingegeben habe, kam eine Ausgabe aber ob eine Deinstallation statt fand, kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen,
<ring0> was kam denn für eine ausgabe?
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/HQm6nhqv
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# dpkg -p linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic Package: linux-image- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> du kannst auch mittels 'dpkg -l linux-image*' nachschauen
<UbuPhillup> Teilweise ging sie doch »sudo apt-get update« ging doch ohne Probleme warum denn nicht auch entfernen probieren?
<ring0> BA7, sorry, das p muss groß sein :)
<BA7> ach kein Problem :) finde es cool das überhaupt einer anfängt zu helfen :P
<jokrebel> UbuPhillup: Apt-get update akualliesiert doch nur die Paketliste. 
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/HBdBBBcD
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# dpkg -P linux-image-3.2.0-35-generic (Lese Datenbank ... 3 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BA7> ok das sollte richtig, dann gehe ich durch bis 49
<BA7> richtig?
<jokrebel> ja
<BA7> ok
<ring0> :)
<jokrebel> BA7: besser nur bis 47 - das sollte erstmal genug Platz geschaffen haben.
<BA7> 47? habe im 40er Bereich nur 41 43 49
<BA7> oder sind dazwischen auch noch welche?
<ring0> ne, lass einfach die 49 aus
<jokrebel> BA7: Eigentlich ja
<ring0> bei ihm aber aktuell nicht installiert jokrebel 
 * jokrebel hat hier 40 41 43 44 45 48 49
<ring0> jokrebel, er aber nicht http://pastebin.com/Jt7L5MkW ;)
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# dpkg -l linux-image* Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=E - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> ring0: Ja und ich vermute dass er die Platzprobleme/Paketverwaltungsbeschädigung schon länger mit rumschleppt.
<BA7> hm ich habe jetzt bis 43 gemacht und dann  dpkg -l linux-image* um zuschauen ob jetzt nur noch die 29er und 49er gelistet wird aber sind immer noch alle 
<ring0> kannst du mal eine ausgabe von einem der dpkg -P xy befehle pasten?
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/cDYe5Wdb
<kubine> Title: root@BXXX:/home/cxx# dpkg -l linux-image* Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=E - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> BA7, das sieht doch gut aus. unter version steht doch keine
<BA7> aso, dachte das alles komplett verschwindet
<ring0> ne, in der paketverwaltung werden die pakete weitergelistet, halt nur nicht als installiert sondern als installierbar
<BA7> aso ist das gemeint, ok
<ring0> prüf doch mal einen freien platz auf /boot
<jokrebel> ob das überhaupt schon durchgelaufen ist? Bei mir läuft die deinstallation alter Kernel noch auf Hochtouren.
<BA7> /dev/sda5              235M     53M  171M   24% /boot
<BA7> :-)
<ring0> BA7, das sieht doch ganz anständig aus.
<ring0> ich würde jetzt mal 'sudo apt-get -f install' probieren und anschließend die restlichen nicht benötigten header noch entfernen. die fressen auch platz
<jokrebel> Ja dann ;-) könnte man es ja nochmal mit "apt-get -f install" versuchen
<BA7> jetzt sudo apt-get update und upgrade?
<BA7> ok
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/jZUi8fNR
<kubine> Title: cxx@BXXX:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhä - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> er meckert, weil linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic nicht installiert ist. probier doch mal es zu installieren
<BA7> mit?
<ring0> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic
<UbuPhillup> sudo apt-get autoremove kannst du dann auch mal machen
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/zUQhhRwB
<kubine> Title: cxx@BXXX:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic Paketlisten werde - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> hmm, welche header hast du denn alle installiert?
<ring0> dpkg -l linux-headers*
<BA7> http://pastebin.com/YZq2UTxJ
<kubine> Title: xx@BXXX:~$ dpkg -l linux-headers* Gewünscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring0> BA7, probier mal "sudo apt-get update" anschließend "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic"
<BA7>  Woah, you have reached your paste limit of 10 pastes per 24 hours. Either wait a litte or sign up for a free account to get higher limits. 
<ring0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415487/
<kubine> Title: l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> probier doch nochmal "sudo apt-get -f install"
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415492/
<kubine> Title: l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> BA7, was sagt eigentlich "lsb_release -a"
<BA7> No LSB modules are available.
<BA7> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<BA7> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<BA7> Release:	12.04
<BA7> Codename:	precise
<jokrebel> pasten > BA7: noch mehr direkt im Kanal könnte ein "rausgeworfen werden" hervorrufen ;-)
<jokrebel> !pasten > BA7: noch mehr direkt im Kanal könnte ein "rausgeworfen werden" hervorrufen ;-)
<kubine> BA7: noch mehr direkt im Kanal könnte ein rausgeworfen werden hervorrufen ;-): Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<BA7> ja mach ich ja
<BA7> für 4 zeilen lohnt sich das aber nicht :D
<jokrebel> BA7: Es waren 5 - und - doch, es lohnt sich.
<ring0> BA7, welchen kernel hast du aktuell gebootet? den .29?
<BA7> jo
<ring0> dann entfern doch auch noch den 3.2.0-49.75
<ring0> also mit dpkg -P
<BA7> jo hab
<ring0> dpkg -l linux-image*
<BA7> -29 und 43
<BA7> wobei nein
<BA7> linux-image-3.2.0-29-generic 3.2.0-29.46  und linux-image-generic          3.2.0.43.51 
<ring0> ok
<BA7> sollte ich die headers löschen?
<ring0> eigentlich sollten die nicht stören
<ring0> probier doch nochmal: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921749/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BA7> alles nicht so einfach
<BA7> :P
<ring0> irgendwas mit den abhängigkeiten ist dreckig. platz hast du ja nun ;)
<ring0> sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-generic
<BA7> klappt auch nicht
<ring0> mit welchem fehler?
<jokrebel> …ist keine Fehlermeldung
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921765/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> p01nt3r: irgendein build zeugse fehlt da, ist sicher nicht viel.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Dachte ring0 bei BA7 auch … *duck*
<stevieh> jokrebel: :-)
<stevieh> war im pool hab nicht mitgelesen ;-)
<ring0> BA7, ich probier das jetzt in ner vm
<ring0> BA7, kannst du mal deine /etc/apt/sources.lst pasten?
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921832/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> BA7, mich wundert, dass die von deiner paketverwaltung gewünschte version für linux-image-generic und linux headers-generic 3.2.0.43.51 lautet und packages.ubuntu.com 3.2.0.40.48 listet
<BA7> ich kann gar nichts davon nachvollziehen
<ring0> BA7, probier doch mal: sudo apt-get remove linux-generic und poste die ausgabe, bevor du es bestätigst und durchführst
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921858/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921860/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<BA7> aso
<BA7> dachte hätte es noch nicht gepostet xD
<ring0> BA7, probier doch mal linux-generic mit dpkg -P zu entfernen
<ring0> BA7, ?
<BA7> linux-generic: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<ring0> dpkg -P linux-generic
<BA7> kamkeine fehlermeldung
<ring0> das gut
<ring0> sudo apt-get -f install linux-image-generic
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921893/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-43-generic
<ring0> wenn das nicht will, installieren wir es manuell und sollten anschließend glücklich sein :)
<k1l> wo ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<k1l> welche fremdquellen sind da aktiv?
<ring0> keine fremdquellen
<ring0> /boot war vollgelaufen und neuster kernel sollte installiert werden
<ring0> 12.04.2
<BA7> hat geklappt
<ring0> paste?
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921913/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> :)
<ring0> dann räumen wir jetzt noch die alten kernel header auf, aktualisieren die paketlisten und lassen ein upgrade durchlaufen, ok?
<BA7> jo
<ring0> sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-35-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-36-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-37-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-38-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-39-generic linux-headers-3.2.0-41-generic
<BA7> done
<ring0> dpkg -l linux-headers*
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921926/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<UbuPhillup> BA7: und mach wenn alles fertig ist einmal »sudo apt-get autoremove«
<BA7> ok
<ring0> sudo apt-get purge linux-headers-3.2.0-35 linux-headers-3.2.0-36 linux-headers-3.2.0-37 linux-headers-3.2.0-38 linux-headers-3.2.0-39 linux-headers-3.2.0-41
<ring0> UbuPhillup, pfusch doch nicht dazwischen
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921938/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> sauber
<ring0> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BA7> Software Center funktioniert auch wieder :)
<ring0> BA7, haste?
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921959/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<UbuPhillup> Danke ring0 
<BA7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921964/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> wenn du willst, könntest du nun versuchen linux-generic wieder zu installieren
<BA7> für was brauch ich das denn?
<ring0> das ist eigentlich nur ein meta-paket, das auf linux-headers-generic und linux-image-generic verweist
<BA7> ich würde sagen nicht mehr als nötig installieren... umso mehr installiert umso mehr fehler können enstehen :P
<ring0> also, es ist nicht lebensnotwendig, aber standard eigentlich
<ring0> BA7, letzte aktion wäre ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<BA7> ui da kam jetzt eine Fehlermeldung
<ring0> BA7, was gab es denn diesmal schönes?
<BA7> scherz :-P hat alles geklappt :-)
<ring0> wunderbar
<ring0> ging ja ganz flott. dann kannst du jetzt ja an deinem grafiktreiber basteln ;)
<Namikaze> Was packt man am besten auf eine 32GB große SSD? Hauptplatte ist 1TB...
<BA7> ok vielen Dank ring0 für die ganze Hilfe :-)
<k1l> alles ausser datensachen wie bilder, musik, filme etc.
<BA7> hätte es nie hinbekommen
<Namikaze> Ich hab überlegt / drauf zu packen, aber dafür ist sie mir zu klein, und für swap brauch ich sie nicht da ich 16GB Ram in dem Rechner hab.
<Namikaze> Und was ich auch noch erwähnen sollte, es muss alles verschlüsselt sein.
<ring0> BA7, gerne. am ende musste es einfach klappen ;)
<k1l> Namikaze: also ein desktop / braucht so um die 10GB
<k1l> Namikaze: swap braucht man bei so viel ram nur noch für suspend to disk
<Namikaze> Nun, ich hab rel. viele Anwendungen, von daher reichen mir 10GB nicht unbedingt, und ne volle SSD is eher ne Bremse.
<k1l> Namikaze: also auf 30GB / zu kommen ohn e/home ist schon eine kunst bei ubuntu
<Namikaze> Toolchain für Cuda und für diverse ARM-CPU's bringen einen recht zügig auf 30GB
<BA7> ring0, kann man es einstellen, das automatisch nach 3 neue kernel, die alten gelöscht werden?
<BA7> sonst wiederholt sich ja der fehler i.wann wenn der speicher wieder voll ist
<ring0> BA7, gute frage, da gab es irgendwas
<BA7> wobei ich habe jetzt synaptic installiert
<BA7> da kann ich vermutlich ja die kernel deinstallieren oder?
<BA7> dann achte ich selber darauf
<Namikaze> Kann man, genauso aber auch mit apt-get/aptitude
<ring0> BA7, find ich gerade nicht. es ist aber zu empfehlen, alte kernel selbst zu entfernen, z.b. direkt nach der installation eines neueren. denn sonst wäre jetzt dein .29er kernel auch automatisch weg
<BA7> ok
<watschu> Hallo allerseits,
<ring0> BA7, hast du mal neu gebootet und nach dem grafiktreiber geschaut?
<BA7> Nein.
<watschu> weil die grafikkarte meines alten laptops kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mir einen neuen laptop geholt und die alte festplatte mit ubuntu 12.04  in den neuen laptop gebaut.
<watschu> Funktioniert auch alles ganz prima, bis darauf, dass die wlan karte nicht funktioniert und ich die helligkeit nichtmerh mit der fn kombination ändern kann.
<watschu> kann ich da was machen oder muss ich das system neu aufsetzen?
<p01nt3r> watschu, ndiswrapper mal neu reingetan?
<jokrebel> watschu: Siehs mal positiv - unter Windows hätte das in einem lapidaren Bluescreen geendet ;-) *duck* </OT>
<p01nt3r> bzw. siehst du noch deine wireless-verbindung oder was geht nicht mehr?
<watschu> jokrebel: ja die erfahrungen habe ich auch schon gemacht ;)
<watschu> also ich sehe keine wireless verbindungen mehr
<watschu> bei dem menü kann ich nur vpn auswählen
<p01nt3r> sudo rmmod ndiswrapper && modprobe ndiswrapper mal getan?
<watschu> nein noch nicht, ich probier das mal
<watschu> p01nt3r: wenn ich das mache, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung: ERROR: Module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<p01nt3r> komisch, bei mir ist es hier auch nicht geladen? xD
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wer sagt denn dass er ndiswrapper nutzte?
<p01nt3r> weiss auch nicht, wie ich da drauf jetzt kam xD
<watschu> hm
<jokrebel> watschu: Paste mal ein "lsusb" bitte
<watschu> einen moment
<jokrebel> BA7: Willst Du nun weiter mit dem alten Kernel arbeiten oder vielleicht doch die Grafikprobleme mit aktuellen Kernel (falls _jetzt_ überhaupt noch da!) versuchen auch noch zu fixen?
<p01nt3r> watschu, nimm lspci -nnk, um die geladenen kernelmodule mit anzuzeigen
<watschu1> jockrebel: hier der paste vom betrofenen laptop
<watschu1> http://pastie.org/8183918
<kubine> Title: #8183918 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<p01nt3r> watschu1, ist das ein dongle oder eine verbaute karte(intern)?
<watschu1> eine intern verbaute karte
<watschu1> hier das lspci -nnk ergebnis:
<watschu1> http://pastie.org/8183922
<kubine> Title: #8183922 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<jokrebel> watschu1: Was sagt ein "ifconfig" ?
<watschu1> jockrebel: http://pastie.org/8183926
<kubine> Title: #8183926 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<p01nt3r> das ath5k-modul ist dein freund, watschu1  
<watschu1> was bedeutet das p01nt3r?
<p01nt3r> das ist das kernelmodul, welches mit deiner wlan-karte kommuniziert
<watschu1> ok, ist das bei mir deaktiviert oder kaputt?
<p01nt3r> muss nicht sein
<p01nt3r> geladen ist es
<p01nt3r> (scheinbar)
<watschu1> ja, habs gerade gelesen
<watschu1> kann ich das irgendwie neu konfigurieren?
<p01nt3r> musst du bestimmt - kann aber auch am netzwerk-manager liegen
<watschu1> ok
<jokrebel> watschu1: Was sagt ein "rfkill list" ?
<p01nt3r> watschu1, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-ath5k-treiber-ja-wlan-nein/
<kubine> Title: WLAN ath5k - Treiber ja, WLAN nein?? › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<BA7> <jokrebel> besser wäre ja neuer kernel aber wenn es nicht klappt dann bleibt mir ja nur der alte
<watschu1> ok, p01nt3r, jokrebel, es funktioniert jetzt wieder
<watschu1> ich habe ein lankabel eingesteckt
<watschu1> um mit dem laptop in den irc zu kommen und die sachen zu pasten
<watschu1> das ist gerade rausgerutscht
<p01nt3r> watschu1, mit "lsmod | grep ath5k" schaust du, ob das modul auch geladen ist.
<watschu1> und es hat sich mit dem wlan verbunden
<p01nt3r> jetzt gehts also wieder?
<watschu1> ja
<p01nt3r> xD
<watschu1> vielen dank für euer offenes ohr
 * p01nt3r hat nichts gehört xD
<watschu1> :p
<jokrebel> BA7: Aber Du hast es seit Deine Paketverwatung kaputt war weshalb dann auch Updates nicht komplett geklappt hane können ja noch gar nicht wieder probiert. Nun ist Dein system endlich wieder auf einem konsistenten Stand. Nun könnte man das nochmal von vorne versuchen und auf Fehlersuche gehn.
<watschu1> ok, machts gut und danke nochmal
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] > "Software updates available" > backend_helper.png meldet: "Requires installation of untrusted packages. The action would  require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." (Es folgt eine Liste aller aktualisierbaren Pakete.)  Das Häkchenfeld "Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" ist angehakt.  - Wieso ist die Installation von nicht authentifizierte
<bullgard4> n
<bullgard4>  Quellen  notwendig?
<spycrab0> Hey ich versuche auf meinem HP 625 Laptop mit Ubuntu 13.10 per Jockey einen Broadcom WLAN-Treiber installieren das schlägt allerdings fehl in /var/log/jockey.log steht ganz oft "2013-07-28 19:28:07,534 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" was mache ich falsch?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Vielleicht nur ein tempöräres Fehlverhalten?
<spycrab0> bullgard4:Ich hatte das selbe Probleme bei Ubuntu 13.10.Installierst du die Software direkt über apt-get?wenn nicht versuchs mal 
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Tja, ich tendiere auch zu dieser Vermutung. Aber wie soll ich diesen "temporären" Effekt ausschalten? In 20 Tagen erst die Aktalisierungsverwaltung erneut bemühen? Oder die apt-get-Schiene fahren und sehr sorgfältig deren Meldungen beachten?
<bekks> Die Meldung wird sich nicht ändern.
<bekks> Das ist die Warnung, dass Paketquellen aktiv sind, die nicht die vertrauenswürdigen Ubuntu-Quellen sind. 
<bullgard4> spycrab0: Ich versuch mal apt-get usw. und gucke mir sehr genau deren Ausgaben an.
<dreamon> dmesg meldet mir das hier. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5922457/ -> sda7 ist mein / -> sollte ich mir diesbezüglich sorgen machen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> dreamon: Ja, solltest du.
<bekks> dreamon: Live-CD einlegen, Backup machen, danach dann ein fsck -f machen.
<dreamon> bekks, Sag mir bitte was fdisk -f macht.  Nur das ich verstehe was ich da tue
<bekks> Ich sprach nicht von fdisk.
<bekks> Ich sprach von fsck.
<dreamon> Ah.. ok.. brauche echt ne Brille.
<dreamon> Danke
<spycrab0> dreamon:Wie wärs mit fsck --help?
<xoxo> moin, bei mir ploppte heute eine meldung auf, dass jemand oder etwas "ffff.4051......." zugriff auf meine arbeitsfläche haben möchte. jemand ne idee was das war?
<spycrab0> dreamon:Da erscheint u.a " -f        erzwinge die Überprüfung auch wenn alles i.O.(in Ordnung) erscheint"
<bekks> xoxo: Das war: Du hast als Standardeinstellung eingestellt, dass dein Desktop freigegeben wird. Dann hast du den entsprechenden Port in deinem Router forwarded, und nun hat sich jemand versucht auf deinen Rechner zu verbinden.
<dreamon> spycrab0, Danke für die Details, Ich hab es falsch gelesen und entsprechend falsch Interpretiert.
<bekks> spycrab0: Cheater.
<spycrab0> bekks:?
<bekks> spycrab0: Das Vorlesen ;)
<xoxo> bekks: auf keinen fall bewusst. an meinem router habe ich noch nie rumgespielt, geschweige denn dort 'nen port geforwarded. ich bin gerade erntshaft erschrocken
<bekks> xoxo: Auf jeden Fall bewusst. Denn beide Einstellungen passieren in absolut gar keinem Fall von alleine.
<xoxo> bekks: okay, danke erstmal. es ist total gruselig. welcher port ist das denn am router, oder ist das immer anders? udn wo find ich die einstellung beim rechner?
<spycrab0> bekks:Ich glaube es gibt immer noch einige Router ohne NAT
<bekks> xoxo: Schau in den Einstellungen deines Routers, was du dort alles auf Forwarding eingestellt hast.
<xoxo> ok
<bekks> spycrab0: Ja, im geschäftlichen Umfeld. Richtig teuer. Privat gibts keine mehr ohne NAT.
<ring0> beim wechsel von nvidia zurück auf nouveau, könnte ich etwas vergessen haben? xserver-xorg-video-nouveau installiert, nvidia* gepurget, xorg angepasst, /etc/initramfs-tools/modules um drm und nouveau erweitert, modprobe blacklists überprüft
<bekks> ring0: Hmm, ich bin noch nie zurück auf nouveau gegangen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel, spycrab0:  apt-get clean, apt-get update,  apt-get upgrade liefen (bis auf eine Warnung zu gconf2) ohne Fehlermeldungen durch. Ob das Paket http://dl.google.com/linux/talkplugin/deb/stable/main google-talkplugin i386 4.2.1.0-1 die oben geschilderten Meldungen ausgelöst haben könnte?
 * bekks weiss die Antwort auf die Frage von bullgard4 
 * spycrab0 verwendet kein /me 
 * spycrab0 nimmt alles zurück
<ring0> bekks, aber an sich dürfte doch nichts groß fehlen?
<bekks> ring0: Ich wüsste nicht was da noch fehlt.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: [20:03] * bekks weiss die Antwort auf die Frage von bullgard4  … vielleicht redet ihr doch besser wieder direkt miteinander?
<spycrab0> bekks:Und?
<spycrab0> bekks:Wie lautet die Antwort?
<bekks> spycrab0: Sie ist: "Nein, das hat damit nichts zu tun. Die Ursache nannte ich oben bereits."
<charlotte> guten abend, sitze hier an fremdem Rechner. eine video DVD wird nicht wiedergegeben. Ubuntu 12.04, Rechner ist ein lenovo g580
<charlotte> Und gleich noch eine Frage: Wo kriege ich im Ubuntu softwaecenter eine shell her und welche wählen?
<bekks> Drück einfach ctrl+alt+t
<charlotte> danke, shell ist da
<charlotte> vielleicht fehlt mir ein codec oder eine codecsammlung. was muss ich bitte suchen?
<bekks> charlotte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<kubine> Title: Codecs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<charlotte> danke fürn link bekks_
<charlotte> erst libdvdread installieren oder erst das andere?
<bekks> Folge einfach der Reihenfolge in dem Artikel.
<charlotte> gut, danke
<charlotte> Frage: Ist es normal, dass Ubuntu versucht, eine DVD mit Totem wiederzugeben? brauche ich den VLC?
<bekks> Totem ist der Standardplayer. Wenn Du VLC benutzen möchtest, dann kannst Du das natürlich auch tun.
<charlotte> rätst du mir, auf Totem zu setzen?
<bekks> Ich verwende kaffeine.
<bullgard4> charlotte: VLC ist universeller, aber in den Bezeichnungen schwerer zu verstehen (nicht so intuitiv).
<PBeck> charlotte: totem ist super
<PBeck> charlotte: am ende läuft der film bei allen, unterschiede findest du höchtens im detail
<bekks> charlotte: Wenn man die entsprechenden Codecs installiert hat, spielt jeder Player alles ab. Daher ist bullgard4s Kommentar irrelevant für dein Problem.
<charlotte_> rehi
<jokrebel> charlotte_: Der Sprung von 10.04 auf 12.04 ist schon ein gewaltiger, Lief dabei denn alles glatt? 
<charlotte_> jokrebel, auf dem Rechner, an dem ich gerade sitze, wurde vor einigen Tagen 12.04 frisch installiert. (der andere rechner war mein eigener und das upgrade klappte problemlos)
<jokrebel> charlotte_: Achso - aber bei nem frisch installierten ist das ja normal, dass rechtlich nicht weltweit freigegebens erstmal nicht klappen kann.
<charlotte_> Ja jokrebel , aber ich dachte, der holt sich nach nachfrage automatisiert was er braucht.
<jokrebel> Und da gehört leider nunmal auch DVD wiedergabe.
<jokrebel> dazu
<charlotte_> Jo. Deshalb bin ich gerade hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kubine> Title: ubuntu-restricted-extras › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<charlotte_> Jetzt will er gerade eine EULA Zustimmung zu diesen Microsoftschrifttypen, was ja in Ordnung ist. Aber es kommt <OK> und ich weiß, so blöd es klingt, nicht, wie ich es ansteuere ...
<charlotte_> (will einfach nur o.k auslösen)
 * jokrebel tippt mal auf ENTER
<charlotte_> (nope, wars nicht. ging mit cursertasten  hin und her. passt)
<jokrebel> bzw. TAB bis das gewünschte aktiviert ist und dann Enter
<OlMightyG> hallo leute, ich hab ein problem: ich versuche einen alten nadeldrucker unte rubuntu zum laufen zu bringen. angeschlossen über einen lpt zu usb adapter. ich verwende die PPD vom system (NEC Pinwriter P20), aber er druckt nur kauderwelsch.
<git_> http : // www. youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQAjJAvLtZA
<git_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQAjJAvLtZA
<kubine> Title: Greek orthodox chant (agni parthene) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<sayler> nabend, habe heute mit hilfe von http://linuxwiki.de/cryptsetup eine partition verschlüsselt, nur geht leider das einbinden beim boot mit fstab  schätze da ist in der config was nicht richtig... 
<kubine> Title: cryptsetup - LinuxWiki.org - Linux Wiki und Freie Software (at linuxwiki.de)
<sayler> ich habe eine keyfile erstellt die zum einbinden benutzt werden soll
 * apollo13 fragt mal ganz blöd wo das keyfile ist :)
<apollo13> unabhängig davon, brauchen wir weitaus mehr informationen als das…
<sayler> ja mom ,  das mounten funzt einwandfrei mit cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 cr_crypto cryptsetup status /dev/mapper/cr_crypto mount /dev/mapper/cr_crypto /media/crypto , dort muss ich halt noch das password eingeben und benutze die keyfile nicht
<apollo13> dann verwend dafür mal das keyfile…
<sayler> meine fstab : /dev/mapper/cr_crypto /media/crypto     ext4       acl,user_xattr,nofail,noauto    1 2      ;;;;;;;;;; meine crypttab : cr_crypto   /dev/disk/by-uuid/d667e555-4bd5-6678-a814-69bbbbbff86 /etc/.crypt/cr_crypt.keyfile luks
<apollo13> und was exakt geht nicht?
<sayler> wäre nett wenn jemand der sich auskennt die zeit findet hilfestellung zu geben
<apollo13> …
<sayler> na ja einbinden manuell mit keyfile geht auch, aber beim booten funzt was nicht,.. ka wo ich ne error log finde
<apollo13> was genau geht nicht?
<apollo13> ist der crypt device entschlüsselt nach dem booten, ja oder nein
<sayler> es wird einfach nicht eingebunden
<apollo13> …
<sayler> apollo13:  schätze nein
<ring0> hast du denn überhaupt die /etc/crypttab angepasst?
<sayler> ja
<apollo13> sayler: schätzen ist wertlos
<apollo13> schau nach obs entschlüsselt wird oder nicht
<sayler> Device cr_crypto is not active.
<sayler> oder was meinst du ?
<apollo13> außerdem ist es sinnfrei wenn du mit nofail fehlermeldungen unterdrückst…
<apollo13> und mit noauto wirst auch keinen automatischen mount bekommen…
<apollo13> "Device cr_crypto is not active." ist ausgabe von was?
<sayler> cryptsetup status cr_crypto /dev/mapper/cr_crypto is inactive.
<sayler> habs auch schon mit auto probiert, da bleibt er natürlich während der boot sequenz stehen... 
<apollo13> na eben, dann weiß man jetzt schon mal dass das entschlüsseln nicht tut… das hättest ja gleich sagen können
<sayler> oh 
<apollo13> aktualisier mal das initramfs, kA was ubuntu beim booten treibt, aber nen versuch ist es wert
<sayler> update-initramfs -u ?
<apollo13> joah
<apollo13> und die syntax in der crypttab ist auch eher komisch
<apollo13> UUID=d667e555-4bd5-6678-a814-69bbbbbff86 sollte es auch tun
<apollo13> wird aber wahrscheinlich nix am problem ändern
<sayler> ich kann ja mal neustarten und testen
<sayler> W: mdadm: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf defines no arrays. 
<apollo13> und dann mal schaun ob das zeugs in /etc/defaults/cryptdisks überhaupt aktiv ist
<apollo13> default*
<sayler> nach dem update, ist das gewöhnlich ?
<apollo13> wenn du mdadm installiert hast aber keine raids hast wahrscheinlich
<sayler> ok
 * sayler rebootet
<sayler> æ apollo13 hab die meldung gefunden,... The disk drive vor /media/crypto is not ready or not present
<sayler> heißt es während es bootet
<apollo13> /media/crypto existiert?
<apollo13> also der folder
<sayler> der pfad ja
<apollo13> vlt mag er das /dev/disk/by-uuid während dem systemstart noch nicht
<sayler> das hab ich verändert
<sayler> UUID=XXX
<apollo13> vor oder nach dem update-initramfs?
<sayler> vor
<sayler> macht es sinn einfach das einbinden in die rc.local zu schreiben ? hmm
<apollo13> würde wohl gehen, /etc ist auch verschlüsselt?
<sayler> ja wird aber vorher entschlüsselt
<sayler> bzw das pw geb ich vorher ein ... 
<apollo13> sprich du hast nicht die volle crypttab hergezeigt…
<apollo13> wann lernen leute endlich mit informationen von anfang an rauszurücken
<sayler> ok mom
<sayler> apollo13:  http://pastebin.com/xSEnX8Qw die uuid's sind abgeändert
<kubine> Title: sda5_crypt UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx none luks cr_crypto UUID=xxxxxx - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sayler> wäre wohl garnicht nötig :P
<apollo13> lulz
<apollo13> cr_crypto   UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx /etc/.crypt/cr_crypt.keyf$ <-- das die ganze zeile?
<sayler> ah und beim $ ist ein leerzeichen und luks
<bekks> Die UUIDs sind für uns völlig uninteressant - daher kannst du sie auch so pasten wie sie in Wirklichkeit sind.
<sayler> wurde abgeschnitten sry ist es nicht
<sayler> nochmal ordentlich http://pastebin.com/vvWfw7GT
<kubine> Title: sda5_crypt UUID=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx none luks cr_crypto UUID=xxxxxxxx - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Lass doch die UUID so wie sie ist. Dann sieht man auch ggf. Fehler.
<sayler> hmm kay, hab sie aber geprüft :P
<sayler> bzw copy paste benutzt
<bekks> Ja, so wie du von anfang an die gesamten Informationen genannt hast.
<sayler> welche info fehlt denn noch ? :/
<sayler> weiß doch nicht was so relevant ist
<bekks> Dann ersetze nicht einfach irgendwas durch x, wenn du nicht weisst obb das wichtig ist :)
<sayler> ohjee die uuid könnte ihr doch ganricht prüfen -.-
<apollo13> hmm ubuntu hat doch upstart?
<sayler> wollt ihr nen screen von gparted :P
<bekks> sudo blkid reicht völlig.
<sayler> nerd :D kennst alle befehle auswendig ? :D find ich gut
<apollo13> ich würde mal "noearly,loud" als options in die crypttab dazutun
<bekks> Das war jetzt genau ein einziger Befehl. Nicht "alle".
<apollo13> und dann nochmal schauen, und plymouth und so crap deaktivieren
<apollo13> wenn man dann nix sieht ist upstart schuld ;)
<sayler>  wie schreib ich das ? ..."xxxxxxxxxxx noearly,loud luks" ?
<apollo13> man crypttab :þ
<apollo13> da hatte jemand bei schreiben der manpage spaß: loud: "Be loud. Print warnings if a device does not exist. This option overwrites the option quiet."  quiet: "Be quiet. Don't print warnings if a device does not exist. This option overwrites the option loud." und wer gewinnt nun?
<Nepstar> :D
<Nepstar> deshalb lieben wir die linux communities^^
<sayler> ich schätze meine syntax war richtig
<sayler> eh nein war sie nicht ^
<sayler> man pages lesen muss man üben :P
<sayler> ich teste mal nen reboot , bg
<sayler_> na gut ich gebs auf... rc.local wird das richten ...
<apollo13> langweilig
<apollo13> im log muss jetzt definitiv was stehen wennst das initramfs aktualisiert hast
<sayler_> ah ne vergessen :/ ich  mach nochmal apollo13  welche log soll ich denn checken ?
<apollo13> kA, wo ubuntu das reinschreibt, am besten alle durchgreppen ;)
<sayler> apollo13: ich versteh es nicht... mounted, aber unter anderem mountpoinnt ? und dann was ? die luks partition ist sdb3
<sayler> http://pastebin.com/qcT3fkvJ
<kubine> Title: Jul 28 13:55:06 local-laptop kernel: [ 5054.964881] EXT4-fs (sdb3): mounted file - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> kA, mit udisks kenn ich mich nicht aus
<apollo13> aber uid 1000 bist im normalfall du, klingt als würde dein KDE/Gnome/whatever da was mounten versuchen
<sayler> na gut ich mach das nun über nen script und rc.local, trozdem danke das du versuchst hast zu helfen
<apollo13> np
<sayler_> apollo13:  gerade wird mir klar, das wohl damit leben muss das die platte nie in den standby schalten wird... stimmt doch oder?
<sayler_> apollo13:  alles schrott.... mit rc.local hab ich keine schreib rechte ...
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-21
<mama999> Hallo bibear; welche(s) Problem hast du nachts um 4?
<mama999> An david, seere: Probleme mit ubuntu?
<LupusE> guten montag.
<nsaw> Moin.
<panik0815> am Ubuntu 14.04 notebook einer Bekannten erfolgt  die Abfrage des Pasworts für den Schlüsselbund - liegt nicht vot. Kann man den Schlüsselbund komplett abschalten ohne admin-Recht?
<panik0815> der 'Admin' user ist im Ausland
<panik0815> nicht derreichbar
<Fussel> nunja, ist ja zum schutz des admins, wär plöd, wenn man es von "außen" abschalten könnte
<nsaw> chroot
<nsaw> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mit sed oder einem anderen tool dieses stück text rausschneiden kann? MAC=??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:??:?? (die ? können beliebige hex zahlen sein)
<stevieh> nsaw: na, komm, das schaffst du alleine :-)
<geser> was für ein Zeichen kommt nach dem letzten Block?
<nsaw> auch wieder 2 beliebige zeichen
<nsaw> nicht 2 
<nsaw> beliebig viele
<nsaw> Das ist ein ausschnitt aus einem ufw log-eintrag
<geser> versuche mal, ob das ausreicht: sed -re 's/.*(MAC=[a-fA-F:]+).*/\1/'
<nsaw> ich versuchs mal
<nsaw> Da bekomme ich als ergebnis nur MAC=? zurück.
<dadrc> In den Klammern fehlt 0-9
<geser> stimmt
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> kinder, hilfe zur selbsthilfe. Wie man ne MAC parst steht nun wirklch in jedem zweiten Howto im Web.
<nsaw> So bekomme ich zwar die MAC zurück. Aber ich würde diese gerne aus der Zeile entfernen
<nsaw> und den rest stehen lassen
<nsaw> also MAC ... ersetzen durch nichts
<geser> sed -re 's/(.*)MAC=[0-9a-fA-F:]+(.*)/\1\2/'
<nsaw> genau das wollte ich.
<nsaw> Danke
<dadrc> sed -re 's/MAC=[0-9a-fA-F:]+//' ist kürzer ;)
<nsaw> ich guck mir beides mal an
<stevieh> nsaw: und da wärst du selbst nicht draufgekommen?
<nsaw> stevieh: Mit sicherheit schon irgendwann. Ich werde es mir auch ansehen. Allerdings muss ich grade primär das script fertig bekommen.
<Goerli> hallo. :) eine frage. ich hab eclipse luna heruntergeladen und wollte es dann entpacken. daraufhin erschien die fehlermeldung: "fehler beim setzen des besitzers. diese operation ist nicht erlaubt". jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann?
<Goerli> vor allem komisch, da es über das terminal problemlos funktioniert die datei zu entpacken. nur der file-roller (archiverwaltung) will irgendwie nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> Goerli: liegt das aufn nem richtigen dateisystem? oder fat, ntfs, etc?
<Goerli> ist auf meiner normalen hdd. die ist als ext4 formatiert.
<LetoThe2nd> ok
<Goerli> kann ich das tool file-roller irgendwie "reinstallieren"? vielleicht hat das ja nur irgendwie einen fehler
<nsaw> Kann es sein das der user keine Berechtigung hat?
<LetoThe2nd> Goerli: ich würd da nen bug auch nicht ausschliessen. aber reinstallieren bringt da wohl kaum was.
<Goerli> also die datei lag im ordner /home und dahin wollte ich sie auch entpacken.
<LetoThe2nd> Goerli: als in /home direkt solltest du nicht dürfen. in /home/$DEINUSER schon.
<k1l> mit sudo rumgespielt und nun passen die ordner/file rechte nicht mehr im /home?
<Goerli> k1l: eigentlich nicht. und wenn ich mir mit ls -l meinen home-ordner anschau "gehört" auch jeder ordner darin mir
<Goerli> LetoThe2nd: das mein ich ja, dass ich in meinem home-verzeichnis bin
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<nsaw> kannst du vielleicht mal mit strace starten
<k1l> oder einfach fileroller aus dem terminal. der sollte dann ja vlt mehr output bieten
<LetoThe2nd> nsaw: pointless... was bringt einem nicht-entwickler der strace output ner gui-anwendung ausser augenkrebs?
<nsaw> LetoThe2nd: manchmal kann man da sehr eindeutig sehen wo der fehler liegt
<nsaw> auch als nicht entwickler
<nsaw> es ist ja auch nur eine Idee
<LetoThe2nd> schon *sehr* manchmal
<nsaw> Wenn es wirklich ein Bug ist vielleicht.
<grub2password> Hallo, ich kriege das sperren vom ganzen grub2 bootmenu nur hin, ich will aber nur ein Eintrag sperren. Geht das noch?
<grub2password> 40_custom  nur da will ich ein eintrag sperren
<dadrc> geht
<dadrc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords
<kubine> Title: Grub2/Passwords - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Um genau zu sein, da: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Passwords#Protecting_Menuentries
<kubine> Title: Grub2/Passwords - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Billi9> Hallo
<Billi9> ich will einen server bauen auf dem der  ubuntu server client läuft
<Billi9> wie macht man das am besten
<Billi9> er sollte möglichst stromsparend sein
<Billi9> könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen?
<LetoThe2nd> was ist ein "ubuntu server client"?
<Billi9> ja der ubuntu server halt
<grub2password> ich habe es glaub ich verstanden, wenn ich beginne mit passwörter in grub, wird automatisch das menu mal gesperrt.
<grub2password> dann lass ich es. müsste ja alles umconfen
<LetoThe2nd> Billi9: kaufberatung für hardware gibts im allgemeinen in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. ansonsten gibts diverse hardware compatibility lists für ubuntu, die kannst du auch zu rate ziehen.
<thomas3344> moin, ich hab auf nem lenovo 580g ubuntu 12.04 installiert, PROBLEM= design capacity:         0 mWh   , jedes mal wenn ich den stecker ziehe , zeigt er mir an das der akku leer sein,.. jedoch ist dieser geladen (nicht kaputt!)
<Cuy> Hi! Ich habe ein kleines Bash scripting Problem und wollte mal hier nachfragen, ob mir jemand helfen mag...
<Cuy> Ich bastele gerade etwas, um die Verwaltung der Benutzer und Server in BackupPC zu vereinfachen und muss dafür in diverse Dateien schreiben.
<Cuy> Das Schreiben ist kein Problem, aber wenn ich einem Server mehrere Benutzer zuweisen will, dann muss ich die Benutzernamen an das Ende der Zeile schreiben und DAS bekomme ich nicht hin.
<testdr> Cuy: hast du den abs-guide durch und keinen hinweis gefunden?
<Cuy> abs-guide kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe nur bisher auf Stackoverflow und allgemein Google gesucht.
<testdr> Cuy: installiere dir den abs-guide aus den repository .. da sind jede Menge Beispiele ..
<Zerant> jemand hier schon plasma5 (KDE) zum laufen bekommen?
<panik0815> hab immer noch das _grub rescue>' Problem. gucksu hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419377/
<kubine> Title: grub rescue> › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> panik0815, du könntest dir eine Boot-Repair-CD bauen und mal gucken, ob die das fixen kann
<dadrc> http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<kubine> Title: boot-repair-disk / Home / Home (at sourceforge.net)
<panik0815> ok ... die Schnellversion ist zwar ruckzuck getippt, aber auf Dauer isses blöd. Wenn ich nut wüsste was 'file not found' bedeutet
<odo2063> Hi! ich versuche gerade ein saucy über pxe zu booten er hängt sich aber mit der Meldung "systemd-udevd[316]: 'console....' [424] terminated by signal 9 (Killed)" auf...jemand ne idee?
<k1l> odo2063: nimm einfach erstmal ein ubuntu das noch unterstützt wird.
<odo2063> k1l,  geht nicht da ich den alten kernel später brauche
<k1l> das ist sehr schlecht, weil 13.10 gar keine updates mehr erhält. erst recht keine wichtigen security updates oder große bugfixes.
<odo2063> k1l,  brauch ich auch nicht...
<odo2063> k1l,  schien an den "virtuellen" mounts zu liegen vor allem an dem für /var
<holgi> Hallo, bin Ubuntu Anfänger und habe thunderbird als IMAP installiert. Dann mein Fehler: Statt einen Unterordner vom thunderbird-Archiv zu löschen, habe ich ihn in den Thunderbird-Papierkorb verschoben. Da krieg ich ihn nicht mehr weg, weder gelöscht noch verschoben. Wie leere ich einen Unterordner aus dem Papaierkorb?
<holgi> Wenn ich den zu löschenden Unterordner anklicke, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung  vom IMAP-Server "Unterordner exitiert nicht.
<testdr> holgi: Papierkorb leeren ...
<holgi> Meldung: trash/<Unterordnername> does not exist.
<holgi> testdr: Ja, als erstes probiert. Der Ordner bleibt. Keine Fehlermeldung.
<testdr> holgi: welcher mail-provider?
<holgi> testdr: FH Aachen
<testdr> holgi: und was sagt dir dort der admin?
<testdr> holgi: entweder es ist ein imap-Verweis, dann ist es nicht auf deinem Rechner .. oder ... was ist dieses "archiv" von dem du sprichst?
<holgi> testdr: Die benutzen nicht Ubuntu. Übrigens ist der trash auf dem Server sauber. 
<holgi> holgi: archiv ist einfach nur ein Ordner für Mails. Ich habe Unterordner daruntergehängt, von denen ich nun einen löschen wollte.
<testdr> holgi: kann ein thunderbird problem sein ... keine Ahnung, ich würde die lokalen Daten dann nach dem Eintrag durchsuchen ob thunderbird sich irgendwo eine Referenz darauf gespeichert hat und die nicht mehr weg bekommt ...
<testdr> holgi: kannst Du überhaupt da einen löschen ... wenn Du einen testweise neu anlegst?
<holgi> testdr: Mit einem Testordner geht beides: direktes Löschen und auch Verschieben in den Papierkorb. 
<testdr> holgi: und hast Du dir genauer die Eigenschaften von dem testordner angesehen - im Vergleich zu dem bei dem es nicht geht?
<holgi> testdr: Da ja auf dem Server der Papierkorb leer ist, vermute ich den Fehler lokal. 
<holgi> testdr: Habe ich ein Ubuntu-Problem oder ein Thunderbierd-Problem. Soll ich mal in ein anderes Forum gehen?
<holgi> testdr: Der Unterschied ist, daß das Löschen auf einem anderen Rechner erfolgte. Sollte aber per IMAP sync werden.
<testdr> holgi: thunderbird ... wohl.. aber da wirst Du auch etwas mehr machen müssen als nur vermuten..--- Du kannst z.B. den aktuellen mail-account auf inaktiv setzen und einen neuen anlegen ..
<holgi> testdr: Danke für die Hinweise. Werde mal im Thunderbird-Forum fragen. Danke und schönen Abend noch!
<Steff> Hallo. Habe folgendes Problem: Meine Ubuntu (Lubuntu) Session startet nicht mehr (Lubuntu als VM). Ich gebe das Passwort ein aber dannach bleibt der Screen leer. Ich habe die den gesamten PC mechanisch ausgemacht, nachdem er sich die VM aufgehangen hatte und ich weder den Host noch den Guest bedienen konnte. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Steff> Hallo. Habe folgendes Problem: Meine Ubuntu (Lubuntu) Session startet nicht mehr (Lubuntu als VM). Ich gebe das Passwort ein aber dannach bleibt der Screen leer. Ich habe die den gesamten PC mechanisch ausgemacht, nachdem er sich die VM aufgehangen hatte und ich weder den Host noch den Guest bedienen konnte. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<nagetier> Steff, sind die passenden Gasterweiterungen installiert?
<Steff> nagetier: Ja es hat auch immer funktioniert. Nur nach zugegebernermaßen mehrmaligem physischem Abschalten läd die Session nicht mehr. Ich kann eine Gast session laden, das geht.
<Steff> Gasterweiterungen habe ich instaliert.
<Steff> ...und daran nicht geändert
<nagetier> Steff, die haben auch die selbe Version wie VB an sich?
<Steff> nagetier: Ja
<Steff> 4.3.10
<nagetier> Steff, welches VBox nutzt du.. ist 4.3.10 aus den Paketquellen oder eine Version von der Herstellerseite? (kann es derzeit nicht kontrollieren)
<nagetier> oder ich bin einfach zu faul, da gerade am essen, sorry ;)
<Steff> nagetier: Ich habe es von der Herstellerseite
<Steff> kp :)
<nagetier> Steff, das ist gut
<nagetier> Steff, hm.. dann bin ich mit meinem Latein leider schon am Ende
<Steff> Ok. Danke trotzdem!
<nagetier> Steff, Snapshot ist nicht vorhanden, wie ich heraushöre..
<Steff> ne :(
<Steff> dummerweise
<Steff> über die gast session komme ich nicht an dateien aus dem home folder der session die nicht mehr funktioniert oder?
<Steff> hab ja das passwort...
<Steff> also die gast session des guest...
<nagetier> Steff, du könntest ein Live-Medium booten und per chroot herankommen
<Steff> chroot?
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<kubine> Title: chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Steff> ok
<Steff> werde ich nachschauen
<Steff> danke
<nagetier> Bitte
<agentsoul> gerade versehentlich einen Film gelöscht (shift+entf) allerdings ist in vlc noch geöffnet, die Datei "existiert" also noch. Wie kann ich das ganze noch retten?
<agentsoul> ich teste mal lsof
<ppq> agentsoul, http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tips/6767/1
<kubine> Title: Recover Deleted Linux Files With lsof - - Tips - LinuxPlanet (at www.linuxplanet.com)
<bencho> hallo ... jemand eine Idee wie ich auf 14.04 auf einem MacBookPro 8,1 das touchpad  meinen bedürnissen anpassen kann ? out of the box  funktionieren schon gesten wie 4-finger-tap ordentlich ! jedoch will ich dieser geste eine andere aktion zuordnen.. jemand einen lösungsansatz ? gruss
<agentsoul> lsof saved my a** thx
<holgi> Hallo! Bin Ubuntu-Anfänger und mein Thunderbird-Programm spinnt. Deshalb möchte ich es neu installieren, und zwar ganz. Welche Dateien muß ich dazu löschen, damit keine Einstellungen erhalten bleiben?
<holgi> testdr: Inzwischen lassen sich auch kein eMails mehr verschieben, ich brauche also eine Neuinstallation.
<_moep_> also subjektives gefühl ist, dass tb unter linux schläger läuft
<_moep_> angefangen bei memory leaks
<_moep_> oder wenn du viele mails hast
<_moep_> wird ja nicht mehr weiter entwickelt
<_moep_> nur noch security fixes
<_moep_> das war der Grund, warum ich dann gewechselt habe
<_moep_> (das einzige, was fehlt ist das kalenderplugin, standalone ist das ja noch in der alpha)
<bekks> holgi: Was verleitet dich zu der Annahme, eine Neuinstallation würde das Problem beheben?
<holgi> bekks: bei Windows war es so. Als Anfänger habe ich bestimmt etwas kaputt gemacht, denn anfangs lief TB.
<bekks> Bei Linux ist das nicht so. Als Benutzer kannst du nur Einstellungen vornehmen, aber nichts am Programm ändern. Und eine Neuinstallation ändert nichts an deinen Einstellungen.
<holgi> bekks: bei Windows ging es viel schneller, alles neu zu installieren, als die Fehler zu finden und zu reparieren. Kann ich in Ubuntu nicht auch einfach die Datei mit den Einstellungen löschen?
<Perzeus> so ich habe den neuen kernel drauf
<Perzeus> :-)
<Perzeus> es hat gefunzt
<BarnieBL> Morsche, hab mal ne allgemeine Frage, darf ein Internetprovider Routing auf seinem zu verfügunggestellten Router verbieten?
<BarnieBL> bzw keine Konfigurationsmöglichkeit anbieten?
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-22
<nsaw> moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<jokrebel_> Hi, hab hier ein Lubuntu 14.04. Der Dateimanager ist wohl PCmanFM. Das Papierkorbsymbol auf dem Desktop hat ja noch nicht mal per rechtsklick die Möglichkeit, diese zu leeren. Man muss ihn erst öffnen, dann gibt es in der Seitenleiste per "rechstklick" die löschen-Funktion. Ganz schön umständlich, wenn ich weiß, dass er leer war und ich ich das, was ich grade reingepackt habe _sicher_ nicht mehr brauche.
<bekks> Ja, durchaus. :)
<sdx23> jokrebel_: shift-entf zum löschen verwenden - wenn du sicher bist, dass du das löschen willst.
<dadrc> Glaube übrigens nicht, dass pcmanfm bei Lubuntu den Desktop rendert
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass der das kann
<jokrebel_> sdx23: Wär ne Alternative für sofortiges echte Löschen. Ja - Danke. Kommt allerdings auch vor, dass ich mehreres in den leeren Papierkorb verschiebe und wenn ich dann mit dem projekt komplett fertig bin, den Müll leeren will (eigentlich aber ohne extra nochmal den Dateimanager zu öffnen, der mir nochmal zeigt was alles drin ist)
<Li484> Ich habe jetzt schon länger im Internet gesucht, der Unterschied wird mir aber immer noch nicht klar: Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Salts und Peppers (bzgl. Hashes)?
<_moep_> Li484: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt_(Kryptologie)
<Li484> _moep_: Habe ich gelesen, allerdings sehe ich keinen Unterschied zwischen Salt und Pepper (außer, dass der Salt nicht geheim sein muss)?
<bongleger> Li484: der pepper-wert ist nicht nur geheim, sondern auch immer _gleich_
<bongleger> so, ich mach mal feierabend... bis spaeter...
<jokrebel_> Ab und zu sind bei Chrome Version 35.0.1916.114 beim zurückkehren auf bereits geöffnete Tabs (welche vorher die aufgerufene Seite bereits korrekt angezeigt hatte) nur noch komplett weiß. Auch ein "neu laden" oder sogar ein Aufruf einer völlig anderen Seite ändert daran nichts. Es bleibt dann nichts anderes, als die Url in einem neuen Tab nochmals zu öffnen, was dann anstandslos klappt.
<dadrc> riecht nach 'nem Bug, mal in deren Bugtracker geguckt?
<jokrebel_> dadrc: erst nach Deiner Idee, aber (ob meines schlechten Englisch?) nichts passendes gefunden.
<dadrc> jokrebel_, https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=381820 klingt schon mal ziemlich ähnlich
<kubine> Title: Issue 381820 - chromium - content on opened tabs become blank after some time - An open-source project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
 * BioX is away (GOODBYE)
<k1l_> !away > BioX 
<kubine> BioX: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
 * BioX is away (GOODBYE)
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Ja, hört sich alles schon ähnlich an soweit ich das zu beurteilen vermag. Nur Lösungen oder Workarounds fand ich da auch nicht.
<nasenbaer73> hey
<testdr> hatschi..
<nasenbaer73> kann ich irgendwie den nfs traffic in der console prüfen, und wenn kein traffic vorhanden ist, den pc runterfahren?
<testdr> ähm ... was soll das sein.. ein Test für Wahrsager? .. woher soll der nfs-server wissen, dass kein client noch was will?
<testdr> nasenbaer73: du willst was anderes prüfen und das solltest du sagen
<nasenbaer73> na ja dachte mir sowas wie tcpdump, wenn keine ausgabe in der console, dann shutdown
<testdr> nasenbaer73: .. das geht, wenn bestehnde Verbindungen uninteressant sind .. hast Du schon mal netstat angesehen?
<nasenbaer73> ich will prüfen, ob xbmc gerade ein film streamt, wenn nicht dann shutdown,  problem ist halt das der pc nicht aus geht, bzw ich könnte standby einschalten aber der geht auch an, wenn xbmc noch streamt
<testdr> nasenbaer73: was sagt netstat?
<nasenbaer73> verbundden
<nasenbaer73> va tcp
<testdr> nasenbaer73: dann besteht eine Verbindung, die noch nicht abgeschlossen wurde ... -- kann natürlich sein, dass der client hart ausgeschaltet wurde .. dann muss man den timeout abwarten ...
<testdr> nasenbaer73: zeigt netstat keinen stream mehr an (port, type), dann ist die Datenübertragung beendet
<testdr> nasenbaer73: man kann dann noch einen timeout einlegen und nochmal prüfen .. ob nicht einer "aufgewacht" ist und wieder was will ...
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  also kann ich nun, nen script bauen, wenn verbunden dann mach dies und das , und wenn nicht verbunden, dann mach dies und das
<testdr> nasenbaer73: ja --- etwas bash-scripting
<testdr> nasenbaer73: oder welche Sprache Dir eben liegt ..
<nasenbaer73> kannst du das zufällig ?  also wenn  "netstat -an | grep 105:2049" wahr dann "echo test test"
<ppq> eine if abfrage ist nu wirklich kein hexenwerk
<ppq> auch in bash nicht
<testdr> nasenbaer73: ja - kann ich -- aber das hier ist der ubuntu-support-channel und wenn du dir den abs-guide installierst, dann findest du da jede Menge Beispiele zu bash .... 
<testdr> nasenbaer73: nur so als hinweis, bash als einzeiler zur Anzahl der tcp-Verbindungen: while [ `netstat -tn|wc -l` -gt 4 ]; do echo "gt 4"; sleep 2; done
<ppq> coole leute nutzen $(blub) statt `blub`, sagte man mir
<testdr> ppq: woher weißt Du, dass Du "cool" bist?
<ppq> ?
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  dein hinweis hat mir geholfen :)
<testdr> nasenbaer73: etwas gelernt, das hoffentlich für immer bleibt ...
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  jop :D habs unlogischerweise mit if versucht
<ppq> wieso unlogisch? mit if geht das genau so gut
<nasenbaer73> jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein befehl den ich in der console eingebe, der den standby verzögert, wie eine mausbeweung oder ein tastendruck oder so, am besten etwas was mich in der bedinung nicht einschränkt ^^
<testdr> nasenbaer73: das geht aber auch, ist vielleicht etwas komplizierter, deshalb der Hinweis auf den "abs-guide", die ultimative doku zu bash 8-)
<nasenbaer73> ppq,  aber while prüft ja kontenuierlich
<nasenbaer73> hab abs-guide  installiert jedeoch lässt sich das nicht öffnen
<stevieh> brauser?
<nasenbaer73> villt cron ausführen falls true, sollte den standby verzügern, jedoch ist cron nicht gerade vorteilhaft
<mrkramps> nasenbaer73, ich würde das skript ja eher beim shutdown ausführen
<nasenbaer73> du meinst beim standby ? hmm ich würde einfach sleep 4minuten einbauen, standby geht alle 5 minuten
<nasenbaer73> somit geht er nicht aus, wenn nfs läufrt
<testdr> also, bei ubuntu-12.04 fehlte plötzlich der cpu-throttling-script und da hab ich mir dann so was gebaut: [paste:419382:change cpu governer ubuntu-12.04]
<testdr> argh .. schon wieder, das soll sein: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419382/#
<kubine> Title: change cpu governer ubuntu-12.04 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> nasenbaer73: -- der abs-guide ist eine Dokumentation zur bash mit vielen Beispielen ..
<ppq> testdr, grad extra nochmal nachgeschaut. `blub` ist seit mitte der 90er deprecated. $(blub) hat nur vorteile: lesbarer (` und ' sind zu ähnlich), kann geschachtelt werden und ist konsistent mit anderen substitutionen wie $((2*3)) oder ${PATH}bla
<testdr> ppq:  .. na darauf drink ich noch einen .. 8-}
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  hab den xbmc mal aus gemacht, tcp dump zeigt immer noch verbunden an -.-
<testdr> nasenbaer73: schau dir den timeout an ... wenn eine Verbindung vom client richtig geschlossen wird, dann verschwindet sie auch, aber "diverse" clients glauben, dass diese Konvention .. überholt ist ..
<nasenbaer73> ah timeout kann man bei nfs einstellen :)
<testdr> nasenbaer73: das ist wie bei einem Telefongespräch bei dem die Gegenseite einfach den Hörer hinlegt (statt aufzulegen) und weg geht ... --ist gut gegen die Werbe-Calls ...
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-23
<LupusE> g'morgen
<detlef> Hallo, kann es sein, daß wenn ich die exakt gleiche Ubuntu-Version 12.0.4 auf einem alten Rechner und auf einem modernen Rechner mit 2 Kernen, in beiden Fällen aber 32 bit installiere, trotzdem verschiedene Betriebssysteme habe, weil das Installationsprogramm sich den möglichkeiten anpaßt?
<LetoThe2nd> nur sehr eingeschränkt... partitionslayout, und u.U. grafik/wifi-treiber. im grossen und ganzen sollten die aber sehr ähnlich sein.
<detlef> oder vielleicht ein Update verschieden arbeitet?
<k1l> detlef: kannst du das mal genauer beschreiben was du meinst?
<LetoThe2nd> ... es wär einfacher direkt deine frage zu stellen, als uns vermutungen eine nach der anderen bestätigen/verneinen zu lassen
<k1l> detlef: warum sollte ein system ein update für einen treiber erhalten, wenn es den treiber gar nicht nutzt? aber wie gesagt: sag mal spezifisch worum es dir geht
<detlef> kll: Beide Rechner sollten identisch sein. Trotzdem funktioniert das thunderbird-addon "minimize on start and close 1.3.2" nur auf dem alten Rechner.
<k1l> es gab gerade gestern ein thunderbird update, guck mal welche versionen beide thunderbirds haben
<detlef> kll: Danke für den Hinweis. Auf dem alten Rechner läßt sich thunderbird nicht aktualisieren, weil die Option "Update" fehlt. Wenn ich thunderbird nun de- und wieder installiere, welche Datei muß ich vorher noch löschen, damit die Einstellungen nicht übernommen werden?
<k1l> watt? hast du da thunderbird per hand installiert?
<k1l> detlef: lass doch einfach "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen wenn thunderbird aus den ubuntu quellen installiert ist
<detlef> kll: danke. Habe die Befehle ausgeführt. Frage: Ist das Updaten jetzt automatisiert? 
<detlef> kll: Wie ändere ich die Grundeinstellung von Englisch nach Deutsch in Thunderbird?
<detlef> k1l: Wie ändere ich die Grundeinstellung in Thunderbird von Englisch nach Deutsch?
<ErF> hallo. hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit git-annex (datensynchro "ähnlich" dropbox)? gibt es dort die möglichkeit ohne einen server die daten zu synchronisieren? falls nicht kennt einer so ein programm was das kann (am besten quelloffen)
<zeroC> gibt es eine moeglichkeit ubuntu auf eine verschluesselte partition (neben Windows) zu installieren? (auf die verschluesselte Partition soll ein lvm mit verschiedenen partitionen)
<testdr> zeroC: ja -- ist machbar, muss aber händisch erledigt werden, 14.04 Install-routine kann nur die ganze festplatte -- siehe für manuelle wiki etc.
<zeroC> testdr: jupps, hab ich auch so gemacht gehabt, allerdings hatte mich gewundert warum der installer dauernd stirbt... :-)
<testdr> zeroC: es braucht jedenfalls den /boot nicht verschlüsselt ..
<zeroC> testdr: das ist klar :)
<zeroC> testdr: hatte das auch schon am laufen, allerdings hatte sich dann auch noch das grafische pw prompt fuer die hdd verabschiedet und da hatte ich mich gefragt wieso?
<testdr> zeroC: also ich habe nicht die gesamte festplatte verschlüsselt -- weil mir das zu kompliziert war, wenn was schief geht .. ich fahre mit einem unverschlüsselten boot/root-Teil und explizit verschlüsselten partitionen
<zeroC> testdr: klingt auch nicht verkehrt... aber da es "nur" mein schleppi ist, geht das denke ich
<testdr> zeroC: Du hast es danach gemacht? -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/System_verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: System verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<zeroC> jupps, hatte auch funktioniert
<testdr> zeroC: wie jetzt - ich denke die Installation ist abgebrochen?
<zeroC> testdr: ich habe das schon mehrfach installiert, beim letzten mal habe ich es mit dem installer versucht
<testdr> zeroC: hab ich doch gesagt, dass der installer alleine es nicht kann -- der kann nur die ganze Festplatte
<zeroC> irgendwann davor hab ich es haendisch gemacht. da ich es aber geschafft habe, mit debian, dachte ich das geht mit ubuntu auch
<zeroC> testdr: da war ich aber noch nicht in diesem channel bzw. hatte noch nicht gefragt...
<testdr> zeroC: jetzt weißt du es und im wiki steht es auch .. 
<zeroC> testdr: jo
<jokrebel_> lässt es sich verhindern, das Ubuntu/Unity bei kritischem Akkustand (wo liegt dieser? wer hat den wo festgelegt?) Herunterfährt? (Ruhezustand lässt sich hier nicht auswählen)
<stevieh> ja, das stand glaub ich irgendwo...
<ppq> jede DE hat da so ihre eigenen konfigurationstools
<ppq> in xfce könnte ich es dir sagen :)
<dreamon> Hier Systemeinstellung - Leistung - Bei kritischem Ladezustand - Ausschalten. Aber was kritisch ist....
<jokrebel_> hier unter Unity kann ich nur wählen zwischen "Herunterfahren" und "(ausgegrautem) Ruhezustand". Die Schwelle lässt sich da auch nicht einstellen.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ja klar - soweit war ich schon ;-) trotzdem danke
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Interessantes Thema.. ich such auch mal.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/laptop-akku-entlaed-bis-0-ladeschwelle-mit-tlp/ 
<kubine> Title: Laptop Akku entläd bis 0%, Ladeschwelle mit TLP ändert aber nichts › Rund um Linux und Open Source › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, -> Für den %-Wert brauchst Du das Programm dconf-editor (gleichnamiges Paket). Dort kannst Du unter org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/power die "percentage"-Werte einstellen.
<dreamon> Habs nicht getestet
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Hey nice, danke.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Funktioniert es auch?
<jokrebel_> kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen, ob es das tut was es soll. Die Einstellung zu verändern klappte jedenfalls so.
<dreamon> Was standen für Werte drin ?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: 3
<dreamon> Autsch. Das erklärt warum das bei mir nie geklappt hat. Da war der Akku  leer bevor er runtergefahren war :)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Im übrigen steht im dconf-editor auch der Wert welcher standardmäßig gesetzt ist und man kann ihn jederzeit per Kopfdruck auch daraufhin zurücksetzen (rechts unten ;-)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: So der ultimative Test naht. Akku ist eh schon hinüber - hab grad crtical auf 0 gesetzt und hab noch 2% ;-)
<jokrebel_> der letzte Wert ist wohl gar nicht "critical"
<mrkramps> bei 86mAH kann man wohl nicht mehr viel für einen akku tun, oder?
<dodo4444> guten abend, ich habe unter ubuntu 14.04 ja die option mit klick auf das netzwerkmanager-symbol oben rechts meine Netzwerke zu deaktivieren ("Netzwerk deaktivieren", "Funknetzwerke deaktivieren").
<dodo4444> wie kann ich die über die kommandozeile erreichen?
<mrkramps> dodo4444, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#NetworkManager-ohne-grafische-Oberflaeche
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> sry, dodo4444 http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager/NetworkManager_ohne_GUI
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> mrkramps: danke, nm-tool habe ich bereits gefunden. nur konnte ich nirgendwo finden wie ich meine netzwerkverbindung damit deaktiviere
<dodo4444> nm-tool --help bringtn leider auch keine hilfe
<dodo4444> der artikel beschreibt ja hauptsächlich einstellungen die ich in der datei /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ vornehme
<dodo4444> wenn ich jetzt aber zb WLAN oder LAN komplett deaktivieren will (also das was ich tue wenn ich im netzwerkmanager den haken bei "Netzwerk aktivieren" rausmache)
<testdr> dodo4444: was ist eigentlich mit ifup und ifdown? .. gibt es die noch?
<mrkramps> dodo4444, rfkill wäre eine option
<mrkramps> !rfkill > dodo4444 
<kubine> dodo4444: Informationen zu rfkill finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill
<kenny_ken> Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte da mal Hilfe, allerdings nicht mit Ubuntu sondern Windoof. 
<kenny_ken> Evtl kann mir hier jemand helfen oder hat jemand einen IRC channel in dem ich nachfragen könnte?
<mrkramps> !offtopic > kenny_ken 
<kubine> kenny_ken: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<kenny_ken> Ui. Danke :) 
<dodo4444> mrkramps: rfkill ist nur für drahtlose geräte, oder? wenn ich die ethernetverbindungen deaktivieren will geht dies nicht, oder?
<mrkramps> dodo4444, sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<mrkramps> dodo4444, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dodo4444> mrkramps: vielen dank!! :D das hatte ich gerade auch herausgefunden
<dodo4444> das funktioniert und sollte tun was ich möchte!
<dodo4444> mrkramps: kennst du eine  möglichkeit mit einem shellskript zu überprüfen ob die verbindung ausgeschalten ist (sodass ich diese in dem fall dann mit sudo ifconfig eth0 up anschalten kann)?
<mrkramps> dodo4444, if ! ifconfig | fgrep -q eth0; then sudo ifconfig eth0 up; else echo "eth0 is up!"; fi
<dodo4444> mrkramps: habe dazu gerade einen post (vermutlich von dir?) gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/test-ob-internetverbindung-steht/
<kubine> Title: Test, ob Internetverbindung steht › Shell und Programmieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> werde das mal ausprobieren :)
<dodo4444> jetzt noch eine letzte blöde frage: ist es sehr kompliziert das skript so einzurichten, dass es direkt nach dem einloggen ausgeführt wird und dann direkt das passwort vom einloggen übernimmt. ich muss ja einmal wegen dem sudo das passwort eingeben
<mrkramps> dodo4444, warum sollte denn jetzt bitte dein netzwerk überhaupt deaktiviert sein?
<Robert_Zenz> dodo4444, direkt Passwort uebernehmen geht nicht, aber du kannst dir fuer einzelne Befehle sudo Rechte eintragen die dann kein Passwort brauchen.
<flesh> Hallo Leute, gibt es ein Ubuntu Offtopic in deutscher sprache? Habe das schonmal irgendwo gelesen, aber der Channel war auf englisch. Vielen dank und sorry für diese wahrscheinlich blöde Frage
<testdr> Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dodo4444> mrkramps: warum das so ist weiß ich auch nicht. ich habe öfters keine netzwerkverbindung direkt nach dem hochfahren. etliche male manuell netzwerk de- und wieder aktivieren behebt das problem. das ist aber auf dauer nervig. ich da ich das problem noch nicht lösen konnte suche ich daher nach einem workaround
<dodo4444> Robert_Zenz: wo kann ich das eintragen?
<flesh> @testdr danke
<stevieh> dodo4444: du kannst mal versuchen, evtl. noch über rc.local ein ifup down reinzuschrauben, aber ob das wirklich hilft...
<stevieh> ist das immer im gleichen Ethernet so?
<Robert_Zenz> dodo4444, mit visudo, am besten ins Wiki schauen.
<dodo4444> Robert_Zenz: ok, danke dir!
<dodo4444> stevieh: immer am selben pc. mit meinem netbook in gleichen netzwerk habe ich keine probleme
<stevieh> dodo4444: kannst dem ja auch einfach ne Statische Adresse geben und  schauen, ob es damit geht -> /etc/network/interfaces damit pinkelst du vielleicht dem nm ein wenig in die Flinte, aber den kann man sich bei nem Stationären PC dann eh sparen.
<dodo4444> ok, danke für eure ratschläge! ich werde das sobald wie möglich mal ausprobieren
<zeroC>  /whois flesh
<ppq> :)
<zeroC> :)
<ppq> tipp: /whowas
<zeroC> ppq: hat ja das irc nicht verlassen... ;)
<zeroC> also hat schon noch geklappt
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-24
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Holgi> Hallo, bin Ubuntu-Anfänger. Habe in LibreOffice Calc eine große Tabelle erstellt, diese immer wieder gespeichert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auf die vorletzte Speicherung zurückzugreifen?
<stevieh> meines Wissens nach nicht.
<stevieh> aus diesem Grunde speicher ich immer mal wieder tabelle_20140723_001.odt
<Holgi> stevieh: Kann ich das für die Zukunft einrichten, also daß automatisch immer 2 Sicherungen angelegt werden?
<stevieh> meines wissens nach nicht
<Holgi> stevieh: Danke. Schönen Tag noch!
<LetoThe2nd> wenn dann müsste calc das direkt unterstützen, den nderungsverlauf mitzuführen.
<stevieh> http://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/6652/how-to-recover-former-version-of-document/
<kubine> Title: How to recover former version of document - Ask LibreOffice (at ask.libreoffice.org)
<stevieh> aber das ist nur eine...
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde wohl so generell nach "libreoffice calc revicion control" suchen
<LetoThe2nd> *revision
<jokrebel> Holgi: LibreOffice legt auch automatisch eine Sicherungskopie an und man kann ein bisschen was einstellen unter Extras/Optionen/Laden+Speichern
<stevieh> aber halt eher nicht die vorletzte.
<jokrebel> wenn ich natürlich die erste händisch abgespeicherte Rohfassung _auch_ mit dem aktuellen Stand überschreibe, dann aber wieder die Rohfassung bräuchte, hab ich ein Problem.
<Holgi> jokrebel: Danke für den Hinweis. Da hatte ich bereits geguckt und nichts gefunden. Deshalb hier meine Frage hier im Forum, ob es in Ubuntu geht.
<dadrc> die ganzen openoffice-formate lassen sich ansonsten gut in git/svn/hg/$vcs speichern, ist alles (mehr oder weniger) text.
<jokrebel> Wenn Du mehr als 2 Fassungen (Das gespeicherte und das offene welches eine Sicherungskopie in den Tiefen von LO hat) brauchst, wirs Du schon händisch mit anderen Namen (zB. leereTabelle.odc) tätig werden müssen.
 * LetoThe2nd votiert für dadrc's hinweis
<Holgi> stevieh, jokrebel:  Danke für die Hinweise. Habe ich mir schon gedacht, daß es automatisch nicht geht. Wollte hier nur noch von Experten die Bestätgung. Schönen Tag noch und Danke!
<stevieh> wie gesagt... foobar_YYYYMMDD_VVV und jedem, der das nicht so tut, eins auf die Mütze, dann hat man zum einen ne inhärente Versionskontrolle und zum anderen auch gleich das Modifikationsdatum sichtbar.
<Bredo> morgen
<Holgi_> Hallo: Ubuntu-Anfänger,  firefox 31.0: Wenn ich in firefox etwas markieren möchte , das über den aktuellen Bildschirmrand hinausgeht, geht das von unten nach oben, aber nicht von oben nach unten, d.h. das Scrollen funktioniert nicht in beide Richtungen.. Ist das normal?
<dadrc> Bei mir funktionieren beide Richtugen
<Holgi_> dadrc: Woran kann es liegen? Ist mein unterer Bildschirm zu klein, so daß der Rand von firefox nicht gefunden wird? Welche Einstellung ist zuständig?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass es dafür eine Einstellung gibt. Wär ziemlich unsinnig.
<dadrc> Holgi_, schon mit verschiedenen Webseiten probiert?
<Holgi_> dadrc: Wenn ich das Fenster verkleinere , geht es. Wenn ich das Fenster mit dem Knopf links oben maximiere, tritt der beschriebene Effekt auf.
<Holgi_> dadrc: Passiert auf verschiedenen Webseiten.
<dadrc> Holgi_, der Beschreibung nach scheint es dann tatsächlich ein Problem mit dem unteren Rand des Fensters zu sein
<Holgi_> Vermute, daß ich den max. Bildschirm irgendwie verkleinern muß, damit firefox merkt, daß ich unten bin.
<dadrc> Hast du irgendwelche komischen Sachen gebastelt oder benutzt du einfach deinen Monitor mit der normalen Auflösung?
<Holgi_> dadrc: Habe nirgends etwas gedreht, sondern die Erstinstallation von Ubuntu mit diesem Bildschirm gemacht. 
<dadrc> Dann sollte das eigentlich stimmen.
<Holgi_> dadrc: Auch die Einstellungen am Bildschirm habe ich nicht berührt. Sollte ich am Bildschirm mal 
<dadrc> Nö, lass mal, ich fürchte, das ist tatsächlich ein Bug (entweder in Firefox oder in Unity)
<Holgi_> die Einstellungen neu machen oder in den Einstellungen von Ubuntu suchen?
<dadrc> Ich würd es mal in Chrom(e|ium) probieren
<dadrc> Wenn es da klappt, Bug für Firefox, wenn nicht, Bug bei Unity
<Holgi_> dadrc: Danke!
<felixsch_> Hallo, jemand eine Idee: Hab einen Laptop (compaq 8510w - nvidia quadro) auf 14.04 geupdated. seit dem geht hab ich einen schwarzen bildschirm. Ich verwende den propitaeren nvidia treiber (mit nouveau leider gleiches problem). X Startet normal (keine Fehler im logfile) und es ist sogar noch kurz das logo des propitaeren treibers sichtbar, danach alles schwarz
<felixsch_> brightness zeigt 10 von 10 in /sys/class/... an
<felixsch_> manuell starten via startx fuehrt zum selben problem
<dadrc> Probier mal, mit "nomodeset" in der Kernelconfig zu booten
<stevieh> ins xorg.0.log schauen.
<felixsch_> stevieh: keine fehler zu sehen
<felixsch_> dadrc: moment probier ich aus
<stevieh> echt? erstaunlich
<dadrc> Kannst du im Grub ändern, Eintrag markieren, e drücken, nomodeset hinter "quiet splash" schreiben, F10 drücken zum Booten
<felixsch_> dadrc: jo krieg ich hin :)
<dadrc> gut
<k1l> gucken, dass die kernel header da sind. gucken ob das treiber modul geladen wird. 
<stevieh> gülgülüöglü
<felixsch_> also nomodeset bringt nichts, kernel header sind da, lsmod zeigt nvidia und ich hab nochmal in die Xorg geschaut das einzige was unter (EE) kommt ist das das framebuffer device fb0 nicht gefunden wird
<dadrc> Was sagt `dkms status`?
<dadrc> (in der hoffnung, dass da ein sshd läuft)
<felixsch_> ne ich komm via vt schon rein
<dadrc> Ah, die funktionieren?
<felixsch_> ja schon
<felixsch_> ich seh auch noch das logo vom propitaeren treiber
<felixsch_> danach wirds schwarz
<felixsch_> also das nvidia-304-updates installiert ist
<dadrc> für den aktuellen kernel? ok
<felixsch_> jap
<dadrc> Ich hab so den Verdacht, dass der Treiber funktioniert, aber dein DM nicht.
<dadrc> Guck mal in den Logs von lightdm, ob da was nicht stimmt
<felixsch_> ja deswegen hab ichs mit startx gestartet
<felixsch_> dann muesste es ja klappen
<felixsch_> achso
<k1l> mach mal in deinem home wieder alles auf user:user. dann starte mal lightdm und guck was das so an errors bringt
<felixsch_> also hier: hab twm testweise in xinitrc getan geht auch nicht, aber twm wird gestartet (bild bleibt aber schwarz)
<felixsch_> k1l: ich schau mal
<k1l> achso. das ist schon ein custom setup und kein standard ubuntu desktop?
<felixsch_> nein ist ein xubuntu.
<felixsch_> hab nur jetzt schnell twm installiert
<felixsch_> dachte wenn der nicht geht, was soll dann ueberhaupt gehen
<felixsch_> na gut danke fuer die hilfe: ich installier neu bevor ich jetzt noch ne stunde rumspiel und es nicht geht
<stevieh> that's the win way
<Holgi_> Hallo, bin Ubuntu  Anfänger, verzeiht bitte meine simple Frage: In LibreOffice Calc fehlt die Statusleiste unten. Häkchen bei Ansicht -> Statusleiste und sie ist da, aber bei jedem Wechsel zwischen Seitenansicht und normaler Ansicht ist sie wieder weg.  Wie kann ich die Statusleiste dauerhaft in der Seitenansicht festmachen?
<koDiacc> hallo. auf einem server auf dem ich teilweise entwickle, muss ich beim git pull teilweise öfters mein keyword für den private key eingeben.
<koDiacc> Warum wird das nicht gespeichert? also die passphrase?
<koDiacc> hab schon mehrere artikel gelesen aber hatte kein erfolg
<dadrc> ssh-agent nicht sauber konfiguriert oder garnicht installiert
<koDiacc> dadrc: d.h. das kann eh nur der admin fixen?
<dadrc> koDiacc, naja, wenn er nicht installiert ist, ja
<koDiacc> installiert is er
<koDiacc> ssh-agent funktioniert
<koDiacc> wenn ich den command aufrufe
<dadrc> schon mal gut
<koDiacc> public key is auch auf bitbucket eingetragen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Der-SSH-Agent ← da steht, wie du den automatisch starten kannst, damit du dein passwort nur einmal pro login eingeben musst.
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koDiacc> okay ich glaub es hat funktioniert
<koDiacc> saucool. danke @dadrc 
<dadrc> Gerne
<dreamon> Wenn ich bestimmt Seiten mit Firefox betrete, bekomme ich diese nur in Englisch angezeigt. Habe es gerade mit Chromium getestet, da erscheint sie auf Deutsch. (identischer Link) - Kann man das irgendwo einstellen. (menus ist alles deutsch)
<dadrc> Einstellungen → Inhalt → Sprachen
<dreamon> dadrc, Guter Tip, aber leider immer noch Englisch. Habe nur noch Deutsch drin, rest rausgelöscht. Aber immer noch Englisch
<dadrc> Komisch, das ist eigentlich genau die richtige Option dafür
<dreamon> Firefox hab ich natürlich jeweils neu gestartet.
<testdr> dreamon: leg Dir einen neuen einfachen User an und wechsle zu dem User und teste bei dem was firefox für die Webseite anzeigt ...
<dadrc> Neues Firefoxprofil sollte reichen
<testdr> dreamon: oder noch einfacher .. wechsle in den "gast-account" und test da ...
<dadrc> firefox -P
<testdr> dadrc: er soll nicht alles platt machen, er soll die Ursache finden ...
<dadrc> Soll ja das Profil auch nicht löschen, nur ein neues anlegen zum testen
<dreamon> Ich warte mal noch heute ab. Da ja 24.Juli ist und 14.04.1 kommt.. da wollte ich eh upgraden. Hätte ja sein können das es nur so eine Kleinigkeit ist. dadrc hat ja recht, es stand auf Englisch. Aber die Umstellung hat nichts geändert
<Vratpn> Habe zwei Probleme seit dem Upgrade auf 14.04 funktioniert die Bereitsschaft am Notebook nicht wenn man es schließt sowie, die Auswahl der externen Soundkarte hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Ausgabe es sei den Sie wird im Player(VLC/Rhythmbox usw.) explizit ausgewählt
<Vratpn> Zum Hibernate/Suspend: Beim Schließen des Notebooks geht er kurz in Bereitschaft und nach zwei Sekunden ist er wieder im Homescreen
<Vratpn> Hibernate im Kontextmenü oben rechts hat keinerlei auswirkungen
<Vratpn> keine/r eine idee zu dem problem?
<dadrc> Vratpn, sowas passiert manchmal, wenn nicht alle USB-Geräte (also, interne) sauber deaktiviert werden beim Sleep
<dadrc> Guck dir mal http://askubuntu.com/questions/144932/why-does-my-laptop-resume-immediately-after-suspend an
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Why does my laptop resume immediately after suspend? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Vratpn> ach gleich ein weiterer bug... MAC-Spoofing funktioniert nicht bzw. bei Vorgabe-MAC kommt keine Verbindung mehr zu Stande
<Vratpn> und das nennt sich LTS... der lts wird wohl auch bitter nötig sein ;)
<Vratpn> dadrc: es sind keine usb-geräte angeschlossen
<Vratpn> ahh wait.
<dadrc> Auch intern nichts am USB-Bus? 
<Rochvellon> keine maus und tastatur?
<dadrc> Sowas zB :)
<dadrc> hmm. Feierabend, mal eben afk
<Vratpn> müsste ich das selbe problem nicht dann schon unter 13.10 gehabt haben an dem das alles kein Problem war?
<Vratpn> intern wie extern ist alles gleich geblieben, ist ein notebook
<Vratpn> wäre ich mal lieber bei 13.10 geblieben aber ohne Updates ist das ganze auch ein bisschen blöd :(
<Rochvellon> Vratpn: es braucht ja nur eine kleine zeile verändert worden zu sein zwischen den versionen und kann dann mit deiner hardware zu inkompatibilitäten führen
<Vratpn> Was mir bisher aufgefallen ist: SD-Cardreader funktioniert nicht mehr, Suspend/Hibernate funktioniert nicht mehr, Externe USB-Soundkarte funktioniert nicht mehr
<Vratpn> dadrc: das verlinkte aus dem jahre '11 scheint geholfen zu haben, zumindest suspend funktioniert jetzt beim schließen wieder
<dadrc> Das ist schon mal gut. 
<dadrc> USB-Sound, hmmm. Garnicht? 
<kurfeld> Hi. Wie kann man FTP-Verbindungen aus Nautilus entfernen? Da stehen immer noch welche in Zuletzt-Verwendet drin - die sollen raus.
<ne0_> hi, wann wird ubuntu 14.04.1 veröffentlicht?
<ring0> ne0_, wohl irgendwann im august
<lala304> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand bitte einen tip geben welcher USB WLAN STICK out of the box mit ubuntu 14,04 läuft, d.h. ohne treiber installation? die ubuntu wlan karten wiki seite ist da leider nicht ganz aktuell :(
<sdx23> die vorher unterstützten sind das jetzt tendenziell auch noch
<lala304> teilweise laut dem wiki bzw foren einträgen ja
<lala304> aber hast du ne konkrete empfehlung?
<ring0> guck doch mal nach tp-link mit atheros chipsatz. da gibt es zahlreiche die out-of-the-box laufen
<lala304> ok danke dir!
<lala304> die meisten wo "out of the box" steht sind aber pci karten und kein usb :( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> konkrete Empfehlung? USB WLAN meiden ;)
<lala304> bei "TL-WN422G-v2" steht beispielsweise       " Draft-N 2,4GHz. Anleitung für Ubuntu 10.04 im Forum. Treibermodul und Firmware ab Ubuntu 11.04 im Kernel enthalten. "  ......... bedeutet das, das der stick plug und play geht oder muss man das entsprechende modul/treiber dann manuell laden?
<lala304> sdx23 das ist mir klar, befolge auch weitestgehend deinen rat. aber es gibt situationen da geht es nicht anders
<ring0> lala304, die liste im wiki ist alt. das war eine generelle empfehlung. wenn im wiki steht, treibermodul und firmware ab xy im kernel, läuft das einfach ohne basteln aktuell
<lala304> ok danke ring0
<lala304> schönen tag noch tschaui!
<dreamon> Ist 14.04.1 schon draußen? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<kubine> Title: TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> offensichtlich nicht. Macht aber auch keinen Unterschied.
<dreamon> sdx23, Heute ist Releasedate.. Darauf warte ich nun schon ziemlich lange ..
<sdx23> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
<dreamon> 12.04 auf 14.04.1 .. will das es stabil ist.
<sdx23> dir ist klar, dass der Übergang fliessend ist?
<dreamon> Welcher übergang von 12.04.x auf 14.04.0. Vom stabilen System in ungewisse neue?
<sdx23> von 14.04 nach 14.04.1
<sdx23> Es gibt keinen "jetzt ist toll neu 14.04.1" Punkt.
<dreamon> 12.04.4 auf 14.04.1 ist mir deutlich lieber als 12.04.4 auf 14.04.0
<sdx23> Was, wie gerade erklärt, unsinnig ist.
<dreamon> sdx23, Update sollte aber heute angeboten werden. Bisher hat er mir einen Aktualisierung auf 14.04 noch nicht angezeigt
<ring0> dreamon, das datum ist auch mehr als plan zu sehen und nicht als konkret festzementiert
<dreamon> ring0, und wo steht das?
<ring0> dreamon, das ist so. es ist fertig, wenn es fertig ist und nicht vorher :)
<dreamon> Eine Releaseparty wäre schön .. :)
<ring0> release partys gibt eigentlich nur zu echten releases und nicht zu point-releases
<dreamon> Thurs Jul 24 – 14.04.1 (~2 days away) - hmpf
<ring0> es wird halt fertig gestellt und ist erst verfügbar wenn es fertig ist. das ist an kein datum gebunden. kann auch august werden
<ring0> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support#Aktuelle-LTS-Versionen
<kubine> Title: Long Term Support › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> und es ist sowieso völlig egal, wenn man nicht gerade eine Neuinstallation macht.
<ring0> das eh :)
<ring0> dreamon, dort steht sogar "...nach der Veröffentlichung von 14.04.1 im August 2014..."
<sdx23> ja, will er aber nicht kapieren.
<ring0> gab es nicht mal was, dass für server das nächste lts erst beim point-release angeboten wird?
<dreamon> Ich hatte mich nur darauf gefreut. Dann wart ich lieber noch etwas.
<ring0> früher oder später wird es dir ja vorgelegt :)
<dreamon> Daher empfiehlt es sich, das erste Pointrelease abzuwarten und erst dann mit dem Upgrade oder der Neuinstallation zu starten. Diesen Weg geht auch Canonical: Nutzer einer LTS-Version erhalten einen Hinweis auf die Verfügbarkeit der Nachfolge-LTS-Version erst mit dem ersten Pointrelease. Heißt: Nutzer von Ubuntu 12.04 erhalten erst mit Veröffentlichung von Ubuntu 14.04.1 den Hinweis, dass sie ein Upgrade auf diese Version machen könnten.
<dreamon> Mein Reden
<sdx23> Für Neuinstallationen sinnvoll, sonst Quatsch. Der Unterschied zwischen ein paar Tage vor 14.04.1 und dann ist marginal.
<ring0> sdx23, aber es macht schon einen unterschied, ob er im april von 12.04 auf 14.04 upgradet oder bis eben zum point-release 3 monate später wartet. das sollte man ihm nicht schlechtreden
<dreamon> sdx23, Im wiki steht : Upgrade oder der Neuinstallation. Dachte daß das upgrade eventuell selbst noch stabiler ist.
<sdx23> ring0: mach ich auch nicht. Aber ob ich jetzt upgrade und morgen da steht, dass 14.04.1 released ist und ich erst dann upgrade - ist sowas von egal.
<sdx23> dreamon: ist es nicht. Der große Unterschied ist, dass es ein neues iso Image gibt. Die Pakete sind auch vorher schon in den Quellen - jeweils dann, wenn die entsprechenden Bugs gefixt wurden.
<ring0> sdx23, dann ist ja gut. hatte irgendwie einen stark negativen touch ;)
<dreamon> Dann könnten Sie es auch heute anbieten.. und ich müsste nicht mehr warten wenn es egal wäre.. aber lassen wirs.
<ring0> dreamon, wie oft noch, es ist halt noch nicht fertig :)
<dreamon> ring0, Es hatte so einen negativen Touch :) - Ok ich hör auf..
<kurfeld> Got it!
<kurfeld> The history file is located under ~/.config/nautilus/servers (http://askubuntu.com/questions/379695/how-to-clear-server-or-network-share-connection-history-in-ubuntu-13-04).
<kubine> Title: how to clear server or network share connection history in ubuntu 13.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<imox> hmmm ich will noch mal das Thema mit dem Libreoffice MySQL connector in Raum schmeissen. Der bug ist immer noch drin. Langsam wirds echt blöd ich komme somti von dem 13.04er nicht weg und der support ist ja schon lange ausgelaufen. Das ist echt schlecht
<testdr> imox:war der bug auch in der 12.04 drin?
<imox> Für die die es nicht mitbekommen haben. Der Native MySQL connector von Libreoffice verbindet sich nur zum localhost und auch nur wenn ein MySQL Server auf dem gleichen PC läuft. Also geht direkt auf den Socket oder so somit kann ich keine ander Datenbank angeben. JDBC etc. ist keine Alternative weil dann nur die Befehle von der internen Base Datenbank verfügbar sind und somit ist man sehr eingeschränkt.
<testdr> imox: kannst Du meine Frage nicht beantworten?
<imox> ne in 12.04 nicht. Erst ab 13.10 ist der 1.0.2 connector drin davor 1.0.1 aber 12.04 ist für mich leider auch keine Alternative weil die LTSP clients die wir haben damit nicht laufen. Es gibt da irgendwie kein Grafiktreiber für :(
<imox> testdr: sorry hatte das andere gerade getippt währen du gefragt hattest 
<imox> und den 1.0.1 connector bekomm ich in 14.04 leider nicht installiert. versteh leider nicht warum aber klappt nicht. 
<imox> Kann man vielleicht irgendwie die Leute die das release von Ubuntu rausgeben mal anschreiben und fragen ob die den alten connector wieder einbauene können? Oder irgendwas. Das ist halt echt blöd langsa,
<testdr> imox: wenn jemand keine LTS-Version nimmt, dann weiß er dass der Support beschränkt ist ...   - irgendwie keine Grafiktreiber? .. gegen irgendwie funktioniert der mysql-Zugriff nicht ..  --- ja, das ist blöd -- und was ist wenn Du die alten sourcen nimmst? --- Der Weg könnte klar sein: 1. eine Version die funktioniert und die gibt es offenbar. 2. von der Version die Quellen - oder sogar die original-quellen (also nicht das was ubun
<testdr> imox: das war schon immer der Weg für die Leute, die auf Nummer Sicher gegangen sind. Da wurde eine kritische Software nicht blind den distributoren überlassen - man hat immer die original-software genutzt, d.h. die Quellen und nur neu gebaut und auch da die entsprechenden updates nachgeführt -- ist natürlich etwas mehr arbeit als nur auf den "update-knopf" zu drücken ..
<imox> testdr: versteh nicht so recht was du meinst? Es gibt keine Graka Treiber für 12.02 für meine Clients. Sorry streiche das irgendwie. Dann sage mir bitte wie ich die alten sources nehmen soll? Wie schon erwähnt, es wurde schon versucht mir zu helfen. Bisher ohne Erfolg.
<imox> Was hat das mit update-knopf jetzt zu tun? 
<testdr> imox: du hoffst doch, dass ein nächstes update dein problem magisch löst ...
<imox> nein
<imox> Ich versuch irgendwie jetzt eine Lösung zu finden
<testdr> imox: du hast eine funktionierende plattform?
<imox> 13.04. ja
<imox> Ich möchte aber sehr sehr gerne auf 14.04
<testdr> imox: und warum nimmst Du die dann nicht? Und machst da notfalls die manuellen updates für die kritischen Teile ...
<testdr> imox: entscheide dich was du möchtest? -- Funktion oder eine Versionsnummer!
<imox> testdr: weil der connector 1.0.1 unter 14.04 nicht mehr läuft
<testdr> imox: merkst du nicht, dass du dich im kreis drehst?
<imox> testdr: ich glaub du verstehst die lage nicht ganz 
<imox> ich habe 13.04 wo der support ausgelaufen ist
<imox> testdr: anyways hast du eine idee für eine Lösung? 
<testdr> imox: ich hab schon vermurkste ibm-emulationen gesehen .. an seriellen terminals .. ich habe also Pferde kotzen gesehen (bzgl. Soft/Hardware) und es waren immer bestimmte Leute, die meinten .. das geht doch ganz einfach ... und ich brauch das neueste .. denn das ist das schönste und die funktion (bzw. wer damit arbeiten musste) war denen scheißegal ... und ich kann die leute echt nicht mehr höhren .. 
<Rochvellon> autsch, schon 2 befangenheitsdelikte im s21-prozess: http://www.kontextwochenzeitung.de/gesellschaft/173/aufpassen-auf-die-laterne-2335.html
<kubine> Title: KONTEXT:Wochenzeitung - Ausgabe 173 - "Aufpassen auf die Laterne!" (at www.kontextwochenzeitung.de)
<testdr> imox: Du hast eine (eigene Aussage von dir) funktionierende Version und dann hast du auch die Quellen ... also kannst Du tun damit was du willst ..
<imox> testdr: sag mal was isn mit dir los? nur weil du genervt bist musst du mich hier nicht anmachen. Es geht mir nicht um das schönste und neuste zu haben. 13.04 ist der support weg. Ich kann keine Quellen mehr update und nichts mehr installieren. Darum gehts mir 
<testdr> Rochvellon: offtopic-channel ist woanders ..
<Rochvellon> oh, sry
<imox> testdr: sone Leute wie du nerven mich die andere Leute anmachen und meinen alles zu Wissen und es nicht tun. 
<testdr> imox: nein -- du merkst nicht dass du dich im kreis bewegst -- und dann hilft es nicht wenn ich dir die tür aufhalte ...
<imox> testdr: alles klar
<imox> testdr: du kannst ja nicht mal erklären wo ich mich bitte im kreis drehe
<imox> testdr: kannst ja nicht mal normal mit leuten reden 
<testdr> imox: lol -- einfach:  Du hast was, das funktioniert. Du willst aber das neueste, und das funktioniert nicht so ganz. Und jetzt willst du unbedingt die Funktion vom alten im neuen und obwohl du auf die Quellen vom alten zugreifen kannst, verlangst Du, dass andere das für dich machen sollen ..
<imox> testdr: du raffst es nicht 13.04 funktioniert nicht 
<imox> und du kannst anscheind nicht lesen, weil ich bereits geschrieben habe das es mir nicht darum geht das NEUSTE zu haben. Es geht mir dadrum ein System zu haben was funktioniert und das tuts aktuell nicht.
<testdr> lmox: was -- 13.04 funktioniert auch nicht ... also dann wohl 12.04 auch nicht ... ?? rückst du mal damit raus wann es funktioniert hat?
<imox> testdr: vielleicht würdest du mal aufhören dich aufzuregen? 
<imox> danke
<imox> testdr: gibt kein grund leute anzuamchen 
<testdr> imox: du hast zuvor gesagt in 13.04 hätte es funktioniert und da sei der support weg .. und in 14.04 ginge es nicht ..
<imox> testdr: hab ich auch bereits erwähnt 12.04 hatte ich nie weil die clients keinen graka treiber hatten. hatte bisher nur 13.04 nichts anderes und da ist mein Problem das der Support ausgelaufen ist. Ich kann nichts mehr installieren kein update machen 
<imox> 14.04 habe ich getestet bevor ich da was update und da gehts nicht
<imox> ich suche nach einer Lösung um updaten zu KÖNNEN 
<testdr> imox: du willst also behaupten du kannst kein manuelles update machen? -- d.h. die Quellen selbst erstellen?
<imox> aktuell läuft da sauf 13.04 wie bereits x mal erwähnt
<bekks> Was für GRafikkarten haben die Clients?
<imox> intel gma 4500
<imox> ne sorry
<imox> moment ich schau mal nach
<testdr> ich wette die können garantiert framebuffer und wenn das keine 3d-spiele sein sollen .. dann ist das eigentlich egal ..
<bekks> Wenn das Via Chrome sind, können die nicht mal Grafik. :>
<imox> testdr: eh mytos oder wie der heisst der hat die gleiche dinger. Der hat gesagt, dass er es sehr lange probiert hat und die laufen unter 12.04 nicht
<imox> hmm find die dinger grad nicht im netz also das mianbaord steht aber nrigends welche GMA das ist 
<imox> cih glaub intel gma 3650 war das
<testdr> bekks: ich hab im keller noch ein vt320-terminal ... das kann auch keine übliche grafik, denn die tektronix akzeptieren die ja nicht 
<bekks> imox: Guck doch auf einem Client nach,.
<imox> bin grad nicht im laden bin zu hause
<imox> ja ist GMA 3650
<testdr> was? .. ein .. ?kassensystem...
<imox> ja
<imox> so zusagen ;) 
<testdr> mein gott -- warum brauchen die ein update? Brauchen die unbedingt internet-zugriff oder was?
<imox> testdr: könntest du bitte aufhören dich aufzuregen? wenn ich hier fragen stelle und sage ich habe 13.04 ist die antwort wird nicht supported
<imox> wenn ich irgend nen kleines packet installieren will muss ich das manuel downloaden 
<imox> ich raffs echt nicht normal werd ich hier angekackt das ich 13.04 habe und nu werd ich angemacht das ich VERSUCHE zu updaten
<imox> zumal der bug ja auch andere leut betrifft
<bekks> imox: Wann (tatsächlich ein Blick auf den Kalender) hast du denn 14.04 mit den Clients mal getestet?
<imox> gerade eben
<testdr> imox: dann musst du für eine Station ein deb-paket basteln .. und das kannst du bei den anderen einspielen ..
<bekks> imox: Welche Fehlermeldungen konkret gibt es?
<imox> bekks: moment ich such mal den bug eintrag 
<imox> testdr: verstehe nicht genau was du meinst? was für ein packet?
<imox> bekks: genau das ist der bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1276442
<kubine> Title: Bug #1276442 “libreoffice Mysql connector fails over network” : Bugs : “libreoffice” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> Und was hat das mit dem Grafikkartentreiber zu tun?
<imox> bekks: jemand schreib die Lösung sei wohl, dass man den 1.0.1 connecot nimmt das habe ich mehrmals versucht ich bekomme den nicht zjm laufen
<imox> bekks: achso war auf die graka bezogen. Man bekommt nur ne 600x800 Auflösung oder so aber mytos hat sich lange mit beschäftigt und der hat ja auch mehr ahnung als ich ;) also vertraue ich mal drauf das es eifach nicht geht
<bekks> Letzter Eintrag im Bug: I did a quick test, and the version from the website above made a connection.
<bekks> Damit sehe ich das Problem als gelöst an.
<imox> bekks: nein das ist der sdbc treiber 
<imox> nicht der native mysql treiber und genau den brauche ich 
<imox> sbdc und jdbc ist leider keine option 
<bekks> Dann zitierst du den falschen Bug.
<bekks> Oder sehe ich das falsch?
<imox> bekks: du siehst das falsch es geht um den nativen mysql connector und der letzte in dem eintrag hat einfach den sdbc treiber genommen
<bekks> Was kann denn der sdbc/jdbc nicht, was dedr native kann, was du zwingend und unausweichlich benötigst?
<imox> der kennt nur die sql syntax von der interne datenabnk was deutlich weniger im vergleich zu einer normalen sql datenbank ist. Und komishcerweise warum auch immer ist man mit dem jdbc und sdbc auf die Befehel eingeschränkt. 
<bekks> Der kann halt nur SQL und nicht mySQL. ;P
<imox> what ever reicht auf jedne fall nicht aus
<bekks> Das sehe ich ein wenig anders ;) Und warum genau kannst du nicht eine 1.0.1 benutzen?
<imox> weil ich den nicht installiert bekomme
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<testdr> bekks: mich würde mehr interessieren wie er die reinbekommt .. ahh ja .. da
<imox> wenn ich den installiere kommt ne fehlermeldung und der wird deaktiviert
<bekks> Und die Fehlermeldung sollen wir erraten? :)
<imox> testdr: die gibts als extension 
<imox> bekks: moment dann muss ich den mal schnell installieren 
<bekks> Du musst schon seh viel detailierter werden ;)
<testdr> imox: was nun .. quellen .. compilieren .. oder was?
<imox> bekks: ok sorry ich hab das ja alles schon lang und breit hier erklärt und alle fehlermeldung gepostet. dachte man erinenrt sich aber ok ich suchs raus
<imox> testdr: wovon redest du? 
<testdr> imox: die leute verstehen alle etwas anderes unter "installieren"
<bekks> imox: Ich merke mir keine Fehlermeldungen, schon gar nicht, wenn es nicht meine eigenen sind ;)
<bekks> imox: Dafür gibts Bugtracker. ;)
<imox> bekks: ja klar ;) ich suchs ja grad raus moment btite
<imox> hmm ich kann grad den alten connector nicht finden 
<bekks> Den brauchen wir für die Fehlermeldung :)
<imox> bekks: ich weis ich suche auch :;( :(
<imox> bekks: ich glaubs nicht ES GEHT 
<imox> JUHUUUUU ES GEHT
<imox> mit 32 bit gehts anscheind nicht hab hier zufälliger weise nen 64 bit genommen 
<imox> habs die ganze zeit mit 32 bit versucht
<imox> juhuuuuu
<imox> :)
<imox> ::)
<imox> :)
<imox> :)
<imox> sorry leute freunden spam :-P
<testdr> imox: na also .. das war mein Werk!! 
<imox> testdr: tzzzzzzz du hast mich nur angemacht :(
<imox> bekks: war sehr freundlich ;) 
<testdr> imox: und bekks war so freundlich und ist aufgesprungen ..
<imox> boaaaaa wie viel sutndne ich versucht habe die ***** hinzubekommen :( 
<testdr> imox: anmache machts manchmal .. auch wenns verkehrt ist ..
<imox> testdr: neeee jetzt mal im ernst. Es gibt wirklich gar nichts. Und vor allem warum? Was haben dir die leute getan? 
<imox> na egal will mich nicht länger rumstreiten 
<imox> es geht ich freu mich grad :D
<Rochvellon> lol
<imox> den schrott mit dem Kartenscanner hab ich auch erledigt. Ich hab einfach nen kleines tool in C geschrieben was die keys direkt an Java weitergibt :) 
<imox> versteh zwar immer noch nicht warum der komische desktop die zeiche so verkackt aber naja hab ja ne Lösung gefunden 
<imox> boaaa endlich funktioniert mal ALLES
<imox> :D
<imox> ik schmeiss ne runde wer also in berlin wohnt soll vorbei kommen ;) 
<matthias_> hi, was wird hier nützliches Programmiert?
<imox> ach kann niemand außer ich gebrauchen xD ich hab einen magnetkartenleser der sendet das eigelesen wie ein keyboard und die keys kommen in ubuntu und debian auf dem desktop falsch an. Und dafür hab ich mir halt nen mini tool geschrieben was die mir direkt an java weitergibt 
<sdx23> matthias_: hier ist ein Support- kein Entwickler-Kanal.
<imox> unter suse, windows mac etc. gehts
<imox> sdx23: ja sorry ;) habs doch nur erwähnt das es klappt 
<sdx23> imox: nicht an dich. matthias_ hatte nach programmiert werdenden Dingen gefragt.
<imox> sdx23: na jut ;) 
<matthias_> ah cooles Projekt, nein ich wollte hier nichts zum programmieren fragen, nur neugierig :)
<bekks> imox: D.h. jetzt machst du das Update auf 14.04?
<imox> bekks: ja
<imox> bekks: warum?
<bekks> Reine Neugier. Damit diese 13.04 Diskussion ein Ende nimmt ;)
<imox> bekks: hehe jaaaaa
<holymoly> hi ubuntu freunde
<holymoly> ich brauche hilfe zu scilab und latex
<holymoly> xlabel('$ \rightarrow $');
<holymoly> ich will hier noch einen string hinzufügen
<holymoly> wie zb 
<holymoly> a ='blabla'
<holymoly> und dann in die latex zeile einzetzen das funzt aber nicht
<holymoly> bzw ich weis nicht wie ich meine variable so in latex einbaue, dass sie angezeigt wird
<imox> kann ich von 32 bit auf 64 bit upgraden? 
<koegs> will man nicht
<koegs> theoretisch möglich, praktisch eher blödsinn
<holymoly> nein
<holymoly> geht nicht
<testdr> imox: nein -- nur neuinstallation
<imox> ok
<Rochvellon> imox: außer du willst alle pakete von hand austauschen
<imox> ;)
<imox> mein tool was ich in C geschrieben habe versuche ich gerade auf einem LTSP client local auszuführen da kommt nur cannot execute binary file: Exec format error  wie kann ich dass denn ausführen? 
<bekks> Kompilier es neu. Du versuchst ein 64bit Ding auf einem 32bit Client auszuführen.
<imox> bekks: ok danke jetzt kann ich das keyboard event nicht öffnen. das war bisher immer weil ich keine rechte hatte 
<BlackMage> imox: 32 Bit auf 64 Bit geht, aber 64 Bit auf 32 Bit _nicht_
<imox> ja ausführen klappt ja jetzt aber ich öffne halt das keyboard event meine frage ist wie ich das auf dem client mache? 
<imox> habs ja jetzt 32bit compiliert
<bekks> Was ist "das keyboard event"?
<imox>  /dev/input/by-path/platform-i8042-serio-0-event-kbd
<imox> bekks: http://pastebin.com/RNMRTfpP
<kubine> Title: #include #include #include #include < - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Und? :)
<imox> ja das geht leider auf dem client nicht ;( frag mich warum. Das war bisher immer wenn ich keine rechte hatte. oder das klappt irgendwie nicht weils nen client ist oder so keine ahnung :(
<imox> normal läuft das
<bekks> Dann prüfe ob es das Ding überhaupt gibt auf dem Client.
<imox> bekks: puhhh jetzt gehts. allerdings selbst wenn ich das als localapp ausführe werden nur die events vom server genommen :(
<imox> wie komm ich denn an das event von dem client ran? 
<imox> mir egal dann schließ ich den scheiss kartenleser eben direkt am server an und leg nen 10 meter usb kabel xD
<imox> ist mir jetzt langsam echt zu bunt hier
<imox> oder jemand noch ne idee?
<imox> so jetzt läufts schon mal auf dem cliebt
<imox> client
<imox> jetzt ist nur die frage wie ich das local auf dem desktop ausführen kann?
<imox> bekks: ne idee wie ich das local ausführen kann? 
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-25
<cyberpunkgothic> Ein Skript auf dieser Seite ist eventuell beschäftigt oder es antwortet nicht mehr. Sie können das Skript jetzt stoppen oder fortsetzen, um zu sehen, ob das Skript fertig wird.
<cyberpunkgothic> Skript: http://s.ytimg.com/yts/jsbin/www-embed-player-vfll53iyc/www-embed-player.js:89
<cyberpunkgothic> oh, falscher channel, sorry.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<holymoly> moin moin kennt sich jemand mit latex und scilab aus ?
<ppq> holymoly, stell am besten einfach deine frage
<ppq> dann wird sich das schon zeigen ;)
<holymoly> also ich habe eine funktion geschrieben mit dem namen label, um meine diagramm mit latex zu beschriften
<holymoly> diagramme mit latex zu beschriften
<holymoly> hier das konkrete beispielt
<holymoly> programm 1
<ppq> kommt gleich ein link oder wie läuft das :)
<holymoly> steht : label("Das ist der Verlauf einer Parabel","x-Achse",Y-achse")
<holymoly> sorry bin langsam
<holymoly> label ist der aufrauf an die geschriebene globale funktion
<ppq> jo, kein problem. pack am besten den quelltext in einen pastebin
<holymoly> http://pastebin.com/aGy1VjnP
<kubine> Title: function [] = label(titletext,xtext,ytext) // Anzeigemodus mode(0); // Wa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<holymoly> so der fehler liegt in xlabel und ylabel
<holymoly> ich kann den rechtspfeil in latex anzeigen
<holymoly> aber xtext ist ein variabler string
<holymoly> und das geht nicht
<holymoly> also ich will was ich aus meinem programm an die funktion übergebe im diagramm stehen haben
<ppq> probier mal stattdessen ylabel(xtext +'$ \rightarrow$','Interpreter','LaTex')
<ppq> warum auch immer du "xtest" als ylabel nimmst ^^
<ppq> bzw mit strcat irgendwie zusammenpappen
<holymoly> also ich denke mein problem ist rübergekommen ich probiere das aus
<holymoly> Warnung: Error in Property specification : bad argument specified
<holymoly> geht nicht
<holymoly> die diagramm werden geplottet
<holymoly> in xlabel und ylabel steht
<holymoly> hier für xlabel Zeitschritte k$ \rightarrow$
<holymoly> also der variable string wird angezeigt aber latex wird nicht ausgeführt
<holymoly> dann müssen wir latex bescheid sagen "xtext" bitte auch in latex
<holymoly> jungs ich habs
<holymoly> ylabel('$'+ytext+'$ \rightarrow$');
<holymoly> das war die lösung
<holymoly> HOLYMOLY
<holymoly> 5 stunden
<holymoly> leck mich am arsch ich habs :DDDDD
<holymoly> fast ich brauch noch ein spacezeichen in latex
<ppq> holymoly, huhm wozu braucht man das $ am anfang?
<holymoly> das schreibt den variablen string in latex
<ppq> ja, aber man muss das doch normalerweise mit $ wieder schließen. du hast ja jetzt drei mal $
<ppq> naja, schön dass es geht
<oldfaltenface> hi, wie kommt man aus dem modem-modus wieder in den datenträger-modus(umts stick, usb_modeswitsch)
<holymoly> ja es geht
<holymoly> man ich habe stundenlang am der scheisse gesehen
<holymoly> ich habe meine lösung
<oldfaltenface> ich sitze noch immer :(
<LetoThe2nd> holymoly: ist ja wieder gut mit der fäkalsprache, ok? ;)
<holymoly> ok, aber es is passend ^^
<oldfaltenface> win sieht ihn halt nicht mehr#
<dadrc> USB Modeswitch schaltet das eigentlich immer erst beim Einstecken um
<dadrc> Wenn das mit Windows nicht klappt, wüsste ich nicht, was USB Modeswitch damit zu tun haben könnte
<oldfaltenface> ja aber nicht mehr zurück
<oldfaltenface> bleibt immer im modem-mod
<dadrc> mir noch nicht untergekommen, sowas. normalerweise sind die nach dem abziehen wieder normal.
<dadrc> Was ist das denn für ein Stick?
<oldfaltenface> huawei e3531
<oldfaltenface> 12d1:14dc
<oldfaltenface> könnte am bulk im M flag liegen, bekomme aber keine infos im net
<oldfaltenface> eingesteckt wunderbar, abgezogen und win sieht in nich mehr
<oldfaltenface> @holymoly wie war denn deine lösung?
<oldfaltenface> bye cu
<Guest38675> Hallo. Ich habe gerade von Ubuntu 10.04 auf 12.04 geupdatet. Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre, habe ich Probleme mit der Grafikdarstellung. Alles flackert und ich habe 4 Mauszeiger. Unmöglich etwas zu lesen. Irgendeine Idee
<Guest38675> <towo^work> elang + echan
<k1l> naja, welche graka, welcher treiber?
<Guest38675> oh, bin absoluter Anfänger. Wie kriege ich das raus?
<k1l> "lshw -c video"
<Guest38675> also in der Wiederherstellungskonsole?
<oldfaltenface> livesystem vorhanden?
<Guest38675> Ja
<oldfaltenface> dann live starten und per console(bash) 
<Guest38675> okay moment.
<Guest38675> Shit muss ich erst besorgen. In der Wiederherstellungskonsole kann ich nix machen?
<oldfaltenface> ja is nix für anfänger
<David1977> Kann er die GUI nicht beenden (strg+F1) und so direkt zur textbasierten Oberfläche wechseln
<Fuchs> Ctrl+Alt+F1 beendet "die GUI" nicht
<David1977> Ja, du weißt aber, was ich meine, oder?
<Fuchs> Ja, deswegen korrigiere ich 
<David1977> ;)
<Guest38675> Also, wie die Gui beenden?
<David1977> Ignorier das mal
<Guest38675> Okay, ich komme aber gerade nicht an ein Live System.
<oldfaltenface> Ctrl+Alt+F2 könnte klappen
<David1977> Das meinte ich...dann verlässt du den Desktop und bekommst eine textbasiere Oberfläche, wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<oldfaltenface> jup
<David1977> Was ich mich nur frage...ist es denn sinnvoll von 10.04 auf 12.04 zu wechseln wo doch schon 14.04 als LTS draußen ist?
<Guest38675> okay, das hat geklappt, was muss ich bei login eingeben? Nicht das pw?
<Fuchs> zuerst den Nutzernamen
<Fuchs> dann enter, dann das Passwort
<Guest38675> danke
<David1977> erst denen Usernamen und dann das Passwort. Beim Passwort bekommst du aber keine Zeichen angezeigt
<David1977> einfach eingeben und dann auf Enter drücken
<Fuchs> dann entweder der Befehl von k1l oder, weil das vermutlich etwas viel rausspuckt, lspci | grep VGA 
<testdr> David1977: ja -- 14.04 hat deutlich größere Änderungen an der Oberfläche .. 
<Guest38675> okay
<Guest38675> bin root
<David1977> root?
<Guest38675> ja, brauche ich doch, oder nicht?
<oldfaltenface> egal#
<Guest38675> oaky
<David1977> ja...ist nicht so wichtig
<testdr> Guest38675: und? wo bleibt jetzt das: "lshw -c video"
<oldfaltenface> aber sinnvoller wäre echt gleich auf 14.04 zu gehen 
<David1977> wird 12.04 überhaupt noch mit updates versorgt?
<testdr> David1977: ja .. ist ein LTS
<David1977> ok
<Guest38675> 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter, SiS Version 10 
<Guest38675> display UNGEFORDERT
<David1977> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/SiS
<kubine> Title: SiS › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<David1977> da steht ein wenig was darüber
<Guest38675> Okay, ich schau`mal.
<David1977> so wie es in dem Wiki heißt gibt es dafür wohl keine Treiber für 14.04
<David1977> oder das wiki ist nicht aktuell
<Guest38675> Aha, heisst also ich muss eine alte Version benutzen?
<David1977> bis 12.10 unterstützt
<David1977> laut wiki
<David1977> stand febrtuar 2013
<Guest38675> Und nu? Kann man downgraden?
<oldfaltenface> wasn das fürn rechner?
<David1977> brauchst du nicht, wenn du 12.04 benutzt
<Guest38675> Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Mobile V5535
<David1977> ich habe den 5635 und auch da habe ich es unter 12.04 zum Laufen bekommen
<David1977> Frag mich aber nicht mehr wie :D
<Guest38675> :-D
<David1977> auf jeden Fall hatte mir die Seite geholfen
<testdr> Guest38675: lies bitte den link!! Da steht ein deutlicher Hinweise zum Download+Install  eines Treibers für die Graka-671
<Guest38675> Bin auf der Seite, den kompillierten Treiber holen?
<David1977> damit würde ich anfangen
<Guest38675> okay, melde mich später nochmal erstmal vielen dank
<testdr> Guest38675: schreib dir die einzelnen Schritte auf -- auch was du machst, damit man später Fehler finden kann ..
<Guest38675> danke euch. Werde ich tun
<Guest38675> so, ich habe mir den Treiber besorgt. Sorry aber wie mounte ich einen USB Stick?
<testdr> Guest38675: was? In der console als root?
<Guest38675> Ja
<oldfaltenface> wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<testdr> Guest38675: erst nachsehen ob er nicht schon automatische ge-mounted wurde mit:   mount
<oldfaltenface> mount -l
<Guest38675> habe ich gemacht aber wie komme ich auf den Stick
<oldfaltenface> wie bei dos "cd"
<Guest38675> ja, aber in welches Verzeichnis?
<testdr> Guest38675: wenn Du nur EINE (1) Festplatte hast, dann wird der usb-stick als /dev/sdb und die erste partition als /dev/sdb1 angesprochen
<Guest38675> ah, danke
<testdr> Guest38675: deshgalb sollst Du mit dem mount-Befehl nachsehen ob das ding nicht schon ge-mountet ist und wo
<oldfaltenface> da wo er hin gemounted is
<testdr> Guest38675: nur wenn er noch nicht ge-mounted ist -- und angenommen es ist /dev/sdb1, dann als root mouten mit:   mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt
<Guest38675> Ich komme irgendwie nicht weiter
<Guest38675> mount zeigt mir alles mögliche an zb /dev/sda5
<testdr> Guest38675: sda .. ist Deine erste Festplatte ..
<testdr> Guest38675: es gibt also keinen Eintrag auf     sdb? .. oder sdc?..
<David1977> testdr: meinst du, "pastebinit" würde helfen, damit ihr sehr was phase ist
<David1977> *seht
<Guest38675> nein
<testdr> David1977: kaum ... er sieht es oder sieht es nicht.. ---- also dann muss der mount-Befehl her!
<testdr> Guest38675: wie gesagt:    mount    /dev/sdb1    /mnt
<Gurkenhals> moin moin
<David1977> die Frage ist, ob er mit dem, was er sieht, was anfangen kann ;)
<testdr> Guest38675: und sagen was passiert
<Guest38675> genau, das kann ich glaube ich nicht.
<Gurkenhals> ich würde gerne meine ubuntu version updaten, aber ich bekomme die Meldung, dass nicht genug Speicher vorhanden ist
<Guest38675> mount warning: /etc/mtab is not writeable
<testdr> Gurkenhals: Speicher wo? ... Arbeitsspeicher ... Festplattenspeicher ..
<Gurkenhals> Speicher unter "/"
<testdr> Gurkenhals: das ist die Festplatte -- aufräumen .. prüfen was Du nicht brauchst ... ein:   df
<Gurkenhals> Frage: Wie kann ich überflüssige Dateien identifizieren? ODER Kann ich das Update auch irgendwie anders machen?
<testdr> Gurkenhals: im Terminal/console mach ein "df" .. und sieh Dir die Ausgabe an was frei ist ..
<David1977> Gurkenhals: hast du denn viele Bilder oder Videos auf dem Rechner?
<testdr> Gurkenhals: vielleicht auch der "Papierkorb" voll ... d.h. gelöschte Dateien, die nach dort gewandert sind und nicht endgültig gelöscht wurden ...
<Gurkenhals> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419397/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Guest38675: Du solltest das doch als root machen, den mount-befehl
<Gurkenhals> Papierkorb habe ich geleerte, Fotos und Bilder habe ich in /home/ was eine eigene partition ist
<David1977> Guest38675: versuch mal ein "sudo" vor den Befehl zu händen
<oldfaltenface> Gast38675: lsusb - was gibt der aus
<Gurkenhals> Habe auch nurnoch den aktuellen Kernel auf der Platte
<oldfaltenface> da müsste der stick auftauchen
<testdr> Gurkenhals: 2.5GB frei ... das sollte aber reichen ...
<testdr> Gurkenhals: willst Du vielleicht gar kein update .. sondern ein !! upgrade machen?
<Gurkenhals> testdr: eh ja, sorry, upgrade!
<testdr> arghghehegh
<David1977> lol
 * David1977 schaut zu, wie sich testdr die Haare rauft ;)
<Guest38675> Das Problem hat sich erledigt. Im Abgesicherten Grafikmodus gestartet. Und Fehler beheben. Danke für eure Hilfe.
<testdr> Guest38675: dann hast Du jetzt den VESA-Grafik-Treiber?
<Guest38675> Moment, muss ich mal schauen.
<testdr> Guest38675: wie auf der wiki-Seite steht, wenn das reicht mit der Auflösung, dann kannst Du auch mit dem leben .... nur eben höhere Auflösungen gehen vielleicht nicht -- aber da musst Du nachsehen was Dein Rechner wirklich kann
<David1977> testdr: der Rechner kann 1280*800, wenn ich richtig liege. Ich habe eine etwas neuere Version seines Laptops
<David1977> mehr geht damit nicht
<Gurkenhals> und im laufenden betrieb kann man mittels gparted keinen speicher verschieben
<Gurkenhals> geht das vielleicht mit der live-cd = installations-cd von 13.10 ??
<Guest38675> also bei 1024 x 768 ist schluss
<testdr> Gurkenhals: Du hast nur eine 11GB Partition als root-Partition -- das reicht dann nicht für ein Upgrade -- irgendwohin müssen die Daten ja --- ABer? warum machst Du nicht eine Neuinstallation auf diese Partition und dabei NICHT die home-Partition einhängen, sondern erst später wenn alles läuft
<Gurkenhals> Der Upgrade-Manager sagt mir: "Bitte geben Sie noch mindestens 555 M Speicherplatz auf dem Laufwerk »/« frei."
<testdr> Gurkenhals: Du kannst noch nachsehen ob alte Software pakete gespeichert wurden ... in /var/apt/cache .. (muss genauer nachsehen wo das ist)
<testdr> Gurkenhals: ls   /var/cache/apt/archives/
<oldfaltenface> Gast38675: forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/grafikkartentreiber-sis-771-671-fuer-ubuntu-12/
<testdr> Gurkenhals: wenn das voll ist .. die alten *.deb da löschen
<_moep_> testdr: apt-get clean geht da schneller
<David1977> oldfaltenface: er ist schon gegangen
<testdr> Gurkenhals: hattu _moep_ gelesen
<Gurkenhals> testdr: da ist nur "lock" und "partial" drin und beides nicht besonders groß
<oldfaltenface> nu jut ;)
<Gurkenhals> testdr: ja, das hatte ich schonmal gemacht und hat nicht mehr speicher gebracht
<testdr> Gurkenhals: wenn Du sonst nichts versteckt hast .. dann ist die alte Installation wohl so groß. Du kannst schaun ob Du pakete entfernen kannst .... z.B. openarena ist riesig .. und so was ... Spiele z.B...
<imox> ich brauch das package libqt3-mt-mysql für 14.04 aber scheints nicht mehr zu geben?
<Gurkenhals> testdr: hmmm ... ne, habe leider auch keine größeren spiele installiert
<testdr> Gurkenhals: .. dann deinstaller was anderes großes .. z.B. gimp .. gibt sowieso ein neues, d.h. neue version
<testdr> Gurkenhals: ein neueres office gibt es ja auch ... -- musst die dinger halt nach dem Upgrade nachinstallieren ..
<Gurkenhals> k, probiere mal die deinstallation von gimp und libreoffice
<emlvis> alte kernel versionen entfernen!
<Gurkenhals> hatte ich schon
<emlvis> baobab ausführen und schauen, wo die großen datenmengen liegen
<emlvis> !Festplattenbelegung#Baobab > Gurkenhals 
<emlvis> htt://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenbelegung#Baobab
<testdr> emlvis: er hat nur 11GB root-partition ... das ist halt knapp ... 
<emlvis> testdr, nur wenn das system proppe voll ist … normalerweise kommt man damit hin
<testdr> emlvis: ihm fehlen ja nur ca. 500MB für das UPGRADE .. (nicht update)
<k1l> apt-get autoremove und apt-get autoclean. dann gucken ob auch alle alten kernel header entfernt wurden
<Gurkenhals> k1l: alle kernel header hatte ich bereits enfernt
<emlvis> in synaptic kann man die installierten pakete auch sehr schön nach installationgröße sortieren
<k1l> also ruhig mal "dpkg -l |grep linux-"
<Gurkenhals> hatte jetzt einige programme deinstalliert und probiere es gerade noch einmal ... mal gucken ob es klappt oder was noch fehlt
<emlvis> Gurkenhals, wie deinstallierst du?
<Gurkenhals> argl --> Bitte geben Sie noch mindestens 442 M Speicherplatz auf dem Laufwerk »/« frei. 
<Gurkenhals> emlvis: über das software center
<Gurkenhals> kann man sich da die installierten programme auch der größe nach anzeigen lassen?
<emlvis> Gurkenhals, meiner erfahrung nach wirst du damit nicht weit kommen
<Gurkenhals> emlvis: vermute ich auch fast ... libreoffice und gimp haben nur 100 mb gebracht
<k1l> Gurkenhals: nopaste bitte mal meinen dpkg befehl
<Gurkenhals> 442 mb brauiche ich noch
<emlvis> das software center deinstalliert meines wissens nach auch nicht alle überflüssigen abhängigkeiten, und lässt gerne die *-data pakete größerer software installiert
<oldfaltenface> bit für bit :)
<emlvis> Gurkenhals, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<k1l> 10GB / sollten eigentlcih locker ausreichen, wenn man /home auf anderer partition hat
<Gurkenhals> k1l: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419402/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gurkenhals> k1l: ich hatte mich auch noch der empfehlung von ubuntuusers gerichtet .... aber nun scheint es doch nicht auszureichen
<k1l> ok, hast du "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean" mal gemacht?
<k1l> ist das /home seperat?
<Gurkenhals> k1l: ja home ist eine extra partition
<Gurkenhals> sudo apt-get autoremove hat noch mal 146 mb gebracht
<David1977> ja, /home ist auf ner anderen Partition.... http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419397/
<Gurkenhals> fehlen aber immer noch 300
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> Gurkenhals: hast Du irgendwelche großen Docs installiert ... z.B. das lilypond-doc ist über 800MB groß ..
<Gurkenhals> hätte ich das gewusst ... wäre es ja kein problem gewesen root 10-20 gb mehr speicher zu geben bei der installation
<k1l> uff, was hast du denn dann alles installiert..
<testdr> windows
<emlvis> ich sag ja, synaptics installieren, noch installationsgröße sortieren und aufräumen!
<oldfaltenface> zwack doch was von der home ab
<testdr> lol .. die ist laut seiner Übersicht auch fast randvoll ...
<Gurkenhals> oldfaltenface: hatte ich auch gedacht, aber das geht nicht im laufenden system
<Gurkenhals> testdr: wie kann ich das mit den DOCs nachschauen und ggf. deinstallieren?
<testdr> Gurkenhals: hast Du synaptic?
<emlvis> Gurkenhals, ich sag es jetzt zum letzen mal: SYNAPTIC INSTALLIEREN!!!!!
<Gurkenhals> ja
<Gurkenhals> geht los jetzt! ;-)
<k1l> dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -nr | less
<testdr> Gurkenhals: in den Einstellungen das Feld "Größe" hinzufügen, dann die installierten pakete nur anzeigen lassen und nach dem Feld sortieren lassen mit click auf den Titel
<k1l> ^ das zeigt die pakete nach ihrer größe. das was du davon nicht brauchst runterhauen
<testdr> ok --- das mit dpkg .. dürfte dann einfacher sein ..
<imox> wie kann ich denn  libqt3-mt unter 14.04 installieren? 
<k1l> !find libqt3-mt
<oldfaltenface> apt-get install?
<imox> das packet gibts nicht mehr
<kubine> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt3-mt&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<testdr> arme kubine ...
<imox> Sorry, your search gave no results
<emlvis> imox, libqt3-mt ist seit 13.04 nicht mehr in den paketquellen
<Gurkenhals> synaptic war die lösung! texlive ist extrem groß! mit DOC und schriften usw.
<emlvis> du kannst den quelltext herunterladen und hoffen, dass es noch kompatibel mit den abhängigkeiten in 14.04 ist
<emlvis> da es aber nicht mehr in den Paketquellen ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass dem nicht so ist!
<imox> und was mach ich jetzt? 
<imox> Ich muss den TuxShop installieren der braucht das
<oldfaltenface> siehe emlvis
<oldfaltenface> selber bau, versuch macht kluch
<imox> ist es leider nicht :( 
<oldfaltenface> vmware os. und ne älteres ubuntu
<imox> nein keine option
<imox> ist nen LTSP server mit clients
<imox> bekks: also doch kein 14.04 xD
<k1l> warum will man qt3? und warum braucht das tuxshop?
<testdr> k1l: ich glaube tuxshop macht seit 2012 nix mehr .. keine updates..
<imox> k1l: warum ist die erde rund? 
<k1l> ja das klingt nach genau der software die man installieren will
<imox> weil die kasse seit 10 jahren damit läuft
<imox> ?
<imox> warum will man ne kasse
<testdr> imox: und dann sind wir wieder an dem Punkt: warum braucht die "kasse" ein update
<imox> testdr: du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert -> naja manche verstehens einfach nicht
<oldfaltenface> da bleibt wohl nur 13.04
<k1l> soweit ich weiß ist das payware. eght dem typen auf den sack, dass er das fixt
<testdr> k1l: ja -- laut der seite .. sieht das nach "payware" aus .. 
<imox> k1l: ist es auch war auch nicht super billig
<imox> schreib den schon seit montaen an keine reaktion
<testdr> Ubuntu-12.04 ist eine LTS mit 5 (!) Jahren support ... - d.h. wärst Du bei der geblieben, dann hättest Du jetzt immer noch 2 Jahre Zeit .
<testdr> und normalerweise sollte es möglich sein diese Version auch heute noch zu installieren ... und dann hast Du Dein qt3 ...
<imox> testdr: alter du bist so krass in deiner welt das du nicht mal liest was andere leute schreiben. ich war NOCH NIE auf 12.04 wie sollte ich dabei bleiben wenn ich da NOCH NIE war?
<imox> testdr: und ich hab dir gestern schon XMAL gesagt dass es keine Graka Treiber für unsere clients für 12.04 gibt.
<testdr> imox: 12.04 ist mittlerweile bei offiziell: 12.04.4 .. und hast Du da schon mal nachgeschaut was da alles -zurück-implementiert wurde .. (von neueren versionen)?
<imox> nein
<testdr> imox: aha -- und wie nennt sich nun diese besondere Grafikeinheit? Chipsatz .. etc.
<imox> GMA 3650
<imox> Intel
<testdr> nachher funktioniert das ding noch mit vesa oder framebuffer ...
<JanH> moin, hab eine kleine Frage zum Umstieg auf eine neueres Ubuntu und schon stundenlang geggogelt + gelesen :-)
<JanH> Wie kann ich am einfachsten meine alte /etc auf das neue System bekommen?
<imox> copy paste :-P
<JanH> :-) den Kopiervorgang selbst meinte ich nicht
<testdr> NEIN!! Nicht kopieren!!
<JanH> neue etc auf die alte etc kopieren und dann in das neue System ersetzen?
<testdr> JanH: Du kannst ein Upgrade des alten systems mit der /etc machen, dabei wird aber nicht alles angepasst - nur das was im neuen auch funktioniert
<JanH> ich hatte es nicht als upgrade sondern als neuinstallation gemacht
<testdr> JanH: das geht nicht -- da gibt es Einstellungen die niemals zueinander passen und angepasst werden müssen ... 
<testdr> JanH: damit zerschießt Du Dir das ganze System ..
<JanH> also ... die alte etc durchsehen, und dann mit Sinn und Verstand schauen, was ich da manuell geändert hatte und das wiederum mit Sinn und Verstand in die neue etc übertragen?
<testdr> JanH: ja -- das ist der richtige Weg -- um was geht es denn da im einzelnen?
<JanH> z.B. hosts, passwd, shaddow, fstab, backup2l, ...
<JanH> Das waren gefühlt höchstens 20 Dateien
<testdr> JanH: passwd .. sind wohl User? Die müssen ja angelegt werden ... -- fstab wahrscheinlich hast Du extra partitionen eingehängt, da kannst Du das nachtragen ..
<JanH> Meine Frage hat sich im Grunde geklärt: Es gibt keinen automatischen Kopier-Weg ... ich muss leider händisch vorgehen
<testdr> imox: hast Du schon mal versucht einen neueren Kernel auf Ubuntu zu installieren?
<testdr> JanH: ja, da ändert sich zu viel von VErsion zu Version --- denk mal nur an die Art der Service/daemon-Starts .. etc. 
<imox> testdr: 12.04 und einen neueren kernel? 
<JanH> @testdr: Danke unsch schönen Tag noch
<testdr> imox: ja -- weil in den neueren Kernel ein default graka-Treiber drin ist für diese Intel-Karte .. 
<testdr> imox: und dann ändert sich an den libs, etc. nichts ...
<testdr> imox: d.h. du nimmst eine 12.04 .. und installierst einen Kernel etwa linux.3.2.13 (einer der die graka kann) statt dem linux.3.2.0 ... 
<imox> testdr: hmmm ok danke werd ich mal versuchen
<testdr> imox:vielleicht kannst Du sogar den ubuntu-12.04-kernel, die sourcen nehmen und nur den neueren Treiber (die sourcen) aus einem anderen einpassen ..
<imox> puhhh
<testdr> imox: man kann einen "generic linux kernel" installieren, der hat einen höhere Nummer-Version
<testdr> imox: wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann ist das für Ubuntu-12.04 ein signend-kernel der version 3.8.0
<testdr> imox: ubuntu-12.04 selbst hat den kernel mit ubuntu-patches der Version 3.2.0
<testdr> imox: wenn Du suchst, dann solltest Du Tipps finden: z.B. so was:  http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_12.04.2_LTS_Enablement_Stack_liefert_neuen_Kernel
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Enablement Stack liefert neuen Kernel – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<testdr> imox: und wenn ich das richtig verstehe - geht dann Ubuntu-12.04.4 mit dem Kernel von 13.10
<imox> testdr: hab mir jetzt einfach nach und nach die abhängigkeiten von 10,12 und 13 gezogen und installiert
<imox> jetzt läuftst :
<imox> :D
<testdr> imox: abwarten ..  die Freude war gestern ja auch schon groß ...
<imox> ja 
<imox> ja hab den tuxshop vergessen
<imox> aber mehr ists nicht das wars
<imox> aber ja irgndewas kann immer noch mal kommen xD
<detlef> Hallo, ich hätte gerne Thunderbird auf Deutsch. Habe, wie in der Ubuntu-Hilfe angegeben, tools->addons->languages->Deutsch language pack ->enable und bei Englisch disable geklickt, TB herunter und heraufgefahren, aber es blieb Englisch. Was habe ich vergessen?
<ppq> detlef, installier einfach das paket thunderbird-l10n-de, dann hast du immer das aktuelle language pack
<detlef> ppq: Mit dem Befehl   sudo apt-get install --yes firefox-l10n-de               bekomme ich den Fehler: Paket nicht gefunden.
<detlef> ppq: Fehler gefunden. Entschuldigung. Alles klar und danke!
<ppq> lol
<ladida> hallo, habe gerade lubuntu auf eine externe festplatte installiert und diese dann in einen alten pc eingebaut, beim login sagt mir lightdm jedes mal dass das passwort falsch ist, wenn ich die hdd per usb an meinen laptop anschließe funktioniert der login
<ladida> irgendwelche ideen? außer vertippen...
<testdr> ladida: gilt das auch beim Login auf der Console (die z.B. mit   ctrl+alt+F1 aus dem grafischen Bildschirm erreicht wird)?
<ladida> werds probiere...melde mich dann wieder
<testdr> ladida: wenn es nicht geht -- dann beim booten "shift" drücken damit das grub-menü kommt und dort den rescue-Mode auswählen und dem User explizit ein Kennwort verpassen ..
<testdr> ladida: und nimm am Anfang das "standard-kennwort" : 12345678      das kannst Du später immer noch ändern
<ladida> ja, per console gehts
<ladida> es funktioniert ja seltsamerweise auch auf einem anderen pc...
<testdr> ladida: dann ändere auf der console das kennwort zu einem einfachen Kennwort wie: 12345678
<testdr> ladida: wer weiß ob beim loginmanager irgendeine andere sprache/keyboard eingestellt ist ..
<testdr> ladida: Kennwort ändern mit dem Befehl:   passwd
<testdr> ladida: und dann mit ctrl+alt+F7 wieder in den grafischen Teil und dort probieren ..
<ladida> so, also 1. lightdm zeigt als sprachsatz de_DE an, wenn ich mich in der console anmelde ist die die umgebungsvariable LANG=de_AT.UTF-8, 2. lightdem verwendet trotzdem das englische tastatur-layout
<ladida> 3. trotz einfachem passwort und manueller eingabe des benutzernames kann ich mich nicht einloggen
<ladida> in lightdm
<ladida> werds mal mit locale-gen versuchen, villeicht ist da was durcheinander gekommen
<testdr> ladida: sag mal noch ob das die lubuntu 14.04 oder vielleicht die jetzt? 14.04.1 war
<ladida> lubuntu 14.04
<ladida> oke, konnte mich jetzt einloggen, das passwort wurde nicht übernommen
<ladida> hab sudo passwd statt passwd getippt...
<n4pp3l> hey wie kann ich "urxvt" einen befehl ausführen "ohne" das der mir das "Terminal-Fester" abzeigt?
<testdr> ladida: was .. mit dem neuen passwort .. oder mit dem alten?
<ladida> mit dem neuen
<ladida> passwort konnte ich mich einloggen
<testdr> ladida: das mit : 12345678
<ladida> ja
<ladida> werde mir mal die konfiguration von lightdm ansehen
<testdr> ladida: dann kontrolliere im grafischen Teil die Einstellungen und korrigiere die -- und teste erst dann die Änderung
<testdr> ladida: hattest Du bei der Installation Internet-Verbindung .. oder war das ohne Internet?
<ladida> sorry testdr, muss hin und herlaufen...deswegen dauerts etwas
<ladida> nein, ich hatte kein internet angeschlossen
<testdr> ladida: dann fehlen normalerweise einige sprach-pakete - weil die nur bei Internetanschluss bei der Installation nachgeladen werden ... --- das hab ich noch nicht mit lubuntu ausprobiert ...
<ladida> habe schon die spracheinstellungen installiert
<ladida> *sprachpakete
<ladida> werde mal versuchen die LANG variable in /etc/environment festzulegen
<testdr> ladida:  hab mal bei meinem Testsystem nachgesehen - das lubuntu-14.04 hat bei mir in den Konfigurationseinstellungen überall Deutsch, d.h. Tastatur und Sprache -- auch in der Auswahl vom Lightdm-login - und locale gibt an: LANG=de_DE.UTF-8     also, alles wie erwartet ... wie kommst Du denn auf "at" ... Österreich .. eine spezielle Tastatur am Installationssystem ..?
<ladida> naja, ich bin aus österreich^^...allerdings habe ich beim installieren die voreinstellungen genommen
<ladida> das müsste dann ja eigentlich de_DE sein
<testdr> ladida: d.h. Du hast nicht beim Installbildschirm die richtig Sprache und Tastatur gewählt? .. schon beim booten der ISO-Version?
<ladida> beim booten habe ich deutsch ausgewählt und an den spracheinstellungen ansonsten nichts geändert
<testdr> ladida: nach dem booten kommt aber bei der installation nochmal eine Sprachabfrage ..
<ladida> da hab ich die einstellung auf deutsch (nicht deutsch(österreich)) gelassen
<ladida> deswegen wundere ich mich auch übers de_AT
<testdr> ladida: gibt es da extra Tastaturen -- d.h. irgendwas mit Hardware-Kennung? --- usb-keyboard ..?
<testdr> ladida: Du könntest noch in den logfiles nachschauen ob da was dazu steht -- bevor die irgendwann überschrieben (weg-rotiert) werden ..
<ladida> werd mal nachschaun, die /etc/loacale* durchforsten, aber davor noch was essen, melde mich später wieder
<ladida> auf jeden fall danke fürs helfen bis jetzt :)
<w3gi> hallo
<w3gi> ich hab einen i3 prozessor... welches ISO soll ich verwenden?
<w3gi> amd64 oder i386?
<bekks> amd64.
<w3gi> ok war nur verwirrt weil da dezidiert amd64 steht und nicht nur 64bit :D
<bekks> amd64 ist 64bit.
<w3gi> klar ... 
<w3gi> nur dacht ich mir AMD != INTEL :D
<w3gi> danke, download rennt
<bekks> Intel hat die 64Bit-Technologie von AMD lizenziert, daher der Name. :)
<Rochvellon> und i386 ist auf die anfänge der cpu-architektur zurück zu führen und steht für 32-bit
<oktay> intel hat doch emt64 oder
<oktay> ist es  etwas anderes?
<bekks> Das ist was anderes :)
<oktay> oder ia-64
<bekks> ia64 ist noch was anderes ;)
<tioan> abend
<tioan> nutz jemand von euch lxc und weis wie man --bdev=lvm als default für lxc-create setzen kann
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-26
<mrkramps> tioan, bash aliases?
<tioan> hab ich bereits aber ne echte config lösung wäre mir lieber
<mrkramps> eine config kann man scheinbar nur dierekt als parameter übergeben
<mrkramps> ah, gelogen!
<mrkramps> https://qa.linuxcontainers.org/master/current/doc/man/lxc.conf.5.html
<kubine> Title: Man page of lxc.conf (at qa.linuxcontainers.org)
<mrkramps> also:$ man lxc.conf
<tioan> auch dirt kann man aber nicht lvm als backend eintragen
<tioan> alles schon probiert
<mrkramps> tioan, tut mir leid, dann bin ich überfragt
<tioan> nicht schlimm
<PBeck> hi. ich habe gerade seit längerer zeit mal wieder gajim unter ubuntu 14.04 mit unity gestartet und im systray wird kein icon angezeigt - früher ging das mal wenn man in einer whitelist auf all setzte - wurde das entfernt (finde derzeit nur ppas zur installation)
<oldfaltenface> PBeck: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217458
<PBeck> oldfaltenface: jo genau wie befürchtet - wunderbar, dass eine funktionierende und einfache lösung entfernt wurde
<PBeck> danke oldfaltenface 
<oldfaltenface> ;)
<PBeck> mal ein bisschen einlesen in die thematik. dropbox hat ja auch ein icon.
<xbug> guten tag :)
<xbug> ich habe ein problem mit dem editor gedit. folgendes: immer wenn ich einstellungen vorgenommen habe (tabulatorbreite, zeile hervorheben, etc.) bleiben diese nur so lange gespeichert bis ich einen neustart mache. kann sich das jemand erklären?
<testdr> xbug: check mal die Zugriffsrechte vom gedit config ... in Deinem User-home ... ~/gconf/apps/gedit.....
<testdr> xbuf: da fehlt ein Punkt .. ist ein Punkt-Verzeichnis das:     .gconf/apps/gedit-2 ...
<testdr> xbug:  s/f/g/
<xbug> der ordner gehört "root". gehört das so?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> das passiert wenn man mit sudo rumfummelt
<testdr> xbug: nein, wenn er root gehört, dann kannst Du als User auchnicht  die Einstellungen abspeichern ..
<xbug> klingt logisch. kann ich den ordner wieder auf mich "überschreiben"?
<testdr> xbug: chown -rv    xbug ./gconf/apps/gedit-2
<testdr> xbug: achte auf die kaum sichtbaren Leerzeichen
<PBeck> hum nichtstun bedeutet bei dem netbook 50-80 % auslastung
<PBeck> bischen malware wieder drauf
<testdr> xbug: und der Befehl muss als "sudo" abgesetzt werden ... braucht root-rechte
<PBeck> +s
<testdr> PBeck: top .. etc. prozeßliste .. welcher prozess, welches programm ...
<xbug> ok hat funktioniert testdr :-) dann werde ich mal mein glück mit einem neustart versuchen
<PBeck> testdr: oh mist, falscher channel :) 
<testdr> PBeck: aha -- Überlastung der main-cpu .. 
<Yoshimo> ich hab hier ein .patch file aus einem git repository  , git apply auf meiner Kopie schlägt fehl und sagt das 2 Dateien nicht gefunden wurden und auch unter Windows bekomme ich mit TortoiseGit einen Fehler mit dem Vermerk auf revspec nicht gefunden. Was könnte ich tun um nicht alle Änderungen per Hand machen zu müssen?
<stackj> Hi. Wie kann man ein Programm starten ohne Terminal-Output zu erhalten? Ich habe eine Desktop-Datei für Telegram angelegt, darin muss ich den auszuführenden Befehl angeben. Einfach nur "/opt/Telegram/Telegram" führt leider dazu, dass sich auch ein Terminal öffnet, dass dann irgendwelche Outputs von Telegram zeigt (die GUI von Telegram wird parallel gestartet).
<stackj> Ich möchte, dass es sich genauso verhält, als würde ich einen Doppelklick machen.
<Rochvellon> stackj: schau mal in den optionen für den starter, ob du da eine option "in terminal ausführen" findest
<stackj> Rochvellon, ich habe den Starter selbst angelegt (also das Desktop-Icon). So eine Option gibt es nicht.
<stackj> Ich will auch nicht, dass es im Terminal ausgeführt wird. Das Programm soll einfach starten, ohne zeitgleich ein Terminal zu öffnen.
<stackj> Rochvellon, will quasi einen Doppelklick auf eine Datei simulieren.
<bongleger> stackj: was passiert, wenn du die ausgabe nach /dev/null umleitest?
<bongleger> mit > /dev/null bzw. 2> /dev/null fuer die fehler
<stackj> bongleger, das Gleiche. Öffnet sich trotzdem parallel ein Terminal-Fenster.
<bongleger> hmmm... ok
<Rochvellon> stackj: auf die schnelle habe ich für die starterleiste in unity folgendes gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/Quicklists und darein ein 'Terminal=false' reinschreiben. dann sollte das terminal nicht geöffnet werden
<kubine> Title: Quicklists › .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stackj> Rochvellon, ah, ich Depp!
<stackj> Rochvellon, danke. Ich hatte das Desktop-File von vim-note.desktop kopiert. Und da steht natürlich Terminal=true drin.
<Rochvellon> hehe
<mrkramps> kann man die bildausgabe des Xservers so verkleiner, dass er bspw ein 800x600 Bild auf einem 1024x768 Monitor ausgibt, ohne die auflösung zu änder?
#ubuntu-de 2014-07-27
<mrkramps> ha, geht tatsächlich, wenn vom Ausgabegerät unterstützt!
<stackj> Guten Morgen. Lässt sich folgender Fehler bei euch reproduzieren? Google Chrome öffnen, Adressleiste fokussieren, mit Shortcut Bildschirm sperren (Windows-Taste + l), drauflostippen - Effekt: Eingabe erfolgt nicht ins Passwortfeld, sondern im Hintergrund in die Chrome-Adressleiste. Erst nach dem ich z. B. einmal auf das Zahnrad-Icon oben rechts geklickt habe und anschließend wieder das Passwort-Feld fokussiere, kann ich mein PW eingebe
<stackj> n.
<stackj> Alternativ könnt ihr es auch mit dem Suchschlitz von www.google.de versuchen.
<stackj> Mit anderen Programmen funktioniert das offenbar nicht (habe es nur mit Gedit probiert).
<Holgi> Guten Morgen! Bin neu in Ubuntu. Wenn ich in Thunderbird das Addon "folderpane" einstellen möchte, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: XML-Verarbeitungsfehler: Nicht definierte Entität Adresse: chrome://folderpane/content/folderpanePref.xul Zeile Nr. 263, Spalte 19:                  <menuitem label="&filemessageschoosethis.label;" ------------------^. Was nun?
<Holgi> Habe bereits das Addon de- und neu installiert, genauso das gesamte thunderbird.
<Holgi> Beim Neuinstallieren erkennt thunderbird offenbar die alten Einstellungen. Denke, es wäre gut, diese mal zu löschen. Wie geht das?
<sdx23> Holgi: ./mozilla/thunderbird verschieben
<srtu> kurze frage: hab als user keine schreibrechte auf meinen USB stick mehr, stick ist in fat32 formatiert, chmod 777 auf /media/usbstick hat auch nix gebracht, neu formatiert hab ich das ding auch noch erfolglos, irgendweche ideen?
<Loetmichel> tonne, neu
<Loetmichel> hast du ein windows? dann probiere mal das HP flashdisk format tool. wenn das nicht hilft: wegwerfen.
<testdr> srtu: Schreibrechte auch nicht per sudo?
<Loetmichel> dann hat der chip einen schaden
<srtu> doch per sudo kein problem
<srtu> desswegen kein hardware problem
<testdr> srtu: welches ubuntu ..
<testdr> srtu: bin einige Minuten afk ... es klingelt ..
<Holgi> sdx23: Bin Anfänger: Was heißt verschieben, was soll ich tun?
<jokrebel_> Holgi: Umbenennen reicht auch
<jokrebel_> Holgi: Natürlich bei abgeschaltetem Thunderbird. Dann wird beim Programmstart ein neues angelegt.
<Holgi> jokrebel: Danke für Deine Antwort, aber ich weiß nicht, was und wie ich umbenennen soll.
<jokrebel_> Holgi: Du hast in Deinem /home/deinuser ein Verzeichnis .mozilla da ist dann ein Verzeichnis thunderbird drin. Das in thunderbirdOLD umbennen.
<jokrebel_> Holgi: Durch das umbennen (anstatt zu löschen) hast Du die Möglichkeit an die alten Sachen nochmal ranzukommen falls nötig.
<Holgi> jokrebel: persönlicher Ordner->Dateisystem->Home->meinuser-> ???? Hier finde ich kein .mozilla
<bekks> ctrl+h drücken
<bekks> Dann taucht es auf
<Holgi> bekks: Danke. . mozilla ist da, enthält aber nur zwei Ordner "extensions" und "firefox". Thunderbird ist nicht da.
<Holgi> bekks: Entschuldigung, doch da, nur ein Ordner höher.
<koegs> üblicherweise ist das auch ~/.thunderbird
<oldfaltenface>  /msg NickServ register 42istMarBue byte_eater@gmx.de
<Holgi> bekks: habe thunderbird umbenannt, neu gestartet, es gibt jetzt einen neuen thunderbird-Ordner neben dem thunderbirdold, aber das Problem ist immer noch da: das Addon folderplane liefert obige Fehlermeldung
<bekks> Holgi: Ich verwende kein Thunderbird mehr seit Jahren. Ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen.
<cdb23ax> hallo, ich habe ein problem mit 2 gre tunnel auf 2 ubuntu servern. ich möchte gerne auf gre endpunkt 2 traffic shaping einrichten, dazu habe ich das script vom lartc genommen und auf eth0 gelegt. Das QoS funktioniert zwar aber auf Gre Endpunkt 1 also bei mir im Office wird ebenfalls der Upstream beeinflusst der Downstream bleibt aber gänzlich unbeeinflusst
<Holgi> bekks:  Ich habe nur thunderbird neu gestartet. Hätte ich den Rechner herunterfahren sollen?
<cdb23ax> ich wollte es genau umgekehrt, sodass der downstream beim file backup gedrosselt wird und nicht mein upstream
<bekks> Holgi: Ich verwende kein Thunderbird mehr seit Jahren. Ich kann Dir da leider nicht helfen.
<Holgi> bekks: trotzdem Danke. Einen schönen Sonntag!
<cdb23ax> das komische dran. ich aktiviere nat (network address translation) am gre endpunkt 2 und am endpunkt1 wird wie gewollt der Downstream gedrosselt und der Upstream bleibt unangetastet
<cdb23ax> ich will aber meine öffentlichen wan ips behalten und somit ist diese lösung für mich nicht umsetzbar
<passt> guten morgen
<passt> Was muss ich beachten, um mit einem USB Stick ein Ubuntu Livesystem auf einem Notebook mit UEFI Bios zu starten?
<bekks> Du musst beachten, dass du von USB bootest.
<Loetmichel> und ohne secure boot
<oldfaltenface> lol
<pog> gibt es neben "persistent" keinen Ansatz ein Minimum an Config-Datein nachzuladan? manchmal ist die Touchpad einstellung muehsam, oder je nach Computer anderes.
<pog> (ich rede von live bootables)
<pog> keyboard settings kann man ja z.B. als Optons mitgeben.
<passt> ok, danke
<passt> (hat ein bisken gedauert, habe noch einen passenden artikel gelesen)
<pog> passt: man kann dann von der laufenden Installation sehen, ob er ueber UEFI oder legacy gebootet wurde. Je nach dem ist das wichtig, wenn Du installieren moechstest. Bein einer Maschine hab ich das Problem, dass nur etweder URFI boot oder Bios-boot angezeigt wird, nicht grad praktisch, wenn man Bios jedes mal aendern muss, um win oder linux zu starten
<passt> es geht nur um booten eines livesystems zur  datenrettung , keine installation nötig
<pog> bin immer noch am rausfinden, welches Kriterium eine "normale" usb-Disk UEFI bootfaehig macht (muss wohl mal eines der Ubuntu bootables anschauen, wie das installiert ist.
<bekks> pog: Dann hast du aber falsch installiert ;)
<pog> passt: dann ist wichtig, dass es bootet
<testdr> srtu: mittlerweile usb-stick-problem gelöst?
<pog> ja beeks, auf einem Rechner spielt es keine Rolle, linux wird legacy gebootet und Win8.1 uefi. aber auf dem anderen Rechner, geht das leider so nicht. aber deswegen hab ich den "Fehler" bemerkt.
<bekks> Dann hast du falsch installiert. Man kann Ubuntu auch mit UEFI installieren.
<pog> bekks: eben man kann nur  UEFI installieren, wenn das boot-Medium uefi gebootet wurde. (allenfalls kann man mit fix-mbr und so tools das korrigieren)
<pog> ja, genau, mit korrekten uefi bootable
<bekks> Du kannst einen USB Stick auch per UEFI booten.
<bekks> Es ändert sich nichts an dem bisher gesagten :)
<pog> ich hab ein eigen hergestellter Stick verwendet, mit iso's und einem Grub, und das ist bis anhin nohc nicht uefi bootable..
<pog> aber ich weiss, es gibt ubuntu images, die die uefi-bootables erzeugen.
<pog> das ist im übrigen noch eine sehr ausfuehrliche Beschreibung ueber UEFI http://www.rodsbooks.com/efi-bootloaders/index.html 
<kubine> Title: Managing EFI Boot Loaders for Linux (at www.rodsbooks.com)
<pog> ich fand aber nicht die Antwort zur konkreten Frage, ob man einen FAT32 USB-Stick mit linux-Isos noch UEFI booten kann.
<pog> weil die esd selbst FAT ist, koennte es natuerlich machbar sein.
<bekks> Einstecken, booten, gucken ob es geht? :)
<pog> bootet halt zuer Zeit eben nicht uefi. 
<bekks> Womit die Frage dann doch beantwortet ist ;)
<pog> ev braucht es nur einen bootmanager eintrag am korrekten Ort, UEFI kann ja, im Gegensatz zu BIOS auf dem Disk lesen gehen.
<oldfaltenface> guck euch mal ctlinux an(aktuelle ausgabe) ;)
<pog> nicht unbedingt, UEFI bootet ganz anderes als BIOS der einen MBR-Eintrag verlangt
<pog> fuer den Linux-Benutzer reicht es eigentlich, wenn im BIOS-Mode gestartet wird, zumal er ab GPT booten kann und mehr als 2TB lesen. Nur das nebeneinander mit Win verlangt je nach dem zwingend UEFI
<axd> Tag auch. Sagt mal kann mir wer von euch eine passende Anleitung für Ubuntu neben win 8.1 installation geben? (habe schon etliche gefunden, aber bisher nur lauware xp damit gemacht) 
<oldfaltenface> mit UEFI o. ohne
<axd> leider mit ;/
<Levsky> das ist ein gutes thema
<oldfaltenface> auuuuu.... ;) viel glück
<Levsky> ich brauch auch so eine anleitung mit uefi
<axd> ;( 
<testdr> also ich weigere .. mich 
<axd> Kennt ihr denn ansonsten eine distri die aktuell UEFI unterstützt? (habe gehört bzw. gelesen Kali soll das können, aber k.a ob das real ist )
<oldfaltenface> alle goßen distris haben da probs mit und wenn dann noch nen raid dann :(((
<Guest8392> ich hab einfach secure boot deaktiviert und dann gehts
<oldfaltenface> ;)
<Guest8392> aber uefi ist die dümmste Erfindung, seit dem internet explorer
<axd> naja, dann fange ich mal an mein sys zu zerstören ;) - Danke für den Hinweis Guest. (Mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig :()
<Guest8392> es gibt auch einige geräte die haben uefi + mbr
<axd> Was hältst du von dem Tut? :  itsfoss.com/disable-uefi-secure-boot-in-windows-8/
<Guest8392> step 5 ist der 1. wichtige schritt xD
<Guest8392> das alles davor kannst du dir sparen wenn du den key fürs uefi findest
<Guest8392> bei mir F2
<axd> ja, bei mir auch. 
<Guest8392> na dann is doch alles klar ;-)
<axd> Naja, dann mal schauen was sich so gibt. (Win 8.1 ist so ein grausames Sys -.-') / Danke für den Tipp btw ^
<axd> Mal was anderes, hat wer von euch schon mal die Distri Peppermint Os ausprobiert?
<Guest8392> ja
<axd> Und Meinung? 
<Guest8392> wenn ich mich ricchtig erinnere war das die die versucht webapps über chromium ins system einzubinden
<Guest8392> nicht meins!
<Guest8392> hast du kein internet kannst du ncihts machen ... aka google style
<axd> hehe ^^ 
<Guest8392> axd hast du win8.1 auf lapi oder tablet oder standpc?
 * oldfaltenface liegt am boden
<Guest8392> schön
<axd> ^^
<oldfaltenface> push()
<jokrebel_> !ot > oldfaltenface axd Guest8392 
<kubine> oldfaltenface axd Guest8392: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<stago> Hallo!
<stago> Kennt sich von euch jemand aus bezüglich der Verschlüsselung des filesystems?
<Guest8392> ecryptfs
<stago> Bzw im Konkreten fall: Ich möchte eine Owncloud aufsetzen. Jetzt hätte ich gerne gewusst ob wenn meine Festplatte physisch gestholen wird, diese Daten verschlüsselt sind oder nicht...
<stago> Auf meinen Clients setze ich Festplattenverschlüsselung ein. Nur auf einen Server ist das denke ich sehr umständlich bei einen remote Neustart...
<k1l> also standardmässig ist es nicht verschlüsselt.und wie das dein server hoster macht ist nochmal eine ganz andere geschichte
<stago> Oh vergessen dazuzusagen.. Hab meinen eigenen Server.
<stago> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, welche Vorgehensweise ich für diese Verschlüsselung wählen könnte?
<koegs> owncloud bietet auch ein encryption plugin
<Rochvellon> oder du richtest dir auf deiner platte einen verschlüsselten ordner ein, der mit OC synchroniert wird
<stago> @koegs Ja mit dem hab ich schon experementiert. Leider keine Dateinamenverschlüsselung. Außerdem muss ich erst testen, ob die wiederherstellung auf einem externen system auch funktioniert. Möcht mich nämlich nicht selbst von meinen Daten aussperren
<Rochvellon> also zusätzlich zur bestehenden festplattenverschlüsselung
<koegs> und sowas gibt es auch: http://blog.nguyenvq.com/blog/2011/09/13/remote-unlocking-luks-encrypted-lvm-using-dropbear-ssh-in-ubuntu/
<kubine> Title: Remote unlocking LUKS encrypted LVM using Dropbear SSH in Ubuntu (at blog.nguyenvq.com)
<koegs> da gab es dieses oder letztes jahr auch nen deutschen blog-eintrag zu, den ich aber grad auf die schnelle nicht finde
<stago> @Rochvellon Naja Festplattenverschlüsselung hab ich nicht weil wohl auf Server problematisch. Wie meinst du das mit Verschlüsselten Ordner. MIt ENCFS?
<stago> @koegs Danke für den Link, schau ich mir gleich mal an was das ist
<koegs> http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Voll-verschl%C3%BCsseltes-System_via_SSH_freischalten <- der linkt auch auf das ubuntuusers wiki
<kubine> Title: Voll-verschlüsseltes-System via SSH freischalten – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<Rochvellon> stago: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dropbox unter 'Daten verschlüsselt speichern'
<kubine> Title: Dropbox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<axd> Mal eine Frage, hat wer von euch eine Ahnung wie ich (nebst kali) z.B. Ubuntu (in abgespeckter Version) auf einem Android Phone emulieren kann?
<stago> @koegs Cool Danke, ich glaub das ist ein guter Lösungsansatz.
<stago> @Rochvellon TC ist für inkrementelle Backups eher unkonfortabel. Und ENCFS muss ich wohl auf den Web-Zugang verzichten..
<Rochvellon> das ist wohl war
<stago> Aber ich deke wenn ich die Festplatte verschlüssle, sollte das eigentlich ausreichen? Oder würdet Ihr zusätzlich auch noch die Ordner verschlüsseln?
<stago> Bzw. kann ich die Daten Lokal mit EncFS verschlüsseln und OC schafft es diese im Web Interface zu entschlüsseln?
<koegs> wenn du die daten public per webinterface anbietest, bist du immer von der sicherheit des webinterfaces abhängig
<stago> Gut ich hoffe halt das die sicherheit mehr oder weniger bei oc gegeben ist. Oder kennt jemand anzeichen das man dies bezweifeln sollte?
<stago> Aber grundsätzlcih. Welche möglichkeiten hab ich zur verschlüsselung. Das sind Festplattenverschüsselung, EncFS, TrueCrypt und ggf Encryption Apps in OC selbst... Kennt ihr noch andere möglichkeiten?
<koegs> das kann niemand 100%ig sagen, es kommt auf deinen sicherheitsanspruch an, wenn du aber schon über festplatten-verschlüsselung nachdenkst, solltest du auch über client-seitige verschlüsselung VOR dem upload nachdenken
<stago> Ach ja und danke einstweilen für die freundliche unterstützung!
<axd> TrueCrypt ist "problematisch" - aktuell jedenfalls. Da der Support ja eingestellt worden ist. 
<Rochvellon> wenn du wirklich sicher gehen willst, solltest du den code von oc analysieren
<koegs> und da das inzwischen nur noch wenig mit Ubuntu zu tun hat, wäre #ubuntu-de-offtopic eine gute plattform für diskussionen :)
<Guest8392> Trucrypt ist nur noch eine urzzeitige lösung
<testdr> pgp fehlt in der Aufzählung, damit lassen sich auch container anlegen .. 
<axd> Die Sicherheit eines Systems hängt schlussendlich von dem Nutzer_innen ab bzw deren Kreativität. ^^ 
<axd> Aber koegs hat recht :D 
<stago> oh sorry, hab wohl die Kanalregeln nicht aufmerksam geleesen :)
<mac_de> Hallo zusammen
<axd> hallo mac_de
<krautguy> Hallo :-) Ich habe folgendes: ich habe mit LUKS/cryptsetup einen USB-Stick verschlüsselt. Nun kann ich nach dem sehr komfortablen einbinden im dateimanager und entschlüsseln aber keine Dateien raufkopieren. Fehlende Rechte. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<jokrebel_> krautguy: Ohne mich mit Verschlüsselung auszukennen. Aber auch da sollte man schreibrecht für sowas vermutlich haben müssen.
<jokrebel_> krautguy: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<krautguy> so in der art stelle ich mir die lösung auch vor. Ich weiss nur nich genau wie. Ich hab den Stick nach der Anleitung im LUKS-Artikel von ubuntuusers erstellt aber da steht nirgends das ich nach dem einbinden kein schreibrecht habe :-)
<dreamon> Habe gestern bei einem 12.04 auf 14.04 update gemacht. Login kommt noch .. dann heißt es. "System program problem detected-do you want to report" mache ich report .. verschwindet fenster. Aber es kommen keine Panel oder sonst was nur Hintergrundbild
<krautguy> ich habe bei fast jedem versionsupgrade probleme und sichere daher immer vorher meine daten und installiere einfach komplett neu.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Kommst mit Strg+Alt+F2 auf ein Terminal?
<dreamon> krautguy, ja, aber war bei mir eigentlich stets lösbar
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ja das geht
 * jokrebel_ hatte schon viele Distributions-upgrades erfolgreich durchgezogen.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Dann mach doch dort als erstes mal ein apt-get update und ein dist-upgrade
<dreamon> jokrebel_, das ist durchgelaufen.. gab nichts mehr nachzuinstallieren.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Waren da vorher irgendwelche exotischen Grafiktreiber in Spiel? Was ist es für Grafikkarte? Welcher Treiber ist jetzt aktiv?
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Nicht das ich wüßte.. ist so ne doofe hybrid drin. aus intel und nvidia
<dreamon> Welche aktiv ist .. wie bekomm ich das raus? ist Notebook von einem Bekannten
<jokrebel_> also ja, vielleicht? 
<dreamon> Vielleicht ja. Aber wie gesagt Hintergrundbild und Maus ist ganz normal da.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Fürs erste würd ich mal lspci (oder lsusb) befragen
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Das lässt mich vermuten, dass Du die NVidia mit dem falschen Treiber betreibst (*Glaskugel polier*)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Nvidia GT520MX, und VGA Intel Corp. 2nd Generation - wie gesagt hybrid zeug.
<jokrebel_> warscheinlich sind die Icons und das Panel sogar da, nur siehst Du davon nichts.
<dreamon> kann man den fehler nicht irgendwie auslesen.. dann würde man vielleicht mehr wissen.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Nun ja der Problembericht den Du vorhin angesprochen hast sollte in ... moment
<mrkramps> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC?highlight=unity%20reset#Startmenue-und-Panel-werden-nicht-angezeigt-ab-Ubuntu-12-10
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> dreamon:  /var/crash/ liegen
<dreamon> Kleine Zwischenfrage.  wie bekomme ich heraus ob z.B. ein packet "nividia*" installiert ist? geht das mit "apt-cache search nvidia*"? oder zeigt das nur die Pakete an die es gibt?
<mrkramps> dreamon, doch, zeigt installationstatus auch an
<mrkramps> besser aber apt-cache policy PAKET
<mrkramps> weil wegen kürzere ausgabe
<testdr> dpkg  -l   | grep nvidia
<dreamon> In dem von dir angegeben Verzeichnis gibt es zwei Dateien. _usr_lib_i386_linux_gnu_libgtk-3-0_gtk-update-icon-cache3.0.0.crash und _usr_sbin_cupsd.0.crash
<dreamon> Also nvidia ist auf jedenfall installiert. (nvidia-current...) Aber 304 was ich doch als etwas älter einstufe.
<dreamon> Ups. Jockey gibts gar nicht mehr unter 14.04? (jockey-text)
<dreamon> Ich Purge mal nvidia
<testdr> dreamon: warum eigentlich? Warum legst Du nicht ein xorg.conf an mit einem extra angegebene grafik-treiber?
<dreamon> Tata.. jokrebel_ hat 100Punkt! Jetzt ist Menu und Icons da.. lag an Nvidia Treibern.
<jokrebel_> prima. Was kann ich mir mit den Punkten wo kaufen?
<dreamon> 100 Freundschaftspunkte. Dafür bin ich auch die nächsten 100 Chats ganz lieb :)
<testdr> erst mal payback-karte rausrücken ...
<testdr> dreamon: wenn du wirklich ohne nvidia-Treiber leben willst, dann solltest Du die in die blacklist eintragen .. in /etc
<dreamon> Wie ich sehe wurde Jockey jetzt irgendwie in die Software & Aktualisierungen mit zusätzliche Treiber eingebunden. Was macht man wenn die Gui nicht gehtn.. hmm
<dreamon> Ne blacklisten will ich nicht. Aber ich probiere mal den Treiber 331
<testdr> dreamon: der Sinn von blacklist ist, dass so ein hardware-treiber nicht "zufällig" bei einem update installiert wird und dann geladen wird ... siehe dazu auch was alles z.B. bei dir  in /etc/modprobe.d/.... eingetragen ist
<dreamon> testdr, Ok.
<dreamon> 331 zeigt die Icons aber keine Panels.. hmpf .. eventuell braucht man doch bumblebee
<pyfex> \join xfce
<mrkramps> pyfex, des andere slash
<bekks> dreamon: Hast du Nvidia Optimus?
<dreamon> Jo
<bekks> Dann erübrigt sich die Frage ob man bumblebee/prime braucht oder nicht.
<dreamon> Ich weiß nicht wie es unter 14.04 ist, aber bei 12.04 hab ich nur noch die Intel genommen, weil die beiden sehr dürftig funktioniert haben.
<bekks> Unter 14.04 ist es immer noch so, dass man bumblebee/prime zwingend benötigt, wenn man bei Nvidia Optimus die Nvidia-Karte benutzen will.
<phillip> bekks: denkst du es wird sich in naher Zukunft ändern?
<bekks> Nein.
<phillip> hmm, danke.
<dreamon> Ist es mit 14.04 besser geworden was bumblebee und prime anbelangt. Unter 12.04 hab ich es runtergeworfen, weil es probleme machte.
<bekks> dreamon: Das musst du selbst ausprobieren, weil ich kein Nvidia Optimus habe.
<dreamon> An meiner Wichtigen Kiste werde ich es Testen, aber ich warte noch bis 14.04.1 draußen ist um ein update zu wagen. Ich wunder mich nur warum es noch nicht als update angeboten wird.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Sollte inzwischen angeboten werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
 * Rochvellon hat vorhin geschaut und kein upgrade auf 14.04.01 gesehen
<dreamon> Wobei es 14.04.1 als Iso gibt.
<jokrebel_> mal die Aktualisierungsverwaltung händisch aufgefordert nochmal neu zu laden?
<Rochvellon> selbst ein do-release-upgrade findet keine neuen versionen
<mrkramps> das kann eigentlich nicht oO
<mrkramps> 12.04 auf 14.04 oder 13.10 auf 14.04?
<Rochvellon> 12.04 auf 14.04
<jokrebel_> 13.10 auf 14.04 sollte schon länger angeboten werden. 12.04 auf 14.04 allerdings inzwischen auch.
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, do-release-upgrade -d
<jokrebel_> aber ich hörte da mal was von einer stufenweisen Auslieferung.
<mrkramps> warum das immer noch als devel release gekennzeichnet ist, weiß ich aber nicht
<jokrebel_> mrkramps: Was es dann erzwingen würde. -d wie developer
<mrkramps> ja, ist weird
<Rochvellon> das kann latürnich sein, dass das nicht in einem rutsch ausgeliefert wird, um zu schauen, ob es nicht iwo hakt
<mrkramps> oder ist 14.04.1 evtl. noch nicht auf allen mirrors angekommen
<ring0> es wird häppchenweise ausgeliefert. also kann schon noch paar tage dauern…
<mrkramps> das mit den mirrors ist auch quatsch, sitze hier auf dem hauptserver und krieg auch nichts angeboten
<Rochvellon> nur frage ich mich, wie sie das verzögern wollen, denn die meisten installationen sollte doch auf die jeweiligen hauptserver verweisen
<jokrebel_> glaub je 10% bekommen das Upgrade angeboten. Das sind dann quasi die Gama-Tester. Und so weiter.
<Rochvellon> nuja, könnte halt nur länderweise verteilt werden
<jokrebel_> nö, daran ist es IIRC nicht gekoppelt.
<Rochvellon> also ich hänge mit dem einen rechner an dem hauptserver für deutschland
<ring0> die versionitis sollte bei lts nutzern ja geheilt sein, von daher werden die paar tage zu überleben sein ;)
<mrkramps> ! niemals > ring0
<kubine> ring0: NIEMALS !
<Rochvellon> lade mir eh schon die iso ;)
<Rochvellon> so, wird aber OT xD
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, wer upgraden möchte kann das ja tun, muss halt nur händisch angestoßen werden
<dreamon> mrkramps, Aber dann landet er ja bei 14.04 .. oder ist das dann 14.04.0999?
<mrkramps> dreamon, willst du mich jetzt verarschen?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Das war nicht mein vorhaben.
<mrkramps> 14.04.1 ist nur ein point release in den alle aktualisierunge für 14.04 bis zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt bereits ins installationsmedium eingeflossen sind
<mrkramps> ab 14.04.2 kommt dann noch der HWE stack von 14.10 mit rein
<mrkramps> ein upgrade von einer version auf die andere verwendet eh immer die aktuellsten pakete der paketquellen
<mrkramps> dreamon, und noch einmal ein dickes sry für das "verarschen" … deine frage kam so unerwartet
<mrkramps> im prinzip wäre das derzeit sowas in richtung 14.04.1rc#
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ok. Demnach sollte es egal sein.. Weil im Wiki steht das man 14.04.1 verwenden soll wegen der Stabilität. Aber wenn es es fast schon alles eingeflossen ist, dann könnte ich ja..
<mrkramps> dreamon, die hinweise im wiki sind immer empfehlungen für eine weniger versierte zielgruppe
<mrkramps> ich habe 14.04 installiert als es veröffentlicht wurde und musste dann halt sehen, wie ich probleme selber behebe
<mrkramps> gab aber nur wenige
<dreamon> Ich ziehe die Streßlosere Variante vor. Daher meine "hole" Frage
<ring0> dreamon, dann abwarten bis es dir angeboten wird :)
<mrkramps> es ist aber richtig, dass man ein produktivgerät mit 12.04.# besser erst ab 14.04.1 aktualisiert um die ärgsten fehler zu vermeiden
<mrkramps> das war aber schon immer so, dass man nach der veröffentlichung einer neuen version vielleicht noch ein paar wochen wartet
<jokrebel_> und wenn man sogar ein paar Monate wartet (es eilt ja nicht, da die Old-LTS ja auch noch ne zeit unterstütz wird) ist die Warscheinlichkeit groß, dass sogar exotische Bugs die einen betreffen würden, bereits gefixt oder zumindest bekannt sind.
<Rochvellon> hm, andere frage, mind. seit dem letzten HWE-update gehen die tasten am touchpad nicht mehr.
<jokrebel_> was ist ein HWE-Update?
<bekks> HardWareEnablement Stack ;)
<Rochvellon> hardware-enabled-stack
<Rochvellon> oder so
<mrkramps> aka LTS Enablement Stack
<Rochvellon> nee, das ist ja hier ein 12.04
<jokrebel_> und was ist dann "nee"?
<Rochvellon> dachte, das bezog sich jetzt auf 14.04
<jokrebel_> 12.04 ist ein LTS
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, ich kann nix dafür, dass Canonical das Kind LTS Enablement stack getauft hat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kubine> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> HardwareEnablement Stack kann ich hier auf 12.04 nicht installieren. -> Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten: libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty: Depends: libglapi-mesa-lts-trusty (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1) aber 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1 soll installiert werden -> Depends: libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1) aber 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2.2 soll installiert werden->  Depends: libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1) aber 1:1.1.3-2build1 soll installiert werden-
<dreamon> >xserver-xorg-lts-trusty: Depends: xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty (>= 2:1.11) aber 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2~precise1 soll installiert werden
<mrkramps> ist bekannt
<mrkramps> muss die lösung eben suchen
<mrkramps> dreamon, http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support
<jokrebel_> aber mal weiter in der Fehlersuche. "die tasten am touchpad" gehn nicht mehr seit " mind." dem Update. Ergo könnte es auch _nicht_ damit zusammenhängen?
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Hardware Enablement Stack (HWE) out of support - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> dreamon, bug report dazu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1328264
<kubine> Title: Bug #1328264 “packaging issues with the trusty Xstack in precise...” : Bugs : “apt” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mrkramps> jokrebel_, xserver update? touchpad tut nicht? kein zusammenhang?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Warum willst _Du_ das denn jetzt auch installieren?
<mrkramps> zun unwahrscheinlich um nicht da anzusetzen
<Rochvellon> jokrebel_: ich sitze nicht so oft an dem teil und es ist mir halt nur aufgefallen, nachdem ich den hwe-stack installiert hatte
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, was sagen denn synclient und xinput?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Wenn ich #10 ausführe kommen noch mehr Abhängigkeitsfehler.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Solche Fragen stelle ich mir schon lange nicht mehr ;)
 * jokrebel_ hatte noch keine Nöte das zu installieren. Was bringt gerade diesen Hype aktuell?
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Da wird in der Systemaktualisierung darauf hingewiesen, man solle es installieren. Aber dann treten Fehler auf.
<jokrebel_> bekks: Doch! Immer und immer wieder.
<bekks> jokrebel_: Nö.
<mrkramps> dreamon, der bug report nur zur vollständigkeit, die lösung ist im andere link :S
<bekks> dreamon: Dann schieb die Fehlermeldungen in einen Pastebin anstat den Channel vollzuspammen.
<Rochvellon> mrkramps: synclient: paste.ubuntu.com/7877363
<bekks> jokrebel_: Den HWE zu installieren bringt Dir Support bis 2017. Ohne den läuft der Support früher aus.
<mrkramps> hm, zweimal TouchpadOff = 2
<mrkramps> da sollte eigentlich 0 oder 1 stehen
<Rochvellon> xinput: paste.ubuntu.com/7877679
<mrkramps> letzer paste tut nicht
<Rochvellon> oh xinput: paste.ubuntu.com/7877379
<mrkramps> ein richtiger link wäre zuviel verlangt?
<Rochvellon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877379
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, touchpad ist da … schau mal, was folgender befehl tut:$ synclient TouchpadOff=0
<dreamon> mrkramps, Danke. Jetzt installiert er.. Ohne Fehler bisher. ein 3.13.0.32 Kern kommt auch noch hinterher.. hmm
<jokrebel_> bekks: Im Umkehrschluß macht es aber, wenn alles läuft und ich nicht in Not bin und auch noch vor habe bald auf 14.04 up-zu-graden, keinerlei Sinn, oder irre ich da?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Du irrst. Ohne HWE ist der Support für 12.04 am 8.7. ausgelaufen.
<mrkramps> bekks, der support für non-HWE kernel geht aber länger
<bekks> mrkramps: Es geht ja nicht nur um den Kernel dabei.
<Rochvellon> mrkramps: nichts
<mrkramps> bekks, 12.04 oder HWE wird bis 2017 unterstützt
<mrkramps> bekks, das update auf HWE trusty muss nur sein, weil dafür der support ausläuft
<mrkramps> *ausgelaufen ist
<mrkramps> also für HWE saucy
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, und mir fällt da gerade nichts ein … das touchpad wird erkannt
<mrkramps> hast du zufällig sowas laufen, dass das touchpad automatisch deaktiviert wird, wenn man tippt?
<Rochvellon> mom, ich schalte das mal aus
<mrkramps> das könnte den wert 2 für touchpad=2 ggf. erklären
<cdb23ax> kennt sich jemand von euch mit QoS aus? Ich habe 2 Ubuntu Server einen bei mir Zuhause einen in einem Rechenzentrum. Die Default Route geht übern zweiten Ubuntu Server.
<mrkramps> ich nicht
<Rochvellon> hm, strange, dann wird wohl nicht richtig erkannt, dass die tastatur nicht benutzt wird
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, soll heißen?
<Rochvellon> jetzt funktioniert es, nachdem ichs deaktivierte
<mrkramps> gut, dann ist der wichtigste schritt getan …
<mrkramps> aber wegen der anderen funktion vermute ich, dass da was zwischen DE und XInput nicht rund läuft
<Rochvellon> jo, danke erstmal, mrkramps
<cdb23ax> ich hab bei mir ein problem mit QoS. Meine Frage an euch: Wenn ich aufn Ubuntu Server 2 NAT aktiviere, dann wird aufm ubuntu 1 der download priorisiert
<cdb23ax> ohne nat wird aber aufm ubuntu server 1 nur der upload priorisiert und nicht der download wenn auf ubuntu 2 nur der upstream priorisiert wird
<cdb23ax> meine frage: Was macht NAT in dieser hinsicht anders?
<cdb23ax> der grund warum ich den traffic über ubuntu server 2 im internet leite ist folgender: Congestion management, weil sonst bei meiner sdsl leitung die pings ins unendliche steigen
<bekks> ...wenn du was tust?
<cdb23ax> bekks: meinst du mein anliegen?
<bekks> Pings sind ja erstmal völlig egal, auch bei einer SDSL Leitung.
<cdb23ax> also ohne Form von QoS steigt der ping während eines http downloads auf 500ms
<bekks> Und warum ist das schlimm?
<cdb23ax> weil voip zb nicht funktioniert alles abreißt die rdp, ssh sitzung nicht mehr zu bedienen ist
<bekks> Wasn das für eine SDSL Leitung?
<bekks> 128k? :)
<cdb23ax> 4mbit/ 4mbit
<cdb23ax> G.SHDSL wie gesagt
<bekks> Warum lässt du den zweiten Server nicht einfach aussen vor, und machst die Priorisierung nur auf dem Server zuhause?
<cdb23ax> das hab ich, aber da kann ich nur den upload priorisieren
<cdb23ax> und das funktioniert auch ganz gut, nur beim download gibts mucken
<cdb23ax> desshalb Ubuntu Server als Router Zuhause <- GRE Tunnel -> Ubuntu Server Internet 1Gbit/s
<bekks> Ich würde eher das QoS Problem beim Download lösen, als da noch GRE dazwischen zu packen.
<cdb23ax> ich mein mit aktivierten nat aufm ubntu 2 funktioniert die priorisierung einwandfrei nur ich kann meine öffentlichen ips nicht mehr nutzen, weil ich dann die wan ip vom ubuntu 2 habe
<bekks> Und was ist daran dann schlimm? :)
<Rochvellon> mrkramps: was mir eben aufgefallen ist: man muss kräftig klicken. scheint der klickschalter nicht mehr in ordnung zu sein
<cdb23ax> ich hab eine 8er subnet vom provider bekommen, das will ich auch gerne nutzen und nicht die ports am dedicated forwarden müssen
<cdb23ax> wenn ich nur die nat iptables rules lösche, dann wird nur der upstream bei mir beeinflusst und der download steigt auf die 4mbit wie vom provider vorgegeben
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, vielleicht ist der auch einfach nicht empfindlich genug eingestellt …
<cdb23ax> aber mit 1:1 der gleichen qos config
<cdb23ax> hab eig alle howtos durchgearbeitet, auch policing hat ohne nat keinen einfluss auf meinen downstream, ich weiß einfach nicht weiter
<cdb23ax> rein von der theorie wenn ich aufm ubuntu 2 den upload drossel müsste doch weniger an ubuntu 1 upgeloaded werden oder?
<cdb23ax> das heißt weniger viel daten kommen bei mir an, dem is aber nicht so, stattdessen wird der upload nochmal beeinflusst
<cdb23ax> und dabei wird doch überall erklärt dass man mit tc qdisc nur den upload beeinflussen kann. wie also kann der ubuntu server 2 überhaupt meinen upload beeinflussen? ich schicke ihm ja die daten nicht er mir
<cdb23ax> bekks wie würdest du das problem genau angehen?
<koegs> cdb23ax: mit trickle arbeiten
<bekks> Ich würde einen Server zuhause benutzen und schauen, was denn an dem QoS kaputt ist.
<Rochvellon> berührungsempfindlichkeit bei einem hardwareschalter?
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, was für ein hardwareschalter?
<Rochvellon> die maustasten unter dem touchbad für rechte und linke maustaste
<cdb23ax> koegs trickle ist ein traffic shaper? kein policer das heißt man kann auch udp prioritäten vergeben?
<mrkramps> Rochvellon: aso, das hatte ich nicht verstanden, ich dachte du meinstest den Tocuhclick des Pads selber
<mrkramps> da kann man tatsächlich nicht viel machen
<mrkramps> vielleicht mal ausbauen und dreck entfernen
<koegs> cdb23ax: es ist ein relativ einfach traffic shaper
<koegs> *einfacher
<Rochvellon> jo, wäre auch noch eine idee, mrkramps
<koegs> cdb23ax: ich hatte aber nur halb gelesen und angenommen du willst verhindern das ne bestimmte applikation die leitung verstopft
<cdb23ax> naja ich will prioritäten vergeben. mstsc, ssh, telnet, udp 27005 src etc
<bekks> Kann das dein Router nicht?
<cdb23ax> bekks ja aber nur der upstream
<bekks> cdb23ax: Ich meine den Router (HW), nicht den Ubuntuserver.
<cdb23ax> ja der cisco 888e kann nur upstream inbound not supported
<cdb23ax> so bin ich noch da? teste das grad mit trickle
<bekks> Ja, bist du.
<koegs> wir sind hier zwar in einem ubuntu-channel, aber wenn man das was bequemer haben möchte, würde ich mir anstatt dem ubuntu-server vielleicht nen router oder ne UTM hinstellen, die sowas unterstützt :)
<cdb23ax> ok, sudo trickled -d 1000 -u 1000 sollte laut anleitung systemweit alles auf 1mbit begrenzen. aber bei mir werden jetzt 4mbit in beiden richtungen angezeigt
<bekks> Von was wird das angezeigt?
<cdb23ax> wenn ich bei mir ubntu1 einen speedtest mache
<cdb23ax> und am ubuntu2 wo ich das eingestellt habe downloade ich mit 20MB/s mit wget
<testdr> cdb23ax: der default für das zeitfenster bei trickle ist 5 Sekunden!!!! --- was glaubst Du wohl was das bedeutet?
<testdr> cdb23ax: ich würde sagen .. du musst auch das zeitfenster kleiner stellen ..
<testdr> cdb23ax: und lass trickle im fordergrund und verbose laufen .. im terminal, damit du mehr siehst
<testdr> foreground+vordergrund = denglish: fordergrund
<cdb23ax> testdr das zeitfenster ist 5 sekunden aber für die statistik
<cdb23ax> oder liege ich da falsch
<testdr> cdb23ax: nix statistik .. irgendwoher muss trickle doch den durchsatz schätzen ... -- da gibt es noch weitere Optionen zur Zeit
<cdb23ax> wenn ich nach dem gehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle -> dann ist der parameter -N 5 die ausgabe der statistik. oder welche parameter meinst du?
<testdr> cdb23ax: ich meine: -l -w -s
<jens___> $C
<cdb23ax> testdr trickled -d 200 -u 100 -f  -l  -w 100 -s
<cdb23ax> stimmt das so? mein download mit wget arbeitet jetzt auf Ubuntu 2 mit 55MB/s
<Guest73825> kennt einer von euch ein gutes kalender/terminplanungsprogramm für ubuntu?
<k1l> thunderbird kalender :)
<Guest73825> naja ich dachte da eher schon an ein eigenständiges programm ;)
<Guest73825> ich bin jetzt nicht so der thunderbird junkie, würde mir da also nichts nützen
<mrkramps> calcurse?
<mrkramps> !Kalender > Guest73825 
<mrkramps> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kalender
<Guest73825> verwendet ihr so ein programm?
<Guest73825> die liste ist ja ganz schön lang
<mrkramps> Guest73825, was willst du jetzt hören?
<bekks> Ich verwende kein solches Programm. Ich synchronisiere den icloud Kalender über mehrere Endgeräte.
<Guest73825> hey das klingt so herausfordernd, ich will nur wissen ob ihr so ein programm verwendet bzw. mir eins empfehlen könnt
<mrkramps> ich verwende zuhause thunderbird + lightning und auf der arbeit calcurse
<Guest73825> ich guck mir jetzt ma myDesktopCalendar und korganizer an
<mrkramps> letzten endes musst du für dich selber entscheiden, welchen funktionsumfang du benötigst und was sich besser in deine desktopumgebung und arbeitsweise integriert
<Rochvellon> evolution, hätte man auch gleich noch mail mit dabei
<Guest73825> da ich für dvb-t sowieso schon kaffeine installieren musste hab ich schon diese ganzen furchtbaren kde libs auf meinem rechenr
<bekks> Rochvellon: Dann lieber thunderbird. :>
<_moep_> ich will wieder die standalone anwendung von lightning
<k1l> du kannst dvbt auch einfach mit vlc machen. die channels.conf laden und los gehts
<Guest73825> und korganizer will akonadi mitinstallieren...
<bekks> _moep_: gibt es sunbird nicht mehr?
<bekks> Guest73825: Und was ist an akonadi schlimm?
<_moep_> bekks: ja in der alpha version
<Guest73825> ich hatte schonma dvb-t mit vlc aber das ging vorallem nicht so schön mit zeitgesteuerten aufnahmen
<_moep_> bekks: und da gehen dann so sachen nicht wie kalender abrufen $person2 ändert was und refreh
<_moep_> +s
<bekks> _moep_: ih :)
<Guest73825> aber gibt es denn in der großen linuxwelt kein programm das den funktionsumfang von kaffeine in sachen dvb-t abdeckt? ich hab schon vlc, mplayer und me-tv probiert
<bekks> Guest73825: Es nennt sich kaffeine.
<mrkramps> Maya könnte noch eine alternative sein als Kalander … müsste aber wohl von hand installiert werden
<bekks> Und es ist das Maß der Dinge wenn es um DVB-GUIs geht.
<Guest73825> aber kaffeine wird doch schon seit 6 jahren(?) nciht mehr weiterentwickelt, wieso ist e dann noch maß der diinge
<bekks> Das ist Quatsch :)
<bekks> Kaffeine wird sehr wohl weiterentwickelt.
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaffeine#Geschichte
<Guest73825> dann halt 3 jahre
<bekks> Es gibt trotzdem nichts besseres oder auch nur ansatzweise brauchbareres.
<Guest73825> das ist ja das schlimme!
<Guest73825> die meisten player haben dvb nur als nebenfeature
<Guest73825> mit wenigen funktionen
<bekks> Es ist opensource Software, du darfst gerne die Entwicklung weiterführen :)
<mrkramps> was verstehst du denn unter "funktionen"
<bekks> Ich wüsst auch nicht, was man an kaffeine noch verbessern sollte.
<Guest73825> z.b. aufnahmeplanung über regex
<bekks> Was aufgrund des TV Programms so gut wie unmöglich ist :)
<Guest73825> tvheadend bietet dieses feature beispielsweise
<Guest73825> aber ich will mir nicht einen server einrichten, nur um tv zu gucken
<ring0> hast du dir mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VDR angeschaut?
<Guest73825> musste man den nicht auch als server betreiben?
<mrkramps> Guest73825, was genau passt dir nicht an einem server, wenn du eh aufnahmen machen willst?
<Guest73825> stimmt auch wieder
<bekks> kaffeine ist kein server. :)
<Guest73825> und deshalb auch noch die beste wahl
<mrkramps> ich meine, selbst CUPS ist ein "server"
<ring0> wenn du aufnahmen machen willst, ist vdr das tool der wahl
<bekks> mrkramps: Und dabei soll der doch nur Drucken ;)
<mrkramps> genau!
<Guest73825> aber ich werd mir ma vdr angucken, hatte es bisher immer übersheen und war diekt zu tvheadend gesprungen
<Guest73825> da ich keinen  drucker habe bleib ich sowieso von cups servver verschont
<mrkramps> Guest73825, vielleicht solltest du einfach irgendwas benutzen, was dich auch mit Linux verschont
<Guest73825> hey ich hab nichts gegen server client prinzip, finde es nur an einigen stellen unnötig wennn programme das immer gleich so groß aufzuziehen
<mrkramps> Guest73825, die ziehen das weit winziger als server auf, als das mit einer Qt/GTK-oberfläche überhaupt möglich ist
<mrkramps> da haben sich tatsächlich menschen was bei gedacht
<Guest73825> wenn ich auf meinem beaglebone nun vdr laufen hab und die sendungen aufzeichne, wie richte ich  das dann am besten ein, das ich mir die auf meinem pc angucken kann?
<k1l> am einfachsten per sambashare oder per dlna
<Guest73825> samba klingt erstma gut
<k1l> aber dlna ist eigentlich das "richtigere"
<k1l> !minidlna > Guest73825 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ReadyMedia
<Guest73825> les gerade thx
<bekks> minidlna funktioniert hier sehr gut. :)
<Guest73825> und auf dem client muss keine extra software installiert werden?
<bekks> Der Client muss DLNA-fähig sein.
<k1l> ein abspieler halt der dlna kann
<k1l> das könnne aber neue tvs, handys etc etc
<k1l> und wunder: auch vlc :)
<Guest73825> ok dann ist ja alles gut
<Guest73825> aber bei samba muss auch nur auf dem server software installiert werden oder?
<bekks> Der Client muss CIFS mounten können.
<k1l> warum ist denn installieren so ein großes thema bei dir?
<Guest73825> ich versuche alle meine systeme so schlank wie möglich zu halten
<Guest73825> und da denk ich halt 2x nach bevor ich programme mit vielen abhängigkeiten installiere
<Guest73825> wovon hängt es ab ob mein system cifs mounten kann?
<k1l> du willst aber services haben die möglichst viel abdecken aber das geht nunmal nicht mit zauberei
<Guest73825> das ist mir schon klar...leider
<Guest73825> hat der samba server oder der dlna server einen höheren cpu/ram verbrauch?
<Guest73825> sonst würde meine wahl jetzt erstma auf dlna fallen, auch wenn ich samba davor schon öfters gehört hatte und von dlna noch garncihts
<k1l> samba ist halt einfach die "windows netzwerkfreigabe". dlna ist der medien freigabe profi
<Guest73825> ich dahcte samba käme aus der linuxwelt
<nagetier> er biete unter linux seine dienste für windows an
<nagetier> t
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<Guest73825> lustig, kaum starte ich korganizer zum 2. mal kommt alle paar sekunden die kde programm bsturz meldung
<Guest73825> na dann probiere ich mal vdr mit dlna
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-20
<marc__> Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Problem beim booten: mein System fährt nicht mehr hoch... nachdem "* Starting configure network device    [OK]" erreicht wurde, bleibt der Server "stehen"... Was muss ich tun, um etwas mehr Infos zu erhalten, woran dies liegen könnte? Kann ich beim booten in grub vielleicht angeben, dass der Loglevel erhöht wird? Oder wie gehe ich da am besten vor?
<nagetier> marc__, du könntest in das runlevel 1 booten und syslog auslesen
<marc__> wie mache ich denn das?
<nagetier> marc__, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Boot_debugging
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Boot debugging - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<marc__> ah, sehr hilfreich, danke!
<nagetier> marc__, einfach eine 1 an das ende der kernelzeile von grub schreiben
<nagetier> marc__, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-change-boot-runlevel-with-grub2/
<nagetier> das sollte imho zu zeiten von systemd immer noch gültig sein
<marc__> ah, super, danke für die Infos
<nagetier> -von grub, ist bootloader unabhängig
<pog> moin, ich suche eine usb-disk mit find ab, und stellte nun fest dass manchmal ein .trash Folder drauf ist, wo ungewünschte Sachen gefunden werden. bis anhin fand ich kein exclude im File befehl, gibt's eine TEchnik zu excludieren?
<pog> apropos boot, sollte das Schlüsselwort single in runlevel 1 booten, boot=bin/sh kommt in eine Shell bevor das root gemountet ist.
<dadrc> find kann ausdrücke negieren
<dadrc> mit !
<pog> dadrc: danke ich probiers gleich mal aus.
<geser> pog: siehe in der Manpage zu find das Beispiel bei -path zu -prune
<pog>  find ./ ! -path  "*zuverstecken*" -name oga*  sowas ging, es brauchte die *
<pog> ja genau mit path, danke
<pog> muss es dann am Fall genau testen. 
<rentier_> Huhu! Woran kann es liegen, wenn die Option -r nicht funktioniert?
<Fuchs> rentier_: Bei welchem Befehl und was heisst "nicht funktioniert"? 
<rentier_> Fuchs, cp. Ich will bestimmte Dateien in ein Verzeichnis kopieren, aber er sucht nur im obersten Verzeichnis und nicht in den Unterverzeichnissen?
<Fuchs> cp -r oder  cp -R  sollte funktionieren, sind einige der Dateien ggf. versteckte Dateien oder haben Zugriffsrechte, welche das nicht erlauben? 
<rentier_> Fuchs, würde mich wundern, kann ich nicht im einzelnen prüfen, sind fast 3000 stück.
<rentier_> was heißt "solte funktionieren"?
<Fuchs> genau das. 
<Fuchs> cp -R foo/  bar/baz/     kopiert den ganzen Inhalt von foo, rekursiv, nach bar/baz/   
<rentier_> aber ich will nur DSCF*.*
<rentier_> und er kopiert nur die beiden aus dem aktuellen Verzeichnis, nicht die 3000 in den Unterverzeichnissen
<Fuchs> Ja, das ist dann so weit so normal 
<Fuchs> wenn Du das so spezifizierst 
<rentier_> Fuchs, du machst mich wahnsinnig
<Fuchs> rentier_: das was Du willst machst Du besser mit find 
<Fuchs> rentier_: kaum ein Problem meiner Stufe, Du stellst eine Frage in den Raum ohne jegliche Informationen 
<rentier_> also bei cp kann man nur ENTWEDER irgendwelche Vorgaben zu Dateinamen machen ODER rekursiv?!
<Fuchs> rentier_: was Du willst ist   find pfad/ab/wo/kopiert/werden/soll/ -name "DSCF*.*" -exec "cp" "{}" pfad/wo/hin/ ";"
<Fuchs> Nein, aber wenn Du sagst DSCF*.*, dann sucht er halt nach Dateien oder Verzeichnissen, die so anfangen. Und Unterverzeichnis "foo" matcht da nicht drauf, also schaut er da nicht. Er macht genau das, was Du ihm sagst 
<rentier_> aber ich sag ihm doch, er soll in den Unterverzeichnissen ebenfalls kucken. DOS 5.0 verstand das 
<Fuchs> wenn Verzeichnisse auf das matchen wuerden, dann wuerde er auch rekursiv schauen. Nein, er verhaelt sich absolut korrekt. Du erwartest etwas anderes, aber das macht das Verhalten von cp nicht falsch
<Fuchs> wie gesagt, was Du erreichen willst, das erreichst Du einfacher mit find. Befehl siehe oben. 
<rentier_> Fuchs, was an dieser irren Syntax "einfacher" sein soll als xcopy dscf*.* /s, verstehen auch nur Linuxfreaks ;-) 
<Fuchs> Es gibt auch andere Werkzeuge. Einige davon verhalten sich auch wie xcopy, wenn Du das bevorzugst. Aber mit der Art   (Fragen stellen ohne wichtige Information bereitstellen, die freiwillig helfenden Leute auch noch beleidigen) kommst Du halt nicht weit 
<musca> xcopy /k /r /e /i /s /c /h /o   war damals auch nicht unmittelbar einsichtig ...
<Fuchs> naja, /k /r /e /i /s /c /h     kann man sich ja noch merken ;p  
<Fuchs> das ist fast wie die -tulpen  bei netstat
<musca> ja, das Merken fällt da leichter als das Verstehen.
<Fuchs> naja, wenn man zsh nutzt, was ich mache, kann man sich das xcopy Verhalten auch einfacher bauen, aber jemand, der so daherkommt, sollte ggf. keine zsh nutzen
<David1977> Fuchs: vielleicht ne doofe Frage...aber wozu ist das ";" am Ende deines Befehls gut?
<leszek> David1977: das trennt befehle von einander.  befehl1 ; befehl2 (Sprich wenn befehl1 durchgearbeitet ist dann starte befehl2) 
<Fuchs> David1977: im Falle von  find mit {}  ist das am Schluss notwendig, ansonsten was leszek schreibt 
<leszek> ja find muss damit quasi gesagt werden wo das ende des befehls ist :)
<Fuchs> David1977: bei dieser find syntax steht {} halt als Platzhalter fuer die Treffer, den Befehl terminierst Du dann mit ; 
<Fuchs> genau :) 
<David1977> alles klar, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<David1977> ist so wesentlich einfacher als das in eine Schleife zu packen..wobei auch das gehen würde...aber viel zu umständlich ;)
<musca> Man sollte das rentier_ gelegentlich auch nochmal vor der Verwendung von *.* warnen
<dadrc> Wieso hat meine Gnome-Shell auf 15.04 die nervige Angewohnheit, mitten im laufenden Betrieb alle Extensions zu deaktivieren?
<dadrc> journalctl weiß von nichts
<dadrc> sollnsowas *grml*
<Linux-Neuling> Hallo Leute, ich habe da mal ein paar fragen, 
<Linux-Neuling> wieso habe ich keine einträge im netzwerkmanager :-(
<Linux-Neuling> Hallo Hallo , niemand zu Hause?
<Linux-Neuling> keiner da der mir mal helfen kann :-(
<koegs> was heisst "keine Einträge"?
<Linux-Neuling> Na da ist alles leer
<koegs> vielleicht ein paar mehr details? welche ubuntu-version ist installiert, was für hardware, welche netzwerkkarte?
<nagetier> und welche Verbindungsart.. :)
<nagetier> aber wird wohl W-LAN sein
<Linux-Neuling> die verbindung steht nur in den datei /etc/network/interfaces
<Linux-Neuling> nein ist lan
<nagetier> ok
<Nanobox> was für ein w-lan adapter hast du 
<nagetier> Nanobox, hat sich erübrigt ;)
<Linux-Neuling> ? ich glaune realtec und dann über e-lan zum router
<Nanobox> ok
<koegs> was steht denn in /etc/network/interfaces?
<koegs> !nopaste | Linux-Neuling 
<nagetier> !paste > Linux-Neuling 
<kubine> Linux-Neuling: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> hihi, schon wieder syntax verwechselt, peinlich
<nagetier> :)
<Linux-Neuling> wenn ich auf netzwerkverbindungen gehe ist aber alles leer
<Linux-Neuling> habe damals eine automatische installation von der cd gemacht, kann das damit zusammenhängen?
<Nanobox> was für ein linux hast du 
<Linux-Neuling> mein erster versuch mit ubuntu wechsel von windows
<Nanobox> welche ubuntu version 
<Nanobox> du soltest lernen genauere info zu geben damit man dir auch helfen kann 
<Linux-Neuling> 14.04 lts
<Linux-Neuling> ich versuche es ja :-(
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, du selber hattest die /etc/network/interfaces nicht bearbeitet?
<Nanobox> ist es ein laptop
<Nanobox> pc tower
<Nanobox> ???
<nagetier> das ist doch mal ziemlich egal
<nagetier> Netzwerk steht, HW funktioniert also
<Nanobox> wie heist die marke des e-lan
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, zeige uns mal den Inhalt von /etc/network/interfaces , und beantworte bitte die frage ob du diese selber erstellt hattest, oder erstellen lassen hast, von der Installation her heraus
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, und mache das bitte über den nopaste Service
<nagetier> aber ich denke du bist gerade dabei, also nicht stressen lassen
<nagetier> ok
<Nanobox> weil ich gehe auch über e-lan das geht sehr gut 
<nagetier> Nanobox, ist auch völlig egal, es geht um seine lokale Konfiguration.. oder übersehe ich da etwas, was dir gerade in den Sinn kommt?
<nagetier> er will seine Konfiguration in NM sehen
<Nanobox> schon gut habs verstanden 
<nagetier> :)
<Linux-Neuling> ups war wohl irgendwie raus :-(
<nagetier> wb, Linux-Neuling 
<Linux-Neuling> hi nagetier
<Linux-Neuling> ich suche immer noch eine lösung für mein Problem :-(
<Linux-Neuling> keiner da der mir helfen mag?
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, zeige uns mal den Inhalt von /etc/network/interfaces , und beantworte bitte die frage ob du diese selber erstellt hattest, oder erstellen lassen hast, aus von der Installation heraus
<nagetier> -von
<Linux-Neuling> von der installation erstellen lassen
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, paste den Inhalt bitte
<nagetier> !paste > Linux-Neuling 
<kubine> Linux-Neuling: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Linux-Neuling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910567/
<kubine> Linux-Neuling: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Linux-Neuling> ich hoffe das ich alles richtig gemacht habe 
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, hast du
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, sichere dir die Datei mal zur Seite
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, dann entfernst du alles unterhalb von '# The primary network interface'
<nagetier> siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Networkmanager#Problembehebung
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, dann meldest du dich ab und wieder an
<Linux-Neuling> ok ich schau mir das mal an
<Linux-Neuling> danke erstmal
<nagetier> kein Problem
<Linux-Neuling> Nagetier soll ich die einträge komplett löschen oder wie ist das gemeint :-(
<nagetier> ja, unterhalb von '# The primary network interface'
<nagetier> und sichere die Datei zuvor, wobei du sie ja noch aus dem nopaste abrufen könntest.. aber das ist das übliche Vorgehen
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, Die Zeile '# The primary network interface' kannst du auch löschen
<nils_2> du kannst auch einfach vor jede zeile eine raute "#" setzen
<nagetier> oder das, jau
<nils_2> damit kommentierst du die jeweilige zeile einfach aus
<nagetier> wäre sogar sinnvoll xD
<nagetier> aber egal, beides erfüllt den Zweck
<Linux-Neuling> Nagetier Danke das war es :-)
<nagetier> Bitte :)
<Linux-Neuling> nun gehts
<nagetier> warum die Installationsroutine so handelt ist allerdings wirklich fragwürdig..
<Linux-Neuling> jetzt bekomme ich das bestimmt auch mit dem zugriff auf dem windowasrecner hin
<Linux-Neuling> das ging vorher nähmlich auch nicht
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, der Rechner befindet sich im selben Netzwerk?
<Linux-Neuling> ja schon hängen an den selben router
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, versuche es, wenn nicht, fragst du hier, und kannst vorher unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de versuchen dein Problem selber zu lösen
<Linux-Neuling> aber einenartiger weise ist der irgendwie weg auf einmal
<Linux-Neuling> ich versuche mal
<Linux-Neuling> danke erstmal
<nagetier> alles gut
<nagetier> Linux-Neuling, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_client_GNOME
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Samba Client GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> "Bei Windows 7 und 8 muss man aus der "Heimnetzgruppe" austreten, sonst sieht Linux den Rechner nicht. " - könnte das Problem sein.. aber versuch erst mal
<Nanobox> kennt sich jemand mit dem flugsimolator phoenix 5 aus unter kubuntu 14.04
<Nanobox> unter kubuntu sehe ich den PxRC PhoenixRC USB Interface
<Nanobox> ich starte den simolator mit wine 1.6.2 und da findet er den kontroller nicht 
<nagetier> Nanobox, da es speziell mit Wine zusammenhängen wird, würde ich in #winehq nachfragen
<Nanobox> da habe ich das nächste problem
<Nanobox> kein english
<nagetier> ja, dann muss du dein bisschen vorhandenes Englisch anwenden, so wie ich auch.. da sind wir nicht die einzigen
<Nanobox> ok ich danke dir nagetier
<nagetier> Nanobox, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23099
<kubine> nagetier: Title: WineHQ - PhoenixRC 3.0.0 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<nagetier> Nanobox, sieht eher ungut aus
<Nanobox> ou danke kubine
<Nanobox> ich weiss
<Nanobox> ich will kein windows mehr aber will lernen helikopter zu fliegen
<Nanobox> und die dinger sind sau teuer  wens kaputt geht 
<nagetier> Nanobox, leider wird der Controller nicht erkannt
<Nanobox> aber danke euch 
<Nanobox> komisch ist das er im kubuntu erkannt wird
<Nanobox> unter usb geräte
<nagetier> wobei dort von Version 3.0.0 gesprochen wird
<Nanobox> ich schaue mal 
<nagetier> Nanobox, das hat recht wenig zu sagen
<Nanobox> ok
<Nanobox> das habe ich schon mit einem stick AC 430 gemerkt
<nagetier> noxs, du solltest versuchen ein natives, für Linux selber geschriebenes Programm zu finden.. wine ist oft schwierig zu bändigen
<nagetier> ups.. sorry
<nagetier> Nanobox, ^
<Nanobox> nagetier kannst du mir das auf einfache weisse erklären
<nagetier> was denn?
<Nanobox> dann ist wine nicht so schlau 
<nagetier> wine will den Controller nicht aus Linux übernehmen
<Nanobox> genau
<Nanobox> das einzige was ich mal halbwegs hin bekommen habe war usb2sys zum laufen zu bringen 
<Nanobox> RX2sim
<Nanobox> bis jetzt musste ich auf sehr wenige sachen verzichten  unter linux
<nagetier> Nanobox, es gint auch kostenpflichtige Versionen von wine. Erkundige dich ob die Software dort laufen wird.
<nagetier> *gibt
<Nanobox> ok danke
<nagetier> Nanobox, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WINE mal lesen, und unten den Links folgen.
<Nanobox> ok danke 
<nagetier> schau dir auch mal playonlinux an, das macht es oft einfacher mit der freien Wine Version umzugehen
<ring0> Nanobox, usb und wine harmoniert auch nicht wirklich. siehe auch:
<Nanobox> uije
<ring0> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-geraete-mit-wine-nutzbar-machen/#post-2494697
<Nanobox> gibt es den noch was anderes auser wine 
<ring0> http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
<kubine> ring0: Title: USB - The Official Wine Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<nagetier> Nanobox, dieser wäre für auch für Linux http://www.heli-x.info/cms/
<kubine> nagetier: Title: | Professional R/C Helicopter Simulation (at www.heli-x.info)
<Nanobox> mal schauen danke 
<ring0> Nanobox, für windows programme unter linux führt an wine oder einem darauf aufbauenden tool eigentlich kein weg vorbei
<Nanobox> habe ich mir doch gedacht    
<Nanobox> ich danke euch für die hilfe
<nagetier> Nanobox, http://wiki.flightgear.org/Rascal_110_%28R/C%29
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Rascal 110 - FlightGear wiki (at wiki.flightgear.org)
<Nanobox> so jetzt muss ich das mal alles nach schauen und lessen 
<mgolisch> hm ne vm mit windows > wine
<nagetier> Nanobox, einer der direkt unter Ubuntu zu installieren wäre und im Paketmanager vorhanden ist - crrcsim - Flugsimulator für Modellflugzeuge
<nagetier> (hier 15.04)
<Nanobox> ok
<Joschl> Hallo zusammen
<Joschl> Was passiert bei einem Windows 7 Update auf Windows 10 mit grub2? Bleibt es oder muss ich was machen?
<Joschl> Möchte gerne Dualboot beibehalten und Linux nutzen
<Joschl> oder reicht ein update-grub?
<Joschl> hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen damit?
<nagetier> Joschl, bin mir fast sicher der muss neu installiert werden
<nagetier> update-grub über Live-Version in chroot sollte aber genügen
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Joschl> Danke für den Tip nagetier, also sowas ähnliches habe ich schonmal mit einer Live-CD gemacht, müsste ich dann ja hinkriegen
<nagetier> Joschl, ist kein Problem, ließ den Artikel, bei Fragen kommst hier her.
<Joschl> ok, mach ich
<nagetier> Joschl, du kannst den GRUB auch in den Windows-Bootloader eintragen
<nagetier> falls Windows öfter mal neuinstalliert wird, ist das evtl. interessant
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-21
<zeroC> moinsen!
<dadrc> hu
<zeroC> ich bekomme wenn ich die build-essential installieren moechte folgendes: http://pastie.org/10303718
<kubine> zeroC: Title: #10303718 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<zeroC> anyone eine idee was das sein koennte? ist ein frisch aufgesetztes system
<geser> zeroC: was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du, wenn du dpkg-dev installieren möchtest?
<zeroC> geser: http://pastie.org/10303726
<kubine> zeroC: Title: #10303726 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<geser> da beide Pakete aus dem gleichen Quellpaket kommen wundert mich das etwas
<geser> was sagt den "apt-cache policy dpkg-dev"?
<zeroC> http://pastie.org/10303730
<kubine> zeroC: Title: Private Paste - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<zeroC> @geser
<geser> huch, hast du kein trusty-security aktiviert?
<zeroC> geser: hrm?
<zeroC> frisch installiert
<zeroC> k.a.
<geser> weil es von dpkg in trusty-security eine neuere Version gibt
<zeroC> oO
<zeroC> oha1
<geser> mit der Version, die da bei libdpkg-perl im 2. Paste erwähnt wird
<zeroC> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<zeroC> kann man die fuer 14.04 problemlos nehmen?
<zeroC> dann tausch ich die sources.list aus
<geser> Ja, die Einträge sehen gut aus
<geser> also der Block bei "offizielle Quellen" für 14.04
<zeroC> dachte ich mir schon fast
<zeroC> :D
<zeroC> jetzt gehts, ich brech zusammen
<zeroC> geser: danke! :)
<deem> hi, ich hab hier so einen tftp-hpa server, mit dem ich ein syslinux unter efi boote und dann versuche ein ubunut live system zu booten. Allerdings lädt er nur erfolgreich den kernel und lädt sich dann am eigentlich image förmlich zu tode. Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?
<nagetier> deem, wie wird denn das Image verteilt?
<nagetier> soweit ich weiß geht das ja über tftp hinaus
<nagetier> wenn dem nicht so ist darfst du das gerne sagen.. mag sein dass der gesamte Prozess auch über tftpd möglich ist.. ich kenne bootloader und kernel über tftp, Image über zB. NFS
<koegs> kenn ich auch so, das live-image wird per NFS geladen
<deem> nagetier: genau, das wird per tftp verteilt. ich seh auch den traffic im tcpdump, aber irgendwann rebootet das system einfach, obwohl der tftp traffic noch da ist. so als würde das system in einen timeout laufen
<deem> und nein, kein nfs. das läuft hier alles komplett via tftp
<deem> ich vermute einfach mal, dass ihm das image zu groß ist, aber im legacy modus funktioniert das ja auch
<nagetier> deem, wenn dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das tftpd limitiert
<nagetier> aber ist nur eine wage Vermutung
<deem> wo genau limitiert das denn? wie gesagt, im legacy modus mit dem gleichen image funktioniert es problemlos
<deem> eine ubuntu install, lädt auch ohne probleme im efi modus, aber die ist auch ein gutes stück kleiner
<nagetier> hattest mal eine andere Distribution im nicht-legacy versucht?
<deem> moment
<deem> dauert ein bisschen... tftp is sooo langsam :/
<fffelix> Hi, kurze frage zum Thema swraid. Auf meinem Ubuntu-NAS hab ich ein raid5 mit 4x1,5tb, eine Platte hat letzte Woche das zeitliche gesegnet. Ich wollte die Platten eh austauschen und bin am überlegen, das raid ohne parity zu mounten und auf eine neue Festplatte zu kopieren, ohne vorher ein rebuild zu machen.
<fffelix>  Dann müsste ich nicht eine Platte extra fürs rebuild holen. Ist das möglich/sinnvoll?
<fffelix> Das raid war im Betrieb noch gemountet, habs dann aber ausgeschaltet. Kann ich das überhaupt manuell wieder mounten, auch wenn eine Platte als failed erkannt wurde?
<LetoThe2nd> müsstest du schon mounten können. aber warum nicht einfach dann ne neue platte rein, parity rebuild, und dann sukzessive die platten austauschen?
<deem> nagetier: anderes image, selbes resultat. aber ich hab vermutlich einen ansatz: "    192.168.1.254.60944 > 192.168.1.50.1184: [bad udp cksum 0x8a1e -> 0xbcd7!] UDP, length 1412"
<deem> frag mich ja nur, wie man so was debuggen soll :/
<fffelix> LeoThe2nd: danke, sukzessiv im sinne von jeweils 1,5er durch 4tb Platte austauschen, danach jeweils rebuild und am Ende hab ich ein 4er raid5 mit 12tb?
<fffelix> Ich will auf ein 3er raid5 + 6tb als zusätzliches Backup von wichtigen Dateien
<fffelix> Und momentan würde ich mir erstmal eine 6tb holen und mit den restlichen 3 noch laufenen 1,5tb dann wichtige Dateien sichern
<LetoThe2nd> fffelix: fast. am ende der rebuilds ist dein raid immer noch genauso gross wie vorher, aber du kannst es dann resizen.
<fffelix> LeoThe2nd: ah, aber wenn ich von 4 auf 3 Platten gehe ist ja ein anderes raid-setup, oder?
<fffelix> Und wie gesagt, diesen Monat ist noch ne 6tb im Budget, wenn ich die anderen holen will, müsste ich noch warten.
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst von 4 auf 3 platten shrinken, sollte ohne weiteres möglich sein. details sind aber der mdadm doku zu entnehmen
<LetoThe2nd> abwägungen sicherheit/backupstrategie mit weiteren platten etc. sind aber prinzipiell ne völlig andere baustelle.
<fffelix> LetoThe2nd: ja, danke. War mir eben nicht sicher, ob ich das raid mounten und dann auf eine neue Platte kopieren kann ohne rebuild, nicht dass das raid dann völlig abschmiert oder mdadm dann zickt
<LetoThe2nd> fffelix: geht ohne weiteres. aber halt immer unter der gefahr, dass wenn gerade dann was passiert es ziemlich schwierig wird.
<fffelix> LetoThe2nd: aber ist ja beim rebuild von der readlast her das gleiche, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube nicht dass es viel unterschied ist, richtig.
<fffelix> Ok. Dann hoffe ich einfach mal, dass es hält. Vielen lieben Dank dir!
<LetoThe2nd> have fun!
<nagetier> Möchte es noch einmal anmerken.. 4 Platten im RAID5 ist ungünstig, aufgrund der Berechnungen wird eine der Platten immer stärker belastet als die anderen, bei 3 oder 5 Platten tritt das nicht auf. Wobei 3 auch eher zu vermeiden sind.. fällt dort eine aus, werden die übrigen 2 ebenfalls sehr stark belastet, was einen weiteren Ausfall erhöht
<bekks> RAID5 mit vier Platten ist schreibtechnisch fast das Langsamste, was man machen kann :)
<bekks> Langsamer ist nur noch RAID6 auf vier Platten :)
<fffelix> nagetier: das wusste ich nicht, danke. Ich wollte jetzt auf ein raid5 mit 3 Platten + plus 1 hdd fürs Backup extrem wichtiger dateien gehen
<fffelix> Also 3x4tb + 1x6tb
<nagetier> fffelix, bei einem regelmäßigem Backup sieht das auch schon wieder anders aus
<nagetier> jedenfalls was Datenverlust angeht
<fffelix> nagetier: hab ich bisher halt nicht gemacht, nur das 4x raid5
<bekks> 8TB netto im RAID5, aber nur 6TB BAckup.
<bekks> Das sieht eher mau aus. :)
<fffelix> bekks: Ja, meine CDs, die alle als Flac gerippt sind, stehen im Keller. Die kann ich notfalls wieder rippen. Oder die tv aufnahmen von tvheadend, die sind auch nicht so wichtig
<nagetier> auch wäre ich evtl. bei derzeitigen 6TB noch vorsichtig.. aber das ist nur ein Gefühl
<fffelix> auf die 6tb soll nur ein backup von dokumenten, aufnahmen etc die wirklich wichtig sind
<fffelix> nagetier: ja, hatte auch gehofft dass es inzwischen irgendwelche langzeit-test à la backblaze oder so gibt
<bekks> Langzeittests worüber?
<fffelix> Na über die failurerate
<nagetier> Jup, da wären mir qualitative Berichte auch sehr lieb
<bekks> Da braucht man keine Tests, sondern muss rechnen können.
<fffelix> Die Formel würde mich interessieren :)
<bekks> Wer sagt, dass das nur eine Formel ist?
<fffelix> Oder was auch immer man da berechnen möchte. Die Berichte von backblaze lesen sich für mich nicht so, als ob das berechnet würde
<bekks> Diesen Artikel kennst du schon?: http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/19/googles-disk-failure-experience/ - ist was älter, aber technisch nicht veraltet.
<bekks> Wer oder was ist backblaze?
<fffelix> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/best-hard-drive/
<kubine> fffelix: Title: The Ultimate Hard Drive Test: What Hard Drive is Best? (at www.backblaze.com)
<fffelix> Ist zwar ein anderes Einsatzszenario mit anderem Umfeld/Setup als bei mir, aber das ist zumindest ein Anhalt gewesen für mich
<fffelix> Danke für den link, les ich gleich mal durch
<fffelix> Ok, das ist ja eher generell auf Festplatten bzgl Temperatur etc bezogen. Backblaze sieht man einzelne Modelle etc, vor allem auch Erfahrungswerte welche Platten tendenziell eher sterben (zb. die 3TB-Platten)
<LetoThe2nd> 1 extern backup fpr "extrem wichtige daten" ist ohnehin in sich ein paradoxon,
<bekks> Daten ohne Backup sind es nicht wert aufgehoben uz werden und vergeuden nur Speicherplatz.
<bekks> fffelix: Diesen Rechner kennst du ja auch schon?: http://www.servethehome.com/raid-calculator/raid-reliability-calculator-simple-mttdl-model/
<kubine> bekks: Title: RAID Reliability Calculator - Simple MTTDL Model - ServeTheHome (at www.servethehome.com)
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: ++
<LetoThe2nd> nur ist "1 extern" != "extrem wichtig"
<fffelix> bekks: wenn ich die Dateien im raid5 habe, ist ja zumindest eine kleine Ausfallsicherheit. Auf der zusätzlichen Platte (die übrigens nicht extern hängen soll) ist nur noch ein weiteres Backup drauf, von bestimmten ordnern mehrere versionen
<fffelix> Aber nicht vom kompletten raid, sondern nur bestimmten ordnern
<LetoThe2nd> fffelix: der letzte satz war das mit abstand dümmste was du bisher gesagt hast.
<fffelix> LetoThe2nd: inwiefern?
<LetoThe2nd> fffelix: eine platte, die intern eingebaut und immer leitend, sogar mit datenverbindung mit dem rechner verbunden ist, zählt nicht als backup. punktum.
<LetoThe2nd> genauso wenig wie ein raid.
<fffelix> Ich hab bei raid ja extra ausfallsicherheit gesagt
<fffelix> Und ein externes Backup, vor allem noch offsite, ist echt etwas zu viel für mein Einsatzszenario
<LetoThe2nd> fffelix: um herauszufinden was ein backup ist, sage einmal laut: "rm -rf /". wenn das betreffende medium nachher noch die gewünschten daten enthält, ist es ein backup. in jedem anderen fall nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, aber wenn du ne zusätzliche platte direkt neben das raid ins gehäuse baust nur zur replikation, das ist völlig rausgeschmissenes geld.
<LetoThe2nd> dann akuf lieber zwei billige usb platten.
<fffelix> Das ist mir klar, LetoThe2nd. Die zusätzliche Platte soll versionbasiert bestimmte Dateien sichern. Wenn ich das komplette root Verzeichnis lösche, is eh was ganz anderes kaputt. Ich wüsste aber nicht, warum das passieren sollte
<LetoThe2nd> das ist dann immer noch kein backups, sondern nur ne versionshistorie. hat nix miteinander zu tun.
<LetoThe2nd> anyways, ich bin mal wieder arbeiten dann.
<fffelix> Ok, USB also. Danke. War sonst noch was "dumm"?
<LetoThe2nd> nö, backup und intern gleichzeitig zu verwenden ist heftig genug.
 * LetoThe2nd ist jetzt wirklich weg.
<fffelix> Ok, danke dir für die "freundliche" Hilfe.
<nagetier> intern verbaut und nicht mounted.
<nagetier> :)
<fffelix> nagetier: was war eigentlich der Plan, dass die halt nicht ständig eingehängt wird, das NAS hat hotswap Einschübe. Sonst muss ich mit USB immer rumstöpseln hinterm NAS. Aber war dann irgendwie ganz schnell dicke Luft in der Diskussion, da ist dann auch mir die Lust vergangen :)
<bekks> fffelix: Also die externe Platte soll intern verbaut werden?
<bekks> Das ist Schwachsinn, für Backups.
<fffelix> bekks: nee, das System hat hotswap einschübe. Ich mounte/unmounte die selber und schieb die Platte raus damit sie keinen Strom zieht
<bekks> Doch, es ist Schwachsinn. Egal was das System hat.
<bekks> Backups gehören nicht auf interne Platte, schon gar nicht im selben System.
<fffelix> Aber ich will nicht jedes Mal hinter dem Gehäuse rumfummeln um das Netzteil ein und ausstecken
<bekks> Dann kauf Dir einen Fußschalter.
<bekks> Oder ein Verlängerungskabel.
<fffelix> Und wenn sie nicht eingesteckt ist? Ich ziehe ja die Platte raus. Wenn sie nicht am Strom ist, was kann da passieren? Sorry, das nervt jetzt bestimmt, aber das rm -rf / ist ja nicht realistisch in dem Fall
<bekks> Hast du denn überhaupt einen Hotswap-Controller?
<fffelix> Ja
<bekks> Sicher?
<bekks> Welchen genau hast du? :)
<fffelix> Der ist am raid-controller dran
<fffelix> BBS2 Barebone
<bekks> Hahahahahaha :D
<fffelix> Ich muss sie manuell unmounten
<bekks> DAS ist alles, aber kein brauchbarer RAID Controller.
<nagetier> Ist er Hot-Swap fähig?
<bekks> Nenn uns mal die Typenbezeichnung von dem Controller.
<fffelix> Das NAS ist aus, das ist ein einfacher silicon image controller
<bekks> ROFLMAO.
<bekks> DAS ist definitiv kein Hotswap-fähiger Controller.
<fffelix> Ich weiß aber definitiv, dass ich Platten im Betrieb ein uns ausschieben kann
<bekks> Ja, schön. Und? Das sagt noch LANGE nicht, dass der Controller das auch unterstützt.
<bekks> Die Silicon Image Controller sind alle durch die Bank nicht hotswap-fähig.
<fffelix> bekks: Ok, dann sagen wir, er tut es nicht. Was ändert das an meinem Szenario?
<bekks> Womit das Thema dann ja auch erledigt wäre.
<bekks> fffelix: Das ändert an deinem Szenario, dass du den Rechner ausmachen musst, um die Platte einzubauen/auszubauen.
<bekks> Macht das ganze Vorhaben mit der externen Platte intern verbaut noch blödsinniger.
<bekks> Die Variante mit dem Verlängerungskabel wird immer klarer.
<fffelix> bekks: danke, freue mich über jeden Anreiz und Hilfe. Bin allerdings etwas überfordert mit der Art. Außerdem lese ich zu dem Barebone wie gesagt, dass es hot swap kann. Und bei mir hat es eben auch schon funktioniert. http://www.mswhs.com/2011/07/bbs2-power-from-tranquil-pc/
<bekks> fffelix: Finde die Modellnummer des Raidcontrollers und finde damit dann heraus, ob er Hotswap unterstützt.
<bekks> fffelix: Und nur weil etwas funktioniert (mit Glück, Magie oder Hühnerknochen ist dabei erstmal egal), heisst das nicht, dass die HW dafür spezifiziert ist.
<jokrebel> vielleicht hat er ja USB-Ports die dann Hotswap können...
<bekks> Und wenn Silicon Image dir sagt "Ja, der Controller XY kann hotswap" ist alles gut - sagen sie das nicht, ist der nicht dafür ausgelegt.
<fffelix> Japp, werde es auch nochmal testen. Sorry, falls meine Fragen dich & LetoThe2nd dazu genötig haben, schnippisch zu werden. War ja nicht bös gemeint.
<fffelix> Danke, jokrebel. Ein kracher zum Schluss \o/
<bekks> Ich wüsste nicht wo ich schnippisch geworden bin.
<jokrebel> VGA-Monitore funktionieren meist auch wenn man sie im Betrieb umsteckt. Deshalb sind sie aber noch nicht als hotplug-fähig ausgewiesen.
<nagetier> bekks, lol?
<bekks> nagetier: Wo war ich denn schnippisch?
<nagetier> von ersten Satz an
<mmsoaihua> Wie Kann ich mehr als vier tastaturbelegung im linux benutzen?
<nagetier> *vom
<bekks> nagetier: Aha? Wenn ich ein Vorhaben aus technischer Sicht als Schwachsinn bezeichne, ist das eine Tatsache und hat nichts mit schnippisch sein zu tun.
<bekks> Ich kann Schwachsinn einfach nicht schönreden. :)
<nagetier> bekks, es ist deine Art.
<nagetier> mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr
<bekks> Ja, zu sagen was Sache ist - das ist nicht schnippisch. :)
<bekks> Schnippisch wäre sowas wie "Ja, dann mach doch weiter mit deinem tollen Vorhaben. Ich wollte dich ja nur warnen."
<bekks> See the difference.
<fffelix> bekks: alles gut. Das "bwahaha" und so - ich kenn das halt in etwas ruhigeren Art. Das war sicher nicht persöhnlich und so, aber in dem Falle hats mich bissl genervt. Aber wie gesagt, danke für die Hilfe
<fffelix> Ich hab auch vollstes Verständnis wenn man genervt ist von Fragen anderer. Aber meistens bringts dann halt nix, dem anderen deutlich zu machen, dass er "dumme" Fragen stellt
<fffelix> So, aber bevor das jetzt weiter im Kreis geht, pack ichs. Danke euch & sorry nochmal
<_moep_> hmmm
<_moep_> https://web.archive.org/web/20100923011100/http://www.tu-ilmenau.de/fakww/fileadmin/template/fakww/Institute_und_Fachgebiete/Volkswirtschaftslehre/Wirtschaftstheorie/Dokumente/Das_Ilmenauer_Doenerkartell.pdf <- :D
<_moep_> args
<_moep_> echan
<jokrebel> fffelix: Fehleinschätzungen des hot-plub-Begriffs darf man doch wohl noch ungestraft versuchen gerade zu rücken. 
<bekks> fffelix: Ich bin von deinen Fragen keineswegs genervt, und habe auch nirgendwo impliziert dass sie dumm wären. Wenn man Dir deutlich macht, dass dei Vorhaben blödsinnig ist, musst du das auch nicht persönlich nehmen.
<dreamon__> bekks, LOL.. Du solltest dich mal in die andere Person versetzen.. Vielleicht fällt es dir dann leichter zu verstehen, warum er so denkt.
<bekks> dreamon__: Nein, tut es nicht. Wenn mir jemand aufgrund technischer Fakten sagt, dass meine Idee Unsinn ist, bin ich nicht persönlich angegriffen.
<bekks> So, weiter im Text.
<fffelix> jokrebel: klar, darf man. Aus deinen "Versuchen" wurde aber halt nichts gerade gerückt, war halt n Späßle, ne? Wenn du jetzt den Unterschied zwischen hot swap und hot plug erklärt hättest, wär das konstruktiver gewesen.
<dreamon__> bekks, Das Wort blödsinn meiner Ansicht nicht angemessen. Blödsinn kommt von Blöd. Das hat was mit Dumm zu tun. Wenn du es durch etwas freundliches Ersetzen würdest. Aber egal. bekks ist wie er ist. Man kenn und schätzt Ihn so wie er ist, oder eben nicht.
<jokrebel> fffelix: Vielleicht ist der Controler ja Hot-Swap-fähig aber der Anschluß nicht Hot-Plug-fähig. Könnt ja auch sein. Und der Unterschied lässt sich sehr schön googlen.
<dreamon__> Bin wech.. schönen Tag noch
<fffelix> jokrebel: wie gesagt, ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn man mich anders auf den Irrtum hingewiesen hätte. Sich dann mit anderen Nutzern darüber lustig zu machen, war halt für die Selbstunterhaltung. Und irre komisch dazu.
<jokrebel> fffelix: Ich fand das jetzt nicht so irre komisch. Sorry meinerseits wenn Du das als "verarsche" aufgefasst hast.
<fffelix> jokrebel: wenn du über mich mit "er" und ironischen Anspielungen sprichst, sehe ich das natürlich als "verarsche". Du willst ja nicht helfen, mit aber klar machen, dass ich keine Ahnung hab. Was ja so ist, sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt
<fffelix> Aber dann kann man kurz mal "google mal unterschied hot swap hot plug" in den Raum schmeißen
<fffelix> Oder eben nix
<jokrebel> fffelix: Nun lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Das "er" war auf Deinen RAID-Controler bezogen. Man kann auch versuchen alles auf sich persönlich zu beziehn; gut ist das meist nicht.
<fffelix> Das ist das, was ich eben auch gemacht habe. Und dazu jetzt eigentlich noch eine Frage hätte, um das für mich zu klären. Aber Kind und Brunnen und so, ne? Finds halt schade, weil ja eigentlich gute Anhaltspunkte und Hilfe gegeben wurde
<nagetier> Aal euch nicht herum
<nagetier> aalt
<jokrebel> fffelix: Naja - wenn Du den Antwortern auch noch vorschreiben willst wie diese Antwort den formuliert sein soll wirds schwierig. Aber alles weitere nicht Problembezogene bitte wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<jokrebel> +Ubuntu-Problembezogene
<h0mer> moin moin
<h0mer> jemand da der sich mit druckern auskennt? geht um die neuanschaffung eines sw laserdruckers
<h0mer> OS ist xubuntu 15.04
<h0mer> bin gelegenheitsdrucker
<koegs> alles in einem OKI MC342dn
<tokam> Kann mir jemand helfen? Meine xorg session verabschieded sich leider zu oft
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/617379/222371
<kubine> tokam: Title: xorg - My gnome session crashes - how to find out why and solve the problem? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tokam> ich habe nun Mate installiert, allerdings funktionieren bei Mate einige Dinge nicht. Ich war zufrieden mit meiner Gnome-Classic Umgebung.
<tokam> Bei Mate funktionieren die Tastaturhotkeys zur Audiosteuerung nicht. Der Dateimanager caja ist schon einmal in der ersten Stunde nach der installation abgestürzt
<tokam> *restart
<Amkei> Hallo, kann mir jmd sagen unter welchem Pfad XChat 2.8.8 standard-mäßig nach SSL-Zertifikaten sucht?
<stevieh> ungeduldiger knopf
<ppq> Amkei, meinst du zur verifizierung des servers? dann ganz normal in /etc/ssl/certs. falls du user-zertifikate meinst, in ~/.xchat2 bzw. ~/.config/xchat2
<Amkei> ich meine vermutlich das zur verifizierung mit dem server. Ich habe bisher eine verschlüsselte Verbindung mit German-Elite genutzt. Jetzt wurde dort das root-Zertifikat geändert. Das neue habe ich nach /etc/ssl/certs kopiert. Aber der Server meldet immer "certificate signature failure".
<Amkei> ich wollte nur ausschliessen, dass ich das Zertifikat im falschen Ordner ablege
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> welche openssl version hast du?
<Amkei> 0.9.8k
<Amkei> isn altes Lucid-System
<mgolisch> evtl kann das keine sha256 signaturen verifizieren oder so
<Amkei> das ging mit dem alten Zertifikat ja auch, aber ich installiere grad openssl 1.0.2d, nur um sicher zu gehen
<Amkei> glaube aber nicht, dass es daran liegt
<mgolisch> laut dem changelog funktioniert sha-2 erst ab 0.9.8o per default evtl ist es das
<Amkei> hm, mal schaun, kompiliert grad noch
<mgolisch> das bringt aber vermutlich nur was wenn du das xchat auch dagegen kompilierst ansonsten bringt das vermutlich recht wenig
<dadrc> Obligatorische Anmerkung, dass Lucid keine Updates mehr kriegt.
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-22
<deem> Hi, ich hab hier 2 VMs, die auf einem ESXi Host liegen und dort über ein privates Netz direkt miteinander kommunizieren. Wie kann man denn feststellen, ob eine der Netzwerkkarten langsamer wird und woran dies liegt? Wenn ich den Client per TFTP bootet, sehe ich im tcpdump, dass die Pakete nach ca 15-20 Sekunden nur noch sehr langsam übermittelt werden. In ESXi ist keine Drosselung eingestellt.
<dadrc> Mal einfach so mit iperf getestet?
<deem> das tool kenn ich gar nicht. ich teste mal. danke dir
<dadrc> Weiß jemand, ob ich in einem Hylafax-Jobcontrol-Script irgendwie den Versand abbrechen kann? Vielleicht mit exit 1 oder so?
<dadrc> (Ich weiß, sehr spezifisch, aber ich dacht, ich frag mal)
<deem> dadrc: ich hab (hoffentlich) einfach mal tftp simuliert und der kommt tatsächlich nur auf 1mbit/sec, obwohl die systeme intern mit 1gbit angeschlossen sind. "iperf -u -M 1412 -c 192.168.1.254 -t 120"
<LetoThe2nd> tftp ist einfach ein dumpfes, langsames protokoll. film at 11.
<dadrc> deem: und wenn du einfach nur den Durchsatz testet, ohne Port und so?
<deem> dadrc: hä?
<deem> :D
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ja, aber in der liveumgebung ist das wesentlich schneller
<deem> dadrc: das meinst du? http://pastebin.com/m36Q8vhz
<kubine> deem: Title: root@client1:~# iperf -u -M 1412 -c 192.168.1.254 ----------------------------- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> deem: mal ohne alles
<dadrc> also, kein -u, kein -M und so
<deem> tjoa... normaler durchsatz :/ "[  4]  0.0-10.0 sec  1.61 GBytes  1.38 Gbits/sec"
<deem> versteh ich nicht, warum udp da so langsam ist...
<dadrc> deem: aber gut, das ist doch schon mal was zum debuggen. hat das esxi eventuell bandbreitenlimitierung für udp drin oder so?
<deem> dadrc: imo nicht. du kannst auf dem vswitch ein limit setzen, aber da ist keines gesetzt
<deem> wäre mir nicht bekannt, dass du da für udp ein eigenes limit setzen kannst
<nagetier> Hallo, ich betreibe an einer Nvidia Karte zwei Monitore die im Twin-View konfiguriert sind, möchte aber nicht immer den Zweiten nutzen. Gibt es eine komfortable Lösung von einer Mehrbildschirm-Konfiguration auf eine Einfache umzuschalten, bevorzugt per Applet in der Leiste unter Xfce?
<nagetier> Wird wohl auf xrandr hinauslaufen, vermute ich.. jedenfalls fand ich noch keine Möglichkeit innerhalb der Profile, mal schauen ob sich dort als "Custom" etwas passendes setzen lässt.
<Fuchs> nagetier: gibt randr tools fuer den tray
<Fuchs> das kannst Du nehmen. Ich fuer mich habe ein kleines Alias, welche ich auf ACPI events triggere (Docking station) 
<nagetier> ahja
<nagetier> Das werde ich versuchen, danke
<nagetier> Da sich die Profile aus nvidia-settings nicht in das Tray legen lassen werden, vermute ich jedenfalls, wäre mein Vorhaben so eh am scheitern.
<Fuchs> Naja
<Fuchs> die Schnittstelle ist ja offen, koenntest Du selber etwas kleines programmieren, 
<Fuchs> gibt ziemlich fixfertige Pythonbibliotheken z.B. fuer trayzeugs
<nagetier> hm, ok
<nagetier> Fuchs, eine kurze Suche über apt und im Internet nach dem Tool war erfolglos, kannst du mir das Paket nennen?
<nagetier> 'lxrandr' würde mir ja auch schon genügen, liegt nicht im Tray, aber okay.
<nagetier> 'lxrandr' wurde installiert, lässt sich auch über die Suche im Whisker-Menü finden (allerdings nur wenn man es vollständig ausschreibt). Jetzt würde ich es gerne in die Liste der Favoriten einfügen, kann das aber nicht, da es sich nicht unterhalb von "Alle" finden lässt, warum?
<nagetier> .. und das Suchergebnis keinen Rechts-Klick erlaubt, was mir ein "Add to Favorites" erlauben sollte.
<nagetier> (Was vermutlich daran liegt, dass es keine native Xfce Anwendung ist)
<Fuchs> nagetier: sorry, war Kaffeepause 
<Fuchs> nagetier: das von KDE oder Gnome kann man sicher nehmen
<nagetier> Okay, werde mal schauen, danke.
<Rochvellon> huch? habe in /etc/ssh/sshd_config 2 Zeilen eingefügt und nun will der sshd vor initialisierung von wlan starten?
<leszek> nagetier: für kde gibts nen programm das nennt sich krandrtray (allerdings meines wissens nur für kde sc 4). Das erzeugt ein Icon im Tray womit du per rechtklick einstellungen tätigen kannst und auf clone modus usw. umschalten kannst sowie die auflösungen steuern kannst. Es sollte im Paket kde-workspace-randr stecken 
<nagetier> leszek, Danke, ich denke das wird mir zu viele Abhängigkeiten nachinstallieren, die ich derzeit nicht haben möchte.
<nagetier> "derzeit", da ich eh mit dem Gedanken spiele zumindest zusätzlich KDE auf dem Xfce System haben zu wollen.
<leszek> nagetier: ja es hängt ab von praktisch dem gesammten kde-workspace ab
<nagetier> Ja, das konnte man herauslesen :)
<leszek> nagetier: es gibt noch arandr. Das Programm kann vorkonfigurierte monitoreinstellungen als script abspeichern. Es hängt nicht von kde ab :) 
<nagetier> leszek, ist seit 10 Minuten installiert ;)
<leszek> :)
<nagetier> Schön wäre ja eine automatische Erkennung, falls möglich.. Monitor aus, die Konfiguration anpassen.
<Rochvellon> hm, habe in der sshd_config folgende 2 zeilen eingefügt: ClientAliveInterval 30 + ClientAliveCountMax 15 nun will sshd nicht mehr starten bzw. wird sofort nach dem start wieder beendet (terminated). any ideas?
<leszek> nagetier: nicht unter xfce
<leszek> kde plasma, gnome-shell und ich denke auch unity können das alle anderen nciht
<leszek> *nicht
<nagetier> Aha, ok
<nagetier> leszek, und die reagieren da tatsächlich auf Knopfdruck?
<leszek> du steckst einen zweiten monitor ein und schwupps wird dieser so konfiguriert wie er vorher war 
<leszek> ich denke das hast du gemeint oder ?
<nagetier> leszek, Anstecken ist klar, das klappt auch unter Xfce. Ich dachte an auf Monitor abschalten, also Power-Off, reagieren.
<nagetier> Aber das, was du beschriebst, klappt seit geraumer Zeit tatsächlich sehr gut.
<leszek> nagetier: ich glaube das geht gar nicht. Weil da kein signal zurückkommt vom monitor ob er an oder aus ist.
<leszek> jedenfalls hab ich das noch nicht gesehen
<nagetier> Ja, mag nicht so einfach umzusetzen sein.. allerdings könnte ich mir da schon Wege vorstellen, aber ok, das können auch Hirngespinste sein.
<nagetier> Das DDC Signal sollte ja nicht mehr erreichbar sein, falls abgeschaltet.. aber auch da kann ich falsch liegen.
<geser> Rochvellon: schon im Syslog geschaut, ob der sshd sagt, wo es ihm wehtut?
<Rochvellon> geser: terminated with status 255
<geser> sonst steht da nichts?
<geser> ansonsten versuche mal den sshd per Hand (als root) zu starten: sshd -d (mit debug)
<Rochvellon> und kurz darauf ein ssh main process ended, respawning. nur ich kann mich nicht auf dem sshd einloggen
<geser> deshalb auch der Vorschlag den man für Debugging nicht per init-Skript sonder manuell zu starten
<Rochvellon> geser, -d meint, dass diese 2 zeilen bad configuration wären
<deem> sind das nicht client-spezifische parameter?
<deem> ergo gehören in die client und nicht in die server config?
<Rochvellon> laut http://stefankonarski.de/content/ssh-verbindung-broken-pipe und http://greenitsolutions.at/write-failed-broken-pipe/ soll es auch in der sshd_config gehen
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: SSH Verbindung: Broken Pipe | StefanKonarski.de (at stefankonarski.de)
<Rochvellon> und unter http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi/OpenBSD-current/man5/sshd_config.5 sind diese auch für die sshd_config aufgeführt
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: OpenBSD manual pages (at www.openbsd.org)
<nagetier> leszek, surprise, schalte ich den TFT an DP-1 ab, wird der Desktop auf den TFT (DVI) am zweiten Anschluss umgeworfen, schaltet beim Reaktivieren aber nicht automagisch zurück.
<nagetier> .. und ist nach dem Aktivieren vom TFT an DP-1 über lxrandr im Clone-Modus :/
<nagetier> und das ist jetzt mal richtig schade
<Rochvellon> gelöst: anstatt server client reinschreiben
<nagetier> Okay, lässt sich innerhalb von lxrandr lösen.. dennoch unnötiges geklicke, IMHO.
<nagetier> Rochvellon, anstatt Client Server, sshd seitig, vermute ich.
<Rochvellon> nagetier: ich hatte mich in der zeile vertan und schrieb in die sshd_config server.... anstatt client...
<nagetier> Rochvellon, also ServerAliveInterval 30 + ServerAliveCountMax 15 ?
<Rochvellon> jo, das schrieb ich als erstes rein, richtig ist jedoch Client...
<nagetier> ok *merk*
<Rochvellon> nagetier: hatte mich da in der zeile vertan, als ich diese zeilen eingefügt hatte
<nagetier> sollte nicht passieren, kann aber ;)
<nagetier> Ist dennoch schade, jetzt muss ich an TFT2, welcher üblich verdeckt ist, TFT1 wieder aktivieren.. sprich n script welches mir per Tastenkombination TFT1 reaktiviert, und von Clone- auf Twin- umschaltet
<nagetier> Okay, das muss durchdacht werden.
<jakob> Kann mir jemand bezüglich eines Problemes mit XFCE4 helfen?
<jokrebel> kaum, wenn Du das Problem nicht näher schilderst.
<jokrebel> oder frühzeitig den Kanal verlässt.
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-23
<ubu> moin
<ubu> wie kann man auf netzwerkfreigaben über das terminal zugreifen?
<ubu> ich habe eine verbindung zum ftp über nautilius? möchte gerne via das terminal oder filezilla darauf zugreifen wie ist der pfad?
<pog> moin
<rentier_> Huhu! Was bedeutet es, wenn ich im Terminal auf ein "ping localhost" eine Antwort kriege?
<koegs> das dein loopback interface funktioniert
<rentier_> koegs also kein Zeichen für Malware-Befall
<nagetier> und es in /etc/hosts konfiguriert ist, imho
<koegs> rentier_: du solltest mal ein bisschen lesen was "localhost" ist
<rentier_> Ich weiß, was das ist
<ghostcube> wenn du das wüsstest, in gänze, würdest du nich nach der loopback antwort fragen, imho
<tokam> Nach 5 Versuchen wird aufgegeben. Error: g-io-error-quark: Error opening file '/media/tokam/ToKaM/my-important-lenovo-g550-backups/duplicity-full.20150722T144539Z.vol728.difftar.gpg': Input/output error (0)
<Approach> Ich habe 15.04 als docker image installiert... und stelle gerade fest das es kein netstat mehr hat?
<Approach> Wie gucke ich den nach meinen geöffneten Ports?
<geser> kannst du nicht das Paket "net-tools" nachinstallieren? (das enthält netstat)
<Approach> thx geser wusste nicht wie es heißt
<nagetier> Würde mir gerne das Programm ansehen, allerdings wird hier derzeit 15.04 genutzt.. habe ich da Möglichkeiten? - https://launchpad.net/~mixxx/+archive/ubuntu/mixxx
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Mixxx Releases : “Mixxx Release Managers” team (at launchpad.net)
<koegs> VM :)
<koegs> wäre zumindest sauberer als das alte paket in 15.04 manuell zu installieren
<nagetier> Könnte dann mit der Tonausgabe schwierig werden
<koegs> wieso? die VM gibt den Ton doch weiter
<nagetier> Ja, stimmt schon.
<Klawa> Verständnisfrage zum Dateisystem. Stimmt es, dass jede Anwendung eines 'users' vollen Zugriff auf dessen Dateisystem hat?
<Fuchs> Wenn die Anwendung unter dessen UID laeuft, dann kann sie mit dessen Rechten auf das Dateisystem zugreifen, korrekt
<Fuchs> es sei denn, man habe etwas wie SELinux 
<leszek> oder apparmor (was von ubuntu standardmäßig verwendet wird)
<Fuchs> oder das, ja 
<tech9> würde für einen schwachen laptop eher xfce oder mate in frage kommen? Hat da jemand erfahrungswerte?
<digitaloktay> tech9 ich habe hier auf dem Core T6600 xfce drauf
<sash_> tech9: Ich denk, die tun sich beide nicht viel.
<tech9> ok
<tech9> Habe xfce am laufen, ist super. Aber gewöhnungsbedürftig 
<Rochvellon> hm, wenn ich mittels apt-get remove etliche pakete löschen will, kommt jedesmal http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927527/ obwohl diese pakete gar nicht installiert sind
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-24
<nagetier> Ich versuche die Befehle 'sleep 5 && xset dpms force off' in einem Starter auszuführen (ohne '), in der Konsole funktioniert das, im Starter selber nicht. Was habe ich da schon wieder vergessen, es gelang mir mal?
<nagetier> *Programmstarter, ein Element in der Xfce-Leiste (15.04)
<nagetier> Was ebenfalls interessant zu wissen wäre.. kann man das Aufwecken des Bildschirm durch Bewegung der Maus verhindern? (ebenfalls Xfce, 15.04)
<geser> Rochvellon: versuche mal ein "apt-get -f install" um diese Abhängigkeiten zu reparieren
<Rochvellon> geser: hatte ich schon mit dpkg --purge gelöst. Hintergrund war, dass ein Paket wohl gksu als abhängikeit deinstallieren wollte und hplip auf gksu bzw dem kde-pendant beharrt und deswegen dann das installiert werden sollte, was wohl an den fehlenden abhängigkeiten fehlschlug. gksu wurde jedenfalls nicht gelöscht :)
<birne> Hi Leute. Weiß jemand von euch warum ein umts-stick nicht immer erkannt wird? Ich habe einen huawei e173. Wenn ich ihn in einen USB-slot stecke, kommt normalerweise das Fenster mit der PIN-Abfrage auf. Manchmal kommt nichts und erst nach einem Neustart kommt die Abfrage wieder. Woran könnte das liegen? Habe Xubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Schau Dir in dmesg an, was passiert ist, wenn der Stick nicht erkannt wurde.
<birne> okay, mach ich. danke!
<birne> Bis später.
<Keba> Hallo zusammen :)
<David1977> o/
<Keba> Neulich sind im Feed-Reader ein paar Meldungen über Probleme mit Samsung SSDs und Linux vorbeigescrollt. Jetzt möchte ich mir einen Laptop mit einer 850 EVO kaufen, hab ich da Probleme zu erwarten? Muss ich den Kernel (geplant ist der Einsatz von 14.04) patchen? Gibt es irgendwas besonderes zu beachten?
<buerohengst> ich glaube, der patch zu diesem problem ist im moment noch nicht mal offiziell im kernel aufgenommen
<stevieh> was für ein patch?
<buerohengst> den patch, den samsung irgendwie selber beigebracht hat
<buerohengst> aber irgendwie scheint ja eh noch nicht so ganz klar zu sein, was da wirklich schief läuft
<Keba> ah, Google findet https://blog.algolia.com/when-solid-state-drives-are-not-that-solid/ dazu :)
<Keba> buerohengst: Hmm, und das heißt jetzt? TRIM aus? "egal, ich schreib ja eh nicht so viel, wie die auf ihren Enterprise-Servern"? oder …?
<buerohengst> Keba: meines wissens nach reicht es, wenn der cron-job für fstrim auf dem betroffenen system deaktiviert wird
<buerohengst> kann aber sein, dass die betroffenen modelle eh schon auf der blacklist gelandet sind
<Keba> buerohengst: das heißt dann, dass ich TRIM gar nicht nutze?
<buerohengst> Keba: bis das ausgestanden ist, wäre das die einfachste und sicherste variante
<buerohengst> zumindest meiner meinung nach
<Keba> okay :)
<Keba> Ist der Geschwindkeitsverlust denn stark?
<buerohengst> also ich hab das mal vor den zeiten mit diesem cron-job monatelang auf einem gerät vergessen
<buerohengst> ich kann nicht behaupten, dass ich das gemerkt hätte
<Keba> ah, super :)
<buerohengst> und irgendwann ist das problem gelöst, irgendwas gepatcht und dann kann man das wohl wieder normal einsetzen
<buerohengst> da das nur ein softwareseitiges problem ist, fand ich den "festplattenbug" bei notebook-HDDd damals wesentlich erschreckender
<Keba> alles klar, ich lass das dann erstmal ohne TRIM laufen :)
<buerohengst> Keba: und ansonsten weißt du ja, wie das mit den backups von wichtigen daten ist ;)
<Keba> buerohengst: Natürlich. Hab trotzdem wenig Lust auf korrupte Daten und/oder eine kaputte SSD. Das kostet nämlich Zeit und Geld, selbst wenn ich aktuelle Backups habe ;)
<buerohengst> Keba: also die festplatte selber leidet ja nicht darunter ... aber das mit den daten würde mich auch annerven
<zerofrost> hallo zusammen
<zerofrost> ich hab ein kleines problem mit ubuntu 15.04 was den network-manager-openvpn angeht, bekomme im internet leider keine lösung meines problems ergooglet.
<zerofrost> könnte bzw. hätte jemand vielleicht lust mir bei meinem problem ein wenig auszuhelfen?
<dadrc> wenn du es beschreibst, können wir es versuchen ;)
<zerofrost> okay super
<zerofrost> also es geht um die openvpn verbindung, sobald ich mich über den manager verbinden will bekomme ich keine reakion (sprich es tut sich nichts, keine fehlermeldung...) 
<zerofrost> openvpn funktioniert aber einwandfrei, naja jedenfalls über das terminal
<dadrc> Auch keine Einträge im Log?
<zerofrost> ich muss gestehen dass ich ein neuling was linux angeht und daher nicht sehr viel darüber weiss
<zerofrost> wo bekomme ich denn einen einblick auf den log
<dadrc> Ein guter Einstieg ist meistens /var/log/syslog 
<zerofrost> NetworkManager[20797]: <error> [1437755955.319023] [vpn-manager/nm-vpn-connection.c:1778] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.
<dadrc> das ist doch schon mal was
<zerofrost> ^^
<zerofrost> wieder was dazugelernt 
<dadrc> Ich guck gerade, es gab mal einen Bug, der sowas verursacht hat
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/1297849
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-vpnc/+bug/1297849/comments/124 wäre mal einen Versuch wert
<zerofrost> okay, kann ich diese file ohne bedenken löschen?
<dadrc> Eigentlich ja, aber wenn du dir Sorgen machst, verschieb sie doch einfach
<dadrc> Ansonsten, guck mal ganz unten, die haben gerade neue Pakete gebaut, die sie testen
<dadrc> Wenn das bei den Tests jetzt klappt, sollte das dann auch bald für alle ausgerollt werden
<zerofrost> kann man die neuen pakete schon beziehen?
<dadrc> Für 15.05 scheint das Paket noch nicht gebaut zu sein, nein
<nagetier> *15.04 ;)
<dadrc> Probier das mal mit der Datei, vielleicht fixt das das Problem ja, bis die mit dem Testen fertig sind
<dadrc> Jo, danke :)
<zerofrost> okay ich versuch das mal mit dem löschen der %gconf.xml zu lösen
<zerofrost> soll ich am besten mich frisch einloggen/rebooten oder reicht es wenn ich den network-manager restarte
<dadrc> im bugreport sagen sie neustarten
<dadrc> ich hab den bug selber nicht, kann also nicht sagen, ob weniger reicht
<zerofrost> okay ich werd mal rebooten, ich dank dir aber jetzt schonmal für deine hilfe
<zerofrost> jetzt weiss ich ja wo ich mir die logfiles einsehen kann
<zero> da bin ich wieder ^^
<zero> hat leider nichts gebracht
<zerofrost> die %gconf.xml erscheint nach dem neustart einfach wieder XD
<sash_> Ja, die wird neu angelegt.
<dadrc> zerofrost, weißt du, wie man mit einem PPA umgeht?
<zerofrost> nicht wirklich, muss ich zu meiner schade gestehen :-/ bin ja ein linux newbie
<dadrc> Macht ja nichts.
<dadrc> PPAs sind zusätzliche Paketquellen, bei denen man zwar vorsichtig sein muss, aber manchmal sind nette Sachen drin
<dadrc> Hier hat zB jemand die Pakete mit dem Fix auch für Vivid gebaut
<zerofrost> ach ist das sowas wie ne repo?
<dadrc> Ja, nur von einer "Privatperson" betrieben
<zerofrost> achso ja das weiss ich ja dann doch :-P
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~pboldin/+archive/ubuntu/nm ← guck mal da rein, steht auch bei, wie man die benutzt.
<zerofrost> wie kann ich denn einsehen welche version mein network-manager hat
<dadrc> Im Paketmanager deiner Wahl oder auf der Konsole mit `apt-cache policy network-manager`
<dadrc> Wobei, laut dem Bugreport, das Problem eher network-manager-applet ist
<zerofrost> also ich wunder mich stehts übe dieses problem
<zerofrost> ich hab auf meinem laptop seit längererm ubuntu installiert also seit 14.04 und dann ein upgrade auf die 15.04 gemacht
<zerofrost> da hab ich dieses problem aber nicht
<dadrc> ich habs auch nicht auf meinem 15.04, scheint einfach nicht bei allen aufzutreten
<zerofrost> und du hast kein upgrade gemacht?
<zerofrost> war es eine reine installation?
<dadrc> aufm laptop ist meine installation frisch, aber meine kollegen haben aktualisiert und keine probleme
<zerofrost> hmm merkwürdig, möglich das es von der hardware/treiber abhängt 
<zerofrost> ich dachte mir, vielleicht könnte ich ja die dazugehörigen paketdateien vom notebook auf den pc übertragen um das problem zu lösen
<zerofrost> oder mach ich damit mehr kaputt 
<dadrc> ne, das wird nichts bringen
<dadrc> da werden schon die gleichen versionen installiert sein
<dadrc> wenn du nicht auf das offizielle paket warten magst, probier das PPA aus
<dadrc> ich muss mal eben afk
<zerofrost> okay, dieser PPA quelle trauen?
<zerofrost> okay
<dadrc> das scheint der kerl zu sein, der generell für die plugins zuständig ist. die paketliste sieht auch ok aus.
<dadrc> Ich würd's machen. Aber ich bin halt auch nur so ein Typ im IRC ;)
<zerofrost> ^^ sid wir das nicht alle :-D
<zerofrost> hey es läuft 
<zerofrost> danke für die hilfe und den support
<zerofrost> wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende
<zerofrost> cu
<dreamon_> Könnt ihr ein paar games für Linux empfehlen? WarThunder läuft super.. Vielleicht was in der Richtung.?
<Lothenon> bspw. tuxcart, lincity ng, mahjong, warsow, ego-shooter auf basis von quake2, quake1 - 3 (brauchst aber die Spieldateien vom Spiel), etc.
<Lothenon> oder was suchst du, dreamon_?
<dreamon_> Lothenon, Die üblichen Verdächtigen kenne ich .. Ich wunder mich das z.B. WarThunder gibt, das es auch unter Linux gibt, von dem ich nur durch Zufall auf Planet gelesen habe.
<Lothenon> wenn du eine fahrsimulation suchst, böte sich eurotrucks2 an, erhältlich über steam
<dreamon_> http://warthunder.com/de
<ThreeM> kotor 2
<Lothenon> ansonsten laufen auch einige windows-spiele gut mit wine
<dreamon_> ThreeM, hast nen link? 
<dreamon_> Was ist dieses Steam zeug. sind das Bezahlgames?
<Lothenon> dreamon_: ja, steam ist eine bezahl-plattform
<ThreeM> http://store.steampowered.com/news/17648/
<dreamon_> Das hier hab ich unter wine noch nicht zum laufen gebracht https://eu.wargaming.net/id/signin/?next=/id/tracking/add/%3Fevent%3Dclient_install_wows%26tracking_id%3D8b255b84638c0bc83f12bf98b032eef4d2c85536%26next%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fworldofwarships.eu%252Fen%252Fcontent%252Fgame%252F%253Futm_campaign%253Dwows-installer%2526utm_medium%253Dauto_open%2526utm_source%253Dwebinstaller
<dreamon_> oh Jesus.. sorry
<dreamon_> oder http://worldofwarships.eu/en/content/game/
<dreamon_> Oh ich seh gerade es gibt einen Installer für playonlinux → https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-1592-World_Of_Tanks.html
<tech9> Moinsen, bei Ubuntu Mate habe ich in den Einstellungen vom Touchpad nicht die Möglichkeit, es zu deaktivieren. Ist es normal bei der Mate-Version?
<mrkramps> tech9, das scheint mit dem standarddialog dafür tatsächlich nicht zu funktionieren
<mrkramps> siehe bspw. http://emka.web.id/tutorial/tutorial-linux/2015/how-to-disable-touchpad-in-ubuntu-mate-15-04/
<tech9> ok danke
<tech9> Mate gibt mir eine Meldung das der Akku vom Laptop alt oder defekt ist. Sollten die anderen Distris das auch machen? Oder kann es sein das der Akku nicht immer erkannt wird?
<mrkramps> möglich
<mrkramps> was sagt denn bspw. ein:$ cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0
<ppq> oder die DE macht einfach nichts draus.
<mrkramps> sry, da fehlt im befehl die eigentlich geräte datei wie :$ cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0/info
<tech9> Habe das mate gerade nicht am laufen, werde ich dann morgen früh mal ins Terminal eingeben.
<tech9> ok
<tech9> recht hat mate aber mit der akku meldung, der hält nur noch 30 mins ^^ 
<tech9> Hab ich abgespeichert den befehl
<mrkramps> dann bezieht sich diese meldung auf "alt" und nicht auf "defekt" :)
<tech9> ja hehe
<tech9> finde ich ganz praktisch, 
<mrkramps> tech9, musst mal schauen, ob der befehl so funktioniert … ansonsten einfach mal gucken, was da noch in der verzeichnisstruktur von /sys/class rumliegt
<tech9> ok
<tech9> Der Befehl gilt dann nur für die Ubuntu Mate version?
<mrkramps> tech9, nein, der ist eigentlich allgemeingültig seit spätestens kernel 3.0
<tech9> mint cinnamon hat die datei/verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Schaue dann morgen mal bei mate
<mrkramps> tech9, wenn kein akku vorhanden ist, wäre das normal =)
<Lothenon> oder wenn dieser defekt ist
<tech9> Ahhhhh
<tech9> jetzt wo du es sagst
<tech9> im aktuellem lappi hab ich den nicht drinne
<Lothenon> hehe
<tech9> xfce ist schneller auf meinem Laptop als Mate. Aber naja, mate hat für mich die gewohntere Umgebung. Was halten die eingefleischten ubuntuusers von Mate, nicht allzuviel oder?
<mrkramps> tech9, wir halten hier nicht viel von mint
<mrkramps> mate ist nur die fortführung von gnome2 und das war vor unity mal standarddesktop von ubuntu
<tech9> ja, ich weiß
<mrkramps> die eingefleischten mögen das also vielleicht durchaus noch ;)
<tech9> ...das mit mint
<mrkramps> ich habe selber eine weile mit mate gearbeitet, allerdings kommt das an xfce für mich nicht heran … auch wenn das auf den ersten blick nahezu gleich aussieht inzwischen
<tech9> Ich bin ab version 10, glaube das war Julia, bei Linux geblieben. 
<tech9> Wahrscheinlich weil es so einfach zu bedienen war. 
<ppq> das klingt nach mint ;)
<mrkramps> tech9, unser "problem" mit mint ist auch nich zwangsläufig technischer natur - es funktioniert ja durchaus als system
<mrkramps> es ist vielmehr die nicht existente community, deren support-anfragen wir ständig abfangen sollen
<tech9> ok, verständlich. Ich bin aber ganz bewusst in diesen Channel gekommen und weiß das hier "ubuntu" ist^^
<tech9> Also nicht um Fragen zu Mint zu fragen
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-25
<bastl> #synology
<tomtomtom> Hallo, ich habe nach einem apt upgrade ein kleines Problem: ich hab ein raid5, nachdem grub konfiguriert werden sollte, kamen i/o fehler auf einem device das teil des verbunds ist. Habe daraufhin versucht, smart des devices zu checken, bekam nur einen "Log Sense failed, IE page [scsi response fails sanity test]". In mdadm war das devce removed bzw mit (F) angegeben. Unter Seatools bestehen aber alle platten den smart check und ein
<tomtomtom> Die Fehler nach dem apt-get upgrade sind hier: http://pastebin.com/P0WQMMGt
<dadrc> Hardwarecontroller?
<tomtomtom> Ich hatte schon mal probleme mit grub, ich weiß nicht, ob er in den mbr von sdd schreiben wollte, was ja unsinnig wäre, weil sdd in md0 eingehängt ist
<tomtomtom> dadrc: dachte ich auch erst
<tomtomtom> Hab aber eine andere Festplatte in den slot gesteckt
<tomtomtom> Die läuft
<dadrc> Was für ein Ubuntu hast du denn da? 
<tomtomtom> 12.04
<tomtomtom> Die i/o fehler kamen wirklich nur während der grub konfiguration vor
<tomtomtom> Allerdings hat die hdd danach den smartctl test nicht bestanden
<tomtomtom> und war in mdadm als removed angegeben
<tomtomtom> Nur in seatools gibts ein ok
<dadrc> Hast du einen anderen Rechner da, an dem du auch mal ein smartctl auf die Platte schicken kannst?
<tomtomtom> Gibt's die möglichkeit, ein live ubuntu zu starten, mdadm nachzuladen und alle platten read-only einzubinden? Also ohne dass der versucht was zu reparieren?
<tomtomtom> Ja, würde schnell ein Live USB erstellen
<dadrc> mdadm hat 'nen --readonly-Switch
<tomtomtom> dadrc: danke, wäre nach smartctl auf einem andern system also der nächste schritt um zu prüfen, ob die platten bzw der verbund ok ist?
<dadrc> ja, ist ein guter Plan
<tomtomtom> Hab den Controller an dem port halt nicht unter last gesetzt, sondern nur eine platte eingesteckt und im bios geschaut, ob die Platte richtig erkannt wird
<tomtomtom> dadrc: smartctl war acuh auf dem anderen System ok. Also dann mdadm --asemble --readonly --scan ausführen mit allen platten??
<dadrc> würd ich versuchen, joa
<Klawa> Plugin-Problem. Neues 15.04 mit CompizConfig Manager. Es fehlen viele plugins (z.B. Wallpaper). Sie sind in der 'Plugin-Liste (deaktiviert/aktiviert) nicht vorhanden. Wie installiere ich zusätzliche Plugins?
<dadrc> Ich würd mal spontan drauf tippen, dass "compiz-plugins" nicht installiert ist
<dadrc> Kannst du mit dem Paketmanager deiner Wahl installieren
<Klawa> dadrc, danke; kaum macht man's richtig, gehts :)
<dadrc> =)
<TingelTangelTom> Hallo Ihr Wissenden, Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Netzwerkes und bin mir bewusst das dies bestimmt der falsche Channel ist, aber kann mir jemand von euch dabei weiterhelfen?
<TingelTangelTom> Oder einen alternativen Channel nennen?
<ppq> wenn es etwas mit ubuntu zu tun hat, bist du schon richtig hier
<ppq> andernfalls → #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<TingelTangelTom> @ppq Nein nicht direkt, geht um Heimnetzwerk, aber da bin ich bei offtopic doch auch verkehrt? 
<dadrc> Das ist ja das Schöne am OT: Nichts ist OT außer Ubuntusupport :)
<TingelTangelTom> Ok...
<holgersson> ppq: Warum habt Ihr TingelTangelTom an den OT-Kanal verwiesen? Heimnetzwerkerei ist doch Distro-unabhängig und damit hier genauso sinnvoll wie in einem anderen Distro-Kanal, oder seht Ihr das hier anders?
<ring0> du sagst es selbst, das war distributionsunabhängig, und hier ist ubuntu support :)
<holgersson> ring0: Aber wenn alle unabhängigen Kram als OT ansehen wird nirgendwo weitergeholfen. Aber gut, diese Diskussion wird hier wohl auch auch OT sein. Falls jemand weiter mit mir diskutieren möchte: ich idle jetzt auch im offtopic-Kanal rum.
<helpless> 18:56] <helpless> Hallo zusammen: Ich bräuchte einen Rat wenn das möglich ist. Ich hätte auf einem alten PC (Centrino 1,6Ghz, 500mbRam) eine ubuntuversion installieren. Aber leider wird immer die installation abgebroch mit dem Hinweis der CPU passt nicht man müsse mit einem anderen Kernel arbeiten. [18:57] <helpless> das Problem habe ich mit Ku und Lubuntu gleichermaßen. Jetzt ist meine Frage wie ich dort ein halbwegs vernÃ
<helpless> hode ich anwenden muss.
<helpless> Vielen Dank
<helpless> die Infos auf ubuntu dazu und beim googeln haben mich leider nicht weitergebracht.
<leszek> helpless: Die Centrino CPU kann vermutlich kein PAE. Hier gibts einer mit der gleichen Frage. Kurzum versuche mit F6 die Bootoption forcepae anzugeben. Ich empfehle grundsätzlich bei dieser Hardware aber nur Lubuntu. Alle anderen würden zu schleppend rennen auf dieser Hardware  http://askubuntu.com/questions/450400/install-lubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-non-pae-processor
<helpless> Danke dir, ja mit Lubuntu hätte ich es auch versucht. Du meinst bei der grafischen Übersichtsauswahl mit f6 die Optionen ändern bevor man von CD startet oder von CD installiert?
<leszek> ja genau. Quasi in diesem Bootloader der einem erlaubt das Live System zu starten
<helpless> Ok, vielen dank werde das gleich mal testen
<helpless> Hallo zusammen nochmals: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich (Kubuntu) mich auf den PC (Lubuntu) meines Kumpels draufschalten (Fernwartung) kann damit ich evtl. Probleme (in meinen Möglichkeiten) beheben kann?
<MightyBroccoli> ich würde das Programm TeamViewer in den Raum werfen...
<Rochvellon> vnc, teamviewer, ssh
<helpless> wunderbar, dann mach ich mich mal schlau. 
<MightyBroccoli> ssh finde ich für die Fernwartung vorallem für DesktopSystem schwierig.
<helpless> ich brauch wenn dann was einfaches. Auch etwas was er dann immer freigeben muss ist ok.
<MightyBroccoli> Der einfachste Client ist TeamViewer installieren und dann muss bloß die Kombination ausgetauscht werden.
<helpless> ok
<helpless> Vielen Dank ich versuch gleich mal das zu erkunden
<holgersson> helpless: Du wirst so oder so die Hürde NAT (am Router/Modem) umgehen müssen (heißt manuelle Port-Weiterleitung einrichten). Ich zieh' dann SSH vor, aber administriere auch keine Desktops.
<holgersson> Kann nicht WebRTC mittlerweile auch Desktopfreigaben?
<MightyBroccoli> ja das geht über Umwege ist aber glaube nicht so wirklich vorgesehen :D 
<Rochvellon> kommt drauf an, was man machen möchte, MightyBroccoli. wenn du demjenigen zeigen möchtest, wie ein programm zu bedienen ist, ist vnc und teamviewer dazu geeignet. wenn du nur configs und programme installieren willst, ist ssh mmn nach besser
<MightyBroccoli> ja ok das stimmt allerdings auch. Ich nehme bei Desktop Problemen gerne an das es sich um ein GUI Problem handelt :D 
<nagetier> TeamViever konnte man doch auch ohne explizite Freischaltung am Router verwenden?
<MightyBroccoli> ja kann man
<holgersson> WebRTC auch :P
<hasi> Hallo bin back
<hasi> bin neu hier ist jemand on
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Laut "/names" sogar eine ganze Reihe von Leuten. :)
<hasi> meinst du redchts unten benutzer?
<bekks> Das weiß ich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß welches Programm Du nutzt :)
<Rochvellon> also ich hab die benutzerliste links unten
<hasi> xchat-gnome
<hasi> habe es gerade über synapti installiert
<Fuchs> ich wuerde hexchat empfehlen, xchat wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, hat Sicherheitsluecken und Fehler, und die -gnome variante davon ist unnoetig kastriert
<Fuchs> nur so am Rande
<hasi> was würdest du empfehlen?
<Fuchs> ...
<Fuchs> Du moechtest meine Zeile noch einmal lesen 
<hasi> Ich sehe in deiner Zeile keine Programm Empfehlung
<bekks> Was könnte "ich würde hexchat empfehlen" wohl bedeuten?
<nils_2> weechat, wenn man keine bunte oberfläche benötigt :-)
<Rochvellon> und irssi, wenn man consolenjunkie ist :D
<hasi> ich brauch ein Chatprogramm wo ich mit kmag lesen kann.
<Fuchs> hasi: hexchat entspricht Deinem Xchat fast 1:1, nur wird es noch aktiv weiterentwickelt. Probier es doch einfach aus. 
<Fuchs> wobei, kmag ... verwendest Du KDE?  Wenn ja: kannst Du auch konversation statt Hexchat nehmen. Egal was: nicht xchat gnome
<hasi> ok ich installier mir hexchat.
<hasi1> hallo bin jetzt mit hexchat
<tech9> 2.10.2 ist etwas aktueller hasi1 
<hasi1> OK aber auch flexibler und habe erst den Chanel gesucht
 * holgersson schmeißt noch quassel in den Raum.
<hasi1> versteh ich nicht
<holgersson> Quassel ist ein IRC-Programm in Client-Server-Struktur.
<hasi1> ok Danke für die Info.
<ppq> was ist denn eigentlich dein anliegen?
<Tekkkz> Hi. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<Tekkkz> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/398972-bm800-condenser-microphone-mit-xlr-usb-adapter.html#post7576549
<mgolisch> was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<Tekkkz> ich nutze ein ubuntu system wo es so lise ist
<hasi1> hat jemand schon ubuntu coree snappy probiert?
<mgolisch> hasi1: nein bisher nicht
<hasi1> Schade hätte mich mal Intressiert wer hier schon erfahurngen gesammelt hat.
<bekks> hasi1: Du könntest in #ubuntu-core fragen :)
<kirsten> Hallo, ich habe 3 ubuntu Rechner und 1 Synology. Jetzt mache ich es so, dass ich meine Daten nur noch auf dem Synology-Nas speichere. Das klappt zu hause auch ganz gut. Jetzt möchte ich aber auch meinen Laptop mit nach Unterwegs nehmen. Meine Datenplatte ist circa 200 GB groß. Das brauche ich alles unterwegs, weil ich viel mit Grafik und Fotos arbeite. Wie aber kann ich meinenLaptop mit dem Synology NAS synchronisieren, wenn ich 
<bekks> Nach "wenn ich" wurde dein Text abgeschnitten.
<kirsten> nach hause komme
<bekks> Die Antwort heisst: rsync
<kirsten> muss ich dafür etwas auf dem Synology installieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<kirsten> ah, super, ich lese gerade das wiki
<kirsten> ich glaube Grsync ist eher was für mich
<kirsten> ups, ich lese gerade, dass unison auch rsync benutzt. ich habe auch schon versucht unison zu benutzen, das funktioniert aber nicht, weil dann etwas auch auf dem NAS installiert sein muss
<bekks> Was nicht stimmt.
<bekks> Für unison muss ebensowenig etwas auf dem NAS installiert sein.
<kirsten> naja, aber es klappt nicht
<bekks> Was nicht am NAS liegt.
<bekks> Mounte das oder die Shares des NAS, mit denen du synchronisieren willst so wie immer, und dann lass einfach rsync/unison laufen; die lokale Kopie gegen das mounted Share.
<kirsten> ah, ok, das werde ich mal versuchen
<kirsten> das wird dann aber vermutlich etwas langsamer sein
<bekks> Etwas langsamer als was?
<kirsten> naja langsamer als wenn ich direkt syncen würde, so syncronisiere ich ja die Kopie
<bekks> Äh? Nein?
<kirsten> ähm ok. vermutlich mein Denkfehler
<bekks> Du willst die lokale Kopie mit dem Original synchronisieren. Die lokale Kopie liegt lokal, das Original mountest du.
<bekks> Dann synchronisierst du. Done.
<kirsten> also, ich muss dann das NAS mounten
<bekks> Das sagte ich, ja.
<kirsten> hallo, ich bins noch mal. habe jetzt gerade mal Grsync ausprobiert
<kirsten> es klappt, allerdings nur in eine Richtung. Ist das normal? Muss ich anschließend auch noch mal quelle und ziel vertauschen, damit in beide Richtungen  synchronisiert wird?
<bekks> rsync arbeitet unidirektional.
<bekks> unison arbeitet bidirektional.
<kirsten> was heißt unidirektional
<bekks> "nur in eine Richtung".
<kirsten> ok, also muss ich danach quelle und Ziel noch mal vertauschen
<bekks> Jein.
<kirsten> ah
<bekks> Das kommt auf die von dir benutzten Optionen an.
<kirsten> hm
<bekks> Du änderst doch nur auf einem der beiden Rechner Dinge, oder?
<kirsten> nich t unbedingt. 
<bekks> Du bist mit dem Laptop unterwegs, änderst was an der lokalen Kopie, und willst diese aktuellen Änderungen dann auch deinem NAS haben, oder?
<kirsten> ja, dann bin ich aber zu hause und ändere wieder etwas 
<kirsten> das möchte ich dann natürlich auch auf dem laptop haben
<bekks> 14Du kommst mit dem Laptop nach Hause, und synchronisierst die Änderungen vom Laptop auf das NAS.
<bekks> Dann arbeitest du an einem anderen Rechner weiter, speicherst was auf dem NAS.
<kirsten> ja
<bekks> BEvor du dann wieder an den Laptop gehst, synchronisierst du wieder das NAS mit der lokalen Kopie auf dem Laptop.
<bekks> Für diesen ganzen Vorgang reicht rsync völlig aus.
<kirsten> ja, dann aber mit quelle und ziel vertauscht
<kirsten> oder?
<bekks> Und die Quelle ist immer das Verzeichnis, welches aktueller ist (lokale Kopie auf dem Laptop oder das NAS).
<kirsten> das kann man einstellen?
<bekks> Ja, in dem man es vor dem Synchronisieren angibt.
<bekks> Denn nur du alleine weisst, wo sich die aktuelleren Daten befinden.
<kirsten> na ich glaube es ist einfacher quelle und ziel zu tauschen
<bekks> Genau das sagte ich...
<bekks> Lies doch wenigstens was ich Dir schreibe :)
<kirsten> ah, ja
<kirsten> ok, auf jeden fall vielen dank!
#ubuntu-de 2015-07-26
<amon_> moin. ich habe ein ubuntu gnome 14.04 und Windows 8.1 dualboot system. ich erwarte, dass windows mir den bootsektor killt, wenn es sich demnächst auf version 10 aktualisiert. wie kann ich mich da absichern? gibt es seiten, die da schon gedankliche arbeit geleistet haben?
<bekks> Leg Dir eine Ubuntu LiveCD in den Schrank um Grub anschliessen neu zu installieren.
<bekks> Dass Du Backups hast, setze ich einfach mal vorraus.
<amon_> @bekks: also von cd booten. chrooten und grubinstall?
<amon_> oder ist chroot nicht nötig?
<bekks> Doch, natürlich ist ein chroot nötig um grub neu zu installieren.
<amon_> das letzte mal, dass ich was im chroot gemacht habe, ist lange her. wo find ich da hilfestellungen?
<bekks> Hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grub_2/reparatur
<amon_> mille grazie
<Lothenon> hm, was verhindert unter xubuntu, dass der monitor ausgeschaltet wird bzw. dass er immer wieder aufwacht? ist mir jetzt auf 2 kisten aufgefallen
<Lothenon> 14.04 ^^
<Satorisanja> moin
<LupusE> moin
<maxmax> hallo
<maxmax> ich habe in einer mate-umgebung kile installiert. wenn ich es jetzt wieder deinstalliere, werden auch die unnötigen kde-bibliotheken mitentfernt?
<k1l> wenn du glück hast nach einem "apt-get autoremove" danach, jo
<birne> Hi Leute. Kennt jemand von euch das Problem, wenn sich die Auflösung von alleine ändert, sodass das Bild nicht mehr auf die Monitorfläche passt und man das Bild mit dem Mauszeiger hin- und herschrieben kann?
<birne> Ich habe xubuntu 14.04 auf einem Samsung NP730U3E. Jedes mal, wenn das eintritt gehe ich in die Anzeigeeinstellungen, ändere die Auflösung und klicke dann bei der Abfrage auf "die vorherige beibehalten". Dann ist alles wie vorher. Kann jemand bitte weiterhelfen?
<Lothenon> hm, ich würd es mal mit einer selbsterstellten xorg.conf mit angabe der auflösung probieren. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung  und https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer#xorg.conf
<birne> danke, ich versuch das mal. bei "sudo Xorg -configure" kommt leider eine Fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942200/ ; fang ich falsch an?
<birne_> hoppler, init 1 im terminal eingegeben (bin blutiger linux anfänger)
<birne> Lothenon, ich habe nun mittels http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942330/ eine xorg.conf erstellt. Nun steht unter Section "screen" Folgendes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942334/ ; muss alles genau angepasst werden oder reicht die Zeile mit der Auflösung aus?
<Lothenon> ich denke, dass die Auflösung reicht. ansonsten wäre ich auch überfragt
<mrkramps> birne, tritt das problem im laufenden betrieb auf oder nach dem anmelden?
<birne> Lothenon, ok. danke.
<birne> mrkramps, im laufenden Betrieb.
<mrkramps> birne, welche grafikkarte mit welchem treiber?
<birne> Radeon HD 8730M ; X.org-X-Server open source Treiber
<mrkramps> und welche ubuntu-version?
<k1l> ist das ne hybrid karte?
<birne> Jau
<birne> ist eine hybrid.
<birne> Xubuntu 14.04
<k1l> dann versuch mal den closed source treiber aus den quellen
<k1l> evtl kann der open source damit nicht umgehen, und wenn von der graka auf die cpu graka gewechselt wird kommt eben der effekt
<birne> als ich den das letzte mal ausprobiert habe (ich glaube 2x sogar) hatte ich einen schwarzen screen und musste neuinstallieren :-/
<k1l> schwarzer screen kann am "nomodeset" boot parameter liegen, der dann gebraucht wird
<birne> ok, verstehe. ich habe jetzt wie Lothenon mir empfohlen hat, die xorg.conf erstellt und bearbeitet. um genau zu sein eine zeile hinzugefügt: Modes "1920x1080" unter "Depth 16" in der "Section "screen" "
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> 16 bit farbtiefe? ich denke, du möchtest 24
<birne> a ok, stimmt schon!
<birne> danke
<birne> ich starte mal neu, bg.
<birne> re
<birne> ich berichte dann, ob es wieder aufgetaucht ist oder nicht @ Lothenon und die anderen.
<birne> Eine andere Frage: Ich hab grad etwas im Bios geguckt - habe drei Sachen auf enabled stehen, wobei ich gar nicht weiß, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll ist. CPU Power Saving Mode (hat die hybrid-Grafik-Geschichte etwas damit zu tun?), Hyperthreading und EDB (Execute Disable Bit). Sollte ich etwas ändern? Das EDB sagt mir z.B. gar nichts. Bis jetzt sind die drei Sachen auf enabled.
<Lothenon> birne: der Operations-Modus der CPU wird vom Kernel gesteuert und wird normalerweise auf 'ondemand' gestellt. Hyperthreading sollte, wie auch bei EDB, aktiviert bleiben. > https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX-Bit
<birne> Alles klar, danke dir @ Lothenon
<sh4711> Hallo, der update-manager, macht der letztendlich ein apt-get upgrade oder ein apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nagetier> sh4711, da du auf eine neuere version von ubuntu gehen möchtest?
<sh4711> nein, ich möchte das System nur aktualisieren
<nagetier> Dann ja.
<nagetier> 'sudo apt-get update' ebenfalls
<nagetier> wobei, ob upgrade und dist-upgrade mir gerade nicht bekannt ist.. also kann ich deine frage nicht beantworten
<sh4711> danke erstmal, hat sonst jemand eine Idee?
<mrkramps> er müsste ja ein dist-upgrade aufrufen, weil sonst würden neuere kernel-versionen ja nicht installiert werden
<jokrebel> dist-upgrade
<kirsten> hallo, ich versuche mein nas laufwerk zu mounten. sudo mount -a ergibt: mount.nfs: backgrounding "192.168.xxx.1:/volume1/Datenplatte" und mount.nfs: mount options: "rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,soft,bg,nolock,users"
<jokrebel> mrkramps: seh ich auch so
<kirsten> ist das nas laufwerk damit gemounted?
<sh4711> jokrebel: Danke.
<bekks> kirsten: Schau doch nach.
<kirsten> naja, dass ist ja mein problem, ich finde es irgendwie nicht
<bekks> kirsten: Naja, wie schaust du denn nach?
<kirsten> Caja 1.8.2
<bekks> Das ist keine brauchbare Beschreibung dessen, wie Du nachschaust.
<kirsten> da gehe ich dann nach mnt/Datenplatte
<kirsten> und finde: nichts :(
<bekks> kirsten: Wieso benutzt du nicht einfach "mount"?
<jokrebel> sh4711: Gerne
<kirsten> weil ich davon nichts wusste
<kirsten> sekunde
<bekks> kirsten: Also ich weiß, dass Du weisst, dass man mount dazu benutzt etwas zu mounten und sich anzusehen, was gemounted ist :)
<kirsten> ok, hm es schaut so aus, als ob es nicht gemounted ist
<nagetier> kirsten, mounte sie händisch, guck ob das klappt dann kann man weitersehen
<kirsten> ich wollte es jetzt gerade über samba probieren
<bekks> Wieso mountest du es nicht manuell und schaust Dir dmesg an?
<kirsten> weil ich nicht weiss, wie man das macht...
<nagetier> kirsten, "ubuntu nfs mount"
<nagetier> In deine Suchmaschine, bitte.
<bekks> kirsten: und mount -a hast du bereits ausgeführt, es fehlt also nur der Blick in dmesg.
<bekks> Und uns mal die betroffene Zeile aus der /etc/fstab zu zeigen kann nicht schaden :)
<kirsten> 192.168.xxx.1:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0 steht in der fstab
<kirsten> dmesg ergibt eine irre lange liste
<nagetier> kirsten, setze mount -a erneut ein schau dir die letzten Zeilen an
<bekks> kirsten: Dann schieb das mal in einen pastebin bitte, so: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; dmesg | pastebinit
<bekks> Und teile uns dann die URL mit.
<nagetier> kirsten, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dmesg#Benutzung
<kirsten> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943981/
<bekks> Du hast den Rechner gerade neugestartet, oder?
<bekks> Und danach kein "mount -a" abgesetzt, richtig?
<kirsten> ja, vor circa einer stunde
<kirsten> mount - a habe ich vor 5 min gemacht
<bekks> Dann setz ein "sudo mount -a" ab (ohne Leerzeichen zwischen - und a), und verrat uns vorher, wie die Zeile in der fstab aussieht, die du hinzugefügt hast.
<kirsten> 192.168.xxx.1:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0 steht in der fstab
<bekks> Wenn da xxx in deiner fstab steht, ist das falsch.
<kirsten> mount.nfs: backgrounding "192.168.178.1:/volume1/Datenplatte" und mount.nfs: mount options: "rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,soft,bg,nolock,users"
<bekks> Und Sicherheit bietet dir das xxx auch nicht, da DEINE IP Adressen aus dem privaten Class C Netz sowieso für uns nicht erreichbar sind.
<kirsten> naja, steht da nicht, aber ich dachte, dass es besser ist soetwas hier nicht zu posten
<bekks> Es ist völlig wurst. Du sitzt hinter einem NAT Router.
<kirsten> ah, also 192.168.178.1:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte nfs rw,soft,bg,nolock,users 0 0
<bekks> Was passiert denn wenn du das Share manuell ohne bg mountest?
<kirsten> ?
<kirsten> wie geht das?
<bekks> sudo mount -o ... /quelle/sharename /ziel/verzeichnis
<bekks> Woher stammen denn deine Mount-Optionen, wenn Du sie vorher nicht getestet hast?
<kirsten> also bei sudo mount -o /volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte kommt mount.nfs: an incorrect mount option was specified
<bekks> Richtig, weil das eine ungültige Syntax ist.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MOUNT
<kirsten> ich starte jetzt noch mal neu. bis gleich
<bekks> Warum das? :)
<David1977> Ich beschäftige mich gerade mit dem "printf" Befehl und finde den recht kompliziert/komplex....
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows, da hilft kein Neustart.
<David1977> eine Sache verstehe ich nicht, wenn cih das gerade mal fragen darf,...
<David1977> printf "%d\n" 0377
<David1977> kommt bei mir 255 als Ausgabe
<David1977> warum?
<David1977> ich weiß, dass %d für die Ausgabe von integern steht....aber vielleicht kann das jemand mit ein paar Worten näher erläutern?!
<bekks>  %d konvertiert ohne weitere Angabe eines Formatidentifiers den angegebenen Oktal-Wert in einen Dezimal-Wert.
<David1977> aaaah...alles klar. Danke
<David1977> und oktal ist es deswegen, weil eine "0" (null) voransteht?
<bekks> Ja.
<David1977> vielen Dank
<David1977> Frage mich gerade wie ich tatsächlich "010" ausgeben kann ;)...mit %f klappt das noch nicht...aber ich arbeite mich mal durch die manpage
<bekks> printf "010"
<David1977> ja...oder als %s
<David1977> wobei das bestimmt auch nachteile haben wird, es als String auszugeben
<bekks> David1977: printf "%03d" 10
<David1977> aaah, ok...3 stellen und mit 0 voran
<David1977> hatte es mit %03f versucht, was auch gescheitert ist ;)
<David1977> aber gut...ich lerne das noch ;)
<David1977> danke dir für die Hilfe und sorry für evtl. OT
<Lothenon> hm, was verhindert unter xubuntu 14.04 , dass der monitor ausgeschaltet wird bzw. was verursacht, dass der bildschirm immer wieder aufwacht? ist mir jetzt auf 2 kisten aufgefallen
<k1l> maus zu sensitiv?
<Lothenon> daran kann es eig. nicht liegen, das verhalten ist erst seit ein paar tagen. vorher hat das bei diesem rechner einwandfrei funktioniert
<Lothenon> hm, unter "Maus und Touchpad" sind die Standardwerte eingetragen
<holgersson> Wacht der Bildschirm wieder auf oder soll das ganze System in den Ruhezustand gehen? Ich hab hier (auf einer anderen Distribution) ab und zu Probleme mit Einträgen in /proc/acpi/wakeup; da wacht das System einfach auf, weil die Netzwerkkarte meint, zicken zu müssen usw.. 'echo <EINTRAG> | sudo tee /proc/acpi/wakeup' löst das bis zum nächsten Reboot dann.
<Lothenon> das system selber soll nicht in den ruhestand, nur der monitor soll ausgeschaltet werden
<bekks> Drück auf den Ausschalter? :)
<Lothenon> bekks: ein notebook hat bspw. keinen Ausschalter für den monitor ;P
<holgersson> OK. Hast Du eine externe Maus? Falls ja, zieh die erstmal ab, ggf. auch mal die Tastatur. Touchpad impliziert aber Notebook.
<Lothenon> nee, am notebook hängt nichts und am diesem hängt tastatur, maus und eine soundkarte an usb
<holgersson> Ähm, nochmal anders gefragt: Bist Du sicher, dass der Bildschirm wirklich aus- & wieder angeht oder ist er bloß nach einer gewissen Zeit immer noch an, obwho er aus sein sollte?
<holgersson> OK, Maus/Touchpad rausrupfen ist kontraproduktiv :P
<nagetier> Lothenon, hier scheinen ein paar Ansätze aufgelistet zu sein, kann man sich evtl später mal ansehen - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/IdentifyingIssues
<Lothenon> es wird nach einiger zeit kein bild mehr ans display gesendet, so dass der monitor zwecks keine quelle sich ausschaltet. kurz daraufhin sendet irgendwas ein wakeup und das bild ist bei diesem hier wieder da und beim schleppi wird nur das backlight aktiviert
<Lothenon> gut, schau ich mir mal an :)
<nagetier> Lothenon, 'xset dpms force off' kannst auch mal versuchen
<nagetier> wobei das wohl identisch reagieren wird
<Lothenon> dieses force off hält auch nicht lange, nachdem ich es eben manuell auslöste :/
<kirsten> hallo, ich bin es noch mal. ich bin jetzt ein wenig weiter. wenn ich sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.178.49:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte eingebe, bekomme ich die meldung:mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.49:/volume1/Datenplatte 
<kirsten> wodran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> An fehlenden Rechten auf dem Share.
<kirsten> Share ist das NAS oder mein Laptop?
<bekks> Das ist das, was du mounten möchtest.
<kirsten> also ich vermute auf dem NAS, ja ok
<kirsten> könntest du mir verraten, wie ich mich da mit den nötigen rechten anmelde?
<bekks> Das kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ist das ein NFSv3 oder NFSv4 Share?
<kirsten> ich habe nfsv3 eingestellt
<kirsten> ich glaube, ich könnte die ip meines Laptops im NAS frei geben, würde das vielleicht helfen
<bekks> Das weiß ich nicht, weil ich nicht weiß was du wo wie auf deinem NAS (welches ich auch nicht kenne) einstellen kannst.
<bekks> Aber das ist ziemlich sicher im NAS Handbuch beschrieben.
<kirsten> ist ein Synology DS215j
<bekks> kirsten: http://bit.ly/1S54uCX - Seite 92.
<kirsten> da sind nur 74 Seiten - oder meinst du 29?
<bekks> Ich habe mich vertippt, Seite 52.
<kirsten> ah, danke
<kirsten> hm, komisch, ich habe das so eingestellt, dass ich eigentlich die Berechtigung haben sollte
<nagetier> kirsten, die logs der NAS könnten hilfreich sein
<kirsten> was ich nicht verstehe: ich habe einen zweiten Laptop mit linux mint.  Von dort klappt das problemlos
<kirsten> aber ich wollte hier gerne bei ubuntu 15.04 bleiben...
<kirsten> an die logs des NAS komme ich leider nicht
<nagetier> kirsten, dann vergleiche mal die beiden fstab zeilen
<kirsten> bei mint habe ich überhaut nichts in die fstab eingetragen
<bekks> Und wie mountest du das Share dort automatisch?
<nagetier> gvfs?
<nagetier> gibt es da nicht dateimanager die das sich selber merken.. kann es nicht sagen, ich mag so etwas nicht
<kirsten> ich habe das einmal mit nemo über netzwerk gesucht, als Lesezeichen einetragen und seit dem läft es 
<bekks> Also gvfs.
<kirsten> gvfs habe ich hier aber auch schon installiert - bringt nichts
<nagetier> kerist der mint rechner ein anderer mit zum ubuntu unterschiedlicher ip?
<nagetier> kirsten, 
<kirsten> ja
<nagetier> dann schau mal ob die firewall des nas etwas sperrt
<nagetier> und haben die Synology nicht ein log?
<kirsten> ich habe keine firewall und ich weiss nicht, wie ich an das log komme :(
<nagetier> wohl nur per telnet/ssh möglich, dort dann wie unter jedem anderen linux
<nagetier> kirsten, kannst du am nas auf NFSv4 umschalten?
<kirsten> ja, könnte ich, soll ich?
<nagetier> klar
<nagetier> und wenn es nur für den test ist
<kirsten> ist gemacht - soll ich auch irgendeine Domain eintragen?
<nagetier> wenn das auslassen kannst nicht
<kirsten> ok, ist ausgelassen
<nagetier> kirsten, versuche auch per mint nochmal zuzugreifen.. bin mir nicht sicher ob der v4 so wirklich ausliefert
<kirsten> habe über mint zugriff
 * nagetier würde eh auf NFSv4 bleiben
<kirsten> naja, schön und gut, aber das ändert nicht wirklich was :(
<nagetier> kirsten, du hattest es per mount versucht?
<kirsten> sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.178.49:/volume1/Datenplatte /mnt/Datenplatte mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.49:/volume1/Datenplatte
<kirsten> das ist ja mein Proble
<bekks> .49 ist die IP des NAS?
<bekks> Vorhin war das noch die .1
<kirsten> ja
<k1l> gibst du denn auf mint da die login mit?
<k1l> oder nutzt du da einfach das gvfs vom nautilus und hast es da mal eingetragen?
<kirsten> ähm, nein, ich habe ja schon beschrieben, wie ich das in mint gemacht habe
<kirsten> ich habe da nie irgendetwas eingetragen
<mrkramps> ist NFS zugriff auf dem nas überhaupt aktiviert?
<nagetier> würde mal die Optionen aus fstab mitgeben, ohne 'bg' .. aber das wird es wohl auch nicht sein
<nagetier> oder mal in mint mit mount nachsehen welche dort mitgegeben werden
<nagetier> wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob gvfs das mount meldet
<mrkramps> ich glaube, dass die geräte von synology nicht mal unbedingt NFS unterstützung aktiv laufen haben
<nagetier> mrkramps, läuft doch
<nagetier> das wurde geklärt
<kirsten1> ups, da ist mein rechner abgestützt
<nagetier> kirsten1, oder, nutze eine live-version und teste dort kurz
<kirsten1> also nfs ist aktiviert, ich habe alle Protokolle aktiviert
<nagetier> ist dass dort ok, ist deine Installation daneben
<nagetier> *das
<nagetier> würde ich direkt mal machen, ansonsten kannst schrauben und drehen wie du willst
<kirsten1> naja, das mounten per samba soll angeblich einfacher sein, bekomme ich aber auch nicht hin
<nagetier> das ist eigentlich ganz und gar nicht einfacher
<nagetier> einfacher als nfs ist kaum etwas
<kirsten1> hm ok, ich glaube ich lege mich jetzt erst mal hin und probier es morgen weiter...
<nagetier> kirsten1, versuche es später dann mal live, ansonsten wirst du einen ssh zugriff auf das nas haben wollen um die logs auszulesen
<nagetier> und gute nacht
<kirsten1> ahhhhh! ich habe leider übersehen, dass man im nas unter nfs die ip des Laptops eintragen muss!!! jetzt klappt es 
<mrkramps> …
<kirsten1> gute nacht!
<nagetier> ooook ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-25
<ubu> moin
<ubu> welches programm kann winr
<ubu> ups
<ubu> welches programm kann rar5 entpacken (gui) mal ausgenommen winrar?
<Lengsdorfer> viele:  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Datenkompressionsprogrammen
<Rochvellon> ubu: ich habe unrar und file roller installiert
<ubu> Unsupported archive format. Please update RAR to a newer version.
<ubu> hm
<Rochvellon> mit p7zip-rar soll auch p7zip rar können
<ubu> ist die 16.04 voraussetzung?
<Rochvellon> inwiefern?
<ubu> naja damit man rar5 auspacken kann ([03:16:40] <Rochvellon> ubu: ich habe unrar und file roller installiert) ?
<Rochvellon> aso, habe keine Ahnung. Hier läuft 14.04
<ubu> k
<jb81> hi
<jb81> Weiß jemand ob ein eine Möglichkeit gibt die Darstellung des Cursorbalkens in mcedit von einem senkrechten Strich in einen Klotz zu ändern?
<jb81> es
<k1l> du meinst du willst keinen overlay scrollbars?
<dadrc> oder er meint den Cursor zum Schreiben
<dadrc> Dann müsste man entweder Überschreiben anmachen oder entsprechend den Quellcode ändern, damit der Cursor Strich und Block vertauscht
<jb81> dadrc: genau das meine ich. Überschreiben hilft mit ja leider nicht, da dann alles markiert wird ab der Stelle wo ich es einschalte.
<jb81> Ich habe Probleme den dünnen Strich zu erkennen.
<jb81> Aber wenn es nicht geht, dann muss ich damit leben.
<dadrc> Wenn Überschreiben dir nichts bringt, fürchte ich, dass das nur mit Quellcodeänderung machbar ist
<jb81> Das könnte ich mir vielleicht zurechtfummeln, aber dann muss ich das bei jedem update händisch machen.
<jb81> Das wäre nicht so ideal. Ich muss es einfach so akzeptieren.
<dadrc> Ja, halte ich auch nicht für eine sinnvolle Lösung
<sdx23> ggf. laesst sich ueber die Einstellungen des Terminalemulators was machen. Siehe zB. http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Configuring_the_cursor
<sdx23> jb81: ^
<tuor> Hi, wenn ich in Nautilus "compress" auswähle, kann der komprimierungsvorgang sehr lange dauern. (Zu komprimierender Inhalt: viele kleine Dateien) Kann ich das irgendwie beschleunigen? Oder sind andere Wege schneller? (die Kompressionsrate sollte aber nicht zu sehr leiden)
<tuor> Erwähnen sollte ich: ich habe 7z als Verfahren ausgewählt, ein Passwort gesetzt und auch die Dateiliste verschlüsseln lassen.
<sdx23> tuor: "Ich will schneller fahren aber nicht mehr Benzin brauchen."
<sdx23> Kannst ja schauen, ob du ein anderes (besseres) Auto auftreiben kannst.
<tuor> sdx23, der Vergleich ist zwar berechtigt, aber: Es gibt noch andere Dinge die die Dauer beeinflussen, ausser die Kompressionsrate. Die CPU bei weitem nicht ausgelastet und das lesen und schreiben ist auch kein Flaschenhals. 
<tuor> Wenn es an der CPU-Leistung liegt, kann ich erreichen dass er sie mehr auslastet?
<tuor> Bzw. wie kann ich herausfinden, was der Flaschenhals ist?
<tuor> Arbeitsspeicher sollte auch mehr als genug vorhanden sein (16GB).
<sdx23> wenn das von Platte kommt kann lesen tatsaechlich das Problem sein, dank kleine Dateien.
<sdx23> zum test aus einem tmpfs lesen
<tuor> SSD
<tuor> sdx23, ah ok
<sdx23> sonst halt tatsaechlich anderes programm verwenden. Oder Schalter von 7z
<tuor> Was koennte denn schneller sein als 7z?
<sdx23> kA, schau dir benchmarks an. Gibt so einige Komprimierungsalgorithmen
<tuor> ok thx.
<stevieh> tuor: tar gz ist zu lahm?
<tuor> stevieh, nicht getestet.
<tuor> aber tuh ich mal.
<geser> tar.xz gäbe es auch noch
<tuor> stevieh, geser, IIRC bei beiden Methoden muesste ich danach noch verschlüsseln.
<geser> da könnte es sich aber anbieten erst zu tar'en und dann mit xz zu komprimieren, wenn man an der Kompressionsrate (-0 bis -9) schrauben möchte
<geser> dass es verschlüsselt sein soll, habe ich überlesen
<tuor> Also könnte ich mit tar archivieren, an xz weiterleiten, an Verschlüsselungsprogramm weiterleiten? Könnte das schneller sein als 7z?
<tuor> Warum ich überhaupt 7z genommen habe: es ist das einzige (was ich finden konnte) bei dem ich auch die Dateiliste verschlüsseln konnte. (in Nautilus)
<geser> musst du ausprobieren, hängt vermutlich von der Kompressionsrate ab
<tuor> ok. th.
<tuor> thx
<tuor> bin dann mal weg. Bis spähter.
<geser> tuor: da gpg bei der Verschlüsselung auch kompromiert, könntest du das xz weglassen, musst du nur schauen, ob dir dass dann ausreicht
<DaVu> Tag zusammen...habe hier gerade einen Rechner mit Win10 aufgesetzt und möchte jetzt im Nachhinein noch ein Ubuntu (Dual Boot) installieren. Bei der Installationsart habe ich "etwas anderes" ausgewählt und ich habe einen "Freien Speicherplatz" der 300GB beträgt
<DaVu> Darauf soll jetzt Ubuntu installiert werden. Der Installationsort für den Bootloader wurde als /dev/sda vorgeschlagen...ist das so richtig?
<RedNifre> Mal ne Frage, wenn ich per Dejadup regelmäßig ein Backup auf ein NAS speichere, das NAS aber selbst wiederum eine proprietäre Backup-Lösung hat, verschwende ich dann enorm Speicher oder sieht das Dejadup Backup so aus dass das NAS sehr gut den Diff zum letzten Backup erkennen kann wenn es selbst wiederum das Backup vom Backup macht?
<k1l> DaVu: ja. der grub muss sich in den MBR der ersten disk schreiben damit der grub bootet. 
<DaVu> k1l: alles klar. Bei 8GB Hauptspeicher würde ich auf SWAP jetzt verzichten. Oder würdest du da noch was hinzufügen?
<DaVu> Einhängepunkt des Freien Speicherplatzes (Formatiert als ext4) muss dann / sein, oder?
<k1l> ja
<DaVu> alles...und wieder mal an dich 1000 und einen Dank, k1l ;)
<DaVu> +klar ;)
<sdx23> DaVu: 8GB RAM sind heutzutage auch nicht mehr viel.
<sdx23> RedNifre: warum willst du die NAS Backup Funktion überhaupt verwenden?
<sdx23> RedNifre: und - die Frage wäre eher was für den NAS Hersteller :)
<Amm0n> Davu, du kannst auch später ein swapfile erstellen, man braucht keine extra partition für swap
<DaVu> Amm0n: danke schön ;)
<DaVu> Daran habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht
<DaVu> k1l: Ich brauche nochmal deine Hilfe (oder natürlich auch, wenn jemand anders Zeit hat)...
<DaVu> Ich habe auf /dev/sda einen ungenutzen Speicherplatz von den benannten 300MB. Diesen kann ich über die Ubuntu-Installationsroutine aber nicht formatieren
<DaVu> 300GB...sorry
<DaVu> Das "+" symbol ist in dem Fall ausgegraut. Die Windows Datenträgerverwaltung sagt mir, dass der Bereich "nicht zugewiesener Speicherplatz" ist
<k1l> hast du schon 4 primäre parittionen auf der platte?
<DaVu> Ich habe /dev/sda1 bis /dev/sda4
<DaVu> Ich kann auch gern ein Foto mit dem Smartphone machen und das dann hochladen, wenn dir das hilft
<k1l> bist du im live ubuntu? dann mach mal ein "sudo parted -l" und lad das bei paste.ubuntu.com rauf und zeig die url hier
<DaVu> dauert nen moment
<DaVu> k1l: hier schon mal das Foto: http://imgur.com/a/arLZH
<k1l> DaVu: ja du kannst nur 4 primäre partitionen haben
<DaVu> ok....da ich ja windows 10 drauf habe...kann ich eine Partition davon nicht entfernen? Zum Beispiel den Windows 7 loader?
<k1l> würde ich sagen, ja
<DaVu> ok...aber sicher bist du dir gerade nicht?
<k1l> ich weiß ja nicht was du da für ein windows setup hast.
<DaVu> Ich habe von Win7 zu Win10 ein Upgrade gemacht 
<DaVu> Das ist wahrscheinlich der Grund warum der Loader da noch drin ist
<DaVu> Win7 habe ich nativ nicht mehr drauf
<k1l> upgrade? sagtest du nicht du hast win10 installiert?
<DaVu> Ja, richtig...sorry. Wenn ich da die falsche Wortwahl genommen habe
<DaVu> Ich habe also Win7 installiert und ein Upgrade zu Win10 gemacht
<DaVu> Vorher der Win7 installation habe ich 500GB für Ubuntu abgezwackt (auch da habe ich fälschlicher Weise 300GB genannt). 
<k1l> ich weiß nicht, welche partition da jetzt welchen inhalt hat bei den windows dingern. sieht für mich aber komisch aus
<DaVu> ok
<Amm0n> Soweit ich weiß legt win beim upgrade eine recoverpartition an
<DaVu> Ich möcht halt ungern Windows 10 nochmal installieren
<DaVu> aber ich denke, ich werde nicht drumherum kommen
<Amm0n> warum?
<Amm0n> boote eine livecd, partitioniere wie du es brauchst und dann installiere ubuntu
<DaVu> Ich rede mir gerade ein, dass wenn ich Win10 neu installiere (was ja jetzt mit aktiviertem Schlüssel geht) Ich die Win7 loader Partition los werde
<DaVu> Wenn ich die Win7 loader Partition jetzt lösche, befürchte ich, dass win10 nicht mehr startet. Bin mir da halt unsicher
<DaVu> mache es aber sofort, wenn ihr sagt, dass das klappen könnte
<DaVu> Amm0n: was sagst du dazu?
<Amm0n> Ich kenn mich mit UEFI nicht aus, kann dir nur helfen falls du MBR/Bios nutzt
<DaVu> Ich probiere es einfach....wird schon schief gehen und ggf. sind wir dann eine Erfahrung reicher :D
<Amm0n> paste doch mal fdisk -l
<DaVu> paste ist nicht so einfach :D....aber ich schaue mal
<Amm0n> fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<DaVu> Amm0n: das ist erstmal parted -l: http://pastebin.com/L8xuei0q
<stevieh> tuor: was hast du denn vor? mit tar und gpg? Backup?
<DaVu> Amm0n: und fdisk -l: http://termbin.com/ewxb
<DaVu> Amm0n: wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist /dev/sda1 boot:
<DaVu>  /dev/sda1  *          2048    1767149    1765102 861.9M  7 HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<DaVu> von daher sollte ich doch /dev/sda4 problemlos entfernen können, oder?
<Amm0n> also sda4 hat nur eine diag flag, sollte man löschen können
<DaVu> alles klar...dann teste ich das mal
<Amm0n> kannst dann halt nicht mehr zu win7 zurück
<DaVu> brauche ich auch nicht
<DaVu> vielen Dank
<Amm0n> np
<DaVu> so..installation läuft...mal schauen, was gleich so passiert :D
<DaVu> Hat alles funktioniert. Grub läuft, Win 10 startet....alles gut. Danke nochmal an euch
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> habe gerade erfolgreich auf dem netzwerkdrucker gedruckt
<_moep_> glückwunsch!
<iw2> leider werden beim drucken von pdfs die character aständer und das fettgedruckte nicht richtig gedruckt
<iw2> woran kann das liegen? :-)
<iw2> *Abstände
<stevieh> dass dein Drucker(treiber) die Fonts nicht hat?
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich nicht bei allen pdf so
<iw2> die pdf wird erstmal richtig angezeigt, muss ich dann fontdateien irgendwohin kopieren oder ist das komplizierter?
<stevieh> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/56274/printing-pdf-with-not-embedded-truetype-font-cups-lpr irgendwie sowas sollte es sein. Aber ich hab mich damit auch noch nicht näher befasst.
<iw2> sehe ich mir an, danke
<tuor> geser, ah ok, dann waere gpg auch was.
<tuor> stevieh, ich war am Daten sichern auf eine externe Festplatte, und ich darf diese Daten nicht unverschlüsselt rumliegen lassen. Wärend dem warten fragte ich mich, ob es nicht auch schneler ginge.
<stevieh> tuor: und einfach sowas wie duplicity einsetzen?
<tuor> stevieh, waere eine Idee. :)
<sdx23> tuor: schau dir restic an
<tuor> sdx23, ok.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<nagetier> hoi pLaTo0n 
<kcalB> Nabend Leutz, hab ein Problem mit gnome-software, bekomme nur eine seite, hier mal die fehlermeldung : http://paste.ubuntu.com/20903465/
<nagetier> eine seite?
<kcalB> ja bekomme eben nichts angezeigt sry 
<bekks> Ah, das neue Ubuntu Software Center.
<bekks> Hab ich nie benutzt :)
<musca> Eine *Zeile*.
<Orcor> guten Tag
<Orcor> ich habe auf meinem Raspberri Pi3 Ubuntu Mate installiert nun habe ich das Problem das ich im Penneö
<Orcor> Pennel mein Wlan nicht sehe wo kann ich es finden 
<bekks> Richte es doch einfach ein, in dem du die Zugangsdaten konfigurierst?
<Orcor> normalerweise muß es doch angezeigt werden
<Orcor> wo muß ich hin um mein Wlan zusehen wo ich es ein und auschalten kann 
<bekks> Da es das nicht wird, und du dich ja sowieso damit verbinden willst, kannst du die Zugangsdaten auch direkt eingeben.
<Orcor> und wo
<bekks> Du hast rechts oben ein Netzwerksymbol.
<Orcor> ich kannnicht mal sehen was ich alles empfangen tue
<Orcor> nein habe ich nicht
<lolcat> Orcor, das kleine?
<bekks> Mach doch mal einen Screenshot von deinem Panel.
<Orcor> hä?
<Orcor> bei mir ist nix in der Taskleiste
<kcalB> bekks, hier man ein screen http://imgur.com/1ZyemTQ wg gnome-software
<lolcat> Orcor, habe sie?
<Orcor> ist bei mir nicht
<bekks> Orcor: Mach doch mal einen Screenshot von deinem Panel.
<Orcor> ich sehe nur Blooeooth
<lolcat> einen Screenshot bien goth
<Orcor> http://imgur.com/a/cv5Fn
<Orcor> unnd nun ?
<bekks> Wie ist der rpi denn momentan verbunden?
<Orcor> irgend wie per Wlanautomatisch mit meinem Freifunk-Franken aber wo sehe ich denn das wo der verbunden ist will wechseln auf meinen Vodafon Router
<bekks> Unter "System" solltest du auch die Netzwerkeinstellungen finden.
<Orcor> kann man das in  Terminal sehen ? wenn ja welcher ist der Befehl?
<bekks> Da kann Dir iwconfig weiterhelfen.
<Orcor> uner System habe ich keine Nezwerkeinstellung
<Orcor> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"franken.freifunk.net"  
<Orcor>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz
<Orcor> warum wird mein Modem von Vodafon nicht gefunden ? mit Handy habe ich keine Probleme
<bekks> HAst du mal mit iwlist nachgesehen?
<Orcor> was das?
<kcalB> hmm... könnte mir keiner weiterhelfen bei meinem problemchen ? 
<Orcor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20905738/
<sdx23> kcalB: kaputt. Die Datei gibt es nicht in keinem Paket.
<kcalB> sdx23, weche Datei und weches Paket ? O.o 
<Orcor> ?
<sdx23> kcalB: die im paste erwähnte Datei in keinem Paket. Gibt's nicht.
<kcalB> öhmm .... auch eine neuinstallation bringt keine besserung (gnome-software)
<sdx23> kcalB: d.h. entweder du hast kein Ubuntu oder das Programm was die Fehlermeldung erzeugt ist nicht aus den Quellen.
<sdx23> oder die Konfiguration des Programmes ist kaputt.
<kcalB> ich hab ubuntu gnome installiert 
<kcalB> sdx23, kann man die Konfiguration wieder heile machen ?
<sdx23> Probier' doch mit einem anderen Nutzer, ob's da auch kaputt ist.
<kcalB> okay mach ich gleich
<kcalB> meld mich wieder
<kcalB> sdx23, geht auch nicht
<sdx23> kcalB: dann würde ich mal sehr genau nachforschen, aus welchem Paket das Programm stammt
<kcalB> bin mal weg (Arbeit)
<kcalB> thx all
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> ist noch jemand wach?
<Mundus> Ich habe eine Verständnisfrage... zu dem dynamischen einbinden
<Mundus> Ist es möglich, die Rechte beim dynamischen einbinden so zu setzen, dass andere Benutzer ebenfalls Zugriff auf das Medium (z.B. CD-ROM) haben.
<Rochvellon> wow, 400 Seiten?
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-26
<DaKu> Mundus: wenn du in der fstab user/group angibst und die jeweiligen leute in die cdrom gruppe steckst (musst mal schauen, ob es die cdrom gruppe gibt)?
<DaKu> nur so als Anfang, bin mir nicht sicher, aber fstab ist ein guter Anfang
<tuor> Hi, ich habe frisch kubuntu 16.04.1 installiert. Ich brauche den nvidia proprietär Treiber. Systemeinstellungen → Teriberverwaltung habe ich die ganze nacht lang laufen lassen, aber auch heute Morgen zeigte es immer noch "Informationen über Ihr System werden ermittelt" an. Was kann ich tun?
<Frickelpit> tuor: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/
<tuor> Frickelpit, ok thx.
<tuor> Also ich bin nun zum Schluss gekommen, den Nvidia Treiber anhand von "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" installieren zu lassen. Empfohlen wird ja das graphische Programm, aber das läuft nicht weil ich keepass2 installiert habe, welches mono mit sich bringt.
<tuor> Das ist nun ohne Fehler durchgelaufen. Ich werde mal neustarten. Mal sehen. :)
<tuor> So das rukeln ist weg. :) Scheint zu klappen. :)
<tuor> Ich verzichte mal auf den ganzen prime kram. Ich verwende das Laptop sowieso hauptsächlich mit angeschlossenem Netzteil und mit einem externen Bildschirm per Displayport angeschlossen. Der Displayport ist nur mit der Nvidia-karte verdrahtet.
<tuor> Ich habe gerade versucht, Photos auf eine externe Festplatte zu sichern. Ich erhielt einen I/O error. Dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20982768/
<Balu> tuor: Du benötigst eine Partition auf der anderen Festplatte. Du hast versucht auf /dev/sdb Dateien zu schreiben. Das geht nicht. Du musst auf z.B. /dev/sdb1 schreiben
<Balu> tuor: was sagt denn der Befehl mount in der Textkonsole?
<tuor> /dev/sdb1 on /media/aaron/Backup_Miz type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,default_permissions,allow_other,blksize=4096,uhelper=udisks2)
<tuor> Balu, die Platte hat eine Partition, welche eingehängt ist.
<Balu> tuor: mit welchem Befehl wolltest Du Dateien auf die zweite Platte schreiben?
<tuor> Ich habe es mit dolphin kopiert. ctrl+c, ctrl+v ...
<sdx23> Balu: io errors werden für das Device angegeben, nicht die Partition.
<tuor> Die meisten Photos konnte ich kopieren aber einen Ordner sehe ich in dolphin nicht.
<sdx23> tuor: ich würde mal die smart werte der Platte prüfen, ggf. dann das ignorieren.
<Balu> sdx23: was bedeutet type fuseblk?
<sdx23> irgendwas, das fuse nutzt? vermutlich ntfs
<Balu> tuor: ist die zweite Platte eine Windows-Platte?
<tuor>  Balu, ja.
<tuor> sdx23, ich muss erst noch die smarttools installieren.
<Balu> tuor: da könnte das Problem liegen. Der Typ fuseblk wird z.B. bei meinem Linux nicht vom mount-Befehl unterstützt
<Balu> An diesem Punkt muss ich aussteigen. Bei Problemen mit Windows-Platten kenne ich mich nicht aus.
<tuor> sdx23, schnelltest "passed". Langer Test: Please wait 245 minutes for test to complete.
<sdx23> tuor: das kann halt von Platte stirbt gerade bis Controller hatte bisschen Schluckauf alles sein.
<tuor> Zur Sicherheit moechte ich nun alle Daten dieser Platte auf eine andere kopieren. Ich möchte aber dass, er wenn er etwas nicht lesen kann nicht abbricht, sondern einfach es mit der nächsten Datei versucht. Am Ende soll er mir aber ausgeben, welche Dateien/Ordner fehlschlugen. (Wikiartikel?)
<sdx23> dd_rescue macht das auf Blockebene. Dateisystemebene - rsync mit passenden Optionen vllt.
<tuor> dann schau ich mal ob ich passende rsync optionen finde.
<bekks> "--ignore-errors"
<tuor> ich habe zwar --ignore-errors gefunden, das soll aber nur bei --delete zur anwendung kommen.,
<bekks> dann ist nicht rsync sondern dd_rescue dein Tool der Wahl.
<tuor> ok. thx.
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> habe probleme mit fonts und cups, scheinbar fehlen cups fonts 
<iw2> könnte https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0d0652979b7b4e65e78f361231145c18 das problem lösen, oder ist das eher ungünstig?
<stevieh> sieht schick aus. Es wird wohl nix kaputt machen
<jwest_> hallo
<jwest_> gibt es für veracrypt eine ppa?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Das wird sogar auf der Veracrypt-Seite erwähnt.
<jwest_> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption
<jwest_> ist das die?
<bekks> steht das auf der veracrypt seite? :)
<jwest_> bekks: https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=Contributed%20Resources
<bekks> "ist das die?" "steht das auf der veracrypt seite?" "ja."
<jwest_> bekks:ja
<jwest_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/unit193/encryption/ubuntu/
<jwest_> nicht der
<k1l_> jwest_: wo ist denn jetzt das problem? ich denke du weißt jetzt welches PPA veracrypt da empfiehlt
<jwest_> k1l ich war mir nicht sicher
<bekks> Das steht doch da...
<jwest_> http://pastebin.com/hEyqP2y8
<bekks> Ja, das ist ja auch kein Befehl.
<bekks> Lies man "Adding this PPA to your system" auf https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption
<k1l_> jwest_: ganz im ernst: wenn du dir nicht 5 minuten zeit nimmst das ordentlich zu machen und dich einzulesen, dann wirst du dein system öfters himmeln (und deine daten gleich mit) als dir lieb ist.
<jwest_> k1l nehme ich mir ja
<jwest_> http://pastebin.com/SRfuddZj
<bekks> Was steht in deinen sources.list?
<k1l_> jwest_: warte. du hast die launchpad seite als ppa hinzugefügt. und dnicht das PPA selber
<bekks> Also hat er nicht gelesen was ich ihm sagte.
<k1l_> jwest_: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" und die url hier zeigen bitte
<jwest_> https://launchpad.net/~unit193/+archive/ubuntu/encryption
<bekks> Schön dass du den Link immer wieder postest.
<bekks> LIES ihn doch zur Abwechslung mal.
<bekks> Ich sagte Dir doch auch, was du dort genau lesen sollst.
<k1l_> jwest_: du hast eine webseite hinzufügt. kein repo
<k1l_> jwest_: gibts die url noch?
<jwest_> http://pastebin.com/QRx8tnE3
<k1l_> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" 
<k1l_> hat schon seinen grund warum ich dir das so gebe
<bekks> jwest_: Du hast nicht gelesen was ich Dir sagte. :)
<k1l_> jwest_: jedenfalls: entferne das wieder. das ist falsch. stattdessen nutzt du bitte die anleitung hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA/#Kommandozeile  (direktlink beachten!) und die benennung des ppa:.. findest du auf der ppa webseite, die du nunt 10 mal selber verlinkt aber nie gelesen hast
<bekks> Die Install Instructions sind auch auf der PPA Seiter verlinkt :)
<fford> Mit Bilder^^
<tuor> Hi, ich habe eine cherry g230, was muss ich bei "Tastatur-Modell" auswählen? Standardmässig war generic 101 Tasten drin. Meine rechte Windowstaste scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren.
<tuor> (Kubuntu 16.04)
<Fuchs> tuor: gibt diese gemäss xev einen Tastendruck und einfach den falschen oder gar keinen? 
<tuor> Fuchs, nein sie Gab iso level 5 shift. Hab da was falsch eingestellt. Nun in der Konfig gändert und sie funktioniert wieder normal. Danke für die Gegenfrage. ;)
<Fuchs> Wunderbar, keine Ursache
<chile> anybody with ubuntu cloud here?
<bekks> chile: Only german polls allowed in here.
<chile> in german u mean?
<bekks> chile: Correct.
<Fuchs> actually polls should move to #ubuntu-de-offtopic anyway, I assume you want support, though
<Fuchs> and for that: #ubuntu is your best bet. I recommend asking the actual question instead, though. "does anyone have/use $x" tends to produce worse results.
<tuor> Wo kann ich einstellen, ob alt+tab zwischen den Fenster der aktuellen virtuellen Arbeitsfläche, oder zwischen allen Fenstern aller virtuellen Arbeitsflächen wechselt?
<Fuchs> KDE? 
<tuor> ja.
<Fuchs> tuor: wenn ja: systemsettings5 -> Fensterverwaltung -> Anwendungsumschalter
<Fuchs> da hat es Filter, die kann man rausnehmen (rechts) 
<tuor> Fuchs, ah danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<_thelion_> Hallo, ich hab auf meinem Desktop-PC (Windows 10) Kubuntu 16.04 (Dualboot) installiert.
<_thelion_> Dann hab ich den passenden nvidia-treiber installiert.
<bekks> Der da wäre?
<_thelion_> Den PC neu gestartet ... und der Bildschirm bleibt beim Starten schwarz
<_thelion_> der von mir installierte NVIDIA Treiber ist nvidia-367
<bekks> _thelion_: Das hier sollte dir helfen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<k1l_> _thelion_: kannst mal nomodeset probieren
<_thelion_> Okay, das probiere ich beim Booten aus, in dem ich beim GRUB in die erweiterten Optionen gehe, und dort in die Root-Shell?
<bekks> Nein. Du fügst nomodeset als kerneloption zum Booten zu.
<_thelion_> Aha, und wie geht das? Ist das in dem Link zum Forum beschrieben?
<k1l_> sagen wir es mal so: es ist ein suchspiel und wenn du den schatz findest bekommst du möglichweise einen funktionierenden pc :)
<_thelion_> Okay, dann gehe ich auf Schatzsuche. Also, wo gebe ich die Befehle, die im Forum beschrieben sind, ein, bitte?
<k1l_> _thelion_: das ist da doch genau beschrieben :X
<k1l_> "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)"
<_thelion_> Okay, sorry - wer lesen kann, hat eindeutig Vorteile ... 
<_thelion_> Hm, also nomodeset brachte keine Lösung, der Bildschrim blieb beim booten schwarz ...
<Hootch> Hi, wenn ich postfix auf einem ubuntu im internet betreiben möchte - muss mich mein provider als MTA eintragen und freischalten? mail relay glaub heisst das
<bekks> Wird deine Karte vom nvidia 367 unterstützt?
<bekks> Hootch: Hast du eine dynamische IP?
<Hootch> bekks: ne, glaub nicht
<k1l_> Hootch: ist das ein server bei einem hoster oder steht das ding zuhause?
<bekks> Hootch: Du hast also einen Server bei einem Hoster und du willst da einen MTA drauf installieren?
<Hootch> k1l_: VM dings im RZ
<Hootch> bekks: korrekt
<bekks> Hootch: Was willst du denn da freischalten? :)
<Hootch> bekks: ich dachte die maschine muss als mail relay in eine white list rein, sonst nimmt doch gmail web.de gmx & co keine mails von mir asn
<_thelion_> bekks: Unter Windows 10 ist es der nvidia 368 Treiber ...
<bekks> ??
<bekks> ThreeM: Wird deine Karte vom unter Linux installierten Treiber überhaupt unterstützt?
<bekks> Gna.
<bekks> _thelion_: ^^
<bekks> Hootch: Du vermischt da gerade einige ganz verschiedene Dinge.
<Hootch> bekks: kann gut sein :) bin kein MTA profi
<bekks> Hootch: Das allerwenigste davon hat mit einem MTA zu tun ;)
<bekks> Hootch: Willst du deinen Ubuntuserver im Internet mit einem MTA ausstatten und darüber dann gmx/web.de Mails empfangen und senden?
<Hootch> bekks: nicht ganz. ich user@mydomain.com möchte mails empfangen und senden. mails von meiner domain sollen auch bei gmail, gmx etc. angenommen werden
<Hootch> bekks: oder soll ich in den postfix channel für das?
<bekks> Dann musst du gmx/web da nichts mitteilen, denn du hast einen MTA auf einer festen IP, und der sendet von einer anderen Domain aus Mails zu denen.
<bekks> Du musst nur vermeiden auf einer blacklist zu landen.
<k1l_> Hootch: das was  du meinst gilt für dynamische IPs bei heimanschlüssen. aus spamgründne sind die überall auf der blacklist
<_thelion_> Ja, habe auf der nvidia homepage nachgeschaut: für meine Grafikkarte brauche ich unter Ubuntu den nvidia 367 Treiber.
<Hootch> danke :)
<bekks> _thelion_: was hast du denn für eine nvidia?
<_thelion_> bekks: GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<bekks> Wie hast du den Treiber installiert?
<_thelion_> In Kubuntu über die Konsole
<_thelion_> äh nein, über Synaptic
<_thelion_> habe ein ppa eingebunden ...
<bekks> Und welches...?
<_thelion_> ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<bekks> Hab ich noch nie von gehört.
<_thelion_> fand ich in ubuntuusres
<_thelion_> ...users
<_thelion_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<k1l_> _thelion_: ging es mit dem orginalen nvidia aus den repos nicht?
<_thelion_> tja, blöderweise habe ich die originalen nicht ausprobiert - sorry ...
<bekks> Tja, dann wird es jetzt Zeit :)
<_thelion_> okay ... :)
<_thelion1> Sorry, war länger weg - habe unseren kleinen Sohn ins Bett gebracht ...
<_thelion_> Hm, ich weiß jetzt nicht weiter.  Soll ich eine andere Option als nomodeset ausprobieren? wie z.B. "acpi_osi="
<nanoNet> was hasdt du für ein problem
<nanoNet> willst du eine grafikkarte installen 
<_thelion_> Ah, sorry: ich hab auf meinem Desktop-PC (Windows 10) ebenfalls Kubuntu 16.04 installiert (Dualboot). Ich hab den nvidia-treiber 367 installiert (aus dem ppa). Beim Neustart bleibt der Boot-Bildschirm schwarz.  
<nanoNet> welche nvidia hast du
<_thelion_> GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<nanoNet> die solte zwar im kernel sein in kubuntu 16.04
<nanoNet> aber 
<_thelion_> Hier im Kanal bekam ich den Tipp, die Option nomodeset zu probieren ...
<_thelion_> Aha ...
<nanoNet> ja das mit den nomodeset hast du das beim start von kubuntu gemacht das du in den grub lader rein bist 
<_thelion_> ja, habe ich ...
<nanoNet> hast du in der kernel zeile das quiet und splash durch nomodeset ersetzt
<_thelion_> nein, ich hab das nicht ersetzt, sondern dahinter hinzugefügt ... nach dem "Quiet splash" stand bei mir noch "$vt_handoff"
<_thelion_> hätte ich das ersetzen sollen?
<nanoNet> nim die beiden sachen raus und ersetze durch nomodeset
<nanoNet> wichtig ist das was du da änderst nur für einen boot drinbelibt 
<_thelion_> okay, und wenn es mit dem Booten dann klappen sollte, was mach ich dann in Kubuntu?
<nanoNet> und wenn das dann erfolgreich war musst du das in der kernel config noch fixen 
<_thelion_> okay, dann versuche ich das ... und ich hoffem wir sehen uns wieder "unter Kubuntu" :)
<nanoNet> grub config
<nanoNet> bist du noch da
<_thelion_> ja
<nanoNet> warte schnell
<nanoNet> habe ich die möglichkeit dir eine datei zu schiken wo alles drin steht was du machen must 
<_thelion_> okay, nur zu ...
<_thelion_> was brauchst du von mir? 
<nanoNet> gibt es hier im irc nicht etwas wo man solche sachen hochladen kan 
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> es gibt DCC und das will man nicht, ergo: nein
<nanoNet> oder was anderes
<Fuchs> pastebin 
<nanoNet> ok danke 
<nanoNet> http://pastebin.com/NC1kAnQm
<nanoNet> kan man es auf machen 
<_thelion_> Ja, hab die Datei öffnen können. Gut, das probiere ich mal aus ... wünsch mir viel Glück ... ;)
<_thelion_> Danek
<_thelion_> Danke
<nanoNet> wird schon schif gehen 
<_thelion_> bis später ...
<_thelion_> nanoNet: bist du noch da?
<nanoNet> jop
<_thelion_> schade, aber das mit dem nomodeset hat nicht geklappt ...
<nanoNet> was geht den nicht 
<_thelion_> beim Booten friert der Bildschirm ein: entweder bleibt er beim "kubuntu" stecken, oder der Bildschrim bleibt schwarz. 
<k1l_> _thelion_: mit welchem treiber jetzt genau? dem aus dem ppa?
<_thelion_> kl1_: ja, mit dem aus dem ppa
<nanoNet> weil die karte die du hast solte im kernel drim sein 
<k1l_> _thelion_: dann mach mal ppa-purge und installiere den nvidia aus dem ubuntu repo
<_thelion_> das ppa-purge kann ich im Grub machen? 
<k1l_> nein
<nanoNet> weil der treiber unterstützt deine karte ab nvidia-361
<k1l_> deswegen frag ich ja von anfang an warum nicht der orginal treiber probiert wurde. der soll ohne probleme laufen
<nanoNet> also meine gtx 960 läuft mit dem original nvidia-361
<nanoNet> und das ohne probleme
<_thelion_> Gut, sorry. Dann mache ich eben ppa-purge und installiere den original-nvidia.
<_thelion_> Doch dazu müsste ich doch das System ordentlich hochfahren können, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<_thelion_> Aber genau das schaffe ich nicht, da ich es nicht einmal bis zum Anmeldeschirm schaffe
<nanoNet> der erste weg ist immer das was kubuntu schon mit bringt bevor man was anders macht
<bekks> Dafür hast du den recovery mode in grub.
<k1l_> kannst auch im recovery modus "sudo apt purge nvidia" machen
<k1l_> nvidia*
<nanoNet> komisch ist das es nach meiner beschreibung nicht ging 
<_thelion_> gut, und wie gehe ich nach dem purge weiter? 
<_thelion_> neustarten?
<bekks> Damit du dann gar keinen Nvidia mehr hast? :)
<nanoNet> ist der treiber geladen 
<bekks> Er hat doch gerade nvidia deinstalliert.
<nanoNet> eben 
<bekks> Wie soll der dann geladen sein?
<k1l_> _thelion_: ja. nachdem nvidia* weg ist, sollte er mit dem freien treiber noveau starten. dann kannst du das ppa entfernen und den orginalen nvidia testen
<_thelion_> okay, na dann auf ein Neues ...
<nanoNet> jop
<_thelion_> das purge von nvidia hat geklappt - das Booten danach leider nicht ...
<nanoNet> hast du das mit dem nomodeset auch noch mals gemacht 
<_thelion_> yep
<nanoNet> bin gerade ratlos
<_thelion_> da auf meiner Kubuntu Partition noch keine persönlichen Daten sind, könnte ich doch einfach Kubuntu neu installieren, oder?
<nanoNet> könnte man aber ob das dem problem ab hilft
<_thelion_> aha - kann mein Problem mit UEFI zusammenhängen?
<nanoNet> nein glaube ich nicht 
<nanoNet> wie lange brauchst du fürs neu installen 
<_thelion_> hui - 20-30 Minuten denke ich...
<_thelion_> vll auch kürzer
<k1l_> _thelion_: so ganz ohne exacte erroremessages oder logdateien ist das jetzt reines raten.
<nanoNet> musst du entscheiden weil ich weiss jetzt auch nicht warum es nicht geht 
<_thelion_> okay, also ich setze Kubuntu neu auf, und melde mich später wieder ...
<nanoNet> ok und dann machst es nach der beschreibung ok 
<bekks> NEin.
<bekks> Danach testet er den Nvidiatreiber der schon mitgeliefert wird.
<_thelion_> Genau :)
<bekks> Sonst sind wir wieder genau dort, wo wir jetzt sind.
<nanoNet> das meine ich ja 
<bekks> Deine Beschreibung tut was völlig anderes...
<nanoNet> das glaube ich nicht 
<bekks> Das glaube ich für dich mit, Tim.
<_thelion_> egal - ich werde den originalen nvidia treiber testen ...
<nanoNet> ja das must du auch 
<nanoNet> weil bie mir sind es auch die original treiber
<_thelion_> ich bin dann mal weg ...
<_thelion_> tja, die Neuinstallation hat "etwas" länger gedauert, aber sie hat geklappt ...
<_thelion_> ich hab den nvidia Treiber (361) aus den repos installiert...
<_thelion_> nanoNet: bist du noch wach? ich weiß, es ist schon spät ...
<nanoNet> und 
<_thelion_> soll ich noch mal neustarten, damit der nvidia Treiber aktiviert wird?
<nanoNet> hast geklapt
<nanoNet> wen du unter systemeinelunge
<nanoNet> treiberverwaltung 
<nanoNet> und gib mal im terminal das ein
<_thelion_> die treiberverwaltung habe ich gestartet - sie sammelt noch Infos ...
<nanoNet> glxheads
<nanoNet> kann sein das du es nach installen musst
<k1l_> treiber brauchen mindestens einen logout. eher einen neustart
<_thelion_> gut, dann starte ich mal neu ...
<_thelion_> Oh, das sieht viel, viel besser aus! :-)
<nanoNet> hast geklap
<_thelion_> Yes!
<nanoNet> gib mal glxheads im terminal ein 
<k1l_> _thelion_: ok. dann würde ich jetzt vom "ich brauch die neusten treiber"tripp fernbleiben und den orginalen ubuntu behalten :)
<_thelion_> k1l_: ja, diese Lektion habe ich gelernt :-)
<nanoNet> weil das original ist einfach der erste weg 
<nanoNet> dritt anbieter packete nie nehmen oder man weiss was man tut
<_thelion_> Genau ... also bei glxheads kamen zwei Fenster, in einem drehte sich ein Dreieck im Kreis ... 
<nanoNet> und die ausgabe im terminal 
<nanoNet> steht da gtx 750
<_thelion_> Ja, da steht gtx 750 ...
<nanoNet> dann ist dein nvidia treiber aktiv
<_thelion_> Juppi
<nanoNet> und die treiber version steht auch drin 
<nanoNet> GL_VERSION:  4.5.0 NVIDIA 361.42
<_thelion_> ja, genau diese Version ...
<nanoNet> und so kannst du immer prüfen das eine grafikkarte aktiv ist 
<_thelion_> Danke.
<nanoNet> deine
<nanoNet> nitte 
<nanoNet> viel spass
<nanoNet> bitte
<_thelion_> Ähem - bitte noch eine kleine Frage: Kann man die Schrift in der Konsole / Terminal verändern?
<nanoNet> ja kann man 
<mrkramps> _thelion_, die datei /etc/default/console-setup mit sudo rechten editieren
<_thelion_> mir kommt es nämlich vor, dass die Schrift / das Bild im Terminal bei Ubuntu "schärfer" ist. Sie ist besser lesbar. In Kubuntu kommt es mir "unschärfer" vor. Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach an der Schriftgröße.
<_thelion_> Aha - okay ..
<nanoNet> du kannst unter ansicht  die schrift grösse ändern 
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-27
<napterk> Hallo wo kann bei github die checksum bzw. sha256sum gefunden werden?
<entro333> hallo?
<k1l_> hallo
<entro333> Ah funktioniert :-) Ich bäuchte hilfe bei einer ubuntu installation die partitionierung betreffend. Kennt sich da jemand aus?
<k1l_> am besten klappt das hier mit konkreten fragen.
<entro333> ok sorry! Hab ein dualboot mit win7 und derzeit Linux Mint 17. Möchte jetzt einen fresh install mit LM18 machen. wenn ich die dezeitige bootpartition angebe wird der start 
<entro333> von win noch klappen?
<k1l_> für mint fragen bitte den mint support fragen: #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> der sollte bei dem irc program von deinem mint auch als standard eingestellt sein
<entro333> ok danke!
<DaKu> Hoi. Weiss jemand, wann die 16.04 LTS zum upgrade von von der 14er freigegeben wird? Die 16.04.1 sollte doch schon draussen sein, oder?
<ppq> die .1 ist schon draußen, ja
<ppq> sollte also bald passieren
<DaKu> also "funktioniert" das upgrade allgemein noch nicht
<k1l_> wurde wegen letztem bugtesten um eine woche verzögert
<DaKu> ok, thx
<ppq> DaKu, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<ppq> sobald es geht, wird dort ein neuer eintrag sein
<ppq> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development
<ppq> das sind die für upgrades mit der -d option
<DaKu> naja, sehe es ja dann bei do-release-upgrade
<ppq> so ähnlich wie der letzte wird dann auch der neue aussehen
<ppq> jo
<apollo13> existieren die alternate installer cds mit 16.04 nimmer?
<apollo13> unter http://de.releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ find ich nix *kopfkratz*
<Balu> apollo13: auf https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Xenial_Xerus/#Hinweise steht, dass es Alternate-CDs seit 12.10 nicht mehr gibt, ausser für lubuntu
<apollo13> Balu: ah, netinstall it is
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> ich möchte beim dynamischen einbinden realisieren, dass alle Nutzer auf das Medium zugreifen können? Geht das?
<bugworm> Gibt es bereits ein Projekt oder ein Bestreben, die Benutzerfreundlichkeit auf Multi Use Touch screen Laptops zu erhöhen ? Konkret meine ich damit, die Unterstützung von Rotationssensoren, bzw. manuelle Rotation des Screens, abschalten der Tastatur, Mauspad, etc. ? Wenn Nein, wie starte ich am besten so ein Projekt ?
<k1l> bugworm: das ist meistens so gerätespezifisch, dass die meisten das nur für ihre eigenes Gerät machen
<bugworm> k1l wäre es nicht sinnvoll, so etwas grundlegend zur verfügung zu stellen, um neu- bzw. umsteigern das zu erleichtern ?
<k1l> bugworm: klar. aber da sich die hersteller nicht an standards halten, bzw sich da nicht einigen können geht das erstmal nur gerätespezifisch. aber eine art datenbank und dann dafür eine lib wäre was, jo
<bugworm> k1l Ich benutze Linux schon sehr lange, und möchte auch mal was zurück geben ;) Technisch hab ich da noch wenig ahnung. Wäre es nicht auch denkbar, ein grafisches Programm zu machen, das 1. Abklärt ob der Sensor erkannt/unterstützt wird, 2. Auch auf einen Tastenbefehl die Rotation auslöst und 3. genau einstellen lässt, welche Rotation was sperren s
<bugworm> oll ?
<k1l> also theoretisch ist das möglich. jo
<strohalm> k1l: mit den wacoms früher war das voll einfach
<bugworm> k1l strohalm Gut theoretisch möglich, ist damit auch jemandem geholfen ? Mein "Ziel" ist es das ganze Neueinsteigern so leicht wie möglich zu machen. Und ne .deb zu installieren kriegt fast jeder her ;-)
<strohalm> früher waren es 1-2 shellscripte. ka wie das heute geht :)
<bugworm> k1l strohalm danke erstmal für eure hilfe. mal sehen wie es weitergeht ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-28
<Pete01> moin moin, einer da ?
<Pete01> keiner da oder will keiner, hab da als neuling einige fragen 
<DaVu> doch doch
<DaVu> aber du musst schon eine Frage stellen welches Problem du hast
<Pete01> ok ;)
<Pete01> aso, schrieb ja erstmal moin moin hehehe
<DaVu> Ja...darauf reagiert im IRC niemand ;)
<Pete01> ok, ich kenn nur voice chats ;)
<Pete01> aber ok
<DaVu> kein Thema...was ist dein Problem?
<Pete01> folgende frage
<Pete01> Grafikkarte ist ne alte ATI Radeon 5850
<Pete01> system ist Ubuntu 16.04
<Pete01> Rechner:son alten AMD, aber läuft
<Pete01> gibt es kein möglichkeit mehr diese Graka richtig ans laufen zu bringen
<Pete01> weil diese fglrx is ja nicht mehr drin
<DaVu> Werden dir keine Möglichkeiten unter "zusätzliche Treiber" angezeigt?
<DaVu> dash board öffnen und oben in der Zeile "zusätzliche Treiber" eingeben
<Pete01> nee unter 16.04 nicht mehr
<Pete01> unter 15.10 gehts
<Pete01> wie gesagt bin neuling ...
<DaVu> und der artikel hilft dir auch nicht weiter? (Ich habe ihn nicht gelesen) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/
<Pete01> mom.. hab soviel jetzt gelesen lol
<Pete01> jo den kenn ich, da steht ja das ab 16.04 kein fglrx mehr supportet wird
<DaVu> so isses
<Pete01> nur dieser radeon
<DaVu> und ganz unten unter "ampgpu" steht noch mehr
<DaVu> alles recht experimentell für alte Hardware
<Pete01> aber es kann doch nicht sein das der treiber wie ein schluck wasser in der kurve läuft
<DaVu> bei NVidia könnnte ich dir jetzt weiter helfen...aber bei ATI bin ich raus
<DaVu> Naja...nimms mir nicht übel...aber wie alt ist die Kiste jetzt?
<Pete01> lol hab ich mir gedacht , diese mist dinger , nie wieder 
<DaVu> Ich habe hier einen alten Laptop den ich seit Ubuntu 12 nicht mehr updaten kann, da die interne Grafik nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<DaVu> Irgendwann ist es halt so
<Pete01> habe auch mal versucht diesen radeon selber zu konfigurieren
<Pete01> aber pustekuchen, nix geht lol
<DaVu> laptop oder desktop?
<Pete01> desktop
<DaVu> https://www.amazon.de/Palit-NVIDIA-GeForce-Grafikkarte-Speicher/dp/B004ZCQWJW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1469694805&sr=8-1&keywords=nvidia+gt520
<DaVu> die läuft gerade in meinem Desktop (heute installiert)
<Pete01> ich denke mal das bei Nvidia alles recht automatisch geht
<DaVu> bisher noch ;)...und dann gibts die nächste günstige in meinem Fall. Bin kein Gamer
<Frickelpit> Pete01: den Artikel zu radeon hast du dir mal genauer angesehen?
<Pete01> also unter linux muss ich nicht gamen,kein ding
<Pete01> ja, warum ?
<Frickelpit> Da steht u.a. drin, wie man den Treiber konfigurieren kann.
<DaVu> Frickelpit: du meinst das? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/AMD/fglrx/Konfiguration/
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> radeon, nicht fglrx
<DaVu> er hat eine 5er Serie
<Pete01> wie gesagt, habe ich das versucht,aber dann schmiert mir alles ab und ich bin in der konsole ;)
<Frickelpit> DaVu: und?
<DaVu> Frickelpit: vielleicht verstehe ich es falsch...aber: funktioniert für die meisten Radeon-Chipsätze von der ATI-Radeon-7000-Serie bis zur 
<Pete01> dann mache ich das rückgängig und habe wieder das standard radeon drin
<stevieh> dass unter linux alte geräte irgendwann mal nicht mehr unterstützt werden ist schon eher traurig.
<stevieh> aber das gilt ja auch nur für die Geräte, die über binary blobs unterstützt wurden
<Pete01> habe auch mal verswucht so eine beispiel Config zu laden, aber da passiert dann nix
<DaVu> Vielleicht bin ich da allein mit meiner Meinung...aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann, wird NVidia Userfreundlicher unterstützt
<DaVu> oder sagen wir es mal so...ich komme besser damit klar
<stevieh> vermute ich auch. Und am besten nimmt man Intel.
<DaVu> Von daher wird es bei mir nicht so schnell eine ATI werden
<stevieh> dann hat man das ganze gehampel nicht
<DaVu> ja....intel klappt auch super....musste hier aber eine NVidia einbauen, da der interne DVI Port kein Dual-DVI unterstützt, mein Monitor braucht das aber, sonst geht die Auflösung nicht und ich muss auf nem 30" mit 1280*800 leben :D
<Pete01> jo,so wie ich das jetzt hier lese bestätigt sich immer wieder meine Annahme kein AMD-Produckt zu kaufen
<DaVu> Die Prozessoren mögen ja gut funktionieren (bisher auch immer nur intel genommen)...aber bei der Grafik wäre ich da anderer Meinung
<Balu> AMD/ATI-Probleme kann ich nur bestätigen, nachdem ich zwei solche Geräte hatte. Jetzt habe ich Intel-Maschinen und es gibt keine Grafikprobleme mehr.
<DaVu> Pete01: Wenn du die 30 Tacken locker machen kannst, würde ich das investieren und du hast Ruhe
<Pete01> jo, war echt schon soweit,aber bin hin und hergerissen für spass an der freud so alte sachen zu kaufen
<DaVu> naja...was heißt "Spaß an der Freud"...dein System läuft ja gerade nicht richtig, oder?
<Pete01> ist voll gegen mein Naturell ;)
<Pete01> naja, is kein Spielerechner, zum zocken habe ich ja einen Intel mit GTX 980 
<Pete01> und der rennt super
<DaVu> Dannn is ja alles gut ;)
<Pete01> wollte den alten hier nicht so rumgammeln lassen und dacht ich schmeiss Linux drauf ;)
<DaVu> kannste ja...15.x
<Pete01> unter 15.10 oder Linux Mint 17.3 gehts ja
<Pete01> aber mal ne andere frage nocht
<DaVu> Jetzt lehne ich mich ein wenig weiter aus dem Fenster...ich würde fast ein 14.x nehmen...das hat noch support bis 2019
<stevieh> DaVu: solange man nicht daddelt macht Intel Grafik alles mit
<Pete01> du meinst AMD ?!
<DaVu> stevieh: in meinem Fall nicht. Der Monitor braucht zwingend einen Dual-DVI Port und den gibt mein MB nicht her. Maximale Aufllösung beim DVI liegt bei 1920*1200
<DaVu> Pete01: Ich meine, wenn du nichts am alten Rechner änddern möchtest, würde ich dir ein Ubuntu 14.x empfehlen, da das ein LTS ist
<stevieh> ja, das stimmt. Da nimmste am besten ne ältere Nvidia aus dem profi bereich.
<DaVu> und noch support bis 2019 hat
<Pete01> ahso ...
<DaVu> stevieh: Ich nutze hier eine GT520 und die rennt super
<DaVu> stevieh: bringt auch die volle Aufläsung, die ich für den Monitor brauche
<stevieh> na denne
<Pete01> na mal sehen, vielleicht opfer ich ja nochmal ein 50er dafür lol
<DaVu> stevieh: Ich könnte noch versuchen den HDMI auf Dual-DVI zu adaptieren...das werde ich noch testen und wenn das klappt, wandert die GT520 in einen alten HTPC ;)
<Pete01> also nochmal eben zurück ...
<Pete01> wie gesagt unter 15.10 geht alles
<DaVu> ja, du hattest noch eine andere Frage...richtig
<Pete01> habe da aber ein problem, vielleicht ein kleines
<Pete01> wenn alles installiert ist, habe ich zwischendurch so hänger mit der maus
<DaVu> ok...solche Probleme hatte ich noch nie...da werde ich nicht viel helfen können
<Pete01> als ob der rechner was abarbeitet  und die maus blockiert
<DaVu> USB Maus?
<DaVu> oder Bluetooth?
<Pete01> jau ist usb
<Pete01> bzw, bluetooth
<DaVu> da bin ich raus
<Pete01> muss ja nicht daran liegen
<DaVu> bisher liefen alle, die ich hatte, problemlos
<Pete01>  weil geigentlich spricht das hier super an
<DaVu> von daher wüsste ich noch nichtmal wo ich da ansetzen sollte
<Pete01> wie gesagt, alles installiert Browser aufmachen und surfen
<DaVu> Ich würde mal versuchen eine Kabelgebundene anzuschließen und dann schauen ob es damit auch Probleme gibt
<Pete01> jo, dasselbe ;)
<DaVu> wenn ja, dann könnte es sowas wie Hardwarebeschleunigung der GraKa sein
<Pete01> ist immer sporadisch
<Pete01> ok, mist, das dachte ich mir 
<Pete01> man ..... ;)
<DaVu> aber das ist nur eine Vermutung
<DaVu> Unter 15.10 sollte deine GraKa ja noch voll unterstützt sein. Also denke ich, dass es da nur eine Einstellungssache ist
<DaVu> aber wo du da genau ansetzen kannst, weiß ich nicht, da ich noch nie ATI verwendet habe
<Pete01> ich werde jetzt mal eben 15.10 draufschmeissen, komm dann nochmal rein
<Pete01> danke erstmal alle
<Pete01> ich sag mal bis gleich ;)
<DaVu> CU
<Pete01> falls dann noch jemand da is ....;)
<k1l> 15.10 ist seit heute auch am ende angelangt
<stevieh> nein nein ;-)
<DaVu> haben wir da nicht noch ein paar Tage ;)
<k1l> nope. endet 28.juli.2016
<DaVu> ah, ok
<Balu> Laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/#Unterstuetzt endet die Unterstützung mit dem heutigen Tag
<DaVu> naja...ein 14er will er anscheinend nicht nehmen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer)
<Balu> Ich bin vom 16.04. Kubuntu wieder zurück zum 14.04. Kubuntu, weil mir KDE Plasma 5 nicht gefällt. Hat mir auch noch zu viele Chrashes.
<Balu> Mindestens einmal täglich bekomme ich die Meldung "Sorry, Plasma ist abgestürzt". Da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.
<iw2> hallo,
<iw2> was sind eure lösungen für das problem lokales backup?
<iw2> z.b mit einem nas
<Balu> iw2: rsync
<iw2> und wie seiht es mit versionierung aus?
<iw2> hilft ja wenige wenn das kaputte direkt kopiert wird...
<Balu> Was hat Versionierung mit einem Backup zu tun?
<iw2> vlt falsche vokabel, ich meine das speichern von zeitlichen zuständen
<Balu> Ich kann mit dem Begriff "zeitliche Zustände" nichts anfangen.
<k1l_> iw2: dejadub z..b
<Balu> Was meinst Du damit?
<k1l_> iw2: oder eine eigene nextcloud instanz, die dann wie dropbox funktioniert.
<k1l_> guck einfach mal hier rein was dir gefällt:https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung/
<iw2> danke
<Pete-1> so, hat gedauert,aber es hat geklappt ;)
<Pete-1> kennt einer von euch sowas ähnliches wie NetSpeedMonitor für Windows ?
<Pete-1> benutze das Ubuntu 15.10 64bit
<k1l_> dann aktualisier mal direkt zu 16.04, denn 15.10 läuft heute ab
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<iw2> Balu, naja vergleichbar mit versionen bei git, nur nicht änderungs sondern zeit bezogen
<Pete-1> hehehe, na toll, da läuft aber im Moment meine alte ATI Radeon HD 5850 net,aber danke für den Tip
<k1l_> der system load indicator kann das z.b.
<Pete-1> also vorweg, bin Linux-Neuling (also nicht ganz neu)
<stevieh> k1l_: was läuft heute ab?
<k1l_> stevieh: der support für 15.10
<stevieh> sowas auch. 
<stevieh> Aber doch erst am Sonntag...
<k1l_> nee
<stevieh> steht aber doch July 2016
<k1l_> immernoch am 28.07. und das ist heute
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2016-July/000208.html
<Pete-1> @k1l installiert habe ich das, wie startet man den  system load indicator denn, ich find nix ;)
<k1l_> Pete-1: drück mal die windows taste und tippe: indicator ein
<Pete-1> hmm,da ist nur was ich kostenlos runterladen kann ...
<stevieh> na, dann klick ich doch mal aufs updaten
<Pete-1> @k1l Du meinst nicht diese Systemüberwachung oder ?
<stevieh> hmm... ne, erstmal heute nach nen Vollbackup machen
<jokrebel> wo stell ich bei einem aktuellen Unity (14.04 LTS) die Position der OSD-Benachrichtungen ein? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst/ scheint hier nicht wirklich aktuell zu sein.
<stevieh> ach, das kann man verstellen? ;-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: laut https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst/#Position ja. Nur stimmen mindestens die Pfade so nicht mehr mehr. "apps -> notification-daemon" gibt es bei mir nicht (mehr)
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee wie ich aktuell die Popups aus der rechten oberen Ecke nach links verschieben kann?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, DE?
<jokrebel> Unity - Ubuntu 14.04
<mrkramps> dconf schon geschaut?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> mrkramps: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benachrichtigungsdienst/#Position scheint nicht mehr wirklich zu stimmen. Und auch im dconfeditor hab ich nichts passendes gefunden
<mrkramps> jokrebel, im wiki-artikel wird allerdings auf gconf verwiesen
<jokrebel> sowohl dconf als auch gconf fand ich nichts passendes
<mrkramps> ok
<stevieh> /apps/notification-daemon:
<stevieh>    theme = ubuntu
<stevieh>    popup_location = top_right
<stevieh> da isses bei meinem 15.10
<stevieh> gconftool-2 --recursive-list / | grep -5 "location =" | grep -5 right
<stevieh> oder auch gconftool-2 --recursive-list /apps/notification-daemon
<k1l_> bei dconf von 16.04 ist es nur noch "Position of notifications on screen. Supported values are 1 (top-right) and 2 (vert. centered on the right)."
<stevieh> die schweine. Die nehmen uns unsere Freiheit!
<mrkramps> evtl. kann man dazu noch was im css des gtk3 themes machen
<jokrebel> in 14.04 gibt es da (noch?) gar nicht
<mrkramps> wat gibbet da nich!?
<jokrebel> /apps/notification-daemon
<jokrebel> da gibts nur /apps/notify-osd
<stevieh> na, klingt doch auch gut
<mrkramps> notify-osd ist eigentlich auch richtig
<mrkramps> oder war es zumindest
<jokrebel> ah! Gravity auf 2 setzen -> centerd on the right ... nur nimmt er mir das nicht. Muss ich das mit root-rechten starten?
<stevieh> unwahrscheinlich
<k1l_> eher neu einloggen
<jokrebel> ok - hat geklappt
<jokrebel> links oben wär mir zwar lieber gewesen; aber hauptsache aus der rechten oberen Ecke weg. Danke Euch!
<k1l_> hauptsache aus der rechten ecke raus ;p
<stevieh> der jokrebel mit seinen linken statements
<Mundus> Hi, ich habe eine NAS via WLAN gemountet (fstab). Leider schaltet Ubuntu (oder meine EInstellungen?) das WLAN nach längerer Inaktivität aus, sodass die gemounteten Bereiche nicht erreichbar sind...
<Mundus> Nun mein Problem: Der sudo Nutzer schafft es natürlich alle Netzlaufwerke einzuhängen
<Mundus> Die anderen Nutzer nicht, ich habe in fstab bei optionen auch user gesetzt? Woran kann es liegen?
<koffeinfriedhof> Du kannst entweder die Energiesparoptionen ändern, oder deine Freigabe anpassen.
<Mundus> Freigabe ändern? Ich hätte gedacht, dass mit mount /Pfad/ eigentlich der berechtigte Benutzer das Laufwerk einhängen kann... Ist das Falsch?
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/ sollte dir weiterhelfen. An sich kann nur root mounten.
<koffeinfriedhof> Für deinen Zweck gäbe es dann die Option users
<Mundus> Da steht, wenn ich in fstab bei Optionen User schreibe, kann jeder Benutzer (das entsprechende Quellverzeichnis) mounten. Bei mir erscheint trotzdem Permission denied
<Mundus> Wieso users und nicht user
<koffeinfriedhof> users=ein- und aushängen
<koffeinfriedhof> Was für ein filesystem hängst du denn wie ein?
<Mundus> ein cifs
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs/ unter "Optionen" ist das erklärt. Stichwort SUID-Bit. Samba hab ich keine Ahnung von. Nie benutzt :)
<stevieh> gibt es einen Grund, warum du nicht eh samba für das ganze nutzt?
<Mundus> Letztendlich habe ich das genau nach diesem Artikel gemacht... Trotzdem habe ich das entsprechende Problem...
<Mundus> stevieh: Das verstehe ich nicht, wie meinst du das?
<stevieh> wieso lässt du nicht einfach die User samba via gvfs oder wie das heisst mounten?
<stevieh> nix fstab
<Mundus> Zunächst habe ich es zum Ausprobieren getestet und es lief anstandslos (14.04 LTS)  ich habe mich daran gewöhnt und es ist aus meiner Sicht komfortabler, wenn es bereits zu Beginn der Session vorhanden ist und nicht jedesmal eingebunden werden muss
<Mundus> Ich werde einfach noch ein bisschen ausprobieren... Mal schauen
<Yoshimo> ich hab  einen bcm7231 identifiziert in einem Patch, aber ich find irgendwie den Originaltreiber nicht im Netz der dafür zuständig ist.
<mrkramps> mit welchem befehl konnte man nochmal geänderte gruppenrechte in eine laufende sitzung übernehmen?
<mrkramps> ah, newgroup - GRUPPE
<mrkramps> *newgrp
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-29
<doev> morgen
<doev> Unser Firewall hat relativ wenig ports geöffnet, per ssh komme ich aber auf einen externen Server. Wie ist es sicherheitstechnisch zu bewerten, wenn ich mir die notwendigen Ports einfach tunnele?
<dadrc> SSH-Tunnel sind toll
<Frickelpit> doev: der Tunnel geht durch deine SSH Verbindung, da kann nicht viel passieren.
<dadrc> Gerade, wenn du sie nur aufmachst, wenn du sie wirklich brauchst
<doev> praktisch über einen internen Server und nicht über die Workstation:     Workstation <---> interner Server <-- ssh-tunnel --> externer Server
<doev> Selbst wenn der externe Server komprometiert wird, wäre der Angreifer ja nicht in der Lage ins interne Netz zu kommne, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<dadrc> Wenn du dir die Ports von der lokalen Kiste holst, sollte da nichts passieren.
<dadrc> Pauschal ausschließen, dass da irgendwer irgendwie irgendwelche Lücken findet, über die man doch durchkommt,  kann man natürlich nicht
<doev> aber ich merke, dass ich vom internen server garnicht per ssh raus kommen. mist.
<janda> wahrscheinlich ist in der firewall port 22 nicht offen?
<doev> janda: wie kann ich das denn testen? Sonst komme ich mit anderen Rechnern auch über ssh raus.
<Frickelpit> bekommst du eine Meldung beim Versuch über den Server raus zu gehen?
<doev> es ist eigentlich ein normaler ubuntu server, allerdings hat die installierte software auch iptables konfiguriert.
 * janda wollte das auch gerade fragen
<doev> Frickelpit: nein
<Frickelpit> doev: ssh ist installiert auf dem Server? Wenn ja, teste mal eine Verbindung nach draussen mit ssh -vv user@host
<doev> sieht nach einem timeout aus.
<Frickelpit> hat dein user auf dem Server sudo?
<doev> ich könnte doch iptables mal kurz speichern und dann alles löschen?
<Frickelpit> du könntest auch erst mit iptables -S nachschauen, welche Regeln aktiviert sind
<doev> ja, sudo auf allen servern#+
<doev> mist, jetzt komme ich nicht mehr auf den server
<doev> dachte wenn ich mit iptables -F alles lösche wäre es in Ordnung.
<doev> nicht mal mehr ping geht.
<koegs> Tja, hättest vorher lieber mal geguckt
<doev> ja
<Frickelpit> doev: Warum hast du die Session zum Server beendet, anstatt diese offen zu lassen und eine neue Session zu starten?
<doev> die sesesion war plötzlich tot
<janda> "…Bevor man anfängt, Regeln zu definieren, sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass in der Standard-Einstellung von ufw alle nicht explizit erlaubten Verbindungen verboten sind. Wenn man den fraglichen Rechner nicht physisch vor sich hat, sondern z.B. nur per SSH verbunden ist, kann dies dazu führen, dass man sich selber aussperrt. …!
<doev> tja, ich dachte, ohne reglen wäre alles offen. So lernt man auch was neues.
<janda> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ufw/ könnte nützlich sein
<Frickelpit> gut, Beine in die Hand nehmen un zum Server laufen. Beim nächsten mal weißt du ja nun bescheid.
<doev> zum Server laufen ist nicht drin. Ist ein V-Server (VMWARE)
<koegs> Ist doch umso besser, vsphere Console anschmeissen :)
<doev> installiere ich gerade.
<doev> so, alter Zustand wieder hergestellt.
<doev> 22                         ALLOW       Anywhere ... dann wird es wahrscheinlich an VM-Ware liegen, dass ich nicht raus komme.
<yogg> hi
<yogg> wie übergebe ich bei einem nfs mount usernamen und passwort? mount -t nfs -o user=myuser,password=mypass nfs-server:/share /tmp/mynfs   gibt ein "incorrect mount option was specified" zurück
<yogg> ein "mount -t nfs -o user=myuser nfs-server:/share /tmp/mynfs" gibt ein "mount.nfs: access denied ..." zurück. Es scheint also do "password" option zu sein die er nicht kennt
<yogg> nfs kann ohne kerberos nur auf ip adressen filtern. Das ist also mein problem
<micha_> Hallo, ich zeige gerade einer Freundin, wie das hier funktioniert
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-30
<marquisor> moin
<mrkramps> hallo
<doev> Hallo. Kann ich das login für einen bestimmten Benutzer von außen verbieten?
<doev> also mit "su <user>" würde ich gerne noch dran kommen.
<stevieh1> doev: klar. man sshd
<stevieh1> oder was ist für dich "von aussen"?
<doev> remote
<stevieh1> d.h. via ssh?
<doev> genau. Also nicht in dem ich die Bash deaktiviere.
<stevieh1> ja, man sshd bzw. danach googlen.
<doev> ich logge mich mit meinem Benutzer ein und wechsele dann bei Bedarf mit su
<doev> ok, es ist also der andere Weg, statt zu verbieten, liste ich die User auf die sich einloggen dürfen.
<stevieh1> geht beides
<doev> ja, DenyUsers ... AllowUser gefällt mir besser.
<doev> betrifft das auch ein login per Console?
<doev> keine Lust mich nochmal auszusperren :=
<stevieh1> nein, natürlich nicht
<stevieh1> ist ja ssh
<doev> ok, also strg+alt+1 ... geht dann noch, gut :)
<doev> so, ging nicht: AllowUsers [doev] aber ich konnte mich nicht mehr einloggen.
<doev> ok, habs
<doev> hat sich in 16.04 irgendwas grundlegend bezüglich der init-Skripte geändert? Weil ich versuche einen Autostart einzurichten, aber es geht nicht. .....
<doev> angelegt habe ich einmal ein Skript in /etc/init.d und in /etc/init
<doev> http://manual.seafile.com/deploy/start_seafile_at_system_bootup.html
<koegs> doev: guck mal nach dem Abschnitt mit systemd
<doev> https://forum.seafile.de/t/seafile-5-1-2-ubuntu-16-04-auto-start-at-boot-not-working/4921
<doev> Wenn ich es nach dieser Anleitung einrichte, sollten doch zwei neue services vorhanden sein, aber "sudo service seafile" sagt, dass es den Service nicht gibt.
<doev> der Autostart geht auch nicht.
<doev> sorry, "service seahub start"  funktioniert. Also stimmt das schon mal.
<doev> ok, bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass ich den seafile service stoppen kann, ohne dass der seahub service beendet wird, geht das schon mal. Fehlt nur noch der autostart.
<doev> ok, hat sich erledig. es geht jetzt.
<DaVu> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe hier Ubuntu (Unity) 16.04 installliert. Danach habe ich kdenlive installiert. Unter Kubuntu 14.04 hatte ich in kdenlive eine Funktion, die ich nun unter Ubuntu 16.04 vermisse. Liegt es nun an der neueren kdenlive Version oder an der Tatsache, dass ich anstatt Kubuntu Ubuntu verwende?
<DaVu> Andere Frage...das obere kann ich ja testen ob es besser wird, wenn ich KDE installiere....welche Probleme können auf mich zukommen, wenn ich kde-desktop installiere?
<stevieh1> augenkrebs
<DaVu> :D
<DaVu> Also nichts systemrelevantes?!
<Balu> Wenn plötzlich Funktionen "verschwinden", dann liegt es meistens an der neuen Programmversion. Nicht immer, aber immer öfter ;-)
<bekks> Wenn man jetzt noch wüsste um welche Funktion es denn geht, dann könnte man sogar versuchen die Frage zu beantworten :P
<DaVu> bekks: es geht um die Option bei "add Title" ein Rechteck einzufügen, welche NICHT mit Farbe gefüllt werden muss (also innerhalb des Rechtecks transparent ist).
<DaVu> Das ging unter Kubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Die Kubuntuversion ist irrelevant. Die kdenlive Version ist interessant.
<DaVu> unter Ubuntu 16.04 ist der Schieberegler für die Transparents nicht mehr vorhanden
<bekks> Und welcge kdenlive Version hattest du früher, und welche hast du jetzt?
<DaVu> bekks: das ist jetzt installiert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21508600/ 
<DaVu> den anderen (alten) Laptop muss ich schnell hochfahren...moment
<DaVu> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21508797/
<DaVu> Das ist die andere Version.
<DaVu> Alles ganz normal aus den Paketquellen
<bekks> Dann wirst du jetzt die Changelogs lesen müssen, um herauszufinden ob da deine Wunschfunktion verschwunden ist.
<DaVu> bekks: aber an Unity oder KDE kann es nicht liegen...also kann ich mir das sparen?
<bekks> Nein, an Unity oder KDE kann es nicht liegen.
<DaVu> Sehe auch gerade, dass man eine development Version installieren kann. Vielleicht ist mir damit auch shcon geholfen
<DaVu> Ich danke euch auf jeden Fall schon mal o/
<doev> versuche ein webdav-Verzeichnis zu mounten. Es wird nach Benutzer und Passwort gefragt, aber dann: Im Server-Zertifikat fehlt das commonName-Attribut im Betreffnamen
<doev> heißt dass, ich brauche ein richtiges Zertifikat?
<bekks> Du brauchst ein Zertifikat mit commonName-Attribut.
<doev> ok, jetzt: /sbin/mount.davfs: das Einhängen schlug fehl; 302 FOUND
<stevieh1> ist ja echt schick, dass dejadup sogar den backup überprüfen will, aber macht der das nun stichprobenartig oder nuckelt der die 100G jetzt wieder zurück?
<stevieh1> .cache/deja-dup/metadata konnte nicht wiederhergestellt werden: Datei wurde in der Sicherung nicht gefunden.
<stevieh1> hehe, ist das doof. .cache ist doch das erste, was man aus backups ausschliesst ;-)
<mrkramps> stevieh1, bis du ernsthaft noch davon überzeugt, dass das jetzt deine erste wahl für eine backup-lösung sein soll?
<stevieh1> ja klar. 
<stevieh1> duplicity ist bewährt, deja dup isn sehr schicker wrapper aussenrum
<_Doktor_> Hallo.Ich möchte gerne unter Ubuntu 16.02 mehrere virtuelle Maschinenen laufen lassen. Ich habe hierzu mir mal das Wiki durchgelesen und bin nun etwas unentschlossen. Ich suche eine Lösung, die kostenfrei ist und wenn möglich auch snapshots der Images ermöglicht. Könnt Ihr da etwas empfehlen?
<mrkramps> virtualbox?
<mrkramps> und es sollte 16.04 sein, sonst stimmt was nicht bei dir
<_Doktor_> stimmt..16.04 :)
<_Doktor_> ja..virtualbox ist ein kandidat...aber ich weiß nicht, ob das die beste lösung ist
<mrkramps> weiß ich auch nicht
<mrkramps> was sollen das denn für VMs sein?
<_Doktor_> in den vms soll windows laufen
<mrkramps> für was?
<_Doktor_> automatisiertes tracken und auswerten von Forexkursen in realtime
<_Doktor_> die software gibt’s nur unter windows
<_Doktor_> :(
<mrkramps> also meiner meinung nach spricht da nichts gegen virtualbox
<_Doktor_> kann ja sein, ich weiss es nur nicht :)
<_Doktor_> aber noch eine ganz andere Frage: Ich verwende unter windows immer putty um auf meinen Server zu connecten. Wie kann ich den von Windows connecten, dass ich auch X habe?
<mrkramps> _Doktor_, X Forwarding aktivieren in PuTTY?
<_Doktor_> nö
<mrkramps> wüsste aber nicht, was da ein XServer auf deinem Server läuft
<_Doktor_> muss ich mir unter windows auch noch einen x-server installieren?
<jokrebel> "connecte" Dich doch einfach von nem Ubuntu aus. Dann ist das hier auch nicht offtopic ;-)
<dreamon> Verwende Zwei Monitore.(notebook und hdmi Monitor). Der Monitor ist aber links vom Notebook. Im Anzeigemenu von Xubuntu finde ich zwar wie man ihn nach Links setzt. Jedoch werden die Taskleisten auch mit nach links versetzt.
<dreamon> Die hätte ich aber gern auf dem Notebook Monitor behalten. 
<Lengsdorfer> hab hier kein kde, aber kannst du da den monitor als 'primär' festlegen und hat das womöglich den gewünschten Effekt?
<Lengsdorfer> sorry, xubuntu wollt ich schreiben
<Lengsdorfer> hatte erst einen kaffee heute
<mrkramps> dreamon, LVDS ist als primäre monitor eingestellt?
<dreamon> mom lade bild hoch. Argh Firefox nervt auch. Wenn ich ein Bild uploaden will und auf "Durchsuchen" klicke, sollte der Dialog aufgehen, was ich für ein File ich wählen möchte. geht aber nicht auf. Dauert manchmal Minuten lang
<dreamon> Im Anzeige Menu gibt es keinen Punkt für Primären Bildschirm.  LVDS sagt mir gerade nichts.
<Lengsdorfer> In dem Fenster, wo du den Bildschirm verschoben hast?
<dreamon> Jetzt erst kann ich ein File wählen. merkwürdig.
<dreamon> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/105559
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen das es so lang dauert bis der dialog öffnet?
<mrkramps> dreamon, welche xfce version?
<dreamon> mrkramps, 4.10 - Ubuntu 14.04.4
<mrkramps> ok, dann mag die option da noch nicht vorhanden sein
<mrkramps> dreamon, LVDS ist übrigens einfach nur die RandR ID für deinen laptopbildschirm
<dreamon> mrkramps, Naja. Ich warte noch auf 16.04.1 das sollte 4.12 haben?
<mrkramps> ah, die option ist tatsächlich wohl erst mit dem neuen dialog in xfce 4.12 eingeführt worden
<mrkramps> ja, 16.04 sollte 4.12 haben
<mrkramps> oder du nimmst das PPA
<mrkramps> oder konfigurierst das mit xrandr
<dreamon> xfce4.12 ppa? 
<mrkramps> dreamon, genau das
<mrkramps> übrigens ist 16.04.1 bereits raus
<dreamon> hmm.. Ich hatte mit 16.04.0 massig Probleme. Sollte ich wohl mal 16.04.1 testen..
<dreamon> Hast du eine Idee was das sein könnte mit dem Firefox file dialog. Der geht hier erst nach 5Minuten oder mehr auf.
<mrkramps> dreamon, das xfce 4.12 ppa ist halt ungünstig, wenn du eine systemaktualisierung ins auge fasst
<mrkramps> wegen firefox, kein plan
<dreamon> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/ → Auf Datei auswählen .. dann heißts warten.
<dreamon> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem starten von Thunar. 
<dreamon> Da gab es aber eine Lösung. Da mußte ich unter eigenschaften die Gruppenrechte von "dreamon" auf lesen und schreiben setzen, dann starte er wieder schnell.
<dreamon> Chromium geht rasend schnell.
<mrkramps> bei mir macht's der firefox unter 14.04 auch direkt
<dreamon> Aber das DialogFenster sieht total anderst aus .. (firefox zu chromium). Mich würde interessieren welches DialogFenster das ist.
<dreamon> Firefox Dialog sieht aus wie der von Nautilus. Kann ich nautilus unter xubuntu entfernen? brauche nur thunar.
<mrkramps> das ist halt der gtk3 dialog
<mrkramps> vielleicht ist auch irgendwas mit deinem theme nicht cool
<dreamon> mrkramps, Theme hab ich ein anderes.. in der Tat. Dark.. Ich mags schwarz.
<mrkramps> dreamon, test doch mal mit greybird gegen
<dreamon> Im moment XUbuntuStudio theme
<dreamon> mrkramps, Oh Scheiße.. du hast recht.. nun gehts sofort auf
<dreamon> Würg.. wie geht das?
<mrkramps> das theme hat eben irgendwas, dass der gtk3-engine nicht passt
<mrkramps> frag mich jetzt nicht nach details!
<mrkramps> besorg dir sonst doch einfach das theme in aktueller fassung aus 16.04
<dreamon> Die Angebotenen machten mir nicht genug schwarz.
<dreamon> Unter #xubuntu hat mir einer das xubuntustudio theme empfohlen.. 
<mrkramps> dem theme fehlt aber scheinbar die gtk3 unterstützung
<mrkramps> dreamon, alternativ vielleicht http://nayk1982.deviantart.com/art/Greybird-dark-xfce-485266183
<dreamon> Sieht Sexy aus. Ich teste es mal. DANKE!
<dreamon> mrkramps, Ich hab gerade das Theme entpackt und den Ordner mal mit XubuntuStudio verglichen. Im diesem Ordner sind nur zwei Order.. gtk-2.0 und xfwm4 . Während bei dem Beispiel von dir. da sind gleich 6 Ordner.
<dreamon> gtk-2.0 gtk-3.0 metacity-i unity xfce-notify-4.0 und xfwm4..
<dreamon> Da scheint einiges zu fehlen bei dem XubuntuStudio
<mrkramps> sach ich ja
<mrkramps> :)
<dreamon> mrkramps, Danke hab wieder einiges dazugelernt.
<mrkramps> gerne
<marquisor> hallo
<mrkramps> hall marquisor 
#ubuntu-de 2016-07-31
<hilfe> hi
<hilfe> jemand da
<hilfe> brauche hilfe mit ubuntu
<mrkramps> !frag > hilfe
<hilfe> hab ubuntu 16 auf virtual machiene installiert
<hilfe> und denke das ich ein kommando benötige um das system starten zu lassen
<hilfe> finde es nicht
<mrkramps> ?
<hilfe> gibt es ein befehl dafür?
<mrkramps> wenn du die VM startest bootet das system, fertig
<hilfe> ne hab ein dos fenster mit eingabe
<mrkramps> welche ubuntu edition hast du installiert?
<hilfe> moment
<hilfe> gucke
<hilfe> 16.04.1 lts
<mrkramps> nicht version, edition!
<mrkramps> oder derivat
<mrkramps> oder wie auch immer
<mrkramps> was sagt denn dass eingabefenster?
<hilfe> darf ich dir ein screenshot zeigen?
<hilfe> http://prntscr.com/bzos8t
<mrkramps> tjo, sieht mir nach server edition aus
<mrkramps> mehr als die befehlszeile gibt es da nicht
<hilfe> misst
<mrkramps> oder hast du eine minimalinstallation gemacht?
<hilfe> wie finde ich denn das richtige
<mrkramps> wie groß ist die virtuelle festplatte?
<hilfe> ne denke server ist richtig
<hilfe> 30 gb
<hilfe> musst ich desktop wählen?
<mrkramps> ich weiß ja nicht, was du damit machen willst
<mrkramps> server hat halt normalerweise keine desktopumgebung
<hilfe> einfaches ubuntu os installieren zunächst
<mrkramps> das hier? https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/57/52/Screenshot_from_2012-12-30_152639.png
<hilfe> jaaaa
<mrkramps> hat die VM eine internetverbindung?
<hilfe> ja
<mrkramps> hast du eine schnelle internetanbindung?
<mrkramps> ich will dir jetzt nichts falsches empfehlen
<hilfe> ist das richtig? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<hilfe> in 6 min da
<mrkramps> brauchst kein neues abbild herunterladen
<hilfe> ok
<hilfe> und wie mach ich das
<mrkramps> gib einfach in die befehlszeile ein:$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mrkramps> also alles nach $
<mrkramps> passwort einfach blind eingeben, visuelle rückmeldung gibt es nicht
<hilfe> das dollar zeichen brauch ich nicht oder?
<mrkramps> nein, alles danach ab sudo
<hilfe> ok sekunde
<hilfe> muss grad neustarten
<hilfe> hab da eben alle alle softwarepakete unnötig installiert bestimmt
<mrkramps> noe
<hilfe> ok da passiert auf jeden fall was, mal schauen
<hilfe> programmierst du?
<mrkramps> nein
<hilfe> die meisten ubuntu oder linux user benutzen es doch dazu oder?
<mrkramps> eh, noe
<hilfe> darf ich fragen wofür du es benutzt?
<hilfe> ich nutze die virtual box um sachen dort zu tun die mir mein windows schrotten könnten
<mrkramps> für alles andere, ist halt mein betriebssystem
<hilfe> was mir oft passiert weil ich alles installiere
<hilfe> jetzt ist alles schwarz
<hilfe> nachdem er installiert hat
<mrkramps> hast du neu gestartet?
<hilfe> ok mach ich mal
<hilfe> wow dankeeee
<mrkramps> und jetzt noch viel spaß beim lesen → http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<mrkramps> :)
<hilfe> momenttt
<hilfe> nur eine frage
<mrkramps> natürlich
<hilfe> braucht man bei ubuntu auch wine um exe dateien auszuführen?
<mrkramps> im idealfall bleibt man mit exe dateien bei windows, aber wenn es dann sein muss, wine installieren
<hilfe> komisch hab rechts ne festplatte wo 512mb steht
<hilfe> wie kann das sein?
<mrkramps> fällt mir spontan nichts zu ein
<hilfe> ok danke dir sehr
<Holger_> Guten Morgen! Ist schon jemand bereit, mir (Ubuntu 16.04 Anfänger) bitte beim Austausch eines Druckertreibers zu helfen?
<h4x3> moin, wenn ich mit meinem ubuntu google chrome runterladen möchte bietet er mir nur die 64 bit version an.
<h4x3> die funktioniert allerdings mit meiner 32 bit ubuntu version nicht :-(
<Balu> h4x3, Google Chrome gibt es nur noch in der 64-Bit-Version. Steht aber afaik auf der Webseite so.
<h4x3> in vorgängerversionen gab es auch die 32 bit version
<h4x3> doch was mach ich nun?
<sash_> Genau, es gibt keine 64bit-Linux-Chromes mehr.
<Balu> Chromium gibt es auch noch als 32-Bit-Version.
<h4x3> das heisst kein chrome mehr sondern nur noch chromium nehmen
<Balu> Richtig, wenn Du ein 32-Bit-Ubuntu hast.
<sash_> Der wiederum kann aber bspw Netflix und Amazon Prime nicht wiedergeben.
<sash_> Nur so nebenbei.
<h4x3> ah genau
<h4x3> das wollt ich
<h4x3> versuche es nun mit pipelight
<h4x3> in der hoffnung das funktioniert besser
<h4x3> sash_: gibt es noch weitere alternativen?
<sash_> h4x3: Leider nicht, soweit ich weiß. Ich hab nen Kumpel mit demselben Problem, der hat da schon länger rumprobiert
<h4x3> mit chrome funktionierte das einfach
<sash_> h4x3: Klar, aber die Zeiten sind halt einfach vorbei ;)
<marquisor-> hallo
<stevieh> hat hier jemand ne Idee, wie ich am einfachsten Pulseaudio 9 in mein obonto 16.04 bekomme?
<DaVu> normal installieren klappt nicht?
<stevieh> was heisst normal installieren? bei 16.04 ist pa8 dabei
<DaVu> und das hier kennst du wahrscheinlich schon, oder?
<DaVu> https://freedesktop.org/software/pulseaudio/releases/
<stevieh> das ist schön. Aber die wahrscheinlichkeit damit ca. 10-12h installation zu haben ist gross
<_Doktor_> Installiere gerade 16.04.."System mit Landscape verwalten"...das ist ein konstenpflichtiges Tool/Dienst?
<bekks> NAch der Testphase: ja.
<_Doktor_> na dann wohl die andere Option :)
<_Doktor_> hm. 16.04 installiert. Wie kann ich eine grafische Oberfläche installieren? apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mrkramps> _Doktor_, was hast du denn da installiert? server edition?
<_Doktor_> ja
<mrkramps> warum?
<_Doktor_> soll ja auch ein server werden
<_Doktor_> steht nur bis er fertig installiert ist @home
<mrkramps> dann brauchst du keine grafische oberfläche
<_Doktor_> naja..VMs etc. ist über shell schon bisserl schwer für einen anfänger
<mrkramps> lernst du aber auch nicht, wenn du dich an einer grafischen oberfläche festklammerst
<mrkramps> und am ende dann doch alles in einem grafischen Terminal machst, weil das nunmal bei 99% der server konfiguration so ist
<_Doktor_> mag schon sein...aber ich habe leider nur überschaubar viel zeit..familie und arbeit..da schaffe es nicht mich so intensiv damit zu beschäftigen. und wenn die oberflächen das abnehmen...wieso nicht?!
<Frickelpit> weil eine grafische Oberfläche nicht auf einen Server gehört.
<mrkramps> also zumindest keine desktopumgebung
<Frickelpit> wie mrkramps bereits geschrieben hat, werden die Serverdienste alle per Textdateien konfiguriert, da bringt eine GUI keinen Vorteil.
<iw2> hallo
<iw2> ich möchte eine ssh verbindung zu meinem heimrechner, da ändert sich trotz ipv6 aber öfter mal die adresse, wie kann ich einen ssh tunnel von heimrechner zu server aufbauen, sodass ich mich über meinen server jederzeit auf den heimrechner verbinden kann?
<Frickelpit> iw2: warum keinen dynDNS Dienst nutzen?
<iw2> was gibts denn da kostenfreies für ipv6?
<debitux> ich hatte da mal was.. müsste ich nun aber raussuchen. habs irgendwann aufgegeben weil das massiv problematisch war und nie richtig funktioniert hat. da hab ich mir dann lieber nen billigen vserver gegönnt
<debitux> ich glaube afraid.org kann auch ipv6
<Frickelpit> iw2: freedns müsste das können afaik
<stevieh> warum gehört eine grafische Oberfläche nicht auf einen Server?
<stevieh> aber das können wir besser nebenan besprechen :-)
<Frickelpit> stevieh: weil sie keinen Vorteil bringt. Punkt
<_Doktor_> wo ist nebenan?
<stevieh> offtopic
<stevieh> Frickelpit: stimmt, deswegen bediene ich mein Handy auch mit der Shell ;-)
<_Doktor_> und man muss ja nicht gleich ein Linux-Fachmann werden, nur weil man einen Server laufen lassen will.
<stevieh> _Doktor_: genau
<Rochvellon> argh, wie kann ich gefahrlos eine System-Aktualisierung, die per GUI angestoßen wurde, beenden?
<Rochvellon> lohnt es sich eig. noch, das zu beenden, wenn er schon beim Entpacken ist?
<ente__> iw2: suche mal nach reverse SSH tunneling - es ist allerdings eher ein workaround und von Zeit zu Zeit kann die Verbindung aufgrund von Reconnects etc. abbrechen
<_Doktor_> was bedeutet die Meldung: usbhid 1-3.3:1.1: couldn't find an input interrupt endpoint
<musca> hid = human interface device ( = Mouse, Tastatur)
<_Doktor_> ok..liegt wohl am KVM Switch
<_Doktor_> was für ein VNC Server empfehlt ihr?
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC/
<_Doktor_> danke
<Deathrider> hallo, ich hab ein kleines problem bei de. installation
<Deathrider> der pc will eine cdrom, aber ich installiere von usb
<Deathrider> wie mounte ich das, sodas der usb als cd erkannt wird?
<mrkramps> Deathrider, wenn dein ps das booten von usb nicht unterstützt, dann musst du eine cd/dvd verwenden
<mrkramps> was für ein pa ist das?
<Deathrider> der server hat kein laufwerk
<mrkramps> was meine frage nicht beantwortet
<Deathrider> was ist ein pa?
<mrkramps> sry, typo … was für ein PC ist das
<Deathrider> server
<nagetier> Deathrider: das hat etwas mit der Bootreihenfolge zu tun, die musst du ändern
<Deathrider> hp proliant
<Deathrider> dl380 g5
<Deathrider> der server startet von usb kann den aber später nicht als cd erkennen
<nagetier> Deathrider: Welche Fehlermeldung kommt von wem?
<Deathrider> also die installationsrutine kann die cd nicht finden
<Deathrider> und nicht fortführen
<nagetier> Deathrider: das ist so nicht normal, verwende mal die mini.iso
<nagetier> Deathrider: Welche Version von Ubuntu versuchst du genau zu installieren?
<Deathrider> öm
<Deathrider> problem is folgendes:
<Deathrider> laptop hat sich vorhin mit rauch verabschiedet
<mrkramps> Deathrider, ist das die 32bit version?
<Deathrider> nein 64
<Deathrider> der server ist auch 64
<mrkramps> 16.04.1?
<Deathrider> ich weiss es nicht
<mrkramps> antwort 23 : https://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<mrkramps> einfach den installer starten und auf TTY2 dann den stick als cdrom einhängen
<nagetier> ob das auch noch aktuelle Versionen betrifft?
<mrkramps> nagetier, da das für 12.04 und 14.04 dort bestötigt wurde, mag ich das nicht ausschließen
<mrkramps> und phänomen ist nunmal das gleiche :\
<nagetier> ok, 14.04 hatte ich überflogen
<Deathrider> http://imgur.com/95hwG1i
<nagetier> etwas traurig, klappt hier aber problemlos
<mrkramps> Deathrider, ja das haben wir verstanden.
<nagetier> Ich würde ne passende mini.iso nehmen
<Deathrider> tty2 scheint ne shell zu sein, ist das richtig?
<Deathrider> @nagetier geht leider nicht, mein laptop ist kapput
<nagetier> ah, ok, jetzt verstehe ich den Hinweis
<mrkramps> Deathrider, sry genau
<Deathrider> was geb ich in der shell ein um das zu mounten?
<mrkramps> eh, steht da doch
<mrkramps> mkdir /cdrom
<Deathrider> der substick scheint sda1 zu sein
<mrkramps> Deathrider, gut, dann:$ mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /cdrom
<Deathrider> danke euch es geht
<Deathrider> 😃
<mrkramps> gerne
<Deathrider> ok es geht wohl weiter
<Deathrider> http://imgur.com/2Xc8Rkq
<mrkramps> Deathrider, hast du das ding nicht am netzwerk hängen?
<Deathrider> ist am netzwerk
<mrkramps> ach ich trottel =D
<mrkramps> ja … dann eh … gute frage
<mrkramps> noch so ein bug von 2011 :S
<mrkramps> hm, sollte aber eigentlich im kernel sein
<nagetier> mrkramps: ist er, aber die FW fehlt
<mrkramps> keine ahnung … tut mir leid, aber ich bin raus 
<nagetier> Deathrider: wie bist du denn hier drin?
<nagetier> mit einem Phone vermute ich..
<Deathrider> handy
<nagetier> Deathrider: kannst du die fehlende Datei laden und auf den Server bringen?
<Deathrider> ich wüsste nicht wie
<nagetier> Deathrider: kannst du das Handy als Massenspeicher verwenden?
<Deathrider> ja
<Deathrider> s7
<Deathrider> gerootet
<Deathrider> ich habs übersprungen
<Deathrider> es ging
<nagetier> Ja, dann mach das nach der Installation
<Deathrider> http://imgur.com/j2P4ZIL
<Deathrider> grub kann nicht installiert werden
<Deathrider> ...
<nagetier> Deathrider: korrigiere das Ziel
<nagetier> der Installer will GRUB auf den Stick schreiben, warum auch immer.. treibe ihm das aus
<Deathrider> hä?
<Deathrider> wie?
<nagetier> Deathrider: du kannst das Ziel für GRUB anpassen, im Installer selber
<Deathrider> wie
<Deathrider> es hat kein eintrag im menu
<nagetier> Du musst den automatischen Vorschlag zum Ziel abändern, ist unter dem Punkt "GRUB installieren" oder so ähnlich zu finden
<Deathrider> giebs nicht
<Deathrider> er will unter /target installieren
<nagetier> und /target kannst du anpassen?
<Deathrider> nein 😑
<nagetier> Deathrider: versuche das, passe /dev/sda ggf. an - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation/#grub2-auf-andere-Partition-Festplatte-installieren
<nagetier> Deathrider: dazu gehst du wieder in ein TYY, gibst die Befehle als root ein, gehst wieder zurück in den Installer und beendest ihn mit dem letzten Schritt
<nagetier> TTY*
<Deathrider> ich geh zu nem kollegen und lad mir da ne neuere version herunter
<Deathrider> is denke ich einfacher
<nagetier> Deathrider: ist bei der leider kaum anders
<nagetier> und für die mini.iso brauchst du sehr wahrscheinlich die FW (falls sie dort auch nicht frei vorhanden ist, was ich vermute)
<k1l_> welches ubuntu release ist das denn?
<Deathrider> ich weiss es nicht
<Deathrider> da stand was von kali
<Deathrider> aber das kenn ichnned
<Deathrider> die haben komische codenamen
<k1l_> ja kali ist kein ubuntu
<k1l_> ja kali ist kein ubuntu
<Deathrider> re
<Deathrider> nicht?
<Deathrider> sondern?
<k1l_> da ist ein debian drunter. aber auch die werden das nicht supporten. musste die kali jungs fragen
<Deathrider> ich lad da n ubuntu drauf , bis später. Danke euch scho ma
<nagetier> Deathrider: dann geh hin und lade dir die aktuelle 16.04.1 Server auf den Stick, und lege dort direkt die FW mit ab
<nagetier> Deathrider: wurde angegeben welche FW genau er haben will? Es sind einige zu finden..
<Deathrider> muss ich diemserver nehmen
<Deathrider> die version kenn ich ned
<Deathrider> ich kenn nur die normalen
<k1l_> was willst du da denn installieren?
<nagetier> k1l_: die Firmware für bnx2.ko fehlt, und ich meine das ist auch noch bei 16.04 so, wobei das mal jemand kontrollieren könnte
<k1l_> sicher, dass das nicht im kernel ist?
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> Das Modul selber ja, die FW nicht
<k1l_> ich finde da auf die schnelle nur leute mit problemen zu zeiten des 3.2er kernels.
<dekard> moin moin :)
<dekard> frage: ich habe ubuntu 14.04 installiert und seit'nem update einen prozess laufen, der port 9050 nutzt. um welchen prozess handelt es sich und wie kann ich ihn abschalten?
<jokrebel> dekard: Du weist nicht wie der Prozess heißt, weist aber dass er aktiv ist? 
<dekard> genau
<dekard> prozess /n/a
<dekard> prozess n/a
<k1l_> dekard: guck mit lsof nahc was den port nutzt
<dekard> tcp 9050 (tcp/ip version 4, nicht unter ipv6) 
<jokrebel> hm? Und woher weist Du das?
<k1l_> dekard: hast du tor laufen?
<dekard> nein, kein tor
<k1l_> ist aber ein standard tor port
<dekard> losf gibt eine endlosliste aus...
<k1l_> lsof -i :9050
<dekard> danke für den hinweis, gibt aus: gar nichts
<k1l_> und bei netstat -tulpen taucht der auf?
<dekard> netstat -ln
<dekard> joo
<k1l_> irgendwelche proxies oder vpn oder wie gesagt tor laufen? als client oder server?
<k1l_> pack mal ein "sudo netstat -tulpen" in einen pastebin
<dekard> nein, ich bin direkt an der leitung, kein proxy, kein tor, keine extras
<dekard> loool, ich hab zwar kein tor installiert, aber unter netstat -tulpen gint er mir "tor" aus...
<dekard> das ist wirklich eigenartig..., ich gebe service tor stop ein, er stopt den daemon, aber der port ist immer noch da und offen?? was läuft hier?
<dekard> obwohl tor nicht installiert ist?!?
<dekard> samba wird ja auch ohne user-willen installiert und gestartet
<k1l_> wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht was du da installiert hast und laufen hast.  das weißt am besten du selber.
<dekard> ich finde es ganz schön haarif port 139 und port 445 einfach so zu öffnen
<k1l_> tor wird garantiert nicht von ubuntu mitinstalliert. samba ist für netzwerkumgebungen eine ganz andere geschichte
<dekard> ja klar weiß ich das und es nervt nach jedem update neue prozesse und offene port vorzufinden
<k1l_> ja, dann installier halt kein tor.
<dekard> ok, ich werd's schon irgendwie rausfinden, erstmal vielen dank für eure hilfe und einen schönen sonntag abend :)
<dekard> bye :)
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> würde beim mounten von DVD und USB devices gerne erreichen, dass mehrere Benutzer das Medium gleichzeitig benutzen können. Kann ich dies mit EInträgen in der Fstab erreichen oder kann ich dem dynamischen mount andere Einstellungen verpassen?
<stevieh> musst du wahrscheinlich beim thema automount und udev rules schauen
<Mundus> Danke, ich glaube die Artikel helfen weiter bzw. beim Anlesen scheinen sie mein Problem zu behandeln...
<stevieh> ja
<jokrebel> seit dem Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 hat mein im Gnome-Terminal laufendes WeeChat (per mosh oder ssh zum Server verbunden) ein paar Mausfunktionen einbüßen müssen. Kanäle auswählen per Klick geht nur noch in der ssh-Session. Genauso wie scrollen mit dem Mausrad. Dafür geht in mosh das rechtsklick-Menü noch welches per ssh nicht mehr klappt. Wo sind die Spezialisten?
<mrkramps> irgendwas mit gtk3 und libvte
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Und wie reparier ich das? Ich hätte schon gerne diese liebgewonnen Kleinigkeiten wieder zurück. Vor dem Upgrade ging per mosh sowohl das klicken als auch das rechtsklickmenü als auch das scrollen in der Nickliste oder im Channeltext oder Topic per Mausrad. Das würd ich alles schon gern wieder bekommen.
<filmglotzer> Hallo, kann mir jmd bei EFI Installation helfen?
<filmglotzer> Es geht um den EFI Boot eintrag
<filmglotzer> nach der Installation
<misterx> moin, ich habe gerade von 14.04 lts auf 16.04 lts upgegradet. die php-integration in apache scheint buggy zu sein; ich bekomme den quelltext angezeigt statt dass eine datei gerendert würde. das php7 modul ist aktiv
<misterx> hatte jemand von euch das problem auch? oder eine lösungs-idee?
<Frickelpit> misterx: welches php7 modul?
<misterx> Frickelpit: ii  libapache2-mod-php7.0                                7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1                                      amd64        server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module)
<bekks> Und hast du das php Modul auch aktiviert, für den Apachen?
<misterx> bekks: ls /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ | grep -i php →→ php7.0.conf php7.0.load
<BlackMage> misterx: hast du auch 'sudo a2enmod php7.0' gemacht?
<misterx> BlackMage: positiv
<k1l_> apache neugestartet?
<misterx> BlackMage: und ich habe danach auch brav sudo service apache2 restart gemacht
<misterx> k1l_: positiv
<BlackMage> sagen die Logs irgendwas?
<misterx> und ich habe nach dem neustart auch den browsercache geleert
<k1l_> weil ich hab auch ein apache mit php und 16.04 und da gehts :)
<misterx> und auch mit einem alternativen browser im privaten modus ausprobiert.
<k1l_> sind auch +x rechte bei der .php?
<misterx> hm. ja, irgendwas spammt mir das syslog voll. aber das sieht nicht nach php/apache aus. o_O
<filmglotzer> Hab Win10 installiert mit EFI, will Ubuntu zusätzlich daneben installieren. Wie gibt man Ubuntu (LinuxMint) seine eigene EFI Bootpartition. So das nachher Windows und Linux je eine eigene EFI PArtition haben und nutzen
<misterx> k1l_: let's pretend i've worked through that wiki-article. ;) ja. es sind +x rechte bei den dateien gesetzt. macht aber keinen unterschied, ob sie gesetzt sind, oder nicht
<Frickelpit> misterx: irgendwelche alten php5 Module noch aktiv nach dem Upgrade?
<nagetier> filmglotzer: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Installieren/ hilft dir bei deinem Mint nicht?
<misterx> nebenbei: mediascanner-service-2.0 ← sagt das jemandem was spontan?!
<filmglotzer> hab ich gelesen
<filmglotzer> Eine Sache könnte evtl. noch helfen. Das ich die Linux EFi Partition mit /boot/efi einhänge
<filmglotzer> muss man das machen? Hab das nicht gemacht und bei der Installation überschreibt er immer den die Windows EFI Partition und richtet zusätzlich GRUB 2 ein
<filmglotzer> das will ich nicht. Es soll Windows und Linux jeweils im EFI Boot aufgeführt sein
<misterx> Frickelpit: diverse php5-pakete auf 'rc' beim status von dpkg
<bekks> Auf alle rc kannst ein apt-get purge loslassen.
<Frickelpit> misterx: schau unter mods-enabled nach, ob da noch welche drin sind
<nagetier> filmglotzer: kann es dir nicht sagen, bin da zu unerfahren
<misterx> Frickelpit: die ls-ausgabe oben war vollständig. d.h.: nein, keine anderen außer die beiden php7.0 files
<BlackMage> misterx: dann fehlt da was...
<misterx> BlackMage: k? -v?
<Frickelpit> War nur libapache2-mod-php aktiviert, bevor du das Upgrade gemacht hast?
<misterx> Frickelpit: möglich.
<Frickelpit> "möglich"
<misterx> Frickelpit: "ich weiß es nicht"?
<Frickelpit> Für was brauchst du php?
<misterx> Frickelpit: definiere mal "nur", bitte, ich glaub wir haben grad aneinander vorbei geredet
<Frickelpit> na war es das einzige Modul oder waren noch andere php-module aktiv
<misterx> libapache2-mod-php war nicht das einzige php-paket, was ich installiert hatte. es war auch nicht der einzige apache2-mod. es ist allerdings möglich, dass neben libapach2-mod-php kein libapache2-mod-php5 oder so aktiv war, falls es das gab
<misterx> ah, okay. nein, ich hatte ne menge php-module installiert
<Frickelpit> die du alle noch weißt?
<misterx> größtenteils, würde ich sagen
<bekks> Die php Module sind doch nicth im Apachen aktiviert, sondern in PHP?
<misterx> php-cli musste ich vorhin nachinstallieren.
<misterx> also sind möglicherweise ein paar davon verloren gegangen
<bekks> So ziemlich alle, würde ich sagen :)
<Frickelpit> misterx: Das kannst nur du wissen, denn wir wissen nicht, wofür du php benutzt.
<misterx> hm. einPaar™ waren vorhin lt dpkg noch da, aber ich habe nicht auf vollständigkeit geachtet
<misterx> Frickelpit: der erste usecase wäre ne saubere ausgabe von <?php phpinfo(); ?> unter http://localhost/
<misterx> hm, stelle fest: die sind größtenteils noch auf rc
<misterx> weils halt php5 pakete waren. macht sinn.
<misterx> BlackMage: was fehlt denn da?
<BlackMage> misterx: keine Ahnung wie das Ubuntu-Apache kompiliert ist, ich habe jedenfalls ein Apache2-PPA wo fast alle Funktionen in Module aufgeteilt sind^^
<BlackMage> also kann ich dir da garnicht helfen
<misterx> hmk
<misterx> muss ich noch irgendwas™ in einer php.ini tun?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Apache installieren, PHP installieren, PHP Modul einschalten, Apache neustarten.
<misterx> ich hab hier offenbar libapache2-mod-php und libapache2-mod-php7.0 parallel installiert.
<sash_> Reicht nicht sogar ein Reload?
<misterx> ist das ein problem?
<bekks> misterx: Wenn du deinem Apachen sagst welches davon er lasen soll ist das kein Problem.
<misterx> bekks: tue ich das außerhalb von a2enmod irgendwo?
<misterx> in ner config oder so?
<bekks> NEin. Das tust du mit a2enmod und a2dismod
<misterx> bekks: dann habe ich ihm das wohl gesagt. in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled sind jedenfalls nur 2 files, die auf 'php' matchen. und die heißen beide php7.0 und enden auf .conf und .load
<bekks> ls -lha in einen Pastebin. :)
<misterx> bekks: in mods-enabled? oder wo? von / oder ~ kriegste nicht ;D
<bekks> Was genau soll ich mit / oder ~ ?
<misterx> bekks: nichts, darum gehts ja. ;D || spaß beiseite: willst du apache2/ oder mods-enabled/ ?
<bekks> Wenn du willst dass man Dir mit einer Apache config hilft ,dann solltest du sie uns auch komplett zeigen. ls -lhaR /etc/apache2
<misterx> bekks: o7 ;)
<misterx> okay. bug gefunden. was hab ich denn da gemacht?! o_O
<bekks> Was für einen Bug hast du denn gefunden?
<misterx> naja, "bug" → dumm geconft, offenbar
<bekks> OFfenbar. Klärst du uns auf?
<misterx> ich operiere mit mod-userdir; das musste ich noch in der .conf aktivieren. hatte ich nicht gemacht
<misterx> ja, aber ich tippe nicht allzu schnell.
<bekks> Du laberst vor allem zu viel herum :D
<misterx> da in der default conf die engine off gesetzt ist, ist es wenig verwunderlich, dass da auch nur source und kein interpreted ausgeworfen wurde
<misterx> (sorry, berufskrankheit. wird nicht mehr besser, fürchte ich)
<bekks> Richtig. Und das ändert man mit a2enmod
<bekks> Davon, dass du das nur für die Userdirs aktivieren willst, hast du bisher nicht gesagt,.
<BlackMage> welche engine hast du off gesetzt?
<bekks> Vor allem wäre der Pastebin jetzt mal angesagt.
<misterx> bekks: ja. weil ich, und das ist der eigentliche fehler, offenbar beim rewrite mist gebaut habe.
<misterx> denn aus einem grund, den ich mir gleich mal in der /etc/hosts angucke, leitet localhost offenbar auch auf mein userdir
<bekks> Den Grund wirst du in der /etc/hosts garantiert nicht finden.
<misterx> weswegen ich php für insg kaputt gehalten habe, weil auch localhost/ nur source ausgeworfen hat
<bekks> Pastebin.
<misterx> bekks: wenn du es dir noch ansehen möchtest: gerne. aber es tut jetzt das, was es soll ;)
<misterx> gib mir nen moment
<BlackMage> /etc/hosts ist nur für den hostname lookup zuständig ;P
<misterx> BlackMage: ja. und da habe ich aliase eingetragen. und mich offenbar falsch erinnert.
<misterx> und ja, der eigentliche conf-error liegt wohl in den virtuellen hosts.
<BlackMage> misterx: was hast du denn da eingetragen?
<misterx> BlackMage: sek, erst bekks. ich bin leider sehr langsam. sorry.
<misterx> bekks: http://files.datahaven.eu//tmp/apache2config.txt
<misterx> ömm. http://files.datahaven.eu/apache2config.txt
<misterx> BlackMage: anders als in meiner erinnerung (ich habe nicht nachgeschlagen – fehler.) ist ein host, der auf den userdir leitet (weil kürzer und angenehmer und überhaupt) ein alias von localhost und kein eigener lookup
<misterx> ich muss wohl mal in den configs der virtuellen server schauen, warum mir die html-datei in /var/www sauber angezeigt wurde, die php-datei nicht. aber das ist kein problem, was akut ist oder wofür ich eure hilfe bräuchte. ;)
<misterx> danke auf jeden fall. an alle beteiligten. :)
<BlackMage> in /etc/hosts muss man eigentlich garnichts ändern
<misterx> BlackMage: es kann aber angenehmer sein, wenn man es tut. es ist z.b. schöner "ssh laptop" zu tippen, als "ssh 192.168.2.12" bzw "ssh 192.158.2.59" (depending on wlan/lan)
<misterx> und nein, eine sinnvolle dns lösung kann ich derzeit aufgrund von äußeren faktoren nicht durchführen, da ist /etc/hosts sinnvoller
<Frickelpit> dazu gibt es die config von ssh
<bekks> Ja, nur hat das genau garnichts mit einem PHP PRoblem zu tun :P
<bekks> Frickelpit++
<BlackMage> misterx: wird das nicht standardmäßig sowieso schon bei der Ubuntu Installation gemacht?
<misterx> und zum akuten anwendungsfall: ich will z.B. mein desktop-wiki unter http://wiki/ erreichen. was mit einer zeile in /etc/hosts und ein bisschen config-aufwand in der apache2-conf sehr angenehm ist
<misterx> BlackMage: was soll standardmäßig gemacht werden?
<bekks> Ja, nur warum erzählst du us dann irgendwas von http://localhost?
<misterx> Frickelpit: ja. und die scp-conf. und andere confs. oder einfach /etc/hosts
<Frickelpit> nein, nur die ssh config
<misterx> bekks: weil ich mit localhost testete und den conf-fehler, dass ich da was zerlegt habe, zu spät gemerkte. siehe oben von vor fünf minuten
<bekks> Gut, dann ist das Problem ja jetzt gelöst.
<misterx> ja. ist es.
<BlackMage> misterx: na das der Computername der bei der Installation angegeben wurde in /etc/hosts eingetragen wird
<misterx> BlackMage: ja, der eigene. aber nicht der der anderen maschinen in meinem netzwerk
<bekks> Dann soltest du mal deinen DNS Server fixen. :)
<BlackMage> misterx: hast du keinen DNS-Server?
<misterx> Frickelpit: http://laptop ← ist bei mir durchaus auch gebräuchlich. das macht die ssh-conf definitiv nicht?
<misterx> also, wenn sies macht: großartig, danke für den tip. ich les mich mal rein.
<misterx> BlackMage: bekks: 22:18 < misterx> und nein, eine sinnvolle dns lösung kann ich derzeit aufgrund von äußeren faktoren nicht durchführen, da ist /etc/hosts sinnvoller
<Frickelpit> misterx: du sprachst oben von SSH und /etc/hosts
<misterx> Frickelpit: dann entschuldige ich mich, dass der string "u.a." fehlte
<misterx> mein fehler.
<Frickelpit> misterx: es war nur ein Tipp, dass du es für SSH nicht brauchst
<misterx> Frickelpit: okay. dann hab ich das falsch aufgefasst. entschuldige bitte.
<Frickelpit> np
<morti> hallo
<mrkramps> hi
<morti> hab ein problem... wollte mal wieder seit langem DVDs schauen und hab nun gemerkt, dass ich weder DVD-Player noch DVD-Laufwerk im aktuellen Rechner hab. Jetzt hab ich noch nen Laptop mit DVD Laufwerk und Ubuntu rumfahren. Krieg ich die DVD irgendwie auf ne externe HDD? Sind Friends-Staffeln....
<mrkramps> mach einfach ein abbild
<morti> dd funktioniert nicht, jetzt teste ich dd-rescue, aber das dauert lange und sieht iwie nicht vielversprechend aus
<morti> mrkramps: abbild? mit welchem programm/befehl?
<mrkramps> naja, also eigentlich wäre ja dd mein erster gedanken gewesen :S
<mrkramps> das klappt sonst eigentlich ganz gut
<morti> liegt vllt an (evtl vorhandenem?!) kopierschutz, dass das nicht geht...
<morti> kommt eingabe-ausgabefehler und er bricht ab
<mrkramps> möglich
<BlackMage> morti: mit dem Paramater conv=noerror bei dd bricht er nicht gleich bei einem Fehler ab
<morti> BlackMage: ah cool, danke. macht das dd-rescue vllt automatisch, oder sind die verschieden? hab gelesen, dass dd-rescue halt auch das kopieren fortsetzen kann, falls unterbrochen... .
<morti> oder sollte ich dann lieber vllt dd mit dem parameter benutzen?
<BlackMage> morti: keine Ahnung
<BlackMage> morti: aber wahrscheinlich kann dd-rescue noch ein paar mehr Tricks
<taxidriver> Hallo zusammen… noch jemand wach?
<mrkramps> ja
<taxidriver> hab ein Problem mit Samba
<taxidriver> vielleicht eher unwissenheit
<mrkramps> dann bin ich nicht mehr wach
<taxidriver> lol
<taxidriver> vielleicht nur ne verständnisfrage… ich habe die ports 445 und 139 für samba freigegeben, komme aber mit meinem Windoof-Rechner nicht hin. Habe dann mit nmap die Verbindung geprüft, wenn ich local prüfe, ist der Port frei, wenn ich über dynds gehe, wird der Port nicht angezeigt
<mrkramps> taxidriver, port fowarding im router eingestellt?
<taxidriver> ja
<taxidriver> die tcp 139 und 445 und udp 137 und 138
<mrkramps> und du versuchst jetzt gerade aus deinem heimnetzwerk über internet (dyndns) wieder in dein heimnetzwerk zu kommen?
<taxidriver> nein
<musca> wer will denn solche Ports im Internet öffnen?
<taxidriver> über hotspot
<k1l_> öffne die ports nicht ins internet
<taxidriver> wie soll ich sonst mit meinem Windoof-Arbeitsrechner auf meine Server-Freigaben zugreifen?
<k1l_> im selben netzwerk geht das doch ohne probleme mit samba
<taxidriver> ja, aber ich will ja von der Arbeit zugreifen können
<taxidriver> ist kein Gast-Zugang aktiv und Kennwörter sind vergeben… warum so schlimm?
<k1l_> weil ne menge bots das internet nach samba scannen und alle bekannten und unbekannten sicherheitslücken austesten
<taxidriver> ok, mich hats nur gewundert… ob man vielleicht diese Ports nicht forwarden kann
<taxidriver> dann werde ich es wohl mit WebDAV versuchen müssen
<k1l_> keine möglichkeit per ssh oder das sftp vom ssh-server zu nutzen?
<mgolisch> vpn?
<taxidriver> ssh ist mir zu langsam
<mgolisch> was hast du für ne leitung?
<k1l_> ähm. samba ist da nicht schneller
<taxidriver> ok
<taxidriver> wusste ich nicht… bekomme ja keine Verbindung :-)
<taxidriver> normalerweise habe ich immer afp, da mac… aber jetzt windoof-Rechner und da keinen Plan.
<taxidriver> sit webdav besser?
<mgolisch> ka was genau willst du denn machen?
<taxidriver> Datenübertragung
<taxidriver> quasi meine eigene cloud...
<mgolisch> owncloud?
<taxidriver> manchmal schieb ich backups hoch usw. 
<k1l_> ich würde da wie gesagt auf sftp setzen. oder halt einen https webserver.
<taxidriver> https? welcher port ist das?
<k1l_> aber die heimanschlüsse sind ja eh lahm im verlgleich zu echten servern im internet.
<k1l_> 443
<taxidriver> nun ja, hab 12 Mbit Upload… und 200Mbit Down… da geht schon ein wenig was
<mgolisch> ich würd auch einfach sftp verwenden
<taxidriver> ok, danke für die Info
<taxidriver> auf keinen Fall samba im Internet
<taxidriver> gespeichert
<k1l_> wie gesagt: der ssh server von ubuntu hat sftp eingebaut. das klappt
<taxidriver> na dann… gute n8
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-24
<rentier> Grüßgottle, hat wohl jemand eine Idee, wieso Skype meine Webcam nicht mehr findet? Audio klappt komischerweise nach wie vor, auch mit Skype. Andere Programme haben keine Probleme mit dem Video der Webcam.
<_moep_> hast du diese beta aus dem skype repo installiert?
<_moep_> die haben vor 1-2wochen was geaendert
<rentier> _moep_, ich glaub, ich hab das damals manuell installiert, aber es behauptet nach wie vor, es sei aktuell
<RDX400> hi, ich kann teamviewer nicht installieren bei ubuntu 16.04.02 aufgrund, libc6:i386 cannot install.
<RDX400> habe auch genug bei google nach lösungen gesucht. bei mir hat leider keine lösung geklappt
<_moep_> RDX400: https://askubuntu.com/questions/706885/teamviewer-cannot-install-libc6i386-error
<le_bot> Title: apt - Teamviewer - Cannot install libc6:i386 error - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<RDX400> _moep_, die source.list ist ok. auch darin ist kein fehler erkennbar
<Frickelpit> 32 oder 64bit Ubuntu? Welches Teamviewer hast du genommen?
<RDX400> Frickelpit, Linux xerus 4.8.0-58-generic #63~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 26 18:08:51 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<RDX400> Frickelpit, die 32 bit verion von der offizellen Seite
<_moep_> und hast du arch 32 bit installiert?
<Frickelpit> und welches teamviewer?
<k1l> warum nicht das 64bit teamviewer?
<RDX400> k1l, das habe ich auch probiert zu installieren, funzt auch nicht
<k1l> (warum installieren sich leute immer noch 32bit kram auf ihre 64bit kisten?!?!?)
<RDX400> k1l, für mich spielt es keine rolle unter wie viel bit das progamm läuft, die hauptsache ist das es läuft.
<k1l> ich wette das teamviewer 64bit meckert nicht wegen einer 32bit libc6
<RDX400> k1l, ich probiere es gerade ein weiteres mal aus, einen moment
<RDX400> k1l, diese Fehlermeldung kriege ich bei 64 bit : dependency is not satisfiable lib32asound2
<k1l> ist libc6-i386 installiert?
<RDX400> k1l, ja, genau deshalb verstehe ich meine Installationsprobleme ja auch nicht
<k1l> teamviewer scheint so ein großer haufen rotz zu sein, dass es da kein aktuelles funktionierendes 64bit programm zu geben scheint.....
<k1l> "TeamViewer ist keine Linux-native Software, sondern Windows-Software, die über eine im Paket mitgelieferte Wine-Version läuft."
<k1l> aus https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamViewer/
<le_bot> Title: TeamViewer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> also heisst das, dass du deinem system die 32bit architektur mitgeben musst damit das reine 32bit paket da läuft.
<RDX400> k1l, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
<k1l> das wiki listet da, wie man das macht
<RDX400> k1l, nur erleichtert es mir den zugriff auf die PC's von Freunden und Verwandten um sie von der Ferne zu warten.
<RDX400> k1l, bei dem command : apt-get -f install wurden mir jetzt programme wie firefox usw. removed ^^ die installation von teamviewer nervt echt
<RDX400> bringt alles wirklich nichts. mal so aus interesse, welche Versionen von Ubuntu nutzt ihr so?
<k1l> laut wiki ist das mit 16.04 und 16.10 getestet. hast du die zeile aus dem wiki komplett angewendet? was ist passiert? was klappt jetzt nicht?
<Frickelpit> RDX400: 16.04 auf den Servern
<RDX400> k1l, ich habe die zeile komplett verwendet. 
<k1l> und was klappt jetzt nicht?
<RDX400> k1l, also es wurde alles removed, danach teamviewer per wget geladen dann wieder mit der einer fehlermeldung nicht vollständig installiert und der command apt-get -f install sorgte dafür das programme wie Firefox, libre-office usw. als nicht brauchbar angesehen wurde. darauf hin wurde sie durch meine eingabe deinstalliert. 
<RDX400> k1l, es liegt an meinem system weil, es bei allen anderen im netz funktioniert
<k1l> RDX400: mach mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" und zeige die ausgabe url hier
<k1l> und ein "cat /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RDX400> k1l, https://pastebin.com/iUWWyx1m
<le_bot> Title: # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # new - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> RDX400: mein command hatte schon einen sinn
<RDX400> k1l, bin.com 9999
<RDX400> http://termbin.com/pzyu
<RDX400> k1l, http://termbin.com/hvrj
<k1l> PPAs hast du anscheinend keine, aber einige kali linux pakete
<k1l> ist jetzt schwer zu sagen was an dem system jetzt das auschlaggebende problem ist, weil es bei normalen ubuntu 16.04 laufen soll mit der anleitung
<RDX400> k1l, daher danke ich dir und allen anderen trotzdem für eure hilfe und mühe. 
<RDX400> wie gesagt es liegt an meinem system und nicht an der durchführung oder an der teamviewer version
<RDX400> danke an alle und schönen abend noch
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-25
<TLWAustria> list
<TLWAustria> SORRY !
<TLWAustria> past
<LetoThe2nd> TLWAustria: nimmst du uns dann ausdem autojoin, solange du bastelst? danke! :-)
<TLWAustria> Ja, natürlich
<koelner> Hallo. Ich habe seit dem Update auf skypeforlinux 5.4.0.1 das Problem, daß meine Videocam zwar eingeschaltet wird, aber kein Bild übertragen wird. Der Ton ist da. Hat jemand einen Tip für mich?
<koelner> Ein Test mit guvcview funktioniert einwandfrei.
<_moep_> koelner: welchen client nutzt dein gegenueber?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype/#Problembehebung
<le_bot> Title: Skype › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> _moep_: Skype für Windows
<k1l> skype ist closed source und schwierig zu debuggen.
<_moep_> koelner: ja welchen?
<k1l> _moep_: der client version mix?
<koelner> _moep_: Kann ich nicht sagen. Muss ich erst nachfragen. 
<_moep_> die haben div. funktionalitaeten ausgeschaltet, dass alte versionen nicht mehr gehen
<koelner> _moep_: Die Version 5.3 lief problemlos
<_moep_> ja die 5.4er kam vor ~2 wochen
<_moep_> nerv mal in derem forum
<koelner> Nicht möglich, da Sprachprobleme.
<koelner> k1l: Dein hHinweis zur Problembehebung betrift die alte Version ( 4.3 ) 
<moveax> https://answers.microsoft.com/de-de/skype/forum/skype_linux
<le_bot> Title: Skype - Microsoft Community (at answers.microsoft.com)
<moveax> da kannst du auch auf deutsch fragen
<koelner> moveax: Danke
<doev> Hallo. Hier ist das WWW mal wieder gefühlt langsam (Latenzen beim Seitenaufruf). Kann ich mein Gefühl irgendwie mit Messergebnissen/Tools untermauern?
<doev> Meine Vermutung geht in Richtung DNS-Server
<debitux> doev: dauert denn ein "host irgendeinedomain.de" fühlbar lange?
<Lengsdorfer> wenn du seinem dns misstraust dann könntest dumal 8.8.8.8 ausprobieren
<doev> host google.de braucht für jede Zeile so 1-2 Sekunden. Ist das langsam?
<doev> also "host <...>" zeigt meiner Meinung nach genau das Verhalten, wie wenn ich Seiten aufrufe.
<Longbottom> doev: Ich sag mal ja, bei mir braucht das insgesamt 0.013s.
<doev> wenn ichs von meinem Rechner daheim ausführe, ist es blitzschnell
<Rochvellon> doev: es kann auch sein, dass Dein Provider Routingprobleme hat
<doev> danke, ich denke ich kann unserem Admin bescheidsagen. "time host microsoft.com" -> 0m15.827s
<tomreyn> yo, da ist was im argen. du könntest eurem admin noch einen gefallen tun und herausfinden welche dns-server du verwendest und welcher davon das problem ist.
<Rochvellon> könnte aber auch an einer Misskonfiguration im lokalen Netzwerk liegen, oder es wird gerade sehr viel Bandbreite verbraucht
<doev> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der interne DNS-Server verwurschtelt ist. Wenn ich das rausdfinden kann ..... sehr gerne.
<doev> Wie mache ich denn das?
<Frickelpit> teste es mit dig, einmal gegen den lokalen DNS-Server, einmal mit einem öffentlichen
<tomreyn> dig ist teil des pakets dnsutils
<doev> in der resolv.conf sind zwei DNS-Server. Der erste ist schnell, der zweite langsam.
<doev> bzw. die Antwort vom zweiten ist komisch ... ich paste das mal
<doev> https://pastebin.com/raw/hnspjXCK und https://pastebin.com/raw/9cymckcU
<Rochvellon> sieht danach aus, dass 192.168.1.29 das Problem ist
<doev> Rochvellon, aber wenn ich den deaktiviere, dann ändert sich nichts
<doev> also wenn ich den mal kurz aus der resolv.conf rausnehme
<tomreyn> die antwort von 192.168.1.29 ist nicht komisch, sondern es kommt gar keine. er antwortet dir gar nicht auf deine anfrage.
<tomreyn> entweder läuft da kein dns-server oder du oder er kann dich nicht erreichen.
<Frickelpit> zweiteres kann man wunderbar mit einem ping testen
<Frickelpit> abgesehen davon, evtl darf der auch nicht extern fragen, sondern macht nur die interne Namensauflösung.
<doev> Habe noch was mit dig rausgefunden: "dig @192.168.1.25 any microsoft.com" ist plötzlich langsam .... und es kommt der Eintrag: microsoft.com.          1333    IN      MX      10 microsoft-com.mail.protection.outlook.com.
<doev> hinzu
<doev> Frickelpit, stimmt, mit dem zweitem DNS kann ich interne Adressen auflösen.
<Frickelpit> any fragt alles ab afaik
<Frickelpit> deswegen wird dir dort auch der MX-Record angezeigt
<tomreyn> dns-server cachen anfragen die jemand über sie in den letzten minuten / stunden schon mal gestellt hat. deswegen sind folgeantworten zur gleichen anfrage dann immer schnell, und die erste kann länger dauern.
<doev> aber genau der MX Record verursacht die Pause.
<doev> z.B. auch bei "host microsoft"
<doev>  ... .com
<doev> Man kann doch sicher einen DNS-Server Tunnel. Würde mal gerne 8.8.8.8 im Browser ausprobieren. Nur ob es dann schneller geht.
<tomreyn> lass am besten mal den admin da weiter machen, kannst ihm aber schon mal sagen dass der eine nameserver gar nciht geht.
<tomreyn> ...und der andere bei reverse lookups lahmt.
<tomreyn> äääh recursive, nicht reverse
<doev> Das ist so eine Sache mit dem Admin. Es kommt nicht wirklich was bei rund, aber um auf Augenhöhe zu diskutieren, fehlt uns hier das Wissen.
<tomreyn> wenn du ihm die ausgabe https://pastebin.com/raw/9cymckcU schickst und ihm schriebst dass das einer der beiden bie dir eingetragenen nameserver ist und er dann nicht reagiert dann ist bei ihm ne beförderung nach unten angebracht.
<wunder> hallo zusammen, wer kann mir eine Bash Frage beantworten?
<jokrebel> keiner, weil wir die Frage nicht kennen?
<wunder> echo -e "\033[31m$1\033[0m"
<wunder> Dardurch wird die Ausgabe Rot, statt weiß. aber warum?
<wunder> ich versteh das /033 nciht
<emanuel1205> guten nabend
<emanuel1205> kennt sich jemand mit filezilla aus wollte meine webseite hochladen finde aber meinen ordner nicht 
<tomreyn> wunder: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/scripting/terminalcodes
<le_bot> Title: Terminal codes (ANSI/VT100) introduction [Bash Hackers Wiki] (at wiki.bash-hackers.org)
<tomreyn> http://misc.flogisoft.com/bash/tip_colors_and_formatting
<le_bot> Title: bash:tip_colors_and_formatting - FLOZz' MISC (at misc.flogisoft.com)
<tomreyn> emanuel1205: klappt denn der login?
<tomreyn> welchen ordner findest du nicht, den lokalen (auf deinem computer) oder den entfernten (auf dem server)?
<wunder> aha [31 macht Rot und [ 0 m setz die Farbe wieder zurück
<wunder> besten Dank
<emanuel1205> tomreyn, ja der login klapt habe gerade auch hin bekommen 
<emanuel1205> tomreyn, hab nur mein verzeichniss nicht gefunden 
<tomreyn> *welches* verzeichnis du nicht gefunden hast hast du damit noch nicht erklärt, aber ich vermute mal dass das jetzt nicht mehr relevant ist.
<emanuel1205> tomreyn, habe meinen schreibtisch ordner nicht gefunden bin noch nicht solange bei ubuntu must aber nur ein bischen nach unten scrollen 
<tomreyn> sehr gut! :)
<h4s3> hallo hallo
<h4s3> hat hier jemand ahnung von ubuntu 
<k1l> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<h4s3> welcher kenrel brauche ich bei ubuntu das ein ryzen anstaendig laeuft
<h4s3> ?
<h4s3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25171250/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> welches ubuntu hast du denn da ganz genau?
<h4s3> 17.10
<k1l> der läuft mit ryzen
<h4s3> dann hat meine grafikkarte ein problem 
<h4s3> gt1030
<k1l> das ist ja ein ganz anderes problem
<h4s3> ????
<k1l> zwischen "der cpu läuft nicht" und "die graka läuft nicht" liegen ein paar welten
<k1l> beschreib doch einfach mal was du da genau hast und was das eigentliche problem ist.
<h4s3> na de rbist langsame rals mein fx4300 fenster stuerzen ab 
<h4s3> usw
<h4s3> Prozesse haben einen delay
<k1l> welchen treiber nutzt du denn mit der graka?
<h4s3> ich habe so das gefühl er skaliert nicht so richt ig auf das smt
<h4s3> noveau
<k1l> der ist bei neuen nvidia karten immer langsam/schlecht. warum nutzt du nicht den nvidia blob?
<h4s3> blob?
<h4s3> Ist das was zum essen
<k1l> den closed source nvidia treiber
<h4s3> ja den muss ich installieren 
<k1l> genau
<h4s3> aber wenn die ligthtdm  stoppe
<h4s3> dann komt nix mehr 
<h4s3> nix bash
<k1l> warum nutzt du nicht einfach die gui um den zu installieren? unter system settings dann software and updates und dann der letzte tab
<h4s3> moment
<h4s3>  ich probiers 
<k1l> und mit 17.10 nutzt du noch eine entwicklungs version. das ist dir bewusst?
<h4s3> kenne mich in den menues nicht aus
<h4s3> ja
<h4s3> aber habe da die neuste mate version drauf
<k1l> dann in zukunft bitte support für die entwicklungsversion in #ubuntu-de+1
<h4s3> nouveau 0000:22:00.0: unknown chipset (138000a1)
<marc___> hallo zusammen
<wunder> lol
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-26
<DonMatterhorn> hallo weiß jemand wie man einen kill switch für einen pptp vpn verbindung bewerkstelligen kann um z.b dns leaks etc. vorzubeugen? gibt es da evtl. sogar ein paket?
<mikemator> iptables
<zeitsofa> Guten Morgen!
<dreamon> Moin. Verwendet hier jemand Thunderbird. Thunderbird ist extrem langsam. Klicke auf eine Email die hat ein paar Foto anhänge. 10MB und wenn ich das anklicke kommt Nachricht wird geladen und dann warte ich eine Minute bevor ich thunderbird wieder bedienen kann.
<zeitsofa> dreamon: Vielleicht hilft dir das hier etwas https://www.rz.uni-kiel.de/otrs/public.pl?Action=PublicFAQZoom;ItemID=153
<le_bot> Title: Mein Thunderbird-E-Mail-Client ist langsam und reagiert zuweilen gar nicht. Wie kann ich Abhilfe schaffen? - FAQ - OTRS - RZ CAU Kiel (at www.rz.uni-kiel.de)
<vlt> dreamon: Geht mir hier auch so. Mit ~50 Anwendern, die extrem genervt sind. Seit dem letzten Update von Thudnerbird vor ca. 6 Wochen oder so.
<vlt> Die in zeitsofas Link genannte Ursache schient es hier nicht zu sein.
<dreamon> Hier sind ca. 10 Emails drin, alles andere gelöscht. Und trotzdem so langsam. Obwohl i5 und SSD verbaut ist..
<vlt> Der Effekt tritt auch bei E-Mails in sonst völlig leerem Poteingang auf.
<vlt> Die Thunderbirds hier laufen auch Maschinen mit 12 CPU-Kernen und auf schnellen RAID-Systemen mit Lesegeschwindikeiten von >500 MB/s.
<dreamon> Hört sich nicht gut an. 
<dreamon> Vielleicht irgendwelche Plugins?
<vlt> Keine, außer dem jetzt im Kern von Thunderbird mitgelieferten Kalender.
<dreamon> Wenn ich die kiste in der Konsole starte kommt ein addons.xpi WARN Attempted to remove {.... } from app-profile but it was already gone
<vlt> (Lightning, glaube ich.)
<dreamon> vlt, hast du schon drüben gefragt? #thunderbird
<vlt> Ja, bei mozilla, aber noch keine brachbare Antwort :-/
<vlt> +u
<dreamon> Hast du schon mal "Alle Ordner des Kontos komprimieren" gewählt. Soll angeblich die Datenbank optimieren. Hat hier auch nichts gebracht
<koelner> Schon mal bei irc.mozilla.org/#thunderbird.de versucht?
<dreamon> koelner, finde nur einen nicht -de channel
<koelner> dreamon: Doch der channel existiert. Den Punkt nicht vergessen.
<dreamon> koelner, Danke, hab ihn. Es sind die Kleinigkeiten die ich gern übersehe. ;)
<koelner> dreamon: Du musst als Server "irc.mozilla.org" benutzen
<koelner> zu spät :-)
<koelner> dreamon: Notfalls auch mal in #mozilla.de fragen
<dreamon> koelner, Passt ! Danke bin schon dort.
<dreamon> oder im englischen irc, da sind 113 User.
<dreamon> vlt, Wie gut ist dein englisch? ;)
<vlt> Ich habe das Problem bisher nur in englischsprachigen Kanälen geschildert ;-)
<dreamon> Ich schupps es mal auch dort an. 
<vlt> Danke.
<rentier> Huhu! Seit ein paar Tagen poppt hier ab und zu ein Eingabefenster auf, ich soll das Passwort für den Schlüsselbund eingeben. Was hat es denn wohl damit auf sich, das war doch früher nicht? Ich hab gar kein solches Passwort.
<LetoThe2nd> rentier: naheliegendste vermutung: du hast den benutzerpasswort geändert?
<rentier> das letzte Mal vor Monaten, während dieses Phänomen erst seit ner Woche oder so auftritt.
<LetoThe2nd> ok, dann leider keine ahnung gerade
<rentier> LetoThe2nd, aber was ist denn überhaupt dieser Schlüsselbund?!
<LetoThe2nd> rentier: da sind z.b. so sachen drin wie die passwörter für windows freigaben
<rentier> Oh btw ich hab vorn paar Tagen diese Skype beta installiert, ich glaub, da kam das auch... aber ich hatte ja keins, also weggeklickt
<k1l> das passwort ist das user passwort. und da packen programme ihre passwörter rein, damit die beim einloggen alle auch aufgemacht werden
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund/
<le_bot> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koelner> rentier: skypeforlinux benutzt den gnomeschlüüselbund für den Autologin
<rentier> koelner, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe: Eigentlich hab ich das alte Skype 4.irgendwas gestern mit Synamptic deinstalliert. Ist aber trotzdem noch in der Leiste und lässt sich manuell starten
<koelner> rentier: Das habe ich nicht gemeint, sondern skypeforlinux ( skype beta )
<rentier> koelner, ich weiß, aber ich will das alte Skype trotzdem loswerden und es geht nicht weg!
<koelner> rentier: hast Du skype-bin auch glöscht?
<rentier> koelner, manuell hab ich gar nix gelöscht, nur im Synaptic deinstallieren lassen, sollte das nich reichen?
<koelner> Bin mir nicht sicher. Versuchs doch mal manuell.
<rentier> koelner, meinst du die Datei skype-bin.list in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ?
<rentier> weil sonst hab ich hier anscheinend keine andere
<koelner> rentier: Starte mal synaptic und suche nach skype. 
<rentier> von den etwa Dutzend Einträgen, die da kommen, ist nur skypeforlinux (das Neue Beta) und libopus0 installiert. Das alte Skype, das gestern noch da war, kommt nicht mehr.
<koelner> Dann würde ich den alte Starter löschen. Die neue Version hat einen Anderen.
<WantKnow> Problem: Nachdem der Bildschirm in die Sperre gegangen ist, sehe ich nicht mehr den Anmeldebildschirm. ich sehe einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit dem mauszeiger! Was kann ich tun?
<WantKnow> ???
<tomreyn> WantKnow hat bereits unter anderem nickname in #ubuntu antwort bekommen
<smeexs>  /msg NickServ identify birne5.0
<LetoThe2nd> ui lecker obst!
<smeexs> komisch dass er das gepostet hat 
<smeexs> war zum glück aber eh falsch 
<smeexs> sorry auf jeden
<moveax> leerzeichen im auto-cmd
<smeexs> na das is ja blöd
<smeexs> jemand eine empfehlung für ein passwort program ?
<moveax> keepass2
<smeexs> artikel auf ubuntuuser hab ich mir angeschaut , sagt aber nie welches das beste is quasi 
<smeexs> thx
<rentier> um noch mal auf dieses Schlüsselbund-Pwd zurückzukommen, das Skype Beta da jetzt jedes Mal beim Start haben will, obwohl es dann auch ohne einwandfrei startet....
<rentier> in dem Kästchen steht extra, es ist NICHT das Anmelde-Passwort meines Accounts. Aber ich hab (bewusst) nie ein anderes vergeben?!
<ppq> rentier, wenn keins vergeben wurde, wird auch nach keinem gefragt und direkt der schlüsselbund entsperrt
<ppq> irgendeins musst du also mal eingetippt haben
<rentier> ppq verdammt
<dreamon> vlt, hast du nochwas rausbekommen?
<dreamon> Ich war ne weile Offline
<vlt> dreamon: Nix neues.
<dreamon> vlt, hast du mal pdfs versucht?
<dreamon> oder png .. liegts am html oder am jpg selbst.. ich kanns gerade nicht testen, habe kiste nicht da
<dreamon> Diese Bugreports die er da nennt machen mich auch nicht schlauer
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-27
<ShiroNeko> hi, kurze frage. welcher weg zu einem upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 ist der sauberere: do-release-upgrade oder reicht auch in der sources list das trusty durch xenial ersetzen. PPAs sind keine weiter eingebunden
<LetoThe2nd> do-release-upgrade, ganz klar
<k1l> sources.list ändern macht man seit jahrzehnten nicht mehr bei ubuntu
<ShiroNeko> k1l: bei debian gibts kein do-release-upgrade, da mache ich das generell über die sources.list
<ppq> von der theorie her geht das auch, wenn man weiß was man tut, aber selbst dann ist es nicht empfehlenswert
<ShiroNeko> was macht do-release-upgrade denn aders?
<ppq> das nimmt dir in erster linie das aufräumen ab
<ppq> außerdem gibt es -s für testläufe
<ShiroNeko> bissen hab ich mich vorhin halt an der warnung gestossen, das ausdrücklich nicht per SSH zu machen. darum auch die nachfrage
<ppq> per overlay dateisystem
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: aufgrund der tatsache, dass wir hier aber von nem ubuntu sprechen ist nicht so wirklich relevant, was du bei nem debian machst. (und ja, da ist das auch der empfohlene weg. bei ubuntu halt nicht)
<ShiroNeko> -s mache ich generell vor jedem dist-upgrade
<k1l> es kümmert sich um die fremdquellen, räumt auf und behebt eventuelle konflikte, z.b. bei umstellung auf systemd
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: ist klar, bewege mich aber gleichermassen bei ubuntu/debian
<ppq> ShiroNeko, naja, das -s von apt ist ja was anderes als das -s von do-release-upgrade ;)
<k1l> ShiroNeko: es startet eine screen session und sollte auch bei abbruch vom ssh weiterlaufen
<ShiroNeko> do-release-upgrade wird wohl keinen einfluss auf den aktuellen betrieb haben ... glaube werd daher da mal ein testlauf machen
<emanuel1205> nabend
<emanuel1205> kennt sich jemand mit denn einbinden von facebook button aus
<emanuel1205> :(
<Frickelpit> da es unzählige Webseiten damit gibt, würde ich ja sagen
<emanuel1205> ich war auf der seite developers.facebook und hab mir den iframe code kopiert ihn auch in die index.html eingefügt und in der css datei hoch geladen und nix tut sich  
<emanuel1205> was mach ich falsch
<emanuel1205> über filezilla hoch geladen 
<k1l> emanuel1205: warscheinlich bekommst du da mehr feedback in einem websiten programmieren orientiertem kanal. kannst ja mal mit alis nach einem suchen
<k1l> !alis
<le_bot> alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<emanuel1205> thx n8
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-28
<LupusE> hi
<kiwi_> hi, ich habe zwei probleme, nachdem der rechner aus dem suspend modus aufwacht. 1. manchmal bleibt der bildschirm dunkel und ich muss den rechner neu starten. 2. manchmal verschwinden alle texte auf dem desktop und in den menus des gnome panels. hat jemand eine idee, wie ich das abstellen kann?
<k1l> das klingt nach einem probem beim graka treiber.
<kiwi_> k1l, ist die intel onboard grafik vom laptop
<zeitsofa> was sagt "lspci | grep VGA"
<moveax> wie stelle ich den netzwerkadapter vboxnet0 so ein das er beim boot mitstartet?
<moveax> in meiner /etc/network/interfaces steht "auto vboxnet0"
<Tim_tim> Hallo, wie kann ich nochmal die Tasten von meinem Touchpad aushängen?
<Tim_tim> Im Terminal benötige ich den Befehl um zu wissen um welche ID es sich handelt um es anschließend auszuhängen..
<davlefou> Bonjour, c'est pas francophone ici je pense?
<volkovmqx> davlefou non, c'est en Allemand :D
<davlefou> Trois mots d'Allemand seront un peu faible pour tenir la distance. Bonne continuation amis germanophone!
<empedokles78> lässt sich ein ipod shuffle (mini) mit ubuntu verwenden?
<taunix_> bestimmt
<empedokles78> was für ein programm verwendet man da ohne itunes?
<taunix_> empedokles78, amarok, rythmbox usw
<empedokles78> sind die apple shuffles nicht propriotär?
<k1l> es haben sich mal welche dran gesetzt und eine lib gebaut, die die verwendung ermöglicht. aber apple ändert das so oft, dass das oft nicht lange hält. schau mal ins wiki
<empedokles78> was verwendet ihr so für portable mini-player?
<_moep_> miniplayer?
<k1l> empedokles78 meint wohl mp3 player. aber das ist wohl eher was für den offtopic kanal
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-29
<smeexs> kann ich das einbinden von externen laufwerken in die startleiste irgendwo abschalten ?
<tuvok> morgens
<_moep_> hi
<tuvok> gibts irgendwie nen vorcompiliertes irssi wenn ich das nicht auf den kompletten server machen möchte
<tuvok> sondern nur auf einer shell laufen lassen will?
<_moep_> du kannst den anderen nutzen verbieten irssi auszufuehren
<_moep_> *nutzern
<_moep_> alternativ: du installierst dir docker und schmeisst das da rein oder du nimmst einen bouncer
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> ne ne ich wollt keine pakete installieren .. hmm 
<tuvok> ich dacht ich könnt mir da was zusammenfrickeln
<_moep_> du kannst noch folgendes machen
<_moep_> du ziehst dir das paket
<_moep_> "entpackst" es und schiebst das bin dahin, wo du willst
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> aber dann muss ich es ja noch compilen 
<tuvok> das geht ja nur wenn die entsprechenden pakete installiert sind
<mgolisch> nee das .deb
<tuvok> *nahso
<tuvok> ahso
<mgolisch> aber naja die dependencies brauchst du trotzdem aber kannst es mit denen ja auch so machen
<tuvok> hm
<tuvok> guggn wa ma
<tuvok> witzig :D
<tuvok> glib benötigt pkg und pkg sagt es brauch glib :>
<_moep_> tuvok: das sollte doch aber schon auf deinem system installiert sein
<tuvok> _moep_ is wohl nich so
<drfanatic> Moin!
<empedokles78> nochmal, gibt's kleine mp3 player (ipod shuffle grösse), die mit ubuntu funktionieren?
<ppq> ist zwar ziemlich offtopic, aber schau dir mal die von sandisk an. oder generell welche, die von rockbox unterstützt werden.
<ppq> achso, wenn dein ipod von rockbox unterstützt wird, wäre das ja auch ne option. das läuft dann auch unter ubuntu
<drfanatic> Ich habe inen shuffle, geht doch unter Ubuntu. Also ich habe den bis jetzt immer mit Musik bestücken können.
<bekks> Es gibt wohl keinen MP3 Player, der nicht mit Ubuntu geht.
<empedokles78> drfanatic, ich habe gehört, apple passe da ständig die barrieren an.
<drfanatic> Hm, ich hab nix davon gemerkt. Im Wiki gibt es eine Anleitung für den ipod shuffle. 
<empedokles78> drfanatic, und du musstest die berücksichtigen?
<drfanatic> Wenn man mit Ubuntu Musik auf das Ding zaubern will, sollte man sie berücksichtigen. 
<drfanatic> Wenn dir aber einen neuen palyer anschaffen willst nimm halt einen dessen Speicher sich als usb-laufwerk einbinden lässt. Das geht am einfachsten und ohne Probleme.
<ppq> da gibt's kaum noch welche von. ales über MTP. aber auch das geht in der regel problemlos unter ubuntu
<ppq> +l
<drfanatic> Hm, habe mich nie wieder um diese Dinger geschert. Hab noch einen von grundig, auch so ein winziges Ding. Der stellt seine 4GB als Laufwerk zur Verfügung. 
<drfanatic> Grundig MPaxx 900 Series. Keine Ahnung ob es die noch gibt.
<nagetier> Moin, habe hier einen USB-Stick der folgendes meldet, https://dpaste.de/YLrS . blockdev --getro /dev/sdd gibt 0 aus, hdparm -r /dev/sdd bestätigt ebenfalls mit "readonly =  0 (off)". Dennoch gibt fdisk "fdisk: /dev/sdd kann nicht geöffnet werden: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar" aus. Ich hatte zuvor hdparm -r0 ausgeführt, und somit vom ro auf rw geschaltet, seitdem kann fdisk das Device nicht mehr bearbeiten, zuvor, als hdparm noch "readonly = 
<nagetier>  1 (on)" ausgab, klappte das editieren, aber nicht das speichern. Hat der Stick noch eine Chance?
<le_bot> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #429816 (at dpaste.de)
<ppq> bei usb sticks fummel ich gar nicht mehr, wenn er an mehreren rechnern muckt geht der sofort zurück :)
<nagetier> Ja, sehe ich auch so
<nagetier> Ist einer vom Kollegen, an seinem Rechner das selbe Verhalten
<nagetier> Auch sagt "dd: konnte '/dev/sdd' nicht öffnen: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar", blockdev --getro gibt aber wieder 0 aus
<ppq> jo, klingt ziemlich kaputt in meinen ohren
<nagetier> diskpart unter Windows meldet btw. ähnlich wirres 
<taunix_> nagetier, da rumfummeln erhöt den schaden nur noch, wirf das ding wech! :)
<taunix_> ich bin da sogar so weit, wenn mir ubuntu dazu wirres meldet, ab in die tonne
<nagetier> taunix_: Joa, kampflos wollte ich nicht aufgeben, denn das kam mir bisher noch nicht unter. Auch ist es nicht meiner, der geht jetzt wieder zum Kollegen. :)
<ppq> http://reklamation.intenso.de/
<le_bot> Title: Intenso - Reklamationsabwicklung (at reklamation.intenso.de)
<ppq> :)
<nagetier> werde ich weitergeben, danke
<claibreooo> Hallo
<claibreooo> Kennt jemand ein Programm für Ubtuntu mit dem man Tags von ebooks, Bildern und Videos bearbeiten und durchsuchen kann? Ich möchte kein Tool wie Calibre, welches eine eigene Directory Struktur anlegt.
<claibreooo> Ich möchte meine eigene Struktur im Dateisystem aber trotzdem die Möglichkeit haben Dateien mit Tags zu versehen und nach diesen zu suchen. 
<claibreooo> Gibt es soetwas?
<ppq> claibreooo, schau mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen/
<le_bot> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> z.B. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tracker/
<le_bot> Title: Tracker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<claibreooo> Danke, aber all diese Dienste durchsuchen nur Dateinamen, oder nicht?
<ppq> tracker kann auch mit tags umgehen. habe das selbst aber nie benutzt
<ppq> gibt sicher auch noch bessere lösungen. die in KDE sollen sehr gut sein, aber da holt man sich natürlich etliche abhängigkeiten mit ins haus
<claibreooo> Habe gerade mal tracker und catfish installiert. Ich sehe da nichts von tags. Wie man diese editiert und nach ihnen sucht.
<claibreooo> Catfish scheint nur nach Dateinamen zu suchen.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich mache gerade mit 'MuseScore', das ist so ein Notenprogramm, die ersten Versuche. In dem Programm kann mal verschiedene AudioTreiber, pulseaudio, alsa und Jack, einstellen. Am Rechner habe ich so ein usb keyboard. Dieses funktioniert bislang nur, wenn ich alsa wähle und hat dann merkliche Latenz. Bringt es was, wenn ich den Jack Server zum Laufen bringe? (in Bezug auf diese Latenz)?
#ubuntu-de 2017-07-30
<Silently> Hallo
<tanjona> Hi there
<DaVu> Hi
<DaVu> tanjona: just in case you didn t noticed yet....this is german ubuntu support channel. No need to talk english. Beside the fact it's your native language. Then I would recommend #ubuntu for the english ubuntu support channel.
<tanjona> Ok thanks
<sieben_> Hallo, ich versuche mein neues System mit dpgk --set-selections einzurichten, "warnung: Paket nicht in der Datenbank" ist was ich erreiche. Paket wird aber per aptitude search gefunden! Kann jmd. helfen?
<sieben_> hier ist meine --set-selections datei: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25204831/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sieben_> (sry, dauerte bis ich eingefügt hatte)
<dadrc> was sagt denn `apt-cache policy <paket>` dazu?
<sieben_> für die Pakete bei denen angeblich nix in der Datenbank zu finden ist?
<dadrc> ja
<sieben_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25204848/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sieben_> (warum sagt der ie_bot immer was über pastebin?)
<dadrc> der zeigt nur den Seitentitel an
<sieben_> angeblich sind kdf und darktable also installiert, aber wenn ich das als User starten möchte, wird mir gesagt das die Anwendung momentan nicht installiert ist.
<sieben_> dadrc: danke.
<dadrc> die sind beide nicht installiert, aber du könntest sie installieren
<sieben_> Ich frage mich warum dann "dpkg --set-selections <  ~/packagelist-aptitude-ohne-abhaengigkeiten.txt" sagt das wär nicht in der db zu finden.
<sieben_> dpkg: Warnung: Paket nicht in der Datenbank in Zeile 80: darktable
<dadrc> Kann ich so spontan auch nicht sagen, aber was passiert denn, wenn du versuchst, darktable einfach so zu installieren?
<ppq> dpkg lädt doch keine pakete runter
<ppq> das ist aufgabe von apt
<sieben_> dann würde das gehen.. ich wollte nur Zeit "sparen" weil ich dann alles mögliche heraussuchen muss, kdf, testdisk, diff, kompare ... und ich interessier mich einfach dafür warum es gehen soll, aber bei mir nicht funktioniert.. das ist schade.
<sieben_> apt-get -u dselect-upgrade hiflt mir danach nicht weiter.. das macht halt nix.
<sieben_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25204889/ habe auch probiert einen anderen Befehl zu nutzen, dpkg --get-selections mit abhängigkeiten, anstelle von aptitude (nur installierte pakete) .. das gibt auch einen FEhler.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> ich installier das zeug, das ich brauche, immer manuell nach neuinstallationen. ist ne recht kurze liste mit "high level" paketen (metapakete etc.), die alles weitere als abhängigkeit mit ziehen. ist IMHO viel sauberer und man spart sich das gefrickel
<ppq> aber nimm doch einfach die paketnamen und gib sie an apt zum installieren 
<sieben_> hm.. ja.. vielleicht sollte ich das machen. wenn ich mir den Befehl speicher und von Zeit zu Zeit erweiter,.. kann ich den beim nächsten dist-upgrade einfach ausführen.. aber schade ist es schon irgendwie das es nicht klappt.
<markus_> hallo, mit welchem programm kann ich unter ubuntu iso dateien bearbeiten die udf formatiert sind ? mit iso master geht das leider nicht
<ppq> entpacken, bearbeiten, neu packen
<ppq> entpacken können die meistena rchivprogramme, mounten und kopieren geht natürlich auch
<markus_> stimmt....auf das einfachste kommt man manchmal nicht....danke dir :-)
<ppq> :) keine ursache
<smeexs> bitte kann mir wer sagen wie ich mehrere datein in einem ordner auf einmal einzeln zippen kann , irgendwie steh ich da am schlauch
<ppq> gib die frage mal auf englisch bei google ein, mit dem wort linux oder ubuntu
<ppq> könnte sogar auf deutsch was geben
<smeexs> bevor du mit so einer antwort kommt spars dir doch und sag einfach gar nix ppq
<ppq> bevor du mit so einer frage kommst, google doch einfach und spar sie dir :)
<tomreyn> nicht jede/r spricht gerne englisch (oder ist so fit darin wie in der eigenen sprache), ich find das schon verständlich (kann das jetzt allerdings nicht speziell bei smeexs einschätzen).
<smeexs> ums englisch gehts nicht aber da kommen dann so erklärungen wie diese 
<smeexs> for i in *; do tar -cvzf $i.tgz $i; done
<smeexs> Mit folgendem Befehl werden die Quelldateien gleich nach dem Packen gelöscht.
<smeexs> for i in *; do tar -cvzf $i.tgz $i; rm $i; done
<smeexs> Selbstverständlich kann man die zu packenden Dateien auch Filtern, indem das * mit z.B. *.log ersetzt wird.
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<smeexs> woher weiß der den ordner ja es is eh nicht mehr als das , das war alles ,, 
<smeexs> es hätte ja sein können dass das wer von euch oft nutzt und das mit ein zwei sätzen verständlich erklären kann 
<smeexs> oder ein zip programm kennt was das kann 
<tomreyn> bei dem beispeil wird davon ausgegangen dass du bereits in das verzeichnis gewechselt bist in dem sich die zu komprimierenden dateien befinden
<smeexs> ja ich probiers dann , hatte gehofft jemand kenn ein programm , bin schon spät dran , die leute quängeln weils aufs image warten da wollt ich nicht zum testen anfangen 
<smeexs> auchso das ist ja tar , mit dem fang ich eh nix an , müssen zips sein 
<hoodow> m(
<jokrebel> smeexs: Was ist so schlimm an tar? https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wie-kann-man-an-am-terminal-ganze-verzeichniss/
<le_bot> Title: wie kann man an am Terminal ganze Verzeichnisse zippen? › Shell und Programmieren › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> smeexs: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gzip/
<le_bot> Title: gzip › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<smeexs> das programm fängt mit tar nix an 
<tomreyn> welches programm?
<jokrebel> smeexs: ftp://archive.download.redhat.com/pub/redhat/linux/7.1/fr/doc/RH-DOCS/de/rhl-gsg-de-7.1/s1-zip-tar.html
<smeexs> lass gut sein , ich seh mich da hinten und vorne nicht raus und hab jetzt nicht die zeit und geduld für eine so einfache funktion da x seiten zu lesen und dann wahrscheinlich ewig herum probieren 
<smeexs> auch wenns traurig ist aber ich fahr dann zu nem anderen pc und machs unter windows 
<jokrebel> smeexs: Nimm einfach den letzten Link und dort die Zeile "Sie können mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig mit zip oder gzip bearbeiten. " herje
<tomreyn> ppq: ich nehm alles zurück, smeexs ist einfach nur faul ;)
<smeexs> Lassen Sie dabei bei der Aufz�hlung zwischen den Dateien jeweils eine Leerstelle. 
<smeexs> bei 3 oder 4 tausend datein ..
<jokrebel> und alle in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen? 
<smeexs> nein ich bin nicht faul und hab auch nix gegen den terminal wo es sinnvoll ist aber das ist ein einziger witz 
<jokrebel> lästern kannst wo anders bitte
<smeexs> nein jeweil in einem ordner zusammen gefasst 
<smeexs> na geh die bemerkung wird doch erlaubt sein wenn man sich ärgert ^^
<jokrebel> und was genau hindert dich dann dran (wie dort auch angegeben) das gesamte Verzeichnis zu zippen?
<jokrebel> es schadet nicht, auch den Satz unter dem Befehl zu lesen *hint*
<jokrebel> aber vielleicht solltest Du doch besser Windows nehmen
<jokrebel> geht sogar per Rechtsklick in Nautilus
<smeexs> was geht mit rechtsklick in nautilus
<smeexs> und nur weil einem in 4 jahren linux only einmal was am sack geht ist man gleich besser bei win aufgehoben ?   meine güte , man kanns auch übertreiben 
<smeexs> ja komprimieren hat man per rechtsklick , aber keine option einzeln zu packen
<jokrebel> Nochmal! Man kann eoin ganzes Verezichnis packen. Sag mal...
<smeexs> jokrebel das weiß ich natürlich aber genau das will ich ja nicht da ich die datein dann nicht mehr nutzen kann wenn du zusammen in einem ordner gezippt sind
<LinuxDonald> moin moin ich habe das problem das trotz update auf mesa 17.1 ich kein opengl4.x bekomme mit radeon
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-23
<Tuor_> Hei, unter Ubuntu 16.04 (KDE) ist ja ein DNS-resolver lokal am laufen. Wenn ich nun diesem Resolver beibringen möchte, dass er für gewisse Domains, einen anderen DNS Server fragt, als den welchen er vom DHCP-Server erhalten hat, wie müsste ich das tun?
<Tuor_> domain1.com -> 1.1.1.1   domain2.com -> 8.8.8.8 ....
<_moep_> 1.1.1.1 wäre ne schlechte wahl
<Tuor_> Erstens: das Details was ich da für einen Server jeweils eintrage ist irelevant. Zweitens: dig +short @1.1.1.1 heise.de -> 193.99.144.80
<DaVu> hm...also ich bekomme da eine andere IP. Aber das mag vielleicht auch schnurz sein
<DaVu> egal ob ich es mit dig oder nslookup mache, ich habe immer die 85 am Ende
<DaVu> ah, nein. Ich hatte einen Unterschied bei der Eingabe. Ich hatte: dig +short @1.1.1.1 www.heise.de
<DaVu> bei nur "heise.de" kommt auch die 80
<DaVu> Tuor_: warum möchtest du das eigentlich machen? Ich verstehe den Hintergrund noch nicht
<Tuor> DaVu: weil ich Kunden DNS-Server eintragen muss. Diese haben teils lokale Netze (z.B. 10.0.0.0/8) und DNS-Server welche nur von intern erreichbar sind. Wenn ich nun mit mehreren Kunden verbunden bin, brauche ich für den jeweiligen Kunden deren DNS-Server. Aktuell läuft das so: customer-ssh `dig  +short @ns host`
<Tuor> Ziemlich umständlich...
<Tuor> bin für 2 min offline, bitte kurz warten mit antworten. brb
 * Tuor is back
<MojoDodo> Hallo, ich habe unter Ubuntu 18.04 das Problem, das seit gestern scheinbar snaps nicht mehr funktionieren.
<MojoDodo> Weder der Standardtaschenrechner öffnet sich noch ein weiteres Programm, welches als snap installiert ist
<MojoDodo> Ist das momentan ein bekanntes Problem?
<MojoDodo> Wenn ich gnome-calculator im Terminal starten will, steht in der Fehlermeldung u.a:
<MojoDodo> "...Permission denied
<MojoDodo> You need to connect this snap to the gnome platform snap."
<Lengsdorfer> das hier gelesen?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1711713
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1711713 “snap connect simply doesn't work” : Bugs : Snappy (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<MojoDodo> Lengsdorfer: noch nicht, danke!
<hErMeS_0815> Hallo, ich versuche die Kernel Messages über ttyUSB0 auszugeben. Der Kernel liefert allerdings kein Wörtchen über die ttyUSB0 Schnittstelle. Ein Echo auf das ttyUSB0 funktioniert. Als Bootparameter ist bereits console=ttyUSB0,9600n8 hinzugefügt und quiet splash auch entfernt. Woran kann dies Liegen dass keine Messages gesendet werden?
<nagetier> hErMeS_0815: das schon gelesen? (ich nicht vollständig) https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=54984 .. ist grub auf deinem System USB bekannt?
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] ttyUSB0 Serial Console and Standard Console - CentOS (at www.centos.org)
<hErMeS_0815> es ist das Standard grub von der Server 18.04 amd64 Installation. Leider auch ohne erfolg.
<hErMeS_0815> ein "cat -v < /dev/ttyS0" auf der gegenseite zeigt mir jedenfalls bei "echo irgendwas > /dev/ttyUSB0" auf der anderen Seite den Text an. Daran sollte es wohl weniger liegen? Baudraten sind auf beiden Seiten gleich. [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID=b57d2a78-8461-11e8-b75a-20cf3035cc1a ro console=ttyUSB0,115200n8 console=tty0
<nagetier> hErMeS_0815: aber steht USB grub schon u dem Zeitpunkt bereit, wo du es gebrauchen möchtest? Ob sich später, wenn das System vollständig initialisiert ist, ein echo absetzen lässt, ist dann ja nicht ausschlaggebend
<nagetier> hErMeS_0815: noch vermute ich eine problemlose Konfiguration wenn du die serielle Schnittstelle verwenden würdest
<hErMeS_0815> nagetier: wie kann ich das mit grub und USB prüfen?
<hErMeS_0815> Tastatur, Maus und HDD ist per USB angeschlossen
<nagetier> hErMeS_0815: gute Frage, müsste auch nachlesen.. ich wollte dich nur darauf hinweisen genau das zu prüfen
<nagetier> hErMeS_0815: nur ganz schnell gesucht.. https://www.linux.org/threads/understanding-the-various-grub-modules.11142/
<le_bot> Title: Understanding the Various Grub Modules | Linux.org (at www.linux.org)
<nagetier>  /boot/grub/i386-pc/usbserial_*.mod sollte wohl mindestens vorhanden sein, vermute ich
<nagetier>  /boot/grub/i386-pc/usbserial_common.mod*
<nagetier> hm.. das ist aber auch hier vorhanden
<nagetier> aber ist dann dann auch geladen, ich weiß es nicht
<hErMeS_0815> auf der grub commandline habe ich jetzt ein insmod usbserial_pl2303 gemacht. danach boot. Nach dem Boot wird erstmal der LoginPrompt auf dem anderen Rechner empfangen
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-24
<maredebianum1> Hallo, ich habe hier etwas seltsames: als user gibt group mir nur gruppe <username> und ich habe keine speziellen Rechte z.B. auf Dateien (syslog, /dev/ttyUSB0), kann aber via sudo groups <user> alle Gruppen immer noch auflisten (mindestens sudo ist dann ja gesetzt)
<maredebianum1> s/group/groups/
<maredebianum1> U16LTS hier
<apollo13> der output von groups <name> und sudo groups <name> sollte gleich sein
<apollo13> wenn da was anders ist, ist was massiv kaputt
<maredebianum1> eben ;)
<apollo13> was hast du getan?
<maredebianum1> Tja, keine Ahnung, wo das jetzt klemmt, /etc/group ist OK und lesbar
<apollo13> ja, aber was hast du geändert; das kommt ja nicht von irgendwo :D
<maredebianum1> "mount.davfs: kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen" kommt schon seit gestern, auch nach reboot eben, group ist lange nicht geändert:  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1505 Nov 28  2017 /etc/group
<maredebianum1> Auch group- scheint soweit fit, mit passenden Inhalten: -rw------- 1 root root 1499 Nov 21  2017 /etc/group-
<maredebianum1> geändert habe ich natürlich "nichts" ;) also zumindest nicht irgendwas im System groß gefummelt in letzter Zeit (dist-upgrade natürlich)
<maredebianum1> auch via etckeeper finde ich in letzter Zeit nichts relevantes
<maredebianum1> aber als letztes kam  16.04.4 auf 16.04.5 herein, mit apparmor changes (zu snap)
<apollo13> maredebianum1: führ das command mal mit englischer locale aus und such dann nach der fehlermeldung
<maredebianum1> apollo13: schon gesucht, das ist ein eher nicht so häufiges Problem. Auf dem tty ist alles anders, ich muss mal neustarten, da waren noch upgrades in der Pipeline
<apollo13> ah
<apollo13> ja neustarten kann gerade nach libc update helfen
<maredebianum1> mindestens Kernel kam neu...
<maredebianum1> bis gleich (wenn es weiter klemmt)
<maredebianum1> reboot half leider nicht. so: wie macht denn gnome3 das mit den groups? Da muss es ja klemmen (oder schon lightdm?)
<maredebianum1> das groups binary ist dasselbe als user und root
<maredebianum1> stop, groups <user> stimmt, groups ohne zeigt inzwischen nur noch gruppe des prozesses?!?
<maredebianum1> Jedenfalls fehlen mir die Rechte (z.B. dialout, adm) für Dateien/Devices
<Frickelpit> maredebianum1: Kannst du dich den den Gruppen wieder hinzufügen?
<Frickelpit> *denn
<maredebianum1> nein, bin schon Mitglied...
<maredebianum1> Wenn ich sudo -i und dann su <user> mache, stimmt die Ausgabe...
<maredebianum1> Und groups alleine sollte auch alle Gruppen ausgeben, wie auf tty. Mit xterm dasselbe, also spinnt hier gnome, nicht gnome-terminal?
<apollo13> ähm wart
<apollo13> was sagt im gnome-terminal groups <user>
<maredebianum1> das tut
<apollo13> sag mal id
<apollo13> was glaubt er denn was für ein user du bist :)
<apollo13> hast du autologin und nen anderen user? :D
<maredebianum1> UID=1000
<apollo13> naja da steht schon ein bisserl mehr ;) post mal den output von groups; groups dein_name; id
<apollo13> in nen pastebin
<maredebianum1> https://0bin.net/paste/yNqaaVyNlCl9iaAc#lWaYOTSFgNTXZKfyC2hssvalt5hqjgKxbs3EBRXbCQv
<le_bot> Title: 0bin - encrypted pastebin (at 0bin.net)
<apollo13> cool
<apollo13> maredebianum1: was sagt type groups
<maredebianum1> groups gehasht ergibt (/usr/bin/groups)
<apollo13> grml
<maredebianum1> BTW, woher kommt types? bash  builtin?
<apollo13> verwendest du sssd?
<apollo13> das siehst du wenn du type type machst :D
<apollo13> bzw ldap oder ist das ein ganz normales system
<maredebianum1> SSD (im Sinne von HD): ja, sssd sagt mir nichts, ist nicht installiert. Nein, aktuell ist alles lokal und nativ.
<apollo13> na, war sssd gemeint. ich bin eher ideenlos
<maredebianum1> Ja, komisch, ist jetzt kein besonderes Setup hier, LUKS und ecryptfs, sonst alles default. Und alles tat ja bis vor Kurzem...
<apollo13> luks und ecryptfs? warum das
<apollo13> das ist irgendwie doppelt gemoppelt
<maredebianum1> /home/ encryption ist (war) ecryptfs, und da das inzwischen unsicher ist und Schlüsselteile in /etc oder so speichert, hilft LUKS schon noch. in 18 gibts ecryptfs nicht mehr (per default).
<maredebianum1> apollo13: ich muss los, Problemlösung wird verschoben. danke dir
<nagetier> apollo13: aber kann man nach "mount.davfs: kann die Gruppendatenbank nicht lesen" noch von einem "nicht verändertem system" sprechen? das hört sich doch arg nach nicht lokaler datenbank an
<apollo13> nagetier: was weiß ich, nicht mein system und ich kann nur mit den infos die ich bekomme arbeiten
<apollo13> aber ja es deutete eingies drauf hin, drum auch meine frage…
<nagetier> ja
<debitux> moin, kann man netplan auch mit ipv6 nutzen? ich finde überall nur beispiele für ipv4
<debitux> https://paste.gdup.de/2lWWA/ meine config, hier bekomme ich den fehler:
<le_bot> Title: stdin (at paste.gdup.de)
<debitux> Error in network definition line 8: expected mapping
<Frickelpit> debitux: probier es mal ohne die Anführungszeichen in Line 8
<debitux> same error
<Frickelpit> Dann ist der Feheler drunter bei den Nameservers
<Frickelpit> https://rephlex.de/blog/2018/04/05/example-netplan-dual-stack-network-configuration-for-ubuntu-18-04/
<le_bot> Title: Example Netplan dual stack network configuration for Ubuntu 18.04 – rephlex.de (at rephlex.de)
<debitux> ah ja er will bei nameservers auch wieder addresses haben (wobei ich das nicht verstehe, was will man bei nameservers außer addressen noch angeben?) 
<debitux> danke Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> np
<Linuxkumpel> Betreff https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/langsamer-boot-trotz-nvme-ssd-und-kein-blame/
<le_bot> Title: Langsamer boot trotz NVME SSD und kein Blame › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Linuxkumpel> Hatte gleiches Problem, geholfen hat das https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/ubuntu/updates
<le_bot> Title: Updates : “Ubuntu-X” team (at launchpad.net)
<Linuxkumpel> PPA eingebunden aktualisiert und danach wieder abgeschaltet. Siehe auch hier http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/26121/canonical-veröffentlicht-kernel-update-für-ubuntu-1804-lts.html
<tomreyn> inzwischen reicht apt update + apt upgrade 
<tomreyn> +reboot :-/
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-25
<Fussel> kaffee!!¡¡
<Fussel> urgs, sorry
<jokrebel> tomreyn: ich würd ja besser gleich full-upgrade nehen
<NTQ> Hi. Kennt jemand das Problem mit 5.1 Sound über HDMI und dann in einen entsprechenden Verstärker? Obwohl ich in Ubuntu 5.1 Sound auswählen kann, kommt der Ton immer nur vorne links und rechts aus den Boxen. Sonst geht nichts.
<NTQ> Die Frage Ist zwar etwas arg allgemein gestellt, aber ein Versuch ist es wert.
<doev> Hallo. Habe ein ext4fs und e2fsck sagt sauber. e2fsck -f fängt aber an mit: Inode 196613 hat INDEX_FL Flag auf einem Dateisystem ohne HTREE-Unterstützung gesetzt.
<doev> was heißt das denn nun?
<doev> Ich habe keine Lust den HTree bereinigen zu lassen, falls nicht notwendig.
<tomreyn> doev: das dateisystem ist nicht gemonutet, ne? was sagt denn dumpe2fs auf dieses dateisystem dazu welche 'Filesystem features' bestehen?
<tomreyn> dumpe2fs -h /dev/XXX  | grep features
<doev> tomreyn: Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode filetype needs_recovery extent 64bit flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
<doev> ne nicht gemounted
<doev> Das Dateisystem ist von einer QNap angelegt worden. So richtig Lust das zu reparieren habe ich nicht.
<tomreyn> doev: okay, also wenn du's nicht reparieren magst dann brauch ich ja auch keine zeit drauf zu verwenden
<doev> tomreyn: würde gerne einordnen was dort los ist. Die externe Platte wurde per Webinterface auf der QNap formatiert. Jetzt prüfe ich mit Ubuntu und sehe halt die Fahler.
<tomreyn> das dateisystemhat keinen dir_index, also keinen HTree, also ist das kein ext4-dateisystem oder ein ext4-dateisystem dem dieses feature fehlt
<tomreyn> ext4 hat das feature aber immer an, also ist es wohl eher ext3
<doev> tomreyn: also mounten tut er als ext4
<tomreyn> doev: steht vermutlich so in deiner fstab
<doev> tomreyn: nein, die externe Platte ist da nicht drin
<doev> http://dwaves.de/2015/03/26/qnap-filesystem-check-fails-mirror-disk-volume-drive-1-2-examination-failedcannot-unmount-disk-by-sh/
<tomreyn> hmm, ich dachte qnap legt per default immer software raids an.
<tomreyn> doev: was hat der link jetzt damit zu tun?
<tomreyn> du hast eigentlich nur zwei optionen: dateisystem fixen oder dateisystem lassen wie's ist.
<tomreyn> nur weil das dateisystem das dirty bit nicht gesetzt hat heißt das noch nicht dass es in ordnung ist.
<tomreyn> wenn du's behebst kann das aber natprlich der qnap-kompatibilität abträglich sein.
<doev> tomreyn: eben
<doev> schaue mir das morgen nochmal an. danke
<doev> muss jetzt unbedingt aus dem Büro raus ... 
<neosilver-gk> hallo, hat hier jemand schon mal probiert ein deutsches acoustic model für sphinx hinzu zu fügen? Mir ist bewusst das dies nicht direkt was mit Ubuntu zutun hat.
<nicole> sagt mal Jungs, wie kann ich sehen wenn ich ein Ubuntu Server 14.04 einsetzen würde, welche Version an Paketen da vorliegen? 
<tomreyn> nicole: https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – List of sections in "trusty" (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> nicole: 14.04 LTs ('trusty') hat aber nur noch bis ende april support
<nicole> puh, danke dann muss der Kollege an seinem VPS wohl etwas ändern
<tomreyn> danach gibts noch extended support wenn man dafür zahlt, aber das ist nur in notfällen zu empfehlen
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<nagetier> haha
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<ngBoti> Hello!
<nagetier> hau ab
<nagetier> hast eh nix zu sagen
<k1l> der bot hat sich schon gekümmert
 * nagetier mag es
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-26
<maredebianum> Moin, meine Tastenkombinationen scheinen verwirrt zu sein: super-left wechselt hier auf ein tty, statt das Fenster in gnome linkshälftig zu platzieren.
<maredebianum> Das wäre wohl eigentlich alt-left
<maredebianum> ev sagt, dass der keypress-event unterschiedlich ist, also kein Hardware-Tasten-Problem wie es aussieht.
<maredebianum> In gnome habe ich die Einstellung super-left bzw. alt-left nicht gefunden, wo müsste ich noch gucken?
<maredebianum> alt-left muss ja außerhalb gnome konfiguriert sein? sonst wäre ein switch über ttys nicht möglich.
<ppq> wieso muss es so warm sein :<
<ppq> ups, fc
<agentsoul> Hallo ich habe hier ne SSD mit IO Fehlern und würde jetzt erstmal ne Image erstellen im klassischen Zweigang "ddrescue -n /dev/sdax sdax.img logfile" und dann nochmal mit -dr3 statt -n gibt es irgendwelche Dinge zu beachten bei SSDs? Die meisten Tutorials etc stammen aus HDD Zeiten, danke
<ppq> schätzungsweise stehen die chancen schlechter, da noch was runterzukriegen. was die ssd-controller machen grenzt ja an schwarze magie
<ppq> aber versuchen solltest du es natürlich
<tomreyn> was sagt denn 'smart' dazu? i/o-fehler sollten ja nur auftreten wenn alle reservesektoren weg sind. und wenn das der fall ist ist es wohl besser das ding nach erstellung des images in die tonne zu treten.
<ppq> aber falls das "nur" an kaputtem sata-controller oder -kabeln liegt, könnte das was werden
<tomreyn> aber der ddrescue-ansatz an sich scheint mir sinnvoll.
<agentsoul> Ja, geht im Prinzip nur darum die restlichen Daten zu bekommen, aber ich habe dem Besitzer schon gesagt kein Backup kein Mitleid aber probiere es natürlich schon, ist zu allem Überfluss ne LUKS Platte ich hoffe der Header hat überlebt, von dem gibt es auch kein Backup, aber es ist ja Wochenende, viel Zeit.
<agentsoul> smart mache ich erst nach ddrescue, bevor ich mit der Platte was mache wolte ich möglichst früh nen Image.
<agentsoul> Ich muss leider weg vom Rechner, danke erstmal. 
<west> Hallo
<west> spilt ihr einer zufällig Minecraft?
<west> *Spielt ihr einer zufällig Minecraft?
<neosilver-gk> Ja ab und an.
<west> ich kriege beim Starten ein Fehler
<west> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BZ5zykGSm3/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nicole> sagt mal Jungs, um für mich selbst einen Proxy aufzusetzen, zu was würdet ihr greifen?
<jokrebel> nicole: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver/ vielleicht findest Du ja da was weiterführendes obwohl das wohl schon ein älterer Artikel ist. Persönliche Erfahrung diesbezüglich hab ich aber leider nicht
<le_bot> Title: Proxyserver › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> jokrebel, danke dadrüber bin ich schon gestolpert :)
<nicole> was ist denn jetzt so ein Elite Proxy z.B.?
<nicole> also der wäre ja schon ganz interessant :)
<k1l> die frage ist warum du einen proxy brauchst.
<nicole> Zugang verschleiern 
<nicole> habe deswegen extra ein VPS im GCHQ-Land :)
<nagetier> nicole: squid dürfte noch immer somit das aufwändigste paket sein
<nicole> also Squid ist schon auf meinen Router ein duftes Stück Software
<nagetier> allerdings habe ich den nur um daten zwischenzuspeichern
<flommi> falls du nur die ip von dem vps beim surfen haben willst, wäre wahrscheinlich das schnellste nen socks proxy über ssh
<nicole> flommi, wie wäre denn da eine mögliche Konfiguration?
<nicole> Ich denke ich werde mich erst mal ein wenig auf die Couch legen, es ist zu warm für alles, so ein geiles Wetter :-) 
<nicole> Wir lesen uns Morgen! 
<p01nt3r> nabend. weiss jemand, wieso clementine keinen sound ausgeben will wenn ich den player per "pasuspender -- clementine" aufrufe?
<stevieh> buona serra. 
<stevieh> ich hatte irgendwie wohl mal nen binären private rsa key mit ssh-keygen erzeugt, weiss jemand, wie das geht?
<nagetier> stevieh: hättest dir mal notieren sollen ;)
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-27
<LinuxForAll> Hallo
<LinuxForAll> Könnte mir bitte jemand ein Tool empfehlen, welches eine Verzeichnisstruktur mit PDFs und .epub Dokumenten indiziert und die Dateien an ihrem Ort belässt? Ich möchte per Stichwort Dateien finden können. Calibre aber kopiert die Dateien noch zusätzlich in seine eigene Struktur. Daher scheidet es aus. Es muss auch kein Ebook Leser sein. Gibt es so etwas? Danke im Voraus.
<stevieh> willst du da volltextsuche machen oder stichworte?
<stevieh> nagetier: dropbear war mein freund
<LinuxForAll> stevieh: Ich möchte nach Stichworten suchen können und das Tool sagt mir dann in welcher Datei es gefunden wurde. Am besten noch mit Seitenzahl, wäre aber nur ein Bonus.
<LinuxForAll> stevieh: Ich habe hier geschaut, aber Baloo lässt mein System immer abstürzen.
<LinuxForAll> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopsuchmaschinen/
<le_bot> Title: Desktopsuchmaschinen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LinuxForAll> Bin gerade auf der Arbeit und nicht auf Linux, deswegen kann ich es nicht ausprobieren, aber Recoll klingt vielversprechend. 
<LinuxForAll> Kennt das jemand?
<stevieh> ich nehme recoll seit jahren.
<LinuxForAll> Eine Möglichkeit mit grep zu indizieren, gibt es ja nicht.
<LinuxForAll> Ah, cool. Und Zufrieden?
<stevieh> ja, ist fein
<LinuxForAll> Sehr gut, dann probiere ich es heute Abend direkt aus.
<LinuxForAll> Es kann auch .epub Dokumente durchsuchen wie ich las.
<stevieh> k.a. kann aber gut sein
<LinuxForAll> Gibt es Möglichkeit Bilder und Videos mit Metatags zu versehen und irgendwie nach diesen zu suchen?
<LinuxForAll> Oder vielleicht sogar Verzeichnisse mit Meta zu versehen?
<stevieh> kann gut sein, musste mal schauen, recoll hat ein sehr modulares konzept.
<stevieh> und von hand kannste immer was dazu machen.
<stevieh> d.h. zum image.jpg eine Datei image.txt mit stichworten.
<stevieh> recoll kann wohl auch ebub.
<LinuxForAll> Ah, gute Idee. Auf die bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
<LinuxForAll> Aber direkt Stichwörter in z.B. jpgs zu schreiben /(metadaten) und dann nach diesen zu suchen geht nicht oder? In mp3 Dateien kann man ja auch Interpret, etc. speichern.
<stevieh> doch, es gibt auch kommentarfelder in exif daten. Da kannst du was reinschreiben. Ich vermute auch, dass recoll sowas kann...
<stevieh> https://www.lesbonscomptes.com/recoll/features.html
<le_bot> Title: RECOLL: a personal text search system for Unix/Linux (at www.lesbonscomptes.com)
<LinuxForAll> stevieh: Das bringt aber nur etwas, wenn man dann nach den Stichwörtern in den Bildern, Videos suchen kann. Aber welches Linux Tool kann das? Werde Recoll mal anschauen.
<stevieh> recoll kann das.
<LinuxForAll> OK, super. Danke.
<dreamon__> Hei. Würde gerne die Netzwerk Verbidndungsgeschwindigkeit anzeigen lassen. 10/100/1000. Bin mir unsicher welche das Netzwerk verwendet. Gibts da was?
<taunix> über ls gucken welche, und dann in den sezifakationen nachschlagen?
<taunix> p
<deem> dreamon__: ethtool <device>
<deem> mw mit sudo
<stevieh> taunix: clown verschluckt?
<taunix> hm?
<taunix> also so würd ich tatsächlich machen
<stevieh> ls was?
<taunix> kommt drauf an wie sie angeschlossen ist
<taunix> lsusb zb
<apollo13> taunix: da hilft die spec aber auch nix
<deem> taunix: nur weil die Spezifikation sagt, dass das Device 1Gbit kann, heißt das nicht, dass das auch im Moment genutzt wird. Der Switch kann ja nur 100 MBit haben, dann wir das auch nur damit advertised
<deem> deshalb -> ethtool
<stevieh> lsusb... aha.
<taunix> ja, klingt mir auch eleganter deem 
<deem> stevieh: Es gibt Netzwerkkarten, die intern am USB Device hängen :D
<stevieh> hauptsache geblubbert :-)
<apollo13> taunix: fwiw, in 99.99% sind netzwerkarten eher auf lspci
<stevieh> deem: die soll es geben. Und auch die sagen mit lsusb nicht, wie schnell sie sind.
<taunix> ich hätte mich jetzt von gerät zu gerät gehangelt, welches was kann
<deem> stevieh: Stimmt
<apollo13> du hättest maximal minutenlang verzweifelt den lsusb output angeschaut oO
<apollo13> oh, mein lte modem ist usb Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV H5321 gw Mobile Broadband Driver
<apollo13> überraschung ;)
<taunix> wiso sollte ich jetzt auf einmal unbedingt usb nutzen nur weil ichs als beispiel genannt hab? was ist da los?
<ppq> hab neulich überrascht festgestellt, dass es PCIe webcams gibt
<deem> ppq: Wat?
<apollo13> ppq: schade um den slot?
<ppq> wenn lanes über sind, why not ^^
<deem> Wie werden die denn angeschlossen? Mit ner Karte, die die Ports nach außen legt?
<apollo13> deem: laptop eventuell?
<ppq> laptop, alles intern irgendwie verdrahtet
<deem> apollo13: Ah. Daran hab ich nicht gedacht :D
<taunix> aha, alles klar.
<ppq> huch, hier ist ja gar nicht ot
<stevieh> hehe
<nicole> Hey Jungs! :)
<dreamon__> deem, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/w3fzWNZfZD/ → Link partner advertised link modes:  Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full → 100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<deem> dreamon__: Du willst "Link partner advertised link modes" und "Speed" lesen
<dreamon__> deem, Hmm.. Der Switch kann 1GB und der USB-Lanadapter kann 1GB. Mag sein das die Anbindung zum Router langsamer ist.. Aber sollte er nicht 1GBs machen?
<deem> dreamon__: Einer deiner Teilnehmer meldet sich nur mit 100MBit. Vielleicht kann dieser Port am Switch nur 100MBit?
<deem> Also, um das zu spzifizieren: Das Gerät, an dem dein Rechner angeschlossen ist, meldet sich nur mit 100MBit. Das ist ja der Sinn von "Link partner advertised link modes"
<dreamon__> deem, Vielleicht liegts auch am kabel. ist nicht das beste. Der Switch hat 16 Anschlüsse und 1000 steht drauf.
<deem> dreamon__: Joa. Kann auch am Kabel liegen
<dreamon__> mom stecke mal kurz um
<dreamon__> Keine Änderung. Glaube das mit den 1000 krieg ich nicht nicht.
<dreamon__> deem, Die Switches zeigen das normalerweise auch an den LEDs an. 
<deem> dreamon__: Dann tausch doch mal das Kabel aus
<dreamon_> deem, Woran erkennt man daß das Netzwerkkabel 1000 kann?
<nicole> ich behaupte mal sobald "Cat.5e" irgendwo aufgedruckt ist. 
<nicole> ansonsten sieht man ja mit welcher Bandbreite man sich verbunden hat, ob diese dann voll nutzbar ist, ist noch etwas anderes
<dreamon_> nicole, Auf dem Cat6 hier steht 250MHz aufgedruckt. Ich glaube selbst das hat den Speed nicht. Oder seh ich das Falsch?
<nicole> das ist ein Kabel der Kategorie 6 sollte damit auch 1000Mbit/s unterstützen die 250Mhz bezieht sich auf die Betriebsfrequenz 
<nicole> wenn natürlich die Kabel selbst gecrimpt oder Beschädigt sind, kann es schon mal sein das die zwar "kommunizieren" aber eben nicht ihre Bandbreite ausschöpfen können 
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: Was ist denn enx503f560288af für ein Interface?
<nicole> das bekommst du dann mit Anwendungen wie iperf3 heraus 
<nicole> hi Frickelpit :)
<Frickelpit> huhu nicole 
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Mein Notebook hat nur 10/100 daher hab ich mir einen USB3.0 10/100/1000 Netzwerkadapter besorgt. Und der hat scheinbar diesen schönen Namen bekommen
<deem> Der Name von dem Interface ist auch mega. Das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen :D
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: Und alle Partner in deinem Netz können und machen auch 1000?
<Frickelpit> Und kann dein Notebook USB 3?
<taunix> das zu dem thema das netzwerkkarten alle über pci laufen :>
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Keiner sonst. Außer vielleicht der Fritzbox. Aber sollte er nicht bis zum Switch die 1000 machen. Wie es dann weitergeht ist ja egal. Oder seh ich das mal wieder falsch?
<dreamon_> Notebook hat Usb3.0
<deem> taunix: Er hat ne externe USB-Netzwerkkarte. Wie soll die denn über PCI laufen?
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: Ja, das Interface handelt mit dem Switch die Verbindung aus. Kannst du es denn manuell auf 1000 stellen oder wird dir das gar nicht angezeigt?
<dreamon_> Frickelpit, Inwiefern hochstellen? Du meinst am Switch hochschalten?
<taunix> deem, mir wurde gesagt das man solche karten per lspci sucht, mehr sage ich dazu nicht, thema beendet oder höchstens im ot
<dreamon_> Knieschuss.. mein Switch kann kein 1000 .. Habe mir Handbuch runtergeladen. 
<Frickelpit> dreamon_: Quizfrage, welche Farbe leuchtet am Port vom Switch? ;)
<deem> m(
<dreamon_> Hier steht er hat 1000 → https://www.netgear.de/support/product/FS116.aspx#docs
<le_bot> Title: FS116 | Product | Support | NETGEAR (at www.netgear.de)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich aber auf dem Gerät schauen steht versteckt 10/100 und in der Beschreibtung zu den  LEDs 10/100 
<dreamon_> Womöglich hat nur ein Anschluß 1000.. und ich sehs nicht mehr richtig.
<Frickelpit> Du hast eine begrenzte ANzahl an Versuchen, um das festzustellen.
<dreamon_> Ich vermute ich bin Opfer eines Verkaufstricks.
<deem> UTP Ports *schauder*
<deem> Scheint aber echt nur ein Switch mit max 100MBit zu sein, der mit 1000MBit beworben wird. Würd ich zurück schicken
<Heliophob> Schau mal nach den einfachen gigabit-switches von Edimax. die haben ein Super Preis-Leistungs-Verhälnis. Habe selbst zwei davon im Einsatz. Einmal im 19"-Schrank und ein kleines 5-Port für die Drucker... Erfüllen beide einen guten Zweck :-)
<jokrebel> dachte 18.04.1 is inzwischen raus? Warum geht ein do-release-upgrade bei einem LTS trotzdem noch nicht?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: weil das nicht identisch ist
<tomreyn> do-release-upgrade von 16.04 auf 18.04 wird 'demnächst' freigeschaltet. strategie dahinter ist vermutlich: erst mal die leute mit frischen installationen in die fehler laufen lassen, die dann beheben und dann upgrade freischalten.
<apollo13> tomreyn: ja, das war eigentlich die zeit von 18.04 bis 18.04.1 :D
<apollo13> dachte auch dass das mit 18.04.1 als release automatisch passiert, TIL ;)
<tomreyn> apollo13: nö, war nie so geplant, es hieß immer "bald nach dem 18.04.1 release"
<apollo13> früher war alles besser :þ
<tomreyn> zumindest in #uubntu, weiß nicht was hier gesagt wurde
<apollo13> gut was #ubuntu sagt ist jetzt auch nicht gerade offiziel :D
<tomreyn> okay, derjenige der es freischalten wird hat es gesagt.
<apollo13> jokrebel: jetzt müsste man nur das ganze scheiß tracking abschalten können und dann könnte man schön updaten
<DPITTI> Hallo mich Bitte hier im gesamten deutschen Support Channel für Ubuntu auch sperren lassen. Bedanke mich und wünsche viel Erfolg mit dem Support.  
<apollo13> lol?
<ppq> lol.
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-28
<nicole> Guten Morgen :)
<holgersson> Moin nicole!
<testdr> hallo, bei mir verschwindet sporadisch eine Festplatte an einer SATA-Kontrollerkarte. Irgendjemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem einkreisen könnte? Es scheint am Festplattentyp zu liegen, bisher 9 Mal in diesem Monat. Jemand schon mal gehört?
<stevieh> wohl am ehesten syslog lesen und verstehen? Und dann evtl. auch mal an nem anderen Controller probieren etc. pp.
<stevieh> wir die Platte geidlet?
<testdr> stevieh: nein -- syslog+kernlog durch und nur einen Hinweis zu ähnlichem Problem von 2015 gefunden. Festplatten vom Typ seagate, toshiba werden immer am Kontroller erkannt - nur die WD-Green macht Probleme. Dazu schon SATA-Kabel getauscht und Port gewechselt. Die Platte selbst geht immer am mainboard-SATA-Anschluss.
<ppq> na das spricht doch sehr für ein problem, das die controllerkarte mit der WD green hat
<testdr> ppq: aber nicht immer - ich finde im log:  ata11.00: model number mismatch 'MARVELL VIRTUALL' != 'WDC WD30EZRX-00D8PB0' und dann schaltet der kernel ab: ata11.00: disabled
<testdr> ppq: wenn es mir aufgefallen ist, dann hab ich nochmal gebootet und dann war fast immer (Ausnahme heute, 2x booten und deshalb frag ich auch mal) die Festplatte ohne "mismatch" erkannt worden.
<ppq> von so einem problem hab ich bisher nicht gehört, testdr... spricht denn was dagegen, die wd einfach am mainboard zu betreiben und den rest weiter am dedizierten controller? wenn das den zickenden marvell controller beruhigt wär das doch ne lösung
<testdr> ppg: ja, da spricht viel dagegen, denn am mainboard hängt ein raid und wenn davon eine Platte mal beim Neustart verschwindet ...  -- das war auch der einzige Hinweis von 2015, den ich gefunden hatte: https://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg49565.html
<le_bot> Title: Re: How will mdadm handle a wrongly added drive, when the original comes back on line? — Linux RAID Storage (at www.spinics.net)
<k1l_> testdr: du sagtest doch, dass die platte am mainboard normal geht. also hat nur der externe sata controller da ein problem mit wd karten?
<testdr> k1l_: ich hab heute nochmal die Festplatte an einen anderen Controllerport gesteckt (an dem z.B. eine toshiba bisher ohne Probleme lief). Da der Fehler bisher nur sporadisch aufgetreten ist (9 Mal in diesem Monat), muss ich erstmal warten wie es weitergeht.
<k1l_> sprichst du jetzt von einer externen sata karte? oder vom normalen mainboard?
<testdr> k1l_: von einer SATA-pcie-Zusatzkarte (mit Marvell Chipsatz) - udevadm zeigt mit als Treiber ahci und dann pcieport. Ich hab schon überlegt ob es was bringt (wenn ich es wieder beim boot bemerke) den Treiber irgendwie neu zu initialisieren, aber der ist ja auch für die root-Filesystemplatte zuständig.
<stevieh> im extremfall halt mal nen anderen controller probieren. Kosten auch nicht die welt.
#ubuntu-de 2018-07-29
<siducer601> So wird eine Distro nach der anderen getestet. Mit klaren Worten bekommt man sogar ein eigenes Posting :D https://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=7277.0
<bumb> hallo. was ist unter lubuntu die einfachste/schnellste methode, um die größe eines bilds zu verkleinern?
<Funfood> wenn imagemagick installiert ist geht das mit konsolenbefehlen, ich mach es immer mit gthumb
<bumb> ist gthumb mit benutzeroberfläche?
<k1l_> bumb: guck dir mal nautilus-image-converter an
<k1l_> das ist dann direkt per rechte mausklick im nautilus
<bumb> wo/wie finde ich das?
<k1l_> einfach das so genannte paket installieren
<k1l_> ach warte mal. du nutzt ja lubuntu
<k1l_> sorry, lubuntu nutzt ja nicht nautilus. da macht das keinen sinn
<bumb> ja
<bumb> gibt es denn nicht so etwas simples wie paint?
<k1l_> !converseen
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Converseen/
<le_bot> Title: Converseen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumb> ok, schau ich mir mal an
<bumb> ideal wäre übrigens, wenn man daraus auch direkt drucken könnte UND in den druckoptionen bspw. auswählen könnte, das bild mehrfach auf ein blatt zu drucken
<k1l_> gimp gibts halt auch noch, wenn da immer mehr wünsche dazu kommen
<bumb> mit gimp ginge das?
<bumb> dann nehm ich doch gleich das
<jokrebel> oh na dann viel Erfolg beim Einlernen. 
<jokrebel> bumb: Gimp kann fast alles; aber man sollte sich da schon einlesen. Das ist eher nichts für try&error ;-)
<bumb> hm
<bumb> dafür hab ich leider nicht so die zeit
<k1l_> es gibt halt entweder 1-klick für ein problem. aber da kommen ja jetzt noch mehr und mehr sachen dazu. genau extra dafür wird halt niemand ein extra programm geschrieben haben.
<bumb> es sind eigentlich nur die beiden erwähnten sachen.
<bumb> mehr käme jetzt erst mal nicht dazu.
<bumb> aber ok.
<bumb> ich werde mich mal durchtesten.
<bumb> danke!
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-22
<j0k> Fuchs: bist Du grad da? 
<Fuchs> j0k: halb
<j0k> hätte den Rechner nun grad mal wieder so, dass ich lokal inzwischen gar kein Bild hab, remote aber per x2go sogar passende GUI hab
<j0k> hatte vom tty aus vorhin noch ein startx versucht was ein Gnome hochbrachte (aber nicht die gewohnte lxde session)
<j0k> hab grad das log rauf und runter gegreppt aber nicht mehr gefunden was ich suchen sollte
<tomreyn> ich glaub das war 'angefordert' worden:   DISPLAY=:0 xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<j0k> der Rechner hat eine on board vga und per Steckkarte 2 DVI - aktuell bekomm ich an keinem Ausgang mehr irgendwas angezeigt
<j0k> https://termbin.com/1695
<j0k> aktuell bekomm ich mit mehreren Monitore lokal noch nicht mal mehr ne tty auf 
<j0k> ssh und x2go geht aber konsole und GUI
<j0k> also remote
<tomreyn> welche hardware (desktop oder laptop-modell, oder die wichtigsten teile wenn selbst zusammengebaut), welche grafikkarte, welcher grafiktreiber, kernel und welches ubuntu sind denn das?
<LupusE> und siehst du den boot screen? ist ggf die grafikkarte kaputt?
<j0k> is ein Tower mit GraKa 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84GL [Quadro FX 370] (rev a1)
<tomreyn> oh na denn viel spaß ;-) ich tu mir nvidia-debugging nicht mehr an.
<j0k> LupusE: nein das geht schon. Nur hab ich manchmal (vor allem vielleicht, wenn ich das lokale Anzeigegerät erst später einschalte) ein defektes Bild
<j0k> kann dann bisher nur noch (wenn ich es lokal mit GUI will) auf ein TTY wechseln und da drüber nen Reboot veranlassen. Dann hab ich auch lokal wieder Bild schon vom BIOS aus
<j0k> aktuell schaff ich es lokal nicht mal mehr ein TTY anzuzeigen
<j0k> blos wenn ich jetzt remote nen Reboot anwerfe weiß ich halt wieder nicht mehr ob ich den fehler zeitnah wieder herbekomme
<j0k> ah! STRG+ALT+F2 brachte nun endlich wieder ein TTY
<j0k> Musste das USB Kabel der Tastatur mal kurz abziehn - vielleicht hat sich das verzweifelte darauf rumklopfen weil gar nichts mehr ging die Tastatur aufgehangen
<j0k> ah! und auf STRG+ALT+F3 is auch noch die Gnome-Session die ich per startx öffnen konnte da. Aber eigentlich sollte ja die LXDE Session auch noch irgendwo rumhängen wo das Bild kaputt is
<j0k> ich vermute, dass die auf STRG+ALT+F1 wäre, wo aber inzwischen die Monitore nur noch schwarz bleiben
<j0k> die remote lxde session per x2go is nach wie vor da. Und nach dem ausloggen aus der jungräulichen Gnome session bin ich auch wieder auf tty3 wo ich startx probiert habe.
<j0k> Fuchs: wie mach ich weiter um dem Fehler auf die Spur zu kommen? Oder soll ich einfach mal wieder rebooten?
<j0k> theoretisch würde es mir ja schon reichen, wie früher per STRG+ALT+Backspace die GUI neu zu starten aber das gibts ja nicht mehr
<Fuchs> j0k: gut waere mal der Vergleich von xrandr wenn es nicht geht und xrandr wenn es geht
<Fuchs> wenn das andere Werte hat, z.B. die Wiederholrate, dann wuesstest Du was Du korrigieren muesstest
<Fuchs> wenn die Werte gleich sind, dann wuerde ich vermuten, dass der Treiber da irgend etwas komisches tut und das an nvidia melden mit einem nvidia bug report
<j0k> also doch jetzt mal reboot und den Befehl (wenn es vermutlich eh wieder geht) nochmal ausführen und pasten?
<j0k> Fuchs: ?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> ich bin auf Arbeit, ich kann nicht immer sofort antworten. 
<j0k> danke vielmals erst einmal 
<j0k> https://termbin.com/hvz0 sieht für mich ziemlich ähnlich (aber nicht exakt gleich) aus
<j0k> und diesmal ist die LXDE GUI auch wieder wie erwartet
<j0k> bereits beim booten waren 2 Monitore dran. einmal der TV per DVI und am anderen DVI ein zusätzlicher Monitor welchen ich extra für die Fehleranalyse zusätzlich dran gestöpselt hab. Normal wird der nur mit dem DVI Eingang eines Fernsehers benutzt, aber halt häufig erst lang nach dem booten überhaupt erst angeschaltet
<saine> Hallo... ich nutze nur ein auf Ubuntu basierendes Backbox, aber da ist die Community leider mickrig. 
<saine> das `sudo apt-get install rtl8812au-dkms` (Treiber für einen wlan-adapter) ist fehlgeschlagen. Ich werd auf eine sehr lange Log hingewiesen 
<saine> 1. Frage - Wenn ich das nochmal ausführe sagt er mir das sei schon installiert
<saine> 2. Frage - In der Log steht "Makefile:976: "Cannot use CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION=y, please install libelf-dev, libelf-devel or elfutils-libelf-devel"
<saine> Wie finde ich raus welches für mich sinnvoll ist
<Frickelpit> mit der Suche des Paketmanagers
<j0k> zeig doch einfach mal die komplette Fehlermeldung/Log Ausgabe in einem NoPasteService
<j0k> und was ist eigentlich "ubuntu basierendes backbox"
<Fuchs> j0k: die Differenzen bei "current" passen mir nicht
<Fuchs> j0k: Du koenntest ergo, wenn es kaputt ist, mal mit xrandr manuell die Aufloesung setzen, damit das matched 
<Fuchs> ich vermute, dass er den Monitor mit etwas anzusprechen versucht was der nicht kann 
<j0k> gleich 2 verschieden?
<saine> NoPasteService? Ist das eine Art Pastebin Tool? Ich kenn nur Pastebin usw.
<j0k> und der Unterschied kommt doch vermutlich davon, dass beim 1.boot gar kein Anzeigegerät angeschaltet war (und auch nur eines [der TV] dran hing) oder
<j0k> saine: ja irgend so was um halt nur nen link mit der langen Ausgabe weiterzureichen
<saine> https://pastebin.com/6Tw1fEuj
<le_bot> Title: DKMS make.log for rtl8812au-4.3.8.12175.20140902+dfsg for kernel 4.15.0-55-gener - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<saine> ok seems like just one of those is available
<saine> and i found a post which says i should just install `linux-generic`
<saine> huch... deutsch
<saine> es scheint als passiere das gerne bei Kernel Upgrades. Ich hab inzwischen 3 verschiedene github accounts mit Treibern gefunden *seufz*
<saine> funktioniert jetzt
<LupusE> saine: ich hoffe nicht mit einem der github treiber.
<LupusE> es ist hilfreich zu wissen, dass [paketname]-dev developer pakete sind, welche informationen zum kompilieren besitzen (z.B. header). in debian/ubuntu derivarten ist -dev ueblich andere distributionen verwendne auch -devel oder anderes. daher die alternativen.
<saine> also wieder retoure :D  Aber offizielle Linux Treiber finde ich nicht. Nur die aus dem Repo, welche ein Haufen Fehler versuchen
<saine> libelf-dev hat nur den oberen Error behoben. Linux-Generic war schon installiert
<LupusE> ich denke dass ein 'make clean' helfen sollte. aber das manuelle umschrieben in einem paket ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert.
<LupusE> die idee eine kompatible karte zu kaufen ist sinnvoll.
<saine> der Treiber ist ja im Repo
<LupusE> aber du willst sicher keinen bugreport schreiben.
<saine> irgendwann habe ich sowas mal gemacht... ich google nachher mal wo
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-23
<_moep_> moin
<_moep_> wenn ich bei einem dienst mittels systemd warten will, bis die kiste online ist, dann muss ich unter  /etc/systemd/system/dienstname.service.d/bla.conf anlegen und dann dort bspw [Unit] After=network-online.target, oder?
<_moep_> bisher hab ich das gerade eben in /lib/systemd/system gemacht, was aber doof ist, da das beim update überschrieben wird
<tomreyn> _moep_: du solltest eine /etc/systemd/system/dienstname.service haben und wenn du die hast kannst du optional zusätzlich /etc/systemd/system/dienstname.service.d/bla.conf haben - so verstehe ich zumindest systemd.unit(5)
<tomreyn> » Along with a unit file foo.service, a "drop-in" directory foo.service.d/ may exist. All files with the suffix ".conf" from this directory will be parsed after the file itself is parsed. «
<_moep_> tomreyn: danke, dann hab ich es also richtig gemacht :;D
<tomreyn> :)
<j0k> .... "new password is too simple" selbst auch der Konsole mit passwd :/ kann man das bitte mir überlassen wie wichtig der Rechner ist und wie toll™ dafür dann das Passwort zu sein hat?
<koegs> wie immer... anpassbar
<Frickelpit> j0k: Als User passwd aufgerufen?
<j0k> ja
<Frickelpit> machs mal als root, dann sollte er das Passwort schlucken.
<j0k> Frickelpit: Danke so gehts 
<Brot522> Hallo, ich habe vorhin versucht beim aktuellen Ubuntu den vsftpd neu zu starten. "sudo systemctl vsftpd restart" bringt nur ein "Unknown operation vsftpd."
<Brot522> Was mach ich falsch?
<koegs> Brot522: falsche syntax
<koegs> systemctl restart vsftpd
<Brot522> danke, habs gerade gemerkt
<Brot522> hab die ungeprüft hier rauskopiert, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd/ 
<le_bot> Title: vsftpd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> dann am besten gleich ausbessern, das Wiki :)
<Brot522> ja schon erledigt
<sdx23> super, Danke!
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-24
<flowx> ich sitze vor einem debian buster mit mate-desktop, in ubuntu müsste da aber auch so sein, also die frage hier: Ich habe eine LUKS verschlüsselte Festplatte per USB angeschlossen. Ein Dialog zur Passwort eingabe ging auf, ich habe das Häkchen bei 'Passwort merken' drin gelassen. Ich möchte nun das gemerkte Passwort wieder löschen, ich habe keine Ahnung, wo es steht und wie ich es wieder los werde, hat da jemand einen Rat für michj?
<ppq> flowx, mate nutzt, soweit ich weiß, gnome-keyring. mit "seahorse" gibts da ein konfigurationsprogramm
<ppq> da kann man einzelne einträge löschen
<flowx> in seahorse sehe ich leider keinen punkt für die USB LUKS Platte
<flowx> und ja, es läuft ein gnome-keyring-daemon, da hast du recht
<tomreyn> wäre es nicht sinnvoller debian-fragen in einem debian-chanell zu stellen?
<flowx> ja, vielleicht, ich dachte, da in ubuntu mehr mit gui tools gearbeitet wird, könnte ich hier schneller hilfe finden
<user21> Gibt es einen Editor zum ändern des System-Menüs in Gnome3 ähnlich Alacarte bei Unuity?
<user21> Habe die Extension 'Applications Menu' installiert. Statt Aktivitäten steht jetzt 'Anwendungen' - jedoch kein DropDown möglich
<Fussel> links im doc ist ein symbol mit 3x3 punkten, das anklicksen user21
<Fussel> dann ist unten "alle"
<Fussel> oder so, ich habs leider in englisch mit "all"
<user21> Problem mit Gnome ShellExtensions. Bei allen neu installierten Ext. ist kein ON/OFF button, sondern ERROR
<Fussel> na doll
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-25
 * j0k weiß schon warum er Gnome ganz schnell (wieder mal) den Rücken gekehrt hat
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-26
<TwoGPU-guy> Hallo na, ich brauch hilfe und google hilft mir nicht wirklich. Ich moechte den main X-Server auf einer anderen Grafikkarte laufen lassen. Sie steckt in einem hinteren PCIe slot und Ubuntu startet auf der im ersten Slot. Ich finde keine Anleitung wie ich X11 sagen welche Grafikkarte nehmen soll.
<TwoGPU-guy> Jemand ein Tipp?
<drc> Im Grunde musst du eine passende Konfigurationsdatei in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d anlegen
<TwoGPU-guy> Ja, da liegen ja schon welche, in dennen die Driver gematched werden und auch irgendwas mit libinput. Aber wie sage ich wo das Display erstellt wird.
<drc> Ich würd versuchen, eine neue Datei anzulegen, mit Section "Device" drin. Da kannst du dann über die BusID festlegen, welcher deiner Grafikkarten genutzt wird
<TwoGPU-guy> ok ich versuchs gleich mal. Falls Ubuntu kein GDM starten kann lande ich irgendwie in einer shell? oder lieber ssh enablen?
<drc> Solltest auf den TTYs eigentlich Shells haben, aber SSH kann nie schaden
<TwoGPU-guy> lspci gibt mir eine sehr lange pci id: `0000:04:00.1` was trag ich denn ein? `BUSID    "PCI:4:0:0"` ?
<drc> soweit ich weiß ja
<drc> der Typ hier hat eine Konfiguration, die recht gut aussieht: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/769851/multi-nvidia-gpus-and-xorg-conf-how-to-account-for-pci-bus-busid-change-/
<drc> Also, komplexer als deine, aber zum Klauen sollte es reichen
<TwoGPU-guy> hmmm nachm reboot hab ich GDM gesehen, dann eingeloggt und schwarz >D
<TwoGPU-guy> Ich glaube es geht...
<j0k> muss man da dann nicht vielleicht die "interne" im BIOS abschalten? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden beim überfliegen
<TwoGPU-guy> ich hab einfach alle monitore an die 2ndary Karte gesteht. Und X11 laeuft nur noch auf der. Die primary hat kein X11 am laufen
<TwoGPU-guy> das war einfacher als gedacht, ich brauch wahrscheinlich gar keine config
<TwoGPU-guy> Trotzdem danke drc und j0k!
#ubuntu-de 2019-07-27
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo allerseits. Hier gibt es eine -mechanische- Festplatte, die einen Datenverlust hatte. Nach einer Formatierung habe ich mit smartctl einen 'großen' Test gemacht. Dieser dauerte 4h und sagte, dass die Platte keine Probleme hätte. Wie 'gut' ist so eine Aussage von smartctl?
<_moep_> Lengsdorfer: pauschal kann man das nicht so beantworten. Bsp.: ich hab mit diversen HDDs kontakt. Die laufen locker 10y ohne auffälligkeiten. Sobald dann da current pending sectors von 0 auf 1 steht, hilft nur noch tauschen
<_moep_> ich würde mit dd_rescue ein image machen
<Lengsdorfer> _moep_, das Ding ist bereits neu formatiert. Das war eh ne backup platte, also es ist nix verloren gegangen. ich wollte eigentlich eher wissen, ob so ein smartctl bericht so aussagekräftig ist, dass man der platte 'nochmal vertraut':)
<j0k> was für "einen Datenverlust" hatte sie denn?
<Lengsdorfer> ja, also linux meckerte, dass die ionodes nicht stimmen würden und empfahl fchk. fchk sagte dann, dass da nix mehr zu reparieren wäre und sagte, ich solle neu formatieren
<j0k> Sollte der tatsächlich von der Platte und nicht einer Datenübertragung gekommen sein würde ich ihr (trotz smart ohne Auffälligkeiten) nichts wichtiges mehr anvertrauen
<tomreyn> wie sind denn die smart-werte von der platte?  ich würde mir die auf jeden fall mal einzeln angucken, nicht ausschließlich nach dem long self test gehen.
<tomreyn> und auch dann ist das alles nur ein indiz, ja. aber in nem mirror raid würd ich sowas schon noch einsetzen
<Lengsdorfer> Also, die Ausgabe vom smartctl war: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/M7NjM8jfxX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Lengsdorfer> genauer gesagt war die message von gsmartcontrol, se ein frontend von smartctl
<sdx23> sieht bis auf Hitze ganz ok aus.
<Lengsdorfer> Hitze? Echt? hmm. Heißt das, ich sollte für mehr kühlung sorgen?
<_moep_> Lengsdorfer: bei dem wetter kann das eine Fehlerquelle sein
<Lengsdorfer> hmm. ja gut, der smartctl test ist sozusagen auf meinem Schreibtisch abgelaufen, also ich hatte das Ding ausgebaut und mit usb-sata adapter an einen rechner angeschlossen.
<Lengsdorfer> aber klar, es ist wirklich warm in der republik.
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-20
<tuvok> morgens
<tuvok> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das recht für einen user zum anzeigen von datein außerhalb seines Ordners unterbinden kann? oder das er nach irgendetwas suchen kann oder sich irgendwie anzeigen lassen kann?
<andi_> hat jemand von euch schon mal einen ubuntu server bei einem AD angemeldet? ich mach hier anscheinend etwas falsch. ich bekomme bei net ads join immer NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL dabei hab ich in meinen /etc/hosts den dns eintragen, kann mir jemand noch sagen wie der /etc/hosts eintrag für ihn aussieht?
<LupusE> ich glaube mit der frage sollte man keinen AD betreiben ... da ich aber davon ausgehe, das es ein testlabor ist, waere interessant was de rAD dazu sagt.der sollte die logmeldungne haben, warum die verbindung abgelehnt wird.
<_moep_> andi_: du hast dich mit dem windows domain name beim AD angemeldet?
<andi_> _moep_: ich habe mir einen benutzer erstellt falls d das meinst
<_moep_> am AD oder auf dem ubuntu server?
<andi_> _moep_: sorry ich musste eben einem kollegen helfen
<andi_> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du meinst. ich habe dezeit jetzt unter der smb.conf die änderungen für die domaine hinzugfügt und wollte mit net ads der domäne beitreten
<andi_> kann das noch an kerberos liegen?
<andi_> der user mit dem ich mich anmelden will ist derzeit kein domäne admin
<_moep_> keine ahnung, ich habe noch nie was mit AD zu tun gehabt
<andi_> aso :D
<_moep_> und fragen ala, "kann es sein, dass…" sind immer mit ja zu beantworten
<_moep_> und wie sieht deine smb.conf aus?
<andi_> _moep_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Winbind/ ich habe die punkte aus der beispiel config angepasst und übernommen
<le_bot> Title: Samba Winbind › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> ist das ein smb 4?
<_moep_> falls ja, dann ist der artikel ziemlich sicher veraltet
<_moep_> würde lieber versuchen mit FreeIPA ein AD-Join hinzubekommen
<andi_> freeipa?
<_moep_> stellt dir ADS vor
<_moep_> nur nativ unter linux
<_moep_> https://www.freeipa.org/page/Main_Page
<le_bot> Title: FreeIPA (at www.freeipa.org)
<_moep_> kommt von den RotHüten
<_moep_> und kommt auch mit LDAP, SSSD, DHCP, Kerberos…
<andi_> hm okay das sieht natürlich auch nicht übel aus
<Frickelpit> andi_: Wenn du dein Ubuntu in die domöne heben willst, brauchst du dafür den Domain-Admin, da er die Berechtigung bestitzt. Stimmen denn auf beiden Systemen auch die Uhrzeit? Kerberos ist da sehr pingelig bei.
<Frickelpit> s/domöne/domäne/
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=focal&keywords=freeipa
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- freeipa (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> server gibbet nich mehr
<_moep_> afaik ist in freeipa der serverkram drin und in freeipa-client die client tools drin
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=freeipa
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- freeipa (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> ein "freeipa"-paket gibts nicht
<tomreyn> hmm doch laut rmadison schon
<tomreyn> ah metapaket
<tomreyn> äh virtuelles
<tomreyn> aber das server-paket, von dem es bisher abhing, ist nach eoan verschwunden
<tomreyn> bug 1875114
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-21
<tuvok> Guten Morgens
<tuvok> ich hab da ein kleines Problem.. da ich nich so weltbewegend bin in bash scripting weiß das vllt. jemand von Euch .. 
<tuvok> und zwar mache ich folgendes prozess1=`ps ax|grep 'rtlTCP_$band1' |grep -v grep | awk '{print $1}'`
<tuvok> ich setze das ergebniss in eine variable namens prozess1
<tuvok> wenn da ne PID angezeigt wird
<tuvok> if [ -z "$prozess1" ]
<tuvok> then
<tuvok> will ich damit 
<tuvok> soll er eig in die else gehen
<tuvok> aber er will immer wieder das tool ausführen
<tuvok> ist -z dafür der richtige parameter?
<_moep_> tuvok: also ich würde erst mal dafür sorgen, dass "$prozess1" integer ist
<_moep_> tuvok: setz doch mal set +x mit ins script, dann siehst du, was an welcher stelle für ausgaben angenommen werden
<_moep_> tuvok: und bezüglich man test; das steht auch hier: https://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/comparison-ops.html
<le_bot> Title: Other Comparison Operators (at www.tldp.org)
<ludste> Meine Frage: LIRC Fehler in der Anleitung?
<_moep_> ludste: kontext?
<ludste> Installation einer Fernbedienung ...
<ludste> "Bei der Installation von lirc wird abgefragt, welche Fernbedienung und welcher Sender (Transmitter) verwendet werden sollen." Die Frage erscheint aber nicht :-(  
<anbraten> Mit dem mainline Kernel 5.8-rc6 läuft docker leider nicht. Hat das etwas mit nftables zu tun? "initializing network controller: error obtaining controller instance: failed to create NAT chain DOCKER: iptables failed: iptables -t nat" 
<_moep_> anbraten: welches os? welches docker?
<_moep_> anbraten: iptables ist legacy und wird irgendwann entfernt. das replacement ist nftables
<anbraten> moep: ubuntu 20.04, docker 19.03.12, kernel 5.8.0-050800rc6-generic
<k1l> ludste: du kannst dich gerne in der diskussion von dem wiki artikel melden oder den artiekl selber bearbeiten, wenn du fehler findest.
<ludste> ok, mach' ich 
<dabbelju> Nabend allerseits. Ich habe vor Ubuntu neben Windows zu installieren. Was genau passiert, wenn ich bei der Installation "Ubuntu neben Windows boot Manager installieren" auswähle?
<k1l> der installer legt eigenen partitionen an (evtl verkleinert er erst die windows partition) und dann packt er einen eintrag in den uefi bootmanager dazu
<k1l> wie immer, wenn partitionen angefasst werden, sollten vorher alle wichtigen daten gesichert werden.
<dabbelju> Würde er auch eine leere Partition nehmen wenn sie vorhanden ist?
<k1l> ob das automatisch passiert weiß ich nicht. aber du kannst dem installer auch sagen, dass du "manuel" partitionieren willst und ihm dann die partition zuweisen
<dabbelju> Das habe ich auch schon gesehen. Versuche mich dann daran. Vielen Dank
<dabbelju> Nächstes Problem: nach jedem Neustart muss ich das Bluetooth neu aktivieren um meine Maus zu nutzen.
<dabbelju> Ist das ein normales Verhalten?
<_moep_> dabbelju: da ich kein BT device habe, würde ich erst einmal versuchen, ob du noch ein tool quasi in den autostart schmeißen musst. was imho funktionieren sollte, wenn du in udev die id des gerätes reinhaust und dazu schreibst, als was es erkannt werden soll
<_moep_> also wie man das bei einem LTE stick macht, der ja als massenspeicherstick und tunnel pppoe device erkannt wird u du eigentlich nur das 2. brauchst
<k1l> nein. der sollte eigentlich das BT device erkennen sobald es sich meldet. es kann nur ein paar sekunden verzögerung geben
<k1l> es sei denn du meinst die Live version. da kann es sein, dass du es immer wieder neu paaren musst.
<dabbelju> Nein ich bin schon fertig installiert. Ich mache Mal einen Neustart und Versuche Mal zu warten
<k1l> also klicken mit der maus, und dann paar sekunden warten.
<dabbelju> Leider geht das nicht.
<dabbelju> Komisch ist auch, dass oben rechts wenn ich Bluetooth anmachen möchte das Symbol mit "Aus" zu sehen ist. Darunter kann ich es noch einmal explizit ausschalten.
<dabbelju> Danach ist es immer noch "Aus" und ich kann es einschalten und die maus wird erkannt
<_moep_> dabbelju: hast du irgendwelche softswitche an?
<_moep_> dabbelju: alternativ probier das: https://kofler.info/bluetooth-konfiguration-im-terminal-mit-bluetoothctl/
<le_bot> Title: Bluetooth-Konfiguration im Terminal mit bluetoothctl | kofler.info (at kofler.info)
<dabbelju> _moep_ was meinst du mit softswitche? Die fn-tasten an dem laptop?
<_moep_> dabbelju: rfkill https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill/
<le_bot> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-22
<dabbelju> Rfkill habe ich nicht. Ich Versuche heute Abend noch Mal genauer zu analysieren was beim Neustart passiert. Sieht für mich so aus, als wenn ein Dienst nicht gestartet wird.
<_moep_> dabbelju: dann installier es?
<dabbelju> _moep_ sorry. Es war doch installiert. Und Bluetooth war soft bkocked
<_moep_> dabbelju: ja an sowas hab ich gedacht ^^
<dabbelju> _moep_ vielen Dank. Hat nun alles geklappt
<_moep_> dabbelju: np :)
<mattone> Hallo ihr! Kennt sich jemand mit Kernel Changelogs aus und weiß wie ich herausfinden kann, ob der Ubuntu Kernel einen bestimmten Patch integriert hat, oder nicht? Ich bin vermutlich von diesem Bug betroffen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1886668
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1886668 “linux 4.15.0-109-generic network DoS regression vs...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<mattone> Mein Kernel ist: linux-image-5.3.0-62-generic           5.3.0-62.56~18.04.1
<_moep_> mattone: das einfachste wäre, wenn du dir das source paket ziehst. dann sollte da irgendwo auch die kernel config mit stehen
<_moep_> je nach konfiguration könnte die auch aktuell irgendwo in /boot oder so liegen. oftmals ist das aber aus security reasons deaktiviert
<mattone> _moep_: Gute Idee. Ich schau mir mal das Source Paket an
<drc> mattone, ansonsten hat der Kernel von 20.04 den Patch drin, steht in dem Bugreport
<drc> Dein 19.10 ist eh Ende des Monats EOL
<mattone> @drc Ist ein 18.04 mit HWE Kernel, aber die Maschine möchte ich demnächst auch mal auf 20.04 aktualisieren.
<mattone> @drc weißt du seit welcher Version er bei 20.04 drin ist? Ich habe noch eine andere Maschine, die auch betroffen sein könnte. Da läuft ein 5.4.0-40-generic
<drc> mattone, dann kannst du auch einfach auf den neuen HWE-Kernel wechseln
<drc> Und zu 5.4: This bug was fixed in the package linux - 5.4.0-42.46
<drc> Der ist in focal-proposed
<mattone> Dann sollte ich die Maschine mit 5.4.0-40-generic mal lieber aktualisieren.
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-23
<benjam2000> Moin.
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-24
<maredebianum> Moin, ich habe gerade auf einem System unter 20.04 auf X gewechselt, jetzt sind die Font- und Icon-Größen (RIesen;) durcheinander (gnome und lxde). Wo sollte ich da schauen?
<maredebianum> Üblicherweise verbindet man via x2go drauf (Workstation remote nutzen)...
<MdAyq0l> Dear support: After an update of a list of major packages via aptitude today (including sysvinit) I lost Internet via Ethernet and can connect now only through wi-fi. How do I debug this?
<MdAyq0l> I mean systemd, not sysvinit. I use the Ubuntu focal 20.04.1 LTS.
<xc> MdAyq0l: Hi. This is the German channel. Please use #ubuntu for requests in English instead.
<MdAyq0l> @xc Ups. Ich schrieb auf Englisch, fiel mir ein. Sorry.
<MdAyq0l> Also: ich hab seit dem Update heute (u.a. von systemd) kein Netz über Kabel, sondern Netz nur über Wi-Fi. Was ist das los? Wie debugge ich das?
#ubuntu-de 2020-07-26
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, 
<indy73c> habt ihr tipps was man machen kann wenn eine externe HDD nicht mehr eingebunden wird? sie wird mit lsusb angezeigt, beim ersten mal wurde die platte auch noch angezeigt aber nicht eingebunden nach einem erneuten anstecken wird sie im dateimanager aber garnicht mehr angezeigt. (lsusb natürlich schon)
<tomreyn> indy73c: anderen usb-port probieren, andere usb-geräte abstecken, anderes usb-kabel verwenden, usb<->sata brücke auf seiten der festplatte ersetzen, festplatte direkt am sata-bus anschließen, festplatte ersetzen
<tomreyn> schau auch mal rein was in    journalctl -f    geloggt wird wenn du die platte anschließt
<indy73c> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BcbKXkbsMw/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> aneres Kabel + USB Port habe ich schon versucht, das brachte leider nichts ....
<indy73c> dan bleibt wohl doch nur das gehäuse aufzubrechen und einen anderen SATA -> USB Controller zu benutzen
<stevieh> vielleicht doch erst die logs anschauen? :-)
<indy73c> stevieh: welche logs ?
<stevieh> syslog
<stevieh> oder das was tomreyn
<stevieh> sagt
<indy73c> das was tomreyn gesagt hat, habe ich ja soweit durch bis auf das ausbauen der platte ....
<indy73c> kann auch gut sein das die platte nicht zu rettenh ist
<stevieh> Jul 26 19:21:11 BlackTux kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0 Jul 26 19:21:11 BlackTux kernel: sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Spinning up disk...
<stevieh> und, läuft die platte an?
<indy73c> anlaufen ja, sie glinkt auch, aber sonst passiert nix
<indy73c> ich merke auch das sie dreht
<indy73c> nach dem anstecken klickt sie auch .... ich denke mal das ist eher ein schlechtes zeichen
<indy73c> ich such mal meinen USB Adapter
<stevieh> jo, klingt eher kaputt.
<indy73c> lol der USB 3 Controller der Platte ist auch direkt verbaut kann man quasi auch nirgends anders mit anstöpseln, sowas habe ich bisher nicht geseheen
<stevieh> ja, das gibt es bei manchen herstellern. Ich glaub wd macht das gerne
<indy73c> hab ich bisher nicht so gersehen, aber gut ich baue auch nicht täglich USB platten auseinander
<indy73c> ist uach nicht meine platte also peach ich dachte nur vielleicht gibt es unter Linux noch einen kniff oder so ...
<tomreyn> das hat schon gründe warumd ie die platten so billig raushauen
<tomreyn> bzw. du kriegst halt wofür du (nicht) zahlst.
<stevieh> och, das macht kaum einen unterschied, man muss nur schauen, ob ausbaubar oder nicht
<tomreyn> die billigen wd dinger sind meistens SMR soweit ich gelesen hab
<tomreyn> und halten in der regel nicht lange
<stevieh> ab ner gewissen grösse ist auch seagate SMR
<stevieh> aber die 5TB 2,5" Platte ist wenigstens ausbaubar.
<indy73c> also ich kann nicht erkennen das man da noch was ausbauen kann
<tomreyn> magnete!!11
<stevieh> tja, nagel durch und weg damit
<tadeus53b> Hallo, wie kann ich unter Ubuntu auf einfache weise Android Apps laufen lassen?
<drc> Ich fürchte, unter einem Emulator kommst du da nicht raus
<tadeus53b> wär ok, was kann man da funktionierendes empfehlen?
<drc> tadeus53b, hab gute Dinge über https://github.com/anbox/anbox gehört
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - anbox/anbox: Anbox is a container-based approach to boot a full Android system on a regular GNU/Linux system (at github.com)
<drc> aber selber noch nicht benutzt
<tomreyn> da kriegste keinen play store drauf, aber fdroid und aurora store sollten klappen
<tadeus53b> danke für anbox
<tadeus53b> tomreyn, danke für die info, aber nen playstore bräuchte ich
<tomreyn> tadeus53b: warum?
<tomreyn> oh, das ist auch eher was für -offtopic
<tadeus53b> tomreyn, naja die eine und andere app gibts in den freien stores nicht
<tomreyn> wenn do   /join #ubuntu-de-offtopic    machst können wir da weiter reden
<tomreyn> kann aber sein dass das ne nicknameregistrierung voraussetzt
